# X79 and/or rampage IV OC'ing thread for those of us still left....



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't find anything resembling "new" threads or even replies to old threads about poor, little neglected x79 and 2011 v1! users not 2011-3 threads which I'm sure are all over those who still have money to upgrade an entire system...which currently I don't.  So I got my system tweaked with new memory and re-exploring its' capabilities after finally getting new mobo to replace a failed one.  So I hoped maybe there's a few more of me out there who have this platform and might be willing to share OC'ing results particularly Sandy Bridge-E since that's what I've got atm.

This is my best result thus far with memory and OC of the cpu.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 21, 2016)

Thats not bad, what kinda cooling do you have?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 21, 2016)

Not bad? lol jee thanks.  Honestly the CPU is not at max overclock it was the new memory I had that I was really testing...cooling is ok it's a noctua nh d14 which I put a high cfm replacement fan on with one other fan and my main problem I think is the "stuck" diode I have on one of the cpu cores...if you look closely again at the results you'll see one is wildly higher than the rest at ideal and the max. Then I have one that is stuck low and shows 0 degrees and single digits mostly.  So biggest problem is I don't really have reliable way to know how hot cores really are other than an averaging of the numbers plus I just touch the heat sink near bottom and feel how warm it gets...but even when it ran that benchmark it was only mildly warm even at the bottom and rest of heatsink was cool.  So I'm thinking that one core is reading very high because it starts at like 65 on idle.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 21, 2016)

My old Sandy Bridge-E was solid at 4.5GHz but any farther needed too much voltage for 24/7 usage. My ram didnt overclock very well maybe because I was using 8 sticks. It would do 800MHz at 8-8-8-24 but no matter what voltage it wouldnt go much farther.

Your temps looked so funny I thought you might be using sub zero cooling and the sensors were cold bugged.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope, the temperature diodes are just whacky on this ES.  Awesome CPU that memory is only rated for 1600 mhz 8 cas timings and I got it to 4.5 ghz cpu with mem at 2400 with 11 cas timings fairly easily once I figured out voltages.  The only thing I don't know and I'm going to test is due to that stupid high stuck sensor is if when I artificially hit tjmax if this thing will throttle or not, but I'm going to intentionally up volts at some point just to test that out and see what happens.  Yeah I have a retail 3930k I got with my new mobo when old mobo crapped out but from my little testing and affirmation from the former owner it's not nearly as capable and requires higher voltage.  What impressed me most about this cpu is to get 4.5 ghz it only needs 1.33 volts.  And that is with clocking the memory at 2400 mhz so it's also got a very good memory controller.  I am pushing to try and get 10-11-11 timings stable it boots...but blue screens with clock interval not received error so the cpu is crapping out so far in trying to do 2400 mhz with 10 cas.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 22, 2016)

Have you tried a better temp monitor? That realtemp gt was meant for older chips. EDIT: yeah it looks like sandy bridge-e is supported in that version.

I've been using hwinfo64


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah at this point Sandy Bridge E IS an older chip lol. I bought it almost when it was brand new and even then was out a while and that was 2012 believe it or not...but thanks I downloaded 64 bit version of that to see how it fares for hee haws, can't hurt to have another one even if it isn't any different.

Wow I use that temp gt just because of how simple it is and just displays temps etc at a quick glance...That's pretty neat the program you showed me this tells me all sorts of stuff.

Still monkeying around with it but I got at least a 1 MB test to complete 10 times with CAS 10 2400mhz.  No idea if any way if I push it with my usual 10 gig test it will hold up but it's a start. Only would go 2-5 times before I got voltages better.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 22, 2016)

I have one of those board


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a x79.  I just need to get it setup and OCing it since it replacing the 1090T/990FX in my folder.

Its a 3930K and a RIVBE mobo.  Even manage to nab the water blocks for the RIV.


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 22, 2016)

I miss my 3930k & R4BE, 4.7GHz around 1.325 volt.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 22, 2016)

I have RIVBE and 4960X @ 4.6 GHz w/ 2800 MHz Dominator Platinums still running.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 22, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> I miss my 3930k & R4BE, 4.7GHz around 1.325 volt.



Maybe you do, but considering you have same speed with what you got now you wouldn't go back to it

Thanks all for posting been away from the game too long and benchmarking and just enjoying it. So I will continue to fiddle with my new system see what I can get out of it...2666 was a no go won't post so far. However I don't know if RAM is capable of it or processor, I would need RAM rated for it at least to know how good the memory controller is. Barring that I will play with memory dividers and see if I can keep good timings with this RAM maybe get it near 2500 or something...stay tuned!



cadaveca said:


> I have RIVBE and 4960X @ 4.6 GHz w/ 2800 MHz Dominator Platinums still running.



Yeah, Ivy Bridge e would be nice for the memory overclocking, and if you're lucky and can cool it down and get a good sample it can overclock well, however I saw lots of reviews and people who bought processors and they ran hot as hell and weren't great on mhz for OC'ng.  Maybe down the road I can pick up a decent 4960 etc because at that speed and if you got decent timings and density at 2800mhz that's not a far cry from a decently overclocked x99 system...least not far enough away that you'd know the difference gaming etc.

Also those who do still have it feel free to post and leave screenshots etc, I'm particularly interested in settings/voltages etc. Obviously some may not help me but those that do great, and still cool to see what this board can do with newer Ivy Bridge too.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Use "Multi quote" to reply to more than one post at a time in the one reply.
Mods get annoyed having to clean up multiple posts in to one.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2016)

I run a 3820k/gb x79 at work for password crunching it does fine for what it is. Not really any slower than the 4770k that runs beside it in my hackintosh


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 22, 2016)

Once I get my slow butt to installing the 3930K into my folder I will take screenshots.  Just warning it won't be running on Windows.  My folder only runs on Linux distro.

Actually I will be definitely get it setup once the 5960x/x99 shows up for my main rig.  Can do comparison runs with them.  See how well a thread on each can haul butt through BOINC tasks.  If wondering, no, I did not pay no where near a grand for that chip.  I'm to cheap for that.  Hehe, I lurk sales sites like crazy.  Peeps be jelly enough for what I paid for the 3930k/RIVBE/16GB RAM when buying it off someone.  Note, I have not bought a brand new computer part in years.  All of it is used and 2nd hand.  Heck, even the water blocks.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Use "Multi quote" to reply to more than one post at a time in the one reply.
> Mods get annoyed having to clean up multiple posts in to one.



Sorry I forget that ability plus I have a bad habit of replying to one thing, then reading another or thinking of something else so I do it all individually and don't put it all together, thanks for reminding me! Also will make my thread more readable for the people on it not seeing 15 of my msgs all in a row with 2 sentences each.



Ithanul said:


> Once I get my slow butt to installing the 3930K into my folder I will take screenshots.  Just warning it won't be running on Windows.  My folder only runs on Linux distro.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I will be definitely get it setup once the 5960x/x99 shows up for my main rig.  Can do comparison runs with them.  See how well a thread on each can haul butt through BOINC tasks.  If wondering, no, I did not pay no where near a grand for that chip.  I'm to cheap for that.  Hehe, I lurk sales sites like crazy.  Peeps be jelly enough for what I paid for the 3930k/RIVBE/16GB RAM when buying it off someone.  Note, I have not bought a brand new computer part in years.  All of it is used and 2nd hand.  Heck, even the water blocks.



Nice I look forward to it!

Ok, well feel free to share some of your bargain sites/secrets here as well.  Fleabay is where I often end up and get great deals on hardware, the RIVE is still a ridiculously expensive board to get when you can find it for its' age, I got this one and the processor in it on Ebay for roughly the price I've seen for the board itself anywhere and it works great.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 22, 2016)

I usually lurk here, OCN, craigslist (miss it when I was station in California, electronic goodness everywhere), and other forums for used parts.  The x79 setup I grabbed off peep for like 300 bucks from OCN (they go through electronics like it is out of style).  Right now it seems they are dumping x99 setups atm.  Already seen used 1XXX GPUs too, but no where near the price range I would bite at.

At least there most peeps will tell what OC they get and tell you their BIOS setup to get it.  Reason I can't wait for this 5960x to show up (peep had it at 4.6GHz).  The 3930k suppose to be a higher clocker too, and that was on an air build.  It going full custom water cool when I get it setup.  Should allow me to push it farther.

Sometimes I find good deals on Ebay.  It just getting lucky on the bidding at times.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, you didn't really get entire x79 setup for 300 bucks? The Rive board by itself goes for more than that still everywhere I look, and even 3930k is 100 plus and 3960 more like 200 everywhere I look.  Yeah I was in somewhat a hurry but little over 400 bucks for my rive and the 3930k and that was best I saw anywhere for this board...most sold it for MORE than that by itself!

Speaking of, this is my latest results I got 2450 stable with memory downclocking cpu to 4.1 and increasing bclock a few ticks.  As well as loosening memory to 12 CAS and few voltage upticks on processor.  So board will go over 2400 and so will memory while being higly stressed so not great overall settings but encouraging result.

I just managed to figure out minimum voltage for vcca and vtt or at least pretty close....1.275 is about the least I can give it where it will pass burntest as shown in latest photo.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 22, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow, you didn't really get entire x79 setup for 300 bucks? The Rive board by itself goes for more than that still everywhere I look, and even 3930k is 100 plus and 3960 more like 200 everywhere I look.  Yeah I was in somewhat a hurry but little over 400 bucks for my rive and the 3930k and that was best I saw anywhere for this board...most sold it for MORE than that by itself!
> 
> Speaking of, this is my latest results I got 2450 stable with memory downclocking cpu to 4.1 and increasing bclock a few ticks.  As well as loosening memory to 12 CAS and few voltage upticks on processor.  So board will go over 2400 and so will memory while being higly stressed so not great overall settings but encouraging result.



Yep, the 3930K, the 16GB of Trident X ram, and the RIVBE all for 300 bucks.  Saw it right when he posted it.  So I went straight for it super fast.  Reason I always keep spare bucks on hand when I see deals like that.  Then right after another guy over there posted RIVBE mosfet water blocks.  Nabbed those too.  Sometimes just lurking about and waiting can pay off.

Also nabbed both my Tis from other there.  Peeps over there tend to dump a few months out before new GPUs drop.  Usually since they want to get rid of the GPUs bad enough you can talk them down or fix up a deal if they have more than one for sale.  Reason I found it so funny when the 1080 came out and other Ti owners felt butt hurt.  I'm over here with my two that I bought with water blocks and backplate installed way cheaper than they bought theirs for on launch day.  That considering if I don't count on the money I made back from selling the two OG Titans earlier this year.  Darn crazy how those held value for so long.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Still playing around with just shy of 2500 mhz on memory and boots etc just not stable, lot left in the tank of this cpu/memory.  Biggest enemy I have is heat even around the cpu socket when I touched the transistor boxes etc they were hot hot so lot of stress to run memory at high speed on this platform.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2016)

This is the one I use at work.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 23, 2016)

Well thanks to that wonky sensor I have unless I really lower the clocks on this to push memory it thermal throttles trying 2500 mhz even at only 4.2 ghz or so because the vtt and vcca voltages are fairly high...I'm kinda tired of this nh-d14 cooler anyway it's so huge and there are newer air coolers that I'm sure can beat it.  I may try another high cfm fan on it and see how far I can get this to go but ultimately I'd like the absolute best air cooler out there now or probably better yet the best AIO watercooling which will take up much less space and not stress my board with weight and I imagine would work better...any thoughts on this?


----------



## basco (Aug 23, 2016)

you could try to lower cpu pll volts.
i always set mine to 1,60 to 1,70 volts.
you have to test every cpu behaves little different on that volt


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks, part of the problem is that sensor starts at about 65 degrees in idle and this cpu has a fairly low tjmax 82 so appears the sensor is more accurate under load but still gets to 82 quicker than I'd like if I start stressing heavily in burntest etc.  I'm not sure how low I can go with pll considering the memory is so overclocked but I will try to lower it and see how far I can go before it won't pass the test.

Success today!  I finally got all the cables in my case and put the side cover on....which isn't easy with a non-modular power supply and the GPU is setup so the connections face out rather than towards front of case where cables wouldn't be so hard to hide etc, only thing I don't like about the msi gtx 980 custom is yes it's easy to get cables to plug in when they are facing out but that means your cables are arced out of the case and hard to bend in particularly since they aren't that pliable they're so damn thick.  Anyway, I also added one fan to the dh 14 Noctua so now I have three rather than two plus now the pressure is much higher in the case with the side closed so it really pushes the hot air out like a wind tunnel.  Anyway all those things together got me my first 2500 mhz ram result!  With the cpu at nearly 4.5 ghz with bus overclocked to get the memory higher from 44 multiplier.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 24, 2016)

Got myself a 3960X from ebay for 190 bucks. Clocks like hell I mean very good. Got it up to 5 GHz (didn't try more) halfway stable with auto voltage, just didn't want to push it further, was running with 1.45V. After that I got 4.8 GHz stable with auto (1.45V still) and decided to clock it to 4.5 GHz and undervolt it to 1.3V (-50mV) for stable economic daily use. CPU is a C2 revision, seems I got lucky in the lottery.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Had a problem today was hardly getting into bios and as I made the mistake of trying to re-attach the last and third fan I just put on recently on the heatsink I realized what was going on...The lovely crappy clips that are of course metal on the fan made contact with back of my video card as this pc was running...several sparks from the spot I touched on video card and instantly pc was off but light was still on mobo.  So stupid....what was I thinking? But I did it and realized that clip wasn't totally on to start with so it made contact with card before and that is why when pci express bus was loading in bios it was hanging more and more often when I restarted pc.  Amazingly after possible repeated shorting out I didn't know about and the big short I did myself....pc started up again fine and now isn't hanging in bios etc.  Anyway, just a reminder to all don't rush and think before you do something unlike what I did.  Never did anything to that degree in the decade + i've done in pc building.  Anyway everything appears to still work so tough to lose the card but it may have already had issues and had it for a couple years RIP MSI gtx 980.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 24, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Had a problem today was hardly getting into bios and as I made the mistake of trying to re-attach the last and third fan I just put on recently on the heatsink I realized what was going on...The lovely crappy clips that are of course metal on the fan made contact with back of my video card as this pc was running...several sparks from the spot I touched on video card and instantly pc was off but light was still on mobo.  So stupid....what was I thinking? But I did it and realized that clip wasn't totally on to start with so it made contact with card before and that is why when pci express bus was loading in bios it was hanging more and more often when I restarted pc.  Amazingly after possible repeated shorting out I didn't know about and the big short I did myself....pc started up again fine and now isn't hanging in bios etc.  Anyway, just a reminder to all don't rush and think before you do something unlike what I did.  Never did anything to that degree in the decade + i've done in pc building.  Anyway everything appears to still work so tough to lose the card but it may have already had issues and had it for a couple years RIP MSI gtx 980.


It's gone? Shit. RIP
Remember, always take your time when tampering with PCs, never touch PCs that are ON, or really know what you are doing.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Done it a million times, USUALLY I have it off, occasionally it's on and I'm trying to figure out if something is plugged in right etc...however yes it sucked BUT it pointed out the problem that that silly clip ALREADY had touched card or was constantly touching it which is why it got progressively worse booting and the pci express bus as it loaded in BIOS was hanging and for the life of me couldn't think of why, the silly clip I had put on never even occurred to me!  So in a way I'm glad it was quick and obvious so I didn't leave it that way and fry possibly multiple things.  So yeah, I already miss that card it was a good overclocker and high quality etc but...in the scheme of things I'm just thanking God that with several sparks flying it's a miracle nothing else got roasted, and/or the power supply and the motherboard did their job and shut off quickly and only the card itself died.  Card is worth less than this motherboard now anyway with the advent of the 1060 etc.  Anyway realize it isn't easy to openly admit when you do something very blockheaded and I do it as a caution to all who work on their pc's and just tell you haste really does make waste however many hours you have been screwing with it and are tired and want to get it done....either take a break, get something to eat etc, or just slow down because when you're tired and possibly frustrated is when you do something like I did.  Also I'm fairly surprised they don't make those clips out of some sort of non conductive metal or other material....how my board is set up the clip WILL touch the back of the video card however you put them on the slot is so close to the cooler.

Also you may want to stress test that cpu 1.3 volts seems a bit too undervolted, it may be fine for basic use but for that speed I'd be very surprised if you did intel burntest with full memory used and multiple runs that it would pass...even if you do have memory at relatively tame speed.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2016)

I love this thing over my 3820K though. I cant believe how much better bios's have gotten


----------



## Kanan (Aug 24, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also you may want to stress test that cpu 1.3 volts seems a bit too undervolted, it may be fine for basic use but for that speed I'd be very surprised if you did intel burntest with full memory used and multiple runs that it would pass...even if you do have memory at relatively tame speed.


Did some stress tests with Prime on Blend, worked well. 1.29V was too much (or too less) though.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah that's a decent indicator but admittedly I've always failed on burntest much quicker than prime or anything else I've tried, particularly if I've got too little voltage or settings are "off" enough.  Yeah, that's one thing that stinks about this cpu it's an ES and I can't update bios beyond 2012/2013 I tried with old board and I thought I borked the board but what it was is the newer bioses specifically said they don't support any ES chips anymore so they just don't work at all.  I'm afraid to even try updating even though I do have a couple backup chips plus the extra one on the board that I tested has same bios as one I'm using.  I'm not sure reading quick bios info on ASUS site if it said which is the first bios that discontinued ES support, I just know I found that out several years ago when I was trying to update and couldn't figure out why newer bioses just wouldn't boot at all.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 24, 2016)

Well because I'm a gamer I don't run extreme tests on it, games aren't taxing the CPU that heavy anyway. Used to run Small FFT before which quickly froze my PC, because it's simply too much on high overclock with my cooler. Past 4.3 or 4.4 GHz it was simply too much for the NH-D14 to bear. Was fine on my 3820 but then again it was only 4.3 GHz. 

For what do you need a newer bios anyway? Everything should work fine the way it is I guess.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Well oh hey nice cooler that's same one I got.  THAT is the cooler with clips that made nice little sparkles and an oh shit from me.  I actually got this cpu up to 4.6 ghz stable with the dh 14, but I ditched the crap stock fans it comes with I got a 140mm like 140 cfm fan in middle and either 1 or 2 extra fans both from 80-90cfm as well.  The stock fans for that are a joke, yeah quiet but they only move about 65cfm, you can feel the breeze but you're right I never even tried them after initial setup I knew they wouldn't cool this thing to the point I wanted to clock it to.  Also there are like 10 newer bioses and several specifically are labeled that they were made for improving system stability and/or system compatibility...so therefore getting the newest one could be very helpful in getting my memory/cpu overclock as high as possible.



cdawall said:


> I love this thing over my 3820K though. I cant believe how much better bios's have gotten


Yeah obviously you got couple more cores and die shrink and some added features etc, plus the bios is newer of course...currently my bios is dated 4/2012....and as I just said earlier due to the nature of my ES I can't get the newest one which I think is 6/2014 lol so still would be about 2 years newer


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well oh hey nice cooler that's same one I got.  THAT is the cooler with clips that made nice little sparkles and an oh shit from me.  I actually got this cpu up to 4.6 ghz stable with the dh 14, but I ditched the crap stock fans it comes with I got a 140mm like 140 cfm fan in middle and either 1 or 2 extra fans both from 80-90cfm as well.  The stock fans for that are a joke, yeah quiet but they only move about 65cfm, you can feel the breeze but you're right I never even tried them after initial setup I knew they wouldn't cool this thing to the point I wanted to clock it to.  Also there are like 10 newer bioses and several specifically are labeled that they were made for improving system stability and/or system compatibility...so therefore getting the newest one could be very helpful in getting my memory/cpu overclock as high as possible.


So your cooler was touching the backplate of the GPU? Normally it shouldn't do anything, that CPU Cooler isn't supposed to be charged with electricity. Maybe upload some pics, that way I can see what you mean.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 25, 2016)

No, see that particular gpu HAS no backplate....that was the problem, most cards I've had before do so yeah metal on metal won't do anything, but that little wire clip touched circuitry on the back of the card.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh shit, now I get it. Wow a GTX 980 without backplate, who is to blame for it?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah obviously you got couple more cores and die shrink and some added features etc, plus the bios is newer of course...currently my bios is dated 4/2012....and as I just said earlier due to the nature of my ES I can't get the newest one which I think is 6/2014 lol so still would be about 2 years newer



I just hate the GB bios on my other machine.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Oh shit, now I get it. Wow a GTX 980 without backplate, who is to blame for it?



Me for not noticing but yeah last thing I expected was clipping the fan on would have such consequences, yeah it's an MSI gaming version, for this reason alone from now on I won't buy a gpu without a backplate or I will install it in a slot further down


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Me for not noticing but yeah last thing I expected was clipping the fan on would have such consequences, yeah it's an MSI gaming version, for this reason alone from now on I won't buy a gpu without a backplate or I will install it in a slot further down


Strange I thought all MSI Gaming have backplates on it ... I would blame MSI for that. Expensive GPU without backplate is a no-go.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, unless I got an unlucky exception and just was taken off or left off? I will have to look it up in reviews and see if it indeed should have had backplate.  But yeah especially with metal clips etc if you use that first slot very good chance at some point you will bump it.  And it's game over for something if you do while it's running or even if something unclips or you bump case and something falls on it.  This really was an eye opener for me how fast bad shit can happen with a pc especially if you touch it while it's on.  But even if it were off...what if clip was touching it and I turned it on? Coulda been even worse of a result if it shorted as it powered on.

Either way, it's a real testament to the quality of the hardware I've got that something so dramatically bad happened and everything else still works!  The first PCI-E slot however won't now work properly. Thankfully I have several slots and I just picked another and it did and is working fine with my gtx 480 backup card, unfortunately I sold my 7970 or I'd use that for it's a newer/faster card but this is best I got atm.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah as you can see my gpu is pretty near to the cooler too, but it has a backplate. Good nothing else was damaged in the accident at least.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow...how unlucky is that....the gtx 960/970/980 gaming cards from MSI are the ONLY 3 cards I see they EVER made in gaming series with no backplate! #$(#$*$%(.  I think even the gtx980ti has one....smh wtf were they thinking?



Kanan said:


> Yeah as you can see my gpu is pretty near to the cooler too, but it has a backplate. Good nothing else was damaged in the accident at least.



YEs I thought sure I would have fried the board or multiple things on it to a point of either being unusable or losing functions I couldn't live without!  As I said first slot will power a card but only lower end cards and monitor randomly shuts off...higher end cards needing more than 1 6 pin connector like the 480 just don't display there once correct driver is loaded so the card fried itself and messed up that first slot.  But I'm thankful being a high end board it has several pci e slots that have enough bandwith to run cards fine.

The most ironic thing....I used WIZZ's review of this card to buy it over the strix version he rated a 10...and he even mentioned no backplate as a negative and I am pretty sure now that I commented on review defending MSI saying who cares about a backplate? LOL how ironic!


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't know I'm pretty surprised by it, I thought all 980 customs have backplates at least the better ones like Gaming/Strixx etc. Maybe you get warranty on it? Pretty bad decision by MSI. Well was your last backplate-free card I guess.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Yep, I just looked at the reviews of EVERY MSI gaming card all of which are excellent pieces of hardware but for whatever odd reason the non ti gtx900 series those 3 cards MSI had no backplate....EVERY other card which thankfully WIZZ takes pictures of from all angles ALL had backplates.  Like I said OH the irony I said no biggie when he reviewed and said that was a negative feature even though in every other way it beat the STrixx version.  Now I see why backplates really do "protect" a card.  A lot of metal bits including screws, coolers etc in a case that somehow could contact back of card and as I saw it instantly causes problems literally in blink of an eye.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1070_Gaming_X/3.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Gaming/

just check out those pics and you'll see.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Gaming/

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Gaming/3.html

Check that out...how stupid is that?


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2016)

Well under normal circumstances it's no problem but what is normal? Shit happens I guess. Don't you have warranty on the card?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Well under normal circumstances it's no problem but what is normal? Shit happens I guess. Don't you have warranty on the card?



card wasn't new when I got it and I've had it over a year, no warranty on that.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 26, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> card wasn't new when I got it and I've had it over a year, no warranty on that.


Okay. Which card you gonna get for replacement?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 26, 2016)

no idea, for now I am not doing any real heavy gaming so the gtx 480 is enough.  I will probably wait till after the full 1080ti or whatever they call it with all shaders is released and after some of the other cards go down in prices.  For now I'm not in a position to buy a new card anyway things are tight.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Currently looking for work since early May so yeah was already freaking out when my board died and was tough pill to swallow getting a "new" used board so thankfully it works and I'm even more thankful my little spark incident only seems to have damaged one card and one PCI slot.  So yeah thinking I may have stupidly ruined my board/cpu etc was an awful thought...currently however re-stress testing it and no problems with 4.4 ghz and 2400 mhz memory after tightening a few timings, just required more voltage to the memory and unfortunately it's summer here so cpu is getting hot fast so at some point I may get best AIO watercooling possible and put some crazy fans on it so I can hopefully improve my situation with the one core that always runs hot whether real or just faulty sensor throttling result is the same once I hit 82 on that one core.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah probably faulty, typical ES cpu. I had a spark too but board was slow after it, even though everything still worked besides the CD Rom drive - was young and tried to connect floppy while pc was on (a p90 or p166 mmx). Had to change the board.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 27, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Yeah probably faulty, typical ES cpu. I had a spark too but board was slow after it, even though everything still worked besides the CD Rom drive - was young and tried to connect floppy while pc was on (a p90 or p166 mmx). Had to change the board.



Well the sensors all were closer when I first used it, and at some point one got stuck ridiculously low ( in single digits at load) and this one is stuck high ( so it says 66 at idle).  Even when I downclock it and volt it down with good cooling the lowest the sensor ever reads is 64 Celsius I believe.  Obviously that isn't what any properly cooled CPU idles at.  Yeah I have had shorts before but always due to something just improperly grounded and no harm done other than board wouldn't turn on etc.  This event was definitely the most dramatic and only oops I have had other than ironically on my old RIVE 4 board where the cooler wasn't on properly.  I've never connected major things like floppy/sata etc while board is on but I have plugged fans in and that never seems to cause a problem.  I definitely wouldn't plug in components the operating system has to recognize and sends data around because that is obviously an easy way to cause your issue or just corrupt data etc.  Anyway everything other than my pcie first slot appears to work and nothing is slower and stress tests indicate everything is as stable as before, so lesson learned and unlike you I learned the lesson a decade + after I put together my first p4 and fx-55 which I still have btw.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 27, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Yeah probably faulty, typical ES cpu. I had a spark too but board was slow after it, even though everything still worked besides the CD Rom drive - was young and tried to connect floppy while pc was on (a p90 or p166 mmx). Had to change the board.



I also have a question on this board for all who have it....There are lights next to the pci-e lane switches you can switch the lanes on/off with.  Never noticed them before but now I have one that is lit up, do they light up when a slot is occupied or the slot is bad?  I know I have at least one bad slot and I read the manual and surprisingly I saw nothing even referencing those lights which seems rather silly if you have them and don't even tell the owner what they mean.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 28, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I also have a question on this board for all who have it....


I know the answer to this one, but since I don't own the board and i'm not allowed to reply ......


----------



## Kanan (Aug 28, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I also have a question on this board for all who have it....There are lights next to the pci-e lane switches you can switch the lanes on/off with.  Never noticed them before but now I have one that is lit up, do they light up when a slot is occupied or the slot is bad?  I know I have at least one bad slot and I read the manual and surprisingly I saw nothing even referencing those lights which seems rather silly if you have them and don't even tell the owner what they mean.


I have a almost similar or at least related Asus board and I know it just means that there is an "error" with the slot. These lights are pretty useful, there are some more for cpu + ram purely for helping in diagnosing the problem if any.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I know the answer to this one, but since I don't own the board and i'm not allowed to reply ......


gee thanks and real funny.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 28, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I have a almost similar or at least related Asus board and I know it just means that there is an "error" with the slot. These lights are pretty useful, there are some more for cpu + ram purely for helping in diagnosing the problem if any.



Ah I thought you had exact board the rampage, but yeah if it's a high end Asus of same generation it would be similar. Yeah the light is actually on what looks to be 2nd pcie slot, of course I'm not sure they are in the order I think they are on the board I have to assume the light is on for the slot I messed up which is first one on the board.  Since all that I got the cards working in other slots but now it has this weird thing where if I shut pc off or I shut power supply off then restart board it has to give me error code 00 on the board, then it resets and boots just fine.  Kinda weird but everything works, it wasn't doing that right after I had the incident either it was later but not right after.  No idea why it has to always go through that routine but I have to remove a fan off of the cooler tower to see for sure which pcie slot is lit up and if I can manually switch it off if that makes a difference for how it boots...also I considered that it now does this since I moved card to new slot and maybe something board needs to do to use only 1 graphics card and when it's not in the first slot it normally would be in? I don't know, just surmising.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 28, 2016)

I would have said it indicates which slots are enabled, and which are turned off in the BIOS.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 28, 2016)

Here you go from my manual:






Yep you need to find a way to disable the defective slot if possible.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 28, 2016)

My mistake, recent models have the ability to disable slots in the BIOS. Your board only indicates an error.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 28, 2016)

Interesting and thanks, but my manual and board if I showed you pictures the slots can be turned on/off on the board itself in the upper right hand corner of  board where you have RAM led lights roughly is where I have 4-5 switches that are on/off for all the pci-ex slots.  I will actually right now cause it's bugging me see which one is lit and shut it off and see if that makes a difference in how it boots.  It's really only an annoyance and slows the boot down but it always works.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 28, 2016)

You're lucky at least your board has that option. I guess the boot problem is gone after deactivating pci-e 1.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 28, 2016)

Nope. makes no difference, I shut off that lane and the light only is an indicator of what lane is filled and being used!  So I shut off that lane while it was on and screen shut off lol.  So no idea what is causing the strange startup but it only started once I moved card to another slot and got it to boot successfully and read the drivers.  On the first slot it booted right away, but in windows the more powerful cards simply caused display to shut off once the drivers were loaded and windows started.  Then the cards that did work on that slot I noticed even those the display would shut on and off...so I can only assume the first slot is roasted from my oopsie along with the card which I knew.  So this whole booting thing no idea why it does that, only thing I can think of is it has other voltages not quite right, OR due to the first slot not being filled it needs to boot differently due to that.  But I did stress tests everything works fine once booted so I don't think it's the settings.  Weird, glad it works properly just an odd glitch I wish I could figure out.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 28, 2016)

Maybe its an integral part of the cpu and cant be simply overridden by the board. Mainboards are complex hardware we just take for granted because nowadays everything is so easy.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 28, 2016)

True, I'm thinking that whatever it is it has to do with where the card physically is and somehow that throws the board and/or CPU off and it needs to reset itself to boot.  I guess I should just be happy everything still works and I had a half decent gpu to stick in there and does most everything I need.  My heavily modded Skyrim however would be probably close to unplayable with this card unless I really lowered the settings, and considering most of the mods are 4k models even lowering the resolution wouldn't make a difference the models are rendered in 4k regardless of final appearance.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 28, 2016)

Also due to my experiences overclocking and pushing and seeing bluescreens etc plus this latest incident I'm one guy who does NOT take these things for granted except when it does work and it's smooth sailing.  So yeah, generally I do take it for granted till something hitches, then I realize how complicated it is and hope it hasn't found a simple death.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 28, 2016)

However all that said any of you who have a system even vaguely similar to mine I'd love to see your results because now I feel especially with all my effort to keep this poor ES cpu in business with everything around it being pushed as well as itself that we definitely are in a fairly exclusive "old timer" club.  We ourselves aren't old timers but the x79 system certainly is and was one of the few high end intel or AMD systems that lasted several years before there was even a valid replacement x99 for it, and even that is very similar in many ways just added features, few extra cores and die shrink.  Yes a lot of changes but architecture and even pin count etc is very similar, oh and ddr4 memory of course but even that isn't all that much different from ddr3 just an obvious step up in speed and voltage.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 28, 2016)

For me the x79 isnt really old, I have everything i need, usb3, sata3, pci-e 3, a strong cpu. Yeah really nothing I miss from newer platforms, thats why i invested again in it and will use it for at least another 2 years if not more. Best platform i had so far, coming from am2+. A lot of the new stuff is useless marketing anyway.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 29, 2016)

True, not like it's not fast enough, most laptops even fairly high end ones can't hold a candle to the setups we've got with an OC'd x79.  I just wish I had an ivy bridge e cpu now for better memory oc'ing and pcie 3.0 vs 2.0 because if I get anything 1080 or higher even my pcie 16 slot that is still alive (only 1 left other was fried) may be close to bottlenecking it, and if I put the card in the x8 slot like I have now just for spacing convenience it will definitely bottleneck some cards.  But other than those two things Sandy Bridge E is fine...I'd just like Ivy Bridge E long as I got one that had good memory controller along with oc'ing and I know some weren't very good and ran hot even on die shrink from Sandy.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't know what you mean, I have PCI-E 3.0. X79 was the first platform to implement PCI-E 3.0, you only need to do this: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform

Use the exe with DOS prompt and admin rights. Should work and fix your theoretical bottleneck.

The only thing Ivy Bridge changed was a measly 2-5% IPC increase/10% overclock decrease and official PCI-E 3.0 support compared to the unofficial "PCI-E 3.0 ready"-thing on SB.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Interesting, everywhere I read said Sandy bridge E just didn't have pci-E 3.0....of course that was all older articles I was looking at never heard about any sort of "fix" for it.  Ok I just checked it out thanks, however they do say in their actual testing that the actual speeds recorded using the .exe varied widely so it should help but they only guarantee 2.0 speeds with possibly more but not necessarily full 3.0 bandwith.  Good to know though...however the memory overclocking is much higher on Ivy Bridge generally so that still is what it is, but with this out there when I get a new card new enough to use with that good to know I have this option.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 29, 2016)

Signal Timing is not the same as bandwidth. It works with full 8 GT/s but it has "variations on signal timing", whatever that means - I think it's not important, I never had any problems here. You should not have any significant bottlenecks with 8x PCI-E 3.0. It's still a mistery when and if PCI-E 3.0 16x will be really needed, atm it's only ~1% faster than PCI-E 2.0 16x (same as 8x PCI-E 3.0).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2016)

My 3930k is in a rather dire state sadly. Wont hold its 4.6 OC no more and runs hot at idle. Ive had to drop it down to 4.3 to be more or less stable


----------



## Kanan (Aug 29, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My 3930k is in a rather dire state sadly. Wont hold its 4.6 OC no more and runs hot at idle. Ive had to drop it down to 4.3 to be more or less stable


Silicon degradation is a sad thing, I think I never experienced it yet, because I never overclocked CPUs very high for a long time. I'm doing the same again, I could bash that 3960X to 5 GHz or more, probably with a 1.48 or even higher voltage, but why? For 10% higher performance? Isn't really worth it. That's why I "just" clocked it to 4.5 and undervolted it a bit. Best of both worlds imo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Silicon degradation is a sad thing, I think I never experienced it yet, because I never overclocked CPUs very high for a long time. I'm doing the same again, I could bash that 3960X to 5 GHz or more, probably with a 1.48 or even higher voltage, but why? For 10% higher performance? Isn't really worth it. That's why I "just" clocked it to 4.5 and undervolted it a bit. Best of both worlds imo.




I could ebay a new 3930k thats hit 4.7 at 1.3v before lol £160


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Signal Timing is not the same as bandwidth. It works with full 8 GT/s but it has "variations on signal timing", whatever that means - I think it's not important, I never had any problems here. You should not have any significant bottlenecks with 8x PCI-E 3.0. It's still a mistery when and if PCI-E 3.0 16x will be really needed, atm it's only ~1% faster than PCI-E 2.0 16x (same as 8x PCI-E 3.0).



Yes exactly I admit I'm no expert on the particulars of bandwidth versus signal timing versus ham sandwiches.  I just know they qualified the statement and said you may not get a full 3.0 performance essentially and that results vary whatever the actual "results" are I have no idea they don't say. Yeah, I can honestly say I have clocked the heck out of every cpu at some point and gone for max clocks and usually do a lot of stress testing with very high memory mhz and I usually keep my cpu running at the highest stable clock I'm comfortable with; that said I've never noticed any degradation in a single cpu from fx-55 to core 2 duo e8600 to this ES 3960x equivalent...only thing that has degraded or died on me is a few sticks of memory and one or two motherboards just quit working which I believe was the motherboard or some circuitry on it just died.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yes exactly I admit I'm no expert on the particulars of bandwidth versus signal timing versus ham sandwiches.  I just know they qualified the statement and said you may not get a full 3.0 performance essentially and that results vary whatever the actual "results" are I have no idea they don't say. Yeah, I can honestly say I have clocked the heck out of every cpu at some point and gone for max clocks and usually do a lot of stress testing with very high memory mhz and I usually keep my cpu running at the highest stable clock I'm comfortable with; that said I've never noticed any degradation in a single cpu from fx-55 to core 2 duo e8600 to this ES 3960x equivalent...only thing that has degraded or died on me is a few sticks of memory and one or two motherboards just quit working which I believe was the motherboard or some circuitry on it just died.



I have degraded tons of CPU's my Phenom II 945 wouldn't even run stock clocks at stock voltage after running about a year at 1.55v


----------



## Kanan (Aug 29, 2016)

I interpreted it as such, that it means essentially that PCI-E 3.0 - at all - is not gueranteed to work, but if it works it works with the expected speed. 

Btw I have another theory on that 3930K, maybe your motherboard degraded, I think it's more likely. My friend had the same problem with his i5 2500K after a few years, and I checked his MB - it's simply not the best. He was always touching the limits of his MB.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 29, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have degraded tons of CPU's my Phenom II 945 wouldn't even run stock clocks at stock voltage after running about a year at 1.55v



well 1.55 volts is a lot....even on my old cpus that were like 90nm I think I didn't use that or barely did.  So yeah if you really push them 24/7 for months/years I know it must happen at some point.  However as I said every cpu I have still would work and all were overclocked significantly till the last day of their use.  So I think it's just silicon lottery luck as well as certain voltages you push, it isn't just the cpu's main voltage but pll and pushing the memory controller or other aspects on the older cpus where the memory controller was on the motherboard.  I would actually agree with Kanan with my own experience every time I had a system croak it was always the memory and/or motherboard that had issues.  Every time I put a cpu I have in a known working mobo it always worked as it should.  Only makes sense there's so many connections and weak points on a motherboard and all those transistor boxes and things that can pop and burn out etc and you can't even see it or know when it happens till it simply doesn't work or works at half speed etc.  Cpus are complex but all neatly placed on a small square of solid metal with circuitry mostly hidden inside, seems only common sense they are more hardy and require a lot of abuse till they fail, and even then rarely do they just "stop" like other components do they just degrade.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2016)

I am a go big or go home kind of guy. My Xeon X3440 went the same way, smoked the mini itx board it was on as well. I don't really keep stuff long enough to care if it degrades.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 29, 2016)

The question still is, if your mainboards degraded or the CPUs on it. You can't be sure without testing, that it's silicon degradation indeed. What I heard of it is simply, that it takes a while and only happens if you really abuse the hardware with high voltages and / or high clocks. Jayz (from Jayz2cents youtube) had a degradation issue with his Titan X'es that went down from 1520~ stable down to 1420 stable, he stated that it must be silicon degradation. I think GPUs suffer more from this, they are simply under higher pressure. CPUs aren't really running at 100% all the time, even with extreme overclocks it doesn't mean they are really that hard pushed, compared to GPU's that run on 100% basically all the time when gaming. Also GPUs are way more complex, there's simply more to fail on it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 29, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I am a go big or go home kind of guy. My Xeon X3440 went the same way, smoked the mini itx board it was on as well. I don't really keep stuff long enough to care if it degrades.



Yeah I hear you, I again have not been shy I pushed my core 2 duos to 5 ghz and forced them to endure torture on air to benchmark at that level and definitely have smoked a few memory modules pushing them too far and had a couple mobo's I know probably quit due to being pushed overclocking.  I'm simply saying the cpu has NEVER let me down or been a weak point for me...hell this ES I've had since late 2012!  Better yet, it was in the first motherboard that had a couple bent pins to start and some issues I think as a returned board on Newegg but it worked, THEN I compounded it by crushing more pins ( I believe) with uneven pressure crookedly mounting the nh d14 cooler to it; Now I bring all that up only to highlight this one fact, when I took the ES 3960x I'm using now still out of that board, literally one of the pins on the board had melted at the tip and had a glob of black metal on the end of it (due to being crushed by cooler or some other electrical issue not sure why) but point is that failed contact point left one of the contact pads on the CPU black and corroded and despite that event plus however much shorting or other improper current occurred due to that obviously bad contact the CPU works no differently than it did on day one. Actually that isn't true, it now reads a full 16 gig of memory and works better on this board than it ever did on other board, granted that's because the board has less issues but point is I've done nothing but torture and push cpus usually for at least a few years straight with many, many hours logged and never has a cpu degraded in a way I even could tell by how it behaved or voltages needed.  From day one to last day I used it every cpu needed same voltage to do the same thing as when I first used it, so to me CPU's almost seem bulletproof and I truly am amazed at how well they are made truth be told. There is a reason the top CPU of any given time is almost always the most expensive piece of your system more likely than not.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Kanan said:


> The question still is, if your mainboards degraded or the CPUs on it. You can't be sure without testing, that it's silicon degradation indeed. What I heard of it is simply, that it takes a while and only happens if you really abuse the hardware with high voltages and / or high clocks. Jayz (from Jayz2cents youtube) had a degradation issue with his Titan X'es that went down from 1520~ stable down to 1420 stable, he stated that it must be silicon degradation. I think GPUs suffer more from this, they are simply under higher pressure. CPUs aren't really running at 100% all the time, even with extreme overclocks it doesn't mean they are really that hard pushed, compared to GPU's that run on 100% basically all the time when gaming. Also GPUs are way more complex, there's simply more to fail on it.



Yep, exactly right and parrots my point about a motherboard vs a cpu, so much more real estate on a motherboard and so many more connections and things happening, and many more fragile components that can physically break off or bend or can fry and malfunction from abuse and even just hard reasonable usage.

However again NEVER had a GPU fail....well except when you literally have it spark for a full second or two brushing the circuitry with a metal clip, but I'm not sure if I did that equivalent to a cpu while it's running if it would live or at least not be damaged.  Also the GPU itself is probably fine, it's probably things on the board like memory and/or other circuitry needed to make complex connections across the whole board that I toasted.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 30, 2016)

The thing with Jayz Titan X'es is maybe the average joe reference nvidia card that's simply not suited for high overclocking over long periods of time. But that's always the problem with Titan X'es you have that average joe card from nvidia that isn't really made for overclocking.

I had 2-3 GPUs fail, the 3rd one is kinda mystery. 7800 GT simply went bad after playing too much with it, after 2 years extreme game usage (and overclocked to the limit all the time). GTX 260 216 (XFX Black) failed under strange circumstances because the CPU had a malfunction under too high overclocks and kicked the GPU - weirdest thing ever. HD 5970, the PLX bridge went bad, and / or PCI-E lanes went bad, it wasn't able to do more than 4x (GPU1) / 2x (GPU2) mode after 1 1/2 years. Was pushed to the limit too with overclocks, though.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah I hear you, I again have not been shy I pushed my core 2 duos to 5 ghz and forced them to endure torture on air to benchmark at that level and definitely have smoked a few memory modules pushing them too far and had a couple mobo's I know probably quit due to being pushed overclocking.  I'm simply saying the cpu has NEVER let me down or been a weak point for me...hell this ES I've had since late 2012!  Better yet, it was in the first motherboard that had a couple bent pins to start and some issues I think as a returned board on Newegg but it worked, THEN I compounded it by crushing more pins ( I believe) with uneven pressure crookedly mounting the nh d14 cooler to it; Now I bring all that up only to highlight this one fact, when I took the ES 3960x I'm using now still out of that board, literally one of the pins on the board had melted at the tip and had a glob of black metal on the end of it (due to being crushed by cooler or some other electrical issue not sure why) but point is that failed contact point left one of the contact pads on the CPU black and corroded and despite that event plus however much shorting or other improper current occurred due to that obviously bad contact the CPU works no differently than it did on day one. Actually that isn't true, it now reads a full 16 gig of memory and works better on this board than it ever did on other board, granted that's because the board has less issues but point is I've done nothing but torture and push cpus usually for at least a few years straight with many, many hours logged and never has a cpu degraded in a way I even could tell by how it behaved or voltages needed.  From day one to last day I used it every cpu needed same voltage to do the same thing as when I first used it, so to me CPU's almost seem bulletproof and I truly am amazed at how well they are made truth be told. There is a reason the top CPU of any given time is almost always the most expensive piece of your system more likely than not.



That 945 had been through hell. I think it still holds all of the records on HWBOT for that CPU. Highest it saw was 1.72v under cold water.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 30, 2016)

cdawall said:


> That 945 had been through hell. I think it still holds all of the records on HWBOT for that CPU. Highest it saw was 1.72v under cold water.



Nice, I haven't tried extreme cooling though at one point I was considering it, haven't even done water yet yeah 1.72 volts for any cpu I can think of is basically like dropping it into a blue flame and waiting for the thing to melt.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Nice, I haven't tried extreme cooling though at one point I was considering it, haven't even done water yet yeah 1.72 volts for any cpu I can think of is basically like dropping it into a blue flame and waiting for the thing to melt.



I have a habit of breaking things.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 1, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have a habit of breaking things.



I wasn't going to comment but, I guess to poke fun at myself especially of late I am a breaker of things as well...One motherboard and one video card toast just with this last system I've had since 2012.  And technically at the least one pci e slot on this replacement board is toast...Anyway I will eventually get to pushing my memory a bit more and posting some results but again I encourage and hope I see some results from you guys who say you have similar x79 systems posted here.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I wasn't going to comment but, I guess to poke fun at myself especially of late I am a breaker of things as well...One motherboard and one video card toast just with this last system I've had since 2012.  And technically at the least one pci e slot on this replacement board is toast...Anyway I will eventually get to pushing my memory a bit more and posting some results but again I encourage and hope I see some results from you guys who say you have similar x79 systems posted here.



As long as I have one working system I could care less about "toys" I have already pushed my AMD tyan 2P board to a breaking point overclocking


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, I get what you're saying mine is finally working as it should so I hate to mess with it and get it unstable or screw up settings etc but I don't care even if they're older results etc if people have screenies etc to share that'd be great.  I started this thread as a place for these older systems and the owners of them to have a place to post and discuss them etc, because I looked around on this site and many others and almost any thread involving the RIVE or x79 in general the last activity on them was 2015 at the newest, many died off in 2014 or even earlier.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 1, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I wasn't going to comment but, I guess to poke fun at myself especially of late I am a breaker of things as well...One motherboard and one video card toast just with this last system I've had since 2012.  And technically at the least one pci e slot on this replacement board is toast...Anyway I will eventually get to pushing my memory a bit more and posting some results but again I encourage and hope I see some results from you guys who say you have similar x79 systems posted here.


If you want to hear some stories about "breaking things":
I had a absolutely new and expensive Athlon 1200 TB when I was ~14-15. Broke the die with a Thermaltake Mini Superorb, I hate that thing still until now - also the outer fan didn't work from the start - really a fucking thing.
After that I RMA'd it and didn't get a replacement. I ordered a Athlon 1333 TB then. Everything was setup and okay, but I simply shorted it - both mainboard + cpu were gone. Both succesfully RMA'd. Then I didn't want that crappy ALi Magik Chipset with SDR/DDR combo and told them to give me a MSI K7T VIA 266 (4 DDR + Raid 0/1) and 2x512 MB DDR200 instead . CPU came back a new one. I installed everything and it was okay. Until then 3 months were gone and I only had a measly Pentium 166 MMX for the 3 months. So imagine, I was young, very eager to play and my hardware was shit + the 3 months. That was a hellish time. But when I setup that rig, it was heaven. At the same time I got broadband internet for the first time in my life, DSL 768kbit's. I switched from 56k analog. The jump in pc power + ping in counterstrike was fantastic, my ping went up from 200-250 to 40.

So that was a bit of "fun" I had.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 1, 2016)

Great! Nice to hear and honestly you got me beat, just I did my worst when I should have known better.  Anyway I actually was looking for benchmarks and oc'ing etc not the horror stories lol.  Still I really don't care what people post in here if it's fun and entertaining so that's all good as well! When I get some time I'll be stupid and see what I can get this setup to do with memory etc, just I have issues unless I way underclock it because it runs hot on that one core no matter what because I have to really crank the pll and other voltages and it does 2400 mhz easy but once beyond that or if you tighten timings it really has to work hard to do so.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 2, 2016)

I just had to rise voltage of my CPU to 1.31 V because it crashed in GTA V. Sometimes it's stable sometimes not, now I'm on the safe side I hope, don't want to raise it any higher.

Well I don't know, maybe get a proper 6 core CPU non-ES version, if you can't get around that malfunctioning CPU package or thermal diode or whatever it is that fucks the temperatures up. I'm not really bought on ES CPUs, sometimes they are good, other times they are partly good and even other times they are simply bad after a short while (actually this info is based on what @cadaveca told me one time).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I just had to rise voltage of my CPU to 1.31 V because it crashed in GTA V. Sometimes it's stable sometimes not, now I'm on the safe side I hope, don't want to raise it any higher.
> 
> Well I don't know, maybe get a proper 6 core CPU non-ES version, if you can't get around that malfunctioning CPU package or thermal diode or whatever it is that fucks the temperatures up. I'm not really bought on ES CPUs, sometimes they are good, other times they are partly good and even other times they are simply bad after a short while (actually this info is based on what @cadaveca told me one time).



Yes, but minus that one "issue" this thing is rock solid, I used the retail 3930k or whatever the model below 3960x is and even the owner told me it needed far higher voltages than my cpu to get the same result, and also have no idea if the memory controller is as good, and it's very likely it's the same and probably worse.  Most of these Sandy Bridges have issues with 2400 mhz at all, or fuss and yell at you for crazy voltages to do so.  This ES as I said is very strong, I finally paired it with some really good memory that I gambled on with great timings and 1.35 volts at 1600 mhz and figured the stuff would overclock like mad as all the reviewers claimed, and it does!  Also most modules especially with the x79 platform need significant voltages to get 2400 mhz and beyond, even if on say z77 or other platforms that are much more memory friendly being only dual channel need less voltage...I can run 2400 mhz with these modules @ 1.49 volts, that is insanely low for ddr3 at that speed and this platform.  So yes the diode is annoying but it probably is "close" to being accurate at the high end because when it is around 80 degrees the other diodes are at least dipping into the 70's...so it may be a few degrees high but in reality probably only by a few degrees.  I'm just unfortunate the tjmax on this cpu is relatively low at 82 degrees so it's not hard to hit that with that one core.  Keep in mind however I'm only using a dh 14 air cooler and the least I run the cpu at is 4.1 ghz.  The cpu does just fine @ 4.5 ghz with this cooler even on intel burntest which is way more heat than any real life application will ever use/get.  So if I did get a retail version I'd get the ivy bridge e and then I'd have even better memory overclocks like Dave who had his at 2800 mhz which Sandy just won't do.  But for what it is I think this ES is about as good as they come for Sandy Bridge...I only need 1.33 volts to be perfectly stable at 4.5 ghz AND 2400 mhz memory, that's pretty much the most I can hope for with air cooling on this platform.


As for your CPU I will say somewhat jokingly see I told you so.  I knew you were scraping bare bottom of voltage for what 6 cores needs at that speed, still very good though!  Also as I said I have abused the snot out of this ES for 4 years straight so again, minus the bios nuisance and the one bad diode which can happen even in retail samples I really couldn't ask for much more from it.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 2, 2016)

Yep sounds good besides that 1 core that is probably throtteling if you go too far. What does it mean "I'm "only" using a D14 cooler" - that is still one of the best air coolers and yours is tuned too.  I don't think the D15 (the best air cooler) is really better, 1-2°C maybe - wow, doesn't blow my head now. Only thing better than a NH-D14 is a NH-D15 and some big aio water coolers, but we're talking only a few degrees here, not big differences. Next *BIG* thing is a compressor or water cooling with cold water. Maybe the latter is possible for you, else I don't see big tuning potencial.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes but that's the point 1-2 degrees celsius IS a big deal when it's the difference between throttling and it just farting out on me or it being able to run benchmarks...and yes d14 was the best but d15 is better, and some AIO watercoolers in most tests I see beat that by a couple degrees or more...so yeah 4-5 degrees would be huge in my case, plus if I could put bigger fans than come with the units as tested I may get even more out of it.  So yeah I didn't mean "only" like it wasn't a great cooler and all but it is NOT the best at this point.  So yeah a "few degrees" isn't a big difference except 78 degrees vs 82 degrees let's say is my cpu working well with some space to breathe versus simply failing to pass tests altogether.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 2, 2016)

Well then you maybe have to get another cooler, probably the expensive aio watercooler you mentioned.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah I'm researching it a bit and when I'm convinced I have the best option available picked that isn't a royal hassle and isn't crazy money I'll probably go for it, I also am tired of these huge air coolers and how much space they take up in my case as well.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 2, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah I'm researching it a bit and when I'm convinced I have the best option available picked that isn't a royal hassle and isn't crazy money I'll probably go for it, I also am tired of these huge air coolers and how much space they take up in my case as well.


Yeah, but at least they are reliable, I heard enough horror stories about water cooling. Also the space... I don't know about you, but I don't care about it, I don't need the space. Only RAM clearance comes to my mind, but I bought ones suited to it, so it's np at all. Also the NH-D14 is easy to remove and install, I did it 5 times or more after switching to the new case and it wasn't as hard as expected. Also water cooling takes up way more space, at least the ones you mentioned (2x120/2x140 or even more).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Yeah, but at least they are reliable, I heard enough horror stories about water cooling. Also the space... I don't know about you, but I don't care about it, I don't need the space. Only RAM clearance comes to my mind, but I bought ones suited to it, so it's np at all. Also the NH-D14 is easy to remove and install, I did it 5 times or more after switching to the new case and it wasn't as hard as expected. Also water cooling takes up way more space, at least the ones you mentioned (2x120/2x140 or even more).



Lol after all the problems I had you can't even DREAM of how many times I took that nh-d14 on and off this processor AND the new processor I got with the mobo to test it out etc...I had taken it on and off multiple times with old board due to issues or things I had to unplug/plug in I couldn't reach.  That's really the crux of my problem of "space" with that tower, it freakin' blocks not just memory but tons of things on my board and also blocks my big fat hands from accessing a lot on the board and a tiny little waterblock with a hose would be heaven in comparison to work with.  Heck, half the times i took the stupid cooler off was due to it blocking memory or something I needed to get to and simply couldn't because it was in the way.  That said yes I love air coolers and they work and no risk other than misinstalling them or excess weight on your board etc which generally isn't a problem.

Also no the watercooling will not take up more space, because the huge 240 mm radiator ones I will get I will just have outside the case like I've seen a lot of people do, that's fine by me and who cares what it looks like if it does the job, but I will care that I can access and see my whole motherboard for once AND I won't have some stupid clip that shorts out on my motherboard either.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 2, 2016)

I know that problem. I had a bent pin on my LGA2011 and had to take the D14 on and off multiple times due to Ram testing. At the very end I thought of the pins and simply corrected it carefully - Quad Channel then started to work again. Still I don't know how that happened, probably I was too fast deinstalling the i7 3820 I had before. I won't be so careless again, probably I took everything for granted too much. Well - AMD users won't have these problems, it's hard to bent or break pins if you remove a Athlon 64 for example. I never had the remotest problems there with pins.

PS. yes the excessive weight is a problem on LGA2011 with NH-D14 or D15, the cooler has to be taken off to transport the PC, unless you want to risk it. I'm only going as far as to risk it moving the PC a few inches or laying it on the ground, thats it - but I think I would not risk transportation over longer distances and/or in a car - the G forces are simply too much then, on the cooler and mainboard.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I know that problem. I had a bent pin on my LGA2011 and had to take the D14 on and off multiple times due to Ram testing. At the very end I thought of the pins and simply corrected it carefully - Quad Channel then started to work again. Still I don't know how that happened, probably I was too fast deinstalling the i7 3820 I had before. I won't be so careless again, probably I took everything for granted too much. Well - AMD users won't have these problems, it's hard to bent or break pins if you remove a Athlon 64 for example. I never had the remotest problems there with pins.
> 
> PS. yes the excessive weight is a problem on LGA2011 with NH-D14 or D15, the cooler has to be taken off to transport the PC, unless you want to risk it. I'm only going as far as to risk it moving the PC a few inches or laying it on the ground, thats it - but I think I would not risk transportation over longer distances and/or in a car - the G forces are simply too much then, on the cooler and mainboard.



Yep that last bit I hear and agree wholeheartedly, I move the case a foot or two to get at something or lay it on its' side to de-install the before mentioned cooler for the umpteenth million time but that's it...Also ironic what you said about bent pins on this same socket that is exactly what was the issue on my first board, even when I got it couple pins looked "off" a bit and when I got through with it and I tried to correct the pins but they had been stressed so much most of them just broke off, hence when I tried to install cpu board didn't post gave me dreaded 00 code and nothing else.  Also what is ironic is yep, that is Exactly how I knew I had a problem I couldn't get all 4 sticks of memory to read, best I got was 3 at one point and 2 most other times and that is when I took cpu out of socket for first time in few years and saw the mashed pins and general ugliness of the pattern of the socket showing it wasn't right.  Anyway mine was too far gone to bend back so wasn't happy but got a new/used board and thankfully it was in good shape.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 2, 2016)

So you see, that's why I'm glad the new Zen will be like Phenom etc. - less problems, I think it's way harder to bent the pin on these CPUs, because it's really easy / simple to remove and install.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok, new news, I fiddled around with some settings I deemed as not all that important or critical but they seemed to be the difference between pc booting and it not even booting and resetting safe settings in bios and yelling the dreaded words in the bios loading screen akin to roughly, " Your Overclock sucks and isn't even good enough to boot, let me fix that by underclocking everything so at least your dumb ass will get to windows".   However I was getting this even at ANY setting even vaguely over 2405 mhz memory and before I got it stable right up to 2450 mhz and got booted into windows with 2500 mhz; so due to this discrepancy I had no idea wtf I did so differently TILL I found the switching frequency settings for cpu and dram, if you set them very high you get better response times from your cpu/memory but bit more heat it says.  I set those to top number as well as gave full extreme phase for cpu and dram (another related setting) and couple other related tertiary settings that I again didn't think would make much difference...but it did, was difference between getting back to stable memory overclocks and the rig not booting at all.  Still fooling around with the settings but now I figured that out I probably can push on much further with my memory and when I originally at some point changed the settings I didn't realize that is what killed any semblance of stability with my settings.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 6, 2016)

With the discovery of the settings I didn't have right I learned a few things, A. Now I can overclock as you see to 2480mhz and probably beyond 2500 and be stable, and B. Figuring out the settings the cpu didn't like also made the 00 error code and reboot issue go away, so the settings weren't quite right but somehow board would just reboot and it even ran stable stress testing in windows but still only because the board somehow was compensating for my bad settings and somehow when it rebooted it worked, not sure how it managed that but regardless now things run better and start better and I'm kinda curious how far I can push the bclock with this cpu and the memory along with it.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Are those Core Temp readings correct? Core #2 looks pretty high compared to the rest.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 6, 2016)

You should switch off HTT - less voltage needed and higher clocks. At least if you don't need it (gamer's don't).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Are those Core Temp readings correct? Core #2 looks pretty high compared to the rest.



I'll cut you some slack even though we discussed that core multiple times in this thread.  Yes I very much doubt that reading is right, it starts on idle at 64 degrees no matter what voltage you put through it so it's "stuck" high and gets closer to being right when stressed but still is off by several degrees.  The cores that show load in low 70's are probably close to being right, however I do wonder if they are bit on low side and yes if you notice I have one other core that is stuck far too low and gives readings that are far too low and useless, but least they don't cause throttling like that 2nd core does and will do once I push it.  When I first started using the cpu all the diodes were within a few degrees couple were a bit off but they were all close, then at some point those 2 particular cores went off the chart in two different directions ironically and now are stuck there.  Yes I did shut of HTT early on its' use and I got it up to almost 4.7 ghz.  Admittedly I am considering doing it again for not sure anything I do benefits from the 6 extra virtual cores.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 6, 2016)

BTW temp on core #0 of my cpu is clearly higher, you're not alone with this. 

#1000 btw


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah I know, I've read and seen plenty of issues with sensors just I wish I could make that one go away, and nice, admittedly wasn't even keeping track of how many inane posts I've had here.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 6, 2016)

Me too, deactivating HTT helped a bit at least. Reduced voltage to 1.29 now on top of that.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 6, 2016)

Kanan said:


> BTW temp on core #0 of my cpu is clearly higher, you're not alone with this.
> 
> #1000 btw



Feels like I'm interrupting a private conversation 

My first core on my 3930 sits almost 10 degrees higher than the coolest. I've done everything except delid and still the same core has the same temp. But it's not an issue.
I've run 4.4 to 4.2 since I had the chip back in Nov/Dec 2011. Still stable. I never got the PCI e 3 'hack' to work but my machine still runs fairly well despite some accidents.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a theory that it is the l3 cache or other part of cpu which maybe influences the temperature of the first core.

About that hack:
Just run the .exe with admin in dos prompt, should be active after restart and works well (at least my machine)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 6, 2016)

How do you run that .exe with the dos prompt? I hate to sound so unknowing but I know how to run as admin right clicking on it etc but I admittedly am not positive how you get it to run through the dos prompt versus through windows.  Nothing private here bud, I know it was a joke especially with the "you're not alone" line which certainly out of context sounds a bit like one of us is on the shrinks couch being counseled.  Anyway I hear you on the accidents, obviously I've had a couple with this setup most of which I never had an issue with before.  Yes theory is interesting, for you guys it works but not for me it's the stupid 2nd core on mine that is out of whack so I am pretty positive in my case it's just faulty readings simple as that.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

Well I got the Xeon equal of a 4820K at work, worth it to swap for my 3820K@4.2? (Heatsink wont allow a higher overclock.)


----------



## Kanan (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah probably faulty reading or your cpu is designed differently (being an ES) but I doubt that very much. 

That's right - right click and start dos prompt with admin, then switch to the directory the .exe is in and execute it.

@cdawall 
I wouldnt swap it, maybe 5% IPC increase, unless you don't need the cpu elsewhere and it's just a free exchange.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I wouldnt swap it, maybe 5% IPC increase, unless you don't need the cpu elsewhere and it's just a free exchange.



It is just sitting in my drawer of CPU's, issue would be if these are bus locked and multi locked it would be clocked a good bit lower which would make it slower. No idea how that works with these.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 6, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It is just sitting in my drawer of CPU's, issue would be if these are bus locked and multi locked it would be clocked a good bit lower which would make it slower. No idea how that works with these.


Sorry misunderstood the entry question (thought it's about 4820K). If the bus is locked I wouldn't make the exchange, less clocks. But I'm not sure, no expert on lga2011 xeons. 

One thing I can say for sure though is that the 3820 is the better overclocker, because the multi is at least free up to 43x and sandy>ivy. So I guess I would leave it there then.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Sorry misunderstood the entry question (thought it's about 4820K). If the bus is locked I wouldn't make the exchange, less clocks. But I'm not sure, no expert on lga2011 xeons.
> 
> One thing I can say for sure though is that the 3820 is the better overclocker, because the multi is at least free up to 43x and sandy>ivy. So I guess I would leave it there then.



That's probably what I'll do, until I acquire a better CPU for it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 7, 2016)

Speaking of CPUS I just managed to get my little trusty setup to bench and pass 10 passes of 10 gig memory of intel burntest...at 2490 mhz memory!  A very healthy number for Sandy Bridge E, also it shows this CPU and board etc is fine OC'ing the bus 



I just realized I was at 2491 here not 2500...my latest attempt was at 2502


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 7, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Sorry misunderstood the entry question (thought it's about 4820K). If the bus is locked I wouldn't make the exchange, less clocks. But I'm not sure, no expert on lga2011 xeons.
> 
> One thing I can say for sure though is that the 3820 is the better overclocker, because the multi is at least free up to 43x and sandy>ivy. So I guess I would leave it there then.



Not sure the 3820k is the better overclocker, as I said earlier I have seen early on evidence the ivy-bridge e had lousy TIM which despite the die shrink could cause high temps, but much as I love my 3960x ES I'd still jump at a chance to play around with the 4960x version of it just for the few percent better performance clock for clock plus you could get several hundred more mhz on average of speed from your memory.  Worst case if you have one that runs hot just de-lid it after some research, be careful and re apply TIM to it or get one someone already did that to (sure you could find one out there at this point) and take it for a spin.  But you got it so I'd at the least plunk it in there and give it a go see what it does.  I got a 3820k with my new MOBO and I tried it out to test it and make sure it worked plus on the off chance it outperformed my ES, which it didn't it wasn't nearly as strong was only average.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm actually playing with a 3960X right now.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 8, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Silicon degradation is a sad thing, I think I never experienced it yet, because I never overclocked CPUs very high for a long time. I'm doing the same again, I could bash that 3960X to 5 GHz or more, probably with a 1.48 or even higher voltage, but why? For 10% higher performance? Isn't really worth it. That's why I "just" clocked it to 4.5 and undervolted it a bit. Best of both worlds imo.


Indeed.  Kind of the reason I'm usually lazy about OCing my CPUs since I run them longer than my GPUs.

My poor GPUs on the other hand.  I abuse the living crap out of them.  But of course I tend to switch them out faster.  I usually offset that by buying used GPUs that have not seen much abuse at cheaper prices then what they launched at.

Though, once I get this 3930K up and running.  Well, it going to get some abuse, but will run a mild OC on it when it BOINCs.

Can't really wait to get this 5960X up and running.  Going to have a whole lot of fun seeing if it can hang with other folder's 5960Xs first before I go with a mild OC for BOINCing.  Just need to nab a few more barbs to re do my loop.

On killing hardware.  I have killed a OG Titan.  Thank goodness it was a EVGA one and still in warranty.  And I did not even OC it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I'm actually playing with a 3960X right now.



Yeah, that's what I've got just ES vs retail, so far I'm loving it, liked it before but once I realized my board was faulty and now I got quad memory vs dual and I'm learning what settings I need to push it it's doing great!  Tight timings so far aren't its forte but for pure megahertz at decent timings seems this cpu has a very good IMC and memory also is clocked way the hell beyond what it was rated for...however that I expected they are micron d9 chips from what I gathered and I read peoples' luck with these modules and they OC'd like mad so I figured I'd have good experiences with them.



Ithanul said:


> Indeed.  Kind of the reason I'm usually lazy about OCing my CPUs since I run them longer than my GPUs.
> 
> My poor GPUs on the other hand.  I abuse the living crap out of them.  But of course I tend to switch them out faster.  I usually offset that by buying used GPUs that have not seen much abuse at cheaper prices then what they launched at.
> 
> ...



Yeah that 5960x should be nice almost as good as it gets at the moment, minus the newer 10 core monsters on 14nm but ridiculously expensive and don't OC that well with that many cores, last review I read 4.1 ghz was about it on air for those...if you can get that 8 core 22nm to 4.5 ghz or more it will perform about the same I'd bet even in multithreaded apps. How much and what did you get with that 5960x setup?  I was looking on OCN for deals and I do see potential there, what other places have you had luck? Other than Ebay and here which I know already.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Not sure the 3820k is the better overclocker, as I said earlier I have seen early on evidence the ivy-bridge e had lousy TIM which despite the die shrink could cause high temps, but much as I love my 3960x ES I'd still jump at a chance to play around with the 4960x version of it just for the few percent better performance clock for clock plus you could get several hundred more mhz on average of speed from your memory.  Worst case if you have one that runs hot just de-lid it after some research, be careful and re apply TIM to it or get one someone already did that to (sure you could find one out there at this point) and take it for a spin.  But you got it so I'd at the least plunk it in there and give it a go see what it does.  I got a 3820k with my new MOBO and I tried it out to test it and make sure it worked plus on the off chance it outperformed my ES, which it didn't it wasn't nearly as strong was only average.


3820 (it's non K) compared to 4820K is the worse overclocker because of the multiplier limited to 43 on 3820. He was asking about a Xeon with identical specs like the 4820K though, not the 4820K. So that's why I said the 3820 is probably better.

I don't care much about the 4960X, it's IPC is only 2-5% more, overclocks less and about that Ram overclocks, couldn't care less. Quad Channel + 1866 MHz is more than enough for me. I guess you're doing this for fun. I don't see any use in it. I doubt very much any game is Ram bandwidth bottlenecked using Quad Channel.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/

-> 4960X vs 3960X - It has more clocks stock but it's only 2% faster, that's very underwhelming. Ivy Bridge imo is irrelevant, if you already own a Sandy. The next thing worth of talking about is Haswell imo.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh, sorry missed the non k part, nm that changes whole thing I said. Yes! Did you forget "fun" and overclocking and all of this hardware stuff? Gaming falls under that category too. So by saying that is your reason for not needing 4960x and memory over 1866 etc simply makes my point for me.  But yes, I could run this memory at 1600mhz cas 8 (if I can get this board to do that) and it would do all I needed and I'd never know the difference minus benchmarks.  But absofuckinglutely I'm doing this for fun! Seems a shame to have a freakin' Rampage board meant for overclocking and memory I bought specifically for it's ability to Overclock like mad...to set my cpu at 2.3 ghz and my memory at 1600 mhz and say sure that's good...sad part is I probably wouldn't even hardly see difference in most of what I do even with cpu at 2.3 ghz with all 6 cores working etc. But without knowing it I think you hit the nail on the head and whole point of whether it's gaming, or researching this stuff and the stats ( as obviously you did) or overclocking it's all for fun and a hobby.  I mean, even us posting here about it what real use is that? I agree another platform is worth the look however I'd pick Broadwell-E myself OR I'd wait it out till whatever replaces that as high end and sit on that for a while, as it is even this setup is way above what I need to do anything I want.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

I have fun in it too, just somewhat different. Just a few hours ago I was trying to overclock to 5 GHz for the new Time Spy bench. Didn't quite work, too much heat for the cooler or too less voltage to still be stable with cooler temps - used that 4.8 GHz @ auto voltage again to benchmark. So the fun for me is, if it has any practical use, that's it. Plus maybe I don't think overclocking RAM is funny at all. But well...

I think what would be to your liking, is a 5820K or 5960X - I heard Broadwell-E isn't that great of a overclocker. Skylake-E will be great too, that voltage regulator moved to the board again, compared to Haswell/Broadwell where it's integrated, yields better overclocks.

btw. some results:

HTT off + 4.5 GHz @ 1.29V + GPU @ 100% PWT:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14695493?

HTT on + 4.8 GHz @ ~1.45V + GPU @ 110% PWT:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14696387

Comparison:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/409962/spy/410161

that's fun for me!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah, that's what I've got just ES vs retail, so far I'm loving it, liked it before but once I realized my board was faulty and now I got quad memory vs dual and I'm learning what settings I need to push it it's doing great! Tight timings so far aren't its forte but for pure megahertz at decent timings seems this cpu has a very good IMC and memory also is clocked way the hell beyond what it was rated for...however that I expected they are micron d9 chips from what I gathered and I read peoples' luck with these modules and they OC'd like mad so I figured I'd have good experiences with them.



This is a retail chip on the same board as you. Didn't play with it much system ended up popping a PSU so I am dealing with that. Will OC it tomorrow.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, the memory is kinda part of your system so very nice results btw!, but yeah you're kinda limping around the memory considering all that overclocking you do won't achieve jack shit in the "gaming" that you claim is your fun.  I'm not picking on you, just having an honest intellectual debate which you started by somewhat poo pooing my memory overclocking and your obvious opinion that ivy bridge wasn't worth the time of day-which ironically is why I got this CPU and never got an ivy bridge to plop in because I have many of the feelings you do just maybe not as strong or entrenched.  But all of your benches ironically are suffering if you aren't tinkering with your memory dude, if you can see what you can accomplish with that you can squeeze a few more percent out of 3dmark and whatever else you may use.  There is nothing that isn't affected by your memory (even if only in a minor sense).  So again big thanks for those results! That is why I set up this page, also I will continue to plow on with my memory and see what this setup can do.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> This is a retail chip on the same board as you. Didn't play with it much system ended up popping a PSU so I am dealing with that. Will OC it tomorrow.


Oh wow that isn't good...was the PSU just faulty or was something in your system possibly the cause? I know you can only get a new PSU and see what happens really but in all my time with all my systems I only had one PSU that ever didn't work, and it didn't from second I plugged it in it was a dud that never worked.  So I admit unless it was a low wattage and/or low quality brand PSU I'd tread carefully with whatever you do.  I hope it is only the PSU you had. Also very cool you have my board! I have another but it's only good for parts lol, so I have 2 if you include that poor board with smushed cpu pins.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

Also I had a free version of 3d mark at some point but no longer so I may break down and just buy newest version of it along with Everest which would give me two things I could always play with when I feel like benchmarking, which right now I can't considering I got no benchmarking programs!


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well, the memory is kinda part of your system so very nice results btw!, but yeah you're kinda limping around the memory considering all that overclocking you do won't achieve jack shit in the "gaming" that you claim is your fun.  I'm not picking on you, just having an honest intellectual debate which you started by somewhat poo pooing my memory overclocking and your obvious opinion that ivy bridge wasn't worth the time of day-which ironically is why I got this CPU and never got an ivy bridge to plop in because I have many of the feelings you do just maybe not as strong or entrenched.  But all of your benches ironically are suffering if you aren't tinkering with your memory dude, if you can see what you can accomplish with that you can squeeze a few more percent out of 3dmark and whatever else you may use.  There is nothing that isn't affected by your memory (even if only in a minor sense).  So again big thanks for those results! That is why I set up this page, also I will continue to plow on with my memory and see what this setup can do.


Well okay if you assure me it's worth the time to play with the Ram settings I can do it - I never touched it besides playing with 1T or 2T timings. I though it's not worth it or not good to overclock the Ram, because it's already more what's officially supported. 
Overclocking yields me that 4.5 GHz with low Voltage I use everyday, that 4.8 GHz @ 1.45V is probably something I'd never use for gaming, not worth it. If the CPU is too slow someday I need a whole new one, that few MHz won't save it I guess, 4.5 GHz is already a lot I think. I reenabled HTT, seeing that big difference in Time Spy changed my opinion I had a few days ago. I think it's strange to have something good and not use it, it's part of a i7 after all. 

And yeah, do some benching! I thought it's very useless what you do, unless you do some serious benching. I want to see some big numbers changed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey, burntest is Gigaflops which is certainly a measure of performance as well as stability, besides the numbers of my overclock speak for themselves.  As I said ONLY reason I haven't gotten to benchmark it is all the free trials for every program I have is used up and the programs are smart enough to tell I already used them when I redownload them lol. But no, if you are having fun and enjoy a challenge I don't think it's ever a waste to OC, because simply the number you hit (ghz) whether it's cpu/gpu/memory it's all an accomplishment plus you learn about your setup and settings and what works and what simply don't lol. So yes I'll do some benches but I kinda need to get my outer parameters set before I bench anything anyway, this is step 1, step 2 will be when I exhaust my settings and then I have to bench, besides I now will need to get my cpu speed up higher WITH the memory to get full advantage of benchmarks.  So yeah, I have more work to do.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

Sounds like fun, you could simply start with the same Time Spy I used, it's free, or Firestrike. Everything basically besides Intel Burntest, hahaha. That's boring ³.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

Boring yes, but if you really want something that is stable and I mean really stable, that is how to test it.  Between passing that and the board booting normally (as it does now no more 00 code rebooting crap!) are 2 ways I feel very confident I have a machine operating as it should and I don't get weird crashes or slowdowns and other program glitches that is due to settings that are "almost" stable but not quite.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

Well I always used Prime (Small FFT with my 3820, now Blend) for that. That Intel tool won't install since I upgraded to Win 10. Somewhat derpy.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2016)

@dalekdukesboy not my rig. Customers box, already tested with a new psu and it's fine.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 8, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah that 5960x should be nice almost as good as it gets at the moment, minus the newer 10 core monsters on 14nm but ridiculously expensive and don't OC that well with that many cores, last review I read 4.1 ghz was about it on air for those...if you can get that 8 core 22nm to 4.5 ghz or more it will perform about the same I'd bet even in multithreaded apps. How much and what did you get with that 5960x setup?  I was looking on OCN for deals and I do see potential there, what other places have you had luck? Other than Ebay and here which I know already.


I nabbed this one off OCN.  $720 for the CPU, $100 for the mobo.  The guy had it up to 4.6GHz on air I believe.

Those 10 core monsters I are nice, but I rather by then just get a Xeon instead.  Which I do plan down the road to build a 2P or 4P monster Xeon rig for BOINCing.

Though, if AMD can bring it with Zen.  I would not mind nabbing one of those to BOINC with.  The 1090T been a champ at BOINCing for me.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Well I always used Prime (Small FFT with my 3820, now Blend) for that. That Intel tool won't install since I upgraded to Win 10. Somewhat derpy.



Thanks, you gave me one more reason NOT to ditch windows 7, which I happen to like and windows 8 was a hideous mess performance wise as well as the God awful huge icons making it akin to a tablet/phone ick, and windows 10 is better but still more like windows 8 than 7 and older...enough reason for me to stay with 7...hell I'd go back to XP if it performed ok and still had any support/updates.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

Well I upgraded, that's the reason probably it's not working - I should've done a clean install. btw. 8.1 is nice, I never used 8. Used 8.1 before with start button app, was like 7 really but more up to date. 10 is something else, the transformation is completed. I never missed 7 when I updated to 8.1.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 8, 2016)

I keep coming across other folders and boincers at times having issue with W10.

Reason I'm waiting out, plus not much point for me since I don't really heavily game on a PC in the first place.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

So close but so far...still was good for 8 runs so it's probably "stable" to most minus the nuts who insist you need 24 hours of stress testing passed to prove stability. I didn't pull up the memory speed etc because I didn't pass and only took screenshot for reference on settings etc, but this is at 2502 mhz memory with all the same timings I've had CAS 12 etc so I'm very close to getting this stable. I just wish I could "set" the memory but it's inexorably linked to your bus speed and strap so I have to start at 2400 and just push the bus and so far I'm up to 104.3 as you can see and unfortunately this platform only gives you 4-6 points and that may be generous...I read in one OC guide for x79 NOT to go over 104 lol.  So I'm definitely going to not only run into memory limits but the bus strap limitation.  It's stupid you have different straps but every one you have 2666 mhz memory there isn't a 2500 or 2550 etc that I could work with.  Definitely hope in future they unlink memory and bus and/or the memory controller is in the board not the cpu which makes the cpu a  wildcard for the last few generations of intel platforms set up this way.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Just had to play around with it slightly and got it to run a full 10 times stable 2502 mhz...Not sure how much is left in the tank it sucks I can only get between 2400 and 2666 by OC'ing the strap and for whatever reason intel didn't give us any option inbetween no matter what strap you pick...Not sure it was done intentionally to limit Sandy bridge e to make it even less appealing once Ivy Bridge E came out or if I'm thinking too much ahead and intelligently for intel to have done.  Regardless, pretty good result but what would be really nice is if I can get a good enough cooler on this thing to run this memory speed at 4.4-4.5+ ghz and then I will have a great overall result.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 9, 2016)

The E platform never striked me as something intentionally limited, it's rather how Intel (E-)CPU's work I think. Good luck


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Kanan said:


> The E platform never striked me as something intentionally limited, it's rather how Intel (E-)CPU's work I think. Good luck



Yes I know, hence why I doubt the validity of my own theory it just hit me as I was typing. I found a good OC'ing guide or two which I had read years ago when I got this then "new" platform and checked it out and highest I saw for mhz on this was 2570 I believe it were...and that was after he went through multiple cpu's and was using same board I'm using.  I admit I always want more but fairly psyched I got 2502 very stable and now I'm fiddling with 2512mhz but especially with no fan directly on the vrm and my voltages rising quickly I think heat maybe even moreso for the board then the cpu is my enemy at this point.  Memory still hasn't even hit the platform standard 1.65 volts...heck only needed 1.60 volts to get 2500, this ram sips voltage, I think the cpu and the board are the bits that are crying for mercy as I go.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2016)

Got the 3960x up to 4.3 with 1600 on the ram. Thing is dead stable with 1.325v great little chip, not quite as zippy as my 5960x, but customer didn't want me to kill it lol.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd say 2500 is a good point to stop, you should not overdo it. Even 2400 is more than enough. I'd aim for high CPU overclock with 2400 or 2500 on Ram now and rockstable.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope, I'm definitely satisfied that I've got quite a good chip overall, also glad you got a decent chip Cdawall...but if that's good this thing is great. This thing I got stable @ 4.5 ghz 1.325 volts and 2400 mhz ram.  Actually I think that's about where I was at when I started this thread and decided to push the memory and see how far it goes.  I still don't think it's at its' limit yet though, especially if I got better cooling on the cpu and by doing so freed up space I could get a fan directly over the board and cool it better, cpu cooler does a good job but if anything it just blocks a lot of the board and no way I can angle a fan and really get it to hardly touch board to cool it, that is main reason I've mulled over getting the best AIO kit I can get so I get 2 things, better cpu cooling plus a wide open board I can get spot fans directly on the bits that heat up most from what I'm doing.

Wow I actually had cas 11 timings on the ram @ 2400 and the cpu at 4.5 which gave me slightly more Gigaflops then getting memory to 2500 cas 12 timings with the cpu roughly at 4.2 ghz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Actually correction, kinda interesting results....with memory at 2500 Cas 12 Cpu 4.2 ghz with bus OC'd at 104 vs 100 and the cpu at 4.5 and memory at 2400 mhz cas 11 the gigaflops were almost exactly the same.  So the bus overclock and faster memory at least in how gigaflops are figured made up for about 300 mhz difference in clock speed.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2016)

This was stable for a while at 4.3/1.3v, but it appears to be degrading on the guy. I bumped the volts and set the ram in hopes it gives him a couple more years of usage.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Ah, yeah degradation=not good.  Admittedly my hardware must be idiotproof because I torture every setup I have and have it OC'd to the hilt and have pushed for suicide run validations (all on air at that), and besides when I literally make fireworks everything keeps working and never required me to up the voltage on a single component I had from day 1 till the day I retired it.  The more I think about that hearing about other peoples' setups dying or degrading or a PSU croaking etc I guess I should be happy at how lucky I've been overall.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 9, 2016)

This 3960X was maybe pushed high voltage/high mhz at the beginning that's why it's degrading, i even think he said it.

I don't think cpus or gpus really degrade unless you push them to the absolute  limit for months or years. That said I doubt I'll change voltage on my 3960X @ 1.31V and 4.5ghz anytime in the next years. Overclocking isn't about absolute limits it's about some efficient and big gains (at best) without abusing the hardware (too much), at least in my opinion.

Good job with that 3960X ES though, that ram clocks are impressive.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks, I tried all this with only dual channel 2 sticks of low density 2 gig ram with my old board and never got 2400 to be stable so just goes to show me that board was never working quite right.  I only hoped I could get 2400 to boot at first and once it handled that with ease I had a goal of hitting 2500 but honestly never thought I'd really get there or if I did it'd be totally unstable, nice bonus that I got it perfectly stable as well.  I tried for 4.4 ghz and CAS 11 timings at 2450 mhz but fairly hot day here and that one core hit 81 quickly and however I fart with settings it bumps 82 before 2nd run is even completed.  So I also need a new GPU this one dumps a lot of heat in the case and into my room, so that is also killing my temps considering it's so close to the cpu. However when I run burntest gpu isn't hot so it's more of a killer when I'm gaming at idle it is probably only a slight influence.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 9, 2016)

Best gpu then is a low heat and exhaust fan or high heat exhaust for you, probably a geforce 900 or 1000 series. My 780ti custom is producing so much heat when gaming with overclock @100% pwt  that I have to change the case fans to almost highest rpms  (1000-1200max) so that its not temperature caped and reducing boost. The 3960x isn't helping there either, that was when playing new BF1 beta a few days ago, it stressed both cpu and gpu pretty good, I had 70-85% usage on cpu with HTT disabled.
Normally I let fans run at 600-800 rpm and that's enough. I'm just so glad I got the new case that has high airflow, with my old (chieftec bravo medium tower) that would've been a no go. That 3x 140mm fans rock.
Basically this is also why I'm not tampering with ram at this moment, perhaps sometime later in the future if I'd have a bandwidth bottleneck, but I somewhat doubt that will happen. I'll see cpu go old ipc wise long before that I guess.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2016)

No, these high end intel platforms once you OC them they really generate a ton of heat, not just the cpu die itself boiling from within but actually from touching my board as it stress tests the transistors and all those lovely resistors etc all smoke with heat (not literally but probably could) as you crank up the voltages and not so much the memory (hardly warm to hottish at most) but all around them and the VRM area is good and toasty and I think much of my instability especially when I'm pushing the limits of tight timings or memory mhz is certainly from all that, and of course the cpu when my core 2 throttles itself.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 10, 2016)

That's why I don't like to overdo overclocking, but what I think is best for overclocking I already said. It's certainly a strange hobby you have haha but it's interesting for me to follow nonetheless.

You need lots of airflow, that's for sure.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 10, 2016)

Holy shit...and yes I agree btw, my holy shit is about another thread, I am truly having a battle of wits with someone utterly unarmed and nasty....check it out. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-rx-480-gaming-x-8-gb.224494/page-4

It's the review on the rx 480, starts on page 4 a guy replied weeks after the last reply and some idiot just crapped all over him for daring to have an opinion and I think he's utterly full of crap in his points anyway. I think I pretty much dismantle his idiocy and he can't handle it and just gets stupider as it goes...


----------



## Kanan (Sep 10, 2016)

There's no point in arguing with fanboys, you know it!  Don't waste your time.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 10, 2016)

I hope you read it, I know what you're saying, but I still enjoy a debate where I literally show the cross to the vampire and it hisses and runs away spitting at me or tries to make peace with me once I utterly roast them at their own game, keeps my brain sharp and it's fun!


----------



## Kanan (Sep 10, 2016)

haha, it's really hard for me to read... not really enjoying it. If you must do it, then do it - but don't forget, it's probably senseless and a waste of time.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 10, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Holy shit...and yes I agree btw, my holy shit is about another thread, I am truly having a battle of wits with someone utterly unarmed and nasty....check it out.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-rx-480-gaming-x-8-gb.224494/page-4
> 
> It's the review on the rx 480, starts on page 4 a guy replied weeks after the last reply and some idiot just crapped all over him for daring to have an opinion and I think he's utterly full of crap in his points anyway. I think I pretty much dismantle his idiocy and he can't handle it and just gets stupider as it goes...


I saw that.  I came so close on replying at that one.  Even me with high end parts, I like it if hardware don't suck down a huge ton of watts since I tend to run F@H or BOINC 24/7. 

But yeah, you may as well leave be.  Once people are set a certain way, it like arguing with a brick wall.  Though, I do enjoy messing with both brand video cards.  Nvidia still holds the crown on energy efficient.  Reason a lot of folders and even boincers run them.  The points and work out put to watts just smokes the crap out of an AMD card.  Heck, reason some BIONCers build Xeon 4P rigs.  They use way less watts in the long run with a full load.

If only gaming though, yeah, you probably care less about the watts being pulled.  But full load 24/7, that a whole other thing.

Only thing pissing me off is the price on used 1060 6G......I want like two of them because of the point output to watts.  I have no doubt I could push one of those big time for some fun.  But no way in hell am I paying near or over 300 bucks for a good one.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 10, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I saw that.  I came so close on replying at that one.  Even me with high end parts, I like it if hardware don't suck down a huge ton of watts since I tend to run F@H or BOINC 24/7.
> 
> But yeah, you may as well leave be.  Once people are set a certain way, it like arguing with a brick wall.  Though, I do enjoy messing with both brand video cards.  Nvidia still holds the crown on energy efficient.  Reason a lot of folders and even boincers run them.  The points and work out put to watts just smokes the crap out of an AMD card.  Heck, reason some BIONCers build Xeon 4P rigs.  They use way less watts in the long run with a full load.
> 
> ...



Yeah he was a schmuck and despite his claims to "objectiveness" he obviously from the first post ripping the guy commenting on 480's inefficiency showed he was practically bought and paid for by AMD.  Also I think you could do better than that if you look around for a 1060 on ebay and other sites etc...I'm actually myself looking to replace my fried 980 and I'm musing between a 980ti classified or gigabyte extreme version or a 1070.  Believe it or not if you look at the numbers even with older drivers the 980ti will either match or often outperform the 1070, that is why it wasn't included in many reviewers reviews early on in the 1000 series cards.  I've even seen where at top overclock the ti actually nips the heels of a 1080.  That is why I'm conflicted...I can get a ti for same or less money than the 1070 and I know if I get a good clocker it will outperform it probably handily.  The ONLY reason I'm conflicted is I know at top overclock under load the ti uses about 70-100 watts more, so is that enough to worry about over long run? That is what I'm asking myself....

Also keep in mind I don't fold or do 24/7 or even overnight or long extended loads on the card other than a few hours gaming soemtimes or less...but it all adds up.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 10, 2016)

High overclocks on 980ti degrade the gpu as I heard multiple times now, so the 1070 is better. Also its way more efficient and has more features. 
If you still want to buy a 980ti though get a evga/msi/asus or maybe zotac, gigabyte is wannabe premium and only will get on your nerves on the long run.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks, but I literally just pulled the trigger after you posted this but before I got a chance to check it after you posted it.  Anyway I did get an MSI I got the x2 armor which isn't highest end one but it was 300 bucks and guy hardly touched it...every other ti I see is 350 or more...many 400 or more due to how well they still do perfromance-wise, actually their value went down then back up again once the 1070-1080 etc were released because people realized how well the ti still did power consumption aside if all you cared about was performance.  Also MSI I've had good luck with and they make great gpus, long as you don't fry them of course.  Ironically this has no backplate but I learned my lesson plus now I am using slots farther away from cpu just in case.  Cheapest 1070 is 400 dollars on the nose, plus a few bucks shipping so this was a great deal, and the ones that price were lower end gigabyte boards, and apparently according to you that is bad idea lol.  One was cool though, the mini 1070, only like 7 inches and really compact.  Would be so easy to put in and out of my case and swap in/out and not have to fight wires etc like I do with these 12 inch'ish cards I usually deal with.  Anyway that's what I got so hopefully I will enjoy it and it'll satisfy my gaming needs.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't surprise me that high OC Ti nibs at 1080.  Saw it when I saw how all three do folding.  My Tis kick butt all day at 1519MHz with full load in folding.  I can run higher, but not much of a boost in points so rather run them lower.  I can actually bench them at 1570MHz.  That how crazy the two I have will clock.

More or less Pascal was a stop gap.  I am waiting for Volta big die.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Agreed, the power consumption and efficiency is great for 1000 series but when you look at the performance and the limits they have self-imposed so you can't clock them beyond 2k by much well....yeah it keeps the whole 900 series relevant, the 980 even can clock high enough to be 1060 or higher, and the ti as I said and you have is really between the 1070 and 1080 if you like me will overclock them like you do everything else.  I love efficiency, and I love less heat and power used...but when you have a new series of cards and you have to pay MORE to get more FPS than last gen? Yeah, that isn't good, you should pay if anything LESS than last gen and get more per dollar spent.  It's almost like Nvidia due to having jack shit for competition from AMD (thanks AMD!) is hanging their hat on, "hey look! We got new gpus that are really efficient and run cool so you do get much more efficiency, performance? Errr....well and Price? Well...hey look how efficient our new gpus are!"

So yeah, I was impressed at first, till I freakin realized a 2 year old gpu or so? can outperform most of the new Gpus, and I still with good searching skills can buy it for less than every one of their gpus minus a 1060...and even that is fairly close to the 300 bucks I just paid for a TI. 1080 is nice...but ti is far too close once you OC both, and yeah it's how many hundreds more? Literally it's over double the price, for WAY WAY less than double the perfromance, maybe like 40 percent at most if you really skew the numbers and make sure you got a baseline ti and a 1080 model that starts well overclocked at "stock" settings.  However if you do apples to apples and average the numbers from what I have seen the ti vs 1080 is probably a difference of maybe 20 percent at best...no thanks.  But you do have the titan that blows everything away...yeah for double the money of a 1080, don't need to do much math to figure out it's not only too expensive at any performance level, but it certainly isn't 400 % percent better than my ti I'm getting, shit, you could throw in a second titan and not add it's cost and it still wouldn't be 400 % better lol.  High end cards yes aren't for efficient use of your money per performance, but this generation in particular at every level is underwhelming at every peg compared to its' own last gen 900 series.  ONLY reason they got away with it is the AMD crop is so much worse that compared to that (and not their own last gen 900 series) they look like the shit, while only being vaguely better while AMD is literally...shit.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Lol yeah so I got my ti for same price you speculate you'd have to pay for a 1060...and I think it's very safe to say since we were comparing it to a 1080 no matter what clocks you got the 1060 at the ti would laugh at it, possibly even on stock clocks vs, 1060 being clocked to hell.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 11, 2016)

Well AMD is shit because the Fijis only have 4 GB of Ram, that basically somewhat disqualifies them, but you can still use them if you speculate on DX12/Vulcan, because there they start to really shine, Deus Ex for example, Doom of course. The power of 4096/3584 shaders is unleashed then. 

Was a smart move to buy the 980 Ti for that cheap, just don't let anything touch that card again, or better get a backplate for it.  Maybe second hand. That Armor I'm pretty sure is 99% same as MSi Gaming, it's just a different plastic shroud, but same fans + cooler + even PCB, so it's very good - just the backplate is gone and no fancy colors or lights, that's it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Fuck you. LOL 

Sorry I think you have a good sense of humor and can take that ( you obviously show it by your little jab at me ).

Ok that two word jocularity aside, I compared the two cards in every photo I could find as well as on MSI's site etc and yeah they look very similar, there are differences but yeah same chokes and military grade blah blah that MSI advertises.  Lights...who cares, backplate...yeah I admit now even though I think after one bad incident I will never have to worry about it again being wiser it does make me bit less assured that it has none.  But yeah I saw that price and sent guy an email with a question...then realized wtf am I waiting for that is by far the cheapest good card I've seen anywhere!  Every other one goes for 350 minimum, most are going for 400+.  As I said they are going for more now than couple months ago once people realized how good they were even next to the 1070 etc.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 11, 2016)

LOL it wasn't even meant to mock you, haha. But funny you take it that way.  I could mock you by saying my tower is inverted, you need a tower as mine, that way nothing could fall on the back of the card, because it is inverted  haha it would simply fall down on the CPU cooler 

<---- 

But joke aside that card is really good, people maybe think it's cheap because it really looks boring with that simple white shroud, but it's maybe the best of the cheap custom cards from a premium brand like MSI. Very good price, nothing to say at all about it.
Yeah I think the fan's are a small bit different, the edges. That's a small difference, + it doesn't shut off the fans in low usage. I guess that's not REALLY important. Also I had backplate-less cards very often, I even switched from a cheaper GTX 260 that was fully armored to a more expensive but WAY cheaper looking HD 5850 without backplate and never had the smallest issues, but then again I don't tamper with PC's that are on.  haha you can see MY fails in the fail thread if you want, I think they are fun to read.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah we all fail, let's face it. I may have failed spectacularly and should have been more careful, but many other times I've been blatantly breaking the "don't do" list of pc building and had no problems.  I can't even remember now why I was so annoyed I think I was just tired and had spent so long putting it back together over a few days I was rushing and very fatigued and had enough.  I probably will sell it on ebay and see what I can get for it, always see non-working cards sell because people need parts/pcbs etc to do stuff with or just experiment with, better than it just sitting here I guess. Yeah I don't mind the black/white theme it's basic but still decent looking, the red/black of the better model obviously matches my ROG board but I hardly even look in my case it's at my feet and case is in the way etc, so appearance other than unboxing ooohs and aaahs really are worthless to me.  I just hope it clocks well, and more importantly maybe even that the cooler is decent and cools card fairly well. I can tell from looking at it and card dimensions the cooler is slightly less tall and the heatpipes are arranged bit differently so it is NOT the same cooler but just hope it's fairly decent.  Worst case I take it off replace the tim and that may be a huge difference from what I've read, usually the card makers use subpar tim just to save money.  If that were still not satisfactory not like it would be that hard to get an aftermarket cooler, I have a couple here that may even fit...lol like the one on my 980.  Then I will have a red/black card! .


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 11, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Fuck you. LOL
> 
> Sorry I think you have a good sense of humor and can take that ( you obviously show it by your little jab at me ).
> 
> Ok that two word jocularity aside, I compared the two cards in every photo I could find as well as on MSI's site etc and yeah they look very similar, there are differences but yeah same chokes and military grade blah blah that MSI advertises.  Lights...who cares, backplate...yeah I admit now even though I think after one bad incident I will never have to worry about it again being wiser it does make me bit less assured that it has none.  But yeah I saw that price and sent guy an email with a question...then realized wtf am I waiting for that is by far the cheapest good card I've seen anywhere!  Every other one goes for 350 minimum, most are going for 400+.  As I said they are going for more now than couple months ago once people realized how good they were even next to the 1070 etc.


Yep, best time to have nabbed used 980Tis was in the mad rush to off load.  Seems to happen every generation drop.  It how I got OG Titans for cheap, and how I got all my Maxwells.  Though, the OG Titans held their value pretty darn well.  I sold those back in January of this year.  Still got a good few hundred for them.  So in a way I got my two Tis with backplate and blocks for what others where paying for used Tis when Pascal drop.

Though, I still like messing with AMD cards.  Still love the fact you can abuse the crap out of it, and they just keep trucking.

Use to 24/7 fold on one for TC in AMD cat.  It would be at 75C+ with a OC, and keep on going.  Traded off for my current mobo in the folder.  Though, would not mind nabbing the new high end AMD card to put it through some paces when it come out.  Since the 480s are pretty decent folders and boincers in their own right.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Yep, best time to have nabbed used 980Tis was in the mad rush to off load.  Seems to happen every generation drop.  It how I got OG Titans for cheap, and how I got all my Maxwells.  Though, the OG Titans held their value pretty darn well.  I sold those back in January of this year.  Still got a good few hundred for them.  So in a way I got my two Tis with backplate and blocks for what others where paying for used Tis when Pascal drop.
> 
> Though, I still like messing with AMD cards.  Still love the fact you can abuse the crap out of it, and they just keep trucking.
> 
> Use to 24/7 fold on one for TC in AMD cat.  It would be at 75C+ with a OC, and keep on going.  Traded off for my current mobo in the folder.  Though, would not mind nabbing the new high end AMD card to put it through some paces when it come out.  Since the 480s are pretty decent folders and boincers in their own right.



Yeah, I looked back at the prices for the ti's in June/July or maybe even earlier and was 250 to 300 range, nothing working below that but nothing really above that either.  So that is why I saw that one card for 300 and every other one 350-430 and I hesitated...but not long lol.  It's crazy, I even see some listed at 500+ particularly the classifieds and moreso the kingpin versions.  Sorry, might be a cool card but you spend that much you may as well get 2 of something else cheaper or one 1080.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh, and whole reason I just came back is in my "genius" HA! as I typed on here that I had other coolers it finally dawned on me the very card that died is an MSI and has I believe same exact cooler the msi Gaming ti has.  Never even occurred to me as I bought the other card, can't believe I didn't even think of it, duh.  Anyway since my last reply on here I just unscrewed the cooler and the couple backplates on the old card that covered memory etc and unless this new cooler is quite good I'm sure I'll take off the cooler on the new card once I verify it works and put this one on with some good gelid tim and really cool it down hopefully. Only one review I saw ironically here at TPU by our own WIZZ showed the msi ti card ran fairly warm with this cooler, even though the regular 980 like I've got with same cooler ran ridiculously cool.  So I somewhat wonder if WIZZ had a faulty gpu or the cooler wasn't on right etc because ti is a bit more strain on the cooler but not as much as his two reviews differed by, which I'm going to check right now to see how much the temps varied.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 11, 2016)

If that works out, the 980 Ti Armor with red Gaming 6G cooler that would be really nice. Something like a MSI Gaming 6G selfmod for less money - not bad. As the PCB is the same, it's almost no difference then. Do some pictures at the start and when finished if you like.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2016)

I was about to say earlier if it weren't late I'd have taken pictures and uploaded them of my work already and the almost bare pcb and the cooler and plates...I'll post those soon.  And yeah if I end up putting new cooler on after I test it and determine cooler it has isn't as good as I'd like I'll post those as well. I probably will simply because I got the cooler off and it's sitting here ready to go almost no reason not to unless MSI actually put a better cooler on the cheaper model but I'd be surprised at that.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182275474050

  There's my card!  It's already shown as shipped or at least he got the tracking number etc so hopefully means he will send it tomorrow at latest if he didn't get it out this weekend, but I should have it in my hands this week sometime!  Also I will have these items in my hands about the same time 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181101

Just picture that first fan adding another 30-40 cfm to my top fan on my antec 1200...and those 3 fans after it which are MAJOR high cfm with rather low noise relatively will all fit very nicely on the third item's radiator  If I have any cooling issues now...it's because I'm trying for 5 ghz and my one core reading slightly high lol.  Otherwise that combination of things added to the 6 fans I already got in my case should keep this thing downright chilly and now I will be able to care about how my case inside looks cause the massive air cooler will be out of it lol.  I'm pretty sure case isn't big enough plus I don't want to jam that huge radiator in it so I'll just ghetto mount it on top/back/wherever I can make it work and actually should work even better because all the heat from radiator will not have to be pushed out of the case by fans etc it will already be outside.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

Have fun


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2016)

Figured wth, yolo.  If I'm going to use stupid acronyms lol use a couple.  Yeah, should be a blast, that is pretty much the best AIO cooler out there and in a couple places I saw it with my current cooler compared it was up to 10 degrees cooler on overclocked cpus.  That is with the stock fans which are pretty high cfm but they are 114 cfm or so I think? I'm going to put fans I can get 170 cfm out of  Yeah, I think that might make a difference.  Plus that 200 mm fan I got will replace the big boy or whatever it's called fan in top of my antec 1200, it's a good fan up to 130 cfm I believe but this fan I'm getting is almost 170 cfm...that's a decent difference and every bit of cool air I can pump through this makes a difference or hot air I can pump out...Also with the big old air cooler out I have room now to put a couple fans in and around the motherboard and graphics card at least one of which will be the 3rd silverstone fan which is a serious fan so airflow in my case should go from very good as it is to insane windtunnel when I'm through.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, you really need to make some pics then, want to see it!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

Whole system pls !

You seem to like reptiles haha


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2016)

Yep, I took picture intentionally in a way to get the book title in it. I own 3 turtles, I may post pictures of those as well at some point, very interesting animals.  Anyway I posted the 1 picture because I'm having issues getting pics to upload for some reason, taking forever and whatnot, my whole system is nothing pretty side is off cables hanging out etc because I've been in it so often and know I will be again lol. I'll take a picture still, but I got several more pics of the card I want to show you took that one to show the bare pcb that was whole reason the thing got fried in the first place.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice do pics of everything especially turtles, I'm very interested!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2016)

I will, there's the naked and now dead pcb in middle pics and two end pics are the gaming msi cooler, it's actually very thin so hopefully it and/or the cooler my card comes with is up to the job to my satisfaction...of course I'll have all that new airflow in that case even a mediocre cooler probably will do well with so much airflow over it.  Here also is the picture of my case with side panel off, which for now I literally just lean against the side lol knowing it will be off soon anyway.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 13, 2016)

Ah big ol' tower hehe. well lemme see the finished pictures then.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 13, 2016)

Definitely, but that's my setup as you can see pretty common particularly when I bought it, the Antec 1200 was pretty much it along with a few others at the time for ultimate cooling/quality etc.  Very big, but very helpful for huge motherboards like rampage plus huge GPU's and 7 fans to keep it all cool.  However felt it was a good time to replace a few fans which will help greatly and I didn't want to hold my order up (both the newegg and ebay orders both show they should arrive tomorrow!) but I will soon probably replace the 120mm fans in my tower and get them from newegg.  I'm not sure however which fans to go with I have a few I'm eyeballing but I don't want complete screamers but something very high cfm and with luck something I can control with a controller so might get Delta screamer fans and just tone them down to point I want and still get tons of air, with ability to crank them if I really want to overclock to the hilt. As it is, I have 3 really high cfm fans in that newegg order 2 of which will replace the decent but much slower fans provided by corsair for their cooler, and that leaves me one that I either will slap on side of my case (where no fan is currently) or wherever else a 140mm fan will fit in my case, it won't fit where the 120mm fans are sadly because they have no extra room around them as it is, but many ways I can find a place for it I'm sure.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah I thought so, I can clearly see by the layout it's a old tower. I had big towers too though my last was "medium" tower suited for server. Now I'm somewhat steped down to a "Full Tower", which is a new category. It only has 2 3.5" and 3 2.5" but 1 extra slot (8) and 5.25" is down from 4 to 2. But the room for the actual important hardware, mb, gpu etc. is very very high, I could install 2 or 3 AIO water coolings here - I really like this tower.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 14, 2016)

I was smart and took breaks and did NOT rush installing everything...this morning all my newegg stuff came in, two fans, corsair h110i, and 200 mm high cfm fan for case, then early this PM my video card came, perfect!  So I finally got everything plugged in and unfortunately the bracket behind cpu had to be changed it wouldn't work with AIO like it did for the noctua cooler...kinda sucked, had to take out motherboard, means unplug every last thing in it and fight with cables as well as take off the old cooler and install new one.  So yeah took a while, but everything worked perfectly!  At first wouldn't go beyond bios...sigh, but few seconds of thinking I remembered one thing I never replugged was my hard drive, yeah kinda need it to get to windows.  Anyway that was only hitch and windows had tons of updates from last shutoff so after those were applied here I am...I ran intel burntest at same settings that would cause me to hit 80+ and usually 82 Celsius within a minute or less...I did the same with this cooler and I'm not sure if fans are full speed or are limited etc have to go into the Corsair software but looks like I made a wise choice...check out the max temp on core 2....



I have to go back into bios and shut the speedstep off which is why it shows 3.5 when I took shot but when I stressed it of course it ran at 4.5 ghz and 73 was hot as it got!  That was only for a moment too mostly 70-72...that's amazing compared to the old cooler.  At same settings in that time it hit 80 quickly and usually edged up to 81 in seconds.  Now I have to reboot see how the gpu does but so far so good and it got me to windows.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd probably get a watercooler too, but at this moment I don't have spare money for it. Maybe some other time, or I stick with the NH-D14 until I have another CPU that's again easily cooled with it. Temps atm are in check, when playing GTA Online it's about 60-65°C on hottest core, so I'd say watercooling is not needed. Would be needed nonetheless if I'd overclock higher, but I don't want to abuse the CPU that much, so the only thing I'd care would be a few minutes with 5 GHz or more for benching and then clocking down again to 4.5 GHz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

Speaking of 4.5 ghz....that is exactly what I just did!  I was down to about 4.2-4.3 ghz when I was doing 2450-2500 mhz memory due to heat issues...actually this cooler is even better than I  realized, I have my memory at 2450 mhz and cpu at 4.5 ghz with the FSB overclocked (whatever it technically is called now) so it's clocked 300 mhz or so higher with same or higher voltage and it ran almost 8 celcius cooler lol, wow.  Also I had to take out 2 fans in my case so I have less airflow to help cooler like before as well.  Very impressive results, now I can combine the memory OC with hopefully even higher OC than 4.5 and really see what this ES is made of. 



142 Gflops, pretty good result. Love finally seeing nowhere near 80 for high temp nevermind 81 or 82! I didn't even bother using the decent fans it comes with, seen reviews complaining they were relatively loud and other complaints so just mounted the 140 mm silverstone fans I got at same time which are 38mm versus the thinner 25mm or whatever the Corsair fans are...but ATM I just have case on its' side with radiator out and setting on case, so if anything it's not exhausting as well as it could since the case is stopping the air from flowing properly, so should be even a bit better when I find how to mount it and do so lol. I'll take a picture, you'll also see the 980ti which so far runs good as well

View attachment 78795


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks you should really learn to edit though, lol!  Also join the Intel Extreme Club!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

I did edit! lol. I'm just a schmuck and probably have ADD and chronic stubbornness disorder so I edited a few of my posts to add stuff but as I think of things I just start another post because I feel like it AND it's easier.

The fact I just edited this post to add this line in (btw I edited every one of last posts  ) proves...well what I just said above

edit #2...I just realized one of my fans on my cooler was set to low, it has a switch on these fans (very nice high quality fans btw very impressive) so yeah, I can do even better for sure.  Only reason I caught it is I remembered seeing switch and I was wondering why one fan was bit louder plus pushed far more air...figured out why.

Intel extreme club? never heard of it truthfully....


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I did edit! lol. I'm just a schmuck and probably have ADD and chronic stubbornness disorder so I edited a few of my posts to add stuff but as I think of things I just start another post because I feel like it AND it's easier.


haha okay man I ignored it up to this point, so I can ignore it even longer


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

You said before you weren't picking on me, now I know you are with that crack.  After I just deleted like 3 posts and combined them too! Check out that post again I edited it like 3 times.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

hahaha yes I'm a bad boy - sometimes!  Glad you did it though lol


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

Plus when I edit older posts I find people miss it so I like to do a new post so it shows up and people see it!  Anyway I'm playing with the gtx980ti atm.  I took hours to do the watercooling conversion plus breaks and lunch etc so I just am getting around to seeing what the TI can do...so far I think I got a great deal.  I'll post some screenies of it but I am using furmark which suitably tortures it and really tells me if my OC is stable...sadly this model doesn't even allow you to up the power limit but good news is so far I have hit 1480-1487 boost in furmark and that is limited by power so I think in game it will be 1500 plus easy. So far memory isn't tapped out and I got that well overclocked as well.  Temperatures are quite good so far, I cranked fan to 80 % but hardly can hear it with all the other high powered fans I got and I so far am seeing mid 60's temps which are more than I can hope for such a big GPU being over stressed with a program that won't be near what I do in the most demanding game...so good stuff so far stay tuned!


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

You know people will miss it, or you just think they do?  That said, I rarely miss things.

I don't like Furmark, I would've tested it with Firestrike and Time Spy instead (DX11 + DX12). But good to hear anyway. A friend uses his 980 Ti with 90% power target @ 1380 to 1420 ish clocks so the efficiency is very great!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

You seem to very much dislike all the tests that really tax your system I notice.  I only use them because it is quickest way I can detect a failure and not spend forever dicking with settings and having apps fail on me and not realizing my settings aren't up to snuff.

Ok, you said you were impressed with memory overclock etc, but check out this 4 gig memory burntest stable 10 times run  I was trying for higher memory with higher clocks etc but figured 2400 mhz is still great for platform and considering I hardly know what I'm doing at this speed I am pleasantly floored I got 4.8 ghz even vaguely stable...I literally just picked a number higher than 1.42 volts because I think that bluescreened my first try and I just boosted it higher than I thought I needed it lol.  STILL this cooler didn't hit 80 degrees, that's crazy, considering my room is 78 so not cool in here by any stretch.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

check ^ out!


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Hahaha no I like proper stress tests not ones who amd and nvidia are united in disliking. Yes I'm talking about furmark. The stress is unrealistically high so there's no point in doing it. Max clocks are better found with other tests I already mentioned. And it certainly doesn't take forever. 

It's so that you like unrealistic stress tests that are over the top not the other way around with me. 

Anyway good job your systems seems better now. Where's the pic of the system though?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

[/ATTACH] 


 

 Hey hey easy.  I wasn't throwing a grenade about the stress testing just an observation.  We differ in opinion, yet we agree mostly btw; I agree these are NO way real life tests, however that being said is why I like them, I pass these I know all the regular stuff I do is a cakewalk.  And yes, these tests are so strenuous they fail literally in seconds often so I don't waste minutes or even hours with tests that take longer to find fault in my settings.  THAT is why I like them, and many others do, and many don't like you so I'd not say either of us are "unrealistic", my opinion. We simply have a different take on them.  Anyway that's just a distraction here lol, this is about my system and other x79 or other systems people want to post about...and I have not only picture of system but this glorious shot


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Naaahh I mean picture of the system in real, I don't care much about cpuz etc. pics atm. Want to see how it looks now with water cooling and new gpu installed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

See...me I'm like whoopie do what it looks like, I'm all about "how does it perform/cool/work?".  From the side of case you can hardly tell difference with GPU other than you see bit of black/white if you look close enough vs. red/black, and the watercooling as I said not even technically installed, only just sitting there to run system still haven't worked out best way to attach it, but even in this huge case it's not an easy feat to put that huge Rad in case and not hit something however you place it...so far back of case above GPU is only place that looks like I can and probably will do it, I'd do it outside case but tubing is short so really doesn't reach far enough to do that. I edited above post see for pics at any rate. Also, how can you not love 4.8 ghz stable 6 cores/12 threads? Come on...lol.

Also that new fan on top which is white vs old black Antec fan despite higher cfm rating I am not inclined to believe it yet not feeling like it moves a ton of air, but I'll investigate that make sure it's rotating full speed etc.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Well I forgot that it's not installed in the case yet , nvm I can wait.

I like 4.8ghz but only with low voltages I don't like high voltages that shrink lifetime of hardware parts  (yes generally) and also skyrocket power consumption for a few mhz more. That's why I use 4.5 with lower voltages than advertised. Generally I'd even use it stock (3.9 ghz) with even lower voltages but cpu is a bit old now and oc is needed I guess.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Well I forgot that it's not installed in the case yet , nvm I can wait.
> 
> I like 4.8ghz but only with low voltages I don't like high voltages that shrink lifetime of hardware parts  (yes generally) and also skyrocket power consumption for a few mhz more. That's why I use 4.5 with lower voltages than advertised.



Lol you must be a female in disguise, fickle and go from I want now to nvm I can wait.  Kidding, anyway it's mostly cool just because I CAN do it and with doing it with OK timings and the memory at 2400 mhz, so yeah just great how much higher I have it clocked...and it's running considerably cooler lol.  So yeah I won't run it every day with 4.8 ghz but still a first and great result...And that is first time I ever got this thing to post at 5.0 ghz.  So like when you did it with yours it's just an accomplishment and nice I can finally let this thing stretch its' legs a bit.  Anyway so far so good, yeah 6 cores on x79 you aren't getting anything resembling low voltages once you go over 4.5 ghz, just too power hungry a platform to pull that off.  So yeah for the moment this is all just for testing and seeing what it can do, not for permanent settings.  I will continue to see what it can do and once I get best combination of things I will benchmark it.

Also see above post you can see the ghetto picture of the open case, minus the RAD being installed everything else is as it should be, fairly happy with it so far I think it'll be a clean install with decent cable management...till I updated the board it was a horrendous mess, I did much better after that and now with watercooling I can do even more to get it so yeah, maybe you might WANT to look at it after it's done lol.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

It's not that I don't like it its more like it's boring, I would've liked to see 5 ghz or even more but my cooler is too weak for that, now, if you can pull that off that would be really nice, at least you have the right equipment for it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah you definitely get "bored" and "excited" at different elements of a CPU than I do, but like everything even within the same hobby/interest peoples' preferences and personalities are so different this just reminds me of that and admittedly is kind of fascinating to me in and of itself.  At any rate, I already am looking up settings etc at 5.0 ghz lol. I've seen them before but mostly when I first got the platform this is first time I have a prayer of doing it at all, and maybe even getting it stable'ish.  Every time I got to 5.0ghz it crashed after a while so definitely wasn't anywhere near stable yet just enough to get screenshot and few minutes of windows functioning.  Anyway more to come, only regret I have now is I didn't switch to water several platforms ago.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah too bad your cpu isn't like mine, I bet I could do a easy 5ghz+ with your cooler on my cpu. I really won the Lottery this time.  so whatever.. good luck then!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah, not complaining on my lottery numbers, just not sure how far this thing wants to go...also I may get better stability with high OC using 1800 or even 1600 for my memory and taking stress off the memory controller...so far 2400 mhz is what I used for 4.8 and 5.0...


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes first use standard ram settings try achieve highest oc possible then again oc the ram as far as possible. That's the way to go...

Then make pic for me to enjoy


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah I tried 5.1 ghz and motherboard boots and starts well and quickly and cpu is fine but freezes on Windows startup...That was kind of like a basketball player having a "heat check" when he tosses up a shot that is high in difficulty but he's in a rhythm so it's worth a shot lol.  I definitely have to work on settings this is uncharted area so I really am not sure what it wants at that level to be relatively happy and at least benchmark stable...more to come.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Update, I fiddled around with the connection of pump to CPU and didn't have it tight or centered as well as I think could be, so getting a couple more degrees of cooling now!  Also 5.1 ghz booted into windows, just not long enough where I have like several programs all boot with windows so wasn't long enough for suicide shot.  Definitely got more in the tank here if I figure out how to use it, also much of my issue now is getting a couple fans back in case and over vram area, at 5.0 ghz + I think that is where a lot of my instability is CPU is relatively cool but the board is not.  Anyway this upgrade is very cool and definitely would recommend anyone get a high end water AIO for they work quite well I'm very impressed.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 16, 2016)

Do you get your water cooling knowledge from Morbius?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 16, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Update, I fiddled around with the connection of pump to CPU and didn't have it tight or centered as well as I think could be, so getting a couple more degrees of cooling now!  Also 5.1 ghz booted into windows, just not long enough where I have like several programs all boot with windows so wasn't long enough for suicide shot.  Definitely got more in the tank here if I figure out how to use it, also much of my issue now is getting a couple fans back in case and over vram area, at 5.0 ghz + I think that is where a lot of my instability is CPU is relatively cool but the board is not.  Anyway this upgrade is very cool and definitely would recommend anyone get a high end water AIO for they work quite well I'm very impressed.


I'd be happy with 5 GHz, but 5.1 GHz would be great.  The problem could be that 2nd core again, temps too high.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Do you get your water cooling knowledge from Morbius?


I have that DVD ready to be watched but...
Umm...no.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I'd be happy with 5 GHz, but 5.1 GHz would be great.  The problem could be that 2nd core again, temps too high.



Nope, problem is simply getting cpu to boot happily into windows.  I am ticked I had a quick 1 gig run of burntest at 5.0ghz and I got it to pass I forgot to save it though because it's not in the folder.  5.1 is obviously just for the screenie and to say I did it. 5.0 ghz well, may be a chance with tinkering I could get that stable.

When I get into windows with 5.0 ghz even that one core shows minimum temp it is capable of showing like 63 degrees or so, spikes a few degrees when cpu is doing something but at least to boot into windows temps are not a problem whatsoever.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 16, 2016)

Just saw the pic of your experiment, looks good. Well yeah do that 5ghz I'll be glad to see it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Hardly my experiment...anyway now I'm passing burntest but gflops are wildly inconsistent, I first noticed it happen when I did a quick 1 meg test @ 5 gigahertz just thought it was due to speed and instability etc even though it actually passed.  However now no matter what I set the memory at 1866 and cpu at like down to 4.5 ghz it's still giving me numbers say from 90 -115 or some bullshit like that. Sigh. I looked back at every test I've saved and every one they vary by 1 or 2 at most say 90-91.5 all tight clusters of numbers just slight variations.  Might have done it earlier before that quick run @ 5 ghertz but not sure that's when it first was obvious to me.  I had to do a quick system restore due to failed boots to get windows working as it was (was taking a while to boot etc) but it was still working.  So no idea what this is all about.  Only quick thing I'm considering doing is plopping that retail 3930k I got here that came with new board and seeing if the cpu is to blame.  It does have one contact that is bad and it's been in constant use/abuse since mid 2012...OR windows and/or burntest app is busted.  Always something, like that other guy that posted here who pushed his hardware was saying he was always breaking things, this whole setup seems like that for me, before this I think never had a component fail minus a fan or small stuff.  Anyway I'll see what


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Just redownloaded burntest and used old one I already had, was same version anyway, and was more inline to what I expected.  However I also put the RAD in the case and I have a fan over the VRM area but not sure how much it really helps.  But anyway did that as well as reseat cpu just on the off chance by putting on the new cooler something wasn't on quite right etc.  Anyway still will have to crank memory back up and try it how I want to use it, I just tested it with memory at 1866 just to see if that made a difference, when I made last post I did the same before I reseated cpu and put RAD in case etc and it made no difference so yeah, no idea what that was all about.  Play around with it more tomorrow.

Just ran a quick test after in bios cranking up all the fans etc and fooling with options I hadn't looked at in a while, odd thing is the VRM that always was so warm including last night even after I had downclocked ram is literally almost cold to the touch even after a quick run of burntest...LOL. Weird, granted I put one of my new fans over that area but I did that last night and the heatsink I touched felt hot last night, now it is cool go figure.  This is one of those moments we spoke of earlier in the thread you realize how complex this thing you're monkeying with is and how much happens you simply don't really "get".


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok, good news on the GPU front, I didn't post earlier but before I went out and put my storm windows on my house I attempted to flash bios on my GPU...didn't work out so well.  It did post to windows but then it just blue screened with a NV code so it was obvious the card failing and I even used same bios as I had I just modded it to try and change upper limits of power etc...However all ended well and even better I went to techpowerup here and looked up bios for the msi gaming 980 ti...used that worked like a charm!  So I think it has a higher power limit now and it has a higher clock to start with plus it actually works lol.  So I'm playing around with it now to see what it will do but 1500 mhz seems no go least in furmark so I'm going to see how it clocks in game when I overclock it and such.  Cooler btw seems quite good, not sure why others' I saw on sites complained and said it stunk etc, even using furmark for few minutes and using 70% fans and heavily overclocked the thing doesn't even get to 70 degrees.  So in game and normal usage I will keep it well into the 60's which is truthfully way better than I expected...I still should put other cooler on and try it out just this one seems so good seems no need to even bother.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

The backplate is way more important. Glad though you bios modded it to 980 ti Gaming 6G.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Yep, thought I had bricked it at first, was odd...I simply modded the bios it had by changing values of power limits and admittedly couple things I wasn't real sure about.  I think I tried changing power limit but in doing so changed some values of the cards' behavior in how it clocked itself depending on temps/3d vs 2d etc and I changed a value that allowed it to boot into windows but value must have been wrong enough so it caused BSOD the minute the driver tried to tell it to switch to whatever set of clocks it was trying to get.  Anyway was able to fix that and got a properly flashed bios.  Backplate yes is making me nervous...however I have the cpu cooling in back of case and should be good.  Cooler on the card I found out isn't so great after all.  It is ok.  But with overclocking and gaming like Skyrim just now given time even with fans set to 70% it edges into the 70's so cooler is adequate even for some overclocking but not overly impressive.  I have the other cooler right here, however I have an even better idea.  I have the gtx480 I have and it has a 3 fan monster cooler on it an arctic cooling accelero extreme I believe its' called.  Biggest air cooler I think I've ever seen on a card if the mounting hardware is usable I'll strap that on this card and should keep it super cool.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

Well I wouldn't touch it because the gaming 6g cooler should be more than enough, the 480 needs it more.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Not anymore.  had to remove one plate on the ti that was in the way of how the cooler fit but it's done!  Cooler is shifted bit further away from where the DVI connections of card is so card is even longer than it would be with cooler so it barely fit in case, but I just had to work around the wires.  Heck if I want to I can be silly and put msi gamer cooler on 480 and I'm sure it'll work.  480 is one of several cards I have for backups so no loss having such a great cooler on it, more of a waste really.  Anyway needed to hacksaw the stems the screws go into on the cooler too because were slightly long for new card but otherwise just slapped it on and works great.  I only wish the backplate on the 480 would fit on new card but it's much narrower of a GPU so no prayer without serious ghetto mods and it wouldn't even cover all of card.  Anyway I will get some pics of case soon so you can see the monstrosity as it is lol.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

If you have the Arctic cooler why you don't have the included or at least optional backplate as well? 

I don't see much use in it I like the gaming6G cooler more way higher quality bigger fans better style. I don't think the 980ti needs the over the top cooler of the Arctic but whatever your choice.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> If you have the Arctic cooler why you don't have the included or at least optional backplate as well?
> 
> I don't see much use in it I like the gaming6G cooler more way higher quality bigger fans better style. I don't think the 980ti needs the over the top cooler of the Arctic but whatever your choice.



because the 480 CAME stock with the cooler, so the backplate I have on the 480 was only one I essentially got the cooler free it was on the card when I bought it, hence why I'm using it and yeah slightly smaller fans but also 1 more of them, it's a long cooler but fairly narrow so top to bottom it doesn't take up much room thankfully.  I also still have the matching 480 around somewhere that has same cooler on it I bought them as a pair so no loss.  I actually think this cooler looks better than the MSI one and it certainly will perform better. Anyway here is the latest picture of inside of case as it is atm....


 

 

Those are the three coolers side by side, top one is the cooler the card came with, second obviously is the gaming cooler from 980 and last is the accellero cooler.  What you can't see here real well but slightly is how much thicker the radiator is on the accellero cooler, also it has 10 heatpipes versus 6 for gaming vs 4 for the armor x card.  Hey I can always put coolers back on and swap etc, I didn't want to kill a card but I have to admit the learning I have gotten due to it and experience with swapping coolers and cards etc has been pretty fun.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

Didn't you read my post? I know that the Arctic is fat I just don't think it's "better" for various reasons some of them I already told you. 

Also next time do proper pic of gpu with cooler I don't care about backside I know them anyway.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Didn't you read my post? I know that the Arctic is fat I just don't think it's "better" for various reasons some of them I already told you.
> 
> Also next time do proper pic of gpu with cooler I don't care about backside I know them anyway.



Hey easy dude, I read your post and I simply was referencing how the picture doesn't show the bulk of the cooler wasn't inferring what you did or didn't know whatsoever.  Also backside of first cooler I know you don't know you've never seen it, 2nd again as I said earlier on another discussion we disagree and it's no big deal last thing I thought was that last post was somehow "personal" or inferred I didn't read your post or "dissed" you somehow lol.  Anyway it was a last second decision to give the mammoth a try on the ti just because I could and it was part of the fun/learning process.  No way is any of it a slight to you that's for sure. Anyway for space it certainly isn't better lengthwise it was already longer and how it fits on this particular card pushed it even further out into the case and it literally just fits and only when I put it in sideways to get past the hard drive cages lol.  Also I did picture of back because that's the business end and where the cooling happens, the fans and the cooler shroud look nice granted but if anything I thought the fans were more a known quantity than the heatpipes etc.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah I just want to see proper images of the graphics card with new cooler on it.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah, best to be careful with BIOS modding.  Though, there is an awesome chap over in OCN who does request on Maxwell cards with BIOS editing.  Or, find another person who has same card with an edited BIOS and just copy their values into your own card's BIOS.  But it always best to backup your own card's BIOS before doing such.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Yeah I just want to see proper images of the graphics card with new cooler on it.



If you look really close you can see it in the case that I took a screenshot of.  You probably can even see on side of shroud that it says GALAXY gtx480 on it lol.  If I take it out of the case again I'll take a pic, the ones I took were done quickly and mostly for me to take note of differences in coolers and educate myself on what to look for in build as far as getting a decent cooler. Next time I have it out for whatever reason I'll take a picture of it as it is. 




Ithanul said:


> Yeah, best to be careful with BIOS modding.  Though, there is an awesome chap over in OCN who does request on Maxwell cards with BIOS editing.  Or, find another person who has same card with an edited BIOS and just copy their values into your own card's BIOS.  But it always best to backup your own card's BIOS before doing such.



Thanks!  I did find various places where Nvidia card flashing help was offered, actually I used a relatively beginners' guide to flash my bios and worked swimmingly.  First time the bios flash itself worked fine I just set some values in the bios that were not right...hence why after I picked the Msi Gaming card bios and figured this card should be close enough that it would work fine, and it does!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm probably going to take out the card and apply good TIM on it, it has the same TIM that was left after it was taken off the 480 and it may not have been very good it was whatever Galaxy used and considering it was a massive cooler they could cheap out on the TIM and not even get much notice. so far I have it boosting to about 1468 in games, memory is mid 1900's but may be able to do better on both as expected it's not best chip MSI had or it would have gone to their higher card series but still even at that it clocks roughly identically to my old msi 980 so obviously getting a big performance jump over that.  Now I just have to play a game that taxes it lol.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 19, 2016)

From which brand is the memory?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2016)

Hynix, I was going to type that from what I remember GPU-Z saying but just double checked to be sure.  Not sure how good Hynix is but if I recall that's a decent clocking memory.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 19, 2016)

Hynix is a low clocker with very good timings, I have the same - would just overclock from 1750 to 1925-1950 that's it. Samsung is the vram (or one of) for high clocks, because the timings aren't so edged out.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah I read up on it I was pretty sure Hynix was good but Samsung was highest clocking, and Elpida well, no one wants that lol.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 19, 2016)

Still boils down to silicon lottery.

My two 980Tis have Hynix and they clock pretty high.  I just don't clock them high since folding don't get a huge benefit from it.  Can't remember how high they go on the memory.  I hardly bench as is so think last time I did was like when I first got them.

Though some peeps have luck with Elpida clocking high.  Sometimes you get lucky and sometimes not.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Ah, do you have the ti's in your x79 system? I don't see one listed but I swore you said you had one lol.  Anyway what clocks do you get from your ti's for core? Mine is a bit finicky but so far memory goes up to at least 1978 mhz and seems stable, may even do 2000 haven't really fiddled with it enough to know top clocks...also it seems to be very finicky in that if you clock it beyond a certain point and run say furmark it runs for a few seconds and clocks down to "safe clocks" which are 595 mhz...Then you have to disable it and re-enable it to reset to 3d clocks or you have to restart windows.  Kind of weird how it does that, yet other times it freezes and will fail altogether.  So yeah definitely mine whines loudly if it gets pushed beyond what it feels like doing.  So far max boost is anywhere from 1460-1490 depending on application, and again if you push it too far it does one of those two forementioned things.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 20, 2016)

GM200 is known to have a hard wall on clocks, but depends somewhat on lottery and voltages. First wall is at about 1480, hardest wall is 1520-1550, after that "higher" cooling is needed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep, this card has a wall at 1480 or less, at least with what I've done and tried it's like a brick wall.  I was hoping 1500 forget 1520 lol but doesn't appear it will do that so now I just have to dial in best combination of core and memory and see what I can do that is stable.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

whitrzac
Today at 9:31 am
Were you still looking for a 980ti with EKwb?




dalekdukesboy
Today at 1:14 pm
Good job on the 550 dollar 1080, heck of a deal! I actually have a corsair 280mm AIO for my CPU I just got so I can't watercool the GPU's only cpu atm. I'd only buy the card sans the waterblock and with stock cooler. I would consider it then but otherwise the extra money for the very good block you're throwing in is a waste for me atm unless price was something I couldn't refuse.



whitrzac
Today at 3:00 pm
I'm actually selling the 1080 now. It's only ~15% faster in all of the benchmarks I ran. I really can't justify the price even though the 1080 was a killer deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dalekdukesboy
Today at 7:47 pm
LOL, that's pretty funny. Makes me feel better in getting my gtx 980ti. I just snagged one for 300 bucks. You do have to realize you can overclock that 1080 a fair deal to widen that gap, of course the ti's tend to overclock at least as well if not proportionally better so yeah, 20 % or so is all you will get from 1080 vs the ti but you will use half the energy to do it, so way more efficient. So how much for the 1080 out of curiosity and which one is it?



whitrzac
Today at 8:50 pm
Both were OCed on stock voltage.
The 1080 did +135 on the core for ~2088
The 980ti did +50 for 1450ish.

http://forums.evga.com/MSI-GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK-X-m2552082.aspx#2552173

*This made me feel particularly good about my ti decision versus a 1070!  This guy has a ti he was gonna sell it as you can see asked me about it due to me mentioning it in a forum and now he benchmarked his new 1080 and ti he already had and wasn't that much difference so he decided to sell the 1080 as you can see despite it being a good deal.  *


----------



## Kanan (Sep 20, 2016)

But depends on game. Average is 20-30% faster than 980 Ti, so it's "somewhat" worth it over a 980 Ti but it's still a luxury to pay 30-50% more compared to a new 980 Ti, for only 20-30% more perf. Atm I like the 1070 and 980 Ti used or new, 1080 is for users that have too much money or can't handle it. Won't even speak about that Titan X.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah I considered 1070, but not worth it I got same and better performance with ti and cost me less.  Granted over time the electric bill is higher but fairly underwhelmed by it, and once you overclock the TI tends to gain ground because compared to its' reference clocks it has a bit more latitude on average than the 1080/1070 especially with all the damn limits on the new Nvidia cards.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe so, but Pascal has new tech, aside from power consumption, "preemption" (nvidias wannabe asynchronous compute) and some VR tech. Plus Pascal will always have the better drivers compared to older gens. Doesn't change the fact though for 300 bucks the 980 Ti was a smart buy - you simply don't get a 1070 for that price.

One thing I don't like about the 1070 is that it's a very cut down chip, so you're basically buying trash for over 400 bucks, if you buy it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, you just nailed it, one I can't buy a 1070 for 300 dollars, anywhere in anyway. #2 yes I'll always know it's a piece of a piece of technology, yeah lovely.  And to top it all off my ti will most certainly outperform it in pretty much every scenario and in some it will as I said in an earlier post nip at the heels of a 1080.  Just is what it is, the ti is a killer chip last gen or not, it's a brute.  If you simply took that chip and put it on same die shrink as 1070/80 etc? Just imagine that, serious gains would be made on the clocks, transistor count, efficiency, and performance.  Nvidia simply chose the 1000 series route for whatever reason, and I'm thinking much of it is pure economics.  The 980 ti was very expensive it was a big-ass full chip and probably expensive to produce and many became 980's or less perhaps due to binning.  I'm guessing this was easiest route for Nvidia and they hit home run on efficiency (yawn) and got performance with high end slightly above last gen (minus titan of course but yeah 1200 bucks!).  So yeah overall once I realized how strong the 980 ti was in comparison to this new crop it really soured my opinion of it, and I see why most early reviews and many now even simply neglect to put the 980 ti in the charts...wonder why? Totally rhetorical question of course.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 20, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ah, do you have the ti's in your x79 system? I don't see one listed but I swore you said you had one lol.  Anyway what clocks do you get from your ti's for core? Mine is a bit finicky but so far memory goes up to at least 1978 mhz and seems stable, may even do 2000 haven't really fiddled with it enough to know top clocks...also it seems to be very finicky in that if you clock it beyond a certain point and run say furmark it runs for a few seconds and clocks down to "safe clocks" which are 595 mhz...Then you have to disable it and re-enable it to reset to 3d clocks or you have to restart windows.  Kind of weird how it does that, yet other times it freezes and will fail altogether.  So yeah definitely mine whines loudly if it gets pushed beyond what it feels like doing.  So far max boost is anywhere from 1460-1490 depending on application, and again if you push it too far it does one of those two forementioned things.


The Tis are on a MSI Z87-GD65.  Soon going to drop the 5960X/X99 into that rig.

I have a X79/3930K, just need to drop it into my folder rig.

I luck out on the two Tis I bought off a peep over in OCN.  Came with full cover blocks and back plates.  They will bench right up to 1570MHz on the core.  That of course with the memory not clocked to the wall.  If you want high speed on memeory you usually have to do a balancing act between core and memory depending on load.

I don't use furmark so can't tell you how it does on mine.  I tend to use BOINC and folding for finding my stable 24/7 clocks.  Depending on WU they will stay happy around 1509MHz or on light WUs they can hold up to 1532MHz.




Kanan said:


> Maybe so, but Pascal has new tech, aside from power consumption, "preemption" (nvidias wannabe asynchronous compute) and some VR tech. Plus Pascal will always have the better drivers compared to older gens. Doesn't change the fact though for 300 bucks the 980 Ti was a smart buy - you simply don't get a 1070 for that price.
> 
> One thing I don't like about the 1070 is that it's a very cut down chip, so you're basically buying trash for over 400 bucks, if you buy it.


Yeah, Pascal is pretty much a stop gap till they come out with Volta.  Though, the all the peeps eating up Pascal even with higher prices.  Nvidia will probably keep the prices at their new levels.

It is nuts that the 1070 cost as much as it does.  Heck, the darn 1060s are expensive.  The good ones easily cost over 300 or more.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 20, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yes, you just nailed it, one I can't buy a 1070 for 300 dollars, anywhere in anyway. #2 yes I'll always know it's a piece of a piece of technology, yeah lovely.  And to top it all off my ti will most certainly outperform it in pretty much every scenario and in some it will as I said in an earlier post nip at the heels of a 1080.  Just is what it is, the ti is a killer chip last gen or not, it's a brute.  If you simply took that chip and put it on same die shrink as 1070/80 etc? Just imagine that, serious gains would be made on the clocks, transistor count, efficiency, and performance.  Nvidia simply chose the 1000 series route for whatever reason, and I'm thinking much of it is pure economics.  The 980 ti was very expensive it was a big-ass full chip and probably expensive to produce and many became 980's or less perhaps due to binning.  I'm guessing this was easiest route for Nvidia and they hit home run on efficiency (yawn) and got performance with high end slightly above last gen (minus titan of course but yeah 1200 bucks!).  So yeah overall once I realized how strong the 980 ti was in comparison to this new crop it really soured my opinion of it, and I see why most early reviews and many now even simply neglect to put the 980 ti in the charts...wonder why? Totally rhetorical question of course.


I think every good review has 980 Ti, 980, 970 maybe even 780 Ti in it + Fury X, Fury, 390(X) and RX 480/470.

I think 980 Ti will ultimately go the (sad) way of 780 Ti - it will be surpassed by 1070, it is even now, overclocks aside - they are ~similar. 970 was even slower than 780 Ti at release, 780 Ti was at the "heels" of 980. Now it's the opposite, 970 is faster and 980 is 20-30% away - I fear the same will happen to 980 Ti, just because of drivers.

Btw. GM200 (Titan X = 3072, 980 Ti = 2816 shaders) is that 601mm² chip, 980 is GM204, it's another chip with about ~380 mm² size, and all shaders activated (2048). 970 has 1664 shaders activated - actually I have one of the few "full GPUs" that are not a) the medium chip (eg 770/980/1080) and b) not a Titan Black or X and I really like the 780 Ti. It's so bad it only has 3072 Mb vram, will probably be limited by that sometime in the future soon. GF110 (GTX 580) is btw another example of a full activated big chip, which was not overly expensive at 500 bucks release.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I think every good review has 980 Ti, 980, 970 maybe even 780 Ti in it + Fury X, Fury, 390(X) and RX 480/470.
> 
> I think 980 Ti will ultimately go the (sad) way of 780 Ti - it will be surpassed by 1070, it is even now, overclocks aside - they are ~similar. 970 was even slower than 780 Ti at release, 780 Ti was at the "heels" of 980. Now it's the opposite, 970 is faster and 980 is 20-30% away - I fear the same will happen to 980 Ti, just because of drivers.
> 
> Btw. GM200 (Titan X = 3072, 980 Ti = 2816 shaders) is that 601mm² chip, 980 is GM204, it's another chip with about ~380 mm² size, and all shaders activated (2048). 970 has 1664 shaders activated - actually I have one of the few "full GPUs" that are not a) the medium chip (eg 770/980/1080) and b) not a Titan Black or X and I really like the 780 Ti. It's so bad it only has 3072 Mb vram, will probably be limited by that sometime in the future soon. GF110 (GTX 580) is btw another example of a full activated big chip, which was not overly expensive at 500 bucks release.



I thought of that after I said it, been a while since I looked at the 900 series chip for chip but I should have remembered totally different chip..does make me wonder what they do with the chips that are ti's that didn't make the cut...Must have had some productive use for them beside scrap lol.  Yes that is why I feel comfortable with this chip (yes true the titan was the full chip but expensive and didn't clock well without really good cooling) because it has 6 gigs of ram on it so I know it won't be gimped in gaming soon by lack of memory.  Part of the reason I didn't like my gtx 980 even with 4 gigs of memory a heavily modded Skyrim used up pretty much all of that, whereas 6 gig is pretty safe and if I needed more this chip probably wouldn't be enough for whatever game/app that would be anyway. I'll have to check out that BOINC, never heard of it, heard of folding of course but that's to get bitcoins which I'm not about to do.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 20, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I thought of that after I said it, been a while since I looked at the 900 series chip for chip but I should have remembered totally different chip..does make me wonder what they do with the chips that are ti's that didn't make the cut...Must have had some productive use for them beside scrap lol.  Yes that is why I feel comfortable with this chip (yes true the titan was the full chip but expensive and didn't clock well without really good cooling) because it has 6 gigs of ram on it so I know it won't be gimped in gaming soon by lack of memory.  Part of the reason I didn't like my gtx 980 even with 4 gigs of memory a heavily modded Skyrim used up pretty much all of that, whereas 6 gig is pretty safe and if I needed more this chip probably wouldn't be enough for whatever game/app that would be anyway. I'll have to check out that BOINC, never heard of it, heard of folding of course but that's to get bitcoins which I'm not about to do.


Uh, where the heck you getting bitcoin from that?

F@H and BOINC are about doing work units for research.  Think the only one in the projects for BOINC that even mess around with crypto currency is Gridcoin.

F@H mostly focuses on research toward cancers, parkinson, etc.

BOINC has many projects under it.  Ones ranging from work units that deal with space to cancer research to finding new materials for solar panels.

I do folding for OCN in the TC teams.

But I put a whole lot more hardware toward BOINC since I do WCG(World Community Grid), Universe, CSG(Citizen Science Grid), and Poem.
I occasional do PrimeGrid, Einstein, pogs, and LHC@home in BOINC as well.

This my current total points in BOINC.
I only been running Poem for a few days on and off.  Just shows you how much two Tis can push out.






Poem, Einstein, PrimeGrid are the only GPU projects I currently run on and off.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

That's how little I know of F@H truthfully, I just looked up BOINC and I see it's similar to F@H.  Never done it or mining so somehow at some point I got my wires crossed thought they were related.  Oh well, I'm 0 fer tonight on a couple tech things, happens when you get older.

Wow that's a lot of different projects to be involved with, admittedly unless it was in my line of work I'd not have the time for that. Also I only have 1 real PC so that also would make it kinda hard lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I think every good review has 980 Ti, 980, 970 maybe even 780 Ti in it + Fury X, Fury, 390(X) and RX 480/470.
> 
> I think 980 Ti will ultimately go the (sad) way of 780 Ti - it will be surpassed by 1070, it is even now, overclocks aside - they are ~similar. 970 was even slower than 780 Ti at release, 780 Ti was at the "heels" of 980. Now it's the opposite, 970 is faster and 980 is 20-30% away - I fear the same will happen to 980 Ti, just because of drivers.
> 
> Btw. GM200 (Titan X = 3072, 980 Ti = 2816 shaders) is that 601mm² chip, 980 is GM204, it's another chip with about ~380 mm² size, and all shaders activated (2048). 970 has 1664 shaders activated - actually I have one of the few "full GPUs" that are not a) the medium chip (eg 770/980/1080) and b) not a Titan Black or X and I really like the 780 Ti. It's so bad it only has 3072 Mb vram, will probably be limited by that sometime in the future soon. GF110 (GTX 580) is btw another example of a full activated big chip, which was not overly expensive at 500 bucks release.



Also every "good review" may be true but many people I have run across who follow closer than I noted the lack of ti's in particularly the earlier reviews, it did too well next to 1070 in particular so I even heard people saying reviewers were instructed not to by partners' etc.  Obviously that was all heresay and rumors, just saying it was said and it was out there at one point.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 20, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> That's how little I know of F@H truthfully, I just looked up BOINC and I see it's similar to F@H.  Never done it or mining so somehow at some point I got my wires crossed thought they were related.  Oh well, I'm 0 fer tonight on a couple tech things, happens when you get older.


I did mining a few years ago, but never could get into it.  The cost of electricty offset trying to mine.

I like doing F@H and especially BOINC since I can push my hardware, but help out with research as well.  Plus, I have a thing for collecting badges.  Have several over in OCN for folding.  BOINC has badges too, and there is a whole bunch of them.  Even tiers depending on certain research.

WCG has several types of research.  So far I have a gold badge in Cancer Markers, Bronze in OpenZika, Bronze in Ebola, and soon to be Bronze in Fighting AIDS.  It the whole reason I nabbed the 3930K and 5960X.  More cores means more WUs I can do.

Just to show you how much stuff I run on this poor 4770K atm.  The 5960X once drop in will be abused even worse.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Well obviously the 5960 will get you the most just not sure how well the newer architecture and couple extra cores will get you in those various folding-type activities.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 20, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I thought of that after I said it, been a while since I looked at the 900 series chip for chip but I should have remembered totally different chip..does make me wonder what they do with the chips that are ti's that didn't make the cut...Must have had some productive use for them beside scrap lol.  Yes that is why I feel comfortable with this chip (yes true the titan was the full chip but expensive and didn't clock well without really good cooling) because it has 6 gigs of ram on it so I know it won't be gimped in gaming soon by lack of memory.  Part of the reason I didn't like my gtx 980 even with 4 gigs of memory a heavily modded Skyrim used up pretty much all of that, whereas 6 gig is pretty safe and if I needed more this chip probably wouldn't be enough for whatever game/app that would be anyway. I'll have to check out that BOINC, never heard of it, heard of folding of course but that's to get bitcoins which I'm not about to do.


They get trashed - those who even don't make it to 980ti. But 28nm tsmc is so mature I doubt it's many chips.

Well I don't read bad reviews and I don't care about them either. As egoistic as it sounds but it's not my problem. But anyone with the slightest clue should know that 980ti still is pretty good.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Such a waste, but I guess just what they anticipate and they throw them out with the idea of acceptable losses and part of the "shrink" aspect of doing business.  Anyway finally dialing in some good numbers with memory at a good timing and the cpu @ 4.6 ghz. CAS 10 on memory @ 2400 mhz. 







just for reference this was my first result on first page of this thread.  Big difference, much better temps and everything is performing at a much higher level be it timings or 100 extra mhz on the core...and I definitely could get 4.7-4.8 stable on this I'm sure.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Had a little fun seeing what super pi would do at 5.0 ghz and good memory speed and timings.  Not bad...


----------



## Kanan (Sep 20, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 79052
> 
> Had a little fun seeing what super pi would do at 5.0 ghz and good memory speed and timings.  Not bad...


You could disable all cores but 1 and run it on even higher clocks - super pi is a single core app. I did the same a few years ago with my old Phenom II 940 @ 4ghz, normal Max overclock with all cpus was only 3.7ghz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh I know, I wasn't clocking it really for that purpose, was just playing around to see what it would boot at with memory clocked high etc.  Was able to do some light things like super PI and open email etc, wasn't anything resembling stable but no blue screen etc which I was getting before, found a couple settings I needed to bump up in particular to make it at least benchmark stable I guess you'd call it.  Yeah, if I really want to see how good a Super pi result I can get I will do that, I do know it is single threaded which is why this cpu and setup is not even the best way to go at it because you could get a dual core or quad core to clock way higher especially under .  I actually just was thinking I should run something to see what it would do...I think I'm going to just bite the bullet and buy a few good benchmarking programs for gpu/memory/cpu. * I know everyone has everest , passmark, 3dmark....any others anyone can suggest?*

I had really cranked the pll voltage which seems a very, very key voltage for many high OC's whether it's memory related OR just a high CPU mhz overclock so that is really reason I was at 5.0 ghz.  I also lowered cpu voltage to 1.49 which I didn't get it to post at before.

I figured I'd highlight my question since it's buried in my usual lengthy musings and off the cuff stream of consciousness-type answers.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 21, 2016)

I have basic 3dmark 11 version with "performance" preset as only option and I ran it...think last I used it I may have had 2 gtx 480's been a while.  Anyway can't really complain about the results, decent OC on the card but may be bit more I can squeeze out.





Actually I take it back, card was either not overclocked or at the least the memory had reset after a few hard resets in windows when I was pushing clocks earlier...gonna try it again with OC I think is benchmark stable.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pretty good score but I'd rather do Firestrike at this point. Also if you switch to Win 10 finally, do some Time Spy.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah I was about to download those two things, but with relatively slow internet this was quickest thing I could download in minutes not hours, those two will take hours was few gigs for those two programs.  Was trying to do a quick run at like 5.0 ghz but bluescreening in windows, so unless it just is being fussy I'm missing something I did earlier today to get into windows at 5.0 ghz and do super pi and I think I went online and such so was at least a few minutes (not long) but just now I tried and no go.  Anyway I will keep playing around and see what I can come up with.  I was actually surprised I was that high in the rankings with that run, the score below me is 2 gtx 980's in sli, just goes to show how much faster the ti is.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 21, 2016)

2 gtx 980 in sli are waaay faster, that's 4096 cores against 2816, the ti has not the slightest chance. Either he has a weak cpu or something else is wrong there.

Which two things? Time spy doesnt work under win 7, it's dx12 thats why I was talking about win 10. Just do it, switch the OS.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, unless it's something with that program that just gimps multi GPU's and they scale terribly, but yeah that stood out as odd to me.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 21, 2016)

haha you really don't want to install win 10, obvious how you ignored that part of my post.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 21, 2016)

I was going to address that but I was nodding off so didn't want to go there, but yeah I woulda said thanks but no thanks.  Maybe I will upgrade but my Dad's laptop has it and I go over his house to help him with it and it is wonky and I have a laptop I rarely use when my board early on in this thread died etc, and I'm not impressed.  Added my OC"d result but to wrong post, lol just a heads up not sure if it notifies you when I edit a post, but I got almost 22k when I clocked my GPU up. Was good for couple hundred points.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 21, 2016)

Well you must upgrade someday I don't see the point in having a new gpu and a old os. Win10 is really okay, just deactivate the spy ware and set it up to your likings that's it.

Yeah saw the points now, i don't get a notification though.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 21, 2016)

If it were a free upgrade like it were I'd consider it, but that offer ran out and thanks to the incorrect anti-pirate software of microsoft my win 7 has been flagged as not genuine and I refused to call Microsoft to reset it when it was and always has been legit it's their junk software that makes so many false positive non genuine assessments.  Anyway after getting my motherboard/gpu/water cooler/memory etc I've already overspent what I intended.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 21, 2016)

Well being lazy never pays off I guess. 

I guess it's okay for the time being dx12 isn't really important right now and vulcan should work under win7. But you miss the time spy benchmark


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 21, 2016)

Lazy? Didn't think I said that or implied it anywhere.  Regardless if anything I've spent a lot of energy and money on this setup, and yeah, I think my life will continue perfectly fine without the time spy benchmark.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2016)

BTW I wasn't being prickly or a jerk, just I refuted the lazy comment, the comment on the benchmark yeah that was a joke, but it was also true.  That's the other thing, if my windows 7 ain't broke, why fix it?  Just my thoughts.  I have heard varying degrees of complaints and praise for it so considering I know 7 and it's reliable and even with my OC'ing it takes abuse and doesn't "break" so that by itself is a reasonable reason to keep it while I'm pushing the limits of overclocking. I have no idea how well windows 10 deals with instability and being pushed, some OS'es just don't put up with that very well.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 22, 2016)

lol it's okay man I'm not offended. "Lazy" because you missed the free update of Win 10, that's why.
Win 10 is very reliable *at least* as reliable as 7. Also there's not much to "know" in Win 10 compared to 7, it's a simple OS still and many things, I'd say 80-90% is the same, you're making a drama out of it, but it's basically nothing. 8 or 8.1 were very good too, 10 is like 8 + 7 fused into 1 OS, it's really good aside from Microsoft spyware, but that's nothing new, I think every OS since XP had that. You remember XP Anti Spy? Yeah. I think if you'd switch to Win 10 you would understand all the differences in a few hours, maximum. It's still "Windows", nothing big changed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok, I figured that was what you meant, but part of why I followed up was to see what you meant.  I will note that my windows 7 has been "non-genuine" before that free offer even came out lol.  Ok, but you just made my argument for me in a way without realizing it...if I already have so much of windows 10 already and it works great and nothing big changed....why should I spend money and risk losing my data when I attempt to update to 10? .


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Also where are all you guys with your benchmarks and OC'ing exploits? Bunch of you, well a few anyway, early on said you had x79 or something similar and would post benchies etc, please have at it! Unless of course your system isn't together yet etc of course


----------



## Kanan (Sep 22, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> why should I spend money and risk losing my data when I attempt to update to 10? .


Which risks, unless you're a noob? Because it's a way more modern OS, it has 10.000 small things and bigger things Win7 doesn't have, like DX12, Apps - it looks better, it feels better. When you move files it gives you a realistic estimation not a wild guess and you can pause/continue it instead of just canceling it. That's just a few features out of my head - the upgrade is worth it. You're behaving like a granny, want to use Win 7 forever or what?  Okay.


dalekdukesboy said:


> Also where are all you guys with your benchmarks and OC'ing exploits? Bunch of you, well a few anyway, early on said you had x79 or something similar and would post benchies etc, please have at it! Unless of course your system isn't together yet etc of course


I think we're a dying species, not many people left that use X79 as their main system and/or actually care much about it to share it here.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Yep, I know not many use this platform hence I created the thread for it, granny? Come on, you can do better than that lameness.  Also nothing about noobishness' simply I understand when I move data around or flash a bios etc always a risk however small it will either fail totally or data will get corrupted or not work correctly.  That, and if saying it "looks" and "feels" better even entered your argument (which it did) then I know I am just fine with win 7 .  DX12 I literally have 0 things that use it currently so yeah that'd help a lot, moving files etc rarely have to do much of that, I download more or upload more, and btw you can pause those with win 7.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 22, 2016)

Aww dont be so negative (or old) man, you won't lose data, and Win 10 is better, it's no "risk". It's maybe a "risk" if you think it is, and mess it up because of it. Same as with fear, if you have fear falling off the bike it will happen evantually.  Plus there are 10.000 ways to backup and rescue things. If you want to stick to Win 7 do it, no prob, just your arguments are so lame, it's out of reality. Maybe it's lame from me to call you a Granny, I think Grannys don't behave like that. hahahaha! Okay okay, I'll stop it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey, all of us have lost data, had programs crash, hard drives fail, gpu's/cpu's either blow up or have issues.  Truthfully, yes you can backup etc, but somewhere you missed I kinda had to replace everything in this system minus the ES, everything else is new (to me). So last thing I care to do or my wallet cares to do is get another operating system I don't need, whatsoever.  ALso I've taken a lot of risks or change with this system, including trying to change a fan while it was running and fried a card.  The risk is minimal, simply mentioned it, been under the hood so often with this pc literally and figuratively with settings honestly I'm kinda just happy it works atm.  So I played a game tonight and actually enjoyed the fruits of my labor.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2016)

This is my best result thus far.  Actually had memory at only 2005 and core was bit higher than last one but memory 50 mhz lower and results increased showing just 10 mhz or so increase on the core makes a much larger difference than memory least on this benchmark...though that is fairly universal in most things core makes biggest difference memory has less effect per mhz increased.

I love how in benchmarks and any software that tries to read my cpu it shows up as unknown and totally flummoxes the program because it's an ES. I just find it humorous.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 23, 2016)

It's funny yeah because Intel wrote the wrong CPU code/name in it. Normally I think most ES have same code as retail model just with "(ES)" behind it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Either way it's humorous, and long as it works I'm good with it.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...ent-IC)-G-SkILL-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme/page9

This is a good article if/when you touch the memory on your pc


----------



## Kanan (Sep 23, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Either way it's humorous, and long as it works I'm good with it.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...ent-IC)-G-SkILL-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme/page9
> 
> This is a good article if/when you touch the memory on your pc


Yeah thanks I'll come back to it if/when I want to OC my memory. So far it doesn't seem so, but who knows how long I'll use this system and how much bandwidth is needed in the future.

PS. Here's my 3DM11 run:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11414355
With i7 3820 at 4.3GHz:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11407318
Comparison:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/11414355/3dm11/11407318#

Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9331757
With i7 3820:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9287606
Comparison:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9331757/fs/9287606

Maybe interesting.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Benchmark obviously likes the couple extra cores, not bad at any rate.  Those were pretty good cards when they were made and obviously at least going by that score shows it probably can run almost any game at reasonable settings.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

I unhooked fan I had loosely placed over VRM, and quickly found out by touching it how much hotter it runs without it. Also can't get past 1 run of burntest where before I could pass ten so an fyi this platform even with a high end mobo like mine really needs a fan over that area of motherboard if you do anything for memory overclocking or high mhz cpu core clocking as well I'm sure it would get hot.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 23, 2016)

Well maybe so but I think because you have bad airflow there. Watercooling doesn't help with that (the opposite really) and I'm not sure if your case is good either - I just don't know it. I know that I have a lot of airflow. I have 2x140mm blowing on hardware directly and 1x 140mm sucking out besides the NH-D14 that helps too with component cooling. 

Essentially you're just "repairing" the damage you have done by removing the proper air cooler and replacing it with aio water. These boards aren't made with that in mind, high overclocks and then no component cooling? Nah I guess you're supposed to cool it yourself then. And because you do it its working well - until of course you stop it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah, kinda silly when you think of how much this board cost new and that it was sold and advertised as a serious overclocking board, THE overclocking board for x79 really.  Case has good airflow but not for that area particularly since I removed couple fans on the back and the fans there now are on the RAD so they are not sucking much from case they are more just blasting through the RAD and due to the cases' size it actually is a minus because there are dead spots because fans can't hit every spot.  The case has good fans/flow but again the size of it works against it, plus wires/hard drives/other obstructions block a good portion of the fans so it has the potential and has 7 fans on it stock...but the VRM on my board is near top of the case and back/middle...placing it many inches below big 220 mm fan on top of case and set back far enough on bottom of case (obviously) but fans on case are further to side of case so they don't really hit that area well at all.  I now have a serious fan tie-wrapped in place right over it where before it was askew a bit and not hitting as directly.  Yes, the watercooling only exacerbated the problem for I lost 2 fans or 3 at times from the nh-d14 which were over that area, now just a waterblock.  However now putting that fan there it's way better than it was even with the air cooling which was only a passive amount of air.  Now it basically has a hurricane on the vrm lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

OH, separate note...that msi gaming cooler? I just checked it out when I pulled out my card and put fan back on vrm etc etc, the fan connectors on it are not standard, one fan has a weird 5 pin connector the other one has 3 I think.  The typical connection I see on these is 4 pin or whatever was on the armor cooler I took off and now the accellero cooler I put on, both had same connection.  So seems MSI was sneaky with that so you couldn't just take their cooler OR their gaming PCB and mix and match different PCB's or coolers on them.  I considered trying the gaming cooler and that is when I noticed the connections I didn't really pay attention to when I looked at it before.

I reset the arctic cooler and used good tim on it so hopefully it's a bit better than it was, before I just slapped it on with old tim and was seeing if it worked lol.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't think it has to do with sneaky practices. It's another cooler with passive on/off mode, maybe that's why it's different - I don't think Msi gives a shit about 0.1% users that swap a Msi cooler with another Msi cooler from another Msi card. 

So how much of a difference did the Arctic cooler make compared to the armor cooler?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I don't think it has to do with sneaky practices. It's another cooler with passive on/off mode, maybe that's why it's different - I don't think Msi gives a shit about 0.1% users that swap a Msi cooler with another Msi cooler from another Msi card.
> 
> So how much of a difference did the Arctic cooler make compared to the armor cooler?



Perhaps, but trust me it's a weird couple of connections so granted I as well wondered why even do it but that's only reason other than mechanically they had to, but I'm not convinced, also I wasn't thinking MSI to MSI I was thinking non-MSI obviously.  Anyway that was just what I found out and means that cooler is useless without adapters if I could find them or another MSI card with same connections.  The armor cooler was barely adequate....that is why I changed it.  At first I thought it was ok but over time in 3d it would get into the 70's even when you cranked the fans.  It's a neat little compact cooler, BUT not for a 980 ti more for a 980 or less with much less wattage to diffuse.  I just tried the arctic cooler after re-applying it with Noctua TIM (obviously had some from my old cooler) and it was already better than the armor cooler but now it's plain amazing. I'm very glad I reapplied the tim and made sure it made good contact and cranked the screws down.  I ran a minute or two of furmark....now the card even overclocked and volted to 1.224 volts was running in the 40 degree Celsius range lol.  I'll do a longer run just to see how cool it stays over time, but way better than before.  Needless to say heat won't be an issue on that card anymore, might get ice on it now.  Also just proved my theory that the vrm was and is THE key to overclocking stability on this board.  Just ran 2400 mhz at 10-11-11 timings totally stable.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Now I just have to get sandra or some other benchmark for memory bandwidth etc lol.  Now I may with my memory and 4.6 ghz on cpu and 16 gigs in quad channel might get some respectable results.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 23, 2016)

I will post my X79 when I get it into a case and under water.  I just being a lazy butt lately.  Then again, been busy with class homework.  Had some serious trig questions I had to do (proving identities).  Talk about taking a good 10+ mins depending on the equation.

On the whole W7/W10.  I'm just waiting it out.  I tend to only move when it necessary to do so.  Plus, at the rate I even game, I can take my time.  I just finally a few weeks back got around to playing Bioshock Infinite.  Heck, I still need to play the first Tomb Raider. Yes, I'm slow.  I blame it on my 3DS and Wii U.  Usually what makes me move is software for digital drawing.  But so far Art Rage, Photoshop, etc. still work fine on W7.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks, also based on basic info from both of you about school and general conversation as an aside I'm guessing I probably am considerably older.  Trig, ick, I stink with math...much more adept with English and writing.  Anyway thanks for the input! I am actually downloading a couple benchmark suites I can play around with like this...[/ATTACH] 

 



Pretty impressive results, not sure the timings etc of the ddr3 and ddr4 results on their chart but my memory at current stable settings crushes all their baselines.  Admittedly wasn't thinking I'd be ahead of any ddr4 especially with latency and such.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 23, 2016)

Well I moved before the free period of win10 expired that's it - sole reason more or less. I even waited extra for it, moved in the last days of it.  Only new and really usable thing is maybe time spy bench for now, apps are better too but I rarely use them. Then again I had win 8.1 before it - win7 lol kinda oldschool os, simply lacks a lot and is old. Win 7 users don't accept that but it's a fact they downplay it. A neutral user who knows everything will see it differently though.

@dalekdukesboy you really need custom water cooling for a user like you its the only suitable thing on the long run.

BTW latency is the only thing that sets ddr3 apart from ddr4 - that and voltage that's lower on ddr4. I'm kinda wondering how you are surprised your ddr3 timings are better than ddr4.
Always the same. every new generation of ram buys more bandwidth by trading in latency, that's why I don't overclock I stay on fast timings, it's not really different to 2400 + slow timings. Plus I don't need more bandwidth that's the only thing I don't need with a quad channel system.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 23, 2016)

No I figured the ddr4 was fairly high clocked....it was 2133 mhz lol no wonder it didn't show well.  I hate it when they put baselines that are irrelevant like that.  So yeah I'll have to check and see if there are better results to compare to with that program.  What I really want to see is how I can compare to high mhz clocked memory ddr3 and ddr4.  So I was only surprised because I expected ddr4 at a decent clock not 2133 which is crap speed for ddr4 especially if the timings are bad as well. So yes latency in particular is where I figured it would have results that would trump mine, but of course they didn't there weren't any comparable memory results.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 24, 2016)

Well the magic is to get high clocks with fast latencies, if you can do that, it's a pure win. 2400 + CL10 for example, that's really good. DDR4 3000 has a very high clock but it's latencies are slow, it's simply made up by the higher bandwidth. I think Anandtech sometime made a test, latency vs bandwidth and whats essentially the sweetspot. For DDR3 it was 1866/2133/2400 + fast timings (1866 = CL9 or even 8, 2133/2400 CL10/11), DDR4 is only good above 2800 or 3000. I don't see the point in buying 2133 DDR4 or even 2400 DDR4, it's really pointless. Buy 2800 or 3000 minimum or go home, essentially.

This is what I mean by "3000 or go home":
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8959/...-3200-with-gskill-corsair-adata-and-crucial/8
There are other tests too.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Well the magic is to get high clocks with fast latencies, if you can do that, it's a pure win. 2400 + CL10 for example, that's really good. DDR4 3000 has a very high clock but it's latencies are slow, it's simply made up by the higher bandwidth. I think Anandtech sometime made a test, latency vs bandwidth and whats essentially the sweetspot. For DDR3 it was 1866/2133/2400 + fast timings (1866 = CL9 or even 8, 2133/2400 CL10/11), DDR4 is only good above 2800 or 3000. I don't see the point in buying 2133 DDR4 or even 2400 DDR4, it's really pointless. Buy 2800 or 3000 minimum or go home, essentially.
> 
> This is what I mean by "3000 or go home":
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8959/...-3200-with-gskill-corsair-adata-and-crucial/8
> There are other tests too.



Yeah that article is ok but maybe on quick perusal I only notice them comparing the ddr4/ddr3 with same exact timings/speed etc for apples to apples comparison...rest of article was about ddr4 only.  Either way I have seen a few articles where they have put them head to head oc'ing them like I did and then the same with ddr4 and came up with results.  Thanks by the way, yes I'm pretty psyched I got this stuff to do 2400 with ease and now with good timings!  I was trying before and with the air cooling even that spot of the vrm was always quite hot and I noticed throttling when I pushed it or failures/blue screens etc and just much inconsistency even from one try to the next.  I can safely say the board was the weak spot and there is only a passive heatsink on that area and it just doesn't do enough on its' own without a fan to deal with overclocking, period.  Thankfully I ordered 3 of the fans even once I realized I only needed 2 for the watercooler because they are just great high cfm fans with relatively low noise vs cfm output so I knew I'd use it somewhere!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Soon our lazy butt lady friend will have competing numbers for us I'm sure with her watercooling (way cool) and I'll have competition see what we can do.  Yeah technically with ivy bridge you could get up to 3000 mhz believe it or not with ddr3, least you could buy modules that fast of course it depended on your CPU memory ic and what it would do but I obviously have a good memory controller on this cpu.  I'm pleasantly surprised the weak link was NOT my cpu and simply the board circuitry (which I did run into before on a nvidia sli board way back when).

Wow I just purchased aida 64 since that has lots of good benchmarks etc including memory...I will figure out how to get a more concise printout of results but for now let's just say results are quite good at present settings.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 24, 2016)

Sounds good, I'd like to see some pictures of that!

Yeah there were better tests I didn't find the link, maybe later if I have the time.

Yep, DDR3 can hit up to or over 3000. DDR4 really is more about long term higher capabilities and less energy consumption (that's obviously not really important to normal users, but for servers it is).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Well if you meant pictures of the Aida results I have them, you can print reports but even longer than just taking individual screenshots I could just type in results but you need to compare it to other systems which here you can see that...excellent results all around...actually fantastic, except for my memory write times are fairly weak not sure why could be more dependent on timings than speed? Only reason I could see an x79 system clocked lower with slower memory but tighter timings being better. 

 

 



ok NM the write is there...looks like I'm missing the read...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 24, 2016)

There's the read and the cache and memory benchmark.  One thing that is holding it back I think is I'm on 2 timings, obviously If I have 1n timings it would boost results just not sure if I can get it to work at this speed, but I should give it a go to see.

*Just edited* put the 2t vs 1t in that order one over the other all other settings/timings were the same, not a massive increase but does ad several thousand to each memory score.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 24, 2016)

no idea if it's stable but 1n timings is at the least benchmark stable...still can't figure out why the write speeds are not so good...not sure if that's just a glitch or what.  Just doesn't seem to be in line with other results and what I'd expect...anyway here are some 1n timing results, not huge improvements but there are a few jumps to very top of charts with it...


----------



## Kanan (Sep 24, 2016)

Okay nice. No I meant pictureso of the actual computer.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Function over form, hardly a thing of beauty particularly when it's a non-modular power supply, and this is after I have half of the wires routed so they go up around the GPU and out the back of the case.  Not much to see really.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 24, 2016)

It looks interesting all I asked for really. Didn't expect something else. Well the thing with airflow is it doesn't work if you open the case, at least it changes somewhat. If you want to close that case with the big overclocks still applied i'd say get a new case. Typical big old tower, it's simply not efficient up to today's standards. Also maybe new modular psu, but that's less important. Everything else looks pretty good. I think you could replace that vrm fan by replacing the tower with one that has better airflow.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah, I admit its' appearance is less than secondary to me atm especially since I may be proud of the work I've done putting it together and tweaking it but not in how aesthetically pleasing it is.  Yeah half the reason the case side is not on is simply due to all those wires that are bunched up around the end of the wicked long GPU cooler and there isn't much I can do with them other than stuff them in and screw case side on while pressing it on lol.  That may work what you're saying but to get a new case means taking all of this out and essentially building my pc over again...after I already have done that multiple times with this including replacing the board a month ago so not happening due to the effort plus I've already exceeded budget so I'm not willing to drop more for a case/power supply etc.  Also unless I put another fan on the vrm anything I do like you suggest would be a significant downgrade to the cooling of that area...that is 177 cfm blasting right where it's needed.  Ambient or secondary airflow from nearby fans will not do it on that spot.  You could fry eggs with it before, with that  fan even while stress testing it's mostly cool to the touch with just a slight hint of warmness on the vrm heatsink which you'd always expect.  Also I would need a fairly big case regardless maybe just less tall to fit mobo and huge rad in so at least for now this is what I've got. Just lowered some voltages and passed burntest with 1n timings!  Oddly the benchmarks are better but the GFLOPS are not on burntest so that is a bit odd, but still very good result.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 24, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Thanks, also based on basic info from both of you about school and general conversation as an aside I'm guessing I probably am considerably older.  Trig, ick, I stink with math...much more adept with English and writing.



I'm opposite, I suck at writing so English is my weak point.  But give me Math or Science classes, and I'm good at it.  Fast at learning it too since it been eight years since I done any short of high level math.  I just love dealing with numbers.  Reason after I get my Associate in Computer Science I am going to a different college to go for a Bachelor in Electrical Engineering.  I forgot I love messing with hard math equations.  So definitely want to take higher math courses.  Though, can't wait for next term.   I finally get to take a Physic class.  Be my first time too.  Though, I'm the sniky bugger who convince my advisor to sign me off on taking a math class so I did not have to take that darn placement exam  (I dislike exams.......majorly).  Whole reason I never took the ACT and I crap bomb the Air Force Sargent test.  I straight up don't like multi choice tests.  Reason I loved my Chem, Bio, and Math teachers back in High School.  Few multi choice, whole bunch of problems where you show your work or explain out an answer for why that chemical equation balances out a certain way.  I'm a odd ball gal.

Just on reason I am odd.  I thought the final test my Anatomy and Physiology teacher was an actual challenge for once.  Remembering 50 muscles by verbatim on what they did, where they connected from, and connected too was the first time I ever had to use flash cards.  Then she only gave us 10 drawings out of the 50 for the final.  Ah, I highly enjoyed that test.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah still I'd replace the case just so that it can be closed again or change the existing so that it can be closed. Open cases aren't a good idea on the long run because of dust etc.

The fans are pretty strong yeah. Because you abuse the board that much I guess you're right, not replaceable - only by another fan.

Ps. That psu is a real mess I'd at least replace that. I didn't use non modular psus since 2006 and my reasons are confirmed here.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah, great psu high watts works great etc, but has a ton of connections which is good...and bad.  The obvious bad is you have nothing you can do with them but hide them somewhere so yeah next psu I will get will be modular but atm as I said not in a position to spend at all but I will find a way to get wires in the case and put side on...also it has a spot for fan so may put one on side panel and/or put some on back of case to make a proper push/pull on the water cooling rad.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 25, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I'm opposite, I suck at writing so English is my weak point.  But give me Math or Science classes, and I'm good at it.  Fast at learning it too since it been eight years since I done any short of high level math.  I just love dealing with numbers.  Reason after I get my Associate in Computer Science I am going to a different college to go for a Bachelor in Electrical Engineering.  I forgot I love messing with hard math equations.  So definitely want to take higher math courses.  Though, can't wait for next term.   I finally get to take a Physic class.  Be my first time too.  Though, I'm the sniky bugger who convince my advisor to sign me off on taking a math class so I did not have to take that darn placement exam  (I dislike exams.......majorly).  Whole reason I never took the ACT and I crap bomb the Air Force Sargent test.  I straight up don't like multi choice tests.  Reason I loved my Chem, Bio, and Math teachers back in High School.  Few multi choice, whole bunch of problems where you show your work or explain out an answer for why that chemical equation balances out a certain way.  I'm a odd ball gal.
> 
> Just on reason I am odd.  I thought the final test my Anatomy and Physiology teacher was an actual challenge for once.  Remembering 50 muscles by verbatim on what they did, where they connected from, and connected too was the first time I ever had to use flash cards.  Then she only gave us 10 drawings out of the 50 for the final.  Ah, I highly enjoyed that test.



I hear you, I'm not "typical" in about a few billion ways.  Also yeah I cringed past a few of your errors you ironically made in your sentences as you typed about not being good at English lol.  But, you do math, and I simply...do not.  Well, other than basic stuff just to figure things out and such. Anyway I tried to bump up my memory and cpu by taking FSB above 100 but wouldn't cooperate when I tried, made too big a jump and guessed at voltages so I may have to take painful little .1 or .2 jumps in it to do so.  However so far no complaints on the memory and I know I got it up to 2500 so I know that much in raw mhz I can do....now if I can get near that with good timings AND the CPU clocked high I'm in business for benchmarking.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah good luck.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 25, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I hear you, I'm not "typical" in about a few billion ways.  Also yeah I cringed past a few of your errors you ironically made in your sentences as you typed about not being good at English lol.  But, you do math, and I simply...do not.  Well, other than basic stuff just to figure things out and such. Anyway I tried to bump up my memory and cpu by taking FSB above 100 but wouldn't cooperate when I tried, made too big a jump and guessed at voltages so I may have to take painful little .1 or .2 jumps in it to do so.  However so far no complaints on the memory and I know I got it up to 2500 so I know that much in raw mhz I can do....now if I can get near that with good timings AND the CPU clocked high I'm in business for benchmarking.


Don't surprise me that I make some peeps cringe about my sentences.  Would be even worse if you saw it without the auto corrects and the few fixes I do manage to catch.  I make some very horrendous sentences.  Going to feel sorry for the English teacher when I take the English class next term too.  I so hope I can survive it as well.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 25, 2016)

You'll do fine at school if you just believe in yourself and you apply yourself, you're obviously intelligent.  Yeah I may need luck Kanan because I got the best hardware I can get and all I can do now is be patient and expect that at times it may fail plenty and I just have to keep at it and move in little steps up in mhz etc.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 25, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> You'll do fine at school if you just believe in yourself and you apply yourself, you're obviously intelligent.  Yeah I may need luck Kanan because I got the best hardware I can get and all I can do now is be patient and expect that at times it may fail plenty and I just have to keep at it and move in little steps up in mhz etc.


Thank you.

That the one deal with overclocking.  It one heck of a patience game indeed.
Though, I did at one point thought I nuked a mobo while trying to overclock a friend's 5820K.  Thank goodness for dual BIOS.  Interesting learning experience since I had to get a bootable DOS drive made, and use it to flash a good BIOS to the one I manage to nuke.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 26, 2016)

Actually dual bios is for messed up bios flashes or hacked/bad bioses - I guess a normal cmos reset would've done it too. That's why I tend to see dual bios as a relatively useless feature. Had it once on a GB mb and never needed it. My Asus mainboards didn't have the feature and it wasn't needed. Messed up bios with OC or something else? -> cmos reset via jumper. Used that countless times. 



dalekdukesboy said:


> I got the best hardware I can get


Best hardware you can get? I don't think a "3960X ES bug edition" is the best.  I'd bet you would get way better OC's with mine. It seems to be a late 3960X with very good abilities. With water I bet I could easily do a 5.2 GHz. But who cares, it's not really useful anyway.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, you got epeen envy or something? lol. Seriously dude, I'm simply saying the best I can get for the platform I got and I can afford obviously.  The motherboard literally was THE motherboard for overclocking on the platform, the cpu has one sensor which in reality is closer to right than the others probably, just the other ones are conveniently stuck low so helps for hardware abusers like me.  At any rate I was agreeing I do need luck, because I have the best hardware I can get for what I'm doing, which I think is obviously what I was saying but I'll repeat in case that wasn't as clear as I thought it was...Obviously the best would be phase change or dry ice for quick runs and x99 asus rampage board with newest 10 core beast etc...none of which any of us have.  So I simply was saying I do need luck, and the rest is the best I can and will get essentially.  Also if you didn't care, you wouldn't go off about your cpu when I'm commenting on mine on my own thread.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That the one deal with overclocking.  It one heck of a patience game indeed.
> Though, I did at one point thought I nuked a mobo while trying to overclock a friend's 5820K.  Thank goodness for dual BIOS.  Interesting learning experience since I had to get a bootable DOS drive made, and use it to flash a good BIOS to the one I manage to nuke.



Yeah, couple times a backup bios has helped me but u.  But generally clearing the cmos was enough, however I can think of times I did have to do more than that when the board simply would not reset itself.  That was a while ago though I don't even remember the exact circumstance.  Generally though you can only screw up a bios beyond repair by a bad flash otherwise pretty hard to corrupt it so badly it won't work well enough to boot.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't think you get what I'm saying:

a) I'm not talking about other platforms such as X99

b) I don't care what I have compared to you, my GPU is for example far worse than yours did I say anything negative about that? No. If you'd understood that you wouldn't do such dumb accusations now.

c) for all I know I'm always being pretty selfless compared to you (always commenting on your stuff and rarely if at all posting about mine), and you accuse me of envy now? That's really funny.

"My own thread" - if you don't own this forum it's not "your" thread, you're only the thread starter. If all people here would ignore "your" thread, it would be "your" thread, yes. Would be somewhat senseless, but then it would be your thread yeah. But it's a good example of how egoistic you are at times. It's like saying "this is my discussion, because I started it". Discussions, same as threads, consist of multiple people, normally at least and if you're not a multiple personality. There's no "this is my discussion", so there's no "this is my thread". Seems that people tend to forget what internet & technology is about, and that it's only a tool to do what's done otherwise in real life. This is only a lengthy discussion, not more and not less - you don't own it.

So you accuse me of envy - maybe it is you that is full of envy, or why are you so bothered about the facts I stated? I just said my CPU is better, and you could OC more with it, what's the problem with that? You're probably so selfish, that everything here must be centered around you and what you're doing, same as saying "my own thread". You have a wrong sight on things, it seems. One time I say something selfish, really just one time, and you jump at me like that.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2016)

Right. It's obvious I'm the one obsessed and upset here.  Also for reference:

_dalekdukesboy said: ↑

Also where are all you guys with your benchmarks and OC'ing exploits? Bunch of you, well a few anyway, early on said you had x79 or something similar and would post benchies etc, please have at it! Unless of course your system isn't together yet etc of course
_
I kinda asked for input I got very little so I'm posting since I am doing stuff, you talked about your graphics card...and I responded appropriately.  ^^ That however, is not appropriate, helpful, accurate, or relevant.  I have no issue with you, but you are taking issue with me.  The more you say  "I don't care" simply means you do.  

So I don't think you even get what you're saying, or how if you can go off like that crooked and half baked.  I also like how much you think of yourself to judge someone you don't know and who types responses on a forum website.  However, I do find you very entertaining doing psychological evaluations on a tech site with someone you don't know .


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd evaluate you from what I see, but far too much material and I don't do such things to people I don't know on a hardware site.  So let's talk hardware and try and stick to the topic, capiche Govna?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 26, 2016)

Everyone is a judge and no one is. You think humans are judges? No they are not. They try to be and fail miserably. Oh I know what I'm saying, don't waste your time on that. You just don't seem to get my point, but whatever, it's okay. And btw. you started the psychological shit, not me I just continued yours. Maybe you should buy yourself a mirror, before acting like that again. You're way off with your accusations, again, as already said. 

Just because I gave you a psychological (back-)hint, doesn't mean I'm "evaluating you", that's impossible with that short informations I have - same with you trying to do it with me. Generally you guys started the psychological side of this thread, talking about age, gender, other bullshit that's off topic, not me. I really couldn't care less about it. I'm certainly not here for that.

Yep let's continue the tech talk.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 26, 2016)

It seems either a misunderstanding has occur or nerves have been put a bit on edge over words.

Probably best to leave the rest of the other subjects be, and get back to the hardware talk.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2016)

Right, agreed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2016)

So on that note, I managed CAS 9 finally after some fooling around with settings.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 1, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> So on that note, I managed CAS 9 finally after some fooling around with settings. View attachment 79268


Nice. Some news?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 1, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Nice. Some news?



Honest question here, I don't know what you mean asking about some news lol.  Maybe I'm a bit slow this Saturday PM but I read it and admittedly I'm not getting what you mean unless you just mean generally if I had info on my build as a whole? Anyway thanks for the comment, hoping someone starts putting benchmarks/news up here or I may try something dumb my pc can't do just for a benchmark lol.

One thing I do want to ask everyone who has or knows about the x79 and x99....other than being forced to overclock the FSB which pushes several things like pci-e and such to be overclocked is there any way to get odd memory mhz like 2570 etc?  I've seen a guy who got that but not sure how he managed to do that pushing the bus from 100 to 107 or so when everything I read says these things really don't go over 104 max...


----------



## Kanan (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah was meant generally.

I don't know maybe he DID push it further - I have no other idea.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah, unfortunately I have the link and such but the pictures of his results don't show I just see text of him describing 2570 was tops for him...which I think is like 107-8 fsb which is extremely high to push these cpus.  The issue is so much is linked to it you're not just pushing the memory or even a couple things, it's the Pci-e and the speed of many other things tied in with the so called FSB on this platform.  That is why it's hard to get much out of it unlike in old days you could do almost your whole overclock just doubling the FSB and much more adjustment available.  I'm mostly frustrated because there is no way to get between 2500 and 2666 mhz other than fsb adjustments.  Very frustrating because despite having several straps to pick from for speed....they ALL give 2666 mhz as a speed and only under that do you get 2333 mhz and varying frequencies with the memory along with 100 vs 133 vs 166 strap etc.  I'm not sure why they "fixed" the 2666 speed and all others vary depending on strap.  Other than some platform constraint it could be simply they assumed 2400 mhz was tops (if that) and everything above that didn't need to be addressed only slower speed increments to help people hit certain frequencies if their CPU refused to do 2400 mhz for example.  I have played with 133 strap but unlike a few others' who have posted who claim that helps their oc'ing for me it hurts it.  ONLY strap (so far) that allows me to get very far with overclocking the memory and FSB is 100.  If any of you have different experiences and would like to share how straps affected your OC's would love to hear it.  I'm a relative noob to dealing with the straps because till recently I only tried a couple times and left it alone after most failing results.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh, and other than I managed CAS 9 no news.  I did find a few frequencies people have mentioned in fine tuning the pc in the bios which may or may not help me though.  There is a pci-e skew value which some report makes difference in overclocking for example.  So there may be more I need to do to get best OC or maybe not, but I'll have to look into those adjustments further and hopefully figure out how to use them.  Also this is latest result CAS 9 didn't need the 1.7 volts to memory I had used in first result thankfully so you could almost use this 24/7


----------



## Kanan (Oct 2, 2016)

I see a lot of people using strap for overclocking but that is more cpu overclocking not ram. Also I don't see much sense in it for me personally because multiplier is unlocked. 

BTW.  Maybe he did a overclock of his ram to 2570 with a combination of strap and fsb increase  (only +4 max). A odd mix perhaps.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 2, 2016)

BTW.  Maybe he did a overclock of his ram to 2570 with a combination of strap and fsb increase  (only +4 max). A odd mix perhaps.[/QUOTE]

This is why I asked.  I'm not sure how you can do that, but wondering exactly that if I'm missing something you can do with the straps to get such a combination without going beyond +4 fsb.  So far I'm not seeing it so hence why I asked in case I'm just not seeing it.  However when I played around with it no matter what I did the strap only puts the memory further below 2400 mhz not above it...


----------



## Kanan (Oct 2, 2016)

Maybe ask him? I guess this is the easiest way.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 2, 2016)

Thread was dead couple years ago but I could try to IM him I suppose.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Wasn't able to get around to Im'ing that guy but I will just for hoo haws and with luck he's still alive and even checks email from that site lol.  Anyway I've had annoying times where I have tried to run burntest and failed stability after one run.  I couldn't figure out why it happened every so often but thankfully I kept many screenshots of my results and I was able to lower most vcca, dram and other voltage values while RAISING the one value that seems to make all the difference.._*.CPU PLL voltage.  *_So just a heads up for all of you (all 1-2 of you) reading this thread and who want to post results or have same'ish system and have problems like I do when you change voltages and they all matter, but you miss the most important one not realizing it was almost the value that made all the difference... check out the voltages here...

 



note the flip/flop of the vtt voltage of 1.35 and PLL 2.0 in 2nd one versus vtt 1.28 and PLL 2.025 in 2nd one.  Also note the CAS 9 timings got exactly the same or less GFLOPS, so I think raising PLL is better way to stability then the ridiculously high VTT and DRAM voltage I had in first example.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 3, 2016)

Lga2011 overclocking is complicated as shit but that way you have at least some fun to do. I read some time pll is important just came to my mind when you wrote about it. Since I do only simple overclocks im glad that works too. No fiddling with any complicated settings and good increases.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah, it is complex in that there are so many variables you can "forget" about one as you change the other 10 and suddenly your stable OC is complete crap unstable and you have no idea why.  Also, using the turbo v evo Asus tool to change voltages in windows is handy, but I do notice I do that and even if I set everything back to formerly stable settings it can suddenly not pass; so I think it isn't as stable or reliable as changing it in the bios.  It appears to work and shows the values change and software shows the changes accordingly but it does appear to somehow screw with the stability of windows perhaps.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2016)

I tried to get the CAS 9 stable again and got blue screens etc.  So now it makes sense why at CAS 9 even when it tested "stable" the results were same or lower than lower timings like CAS 10 etc, something in the system was throttling or borderline stable so it limped through a test or two but results were weak and at least tonight not even repeatable.  The good= I have really honed in and seen what the limits of this system is... the bad= I am at the limits and other than monkeying with other secondary timings etc not a whole lot more I could do to improve results within stability.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 4, 2016)

Well cl 10 is very good too it's still a achievement.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks!  Yeah, right now I've got CL 0 because it's flaking out on me lol.  So something is different since I managed to get that last run which was just earlier today or yesterday...So yeah, simply speaks to the complexity of the platform and also how finicky it is particularly with memory.  When I in a better financial situation I'll probably just invest in a brand new/used ivy bridge processor or a really good clocking sandy bridge retail and I can get bios updated and with luck I'll get a sample with a good memory controller.  For now neither of those are happening so I just have to figure out what is causing the issue and get it stable so I can use this thing and enjoy it not wonder when the next freeze or blue screen occurs.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 4, 2016)

hehe, aww that poor SB-E 6 core ES, "he" deserves to be used. I wouldn't replace it. But if you're that curious I would take a i7 4930K or 4960X then, I don't think SB-E is worth it to replace another SB-E just because of bios and maybe better lottery. I wouldn't even replace it with Ivy-E.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2016)

Well I have a 3930k sitting here, it works it came with this motherboard I got them together.  However the fact that there is some weird randomness to my issues at times as well as one other little caveat....the Asus software suite I spoke of earlier and is in every screenshot I take has been giving me warnings that my 12v rail is low or 3.3 is etc.  I dismissed it as bad readings or issues with software but the other possibility here is the power supply is weak.  Trust me I love my little ES the memory controller on it is quite good but I'm not so wedded to it I'd keep it if it was failing.  Funny enough...as I am typing this I see the little warning box 3.3 volt line is 0.0 volts lol.  That's why I dismiss it because it's not really possible, if anything went down to even close to 0 on voltage system would shut off/bluescreen etc.  Anyway, I'll play around with settings see if it's just something I got set a bit "off".  I would only replace it with just a cpu because that's a heck of a lot easier and cheaper than getting new mobo/memory/cpu etc.  Anyway I'll figure it out one way or another.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, another case of resetting a voltage and not even remembering or noticing it in the screenshots....I just so happened to notice reviewing the successful runs the pch 1.1 voltage rail I had slightly overvolted to either 1.125 or in most of the runs it was 1.15....So yeah the main chipset wasn't getting enough juice I guess I was having a hard time even getting quick 1 gigabyte runs stable and all the other things I was saying were odd so I think the software is just a little goofy on those rail voltage readings but it did actually make me think to look at the pch voltage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2016)

Just curious... Does anyone with an X79 have all their Ram slots filled? Im wondering if this may be the reason why I havent been able to keep my OC stable for a while


----------



## Kanan (Oct 10, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious... Does anyone with an X79 have all their Ram slots filled? Im wondering if this may be the reason why I havent been able to keep my OC stable for a while


Me no. But I heard a few times that more Ram in X79 (and generally) = more instability when OC'ing. The extreme overclockers go for 2 or even just 1 Ram.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Me no. But I heard a few times that more Ram in X79 (and generally) = more instability when OC'ing. The extreme overclockers go for 2 or even just 1 Ram.



That's all platforms. More memory controller load means lower clocks.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious... Does anyone with an X79 have all their Ram slots filled? Im wondering if this may be the reason why I havent been able to keep my OC stable for a while



Yes, but my 3820K is only at 4.2


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 10, 2016)

Yep, never an advantage to higher density memory and/or more sticks of memory...any combination of those two things limits your memory overclock, period.  When I had 2 sticks of 2 gig memory in this in dual channel it was very easy to do whatever I want, now I have 4 sticks of 4 gig memory and despite it being very good ram the platform as a whole will fight you and destabilize much quicker with more slots filled/high density individual RAM.  I'd love to just have 2 sticks but for whatever use it is I got 4 slots filled just to have quad channel memory...not sure it hardly makes any difference but seems silly not to get as much as I can out of my memory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2016)

Well this is a last ditch attempt to regain some OC back before eventually deciding to upgrade. ive got 32GB 4x8GB DDR3 sticks on the way instead of running my 8x4GB sticks. Ive lost 400mhz OC off my CPU because of this i think. If it doesnt solve the problem then I may as well sell off and go for a newer i7 setup with less cores (I never really needed all 6 cores anyway xp)

Still not 100% certain if its CPU degradation from the voltage, but i dont think im running high volts. Im runnning 1.38v and temps have never gone above 70'c for gaming with my H105


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow, that's a ton of memory.  I can guarantee your OC will suffer to some degree with that.  Those are relatively low voltages so you're not abusing the cpu very much with that, many people pump 1.4+ regularly through these processors and 1.5'ish for 5.0 ghz feats sometimes even repeatedly.  I'd honestly have gotten 4x4 gigs of memory unless you use huge amount of memory hogging programs...but hopefully higher density sticks will be less hampering than filling every slot, I guess you'll find out should be interesting.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well this is a last ditch attempt to regain some OC back before eventually deciding to upgrade. ive got 32GB 4x8GB DDR3 sticks on the way instead of running my 8x4GB sticks. Ive lost 400mhz OC off my CPU because of this i think. If it doesnt solve the problem then I may as well sell off and go for a newer i7 setup with less cores (I never really needed all 6 cores anyway xp)
> 
> Still not 100% certain if its CPU degradation from the voltage, but i dont think im running high volts. Im runnning 1.38v and temps have never gone above 70'c for gaming with my H105


Not CPU degradation with that voltage, no - but most certainly mainboard/vrm degradation. Not the first time I see it and not the last. Overclocking stresses mainboards very much and they degrade faster - never forget this. And this is extra true on a 6 Core+ gaming machine. That's why I run my CPU undervolted - I want as short of stress on the hardware as possible while enjoying the benefits of a 6 core semi highend machine. The last platform I had was AM2+ with a Gigabyte semi highend board (790GX) and a Phenom II 940 clocked at 3.3 GHz 24/7. It was good for almost 6 years - I want that again with this platform (I bought it end of 2013) if it's fast enough for the job. So that's the "why".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2016)

got the 4x8GB sticks in.... Ive bumped the clocks back up to 4.5Ghz, now its just waiting and seeing if crashes still occur


::EDIT::

Cross your fingers -- I really hope im able to get another year out of this 3930k


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 13, 2016)

might want to try a few passes of a stress program, that's the quickest way to see how stable you really are.  They are overkill but it does give me peace of mind that if I can pass at least a few runs of burntest etc that I'm not going to be greeted by bluescreens or programs crashing and losing what I was working on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, Havent stress tested yet as ive been working, but general usage alone my pc seems to function a lot smoother. all that ram used to make Chrome bork out and start freezing or responding very very slowly. games were laggy sometimes and now they are smoother.  Ive played a few games like GW2 & KF2 without a problem. Ive had a load of stuff running in the background while I would be alt tabbing and switching in and out of games and I still havent got a BSOD yet. Normally that would happen after ive done it a fair few times but for the moment it seems pretty solid. Temps are back to the low idle instead of 50'c

I'll load up some BF4 later tonight for a few rounds and see if it crashes. I think I might even turn HT off at this stage next time i restart my PC as i dont really have use for it and want to see if it has affected my fps in any way.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, generally speaking 32 gigs of memory is way more than you could ever use unless you are using some serious graphics software or multiple memory hogging apps all at once etc etc.  So basically you got way more than you need (I'd guess) although when you do have all that stuff running at once I'd be interested in you checking how much memory is actually being used, obviously windows task manager is easiest and everyone has it on the pc but could use other programs to check as well as you probably well know.  I'm no expert I just don't know your level of expertise but I can tell it's pretty high and probably in many areas you know more than I do I just so happened to have good practical knowledge about this platform because I've used multiple memory configurations and a couple processors and tried countless Overclocks with various speeds/timings etc.  I've never populated every slot I was running dual channel for a while because I only had 2 sticks of memory and the board wouldn't read beyond that due to pin damage, now with replacement board I have what you currently have which is 4 slots populated I just have half the memory capacity density and have 4x4 gigs rather than your 4x8 gigs.  Anyway sounds like having higher density sticks but half the slots populated made a huge difference, which I'd kind of suspect because it is a ton of stress on the board and cpu memory controller to have every memory slot in operation at the same time. So it's interesting to hear how you notice the difference between all slots and half slots with same gigabytes of memory, I would probably never populate all the slots but I would have considered it till I heard how you seemed to find out that it appears x79 at least doesn't particularly appreciate that plus a healthy CPU overclock.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2016)

Well... I used to use two browsers with a load of tabs open & thats why i needed more ram even with chrome open right now & Azureus im sitting on 10GB of ram usage. I used to run 16GB of ram before and keeping things running while running battlefield 3 or 4 would see ram usage almost max out.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok, but maybe I'm asking the obvious...why keep multiple browsers open while playing a pc game?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ok, but maybe I'm asking the obvious...why keep multiple browsers open while playing a pc game?



I dont always, I close the second one down. 10GB is just with chrome open


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 19, 2016)

That sounds like a lot...what are you running exactly?  I'm just curious, granted hyperthreading and the ability of multi-cores and multiple threading theoretically allows you to run multiple things with no or minimal loss of speed at any one task but I admit I'm a minimalist so I close and even stop every windows background crap task or program that wants to open on startup because when I only had 4-8 gigs of memory it was obvious how bad the slowdowns were once memory was even close to mostly used up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2016)

just about 50 or so tabs, too lazy to bookmark and load everything all up again. i know what tab is what so just click on it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 20, 2016)

Um ok.  Thanks for explanation though I admit I don't rationally follow it considering I err on the opposite extreme of running as little as possible particularly stuff I am not actively using.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 20, 2016)

50 tabs? Wow, I just noticed that number, that's a massive amount of pages open.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 22, 2016)

So FreedomEclipse how is the system working? I'm curious if it's relatively smooth sailing with new memory configuration and if it's still running better and not getting slowdowns/performance issues like before? As I said I may never fill all my RAM slots but still fascinating to know the practical application of filling every memory slot vs higher density mem with same overall gigs and how it actually effects stability and performance.  I am actually surprised you found such a difference at first and wondering if you still are again sailing smoothly with higher overclock or if any problems came back or not.  I have a few odd "quirks" I have noticed in my machine as well that I haven't mentioned so I may bring them up and see if anyone else has them or they are just something I deal with.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2016)

I still think its early days so far, Its been through a few guildwars 2 sessions & 2hrs of BF1 tonight and no BSOD yet. System is still running quite smoothly and temps havent spiked or idled at 52'c for a while. Going to put in some more BF1 time and pretty much just wait and see if it BSOD's If it doesnt then I'll hop back up another 100mhz back to 4.6

::edit::

Exactly 30 mins after making this post my system bsod during a round of BF1 with 101 error. Ive revised the vrm settings in my bios to see if i can get it stable again at 4.5ghz


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I still think its early days so far, Its been through a few guildwars 2 sessions & 2hrs of BF1 tonight and no BSOD yet. System is still running quite smoothly and temps havent spiked or idled at 52'c for a while. Going to put in some more BF1 time and pretty much just wait and see if it BSOD's If it doesnt then I'll hop back up another 100mhz back to 4.6
> 
> ::edit::
> 
> Exactly 30 mins after making this post my system bsod during a round of BF1 with 101 error. Ive revised the vrm settings in my bios to see if i can get it stable again at 4.5ghz



Damn.  I was pulling for you that all was well and it was like a miracle cure for your pc lol.  All was well till you  sent original post to me...your PC read it and said FU I'm going to bluescreen.  Pretty amazing though how weird these things are and they just do crazy shit out of nowhere just when you think you got them figured out.  OK 101 error I believe is memory related, I'm going to check but I know it's one of the hundreds I've gotten when I was stress testing my pc and pushing the limits with CPU and memory overclock.  X79 is still a very capable beast for its' age but it is known to be very, very picky about RAM and settings related to it.  I can attest to that.  So have you seen your CPU temps while gaming etc? You probably should get a program to monitor that as you stress system so you can rule out any heat related issues...idle temp is meaningless generally unless they are through the roof but your temps while cpu is being heavily used are critical.  Part of the reason I like silly stress tests is you aren't on a full screen like a game and you can watch the temps right up to any bluescreen or freeze and you know if they are kinda high or not. 

Also since I have become a relative "expert" in what not to do with this platform due to all my experiments torturing this poor system would you mind posting as many of your voltages/settings as possible?  We have systems that are close enough (down to an Asus motherboard) that I'm sure I may be able to help by comparing your settings to mine and see if they are in line and sound plausible and workable.  Obviously our cpus/memory are different and will have variance but generally a lot of the settings will be very similar or within a narrow enough "range" that you may just have one silly setting off a bit and it is causing all the hassle.  If you've read back through most of my posts you will see I have had more failures and pain with problems just like yours than I'd care to admit and also your overclock is dead nuts on to mine...currently 4.5 ghz was at 4.6 but voltage higher than I'd like and seemed a bit bleeding edge for running my memory at high mhz and CAS settings.  Anyway hope you figure it out one way or another and I'd certainly like to help or try anyway best as I can.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2016)

101 is Vcore related, Hence i revised the VRM settings. Im probably dealing with a bit of V-droop but i read up on a few guides and they said to set the VRMs to optimised instead of Manual>Medium which is what i had it on.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 22, 2016)

AH ok thanks, I was about to look it up, I admit I forgot which numbers were which I saw them all trust me.  So what is your vcore set at?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 22, 2016)

Yep 109 is related to memory. I did get 101 a few times however I did get multiple codes some of which I couldn't even find a reason for which can be frustrating but usually you can logically figure it out if you record or remember what settings you changed etc.  My vdroop I set to be essentially non-existant I think I am on ultra-high for vdroop currently...4.5 ghz my cpu will do with 1.335 volts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2016)

My Vcore should be about 1.38v


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 22, 2016)

AH, yeah that's within reason, up to 4.5 ghz my particular cpu sips voltage.  Once you push further it goes up exponentially lol.  Granted I have the rampage board but your pro should have a similar set of VRM settings, possibly identical.  Since you mentioned that you reminded me including that 101 code I got that and other freezes and simply failing memory tests by not having my vrm settings correct.  Also since you were and still are pushing the VRM hard on your setup with fairly high mhz memory and high density my guess is every bit of your issues revolves around VRM temps and settings.  I touched the VRM area of my board and the heatsinks were quite hot while it was stressed, then I put a big fan strapped to cables that run over the area and suddenly I was getting stable results consistently while testing even when pushing my memory harder.  I also set the switching frequencies to max on the board and slightly bumped up the voltage to the main chipset once fan was in place and I got further improvements in stability while getting better results.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2016)

Ive been thinking about finding a way of directing more airflow over my ram & vrms - I played two rounds of BF1 while running vuze in the background and both were running hot!

I was looking for an Antec Spot 100 but it seems Antec have stopped doing those and i cant seem find or know of a similar solution.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2016)

well, Ive paid over the odds for an Antec Spot 100 (100mm fan) off ebay. Getting it from the US as there are none here in the UK, the closest is a secondhand one in germany but hes charging too much for P&P. Should be here in about a week or so


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 23, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, Ive paid over the odds for an Antec Spot 100 (100mm fan) off ebay. Getting it from the US as there are none here in the UK, the closest is a secondhand one in germany but hes charging too much for P&P. Should be here in about a week or so



Hopefully that does the trick, I've heard of that fan but I had ordered 3 of 140 mm silverstone fans 2 for my AIO cooler for the cpu and 1 just for case cooling if I could find a place it would work...it ended up being the fan I tie wrapped onto the cpu cooler tubing which conveniently is right over the VRM.  I have it full blast as all my fans are....it is 171 cfm lol.  Highest cfm fan I've seen with relatively low noise...43 db I think.  Most fans much over 100 cfm are 48-60 db and are just true screamers.  My system already had 6-7 fans running included with my case so I'm used to moderate noise just not the screamer Delta fans with super high cfm over 200 for example.  Anyway it probably is overkill but maybe not, because as you said that area gets seriously hot when you pump voltage it requires to run 16 gb+ of memory @ 2400mhz.
              Many cpu's can't even do 2400 mhz on X79 or require lousy timings when you try to push memory to the max...and even those that can like mine its' truly an overclock and the CPU memory controller and the VRM on your board smokes in doing so.  Before I put the fan over my VRM I was running intel burntest and only a minute/two had gone by and I touched that area of the board just over my CPU and the heatsinks....they were so damn hot I literally couldn't hold my fingertip to them for more than a second or two.  Then I realized why I was getting mixed results in passing tests and why sometimes it failed over and over or would pass one day and next day fail miserably with all the same settings, it simply was a matter of how long PC was up and how hot the vrm got and if it cried uncle and gave up or passed but probably barely so.  


            Also I know your memory is rated @ 2400 mhz according to signature (that's great ddr3 at 32mb!) are you running it at 2400 mhz?  Also I'm curious what are the main timings your memory is rated for and what do you have it set at?  Currently I have my memory @ 2400 mhz 10-12-12-32 1 CR timing.  Whatever you are set at  you have double my memory capacity and running 2400 mhz that's a serious load for the cpu to handle.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2016)

So far it seems ok (fingers crossed) Ive turned HT off and put in at least 3hrs BF1 today and no BSOD so far.

The ram im currently running at 2133mhz just to take it out of the equation when it comes to the overclock. Once the antec fan is in and i have some airflow over the ram then i'll have them running back at their advertised speed. I think the timings are mostly the same for 2400mhz DDR3


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah, smart idea, I think the fan is a must on these systems having that much memory plus mhz speed.  I'm not surprised when you had every slot filled it just made it even worse even though gigs were the same.  But still you have a lot of memory for that cpu to handle guaranteed if you give it adequate voltage your VRM is cooking.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 26, 2016)

I have some news too:

I had to increase voltage all the way up from 1.31 to 1.36vcore because I had dark screens in GTA online suddenly (black screen of sudden death). Seems something degraded I don't know. Well cpu was bought used and it seems after a few months usage it's not able to do it with 1.31v and oc at 4.5ghz anymore. If any of you guys have pro tips how to increase oc stability I'd be thankful - I didn't tweak those complex settings just did ultra simple oc with multiplier and manual voltage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I have some news too:
> 
> I had to increase voltage all the way up from 1.31 to 1.36vcore because I had dark screens in GTA online suddenly (black screen of sudden death). Seems something degraded I don't know. Well cpu was bought used and it seems after a few months usage it's not able to do it with 1.31v and oc at 4.5ghz anymore. If any of you guys have pro tips how to increase oc stability I'd be thankful - I didn't tweak those complex settings just did ultra simple oc with multiplier and manual voltage.



For me personally when i got my 3930k I followed this guide here

I didnt follow it totally to the book mind you but it sets a good foundation to understand just how to do it. pay attention to the part where it talks about the power phases/VRMS etc though since your board is missing one of the big heatsinks between the ram slots & the I/O of the motherboard you might not be able to push your CPU as hard as i do. Otherwise our boards are literally identical.

I dont think its mentioned in the guide, but you also want to use Voltage Offset Mode to OC if you can because it extends the life of your CPU and lowers the voltage when your PC is idle I use +0.080 (I think) or +0.085 which sets the voltage at around 1.38-1.39v which is fine for daily use.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For me personally when i got my 3930k I followed this guide here
> 
> I didnt follow it totally to the book mind you but it sets a good foundation to understand just how to do it. pay attention to the part where it talks about the power phases/VRMS etc though since your board is mission one of the big heatsinks between the ram slots & the I/O of the motherboard you might not be able to push your CPU as hard as i do. Otherwise our boards are literally identical.
> 
> I dont think its mentioned in the guide, but you also want to use Voltage Offset Mode to OC if you can because it extends the life of your CPU and lowers the voltage when your PC is idle I use +0.080 (I think) or +0.085 which sets the voltage at around 1.38-1.39v which is fine for daily use.


I'll see into it thanks.

Yeah cooling of vrms could be better, but I think it's okay.  I have two 140mm blowing directly on board and gpu and the cpu cooler helps a bit too. Basically I couldve done 5ghz and more with that nice chip but my cpu cooler was too weak for it. temps too high, shut off/restart, safety kicked in.

BTW I'm using offset voltage, nvm my wrong wording.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2016)

So i found out one of the reasons why my PC was possibly hating life with all dimm slots populated.... It turns out that not all of my ram kits were identical -- They are the same speed & capacity but the timings are slightly different according to their data sheets. Could of been a different batch with different IC's

Kingston KHX24C11T3K2/8X
Kingston HX324C11T3K2/8


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So i found out one of the reasons why my PC was possibly hating life with all dimm slots populated.... It turns out that not all of my ram kits were identical -- They are the same speed & capacity but the timings are slightly different according to their data sheets. Could of been a different batch with different IC's
> 
> Kingston KHX24C11T3K2/8X
> Kingston HX324C11T3K2/8



Yep, my ram at one point was mish mosh and 2 kits and I can tell you I was able to do it on this platform, but it didn't work well or fast...definitely one kit will limit the other etc. 



Kanan said:


> I'll see into it thanks.
> 
> Yeah cooling of vrms could be better, but I think it's okay.  I have two 140mm blowing directly on board and gpu and the cpu cooler helps a bit too. Basically I couldve done 5ghz and more with that nice chip but my cpu cooler was too weak for it. temps too high, shut off/restart, safety kicked in.
> 
> BTW I'm using offset voltage, nvm my wrong wording.



Yeah, I always was and am a big fan of VRM cooling with this platform and even back to my good old nvidia sli 680 with dual core 8600 core 2 duo.  I just remembered that mobo had active cooling on vrm and chipsets and I also had a tpower i45 mobo which was king of fsb overclocking and again...it had multiple fans on chipset/vrm etc and I got the fsb well over 600 which was very high for that platform...I think I booted with 700 fsb but it wasn't stable, anyway I digress lol.  Good old days so to speak I still have those mobo's/cpus in my spare room.  I gave the tpower to my stepsons and eventually it stopped booting so not sure what part of it is bricked, cpu/mobo/etc... by the time they gave it back to me it wasn't new enough technology to even bother with, but I may switch out a few components from the 680 sli just to see if it's a problem other than the board, just for shits and giggles. 



Kanan said:


> I have some news too:
> 
> I had to increase voltage all the way up from 1.31 to 1.36vcore because I had dark screens in GTA online suddenly (black screen of sudden death). Seems something degraded I don't know. Well cpu was bought used and it seems after a few months usage it's not able to do it with 1.31v and oc at 4.5ghz anymore. If any of you guys have pro tips how to increase oc stability I'd be thankful - I didn't tweak those complex settings just did ultra simple oc with multiplier and manual voltage.



Yeah, I was always leery of that 1.31 volts being enough for 4.5 ghz...maybe it was, but it definitely was bare minimum and possibly it's degradation but it also also could be other reason/s that it suddenly went unstable enough to blackscreen.  However as much as I think 1.31 simply isn't enough, did you try 1.33 volts as a happy medium and see how it handles that? Ironically that's what my cpu is happy with at 4.5 ghz.  Also I never have used the "offset" voltages like you guys do so I can't comment on that vs. the static use the way I alwyas use it...Also I have the vdroop set to very high so you may get away with less voltage if you can set your vdroop higher?  Also Kanan I know you said you didn't get too far into the smaller settings but that could be where most if not all your problem lies.  I can tell you it can make all the difference.  Not sure if that is what your system needs but definitely worth considering.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 26, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yep, my ram at one point was mish mosh and 2 kits and I can tell you I was able to do it on this platform, but it didn't work well or fast...definitely one kit will limit the other etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll look into it thanks ! no I tried everything from 1.31 upwards only 1.36 happened to be stable for GTA online. that game is very demanding... I think it was okay with 1.35 too but I verified with prime later and had another black screen so I went up another notch and then it was stable. if that vdroop setting helps though I'll give another shot at undervolting it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I'll look into it thanks ! no I tried everything from 1.31 upwards only 1.36 happened to be stable for GTA online. that game is very demanding... I think it was okay with 1.35 too but I verified with prime later and had another black screen so I went up another notch and then it was stable. if that vdroop setting helps though I'll give another shot at undervolting it.



Wow, that just seems odd it would jump that far...that's a BIG difference in voltage really which is why I suggested the medium point as being fine if 1.31 appeared to be stable or at least seemed it.  Yes vdroop is huge! Because if you have it set to droop the voltages drop significantly under what you have it set for...like that 1.31 if you have it on lowest vdroop setting under a stressful game like GTA etc it probably is at about 1.29 or so while under the most stress, maybe even droops farther.  On my board I have had it set to high or very/ultra high and one allows it to just barely droop (essentially gives it voltage you set it for while under load) whereas the ultra/very gives the cpu a slight boost to voltage over what my actual setting is.  So yeah, again no idea about the "offset" for I never tried that but at least with my settings vdroop is massively important depending on how you set it to behave.  Also again if you can list the vrm settings you are using I may be able to help you based on mine.  But yeah, seems odd it would suddenly need such a big jump suddenly...have you been playing that game for a while with it at 1.31 volts? Or have you only been playing game short time?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I also had a tpower i45 mobo which was king of fsb overclocking and again...it had multiple fans on chipset/vrm etc and I got the fsb well over 600 which was very high for that platform...I think I booted with 700 fsb but it wasn't stable.



I had one of these for a Q9550 build. board wouldnt go past 370 or 460FSB and the one time i did the board never posted again and i had to RMA -- I sold the returned board to Kovet who used to be an active member on these forums many many moons ago. Im not sure how well he did with but i think he said it did alright


----------



## Kanan (Oct 27, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow, that just seems odd it would jump that far...that's a BIG difference in voltage really which is why I suggested the medium point as being fine if 1.31 appeared to be stable or at least seemed it.  Yes vdroop is huge! Because if you have it set to droop the voltages drop significantly under what you have it set for...like that 1.31 if you have it on lowest vdroop setting under a stressful game like GTA etc it probably is at about 1.29 or so while under the most stress, maybe even droops farther.  On my board I have had it set to high or very/ultra high and one allows it to just barely droop (essentially gives it voltage you set it for while under load) whereas the ultra/very gives the cpu a slight boost to voltage over what my actual setting is.  So yeah, again no idea about the "offset" for I never tried that but at least with my settings vdroop is massively important depending on how you set it to behave.  Also again if you can list the vrm settings you are using I may be able to help you based on mine.  But yeah, seems odd it would suddenly need such a big jump suddenly...have you been playing that game for a while with it at 1.31 volts? Or have you only been playing game short time?


You bet it is odd. I'll try the vdroop thing and report back. Yeah I was playing and doing a lot with 1.31 Vcore, game was stable but first of all even Prime was stable with it (blend). That's why I tend to see it as a degradation of some kind - could be CPU, could be motherboard, or both.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, as odd as my system is (by the way as an aside it's doing that bullshit where it throws a code 00 on first start and has to reset then boots fine on every start, yet if you reset it boots fine go figure) so yeah x79 has been quite a handful to me admittedly from broken hardware to just weird behavior with memory and with booting in general.  However it just makes no sense that you even passed prime and daily tasks/gaming etc and now it just throws a fit unless you throw .05 more volts at it...that is almost as weird as my 00 reboot bug that literally came, went, and came back lol...I mean how does that happen?  Anyway I hope you get it stable and as I said perhaps there are some settings other than vcore that were borderline and something changed so now they aren't stable...I don't know, just throwing it out there.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 27, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had one of these for a Q9550 build. board wouldnt go past 370 or 460FSB and the one time i did the board never posted again and i had to RMA -- I sold the returned board to Kovet who used to be an active member on these forums many many moons ago. Im not sure how well he did with but i think he said it did alright



Huh, that's odd mine served me for a couple years I think without fail and no idea what the kids did (maybe nothing) but now it lights up but won't boot.  But I ran ddr2 at 1200 mhz + on it and had the FSB well into the 600+ territory at the time it was a blast!  But that is with a dual core I wouldn't expect the quad core to do as well, but still surprised yours was such a dud from the start.


----------



## Ithanul (Oct 30, 2016)

Finally working a bit on the X79 system I have.  First off it needs some cleaning and a case going to get some cutting done to its insides.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Finally working a bit on the X79 system I have.  First off it needs some cleaning and a case going to get some cutting done to its insides.
> 
> View attachment 80645
> View attachment 80646



your dog doesnt look too happy that its being neglected so you can fill something big n black with some other stuffs....


On a side note -- Antec spot cool is in got it installed and blowing over the VRMs. Cranked the clocks back to 4.6Ghz, All thats left is to jump into a few games and see if that was what the problem was.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> your dog doesnt look too happy that its being neglected so you can fill something big n black with some other stuffs....
> 
> 
> On a side note -- Antec spot cool is in got it installed and blowing over the VRMs. Cranked the clocks back to 4.6Ghz, All thats left is to jump into a few games and see if that was what the problem was.


That ain't my dog, that is my Mom's dog.

Finally got the motherboard in.



 

Now to wait for the thermal pads to show up, so I can put the motherboard blocks on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2016)

What CPU you be running?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice, glad to see some activity here and at home with your Pc's....hopefully a great new build and I hope that vrm fan makes all the difference, I can say it will help long as enough cooling is provided to the board.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What CPU you be running?


I have a 3930K that I got along with this board that I bought used.

Hope to get this up and the X99 up as well before the end of the year is out.  Kind of tricky at the moment since I'm doing three college classes that eat up a good chunk of my time during the week, plus dividing up time between three projects:  my new build for the folder/boinc, drawing art cards for prizes over on another forum board, and crocheting myself a nice fluffy winter blanket.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, x79 and x99 lucky you...and going to college? How'd you get all those toys lol. I am eyeballing a rampage 10 that is an open box but new but despite it being a beast of a board am wondering if by the time I get cpu etc for it x99 may be history lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I have a 3930K that I got along with this board that I bought used.
> 
> Hope to get this up and the X99 up as well before the end of the year is out.  Kind of tricky at the moment since I'm doing three college classes that eat up a good chunk of my time during the week, plus dividing up time between three projects:  my new build for the folder/boinc, drawing art cards for prizes over on another forum board, and crocheting myself a nice fluffy winter blanket.



Id like to see what sort of speeds you get out of that 3930k when you watercool it


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 2, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow, x79 and x99 lucky you...and going to college? How'd you get all those toys lol. I am eyeballing a rampage 10 that is an open box but new but despite it being a beast of a board am wondering if by the time I get cpu etc for it x99 may be history lol.


I lurk over three forum boards, craigslist, and ebay.  All the hardware I have is bought used.

Depending on X99 board, some can run Xeons on them.  I actually have two X99 boards, one ITX and one ATX.

Considering I have over 10 CPUs on hand at the moment (I have bad habit of hoarding hardware).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow, 10 cpus? I have several, but most are core 2 duos and relatively worthless leftovers from old builds, I'm assuming you have several which are fairly current just from the list of hardware you have that you have mentioned...I'm envious...My hesitation for x99 is I'm not sure what the roadmap for intel looks like and I hate to buy a few components and in a year when I finally can afford the cpu (currently up to 1800 bucks!) like the 10 core newest x99 and find out the x99 is being replaced and not compatible with the newest platform which will render x99 irrelevant and is 10x faster.  I know, unlikely to be that much better but at times big leaps are made when a totally new cpu is created with totally new instruction sets.  Anyway very tempting for me to get that rampage special edition board which is top of the top and great foundation for a future build.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 2, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow, 10 cpus? I have several, but most are core 2 duos and relatively worthless leftovers from old builds, I'm assuming you have several which are fairly current just from the list of hardware you have that you have mentioned...I'm envious...My hesitation for x99 is I'm not sure what the roadmap for intel looks like and I hate to buy a few components and in a year when I finally can afford the cpu (currently up to 1800 bucks!) like the 10 core newest x99 and find out the x99 is being replaced and not compatible with the newest platform which will render x99 irrelevant and is 10x faster.  I know, unlikely to be that much better but at times big leaps are made when a totally new cpu is created with totally new instruction sets.  Anyway very tempting for me to get that rampage special edition board which is top of the top and great foundation for a future build.


That can always happen with tech, but right now silicon advancements are slowing down unless they manage some miraculous leap.  I tend to like hardware no matter if a piece is a few gens behind.  I have a old 1090T in my current folder/boinc, my main rig has a 4770K delidded, and four old Xeons in some IBM servers(seriously old ones, DDR2 is required for them).

My Uncle beats me though on old hardware, he still uses a computer that has like 512MB DDR RAM with a super old Intel in it.  I actually manage to load Ubuntu on it for giggles.  Peeps around here pretty much run computers until they die.  Reason I still see machines running Windows 98, XP, Vista, etc.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah, I have seen a few things but haven't really spent the time or followed trends so I was partially asking if you or anyone following this thread had heard anything about x99 and what its' lifespan was and if Intel has anything even in a preliminary position to replace it.  From what I have seen, for the unforeseeable future it seems x99 is going to be around for a while...but I could have missed something, hence my question.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2016)

Well I think this motherboard might be on its way out.... Some of the USB 3.0 ports on the back arent working anymore but power is still being passed through it so i can still charge my phones etc etc. Its really strange. But whatever I plug into those ports. Nothing comes on screen. Ive tried different USB sticks and peripherals but it does nothing.
Ive checked the bios to make sure all the USB controllers are turned on. but Its still not working.


Strange...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 3, 2016)

My camera will and phone will NOT work through usb ports on mobo or on the tower I have so it may be windows issue and/or something else.  My ports will charge and hook up etc and show the devices, but camera driver fails and shows it tried to load but won't work.  However for everything else they do work so my issue is more a driver/windows thing (they used to work with camera) and yours sounds like the ports themselves are just dead...Could be having issues with your mobo and might be similar issue with Kanan with his issue with voltages needing to be markedly higher suddenly...I don't think a cpu changes/degrades so quickly in his case especially with relatively low voltage so that would point to the motherboard or other peripherals perhaps as more likely culprits. I myself have at least one dead pcie slot on this board from my short issue caused by a metal clip and my old board before it totally stopped working due to pin damage the onboard sound just quit one day.  So boards have so many connections and electrical currents through them simply by sheer volume of mechanical items on the board there is a high chance of something failing especially after years of use and overclocking to boot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2016)

Actually it won't charge anything . Theres the initial power once you plug something in but then it dies. Bit of an inconvenience as my external drives are as plugged back there


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 3, 2016)

Huh, yeah sounds like something goofy but if it tries to initiate the port it isn't totally dead but sounds like something may have burned out and maybe it just can't get enough power to work properly, just a common sense guess but you never know it could be a simple driver problem or corrupt data that doesn't allow the port to work when you plug it in?  Just a couple of my novice thoughts.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 3, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ah, I have seen a few things but haven't really spent the time or followed trends so I was partially asking if you or anyone following this thread had heard anything about x99 and what its' lifespan was and if Intel has anything even in a preliminary position to replace it.  From what I have seen, for the unforeseeable future it seems x99 is going to be around for a while...but I could have missed something, hence my question.


Intel tends to go two generations it seems on the high end platforms.  By my understanding the Broadwell-Es will work on the X99 boards with a BIOS update.  I have not seen anything so far about the Kaby Lake-Es.

I basically been keeping an eye on AMD's Zen.  If they hit the price range right and the chips are good multi cores, I can see myself nabbing one to replace my aging 1090T.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 3, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Intel tends to go two generations it seems on the high end platforms.  By my understanding the Broadwell-Es will work on the X99 boards with a BIOS update.  I have not seen anything so far about the Kaby Lake-Es.
> 
> I basically been keeping an eye on AMD's Zen.  If they hit the price range right and the chips are good multi cores, I can see myself nabbing one to replace my aging 1090T.



Yeah I know, tick-tock.  I've been watching actively since pentium iv (which I owned) then later I owned AMD fx-55 etc,.  I just am leery of buying a high end platform that is on its' way out...kinda like my x79 which even has same pin count as x99 but they made it non compatible and ddr4 etc.  And yes Broadwell e is for x99 but that's the tock, of the tick-tock cycle so even though I haven't seen evidence of new motherboard platform it seems it should be the rational next step by how they operate.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> And yes Broadwell e is for x99 but that's the tock, of the tick-tock cycle so even though I haven't seen evidence of new motherboard platform it seems it should be the rational next step by how they operate.


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-processors-to-get-yet-another-socket.224271/

Older article though. By that time, I might be in a perfect position to do another HEDT build and maybe even put it under water. We'll see though.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah, no real details or dates etc there so that is pretty vague but thanks I obviously didn't see that.  Like most that posted there unless the architecture or instruction set is a big improvement it almost looks like it will be same performance or even less than a highly overclocked x99...it even has less cache which never can be a good thing.  So, who knows seems intel is really keeping us in the dark hoping they saturate us with x99 for as long as possible before giving away when the next socket is coming out.  Also, I know they are having issues with die shrinks and even 14nm was delayed and I did see an article that 10nm is scheduled for 2nd half of 2017 but appears that is just a hope at this point and beyond that may be a long time before they can get good enough yields to get 7nm.  So my instincts are that unless they can really invest in new tech they are pretty stuck as far as die size goes and there may be much smaller jumps from platform to platform from now on especially while AMD is sucking ass and giving them no competition to even worry about.  So why should they push their architecture and spend on R & D when they can give us just small improvements and make hay until AMD gives them something to worry about but for now sun is shining.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm in the process of catching up on this thread. I messaged @dalekdukesboy to see if he ever got an answer about the PCIE switches on the RIVE and figured others could benefit from this info, as well as giving me an easy "in" to the thread, lol. So here is what I had typed to him and decided to post here instead:

I'm glad there are still people loving the X79 platform, I built this system in late 2011/early 2012 and was hoping for a long lifespan, and it has provided just that. I started with a 3820 that ended up being a pretty good clocker, ran 4.9GHz its whole life and had an IMC that would run 2520 stably. Later, I swapped the 3820 for this 4930K and swapped my 4x 4GB sticks of Samsung Green "Wonder RAM" for the 4x 8GB of G.Skill I have now. I still have the 3820 along with the RIVE BIOS chip that still has the 4.9GHz OC on it, and I'm still using the Sammy Greens in two other systems.
Since building this PC, those switches have seen a lot of use for troubleshooting and benching.
So here's the low-down on those switches and LEDs beside the switches:
The RIVE has 4 PCI-E paths wired directly to the CPU, the top red slot is one and has 16 lanes, the second red slot and the black slot below it share a path and have 8 lanes, the third red slot is the third path and switches (automatically) between 16 lanes and 8 depending on whether the bottom slot is populated, and the bottom red slot is the fourth path and has 8 lanes. Each switch corresponds to the path in the same order, top switch for top path, bottom switch for bottom path, etc. The switches allow you to physically disable the pathway to the processor to, in effect, remove a PCIE device from the system without physically removing it. The lights next to the switches correspond to the same paths, if a light is on that means the path is enabled via switch *and* that path is populated.
Let me tell you, when you're trying to troubleshoot a system with three or more GPUs, or switching between benching multiple cards, those switches and lights are a godsend. At one point I was running three 7970s in Crossfire and a GTS250 for PhysX, and drivers can be super picky about installation order with a hybrid PhysX setup. The ability to switch off the GTS250 by itself or leave the 250 as the only connected card simply by shutting down and flipping a couple of switches was a great time saver. The switches also came in super handy when I was tinkering with GPU BIOSes, particularly while running Crossfire on the 7970s, as I could be 100% sure of the card I was flashing by shutting off all the other lanes. The feature was implemented by Asus in an effort to help facilitate sub-zero, multi-GPU benching, but those switches have far more uses than just extreme bench runs.
Keep in mind, the PCIE 1x slot is exempt from those switches, as the 1x slot does not have its PCIE lane provided by the CPU, rather it is routed to the PCH.

In all of my years overclocking, I have easily spent the most tinkering time on this board. If you have any questions regarding clocks, voltages, timings, etc., don't hesitate to tag me in a post and I'll answer to the best of my knowledge. Let us keep an active community around this platform like the X58 platform has seen, and share our knowledge and tricks to hopefully extend the lifespan of this platform even further.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey, I just want my thread to live and not die and provide me and ultimately others as well to have a place to comment on a platform that is older yet good enough to do most of what anyone wants...but it's still old 2011-2012 so many people have dumped it or never bothered with it.  Anyway, I am envious you have a 3820 that runs those crazy high clocks and can run memory over 2500...but at the same time?  I admit that made me wonder, also what kind of cooling do you have to get 4.9 ghz and what kind of voltage? So yes I have a lot of questions for you...and currently my 1st pci-e slot is toast as well as a GPU so I'm simply happy I only need one card and I can still run 16 lanes on 3rd slot and everything else seems fine.  Anyway I figured out the lights I think you're talking about when I had issues with the 1st lane and noticed they light up depending on which slot is populated and you have manual switches you can shut them off with which I played with and verified.  So actually that may be helpful to others so thanks, but that I knew...however all the details about your 3820 and high memory ghz has me interested.  My ES 3960 will boot above 4.6 ghz but stable that is highest I've gone and especially with high memory clocks is 4.6 or so and even if it can do better the juice required seemed useless considering even at that speed I hardly have any real use for it.  However, I'm still interested in your results and the details of them because half of reason I have this setup is simply to benchmark and push the limits and just enjoy doing so...not a practical application.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2016)

The 3820 would bench past 5GHz, but 4.9 was the 24/7 overclock. I recall the 24/7 clock being 38x 129 BCLK, RAM at 2407 (18.66 divider). Due to the 3820 not having an unlocked multiplier, I had to run the 39 multiplier and ~125 BCLK to get 4.9 and 2500+ on the RAM. At 38x 129, I recall having had to raise the PLL to 1.86ish, the VCCSA to just under 1.3 volts, and VCORE was at 1.45. Cooling started as a Xigmatek Aegir heatsink with two fans, that held the CPU at 4.6 with ease, later I upgraded to an H100i and that got the 3820 and the 4930K to the limit of where I was willing to push VCORE before hitting a temperature ceiling. I do recall needing a dedicated fan for the VRMs on the RIVE for anything above 4.8 on the 3820, that heatsink got toasty, lol.

EDIT: Found a picture of the system a few months after I had built it, right after it got its second 7970:


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow, that's pretty amazing.  I got the pll up to 2.0 though maybe I can lower it but also that bclock is amazing my setup will do 2 different straps and with the 100 strap I can get it up to 104 or so which got me 2500 mhz on memory with 12 cas timings but multiplier was fairly low.  However on the 133 strap you can't go up or down oddly it just won't do it...yet dead on it would but with less stability than the 100 strap.  Also I don't have a new bios for the ES doesn't support anything beyond a certain bios so no idea how much an older bios helps or hurts me.  Vrm has a fan that is what I had to do mostly for the high pll and vccsa voltage etc that's almost a given.  1.45 volts is amazingly low for 4.9 ghz that almost shouldn't be possible to boot nevermind be anything resembling stable.  I know it's 4 cores versus 6 so that may help somewhat but other than for the extra cores why did you opt for the 4930k?  Especially since I see you have it at 4.5 ghz as the everyday clock...how good is that with the memory?  I'm also curious what settings you had and have memory at with 4930k and 3820k everyday as well as max stable.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow, that's pretty amazing.  I got the pll up to 2.0 though maybe I can lower it but also that bclock is amazing my setup will do 2 different straps and with the 100 strap I can get it up to 104 or so which got me 2500 mhz on memory with 12 cas timings but multiplier was fairly low.  However on the 133 strap you can't go up or down oddly it just won't do it...yet dead on it would but with less stability than the 100 strap.  Also I don't have a new bios for the ES doesn't support anything beyond a certain bios so no idea how much an older bios helps or hurts me.  Vrm has a fan that is what I had to do mostly for the high pll and vccsa voltage etc that's almost a given.  1.45 volts is amazingly low for 4.9 ghz that almost shouldn't be possible to boot nevermind be anything resembling stable.  I know it's 4 cores versus 6 so that may help somewhat but other than for the extra cores why did you opt for the 4930k?  Especially since I see you have it at 4.5 ghz as the everyday clock...how good is that with the memory?  I'm also curious what settings you had and have memory at with 4930k and 3820k everyday as well as max stable.


Max stable on the 3820 was a hair under 5GHz, I believe it was 4.96, but I wanted to keep the 24/7 VCORE at or under 1.45V so backed down to 4.9GHz. The 4930K is the same way, I've had it stable at 4.7GHz, but wanted to keep the 24/7 VCORE at or under 1.4V and 36x 125.125 BCLK is where that ended up. I would have used 45x 100 BCLK, but the 24.00 divider for RAM gives oddly bad bandwidth and latency on the RAM. I chose to upgrade (side-grade?) to a 4930K for a few reasons, first and foremost being more cores which has helped with school (CAD and the like, heavy multi-tasking, audio processing, etc.), the second being a stronger IMC to play with. I haven't fully flexed the IMC's muscles just yet, but it does POST above 2600, so I know it's a stronger IMC than the 3820 had. Once I have some RAM I know will run 2600/2666 stable, I'll toss them in and see what this IMC can really do. Plus, overclocking IVB-E is a cakewalk compared to SB-E.

Also, you have a 1.33x strap? I was sure the straps were 1.00x, 1.25x, 1.66x, and 2.50x. I use the 1.25x strap most of the time, it performs better with RAM ~2400 for the reason I mentioned earlier. On the 1.00x strap, don't expect much above 104 BCLK. The same can be said for the other straps, at the 1.25x strap, don't expect a BCLK much higher than 104 x 1.25 = 130 BCLK. SATA and PCIE start getting a little wonky at BCLKs higher than that, so even if the CPU is stable, you risk data loss/corruption.

Somewhere in my OC notebook for the 3820, I have a couple of conversations I had with Shamino, a pro-overclocker turned ROG engineer. He passed along some really helpful tips regarding secondary voltages, as well as small tweaks to open up your OC headroom a bit more on the RIVE specifically. As soon as I find that notebook (I think I know where it is, but haven't seen it since I moved in late 2014), I'll be sure to post up what's relevant.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 7, 2016)

it's probably and it IS 1.25....I was guessing off hand without numbers in front of me so don't get excited Yes that 104 was basically my limit and even anywhere in that area I did get data corruption/bluescreens and just other issues I knew was from the bclk overclock...So...you confirm +4 is MAX you can push bclock...but then that means you were well over +4 to get 2525, unless you had like 104.25 or something.  But in reality that's pretty close to where I was stable at with memory I was just a hair over 2500 so I guess same difference there.  Also biggest question beyond what I already asked is what program or tests did you use to ascertain it was stable?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> it's probably and it IS 1.25....I was guessing off hand without numbers in front of me so don't get excited Yes that 104 was basically my limit and even anywhere in that area I did get data corruption/bluescreens and just other issues I knew was from the bclk overclock...So...you confirm +4 is MAX you can push bclock...but then that means you were well over +4 to get 2525, unless you had like 104.25 or something.  But in reality that's pretty close to where I was stable at with memory I was just a hair over 2500 so I guess same difference there.  Also biggest question beyond what I already asked is what program or tests did you use to ascertain it was stable?


Actually, I had to go the other way to get 2500+ speeds, I used the 1.25x strap and lowered the BCLK below 125 while using the 21.33 RAM divider.
I forgot to answer your question regarding the 4.5GHz 4930K with RAM, it churns out great bandwidth with low latencies, RAM is at 2335 10-12-12-31 1T.
As far as stability testing goes, I used to be a hardcore P95 advocate, but since AVX was implemented in P95 it has just been too harsh on overclocked CPUs. My usual stability test on X79 consists of 50 runs of IBT at standard stress level, and if that passes then I'll run HCI Memtest set to 1500MB(the max allowed in the free version) per iteration, one iteration per thread (so 12 windows of HCI Memtest in my case) until all iterations hit 200% test completion. It has worked very well for me so far.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm also surprised that a simple AIO was sufficient to keep your chip stable at 4.9 ghz even with a relatively low 1.45 volts that's still a lot of heat if you use the cpu and memory at all...I have a very slightly better AIO ( if I remember the model numbers correctly) h110i extreme which is either top model or 2nd, I only don't know thanks to their changing their numbering scheme over last few years and old vs new sku's mixed together which has confused noobs like me who never followed AIO coolers much till I decided I was going to buy one.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'm also surprised that a simple AIO was sufficient to keep your chip stable at 4.9 ghz even with a relatively low 1.45 volts that's still a lot of heat if you use the cpu and memory at all...I have a very slightly better AIO ( if I remember the model numbers correctly) h110i extreme which is either top model or 2nd, I only don't know thanks to their changing their numbering scheme over last few years and old vs new sku's mixed together which has confused noobs like me who never followed AIO coolers much till I decided I was going to buy one.


It was very close to hitting the thermal point where I would normally back off, but it did manage. The H110i is a 2x 140mm radiator, the H100i is 2x 120mm.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 7, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Actually, I had to go the other way to get 2500+ speeds, I used the 1.25x strap and lowered the BCLK below 125 while using the 21.33 RAM divider.
> I forgot to answer your question regarding the 4.5GHz 4930K with RAM, it churns out great bandwidth with low latencies, RAM is at 2335 10-12-12-31 1T.
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting...standard on IBT I can pass just about anything, however if I do MAX memory it takes the hands of God to get more than a run or two to pass.  I was operating as in my earlier posts here with 9-10 gigs of 16 gigs being used in burntest which I realize is a big ass strain on the platform. I actually found hci memtest very handy to fine tune my memory and it failed quickly so I knew if I was on wrong track with my settings. If I did my quick math correctly you test 1/2 your memory but just run test 200% to make up for that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2016)

My test is 12x 1500MB, so 18,000MB of RAM. If I had less ram, I would evenly divide it between each thread, but 18,000MB is the maximum I can test on the free version without having more threads. When I ran 16GB RAM, I used to run each thread at 1200MB for a total of 14,400MB. At least I know it's a very rigorous strain on the RAM and IMC, so I test CPU stability with IBT and RAM/IMC stability with HCI, and if the system passes both then I consider it stable. This method has not let me down yet, at least on X79.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 7, 2016)

Makes sense, I used the MCI memtest similarly but I only have 16 gigs so I used 80-90% of memory with it and it definitely helped me figure out what was what on stability and what was simply not possible to get stable.  However IBT with standard is 1 gig of memory I think...so I admit even 50 runs of that especially with 16 or 32 gigs of ram is a bit minimal on stressing the system, that's just my thought though, since if you stress under IBT you stress the cpu plus whatever amount of memory you choose.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2016)

I had a play around to see if i could bring those USB 3.0 ports on the back of my board back to life... Nope. I think they are pretty much dead. Only thing i can really do now is probably use one of my PCI-ex slots for a USB 3.0 expansion card. to fill in the gaps. This motherboard is one foot in the grave  Ive had a look at X79 boards on ebay and even for second hand ones, they arent really worth the asking price.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had a play around to see if i could bring those USB 3.0 ports on the back of my board back to life... Nope. I think they are pretty much dead. Only thing i can really do now is probably use one of my PCI-ex slots for a USB 3.0 expansion card. to fill in the gaps. This motherboard is one foot in the grave  Ive had a look at X79 boards on ebay and even for second hand ones, they arent really worth the asking price.


What have you tried as far as fixing them? I'm willing to bet the fuses are blown, it's a simple fix if you can solder SMD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> What have you tried as far as fixing them? I'm willing to bet the fuses are blown, it's a simple fix if you can solder SMD.



Repositioning the motherboard just to make sure it hadnt been earthed as last week I installed an Antec Spot cool 100 to cool the my VRMS/Mosfets and thats about it. 

Im not sure if anythings blown as the issue only effects the rear USB 3 ports but the ports at the front of my case still work perfectly fine. So the chipset is still very much alive. Do you have a video or guide on where and how to solder on new fuses?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had a play around to see if i could bring those USB 3.0 ports on the back of my board back to life... Nope. I think they are pretty much dead. Only thing i can really do now is probably use one of my PCI-ex slots for a USB 3.0 expansion card. to fill in the gaps. This motherboard is one foot in the grave  Ive had a look at X79 boards on ebay and even for second hand ones, they arent really worth the asking price.



No, the sign that the platform is indeed very potent in performance despite age is exactly this, the mobo's and even the higher end cpu's still command hundreds of dollars apiece despite being 2 gens old and 4 years old which is relatively ancient in tech world time!  It is amazing, plus shows that intel hasn't really advanced all that much since x79 and thanks to AMD spanking their monkey with cheap but relatively crappy processors (relative to intel) and intel being complacent no one has been pushed for much innovation, just die shrinks and updates of usb speed/ports etc. 



Random Murderer said:


> What have you tried as far as fixing them? I'm willing to bet the fuses are blown, it's a simple fix if you can solder SMD.



Yeah, maybe but soldering even if you somewhat know what you are doing is one shaky hand or even just a mistake of soldering something unintentionally bricks your board.  But yeah if you know what you're doing with the solder and know your board well enough to know what it is your soldering it's worth a shot, but still no guarantees there isn't more extensive damage causing issues. 

Also Random Murderer I accidentally had one of my replies in with a quote of yours so not sure you saw it...you told me your RAM speed etc and I said I had basically the same exact results except I got it atm at 2400 mhz memory. But mainly I wanted to go back to how you test for stability, I'm just wondering your thoughts of using 1 gig of memory on IBT when you've got 16-32 gigs of memory.  Do you (or anyone here) know/think of the validity of using more and most of your memory or even all of it? I know with high OC's much easier to pass lower gig of memory but just wondering what you guys all think of that.

And I'd add to your issues of USB ports but I am very much a NOOB and have no ability to give you good advice on soldering etc on the physical board itself.  However if some of your ports work...that's not so bad particularly if enough work so you aren't hampered for using your mobo.  the ONLY reason I'd worry is if it was a sign that the board may be on its' way out due to multiple things possibly failing due to age and electrical wear and tear particularly being overclocked.  However if everything else seems fine, I personally wouldn't worry too much and assume it's just fuses like RM suggested or issues on board near those ports but doesn't affect everything else.  Just my common sense and practical experience opinion working with many boards but admitting soldering/repairing and understanding the layout of boards is something I never touched/learned.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im not sure if anythings blown as the issue only effects the rear USB 3 ports but the ports at the front of my case still work perfectly fine. So the chipset is still very much alive. Do you have a video or guide on where and how to solder on new fuses?


I don't have a guide, but you're looking for polyfuses near the USB ports that don't work. You'll need to test each fuse for continuity, if it does not have continuity then the fuse has blown. I have attached some pictures of polyfuses, they come in different colors and markings but are all pretty generally the same shape. The fuses are pretty small, this is not something I would recommend if you have shaky hands, aren't good at de-soldering, don't have a good bit of experience soldering, and/or have bad eyesight. You could always bring it to an electronics shop near you and see if they'd be willing to replace the fuses for you.

















This image shows them installed on a Raspberry Pi, shorting them is a pretty common mod on earlier Pi boards. The black piece in between the fuses is a capacitor, and the silver structure on the left of the picture is a dual USB plug, so you have some sort of size comparison.






dalekdukesboy said:


> Also Random Murderer I accidentally had one of my replies in with a quote of yours so not sure you saw it...you told me your RAM speed etc and I said I had basically the same exact results except I got it atm at 2400 mhz memory. But mainly I wanted to go back to how you test for stability, I'm just wondering your thoughts of using 1 gig of memory on IBT when you've got 16-32 gigs of memory.  Do you (or anyone here) know/think of the validity of using more and most of your memory or even all of it? I know with high OC's much easier to pass lower gig of memory but just wondering what you guys all think of that.


Use as much as you can. I never said I don't give it a test at maximum available memory, just that my go-to test is usually 50 runs at Standard then HCI.
This G.Skill will run the timings I have it set to to almost 2500MHz, it's just that my 24/7 OC, at least as of right now, has the RAM running at a hair above 2333. I haven't had much time to tinker with my own PC in a few months...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 9, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Use as much as you can. I never said I don't give it a test at maximum available memory, just that my go-to test is usually 50 runs at Standard then HCI.
> This G.Skill will run the timings I have it set to to almost 2500MHz, it's just that my 24/7 OC, at least as of right now, has the RAM running at a hair above 2333. I haven't had much time to tinker with my own PC in a few months...



    Ok thanks! I wasn't trying to imply right/wrong...I was actually really asking you because including your x to the nth power knowledge beyond mine on the fuses on boards and blackberries etc (very cool btw thanks for info!) but I also was bringing it up because I have struggled with what the F@#K do I call "stable"? I honestly do not know if it's simply ludicrous to be testing 10-13 gigs of memory plus stressing cpu at 100% which takes forever simply to do a run or two but also I can pass many runs at 1 gig for example with settings I know are barely bootable.  And I can have settings that pass a quick 4 gig pass but fail at 9-13 gigs no matter what...Honestly it's me wondering why this platform seems so inconsistent and sometimes ok it's on me I miss a setting or two!, but sometimes I change ZERO and I go from stable at 10 runs with 90% of my memory used to barely passing anything 1mb or more.  I'm sure if you go back near beginning of this thread you will see a few instances of my frustration right after posting a wonderful screenie of a 9 gig 10 pass run of IBT passed with flying colors only to see within a post or two me saying it suddenly can't pass jack squat and I don't remember changing a damn thing. 
    Anyway, I never got my RAM stable at CAS 10 at 2500 mhz had to ease timings to CAS 12 so that's pretty impressive!  Then again I think that was with your Ivy bridge vs my sandy bridge which you clearly are showing the nice advantage of having.  However that said I can't for the life of me figure out why this platform seems so flakey.  When I have time and am ready to not get too annoyed maybe I'll revisit the IBT tests and maybe there's some variable or something on the bleeding edge of stability in my settings that I am missing...about all I can come up with short of a component that's faulty but if that were the case usually something stops working or gets worse fairly quickly with a highly clocked system.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ok thanks! I wasn't trying to imply right/wrong...I was actually really asking you because including your x to the nth power knowledge beyond mine on the fuses on boards and blackberries etc (very cool btw thanks for info!) but I also was bringing it up because I have struggled with what the F@#K do I call "stable"? I honestly do not know if it's simply ludicrous to be testing 10-13 gigs of memory plus stressing cpu at 100% which takes forever simply to do a run or two but also I can pass many runs at 1 gig for example with settings I know are barely bootable.  And I can have settings that pass a quick 4 gig pass but fail at 9-13 gigs no matter what...Honestly it's me wondering why this platform seems so inconsistent and sometimes ok it's on me I miss a setting or two!, but sometimes I change ZERO and I go from stable at 10 runs with 90% of my memory used to barely passing anything 1mb or more.  I'm sure if you go back near beginning of this thread you will see a few instances of my frustration right after posting a wonderful screenie of a 9 gig 10 pass run of IBT passed with flying colors only to see within a post or two me saying it suddenly can't pass jack squat and I don't remember changing a damn thing.
> Anyway, I never got my RAM stable at CAS 10 at 2500 mhz had to ease timings to CAS 12 so that's pretty impressive!  Then again I think that was with your Ivy bridge vs my sandy bridge which you clearly are showing the nice advantage of having.  However that said I can't for the life of me figure out why this platform seems so flakey.  When I have time and am ready to not get too annoyed maybe I'll revisit the IBT tests and maybe there's some variable or something on the bleeding edge of stability in my settings that I am missing...about all I can come up with short of a component that's faulty but if that were the case usually something stops working or gets worse fairly quickly with a highly clocked system.



I found SB-E to be extremely picky about certain voltages, VCCSA and PLL specifically. You could play with these voltages and raise them to help with stability, but if you didn't keep them within certain deltas in relation to specific other voltages you could have stability issues, or if you raised them too high you could have stability issues. A lot of my time spent clocking the 3820 was time spent finding the perfect balance of these voltages, a kind of Goldilocks effect. My PLL was raised to 1.86 (1.8625V IIRC) because if it was raised beyond 1.87 I was unstable, and if it was below 1.85, I was unstable. The instabilities caused by playing with these voltages and having them set wrong was also a bit of a crapshoot, as the instabilities themselves weren't always immediately apparent. This is why I kept a notebook with all the settings changed between each stress test, how long the test ran for before finding instability, how the system reacted to the instability (failed test? BSOD and what error code for the BSOD? etc.), any anomalies I noticed, etc. It was a very arduous process to dial in 4.9GHz and 2400 on the RAM stably, it took me weeks of coming home from work and immediately starting tinkering with the PC to get it stable because of these finicky voltages and my stubbornness in not wanting to raise VCORE higher than 1.45V.

A couple of things I remember off the top of my head regarding SB-E overclocking that may help you:

Memory related: CPU Clock Gen Filter should be set to 20uF if you're trying for DDR3-2400 or higher speeds. In the DRAM timing page you should have Rampage Tweak set to Mode 2 for overclocking purposes (Mode 1 is for enhanced RAM compatibility, Mode 3 is for IVB-E). Disable "Enhanced Training" for all RAM channels in the DRAM Timing page near the bottom. Secondary timing tRFC(aka DRAM REF Cycle) has a rather large impact on SB-E memory stability anywhere above 2133MHz. A tRFC of 147 worked best for my 4x 4GB setup at 2400ish. A huge bane of trying to get RAM stable above 2200 or so: RC Warm Boot Fast. Once you have found your RAM is stable, IMMEDIATELY reboot into BIOS and enable RC Warm Boot Fast.

Voltages: PLL can be raised a bit to help facilitate high BCLKs or high RAM clocks, but don't exceed 1.9V, and know that small changes can have huge impacts on stability. VTT helps with overclocking, Secondary VTT does not, but they must be within .3V of each other, so if you have raised VTT and it is more than .3V higher than Secondary VTT, you must raise Secondary VTT to stay within .3V. VCCSA is tricky, it must be kept below VCORE, but no more than .3V below VCORE, and no more than .6V below VDIMM, i.e. if your VCORE is set to 1.4V and your VDIMM is set to 1.75V, VCCSA must be between 1.15V and 1.4V. Also in regard to VCCSA adjustment, a little change goes a long way, test for stability after each change and note whether stability improved or worsened.

Other than that, the usual stuff applies: disable all spread spectrums, play with clock skews, and don't use more voltage than your cooling can handle, this goes for the VRM heatsink as well. While stress testing, touch the VRM heatsink and make sure it's not too hot, I found on the 3820 that starting around 4.75GHz it would get rather hot and I had to put a 60mm fan on it for stability reasons.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 10, 2016)

Ok, you saying "weeks" of tinkering and the fact you need voltages literally spot on and not too low or too high confirms my thought...x79 is ridiculously picky...you literally need to give it EXACTLY the right voltage where most platforms you can be slightly on high side and you're fine, if you're a little low it may work but eventually under stress it fails or gives errors programs crash etc.  But admittedly you said exactly what I am finding that it is extremely bitchy in my words and if you're off, it just does what it wants...cry and fail under even slight stress.  Anyhow, most of what you said I knew or did to some extent due to my own weeks and months tinkering but all good info and a couple things I hadn't considered or honed in on enough so thank you!  Also I have set my pll over 1.9 and I've heard varying answers to that including up to slightly over 2.0 is actually ok, and I've heard otherwise.  Clock skus I have on auto for everytime I manually touched them things got worse so just too much to figure out what is right vs. wrong, vrm heatsink I got about 170 cfm fan right over it so I got that way overcovered lol. Anyway thanks for the insight and some of it validates everything I've done, and a few things are a bit different so that gives me some new avenues to look at I hadn't really thought of or simply didn't know the full importance of.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ok, you saying "weeks" of tinkering and the fact you need voltages literally spot on and not too low or too high confirms my thought...x79 is ridiculously picky...you literally need to give it EXACTLY the right voltage where most platforms you can be slightly on high side and you're fine, if you're a little low it may work but eventually under stress it fails or gives errors programs crash etc.  But admittedly you said exactly what I am finding that it is extremely bitchy in my words and if you're off, it just does what it wants...cry and fail under even slight stress.  Anyhow, most of what you said I knew or did to some extent due to my own weeks and months tinkering but all good info and a couple things I hadn't considered or honed in on enough so thank you!  Also I have set my pll over 1.9 and I've heard varying answers to that including up to slightly over 2.0 is actually ok, and I've heard otherwise.  Clock skus I have on auto for everytime I manually touched them things got worse so just too much to figure out what is right vs. wrong, vrm heatsink I got about 170 cfm fan right over it so I got that way overcovered lol. Anyway thanks for the insight and some of it validates everything I've done, and a few things are a bit different so that gives me some new avenues to look at I hadn't really thought of or simply didn't know the full importance of.


I wouldn't say that X79 is inherently picky, but I would say that SB-E is, at least from my experience. I couldn't believe how much easier it was to overclock IVB-E, even going from a 4c/8t SB-E to a 6c/12t IVB-E. The only voltages I had to play with to get this 4930K stable were VCORE, VDIMM, and a slight increase on PLL to 1.8125V. Maybe part of the reason I look back so fondly on clocking the 3820 was simply because it was a challenge and required a good bit of learning and tinkering... this 4930K just felt too easy after having played with the 3820.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 10, 2016)

Ok, well I say x79 as = SB-E cause that's all I got! lol.  So maybe fine point (and you're probably right) but it's what I've got so to me it's everything unless I pick up a cheap ivy bridge to chuck in and give it new life...for about 600$ I can get best memory and literally best x99 mobo out there arguably...the PROBLEM is if I want 8-10 core processor not just another 6 core which won't be that much of an upgrade from present would set me back 1000-1600 bucks depending on which on you get!  The x99 processors are without any competition and for the moment are priced as such...so even if I get everything but the cpu I'm worried by the time the processor prices are better used or new I may have a platform that AMD or INTEL replaced with something much cheaper and comparable or even better.  Yeah, well easy is welcome when ALL you have is SB-E and it is as accommadating as a divorcing wife who is broke and you are a billionaire.  Admittedly the successes are nicer in a sense and I had them as you see on this thread but yeah SB-E works well when it works, it's just getting it there overclocked is a process.  Also ivy is a die shrink so 1.9 volts on pll is probably limit but sb-e you can definitely go up to 2.0 and bit beyond and even higher with extreme cooling. Also with that in mind I have an ES so I have older bios so not sure how much that hurts me because the ES is not supported in later bioses and you just get 00 and no boot when you try...I experienced that early on and looked in threads and found the answer to that mysterious problem for me.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ok, well I say x79 as = SB-E cause that's all I got! lol.  So maybe fine point (and you're probably right) but it's what I've got so to me it's everything unless I pick up a cheap ivy bridge to chuck in and give it new life...for about 600$ I can get best memory and literally best x99 mobo out there arguably...the PROBLEM is if I want 8-10 core processor not just another 6 core which won't be that much of an upgrade from present would set me back 1000-1600 bucks depending on which on you get!  The x99 processors are without any competition and for the moment are priced as such...so even if I get everything but the cpu I'm worried by the time the processor prices are better used or new I may have a platform that AMD or INTEL replaced with something much cheaper and comparable or even better.  Yeah, well easy is welcome when ALL you have is SB-E and it is as accommadating as a divorcing wife who is broke and you are a billionaire.  Admittedly the successes are nicer in a sense and I had them as you see on this thread but yeah SB-E works well when it works, it's just getting it there overclocked is a process.  Also ivy is a die shrink so 1.9 volts on pll is probably limit but sb-e you can definitely go up to 2.0 and bit beyond and even higher with extreme cooling. Also with that in mind I have an ES so I have older bios so not sure how much that hurts me because the ES is not supported in later bioses and you just get 00 and no boot when you try...I experienced that early on and looked in threads and found the answer to that mysterious problem for me.


Check out the Xeon E5 1650 v2. It's 6c/12t, IVB-E, and overclockable. You may be able to pick one up cheaper than a 4930K.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2016)

@dalekdukesboy  count me in altho ive only been clocking via multipler on a 3930k

I'd like to get my hands on an X99 but odds are i may retire them in favor of kaby lake before i end up going that route, $$ wise.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 10, 2016)

ah ty for tip.  So is it unlocked? I'm assuming yes because bclock is so limited with this platform and reason I shy away from xeon's only due to the fact you have to do your research due to some are locked some are unlocked based on series etc.  Anyway that's a good thought plus I got nice memory already it's probably the memory controller that's crying mercy. Also I'll go through your suggestions and review my own steps and see if I can get this thing exactly where it wants because atm it's at least slightly off for some reason.  Thanks again!



JrRacinFan said:


> @dalekdukesboy  count me in altho ive only been clocking via multipler on a 3930k
> 
> I'd like to get my hands on an X99 but odds are i may retire them in favor of kaby lake before i end up going that route, $$ wise.



Yeah, you have exact same thought as me and WELCOME!  Yeah, Kaby lake leaks and speculation plus AMD's upcoming offering may be very promising and priced well, so yeah hate to shell out a lot for a platform bit by bit over months as I can afford it...only to find I could get brand new platform for less...and perform the same or better! So probably wise to wait and I found that  xeon v2 for 300$ which is less than I paid for any processor I can recall back to core 2 duo.

but you can get a 4930k for 200 bucks lol.

https://www.techpowerup.com/227716/intel-readies-skylake-x-as-its-next-high-end-desktop-platform

Well, Kaby lake X will be here in about 10 months according to this...however other than being a slightly higher pin count socket and more memory bandwidth and I believe die shrink to 10 nm...as most comments say it really at first look seems pretty underwhelming.



Random Murderer said:


> I wouldn't say that X79 is inherently picky, but I would say that SB-E is, at least from my experience. I couldn't believe how much easier it was to overclock IVB-E, even going from a 4c/8t SB-E to a 6c/12t IVB-E. The only voltages I had to play with to get this 4930K stable were VCORE, VDIMM, and a slight increase on PLL to 1.8125V. Maybe part of the reason I look back so fondly on clocking the 3820 was simply because it was a challenge and required a good bit of learning and tinkering... this 4930K just felt too easy after having played with the 3820.



It was in an early reply but I noted your PLL voltage but what was the magic number for you with VCCSA? You said it and PLL were critical (which I have also found) but I am curious what your VCCSA was for comparisons sake.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> ah ty for tip.  So is it unlocked? I'm assuming yes because bclock is so limited with this platform and reason I shy away from xeon's only due to the fact you have to do your research due to some are locked some are unlocked based on series etc.  Anyway that's a good thought plus I got nice memory already it's probably the memory controller that's crying mercy. Also I'll go through your suggestions and review my own steps and see if I can get this thing exactly where it wants because atm it's at least slightly off for some reason.  Thanks again!
> 
> ...but you can get a 4930k for 200 bucks lol.


All of the E5 16xx v2 chips are unlocked, it's just that the 1650 is the cheapest 6c/12t IVB-E Xeon. The next step up is the 1660 which is also 6c/12t but a bit useless if you'll be overclocking since the 1650 is cheaper. the 1680 is what I've had my eye on, but they're still expensive as hell. The 1680 v2 is IVB-E, unlocked, but 8c/16t while retaining the 130W TDP of the i7 chips.



dalekdukesboy said:


> It was in an early reply but I noted your PLL voltage but what was the magic number for you with VCCSA? You said it and PLL were critical (which I have also found) but I am curious what your VCCSA was for comparisons sake.


If you mean on the 3820, I don't recall an exact figure, but it was a little under 1.3V, I want to say 1.275V.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 11, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> All of the E5 16xx v2 chips are unlocked, it's just that the 1650 is the cheapest 6c/12t IVB-E Xeon. The next step up is the 1660 which is also 6c/12t but a bit useless if you'll be overclocking since the 1650 is cheaper. the 1680 is what I've had my eye on, but they're still expensive as hell. The 1680 v2 is IVB-E, unlocked, but 8c/16t while retaining the 130W TDP of the i7 chips.
> 
> 
> If you mean on the 3820, I don't recall an exact figure, but it was a little under 1.3V, I want to say 1.275V.



I can see why you have your eye on that 1680...8 cores and ivy wow!  You'd have serious performance and benchmarking number fun with that one!  Obviously it would be the best silicon available so even with 2 extra cores dragging on your overclock the superior silicone required to have 8 functional cores may all but make up for that.  Wow, I'd love one of those but I'm sure when I look it up it'll be close to the craziness of the x99 CPU's I've looked at.  

Also your voltage on VCCSA is probably dead on...with 4.5 ghz and 2400 memory with CAS 11 I could get away with 1.2....however pushing memory to CAS 10 and/or pushing the bclock and memory over 2400 it required 1.28-1.3.  So I think your guestimate from memory is dead on considering your overclocks were similar to mine right down to memory timings/speed and your voltages are very similar...which for a decent CPU of same exact 32 nm type. Oh btw, I haven't tried over 4 gig IBT but have encouraging results with 2450 memory and 4.6 ghz and CAS 10 timings.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 11, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> All of the E5 16xx v2 chips are unlocked, it's just that the 1650 is the cheapest 6c/12t IVB-E Xeon. The next step up is the 1660 which is also 6c/12t but a bit useless if you'll be overclocking since the 1650 is cheaper. the 1680 is what I've had my eye on, but they're still expensive as hell. The 1680 v2 is IVB-E, unlocked, but 8c/16t while retaining the 130W TDP of the i7 chips.



Just to put a fine point on it...a quick search or two through various channels the best price I saw for the 1680 was $875 or so.  I guess it all depends on how relevant x79 with 8 cores is vs Kaby lake X which just yesterday Techpowerup reported on timetable and more solid specs on the cpu's/platform etc.  X99 really doesn't give you a whole lot more than x79 other than a few better speed ports and few extra types of ports and 2-4 extra cores...however with the 1680 you get roughly the same unless you really "need" 10 cores and those are almost double the price of the 1680 as of this moment so yeah, kinda tough to make good decision now without hoping you guessed right.  To me it just seems too many balls are up in the air and not enough have fallen to the ground to make a solid decision with enough certainty to know you won't regret it later.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Just to put a fine point on it...a quick search or two through various channels the best price I saw for the 1680 was $875 or so.  I guess it all depends on how relevant x79 with 8 cores is vs Kaby lake X which just yesterday Techpowerup reported on timetable and more solid specs on the cpu's/platform etc.  X99 really doesn't give you a whole lot more than x79 other than a few better speed ports and few extra types of ports and 2-4 extra cores...however with the 1680 you get roughly the same unless you really "need" 10 cores and those are almost double the price of the 1680 as of this moment so yeah, kinda tough to make good decision now without hoping you guessed right.  To me it just seems too many balls are up in the air and not enough have fallen to the ground to make a solid decision with enough certainty to know you won't regret it later.


For me, it will really be a decision of going with a newer architecture that has negligible IPC gains and ending up with a completely new system, or keeping the system I have and just swapping CPUs. It would be down the line a bit, hopefully the price of the 1680 drops a good bit around the time Skylake-X is released.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 11, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> For me, it will really be a decision of going with a newer architecture that has negligible IPC gains and ending up with a completely new system, or keeping the system I have and just swapping CPUs. It would be down the line a bit, hopefully the price of the 1680 drops a good bit around the time Skylake-X is released.



Ditto, simply put.  Let's face it, not that hard to pop off your cooler and stick cpu in and reattach cooler and you have major upgrade...much more hassle to remove motherboard and every stupid connection from power supply etc and reattach it all and blah blah blah.  So yeah, as you said I am so tempted to grab a cpu for this platform but just don't know how much IPC improvement and other possible gains from new platform that would make it worth the hassle and money to upgrade to a whole new platform.  But now that you made me aware of that interesting xeon beast ty I will have to keep an eye on that as well as the actual performance numbers etc from Kaby lake...also, you didn't mention it but WHAT IF AMD pulls off a stunning upset of Intel and their next platform is a great value and performance is comparable to Intel?  Maybe it's pretty unlikely AMD will be good enough and maybe you know more than I do about it but that's another potential wrinkle in our upgrade thoughts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...0x-/162100562943?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Not sure if this is unlocked...but if so it appears to be the XEON version of the 4960x


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2016)

Since im not running SLi anymore (currently -- maybe upgrading to a 1080ti next year after the price gouging stops)  ive thrown in a USB 3.0 controller card to cover for the dead ports. I dont think i'll bother getting the board repaired. Its a had a good life and done its time. Maybe i'll do a complete system overhaul in a year or two.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah, not sure what I'm going to do I have at least one pci-e slot (first one) that is toast on this board and now it's back to on every cold boot booting with code "00" then resetting and booting normally...which I guess is ok but isn't quite right so just not really happy with that quirk which I can't figure out relating to anything whatsoever.  literally it showed up one day, disappeared for month/s and for last month or so is back so maybe it relates to settings I have but no idea why it would even do it in the first place makes zero sense to me.  I have a 980ti currently and probably is more than good enough for a long time I'll probably sit out 1080 train and get the next crop of GPU's.  Anyway I hear you on the board, though it sounds like minus those ports it's fine so I wouldn't rush till it gives you some major problem or major features stop working.  

So does anyone know about that xeon cpu I linked to and if it is locked/unlocked? If it were unlocked it's a steal and is esentially 4960x ivy-E but the unlocked part makes all the difference.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 14, 2016)

It's locked down tight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It's locked down tight.


Actually, everything I've been able to find says otherwise. There was a post over on [H] stating it has a max multiplier of 57x, and a post over on CPU World stating that it is "fully unlocked." Google the ES S-Spec code, QE83.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 14, 2016)

Lol, just what I hoped for...such consistent confirmation and concensus, yeah right, at this moment Russian roulette with most chambers of gun filled is maybe better odds.  But yeah seriously though that's why I asked, I saw a lot of "ifs" and conflicting information online that suggests yeah it's locked, yeah it's unlocked, yeah maybe it's unlocked, yeah maybe it's locked...like wtf?  The whole mystery behind Intel's cpus especially once you get into ES's is like trying to verify Bigfoot.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Lol, just what I hoped for...such consistent confirmation and concensus, yeah right, at this moment Russian roulette with most chambers of gun filled is maybe better odds.  But yeah seriously though that's why I asked, I saw a lot of "ifs" and conflicting information online that suggests yeah it's locked, yeah it's unlocked, yeah maybe it's unlocked, yeah maybe it's locked...like wtf?  The whole mystery behind Intel's cpus especially once you get into ES's is like trying to verify Bigfoot.


When it gets into ES chips, your best bet is to look around based on the S-Spec code. On a retail chip, the code will be 5 digits, on ES it will be 4 digits, and in this particular case is QE83.


			
				CPU World contributor Solarys said:
			
		

> http://www.cpu-world.com/Images/sspec/L_00000624.jpg
> 6C/12T Ivy Bridge-EP, 3.4~3.7 GHz, 15 MB L3, R1 core stepping.
> Has fully unlocked clock multiplier.
> Probably an early ES of Core i7-4960X or Xeon E5-1660 v2.


Personally, I'm inclined to believe that it is unlocked, but it's your money to gamble or not.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 14, 2016)

True on both, I had an inkling it was unlocked right off the bat and now with everything I see overwhelmingly it points to unlocked, I guess worst case I get a pretty cheap locked 4960x to play with.  So worse case isn't that bad and best case, it's a heck of a deal and most ES's are pretty good silicon hence why they are used.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2016)

Well good news... It turns out the USB 3.0 ports on my motherboard not working were because my PSU was literally on the verge of death. and the rail that powered the USB & CPU were probably failing hence me probably struggling to hold my OC. PC started shutting off for no reason at all last friday and even though a new PSU was delivered yesterday I had to go to work and was too tired to make the swap last night when i came home.

Just finished putting the new PSU in (AX760) and powered everything up and testing the borked USB 3.0 ports on the back of the motherboard was the first thing i did and surprise surprise! everything works!!

I have since removed the USB 3.0 pci-e controller as its not needed anymore.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 22, 2016)

Interesting, also great for you!  I actually am considering the angle that my psu is wonky/failing myself.  My camera won't work on usb ports, it recognizes camera and ports work for charging devices and my mouse and keyboard but transferring pics or hooking up to camera fails.  May be just a driver problem but always used to work, also I do not have the pc shut off for no reason but ditto my OC seems all over the place and it boots funny and my tabs in browser if left open for a while eventually crash.  Add to that the Asus program you can OC with and shows all voltages etc that is on when I boot at times gives weird random "warnings" with voltages on various things being 0 or way high or way low.  Computer never crashes when that has happened and could be glitches in program but...just a lot of things together that make me wonder, particularly since I had a bad surge caused by me with my graphics card which was fried and one PCI-E slot it appears died...but who's to say the surge didn't do damage to the power supply which shut itself off when that happened?  Also I checked how old it is...I bought it like 8 years ago new from Newegg and it's been in near constant service ever since.  Anyway I'll probably did as you did and get a new modular power supply and worse case I use other as back up and I can rule it out for any problems I'm having with PC.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 4, 2017)

HI all, been a while so just an update. Been on my laptop for few weeks, screwing around with case and it's falling apart and power switch won't turn on but all the lights were on and everything was ready and switch was wonky for a while and randomly resetting...so I got a really big case with tons of fans and room but no place specifically for watercooling just like old case...but layout is such this wasn't as easy to just tie wrap to something so I either have to take fans out like I did in first case or tie wrap to fans which I prefer to do.  Anyway got lazy since I have laptop and haven't gamed a while so just posting on forums/emails etc. I also got new bios chip pre-loaded with newest bios just to rule out any bad flashes by me plus now I got like 5 chips I like having backups considering I have had a few go bad before.  So...will take some pics I think this will be a great unit last bit I really need is a serious processor to plunk in but kinda stuck with current processor till Zen hits and hopefully crashes the old intel prices or at least wait and see if that is possible.


----------



## Ungari (Jan 4, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> HI all, been a while so just an update. Been on my laptop for few weeks, screwing around with case and it's falling apart and power switch won't turn on but all the lights were on and everything was ready and switch was wonky for a while and randomly resetting...so I got a really big case with tons of fans and room but no place specifically for watercooling just like old case...but layout is such this wasn't as easy to just tie wrap to something so I either have to take fans out like I did in first case or tie wrap to fans which I prefer to do.  Anyway got lazy since I have laptop and haven't gamed a while so just posting on forums/emails etc. I also got new bios chip pre-loaded with newest bios just to rule out any bad flashes by me plus now I got like 5 chips I like having backups considering I have had a few go bad before.  So...will take some pics I think this will be a great unit last bit I really need is a serious processor to plunk in but kinda stuck with current processor till Zen hits and hopefully crashes the old intel prices or at least wait and see if that is possible.



Wait for Ryzen.
You'll be glad you did!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 4, 2017)

You stalking me? .  Couldn't resist, maybe you have your eyes on moderator spot here? HEHE.  Anyway thanks, I hope so, I won't upgrade to it I have all this shit and spent so much on 2 boards etc and actually have 2 processors etc.  So yeah I will wait but not to get Ryzen but just so hopefully it tanks the x79 hardware prices because people will be all over the Zen and if it's priced as low as is thought but challenges Intels 1700$ x99 10 core processors etc won't be long before prices on new and used Intel stuff will tank I'd think because value just won't be there for prices they go for currently.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well good news... It turns out the USB 3.0 ports on my motherboard not working were because my PSU was literally on the verge of death. and the rail that powered the USB & CPU were probably failing hence me probably struggling to hold my OC. PC started shutting off for no reason at all last friday and even though a new PSU was delivered yesterday I had to go to work and was too tired to make the swap last night when i came home.
> 
> Just finished putting the new PSU in (AX760) and powered everything up and testing the borked USB 3.0 ports on the back of the motherboard was the first thing i did and surprise surprise! everything works!!
> 
> I have since removed the USB 3.0 pci-e controller as its not needed anymore.



So how is all going with your system? I see it's gotten better obviously just wondering if anything else to report, I'm still slowly taking my whole shebang and putting it in new tower so after all the tinkering and swapping of pieces I've done I think I just needed a break that was major undertaking (again) and I'm just taking my time to not burn myself out on something that should be fun plus I don't want to repeat mistakes I've made in past rushing a build together.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 10, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> For me, it will really be a decision of going with a newer architecture that has negligible IPC gains and ending up with a completely new system, or keeping the system I have and just swapping CPUs. It would be down the line a bit, hopefully the price of the 1680 drops a good bit around the time Skylake-X is released.



Now to update your comment and mine from what I see it's more like prices dropping from AMD Ryzen, not so much from Skylake-X which least from what I see or don't see isn't much of an improvement...if it were it's being hushed up and AMD is screaming from everywhere with benchies on their Ryzen and so far that if it comes out sometime soon (hopefully) may be the thing that crashes 1680/all x79/all x99 hardware prices inline to reasonable amounts assuming Intel suddenly is just an option not THE option in high performance CPU's. Big factor beyond performance of course is price, and from what I've heard from people who seem to have a good inkling pricing will be low enough to quickly force Intel's hand (assuming performance is where it should be) into cutting their prices to be viable.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 10, 2017)

Afaik Skylake-X will arrive end of 2017/early 2018 and given it's just Skylake with more cores I'm not really excited about it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> So how is all going with your system? I see it's gotten better obviously just wondering if anything else to report, I'm still slowly taking my whole shebang and putting it in new tower so after all the tinkering and swapping of pieces I've done I think I just needed a break that was major undertaking (again) and I'm just taking my time to not burn myself out on something that should be fun plus I don't want to repeat mistakes I've made in past rushing a build together.



So far so good, I did suffer a minor panic earlier in the week where i thought my AX760 was faulty but it was actually my OC'd graphics card causing the system to randomly die and go into boot loop. The problem stopped once i stepped the OC down a little.


Ive been looking for things to put in the other PCI-E slots.  I was possibling looking at a Sata to PCI-E 4x so i could use one of my spare SSDs but it seems those arent as popular as they used to be and there is only 1 manufacturer selling it on amazon


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello!

I got a Gigabyte X79-UD3 for free. So I replaced my i5-3570k system. I bought a 4930k from Ebay and is very pleased!

This is my 24/7 clock with a Kraken cooler.






Time Spy with R9 Nano


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome, and that's a pretty good OC with low voltage, very nice!


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 10, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Welcome, and that's a pretty good OC with low voltage, very nice!



Thanks!

I was surprised since it is an ES CPU which I have heard OC very bad.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 10, 2017)

Nope, the one I have is a 3960x ES and you can go back and read and see it overclocks pretty well and memory controller also is fairly strong for a Sandy Bridge-E.  Es's are from what I see some of the best clockers out there, but support in newer bioses can be non-existent due to not being legitimate retail cpus.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 11, 2017)

What do you think about => http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...265715?hash=item5d64fd1373:g:jVoAAOSw6btXRWI2

Will it work? I have rev1.0 of my X79-UD3 

With my 4930k @4.5Ghz I get a total of 27Ghz

With the 2695 @3.2Ghz I will get 38Ghz

I know that all applications does not scale with more cores.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2017)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Hello!
> 
> I got a Gigabyte X79-UD3 for free. So I replaced my i5-3570k system. I bought a 4930k from Ebay and is very pleased!
> 
> ...




Is it any coincidence that you account is named after a Swedish actor?

On a side note... Ive been looking at putting together an NVMe drive together to put into my spare PCi-E slot. Or i could just put in an Intel network card that i have lying around.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is it any coincidence that you account is named after a Swedish actor?
> 
> On a side note... Ive been looking at putting together an NVMe drive together to put into my spare PCi-E slot. Or i could just put in an Intel network card that i have lying around.



Lindgren is rather common in Sweden. Are you not thinking about Astrid Lindgren? She is a writer of children books like Pippi


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2017)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Lindgren is rather common in Sweden. Are you not thinking about Astrid Lindgren? She is a writer of children books like Pippi



My bad, Peter Lindgren as an Actor. Another Peter Lindgren is also former guitarists of the band Opeth who i used to love back when they were melo-death


----------



## Kanan (Jan 12, 2017)

Peter Lindgren said:


> What do you think about => http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...265715?hash=item5d64fd1373:g:jVoAAOSw6btXRWI2
> 
> Will it work? I have rev1.0 of my X79-UD3
> 
> ...


Go for the 1xxx line of Xeon CPUs they are overclockable, these 2xxx are not afaik. But you don't get them for 300 bucks. If you need the calculating power (not for gaming) I'd say why not.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 13, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Go for the 1xxx line of Xeon CPUs they are overclockable, these 2xxx are not afaik. But you don't get them for 300 bucks. If you need the calculating power (not for gaming) I'd say why not.



Yeah amazing how much being unlocked jacks the price up.  You can get 12 cores up to 3.1 ghz or whatever boost was on that cpu for 300 bucks with a ton of cache but locked....to get an 8 core unlocked cpu with less cache is like worth over 3 times as much...go figure.  People can poo poo overclocking and its' value all they want but that single example right there shows how much value it has to the consumer that it triples the price for a processor that technically is lesser performing in every way core count, cache etc or is equal but is worth 1/3 as much only due to basically being locked multiplier-wise.  Both are Ivy Bridge -E xeons same platform...the one you linked to is also an ES but that only accounts for a couple hundred bucks at best.  That is why Ryzen is important and needs to get out soon as possible to blow up this crazy market stagnation we are in currently.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 14, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah amazing how much being unlocked jacks the price up.  You can get 12 cores up to 3.1 ghz or whatever boost was on that cpu for 300 bucks with a ton of cache but locked....to get an 8 core unlocked cpu with less cache is like worth over 3 times as much...go figure.  People can poo poo overclocking and its' value all they want but that single example right there shows how much value it has to the consumer that it triples the price for a processor that technically is lesser performing in every way core count, cache etc or is equal but is worth 1/3 as much only due to basically being locked multiplier-wise.  Both are Ivy Bridge -E xeons same platform...the one you linked to is also an ES but that only accounts for a couple hundred bucks at best.  That is why Ryzen is important and needs to get out soon as possible to blow up this crazy market stagnation we are in currently.


True, Zen will be a game changer, and the best things is, all Ryzen CPUs are unlocked, one platform (AM4) - AMD made it really simple and straightforward again, gotta love this - Intel is the exact opposite (many platforms and chipsets for 1 generation of CPUs, many different SKUs, only a few CPUs overclockable).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 14, 2017)

True, so focused on price/performance I didn't even get to think about the fact it isn't 1 of fifty sockets and some locked/some not etc etc all that intel bullshit.  So yeah, that alone may force intel to be a little more OC friendly and user friendly with their designs which obviously would be a great thing...Like I said it's ridiculous you can get up to 3.0 ghz with 12 cores for 300 bucks...and for same processor less 4 whole cores/8 threads and 10 mb less cache or so they just unlock a multiplier and it's worth a grand...that really is criminal...especially when you're talking about 3-4 year old tech essentially in both cases. In reality the 300 bucks for 12 cores is on high side for anything that old, the grand is just fucking ridiculous and an insult. I know I just repeated my point with different wording but I think it's just so outrageous it bears repeating and just underscores the need in the field for AMD to show up again and hopefully in a big way.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 14, 2017)

That's the problem when there's no competitor on the market. The 8 core is simply that expensive because Intel is selling their 8 cores for over a grand - so those Xeons are going for about the same. Ryzen will cut into it hopefully and end it for good.

I just read a news that Nvidia increased prices of Nvidia Titan X in germany from 1299 to 1349€ - funny, exactly the same problem there in the highend-market. Funny too, that AMD is supposed to be THE company to solve both problems. They really have a big task ahead and I hope they don't fail. I'm sure Ryzen will be good, we have enough info on that, but about Vega I'm not sure at all. It's the most important year for AMD maybe ever, they have to deliver this time.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 14, 2017)

Kanan said:


> That's the problem when there's no competitor on the market. The 8 core is simply that expensive because Intel is selling their 8 cores for over a grand - so those Xeons are going for about the same. Ryzen will cut into it hopefully and end it for good.
> 
> I just read a news that Nvidia increased prices of Nvidia Titan X in germany from 1299 to 1349€ - funny, exactly the same problem there in the highend-market. Funny too, that AMD is supposed to be THE company to solve both problems. They really have a big task ahead and I hope they don't fail. I'm sure Ryzen will be good, we have enough info on that, but about Vega I'm not sure at all. It's the most important year for AMD maybe ever, they have to deliver this time.



Yes...this.  Technically the locked xeons are relatively "cheap" but as I said still too inflated for not even current tech, the architecture isn't current, the ram for platform is ddr3 for God sakes, and I think technically they are EOL I'd have to look on Intel's website for that to confirm.  I will keep what I just said for reference but as I typed this I looked it up....this makes it even more F'ing sad...for example:

Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v2 
(15M Cache, 3.70 GHz)

Launched Q3'13  Recommended Customer Price  $1080.00 - $1083.00 6 130 W

These are NOT EOL or unsupported as many other cpu's on list I found were.  So yeah going by this without probing further Intel may even still be manufacturing these or at LEAST still has not categorized them as End OF Life or unsupported etc.

     SO they are considered "current" despite being on a totally dead platform far as being current and still manufactured (x79) and the 4960X equivalent which is 1660 v2 I just listed...they actually have the gall to suggest that relative piece of shit should still be sold for over a grand!  That...wow.  No words.  Intel is a big enough company and their ARK is well known and used enough that they have no excuse they just didn't "update" it for these processors because in an hour I could bumble my way through the relatively short processor list and check/verify info and repost it.

  I admit it's so ridiculous it's almost funny...I'm going to save a few of these prices/specs etc for this will be interesting to see IF Ryzen is what it seems capable of when it hits shelves in quantity these numbers may look more like the realistic amounts they should be.

Processor Number



*Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1680 v2 
(25M Cache, 3.00 GHz)*
E5-1680V2
Status Launched
Launch Date Q3'13
Lithography 22 nm
Recommended Customer Price $1723.00

and this is even more crazy...so the processor 1680 v2 we all are eyeballing for this socket as of today on Intels site is well over 3 years old since launch, still supported, and still shows a recommended price of 1723 dollars. HAHAHA.  Yeah the current 8-10 core x99's actually are going for that or LESS.  Stop and think about that for a minute.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 18, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yes...this.  Technically the locked xeons are relatively "cheap" but as I said still too inflated for not even current tech, the architecture isn't current, the ram for platform is ddr3 for God sakes, and I think technically they are EOL I'd have to look on Intel's website for that to confirm.  I will keep what I just said for reference but as I typed this I looked it up....this makes it even more F'ing sad...for example:
> 
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v2
> (15M Cache, 3.70 GHz)
> ...


Yeah it's funny isn't it? Intel CPUs are suitable to bank money, because they lose not much worth even after years hahaha. A friend is selling his i5 4570K for over 150 bucks to switch to the 4790K at 270 bucks, both have barely lost any worth despite being "old" and on an outdated / discontinued platform. Xeon, the only reason I see them still produced would be for servers, but the normal X79 is EOL of course. Still, I'm glad I still have a upgrade path left, after I had bought the 3960X I thought this will be the last upgrade and there's no real upgrade left, but now? Maybe and if 8 core scaling in games is nice, I'll get that Xeon in a few years, who knows. Or Ryzen refresh (of refresh). But I I'll stick to this platform as long as possible, I had used AM2+ with Phenom II 940 for almost 6 years, so this here has to do a lot longer than that, because it's a much stronger platform and architecture. 3 years and counting.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 18, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah it's funny isn't it? Intel CPUs are suitable to bank money, because they lose not much worth even after years hahaha. A friend is selling his i5 4570K for over 150 bucks to switch to the 4790K at 270 bucks, both have barely lost any worth despite being "old" and on an outdated / discontinued platform. Xeon, the only reason I see them still produced would be for servers, but the normal X79 is EOL of course. Still, I'm glad I still have a upgrade path left, after I had bought the 3960X I thought this will be the last upgrade and there's no real upgrade left, but now? Maybe and if 8 core scaling in games is nice, I'll get that Xeon in a few years, who knows. Or Ryzen refresh (of refresh). But I I'll stick to this platform as long as possible, I had used AM2+ with Phenom II 940 for almost 6 years, so this here has to do a lot longer than that, because it's a much stronger platform and architecture. 3 years and counting.



Gosh yes, I'll be nice to your phenom but sadly that was in the middle/beginning of when Intel was coasting and AMD produced a cheap alternative that had no hopes of matching it in performance so price and "good enough" to do what you needed was all AMD had.  Obviously the core 4-6 core and beyond architecture starting with x79 is far too strong for its' age which is whole reason we're talking about the silly prices for the CPU's for it! So yes, the positive is we have a relatively archaic platform that still is relevant and we can keep for the foreseeable future (Ryzen/Intel reaction discluded), the bad news/negative is....we have a relatively archaic platform that is still relevant and we can keep for the foreseeable future lol.  The latter being bad because we have little upgrade potential and minus a few features and things we may not even care about, and a slight performance and efficiency increase...yeah almost pointless plus to upgrade our x79 rig with these other processors now is ridiculous money because they are too close to the current platform.  So yeah, for the moment I guess it's a blessing and a curse for us.  Also speaking of I'm going to push myself and put my system back together now that I've been on this laptop going on 2 months now kinda tired of 13 inch screen, lousy keyboard and obviously can't game for squat with intel onboard graphics...but I'm grateful I have it simply to post here/email etc so it was a lifesaver and didn't force me to rush putting the beast back together.  Speaking of, I just took a few pictures of few things with it so I'll post that in a bit.

I think I went straight from a core 2 duo e8600 straight to the x79 speaking of upgrade paths lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 18, 2017)

Not pretty, but my way of using old 120 mm antec fans from my old case on my gtx 980ti .  I had one half burnt out fan on the accelero cooler I was using and it was grinding etc and the way fans are wired into the plastic housing no easy or fun way to replace them and in my new case the cooler would fit way better (it's huge) but still preferred to stay more compact and also reuse my gtx 980's gaming cooler (which was quite good on 980) for the ti which was done by MSI so I know it was adequate...particularly when you got (2) 80 cfm fans 120 mm versus 2 thin 92 mm fans which at best put 30-40 cfm out and had way less static pressure obviously.  So assuming everything fires up ok will be interesting to see what temps I get out of this invention.


 
Obviously few things pump/fan etc are hanging or only half in place but close look of the general layout of new case.


 
...and that gives you an idea of whole look of case minus graphics card and a few things needing to be hooked up properly and/or wires routed to where they belong.  I will take one more pic this distance when its' done before side goes on and I cross my fingers and fire it back up again, but that's where it is at this moment.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 19, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Gosh yes, I'll be nice to your phenom but sadly that was in the middle/beginning of when Intel was coasting and AMD produced a cheap alternative that had no hopes of matching it in performance so price and "good enough" to do what you needed was all AMD had.  Obviously the core 4-6 core and beyond architecture starting with x79 is far too strong for its' age which is whole reason we're talking about the silly prices for the CPU's for it! So yes, the positive is we have a relatively archaic platform that still is relevant and we can keep for the foreseeable future (Ryzen/Intel reaction discluded), the bad news/negative is....we have a relatively archaic platform that is still relevant and we can keep for the foreseeable future lol.  The latter being bad because we have little upgrade potential and minus a few features and things we may not even care about, and a slight performance and efficiency increase...yeah almost pointless plus to upgrade our x79 rig with these other processors now is ridiculous money because they are too close to the current platform.  So yeah, for the moment I guess it's a blessing and a curse for us.  Also speaking of I'm going to push myself and put my system back together now that I've been on this laptop going on 2 months now kinda tired of 13 inch screen, lousy keyboard and obviously can't game for squat with intel onboard graphics...but I'm grateful I have it simply to post here/email etc so it was a lifesaver and didn't force me to rush putting the beast back together.  Speaking of, I just took a few pictures of few things with it so I'll post that in a bit.
> 
> I think I went straight from a core 2 duo e8600 straight to the x79 speaking of upgrade paths lol.


Actually I don't see it as archaic at all. It has PCI-E 3.0, USB 3.0, SATA 3.0 (the holy three of three), and that is all you need, you don't even need USB 3.0 and PCI-E 3.0 and even SATA 3.0 is only a tiny speed bump, so I even see that as a kind of luxus, because I don't use USB sticks that much and SSDs aren't limited by SATA 3G anyway, I used my 128GB SSD 830 a lot with Phenom II system and when I changed it to this system it wasn't any faster, and if so, because the CPU fed it better with data, thats it. So again, for me it's not archaic at all. It lacks a ton of useless new stuff and has still a lot of useless stuff around, that's the funny thing about it. Also it has a lot of performance, BF1 which I'm playing since a few days now, actually uses all 6 cores (and ignores HTT) up to a 100%, so it's better utilized than I thought, seems my investment pays off at the end, I thought at first it's just a fun buy, but no, its needed in BF1. 

I'd say as long as the CPU holds its ground, meaning no bottleneck, this platform isn't outdated at all. Same with Phenom II, the whole "holy three of three" and even more than that isn't needed, that's why I was able to use AM2+ for so long, it had "holy two of twos + DDR2" and I think DDR2 in the end was main reason for me to switch, it wasn't able to feed enough data with DDR2 800 and CL4 timings - being the only game that forced me to switch. I think that will take a long time with this system, quad channel and 1866 Ram (and I could overclock it). I rather think it will be outdated IPC wise in a few years, tops, maybe even 4 or more years. I simply hope to use it longer than AM2+, which would be more than 5 years. 3 years are already over, so... I think it's doable. The remarkable thing about that is, I bought a used platform and CPU from 2012/2013 and I'll be able to use it for more than 5 years probably, meaning it's good for 8+ years in general! That's just awesome. Enthusiast platform power. 

btw. nice new case and all you got, keep working on that, it'll be nice.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 19, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Actually I don't see it as archaic at all. It has PCI-E 3.0, USB 3.0, SATA 3.0 (the holy three of three), and that is all you need, you don't even need USB 3.0 and PCI-E 3.0 and even SATA 3.0 is only a tiny speed bump, so I even see that as a kind of luxus, because I don't use USB sticks that much and SSDs aren't limited by SATA 3G anyway, I used my 128GB SSD 830 a lot with Phenom II system and when I changed it to this system it wasn't any faster, and if so, because the CPU fed it better with data, thats it. So again, for me it's not archaic at all. It lacks a ton of useless new stuff and has still a lot of useless stuff around, that's the funny thing about it. Also it has a lot of performance, BF1 which I'm playing since a few days now, actually uses all 6 cores (and ignores HTT) up to a 100%, so it's better utilized than I thought, seems my investment pays off at the end, I thought at first it's just a fun buy, but no, its needed in BF1.
> 
> I'd say as long as the CPU holds its ground, meaning no bottleneck, this platform isn't outdated at all. Same with Phenom II, the whole "holy three of three" and even more than that isn't needed, that's why I was able to use AM2+ for so long, it had "holy two of twos + DDR2" and I think DDR2 in the end was main reason for me to switch, it wasn't able to feed enough data with DDR2 800 and CL4 timings - being the only game that forced me to switch. I think that will take a long time with this system, quad channel and 1866 Ram (and I could overclock it). I rather think it will be outdated IPC wise in a few years, tops, maybe even 4 or more years. I simply hope to use it longer than AM2+, which would be more than 5 years. 3 years are already over, so... I think it's doable. The remarkable thing about that is, I bought a used platform and CPU from 2012/2013 and I'll be able to use it for more than 5 years probably, meaning it's good for 8+ years in general! That's just awesome. Enthusiast platform power.
> 
> btw. nice new case and all you got, keep working on that, it'll be nice.



Thanks, it's massive case but will have ton of fans and the Antec with big card/board etc was very cramped to work in despite being a large case. When I said archaic I was more talking about the chipset and mere age of the platform more than the actual ability of it, as I have said it holds far too much value DUE to the fact that it is far too potent for its' age in relation to x99 shiny new stuff etc.  So yeah, I agree it's more than enough for all I do and minus however far AMD pushes the market with ZEN etc it may well be this platform is fine for 4-5 years! Anyway just be nice to get the thing back together and hopefully it all works ok.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 20, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Thanks, it's massive case but will have ton of fans and the Antec with big card/board etc was very cramped to work in despite being a large case. When I said archaic I was more talking about the chipset and mere age of the platform more than the actual ability of it, as I have said it holds far too much value DUE to the fact that it is far too potent for its' age in relation to x99 shiny new stuff etc.  So yeah, I agree it's more than enough for all I do and minus however far AMD pushes the market with ZEN etc it may well be this platform is fine for 4-5 years! Anyway just be nice to get the thing back together and hopefully it all works ok.


Yeah the old tower simply had a outdated design, those are big but not really practical or good to work in, my old tower had the same problem, it didn't even had real cable management, there were cables everywhere, a mess, but it didn't had a window anyway so yeah I didn't care. My new case is super shiny and super clean compared to that haha. I also enjoy having filters now and a case that only gets dirty on the outside, though I noticed some micro dust on my Noctua. Seems the filter is not perfect after all, but who can expect that.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 20, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah the old tower simply had a outdated design, those are big but not really practical or good to work in, my old tower had the same problem, it didn't even had real cable management, there were cables everywhere, a mess, but it didn't had a window anyway so yeah I didn't care. My new case is super shiny and super clean compared to that haha. I also enjoy having filters now and a case that only gets dirty on the outside, though I noticed some micro dust on my Noctua. Seems the filter is not perfect after all, but who can expect that.



Yes that is all true, this case was relatively inexpensive but was a beauty by coolermaster I believe and I think it was about the biggest case Newegg had when I got it a month or so ago lol.  However best bit is I am unlike that last message earlier today now typing to you on my new old system which is all together and fired up first try and just had to reset bios from last time I fired it up and it was shorting on and off with start switch so it goofed that up but everything on and sound works, etc...pleasantly surprised usually when I even do half as much moving around as this with a case and components something stops working or isn't plugged in right etc when you first hit the on button.  Only thing not working are several fans which I think are all plugged into same spot so just have to get in case and figure that out but that will be simple and then I can play...I'd not even bother but the 2 fans on my graphics card aren't running so yeah, can't really fire up a game that way the cooler is good but not good enough to work passively lol.  Anyway will update with a few pics I took before I slapped it all together etc too.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 20, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yes that is all true, this case was relatively inexpensive but was a beauty by coolermaster I believe and I think it was about the biggest case Newegg had when I got it a month or so ago lol.  However best bit is I am unlike that last message earlier today now typing to you on my new old system which is all together and fired up first try and just had to reset bios from last time I fired it up and it was shorting on and off with start switch so it goofed that up but everything on and sound works, etc...pleasantly surprised usually when I even do half as much moving around as this with a case and components something stops working or isn't plugged in right etc when you first hit the on button.  Only thing not working are several fans which I think are all plugged into same spot so just have to get in case and figure that out but that will be simple and then I can play...I'd not even bother but the 2 fans on my graphics card aren't running so yeah, can't really fire up a game that way the cooler is good but not good enough to work passively lol.  Anyway will update with a few pics I took before I slapped it all together etc too.


Sounds great bud, Im curious to see the finished build.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks, Was even simpler than I thought, are a few plugs in back of case that I plugged fans into....yeah well they kinda need power the plugs are for the power supply plug and then you can piggy back off of it with fans into that connection or 3/4 pin fan connectors which are also on the header, there is one at top of case one at bottom.  Anyhow now I have all the red fans in case glowing along with a couple of blue lit antec fans on the graphics card....and with those fans I just quickly used furmark since I have it installed and has temps etc so ran a minute or two with OC I had on the ti and it hit 60 degrees C and as I let it run it even dropped to 59 lol that's ice cold for a Gtx 980ti with OC with max settings on furmark which is kinda what I'd expect with the already good cooler with two full case fans blaring through it. I will get some pictures up soon I still have to do a couple things and I'm going to try it out now with a game etc see how it does. Will update tomorrow with more and see what I can add to thread.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 20, 2017)

Also correction it's a blackhawk case which is by Rosewill...excellent case tons of room very well laid out, everything works and not bad looking....https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0724J90356  it's still on sale but when I got it was even 5 bucks or so less than now lol huge reason I got it was it was literally biggest and cheapest case with tons of fans and everything I've ever seen by Rosewill to me just seems decent and solid.

Also even though it came with like 6 + fans a couple being 200 mm ones the side panel you can put up to (9) 120 mm fans so you can make it a tornado if you so choose or just add a couple fans in right spot etc so that's nice feature...has 2 fans in front and behind the HDD cages so nice push/pull etc.  Very much a simple, big, rectangular workhorse that is not all decked out with weird angles and plastic trim pieces etc like a high end sports car admittedly but just the fact that it has a lot of connectivity options with fans far and usb etc it's very functional.  Best yet as I said everything worked minus fans I just didn't plug in with juice and that took two seconds to realize and fix.  Anyway gonna game a bit, will be back on tomorrow with more pictures.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice temps, and yeah the case is more than solid, I don't like fancy cases anyway, I'm pretty much in the minimalism style since many many years, never had a fancy case.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 83256




Needs dust filtering


----------



## Kanan (Jan 20, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 83256


Nice, add one more pic with the side panel off, so I can see the inner stuff (+ GPU).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2017)

Its so cold in my room, my 3930k  is idling between 25-28'c


----------



## Kanan (Jan 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its so cold in my room, my 3930k  is idling between 25-28'c


I want watercooling as well, especially for some 5GHz+ benchmarks, but can't afford it atm because it's just luxury and fiddling around.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2017)

Kanan said:


> I want watercooling as well, especially for some 5GHz+ benchmarks, but can't afford it atm because it's just luxury and fiddling around.



add a 3rd fan to your D-14? Ive heard that the D-15 comes very close to Corsair H100 temps


----------



## Kanan (Jan 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> add a 3rd fan to your D-14? Ive heard that the D-15 comes very close to Corsair H100 temps


It's of no use, even the 2nd fan doesn't help much. I could exchange the fans with stronger ones, but I don't want the noise involved with it. D15 comes close, but not on high OC. Water is still way better. But that said, I think my TIM could be shit atm, I need to buy a new one (any recommendations?) and reapply I guess. Atm my temps are at 78°C tops, playing BF1 at 4.5 GHz at 1.365 V, CPU usage is at 50% (6 cores used 100%, HTT maybe used by background tasks).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> It's of no use, even the 2nd fan doesn't help much. I could exchange the fans with stronger ones, but I don't want the noise involved with it. D15 comes close, but not on high OC. Water is still way better. But that said, I think my TIM could be shit atm, I need to buy a new one (any recommendations?) and reapply I guess. Atm my temps are at 78°C tops, playing BF1 at 4.5 GHz at 1.365 V, CPU usage is at 50% (6 cores used 100%, HTT maybe used by background tasks).



Depends on your budget -- I currently use Prolimatech PK-3 but Kryonaut by Thermal Grizzly seems all the rage atm. 

my idle temp is only low because its below 10'c in my room currently. Otherwise it would be around 32-38'c idle.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah, I probably will add a couple fans to the side tinker with arrangement a little so I'll take a picture with it on and lights on etc, oddly since moving to new case that whole 00 reboot thing went away.  So even besides the power switch being messed up there may have been other electrical issues with the case causing the weird reboot on every cold start.  So anyway seems to work as it should. When I'm in any position and after Ryzen etc maybe that 1680v2 will become reasonable and I can plunk it in and see what it can do with good cooling.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends on your budget -- I currently use Prolimatech PK-3 but Kryonaut by Thermal Grizzly seems all the rage atm.
> 
> my idle temp is only low because its below 10'c in my room currently. Otherwise it would be around 32-38'c idle.


Thanks. What's your temp without open windows or around 20°C when you're playing a demanding game like BF1?


dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah, I probably will add a couple fans to the side tinker with arrangement a little so I'll take a picture with it on and lights on etc, oddly since moving to new case that whole 00 reboot thing went away.  So even besides the power switch being messed up there may have been other electrical issues with the case causing the weird reboot on every cold start.  So anyway seems to work as it should. When I'm in any position and after Ryzen etc maybe that 1680v2 will become reasonable and I can plunk it in and see what it can do with good cooling.


Nice. Yeah I hope that as well, but I can wait for it a few years anyway, not that 8 core's are of any use in todays games anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Thanks. What's your temp without open windows or around 20°C when you're playing a demanding game like BF1?
> 
> Nice. Yeah I hope that as well, but I can wait for it a few years anyway, not that 8 core's are of any use in todays games anyway.




I have no open windows currently. Otherwise it would be -1'c in my room. Temps wise i barely break 65'c in bf1


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have no open windows currently. Otherwise it would be -1'c in my room. Temps wise i barely break 65'c in bf1


With normal ambient temperatures or at 10°C? Yeah it's even colder in germany right now at about -5 to -10 last night.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> With normal ambient temperatures or at 10°C? Yeah it's even colder in germany right now at about -5 to -10 last night.



Even with normal ambient temps. Normal here is around 15-18'c even then temps still stay under 65'c. This Corsair H105 is incredibly potent as the radiator is thicker then all the others they've released since. apart from the H80i but thats a 120mm rad. I even had that H80i cooling my 3930k in the early days before i upgraded to the H105.

H80i could easily handle my 3930k @4.6 though temps would get closer to 70'c so there


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Even with normal ambient temps. Normal here is around 15-18'c even then temps still stay under 65'c. This Corsair H105 is incredibly potent as the radiator is thicker then all the others they've released since. apart from the H80i but thats a 120mm rad


Very nice, I'll buy a Corsair watercooler if I'm cool again money wise. That just reinforced my thoughts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Very nice, I'll buy a Corsair watercooler if I'm cool again money wise. That just reinforced my thoughts.



H115 is pretty good if you got the space. Only down side is there arent that many Static Pressure orientated 140mm fans available if you want to upgrade but on a side note. I hear Corsairs Mag lev fans are pretty decent noise wise so long as you keep them around 1200-1400rpm and they still move a fair amount of air.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> H115 is pretty good if you got the space. Only down side is there arent that many Static Pressure orientated 140mm fans available if you want to upgrade but on a side note. I hear Corsairs Mag lev fans are pretty decent noise wise so long as you keep them around 1200-1400rpm and they still move a fair amount of air.


I still have a free place at the bottom of my case for up to 360mm rads. Thanks for the tips, most appreciated.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> H115 is pretty good if you got the space. Only down side is there arent that many Static Pressure orientated 140mm fans available if you want to upgrade but on a side note. I hear Corsairs Mag lev fans are pretty decent noise wise so long as you keep them around 1200-1400rpm and they still move a fair amount of air.



Well I don't have the 115 but I have a close equivalent in the 110i extreme by corsair, not even sure there is much if any difference between the two.  Both are 280 mm AIO's not sure if pump or rad or much of anything is different...not sure what the static pressure on the fans I have are but they are 140 mm x 38mm so without even looking at specs knowing they push ton of air I'll be the static pressure is very high. 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056

looking at the specs and how they are advertised they brag about the pressure/cfm etc which isn't surprising 175 cfm is a lot for a 140 mm fan and it doesn't scream like the delta 120 mm ones do even full blast. I have 2 of these on my h110i and highest temp I ever saw was 78 degrees which was since I reinstalled it I don't think I did great job with paste spreading etc I'm going to have to check it and see how good the contact etc is.  Anyway even that for a 3960x @ 4.6 ghz and 1.4 volts with high volts on Vccsa and Pll voltages for memory etc with HT enabled I think is near as good as it gets for intelburntest with corsair AIO as specced.  


Kanan said:


> I still have a free place at the bottom of my case for up to 360mm rads. Thanks for the tips, most appreciated
> Kanan said: ↑
> Very nice, I'll buy a Corsair watercooler if I'm cool again money wise. That just reinforced my thoughts.
> .



And I'll reinforce them with my experience this is my first ever AIO and even with 3 fans on my D14 as you were mentioning Kanan I can tell you this CPU just pushed it beyond what it wanted to cool...was struggling to keep it under 80-81 celcius with any stress at 4.5-4.6 depending on voltages and how hard I was pushing memory...at any rate, I can tell you temp problem essentially is all but gone for my OC now with this unit.  Old OC was barebones 1.36 volts or so and that was causing 80 C readings now even newly applied with 1.4 volts and same CPU speed I saw it hit 78 and was disappointed lol.  It really is night and day, I had 3 high cfm fans on the D14 too, 80-140 cfm.  Didn't try it with the silverstone fans which I'm sure would have shaved a bit off but no way that would account for the big difference I'm getting with the AIO. 
Nice, can only imagine how a 360mm rad would perform.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well I don't have the 115 but I have a close equivalent in the 110i extreme by corsair, not even sure there is much if any difference between the two.  Both are 280 mm AIO's not sure if pump or rad or much of anything is different...not sure what the static pressure on the fans I have are but they are 140 mm x 38mm so without even looking at specs knowing they push ton of air I'll be the static pressure is very high.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056
> 
> ...


I think at this moment I'd go for a 280mm like you, I don't need to overkill things, I'm not a extreme user anyway. I just want good high clocks (not too high) with nice temps. Atm it's limiting me to 4.5ghz because I don't like the temps involved with going 4.8ghz. 5ghz wasn't possible due to cpu shutting down when hitting the temp threshold, so I could for the first time run a proper bench if I change to watercooling I guess. The cpu is maybe even good for more, I realised it's a very good binned chip when I got it last year.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2017)

I dont really think ive ever tried pushing to 4.8Ghz. It would probably take too much voltage on my chip. I dont need that much power anyway, games run absolutely fine.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont really think ive ever tried pushing to 4.8Ghz. It would probably take too much voltage on my chip. I dont need that much power anyway, games run absolutely fine.


Same here, atm it's fine but someday the cpu maybe too slow and I need the maximum I can get, also fun for experimenting. Generally I don't like the extreme high power consumption involved with it either. I had over 1.39v for 4.8 via auto voltage, I wasn't able to manually set it stable although didn't tried much. Atm it sucks about 200w when fully utilised via blender that's already a lot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2017)

Just decided to switch out the 'Darkside' Gentle typhoons off my rad for some Fractal Design Venturi HP-12 as one of the fans had developed a bit of a rattle for some reason....

While the fan looks very good on paper. Ive already discovered a few issues with it which i find unbearable. First up is the motor emits a really quiet but audible high pitched whine which i find extremely annoying. Secondly, the fan RPM of 1800 is actually 1650.

I shall be emailing their support about this. I might just switch back to using the EK Vardar fans i had before the Nidec 'Darkside' GT's


----------



## Kanan (Jan 22, 2017)

I hate that quiet high pitched wine as well, i switched 3 fans because of that, they were just emitting the noise when throttled down to 1300rpm. I'm glad the fans that came with Carbide 600C are nice at the range I use at 600 to 1200rpm, never any annoying noises just the usual windy noise that you'd expect anyway.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Yeah, whines/grinding etc are the worst, the fans I listed earlier are "whooshers" at full throttle simply due to the large volume of air they move but I don't really mind it all that much. ATM I kinda just plugged them in wherever so I will have to plug them in where I can play with RPM's and see what fans are making what noises...but guaranteed with 3 of those in here most of noise I hear is them the rest on case are far lower cfm/rpm etc. I've heard of the typhoon line of fans etc but admittedly at some point I gave up on a quiet PC and basically got the highest cfm fans I could stand with lower 40's for db as sound limit...they have fans in the 50's and even 60's when you get to the screamer deltas but I can't imagine those on a pc you sit right next to for any length of time, that must literally be ear piercing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2017)

Actually on second thoughts... I take it all back. Either ive gotten used to the high pitched motor noise or its just completely stopped. I've set a custom fan curve in Asus Ai Suite and right now the fans are spinning at just over 1100rpm and I cant hear them at all. CPU is idling at 35'c while ambient temp has risen to 12'c as ive got my windows and door closed (still not turned  heating on!!) Could be a bit lower but my pc isnt idling atm.

The motor on the Corsair AF140 fans at the front of my case are louder then these HP-12's.

The only real fly in the ointment now is if one or both of these HP-12 fans die as Fractal have always had reliability issues with their standard line of case fans. Just over €16.20/$17.33(USD) each which puts them around the same price as EK Vardar fans and Vardar's dont come with come with vibration dampening rubber corners or fluid dynamic bearings.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 22, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually on second thoughts... I take it all back. Either ive gotten used to the high pitched motor noise or its just completely stopped. I've set a custom fan curve in Asus Ai Suite and right now the fans are spinning at just over 1100rpm and I cant hear them at all. CPU is idling at 35'c while ambient temp has risen to 12'c as ive got my windows and door closed (still not turned  heating on!!) Could be a bit lower but my pc isnt idling atm.
> 
> The motor on the Corsair AF140 fans at the front of my case are louder then these HP-12's.
> 
> The only real fly in the ointment now is if one or both of these HP-12 fans die as Fractal have always had reliability issues with their standard line of case fans. Just over €16.20/$17.33(USD) each which puts them around the same price as EK Vardar fans and Vardar's dont come with come with vibration dampening rubber corners or fluid dynamic bearings.



Well that's good. Admittedly I'd have to look up all the fans you've mentioned I don't know anything about them per se....so do you have a h105 as a cooler? It says that in your profile just wondered.  I actually have the corsair 140mm fans that came with my h110i that I am not using but am currently looking to install on side of case for additional cooling, not even sure the model off hand may be one of the fans you mentioned.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well that's good. Admittedly I'd have to look up all the fans you've mentioned I don't know anything about them per se....so do you have a h105 as a cooler? It says that in your profile just wondered.  I actually have the corsair 140mm fans that came with my h110i that I am not using but am currently looking to install on side of case for additional cooling, not even sure the model off hand may be one of the fans you mentioned.



Fractal make a 140mm version as well. Im sure they would be a definite upgrade to the stock Corsair fans. Googling around some it seems Corsair use a Rifle bearing on their 140mm SP fans instead of what they called a 'hydraulic bearing' which is just corsairs marketing team trying to make their fans sound more fancy then they really are -- they are the same as Fluid Dynamic bearings. 

Im enjoying the sound profile they make as well. They arent whiney like the 120mm Corsair SPs or EK Vardars that ive run on the same cooler. When Vardars ramp up they can be heard, though you can easily set your own fan curves. 1000rpm and im still idling at 30'c at 12.2'c ambient temp. Pretty good performance right there.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah, check out the specs on the fans I posted, they're beastly lol. I checked out fractal fans and they do the cfm differently and do cm3 or whatever measurement which is roughly double the amount CFM actually is so I saw one fan with 200 and realized it couldn't be that good at relatively low RPM.  So yeah they are decent fans that push fair amount of air but yeah definitely better fans for moderately high airflow and relative silence...that doesn't describe the silverstone fan very well, it's a loud but inoffensive whoosher that moves a ton of air...here are the specs just in case you wondered.

*SILVERSTONE*
Model
*FHP-141*

140mm (120mm mounting holes)
Bearing Type
2 Ball

RPM
*Q:500~1200rpm
P:500~2000rpm*

Air Flow
*
42.8~171 CFM*

Noise Level
*
13.4~43.5 dBA(Max)
*
Static Pressure* 

0.13 ~ 3.7 mm-H2O*

*Features*
Features
High efficiency system thermal solution

High air pressure and less noise with giant-bladed design

Long-life dual ball bearing motor

Adjustable dual mode operation-"Power" mode (500~2000RPM) and "quiet" mode (500~1200RPM)

And currently they are all fore bore in my case at 2000 rpm so 150-170 cfm from what I heard reveiwer quote and 43.5 dba or slightly less which for 3.7mm pressure is very efficient and relatively quiet for all the air and pressure the fan is creating.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah. That 200cm3 must be an error. If you compare it to the pwm version which is faster but has lower cm3. (or is that not how its calculated?) 

I was actually considering the same Silverstone fans a few years back but never got around to it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. That 200cm3 must be an error. If you compare it to the pwm version which is faster but has lower cm3. (or is that not how its calculated?)
> 
> I was actually considering the same Silverstone fans a few years back but never got around to it.



The fans you spec'd are ok and definitely several shades quieter but if you just want one of the highest cfm fans out there for 140mm I think those are it, I've looked around a fair amount and haven't seen much close unless they are delta screamer fans.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> The fans you spec'd are ok and definitely several shades quieter but if you just want one of the highest cfm fans out there for 140mm I think those are it, I've looked around a fair amount and haven't seen much close unless they are delta screamer fans.




I had a pair of Nidec Servo Beta V's that were 120x35mm but i could never find screws long enough to mount them


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 23, 2017)

Ah, yes these fans are thick 38 mm however were easy to attach to my rad the way they mount but yes in some circumstances you have to mount it from outside and have to screw through both holes in the fan shroud and that requires long screws thankfully I didn't have to do that with rad...however had no way to attach rad to this case so I WILL post a screenie of side of my case open as Kanan has been patiently waiting for and I'll make sure I get a photo or two showing my redneck handiwork with the pretty fluorescent wrap ties to mount the rad to the case.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 23, 2017)

There's my improvised handiwork in all of its' glory...I even managed to get the flash on camera to go off which amplified the intensity of the straps so you could see them all lol. And if you look closely down at the cpu you can see the less obvious white straps holding the 2 fans to the makeshift msi Gaming cooler since the fans that came with it had non standard adapters and thus are useless except on exact same pcb which this new card didn't.  The "armor" ti and the gaming regular 980 use totally different fans AND fan connectors, the gaming uses totally nonstandard crap connections which ticked me off.  Anyway got a few more pics to post just this is funniest one showing how things are attached

Also that fan you see vertically attached to chipset is same that are horizontally attached to the watercooler at top of picture, I have 3 of those same fans and those are those silverstone fans I sent info on earlier.  Honestly I've thought of getting more because side of case I still have room for bunch of fans and I have some 120 mm ones but be nice to just use fewer 140mm ones and move similar air etc. Plus just less wires for fans to find to hook to things...already got like 10 fans right now something like that.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

And this gives you a very good view of the whole deal and you see how much room to the right of the mobo I have which in old case I had only an inch or two there was pain trying to route cables and plug stuff in.  As you can see here even with the 2 fans attached to the hard drive boxes you still have like 4 inches plus till you even get to the edge of the motherboard.  Also you can see side panel off and it has one 220 mm fan on it which came with it...but I will include a picture of it once I get the fans on it I want, which I'm deciding right now, have a pile of fans to use plus the thought of getting a few more of those silverstones and making this thing an official wind tunnel and indoor hurricane box.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 24, 2017)

That's really a lot of fans you got there, wow, crazy! Also they are big, I guess noise is a non-factor for you. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> The motor on the Corsair AF140 fans at the front of my case are louder then these HP-12's.



I use them at low RPM 600-ish where they are silent and at 1200 RPM when gaming, and only doing some windy noise, that said, they are absolutely okay noise wise, at least for me.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd love it to be whisper quiet, but my laptop was/is and it sucked in every other way so no thanks.  The fans on the case already (8) I believe are all fairly low noise meh cfm so honestly not a ton of noise but definitely some simply due to so many, majority of noise is from the 3 silverstone fans which push more air than practically the other 8 fans put together.  Also as I said that side panel you see is off and you can mount up to 9 of the 120 mm fans or a combination of 220/140 mm etc. Right now I just have one fan on it the 220 mm red led fan you see in the picture the other fan I had from antec case next to it immediately croaked so one less fan in my stack of fans...still struggling to get my settings stable though been a while since I worked with this beast so I'm going to have to actually look at my screenshots on my pc and in this thread to get an idea of what settings worked and what are simply wishful thinking.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'd love it to be whisper quiet, but my laptop was/is and it sucked in every other way so no thanks.  The fans on the case already (8) I believe are all fairly low noise meh cfm so honestly not a ton of noise but definitely some simply due to so many, majority of noise is from the 3 silverstone fans which push more air than practically the other 8 fans put together.  Also as I said that side panel you see is off and you can mount up to 9 of the 120 mm fans or a combination of 220/140 mm etc. Right now I just have one fan on it the 220 mm red led fan you see in the picture the other fan I had from antec case next to it immediately croaked so one less fan in my stack of fans...still struggling to get my settings stable though been a while since I worked with this beast so I'm going to have to actually look at my screenshots on my pc and in this thread to get an idea of what settings worked and what are simply wishful thinking.


Yeah those thick fan's are always kinda extreme, loud and strong. Is there no way to push some nice air through the case, maybe with that 220m one, without using loud/extreme fans like the Silverstones? I know I'd never use fans like that, it's simply too much. But then again you're overclocking like crazy compared to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2017)

With that sid i should take a picture of my set up. Its pretty neat and tidy. I imported an Antec Spotcool 100 100mm fan to have some airflow over the vrms as i was suffering some stability issues during the heatwave of last year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is my current setup.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Here is my current setup.


Is that an Antec SpotCool? I haven't seen one of those in ages!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that an Antec SpotCool? I haven't seen one of those in ages!



Yeah lol. I had a hard time finding one in the UK then eventually had it shipped from the US off ebay. They need to keep these things in production!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

I wondered if the random murderer would show up again Welcome back! I know for a while we weren't around so sorry about that the thread was on hiatus for a while unfortunately I had some personal things going on and now part of reason I'm even here is just to take my mind off what was going on.  Anyway yes that is very neat/tidy but mine isn't so bad particularly since I've just thrown it back together again lol. If you go back to the old pictures of my Antec 1200 case and the non modular power supply with 50 cables you are forced to dump in case you can see what a true mess of a case looks like! But yes I have to figure out how to route a few cables differently but main problem is a few are just barely long enough to reach top of case so I can't do anything but put them over my video card, like the two cables that power the CPU that go to the very top of the mobo. Yeah I remember the spotcool I considered getting one of those decades ago lol, is kinda neat to see one I never ended up getting it though I really liked the idea.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I wondered if the random murderer would show up again Welcome back!


Yeah, I'm kind of back. A lot going on in my life right now, so TPU hasn't exactly been far up on my list of priorities. You'll see me around, just not as active as I'd like to be.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Here is my current setup.



Posting this separately because I wanted to specifically address what I see here vs. my other general post about cases and mr. Random t-rex murderer etc.  Anyway I'm laughing and liking how similar it is to my setup, at first I saw the fan over the board assuming it was a cpu cooler till I woke up and realized with coffee you had the rad above it like where mine is, and you also have that fan like I've got just to cool the vrm, it really does help! I'm sure you at some point noticed that if you were trying to overclock hard without it.  That said how do you have it attached there? I don't see anything at a quick glance holding it...Also if you had the RIVE iv board your setup would almost be identical to mine, you even have an asus board just the pro which is very similar, and you also have an MSI card with same cooler I got lol that's funny, just you have proper shroud and fans on it, and you have the newer 1070 vs my 980ti.  I'd be interested to see how yours clocks and if you could give us some benches on the card? I almost got the 1070 vs the 980ti but I just found the ti for 300$ and couldn't resist was cheapest card in that performance bracket I could find, every 1070 was at least 400$.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of back. A lot going on in my life right now, so TPU hasn't exactly been far up on my list of priorities. You'll see me around, just not as active as I'd like to be.



Well, if you noticed in my post I said basically the same thing, so I hope your "lot going on" is better than mine put it that way, hopefully just busy or more mundane stresses, those can suck but hope no tragedies/really bad stuff!  Either way, hope it gets less stressful for you.  I was dating since around Christmas so that and holidays pulled me away from this, then she passed away and a coworker died...both 2 weeks ago the week of the 8th...not to emotionally vomit or TMI with you guys but just a heads up and least you know if I say something stupid or act strange maybe I'll have an excuse lol.  That said, hope you all are well, definitely life gained new perspective for me since that week.  Again that said, this is my escape tweaking this setup in new case and trying to get it more like Freedom's case and much less like my old mess of a case!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Posting this separately because I wanted to specifically address what I see here vs. my other general post about cases and mr. Random t-rex murderer etc.  Anyway I'm laughing and liking how similar it is to my setup, at first I saw the fan over the board assuming it was a cpu cooler till I woke up and realized with coffee you had the rad above it like where mine is, and you also have that fan like I've got just to cool the vrm, it really does help! I'm sure you at some point noticed that if you were trying to overclock hard without it.  That said how do you have it attached there? I don't see anything at a quick glance holding it...Also if you had the RIVE iv board your setup would almost be identical to mine, you even have an asus board just the pro which is very similar, and you also have an MSI card with same cooler I got lol that's funny, just you have proper shroud and fans on it, and you have the newer 1070 vs my 980ti.  I'd be interested to see how yours clocks and if you could give us some benches on the card? I almost got the 1070 vs the 980ti but I just found the ti for 300$ and couldn't resist was cheapest card in that performance bracket I could find, every 1070 was at least 400$.



I should bench it. I havent done that in a while


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I should bench it. I havent done that in a while



Thanks, would love that. I'd be interested in Top stable overclock etc and maybe Heaven/3dmark benches I could replicate with my less than stellar ti OC'd and see with newest drivers how they stack up...particularly since I was leaning towards getting the 1070 but was just too much considering the ti was so close to it when compared.  I'll have to work out what this thing is capable of and get a few of my own benchmarks and I'll post on here.  Our systems are essentially the same from processor to mobo and if you have newest Nvidia drivers minus the two cards it's about as close a comparison of apples to apples systems you can get.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well, if you noticed in my post I said basically the same thing, so I hope your "lot going on" is better than mine put it that way, hopefully just busy or more mundane stresses, those can suck but hope no tragedies/really bad stuff!  Either way, hope it gets less stressful for you.  I was dating since around Christmas so that and holidays pulled me away from this, then she passed away and a coworker died...both 2 weeks ago the week of the 8th...not to emotionally vomit or TMI with you guys but just a heads up and least you know if I say something stupid or act strange maybe I'll have an excuse lol.  That said, hope you all are well, definitely life gained new perspective for me since that week.  Again that said, this is my escape tweaking this setup in new case and trying to get it more like Freedom's case and much less like my old mess of a case!


Your "lot going on" is definitely more tragic than mine. Sorry to hear about your losses.  I guess, in a way, you just helped me realize my situation could be much worse.
Chin up, know we're here for you, as much as a faceless stranger on the internet can be.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> Your "lot going on" is definitely more tragic than mine. Sorry to hear about your losses.  I guess, in a way, you just helped me realize my situation could be much worse.
> Chin up, know we're here for you, as much as a faceless stranger on the internet can be.



Well, I wasn't going to "go there" with my personal stuff but first off it could help me to vent to my faceless tech buds, and also I figured the odds are you were just having the usual stressful crap in life or just busy which you may feel better about hearing this. Even my situation could always be much worse, there always is, people poor, beaten, ill, oppressed by 3rd world dicatators/terrorists etc.  Things I can't even comprehend, BUT I say this because I figured nothing I could lose by posting it here and possibly making other people feel better for what they have and also as I said one more place I can share and help myself.  So, thanks for that bud and I appreciate it, very much.  Anyway doing my best and just another character building experience and thanks for being a sounding board for me.


That said if you want to talk about this stuff with me fine, but if never again that's fine too considering this isn't a psychological forum lol.

Anyway my x79 wind box and telling you about it is a form of therapy even on the good days.  So back to being OT as they say I'm going to try and get my setup stable, get my fans all in order and placed properly...I still haven't found a way to get the VRM fan totally over the VRM like FreedomEclipse has so I need to do that I think it's still hotter than it should be with fan slightly askew on it.  Also I need to figure out what fans I will have on side panel and how to arrange them best to cool whole board/system down. At same time I will see what I can do for benchmarks with my 980ti and see how it does with best OC and newest drivers freshly installed as of yesterday.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Anyway my x79 wind box and telling you about it is a form of therapy even on the good days.  So back to being OT as they say I'm going to try and get my setup stable, get my fans all in order and placed properly...I still haven't found a way to get the VRM fan totally over the VRM like FreedomEclipse has so I need to do that I think it's still hotter than it should be with fan slightly askew on it.  Also I need to figure out what fans I will have on side panel and how to arrange them best to cool whole board/system down. At same time I will see what I can do for benchmarks with my 980ti and see how it does with best OC and newest drivers freshly installed as of yesterday.


Yeah, I need to put a fan back on my VRMs if I want to push more out of the 4930K now that it has its own dedicated radiator, or if I upgrade to the Xeon I've decided on if Ryzen disappoints: the E5-2697 v2. That's 12c/24t with the same TDP as the 4930K, and a max multiplier of 35.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> Yeah, I need to put a fan back on my VRMs if I want to push more out of the 4930K now that it has its own dedicated radiator, or if I upgrade to the Xeon I've decided on if Ryzen disappoints: the E5-2697 v2. That's 12c/24t with the same TDP as the 4930K, and a max multiplier of 35.



Interesting...just looked up that CPU which I've seen along with the troves of Xeons I've checked out as the replacement of my Sandy-e ES I'm itching to replace and that one is pretty interesting if you like Moar Coars lol. So you can get 3.5 ghz and 12 cores and perhaps really good memory overclocks.  Not bad...if it were cheap enough I'd consider it, except I'm so spoiled I want at least another ghz on my overclocks lol.  I definitely like your initial thought though of the 1680 v2 that I think is THE best chip for x79 from what I've seen, just ludicrously priced ATM. If I had use for any more cores other than benchmark bragging rights I can't even say the  6 cores I got are used properly, nevermind the 12 on the e5-2697 lol. For now not in a position to get anything which is good so I can see how Ryzen shapes up and where that puts the market.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> For now not in a position to get anything which is good so I can see how Ryzen shapes up and where that puts the market.


That's where I'm at.
Theoretically, I should be able to get a decent OC out of a 2697 v2 just by switching to the 125 strap (125 x 35 = 4375), with luck I may be able to get it to my ideal BCLK, 128.625. That would put the CPU at 4.5GHz and RAM at 2400. I doubt the VRMs would handle that, but if Ryzen ends up being a flop, I can pick up a 2697 v2 for cheaper than a 1680 v2 and at least try. You can pick up a 2697 v2 QS for ~$600USD right now, and from what I've been able to gather, the 8c/16T Ryzen chips will be $300+, so getting a 2697 v2 would still be cheaper than getting a Ryzen chip, X370 board that will OC well, and 32GB DDR4. That being said, if Ryzen lives up to the hype, I'll be building a Ryzen system as soon as I have the cash to do so and probably turn this X79 system into a server/cruncher. That's a big "if," though.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> That's where I'm at.
> Theoretically, I should be able to get a decent OC out of a 2697 v2 just by switching to the 125 strap (125 x 35 = 4375), with luck I may be able to get it to my ideal BCLK, 128.625. That would put the CPU at 4.5GHz and RAM at 2400. I doubt the VRMs would handle that, but if Ryzen ends up being a flop, I can pick up a 2697 v2 for cheaper than a 1680 v2 and at least try. You can pick up a 2697 v2 QS for ~$600USD right now, and from what I've been able to gather, the 8c/16T Ryzen chips will be $300+, so getting a 2697 v2 would still be cheaper than getting a Ryzen chip, X370 board that will OC well, and 32GB DDR4. That being said, if Ryzen lives up to the hype, I'll be building a Ryzen system as soon as I have the cash to do so and probably turn this X79 system into a server/cruncher. That's a big "if," though.



Yeah all the "ifs" right now are the problem with deciding to make any moves with hardware.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah all the "ifs" right now are the problem with deciding to make any moves with hardware.


Which is exactly why I haven't sunk any money into my PC in about a year or so, there's simply too much happening in the CPU and GPU arenas to make a solid decision on anything right now.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 25, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well, if you noticed in my post I said basically the same thing, so I hope your "lot going on" is better than mine put it that way, hopefully just busy or more mundane stresses, those can suck but hope no tragedies/really bad stuff!  Either way, hope it gets less stressful for you.  I was dating since around Christmas so that and holidays pulled me away from this, then she passed away and a coworker died...both 2 weeks ago the week of the 8th...not to emotionally vomit or TMI with you guys but just a heads up and least you know if I say something stupid or act strange maybe I'll have an excuse lol.  That said, hope you all are well, definitely life gained new perspective for me since that week.  Again that said, this is my escape tweaking this setup in new case and trying to get it more like Freedom's case and much less like my old mess of a case!


np bro, you can always send me a PM and we can talk, or we talk here, np. I just hope you're alright.



Random Murderer said:


> That's where I'm at.
> Theoretically, I should be able to get a decent OC out of a 2697 v2 just by switching to the 125 strap (125 x 35 = 4375), with luck I may be able to get it to my ideal BCLK, 128.625. That would put the CPU at 4.5GHz and RAM at 2400. I doubt the VRMs would handle that, but if Ryzen ends up being a flop, I can pick up a 2697 v2 for cheaper than a 1680 v2 and at least try. You can pick up a 2697 v2 QS for ~$600USD right now, and from what I've been able to gather, the 8c/16T Ryzen chips will be $300+, so getting a 2697 v2 would still be cheaper than getting a Ryzen chip, X370 board that will OC well, and 32GB DDR4. That being said, if Ryzen lives up to the hype, I'll be building a Ryzen system as soon as I have the cash to do so and probably turn this X79 system into a server/cruncher. That's a big "if," though.


Ryzen should be nice from all the informations that I gathered, the only variable that's left is core clocks, so if the chip is high clocked from the beginning, or is able to overclock itself via its ultra flexible Turbo, or you can overclock it yourself at least to 4.2 or 4.5 GHz, it should be a winner, I'm very sure. That's a few "if's" but not big ones, because french magazine "Canard" leaked they achieved 5 GHz on air - so if that's true, the chip is a sure 100% winner. 14nm GloFo should be mature enough for that by now is my guess, but as always, it is to take with a grain of salt until we have it ourselves or reading proper reviews of it from tech sites such as TPU, we trust.

btw. I'm not using special VRM cooling as you guys, I just have a inverted case where 2x 140mm fans are directly blowing on the GPU and CPU/Mainboard without any obstacles, so essentially my VRM cooling is already included in the case itself, that's also the reason why I love this case so much, it's a big improvement compared to the one I had before, that only had 3x 92mm that were not at all blowing directly on anything but the hard drives, that were mounted horizontically compared to the mainboard (Chieftec Bravo). Just look at my avatar and imagine the left side from the GPU/Noctua is completely free with 2x 140mm fans blowing on it. That said, I just played BF1 that's using all 6 cores at about 100% (no HT usage), and I forgot to power up the fans to run at 1200 RPM, they just ran at about 1000 RPM or even less and it still was enough, nothing throttled and I was honestly a bit surprised. However, next time I'll let them run at 100% RPM again, for the sake of longevity, to not risk reducing "life time" of anything, especially VRMs on both CPU/GPU.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 25, 2017)

Kanan said:


> np bro, you can always send me a PM and we can talk, or we talk here, np. I just hope you're alright.
> 
> 
> Ryzen should be nice from all the informations that I gathered, the only variable that's left is core clocks, so if the chip is high clocked from the beginning, or is able to overclock itself via its ultra flexible Turbo, or you can overclock it yourself at least to 4.2 or 4.5 GHz, it should be a winner, I'm very sure. That's a few "if's" but not big ones, because french magazine "Canard" leaked they achieved 5 GHz on air - so if that's true, the chip is a sure 100% winner. 14nm GloFo should be mature enough for that by now is my guess, but as always, it is to take with a grain of salt until we have it ourselves or reading proper reviews of it from tech sites such as TPU, we trust.
> ...



Thanks again, your noted support and well wishes are just additional help to simply posting here with me which again by itself is very good therapy, so thanks for both!  Yeah, Ryzen unless someone hands it to me or I get a 6 figure job suddenly isn't happening for me lol. Just the amount of work and sweat hours not to mention money I spent on this setup (literally buying the mobo 2x with first one getting damaged by me with cooler) is why I am pretty wedded to this x79 setup and it would take close to a miracle to get me to sell it off and put all the money and effort to install a new mobo/with cooler memory etc; especially considering the ddr3 I have I couldn't even reuse in anything now it's all ddr4!  No thanks lol. So Ryzen, at least initially for me will just be good for competition and to follow for fun but x79 is stayin' for me for a while lol.  Yeah, 5 ghz and all leaked things are only heresay at the moment, but there is enough facts we have seen that it appears Ryzen will be good, just not sure how good. Also your VRM probably won't need cooling if you don't use high voltage on FSB, PLL, VCCSA etc which is only neccesary for very high CPU OC and for memory OC's and Bclock OC's, none of which you are doing 24/7.  So it is kinda cool it works out yours sounds pretty well cooled anyway but you probably hardly needed it at least with how you've OC'd so far. Yes, your vrm's probably were a bit hot but no way to know unless you had readings or touched them as you gamed lol.  But yes this whole platform heat is the primary enemy, just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 26, 2017)

Same here I'm "wedded" to X79 for the next years or until it's not bearable anymore lol.

Yeah no memory OC atm. I have tested my memory a few days ago with aida 64 extreme and it resulted in about DDR4 3600 speed, so the quad channel scaling is for real, quite useless to overclock it at this moment. I'd rather fiddle around with 5ghz+ on the CPU but I need a water cooler for that first.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 26, 2017)

Unbelievable. I wasn't happy with temps on cpu/gpu and took case apart, my rad was pretty dusty just from short time in the old case which was a dust haven so I got it all back together...added two fans to back of it for push/pull and temps are the same. Kinda crappy thermal compound I reapplied it was last bit I had left several years old that I am annoyed with but can live with....however did the same thing with my GPU since I was taking it out anyway and now it instantly hits 95 degrees and throttles to almost 2d speed so yeah no idea wtf that is all about.  I was having issues getting screws back in well so figured it was that and I tried cranking down made no difference...then I removed a plate that was semi in the way so making sure that wasn't impeding the contact. I have no paste so I just got it nice and tight and even with no paste it shouldn't behave that crazily but yeah same thing....so now I'm wondering if somehow in removing cooler and reapplying I damaged something? I don't know...as I said bad paste or no paste I can't imagine it hitting temps like that so fast when before it was a gradual uptick in temps quickly up to 50's and 60's but took seconds..now it's the instant I start a test and it hits 3d clocks and 3d voltage.  Not happy.  Anyway I only have Best Buy anywhere near me so I'll head there and hopefully they have some decent paste and least I can rule that out but seems like something else is going on and I'm not liking the feel of it.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 26, 2017)

The only thing I can think of is, that the cooler is not attached properly to the GPU, thus resulting in bad cooling.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah, I just tried it and the heatpipes are cool, so in a way that's encouraging in that I'm not sure how but just seems the core has pitifully bad contact with the cooler base but have swapped it out several times before and nothing so out of whack as this...I mean it literally just goes in about 2 seconds from 38 degrees 2d speed temps to 80 then 95 once 3d clocks kick in and voltage kicks up.  I mean card otherwise is working I'm typing here and in 2d clocks it appears to function etc just can't fathom how suddenly cooler is making such bad contact...Anyway I just ordered some "Insignia" thermal compound which was the only one Best Buy had in stock so It is ready for pickup tomorrow at of course not the closest store which is 12 miles but 24 miles or so which isn't so bad I guess and probably do me good for a road trip.  I've swapped so many gpus/cpus that the 3-4 containers of paste I have are finally gone I never thought I'd use them all but with so much reapplying of paste I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later. So I'll go out and grab that tomorrow and be careful applying it and make sure I crank screws tight and then if it isn't massively better I know something else is going on.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah maybe it is the cooler paste after all, because if you're sure the cooler is attached properly it is the only way the cooling can still be bad. Maybe don't remove the GPU cooler so often lol. I did that only a few times in my life, one time it was a broken cooler, so I had to replace it with Arctic one suited for HD 2600 XT. And second was when I was baking the GTX 570 and had to remove the cooler in order to do that. That's it. I find removing the GPU cooler, cleaning and reapplying TIM overrated, but maybe that's just me, being lucky with my GPUs.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah, up till the last several years I never even unattached a gpu cooler, and most of my gpus were stock models with the high rpm internal fan that exhausts out the back of the card but does a mediocre job and is loud and whiny at best...Till I got this system or maybe slightly before is when I started getting more acquainted with GPU's and why custom models are better and started playing around with cooler swapping.  This however is pretty odd I really can't figure out how it's so bad even if it made marginal contact but at any rate I will go pickup my paste sometime today and considering my Arctic silver 5 I was using was about 8 years old and almost dried solid when I got to bottom of it kinda was time.  I did also use the last bit of the paste that came with my dh14 cooler by Noctua but no idea how good that stuff is and even that tube has been open a couple years.  Anyway least I'll have paste even if it's not the best I can get and it'll certainly be good enough where if cooler is on right it shouldn't even be possible to get temps I had....Those are temps I'd expect if you forgot to put fans on your cooler or if you turned card on with no cooler lol.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 27, 2017)

The problem with Arctic Silver is, it needs "burn in" time, whereas more usual TIM doesn't. The NT-H1 you mentioned too, for example, doesn't need a burn in time, it's way better. So it maybe needed some time to be better, but could very well be that you're right too and the TIM is just old now. Anyway, good luck with the card.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 28, 2017)

ADD ON TO ORIGINAL POST BELOW

Behold, my first real go with the 3930k that I actually got with this mobo when I had to replace the one I borked. I didn't think the CPU was good for much other than being a backup but not only was it handy to get newest bios not compatible with ES chips but also I was having very little luck getting things stable using most of my mem on memtest OR Intelburntest since I put this system back together just recently in new case.

  Also had some weird glitches with crashing programs and thought windows was broken or something in build wasn't right....however when I just put the new CPU in along with GPU back in both with new thermal paste I then ran this test with 12 gigs of memory (which tests every stick I have once you factor in how much is already used for windows/idle/other stuff) however I could only get 10 gig worth of memory to pass...no matter how I tinkered with settings in memory.

So I kinda was thankful I had this handle little program because that told me essentially 1 of my (4) 4 gigabyte sticks of memory must be bad because every time I got multiple errors very quickly on only 1 of the tests so I kinda was bummed thinking one memory slot is bad or more likely I got a bad or just less capable stick of ram that couldn't do what the others could.  However understanding that only way to figure out what the issue was is to get my hands on ram and see first if they are all seated correctly with all the moving of cords I've done and how easy it would be to bump the memory latches and unseat a stick just enough so it shows in bios properly but is failing in windows.  One time I booted up recently I was in triple channel so one stick wasn't registering and that was yesterday I believe and when I tested max memory it was one time they all passed but that's cause 1 stick wasn't registering.

That is part of what made me suspect a stick was failing or badly seated etc...last stick of ram towards front of casing with HDD cages etc I barely touched the clip that holds it in and it popped half out.  So I was hopeful as I popped it back in and felt it firmly click in place....The screenshot above is me getting all 12gigs=all of ram to work after I did that! Something so simple and slightly off was causing instability, failed tests, and programs hanging and half working.  Never overlook the simple and obvious!

BELOW IS ORIGINAL POST

Yeah, I shortly after posting this to you found the ONLY place within 20 miles of me that had paste in stock which was best buy and had some put aside for me, I went yesterday to pick it up and it was a best buy I never had been in since I have one that is about half the distance but is part of a mall and never has been that into PC stuff was mostly movies and such...this place had appliances and pretty much anything you could think of that had any tech in it, was pretty nice store wish it were closer but long story short I picked up the paste I put aside and got another tube as well of another brand just to have plenty since the stuff I had as I said was ancient and was crusty the last bits I pushed out of tube.  Anyway one tube is by "Insignia" who I don't know much about but I have seen they make cpu fans and other stuff so I'm sure it's adequate if not great and that is one online I had put aside and when there I picked up another tube of Thermaltake tg-7 which I'm assuming is pretty decent stuff just from knowing the brand and on that tube they list all the specs etc.

Well definitely was the paste, I did put the Accelero cooler back on the card just to see if maybe the contact face was bad on the MSI gaming cooler and I strapped 3 fans to it and yeah coolest temps I've ever seen on card with new fans plus the Insignia paste.  I also used it on the CPU for that was hotter than I'd like with last bits of that old paste I used on it and I now have the 3930k and the newest bios chip I ordered online a while back in place and everything working slick.  Much better bios, many more options, more refined and boots faster and more reliably.  Still need to see what settings work with the new CPU but it boots with 2400 mhz mem no problem and at 4.6 ghz so not sure it will do as well as 3960 ES but if it's even close it's still better just due to being more stable with bios and maybe better than ES being final retail version less the 3 mb of cache and I think you sacrifice some pci-e lanes but otherwise identical part.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 28, 2017)

However....won't pass intelburntest one time lol.  Then I went to Aida64 to check out memory bandwidth etc....literally like 32k for read when it should be and was 56-62k for the 3960 at similar settings. Not sure what that's all about, I guess it's mostly working but that still bugs me and I'll see what is stable tomorrow and if it keeps giving scores like that I know something isn't right still somewhere. Might even pop ES back in lol.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't forget to flash the old bios back if you plan to go back to the ES!

Glad your GPU is in good shape again. 3930K has full lanes btw.  (all of SB-E / IB-E, it's just Haswell-E 5820K and BW-E 6800K which are reduced).

Maybe memory sticks aren't working correctly, I guess you'll figure that one out too. I think the 3960X ES is better, but if you need the newer/better bios etc. you should stay with the 3930K.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, newer bios definitely is more mature, I think it's literally 2 years newer lol, last bios is 2014 one I had with ES was 2012.  Thanks, yes I wouldn't forget the ES needs the old chip already been there couple years ago when I first tried and had no idea why nothing worked after flashed to new but old bios would work etc.  I have 4-5 bios chips now, I ordered 2 when I was initially having issues not realizing chip simply wouldn't work with newer bios and board came with 2 plus I ordered 1 more with newest bios on it so I'm well insured against a bad flash on a chip etc which is a nice thing.  Also nice to have 2 cpus because other than just the fun of playing around seeing how they perform differently you can have a backup if one gets really tired or abused and degrades or just dies.  Anyway it is kinda weird...even just before I put the 3930k in and the new bios chip I got like 60k read speeds with ES they just weren't stable I'm thinking now due to that ram being set in improperly, but just now I booted with XMP settings with memory with CAS 8 timings and 1600 speed etc which according to the example on Aida64 should get me about 55k read speeds in quad channel at stock cpu speeds....I got 19k.  Thanks for the lane correction on 3930k I wasn't worried about it but nice to get it straight I've read about the x99 cpu's and that's probably where I got that from.  What matters most to me is wtf is up with this horrible bandwidth, my score atm literally puts me in the midst of dual channel and some triple channel x58 setups.  I'm kind of at a loss for how it could be so bad especially when it shows all 4 sticks register, and it shows quad channel...I honestly don't think it's the sticks I never have had this cpu in long enough to even do benchmarks till now I just had it on one day to make sure it worked so I'm almost more suspecting the memory controller on this thing is not working right.  Only other thing if my settings are all correct which I think they are is if the bios somehow has a flaw or issue that is gimping the scores. Just silly, this platform is definitely the most fickle and quirky I've ever worked with, as I believe Random Murderer said SB-E is a huge challenge I'd like to have his non-challenge of using IB-E as he put it because it was almost too easy.  I'll take too easy at this point lol. Well I'll play around a little more see what the flaw in the slaw is.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 28, 2017)

Well maybe IB-E IMC is better but the mess is the platform X79 not the cpus, if at all, I mean I'm pretty happy, never had any problems. I think problems with the platform start as soon as you start to play around with overclocking, more like special overclocking, not the simple one I'm doing increasing multiplier and voltage and set everything else to auto lol. But I very very much doubt X99 is any better there and you can't compare E platform to the consumer one.

If you change the cpu and bandwidth goes down its almost clear to me that the 3930k must be defective. Didn't you say you got it cheap somewhere? Sounds to me like IMC isn't working correctly and this is something you can't correct, unless it's a software failure of windows 7 which I very much doubt at this point. But you can install a second windows and try it out of course, to be sure.

Edit: another possibility is the bios. You could try a older version.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 28, 2017)

Exactly, I'm going to actually put the older bios chip back in with the 3930k and see what it does.  I got the board and the cpu for 400'ish? on Ebay when my other board croaked totally when I tried to bend back the cpu pins my cooler crushed and I could get no more than triple channel memory, so I got the rive4 and the cpu they were a pair.  I already thought about the bios that is what I'm about to do and see what happens, use the same bios as the ES was using see if that changes things...if it gives essentially identical numbers I'll know it points to the cpu more than likely, if not, then I'd be fairly disappointed the newest bios would be so horrible with performance. Regardless, I did run IBT and got several runs passed with 1600 mhz and cas 8 and gigaflops are high.  Well, I switched to old bios chip and now even with pretty crappy basic timing/settings @ 1600 mhz the memory read is 43k or so which is right around where it should be next to the standard result for 1600 mhz and x79 platform in Aida.  So bios itself has issue or that particular flash of it at least....how weird.  But it was kinda what I expected that was more likely to me than the chip having such issues but at any rate seems like if I can find a glitch with this system I find it or it finds me lol.  I'll try to flash it myself and see what happens at some point.  Not like I'm worried about screwing it up I got several chips to play with.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 28, 2017)

I guess it was just a funky flash or some issue with settings etc because I used the cap converter to flash to newer bios's that were made for windows 8 at the time and I flashed the old bios from April 12, 2012 to the new .cap version versus the old .rom version I believe it is but anyway regardless it gives you an August 12th 2012 bios which must be the first one to use that .CAP format and it works fine, and I did the Aida test and it's 47k or so even with same loose timings and 1600 mhz so it's actually better than the old bios from April 2012 so again it seems that was just a badly flashed bios perhaps.  Now the real test I'm going to flash to that same newest bios I had which sucked eggs at first with memory bandwidth and we'll see how good the bios is and how bad the flashing job done by guy I bought chip from was done...learning process...never stops here lol.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 29, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I guess it was just a funky flash or some issue with settings etc because I used the cap converter to flash to newer bios's that were made for windows 8 at the time and I flashed the old bios from April 12, 2012 to the new .cap version versus the old .rom version I believe it is but anyway regardless it gives you an August 12th 2012 bios which must be the first one to use that .CAP format and it works fine, and I did the Aida test and it's 47k or so even with same loose timings and 1600 mhz so it's actually better than the old bios from April 2012 so again it seems that was just a badly flashed bios perhaps.  Now the real test I'm going to flash to that same newest bios I had which sucked eggs at first with memory bandwidth and we'll see how good the bios is and how bad the flashing job done by guy I bought chip from was done...learning process...never stops here lol.


Funny things happen a lot on this platform, thats why its my absolute favourite platform out of the ones I owned so far. It's so complex and has so many options and great expansion opportunities. Funny is also, that the "fun buy" 3960X ended up as being pretty substantial for BF1 which I'm playing now. It regularly uses 6 cores and on one of the more extreme maps with a lot of destructibles, a lot of houses, it even uses all 12 threads. I had hard time believing it, but when I checked it again in Afterburner and not only via OSD, every "CPU" had high usage. That's just ... wow. I'm glad I have this CPU now, I guess the 3820 would had been a bottleneck for this game.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 29, 2017)

However the new bios is doing wonders for my memory bandwidth...literally off the charts even though this isn't stable my old bios with ES best I ever got for Write was 35k or so never could figure out why but I read that sometimes this platform has a bug with that depending on bios and so forth.  At any rate that is now practically doubled and is highest of the numbers rather than lowest, and read and copy being low to mid 60's is quite good. The IMC on this cpu definitely not as good won't boot at over 2450 mhz or so but that said the timings were loosened and numbers were far worse than this at over 2400 mhz so this is still significantly better with tweaked bios and 3930k I just have to dial in what is actually stable...only thing I miss is I had a nice old preset in old bios for 2400 mhz memory new one doesn't....every preset is for ivy-E starting with 2400 all the way up to 3000 mhz and settings are way off for Sandy-E!  Just tells me how much different the focus was on memory with this 2014 bios vs. my 2012 one I was using forever.  So now I just have to get my video card sorted out and I'll have a decently functioning platform I think.




Tell me about it, but in my bios flash case classic example of if you want something done right do it yourself it seems. My videocard now works btw but uses 120% power when I ran furmark and it was only at 1253 core and 1.03 volts (stock), so even though no fans are even plugged into GPU board it's suddenly using a ton of power to do little.  So not sure if I've got a VGA bios problem or the card is just really tired and the few minutes I ran it when it was super hot just destroyed some resistors or stuff on the board so it now just wastes a ton of power at basically stock settings.  I did get it to work in the first PCI-E slot amazingly but unless it was just bad contacts etc screen cut out when I stressed GPU and you'd see screen tearing and other visual "noise" as card was stressed and neither now are happening in 3rd pci-e slot.  At any rate, GPU isn't right for whatever reason but my cpu etc is all working great, I even got it to boot at 125 mhz strap which annoyingly I couldn't get it to do before.  It actually failed this time as well but I for kicks used one of the pre-set overclock options in the bios which sets board at 125 mhz and mild 4.2 ghz 2000 mhz memory and changes a few bios settings I normally changed myself...and it worked presto.  Almost every setting is same as I'd have or I'd even have more voltage so I'm thinking it may be the memory mode which they set to auto and I usually set to 2 which is performance mode.  Other than that not much difference, however I will change that and perhaps a few other settings if I see any that are different and isolate what it is I was doing that caused the board to fail to boot at all at 125 strap.  So anyway glad your cpu is just enough for your game, I've not played a game in a week or two with stuff going on and only a couple I was playing anyway. But definitely a lot going on with x79 and sb-e and once I get this down best as I can I suppose most any other platform in the future will seem relatively easy.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 30, 2017)

Also on the whole memory thing I'm curious if anyone knows of a good way to isolate a "weak" stick of ram other than taking them all out put them in first slot etc that I've seen advised before.  Because however I set things on the memtest with 2gig tests only 1 instance every time fails more often than not so I'm thinking of just taking out the one I am suspect of and maybe swap a couple around into same slot make sure it isn't a slot issue though I tend to doubt that. Anyway I'll play around a little more and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 1, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> However the new bios is doing wonders for my memory bandwidth...literally off the charts even though this isn't stable my old bios with ES best I ever got for Write was 35k or so never could figure out why but I read that sometimes this platform has a bug with that depending on bios and so forth.  At any rate that is now practically doubled and is highest of the numbers rather than lowest, and read and copy being low to mid 60's is quite good. The IMC on this cpu definitely not as good won't boot at over 2450 mhz or so but that said the timings were loosened and numbers were far worse than this at over 2400 mhz so this is still significantly better with tweaked bios and 3930k I just have to dial in what is actually stable...only thing I miss is I had a nice old preset in old bios for 2400 mhz memory new one doesn't....every preset is for ivy-E starting with 2400 all the way up to 3000 mhz and settings are way off for Sandy-E!  Just tells me how much different the focus was on memory with this 2014 bios vs. my 2012 one I was using forever.  So now I just have to get my video card sorted out and I'll have a decently functioning platform I think.
> 
> View attachment 83589
> Tell me about it, but in my bios flash case classic example of if you want something done right do it yourself it seems. My videocard now works btw but uses 120% power when I ran furmark and it was only at 1253 core and 1.03 volts (stock), so even though no fans are even plugged into GPU board it's suddenly using a ton of power to do little.  So not sure if I've got a VGA bios problem or the card is just really tired and the few minutes I ran it when it was super hot just destroyed some resistors or stuff on the board so it now just wastes a ton of power at basically stock settings.  I did get it to work in the first PCI-E slot amazingly but unless it was just bad contacts etc screen cut out when I stressed GPU and you'd see screen tearing and other visual "noise" as card was stressed and neither now are happening in 3rd pci-e slot.  At any rate, GPU isn't right for whatever reason but my cpu etc is all working great, I even got it to boot at 125 mhz strap which annoyingly I couldn't get it to do before.  It actually failed this time as well but I for kicks used one of the pre-set overclock options in the bios which sets board at 125 mhz and mild 4.2 ghz 2000 mhz memory and changes a few bios settings I normally changed myself...and it worked presto.  Almost every setting is same as I'd have or I'd even have more voltage so I'm thinking it may be the memory mode which they set to auto and I usually set to 2 which is performance mode.  Other than that not much difference, however I will change that and perhaps a few other settings if I see any that are different and isolate what it is I was doing that caused the board to fail to boot at all at 125 strap.  So anyway glad your cpu is just enough for your game, I've not played a game in a week or two with stuff going on and only a couple I was playing anyway. But definitely a lot going on with x79 and sb-e and once I get this down best as I can I suppose most any other platform in the future will seem relatively easy.


What do you mean, you used it without fan plugged in? It sounds like you mishandled your GPU. What exactly did happen?

2400 MHz DDR3 is easily enough, your speeds are way higher than mine, and mine are easily enough for anything already. 1866 Quad = ~3600 double channel. Yours is at about 4800, thats a fucking lot. I wouldn't bother to overclock it any further. I'll probably never overclock the Ram, or just if it's needed, but somehow I doubt that will ever happen. I rather see the CPU being too slow and everything being replaced before that happens. And for benchmarks alone, I think Ram overclocking is the most boring thing ever. GPU + CPU is interesting. Back in the days when I overclocked my Athlon 64 X2 3800+ via FSB ram was overclocked by up to 80 MHz too, so the CPU could ran at 2800 MHz up from 2000 MHz. That was nice, because it was a 40% overclock on both. But first of all it was needed, else I would had ignored the Ram I guess. Ended up with continious usage at 2400 MHz / 240 MHz FSB and RAM. It was Kingston HyperX CL2 ram, nice stuff. The rig is laying behind me, worthless junk by now, I guess I'm keeping it because I'm too lazy or out of sentiment. CPU was the most expensive I ever bought, at about 300 bucks. I don't know if it ever payed off, I think the 2nd core was only in use for background tasks, which were mostly off anyway, so it was kinda useless I guess. My next CPUs after that were all at about 200 bucks or a tad short of that. I think that's a good price for a gamer CPU. First i7 wasn't really expensive at 200 bucks, all the same as the Phenom II 940 I got in the end. But mainboards were expensive (X platform) and DDR3 was brand new and expensive too, so I eneded up with another AMD. I tried to get the i7, because I was really impressed of the new Turbo boost technology, but I had to buy quickly and it was simply too much. But I never regret the Phenom II 940, a great CPU I used for almost 6 years. BF4 was the game that killed it. Needed more bandwith, DDR2 800 with CL4 wasn't up to it at all. My dad is still using it, and now he got a new GTX 1050 Ti coupled with it, ran pretty nice in Firestrike too: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11161506


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 1, 2017)

no no, fans are not plugged into the physical GPU board, they are plugged into the motherboard fan ports silly.  What I'm saying is the short time I had crap paste and possibly bad contact as well using the MSI gaming cooler may have been more than it could take. Also what is "exciting" to someone with benchmarking is purely subjective, considering most guys/gals plug in a PC or phone/tablet and majority of the public even those semi-tech savvy would find any OC'ing memory or GPU to be totally boring so I get what you're saying just realize we all have a "thing" so memory isn't yours got it.  However to me every bit is fascinating, also I was just annoyed my #'s were so bad with new bios at first thinking it was a problem with something so part of my worry was there was a physical problem somewhere.  Yeah btw I had an fx-55 Athlon I still have it in my spare room with an abit a8 motherboard actually.  Anyway just no idea why my videocard works perfectly but is taking so much juice...it's cool as can be and fans are plugged into mobo so that's even several watts less so no idea how much use/abuse it had before I got it but could have been a lot or just a pretty weak chip.  Forgot who said it but someone said the 980ti's fade fast when overclocked etc, from this one chip certainly feels that way...the 980 I had was great till I fu'd it up ran like a champ. Nice, yeah phenom etc not bad just wasn't same as what intel had...if you could afford it lol.  Hopefully with new stuff that will all change soon.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 1, 2017)

Who's the silly one? Your wording was pretty bad man. lol

Anyway, you heard that right. But 980ti only degraded if overclocked at highest possible frequency with high voltages (1480-1550mhz core over many months). Did the card start to be a power sucker after you modded it with the self made cooler or even before it? Was it like that from the beginning when you got it?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 1, 2017)

No, it used more power than I'd like to start it is what it is, but no I only noticed the jump since I got a proper cooler on it, but before that it was thermal throttling itself with the bad cooler on it...This card from start only would boost to about 1450 and be stable which I had it at most of time I've had it so it was clocked high as it could go, was low asiic quality so in a way wasn't surprising.  But anyway yeah just since it overheated I noticed, literally only ran seconds that way too but if it's just weak silicone is what it is I guess. Just have abused things far worse than that particularly cpu's but also gpu's and never had noticeable issues like that.  It still works but I need like a 150% power limit now for OC'ing lol...


----------



## Kanan (Feb 1, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> No, it used more power than I'd like to start it is what it is, but no I only noticed the jump since I got a proper cooler on it, but before that it was thermal throttling itself with the bad cooler on it...This card from start only would boost to about 1450 and be stable which I had it at most of time I've had it so it was clocked high as it could go, was low asiic quality so in a way wasn't surprising.  But anyway yeah just since it overheated I noticed, literally only ran seconds that way too but if it's just weak silicone is what it is I guess. Just have abused things far worse than that particularly cpu's but also gpu's and never had noticeable issues like that.  It still works but I need like a 150% power limit now for OC'ing lol...


I would say the Asic is irrelevant, there's no evidence high or low plays a big role on whether your clocks are high or not.

I think the quality of that 980ti isn't the best because it's the cheap model of MSI. But generally 1450 is okay, not really good, but not really bad either. It's not like 1480 would help you get a lot higher fps, it wont. But 1480 is the average any 980ti or gm200 can do.

If you think your gpu is degraded or degrading I would not push it at the highest power settings and go with what's a good balance at 1400mhz or so, 50mhz won't make a big difference anyway, but you're risking your whole gpu if you push it too much.

Ps. I'd never risk the card by playing on insane power limits like 150%. Benchmarking a few minutes maybe okay but never hours of playing. For that 100-110% is the limit for what is healthy for the gpu. I never use more than 100% myself. A friend has a nice 980ti I think he uses it at 90-100% at 1430mhz or so.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 1, 2017)

Kanan said:


> I would say the Asic is irrelevant, there's no evidence high or low plays a big role on whether your clocks are high or not.
> 
> I think the quality of that 980ti isn't the best because it's the cheap model of MSI. But generally 1450 is okay, not really good, but not really bad either. It's not like 1480 would help you get a lot higher fps, it wont. But 1480 is the average any 980ti or gm200 can do.
> 
> ...



 I was joking about 150%....the power limit is 120 period, unless you flash bios or play with it.  Main point is something is goofy because all of a sudden it is using much more power to do less.  Yeah, right now it goes to 120% and it boosts to like 1300 mhz...so no idea what that is about but that's what it does.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 1, 2017)

Uh, simply don't let it use 120%. Did you mess with the bios? Because it sure sounds like it. I'd not go over 110% as I said earlier.

If everything is normal, if you didn't customize the card via bios, it sure sounds like the card is breaking down. Get rid of it before it's too late then. And if you have warranty, use it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 2, 2017)

I flashed bios but that was a while ago and everything was fine, and all I did was flash it to the msi gaming card profile so that really doesn't change much.  Yeah thankfully not going to be gaming much anyway going away for about a week to FLA to visit folks then I'll deal with it. Right now nothing is going right with things so I'm just not touching it for a while.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah, but maybe you used it at a 120% for too long, it's not really healthy for cards to run over their limits. GPUs are rather sensible, more so than motherboards or CPUs. 

FLA=Florida? Enjoy your stay


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 17, 2017)

Update, as I was away in Florida from Feb 2nd to 14th I wasn't posting here...just realized I was posting right up till day before lol thought it was longer. Anyway I posted in another thread that I was coming back here to update this thread etc but I just ordered 2 new sets of nice memory I got here in this system...really nice micron modules that are even cheaper now than when I originally ordered them! I also ordered few miscellaneous nice ball bearing fans that are 60-80 mm which I have very few of to use on mobo and other small spaces I need air but have no room for the umpteen millions of 120 mm and 140 mm fans I have laying around.



Kanan said:


> Well maybe IB-E IMC is better but the mess is the platform X79 not the cpus, if at all, I mean I'm pretty happy, never had any problems. I think problems with the platform start as soon as you start to play around with overclocking, more like special overclocking, not the simple one I'm doing increasing multiplier and voltage and set everything else to auto lol. But I very very much doubt X99 is any better there and you can't compare E platform to the consumer one.
> 
> If you change the cpu and bandwidth goes down its almost clear to me that the 3930k must be defective. Didn't you say you got it cheap somewhere? Sounds to me like IMC isn't working correctly and this is something you can't correct, unless it's a software failure of windows 7 which I very much doubt at this point. But you can install a second windows and try it out of course, to be sure.
> 
> Edit: another possibility is the bios. You could try a older version.



I just wanted to readdress this post because despite you liking your x79 overall you do say the x79 platform/board etc itself is the mess and weak point, I kinda agree.  It works well, but yeah just fyi, once you push the FSB over 100 in particular and you push memory etc just expect blue screens, restarts, and general issues with pci-e bus, windows, and drivers/hard drive storage etc.  It is very picky about memory, voltage and FSB speed so if you push those and are "off" at all with settings you get issues.  So you can do it, but it's a process and requires patience as well as just an understanding you will have failures and forementioned issues all along the way. But...as you and others say this does make it a very challenging, annoying, but rewarding platform because it isn't too "easy" by any means it can be beyond challenging at times.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 18, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Update, as I was away in Florida from Feb 2nd to 14th I wasn't posting here...just realized I was posting right up till day before lol thought it was longer. Anyway I posted in another thread that I was coming back here to update this thread etc but I just ordered 2 new sets of nice memory I got here in this system...really nice micron modules that are even cheaper now than when I originally ordered them! I also ordered few miscellaneous nice ball bearing fans that are 60-80 mm which I have very few of to use on mobo and other small spaces I need air but have no room for the umpteen millions of 120 mm and 140 mm fans I have laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to readdress this post because despite you liking your x79 overall you do say the x79 platform/board etc itself is the mess and weak point, I kinda agree.  It works well, but yeah just fyi, once you push the FSB over 100 in particular and you push memory etc just expect blue screens, restarts, and general issues with pci-e bus, windows, and drivers/hard drive storage etc.  It is very picky about memory, voltage and FSB speed so if you push those and are "off" at all with settings you get issues.  So you can do it, but it's a process and requires patience as well as just an understanding you will have failures and forementioned issues all along the way. But...as you and others say this does make it a very challenging, annoying, but rewarding platform because it isn't too "easy" by any means it can be beyond challenging at times.


Yep, and that's why I don't push the FSB over 100, I know those problems from other, older problems long ago. The one platform where it ran pretty well was on Socket 939 and my Athlon 64 X2 3800+, at 240Mhz for 2400 MHz (+400MHz) or at 280MHz for 2800 MHz on the CPU, it ran pretty pretty good! Up until now the best OC experience I ever had, but yeah, it was a 300€ CPU and 120€ MB so not exactly cheap lol. Since Phenom II 940 I'm only using multi to overclock and it's so much better because Ram is untouched. I have to say I'm still puzzled why my CPU (the 3960X) needed more voltage after some time to run nice, remember I had to increase it from 1.31 to 1.35 and later on to 1.36 and atm it's running on 1.37V. Kinda puzzled, I hope the CPU isn't degrading! Mobo as well ofc, those are rare, I don't want to see it die.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 18, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yep, and that's why I don't push the FSB over 100, I know those problems from other, older problems long ago. The one platform where it ran pretty well was on Socket 939 and my Athlon 64 X2 3800+, at 240Mhz for 2400 MHz (+400MHz) or at 280MHz for 2800 MHz on the CPU, it ran pretty pretty good! Up until now the best OC experience I ever had, but yeah, it was a 300€ CPU and 120€ MB so not exactly cheap lol. Since Phenom II 940 I'm only using multi to overclock and it's so much better because Ram is untouched. I have to say I'm still puzzled why my CPU (the 3960X) needed more voltage after some time to run nice, remember I had to increase it from 1.31 to 1.35 and later on to 1.36 and atm it's running on 1.37V. Kinda puzzled, I hope the CPU isn't degrading! Mobo as well ofc, those are rare, I don't want to see it die.



Yeah, truthfully I've abused my cpu from my athlon fx-55, which I overclocked 200 mhz to "make" it an fx-57 and had no idea what I was doing so I tried all sorts of voltages and only had stock cooler on it all the way up to my current cpu on x79 with core duo's inbetween I pushed to 5.0 ghz etc...and through all that I think I never saw a need to increase voltage on cpu within the time I used it till I retired it for newer platform.  So I admit I'm puzzled and don't get that at all....other than the cpu is just burning out slowly...how long have you had it and how much gaming and other high stress do you put on it a day in hours if you had to guess?  It could be just you used it for many hours OC'd and it's tired and it's not that you overvolted it or had that extreme of an overclock but maybe that plus just pure hours used like every other mechanical thing it eventually wears out. Kinda like light bulbs, washing machines, cars, etc, they either need fixing or replacing after X hours of use abused or not because physical matter used for mechanical tasks whatever they are eventually wear out in some way.  That is my best guess and explanation especially where you haven't abused it or done anything that extreme with it.  Also yeah I just pushed the FSB to 101 after getting some great timings etc solid at 2400 mhz and stability went from perfect to almost zero.  I'm doing it partially because I just posted about the FSB and kinda wondered where that line is where you can push it a bit and not need much tweaking, and where you step over the line you need massive adjustments to keep it stable with relatively little gain in performance.  But yeah, so far it's pretty funny how much even 1.0 mhz or even less on FSB makes all the difference in a perfectly stable OC at 100 FSB!  Part of the problem is they should have unlinked the PCI-E bus and other systems from the FSB because you have no choice but to overclock everything at once when you OC the FSB and that makes it all the more difficult.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 18, 2017)

Well if I have to guess I would say I didn't use it much. Light usage in payday 2 for about 10 hours a week and maybe 30 hours heavy usage in bf1. I think voltage is high enough now, could very well be the main board too.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 19, 2017)

So a total of 30 hours gaming? Or is that per week and if so how long? You could be right, I'm just trying to understand exactly how long you've had it/used it. Heck I've had my Es since August 2012 so I'm amazed it isn't more tired than it is, only reason I'm using the 2nd board is first board got damaged and I have a retail processor and newer bios with many stability updates which helps on this already at times wobbly platform. So yeah unless you spent thousands of hours gaming and/or thousands of hours number crunching at 100% type utilization I'd agree especially since I've never seen a cpu degrade noticeably ever...I've only seen mobos fail to start etc which I believe is board issues and other things...so you may be right board could be what is bit tired maybe? Still, the big change seems odd all of a sudden that I don't get.  I just took apart old board I'm going to use the heatsink and fan from it because I cleaned it up and new board fan for PCH died and I think that can't be helpful in keeping it cool while I push it....




Just in case anyone ever cared what the back/front of heatsink assembly of a Rive iv looks like that's it...I took off the aluminum foil-like shield that goes over the lower heatsink which shows the funky metal studs and little fan that blows over them to keep PCH cool. Kinda interesting plus I blew dust out of there lol.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 19, 2017)

Uhm 5-10 hours a week payday 2 + 30 hours bf1 in general, so it would be about 150 hours or so maybe less or more just a guess. Mainboard I have since end of 2013 so it's a bit old now, I don't know how old the cpu is but could be from a few months after release date, it's a revision C2. 

Yeah well I hope system stays stable with 1.37V now constantly for a long time, I don't want to increase it again! Hehe I think it's okay for now, stable.

Nice job on that cooler cleaning.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 19, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Uhm 5-10 hours a week payday 2 + 30 hours bf1 in general, so it would be about 150 hours or so maybe less or more just a guess. Mainboard I have since end of 2013 so it's a bit old now, I don't know how old the cpu is but could be from a few months after release date, it's a revision C2.
> 
> Yeah well I hope system stays stable with 1.37V now constantly for a long time, I don't want to increase it again! Hehe I think it's okay for now, stable.
> 
> Nice job on that cooler cleaning.



Yeah no shit, I hear that I get uneasy whenever I have to up voltages and things like that crop up because I am fairly paranoid that at some point I will cause premature croaking of my hardware from my beating of it lol. Thanks, yeah it was kind of a learning experience, last heatsink and only other one I removed from a board was a nvidia 680i sli back when they made boards for core 2 duo! lol. So yeah been a while and that heatsink was much simpler than this one and only had 2 heatsinks and couple screws, this one obvious covers whole board with 4 heatsinks and had almost a dozen screws, was a pain in the ass to put back on because with the heatpipes very flexible so screwholes don't line up easily let me tell you. However irony is this....fan still doesn't work lol, so I think it is an issue with the connection where the little fan plugs into board not the fan itself. But it's a tiny whiny fan that was only used for space it wasn't very good anyway so I just for the moment while I wait for my Newegg order of fans to come in just put a 120 mm antec right on the upper portion of the heatsink that is above fan...which is directly above the PCH so yeah it's cooler now than it woulda been by far with that little fan anyway. I also managed some nice stable runs since I did that with lower voltages than I was failing at before I switched heatsinks and put fan on PCH so I think that made all the difference was too hot for stability and I don't even have fans over VRM area but it's cooler just due to the heatpipes and how it all connects etc. 



This is with that 1 mhz overclock on the FSB that before was not stable at all I referenced a couple days ago, I actually lowered several voltages and now it's stable and the throttling I got in results went away....before even with 100 mhz fsb those Gflops would start at 162 or so and by few runs they'd drop to 150's and last few often were 140's...so if it passed at all it was throttling. Little shit but kinda fascinating to me to see the differences in results when you just apply cooling to things and give it "what it wants" so to speak. See, this is one of those moments where x79 to me is very rewarding, when you actually figure shit out and "get" what the fuck it's doing and not like when you have to raise voltages and change settings yet get greeted with failed results, blue screens when you're just surfing web or hanging programs etc etc...Anyway FYI for everyone with x79, as reviewers often said heat IS the main enemy to this platform and when you get components cool it really is night and day the way the platform reacts particularly if you are overclocking even mildly.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 19, 2017)

Also if few hundred hours of gaming and other relatively "light" surfing, programs etc is all you've done with it since 2013 I agree that's not much and doubt it had much effect by itself on CPU/board/etc.  I've done way more gaming on this, I was 24/7 playing Skyrim on it early on along with a couple others I've got easily 500+ hours gaming just with couple games I recall and that log time, I played a few others I uninstalled like Dragon age 1 and 2 so just with what I recall yeah just noting that vs. you doing less for little less time even I doubt anything you've done even made a minor dent in components. Shit happens, coulda been processor beat before you got it, or the board has a weak spot somewhere now requiring more voltage...who knows, but if you can keep it happy at 1.37 till next upgrade or processor/board swap etc you'll be good I'd say.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah I don't like these little whiney fans on Asus Mainboards either, I know it well from my S939 board called A8N-SLI (Nforce4), after 4 years or so it was broken and I called Asus to ask them for a replacement, they were kind enough to sent me a free replacement and I replaced it, PC went back to be functional again, so a happy end. I guess on your board it had to be on it, or too high temps, I guess it has so many more features compared to mine which is kinda skeleton X79 plus a few USB 3.0 extra, that it had to have (sorry if my English sucks) active cooling on it.

Thanks for the tips, I'm also very jealous of your low temps, haha. Would buy a water cooler as well but money is short atm. 

I hope stuff isn't really degraded as you're saying, I'm still planing to use this platform for 2-3 years or even more if the 8 core Xeon we talked about is buyable then, for the next upgrade and kinda "refreshment" of the platform and PC.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 19, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah I don't like these little whiney fans on Asus Mainboards either, I know it well from my S939 board called A8N-SLI (Nforce4), after 4 years or so it was broken and I called Asus to ask them for a replacement, they were kind enough to sent me a free replacement and I replaced it, PC went back to be functional again, so a happy end. I guess on your board it had to be on it, or too high temps, I guess it has so many more features compared to mine which is kinda skeleton X79 plus a few USB 3.0 extra, that it had to have (sorry if my English sucks) active cooling on it.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I'm also very jealous of your low temps, haha. Would buy a water cooler as well but money is short atm.
> 
> I hope stuff isn't really degraded as you're saying, I'm still planing to use this platform for 2-3 years or even more if the 8 core Xeon we talked about is buyable then, for the next upgrade and kinda "refreshment" of the platform and PC.



Yeah, don't worry be happy. My best comical yet serious advice, I've been unemployed since late April so unemployment and help from my folks through that and now the recent losses I had have really dinged sense of self let's just say. I only say this not to whine but to say understand many of us don't have crap either I just bought stuff for PC to help me be distracted and figured screw worrying about that I don't have money just charge the credit card and spend nothing on anything else besides bills...and that's basically how I've operated for 9 months.

Hardly have gone out, use barely any gas for car, stretch my food and drink water for a while if I run out of juice/gatorade/soda etc. So yeah envy my temps, but don't envy where I'm at lol, I only said that mostly when you mentioned money figured it might be comforting to you plus just me saying I TOTALLY get how you feel! I'm betting your processor will outlive its' use and whatever the voltage quirk is it's not a big deal. 

Yeah, I have only had this AIO for few months now but I am spoiled, barely hits 70 degrees on hottest core and mostly in 60's for 4.44 ghz with 1.4+ volts....with my Noctua I was constantly bumping 80+ degrees and that was at similar speeds and only 1.34 volts with the ES lol. Not sure how low I can get volts to the cpu but it definitely needs more than the ES but it also has about 10 degree higher temp max. 

Overall it is pretty close minus needing higher voltage and the IMC is good and hits 2400 mhz plus on memory so not earth shattering but perfectly acceptable. Your English is fine btw, mostly don't even notice it I'd almost think it was your first language. Anyway I pushed on a bit and got higher result stable on memory with 102 mhz FSB so not bad...however this is dual channel till my new memory comes in so hopefully I'll get a couple good sticks to replace the one I have that isn't very good at overclocking.

Oh, yes on that 8 core IVY that is definitely my goal...after all this effort why the hell would I want to scrap this just to dump totally new unknown hardware like Ryzen in? lol. Yeah would be fun, but too much money to buy whole thing plus have to start OC knowledge of it all over. So that is WHY I hope Ryzen hurries the hell up and kicks ass and is in big volume so I can get that 8 core or nice IVY for diddly squat because Ryzen tanks the value on such things...that is my hope anyway.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah distraction and what we do for that. I think we sit in the same boat here., the whole 6 core Xtreme and stuff was based on that. I totally know how it's to live on low money, I don't think I know something else. Just I'm so used to it now, that I don't care. I think I actually never really cared.

Thanks for the comment on my english, most appreciated lol, gives me some peace of mind.

Yeah Ryzen will probably tank 6/8 core and even 4 core prizes totally down, Intel even started to give i3's overclockability and gave Pentium's HT to counter Ryzen, they really did the least all the time, until they had to do more, and this is just the first effect Ryzen had on the market, "the best is yet to come" hehe. AMD also used this slogan for "Ryzen +", the next gen one. I totally want to go for that Xeon, Ivy Bridge architecture and 22nm is a nice bonus on top of the 2 additional cores.

Friend of mine's board died a few days ago, he's trying to get a replacement, Asrock marketing screwed him, a  Z-board for LGA1155 and it had bad/weak VRM section and it wasn't really cheap either, so it was marketed as a luxurious overclocker board sorta but was totally mediocre in the end. His overclocks weren't hard either, he pushed his i5 2500K to only 4.3 or 4.4 GHz, but I told him last year that his board is the culprit of him, having to reduce the clocks on the CPUs, because the board is simply not made for big overclocks. I have to say I'm not surprised, Asrock always had a fishy touch to it - better always check everything twice there before you buy something from them.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Interesting, I almost bought Asrock instead of Asus a few times, basically just a lower end Asus board and I have read reviews on their "extreme" boards etc and they seem to be pretty good. But good to hear that real life feedback and such. Anyway I hear you totally, I bought this whole system a month or two after my wife passed so I completely bought it as a toy, overkill distraction at the time...much as you seem to say you did exactly the same thing buying yours. Anyway I have phone interview in couple hours and I get not caring etc but you're obviously very smart and know a couple languages ( I speak one well and studied French/Spanish and that was years ago and I hardly know more than few words and phrases now) so I'd say accept where you are and don't beat yourself up, however don't give up either on doing much better because you have obvious potential and no reason you can't get there if you put your mind to it.  Anyway my thought on that bit of this.  

Back to "distraction" lol. That last test at 101 FSB was not nearly as far as board would go...I just kept upping voltages on Memory and used the Asus utility to up FSB in Windows and this is final test I got to run 10 runs on IBT stable check this out. 



Way better than I ever got before...but again it's dual channel so add two sticks and those really nice tight timings and stability might vanish lol. But it was interesting to see what it'd do...but this is where I hate this platform and want to piss on it some days, I tried to boot into windows with these settings and it absolutely refused...matter of fact it was lower settings by far I was at 102 FSB in bios! But by changing in windows you can get to 103.4 and be stable under IBT? Ugh...talk about a tease.  Not sure what its' deal is but it gets stuck on 70 code every time when I try to boot with a relatively high FSB, that is a PCH code but no voltage I change to PCH changes it. So I think it's more an issue with CPU IMC failing as it tries to boot, especially considering you can get it stable in windows if you change settings from there. I have a slow boot option and a few other things to play with but if nothing else I got it stable in windows lol.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear your wife passed away. Well thanks, I'll try, my life is quite complicated I'm simply somewhere lost in the middle but things are going uphill now!

Yeah Asrock sure is in general a good brand, but some things they do aren't, it's only a reminder to be cautious with some brands, not to not buy them at all. Generally Asrock is one of the best brands I guess, but I think my Nr. 2 after Asus is still Gigabyte. I made very good experience with MSI as well. But Asus > all, never any problems, boards always top notch quality, not the smallest issues and the one I'm using now I bought used too, despite that it does great.

Yeah I don't know what the problem with Windows is sometimes, but the problem lies with Windows boot up stage not the board I think. 
So you made the final switch to the 3930K for good? No going back?


----------



## johnspack (Feb 21, 2017)

Might as well post in here too...  soon I will be joining.  e5-1650 xeon ordered,  now I'm looking for an x79 mobo,  like a rive.  I will have cash by friday,  and think I have a US address to send it to if needed.  If anyone can help please msg....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 21, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Might as well post in here too...  soon I will be joining.  e5-1650 xeon ordered,  now I'm looking for an x79 mobo,  like a rive.  I will have cash by friday,  and think I have a US address to send it to if needed.  If anyone can help please msg....


I wish I had a good one to sell you, I have a dead one due to bent cpu pins but if socket was replaced on it the rest is great used it for like 3 years, RIVE 4....I bought a new/used Rive to replace it few months ago when I tried bending few pins back and went from a dual channel only mobo to one that wouldn't boot at all.  Anyway good luck finding one and if I see or hear of any I'll let you know, welcome to thread!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Sorry to hear your wife passed away. Well thanks, I'll try, my life is quite complicated I'm simply somewhere lost in the middle but things are going uphill now!
> 
> Yeah Asrock sure is in general a good brand, but some things they do aren't, it's only a reminder to be cautious with some brands, not to not buy them at all. Generally Asrock is one of the best brands I guess, but I think my Nr. 2 after Asus is still Gigabyte. I made very good experience with MSI as well. But Asus > all, never any problems, boards always top notch quality, not the smallest issues and the one I'm using now I bought used too, despite that it does great.
> 
> ...



Thanks, she passed April 2012 and in August'ish? I got this as an early toy for my Sept birthday and ultimate distraction etc. Then I told you I think earlier in thread I lost my girlfriend I was dating for about a month in January when she went suddenly as well. Lol, not funny but definitely all you can do is take it for what it is and move on best you can and I may insist anyone dating or marrying me get life insurance from now on for their kids' sake...smh.

Seriously though back to board etc...yeah boot menu can be goofy and yes if I really raise the voltage I get windows to start booting, but never finishes and hangs infinitely. So the issue isn't that the processor/memory can't do it but something in the board boot process and/or windows booting that doesn't like the memory above 2440 mhz or so. I had issues even with the ES on occasion booting above 2450 but just not as bad.  But yeah definitely is annoying I got all the way to 104 fsb and 2490 mhz to pass 9 runs in IBT when I adjusted in windows! But I can't get 2440 or so to cold boot at all? Totally silly, I can see gaining a few mhz by cheating and adjusting in windows for suicide runs but for heavy stress testing shouldn't be such a huge difference. 

However I'm going to post a few screenies from latest test, and yes I'm not going back to ES this bios is way better and till I replace it with IVY this 3930k does just fine. Hungrier for voltage for CPU stability but otherwise performs similarly and plays nice with my memory. Getting high mhz on memory and/or really tight main timings are NOT the way to get most performance out of your memory anyway...

I have played with secondary and even the tertiary settings and fyi THAT is where you can really squeeze more out of your memory.  Biggest boost by far is adjusting one setting in secondary timings....Dram refresh Interval. I've played with it only a couple times but mostly just had it on auto and it was what it was. However I just literally cut in half and my memory is still stable it's crazy! Anyway granted my other timings are fairly tight too but just leaving the rest as they were and doing that I got by far the highest bandwidth and memory efficiency score rated by the Asus memtweak tool. Anyway for those of you who want an easy boost if you need bandwidth for certain programs and/or can't get much more out of your memory due to high density or high mhz that is one setting you may be able to lower and get better performance if you are being bottlenecked by memory.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 21, 2017)

I feel you man, that's a big tragedy. I guess you come back stronger every time the life hits at you like that. 

Yeah if the old bios is such a pain, going back isn't really cool I guess, I wouldn't know I don't know your mainboard and bios really well, but I'm using latest bios from 2014 on my mainboard as well, so I'm generally the one who want the latest .rom as well. 

Thanks on that pro tip with the memory, maybe I'll try that out some time, if things get steep or so, you never know. 

btw. I looked for the Xeon 8 core we both want to buy, it only has 3 listings in Germany and all of them are 1000 or a lot higher hahaha. Atm its pointless, I still hope it will be available for good money one day. 
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...E5+1680+v2.TRS0&_nkw=Xeon+E5+1680+v2&_sacat=0


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> I feel you man, that's a big tragedy. I guess you come back stronger every time the life hits at you like that.
> 
> Yeah if the old bios is such a pain, going back isn't really cool I guess, I wouldn't know I don't know your mainboard and bios really well, but I'm using latest bios from 2014 on my mainboard as well, so I'm generally the one who want the latest .rom as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my first girlfriend turned later friend passed in 2005, since you got most of story might as well have it all lol, she was cancer, my wife and latest girlfriend were cardiac arrests sudden, my GF knew she had issue but stuck to diet etc and hadn't had a problem for 10 years, my wife no one knew just was totally out of nowhere, but either way I can tell you hardly makes a difference other than easier to explain, sudden heart stoppages are always shocking.  Anyway no worries on all of that just giving you more of truncated but "whole" basic story since it has come up a few times now and you're right, you get stronger long term however weak you feel short term as the sucker punch of life hits you lol. 

Back to topic, but feel free to wander btw since I do here and on other posts. That timing I had backwards...you want a HIGHER number on refresh rate, lower it is the more it refreshes which is fine but...it lowers performance for as it refreshes itself memory can't be crunching numbers so in theory you want highest number possible with longest pause between refreshes. Long story short I read this by Raja on Asus thread when I looked it up last night was a very helpful explanation to another member who was confused on this timing. Also yes newest bios possible is helpful, I can tell you from using 2012 and even earlier bios's with this board versus this newest one they made it is way more stable and much easier to restart and reset when you are OC'ing and settings fail etc. Very few blue screens now, only happen mainly when you've got one voltage significantly low and no real hard freezes or weird slowdowns or long pauses etc. It's so much better I almost forgot how annoying it was before till I think about it. Only issue is the booting into windows with FSB overclocked and that as you said appears to be a booting weakness of board and/or windows. I believe it's a bit of both for the bios screens do odd things then you get to windows load screen and it hangs after a ceertain point....

Also yeah there is one of those xeons I've watched since the trex random murderer guy mentioned it, right around 1,000 then and still same but I don't expect much change there till Ryzen hits and sells etc so only like a week till then I think so next couple weeks/month you may see that price and/or the other processors from x99 down also receive big price cuts if Ryzen is close to equaling x99 and is much cheaper. Intel will have no choice but to really cut the pricing on x99 to keep it inline and sell it till they release something to counter Ryzen. However I see it, it's a win for us because it will force them to sell current slop for what it's really worth and will push them to innovate and get even better products out quickly to compete with a hopefully reinvigorated AMD...win/win. 

Oh just an hour ago my stuff from Newegg arrived! Christmas in February, latest distraction lol. All this stuff is literally one tenth the price of that 8 core beast by the way...I spent 20 dollars on 3 month membership to Newegg premium and between 50% off shipping 3 day express and few items getting discounted I saved over 30 bucks on order so kinda no brainer there. Anyway that is the memory I have played with and it seems to really be quality stuff and it's only 69 bucks a kit for 8 gigs which isn't bad at all for nice micron low voltage chips that overclock like mad. Anyway now I have a few sets I can play with and figure out which ones are most potent and see what I can do with quad channel now.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Had to reset bios at first since I was having issues when I put the 2 new dimms in but I reset bios and then put in my OC values and then dialed in Memory and used  3 of 4 of old sticks which I tested as good OC'ers and put in one of the new 4 modules and it's a keeper! Best results ever for relatively low voltages on the memory with quad channel and really tight settings on the 3930k, also better than any results I got on ES. I haven't even put a fan on VRM just two fans placed over half of the memory sticks as well as over the PCH and lower bits of the heatpipe I replaced and it's keeping everything cool enough and no throttling using over 12 gigs of memory for 10 runs and 55 minute test. I got lucky and picked one good OC'ing stick in 4 I bought but so far seems most of these are really good clockers, only one of 4 original sticks wouldn't cooperate at 2400 mhz or more unless you had loose timings...which for a 1600 mhz 1.35 volt kit is still way over specs so pretty happy with memory.  I still have 3 of new sticks which I may not get to use in a while or ever but if I get bored I can test them see how good they are or if any of these fail or have issues I have backups, which is a nice luxury to have.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2017)

This stuff is great memory, I actually tightened timings, lowered voltage slightly, and upped fsb 1 mhz and upped memory by 24 mhz and passed IBT and cracked 70k on write!


----------



## Kanan (Feb 22, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah, my first girlfriend turned later friend passed in 2005, since you got most of story might as well have it all lol, she was cancer, my wife and latest girlfriend were cardiac arrests sudden, my GF knew she had issue but stuck to diet etc and hadn't had a problem for 10 years, my wife no one knew just was totally out of nowhere, but either way I can tell you hardly makes a difference other than easier to explain, sudden heart stoppages are always shocking.  Anyway no worries on all of that just giving you more of truncated but "whole" basic story since it has come up a few times now and you're right, you get stronger long term however weak you feel short term as the sucker punch of life hits you lol.


I'm glad you've taken it that well man, admirable. Life is never easy, but this... no one can hope to encounter things that bad, but you seem to be a strong and positive person and this is a truly good thing.



> Also yeah there is one of those xeons I've watched since the trex random murderer guy mentioned it, right around 1,000 then and still same but I don't expect much change there till Ryzen hits and sells etc so only like a week till then I think so next couple weeks/month you may see that price and/or the other processors from x99 down also receive big price cuts if Ryzen is close to equaling x99 and is much cheaper. Intel will have no choice but to really cut the pricing on x99 to keep it inline and sell it till they release something to counter Ryzen. However I see it, it's a win for us because it will force them to sell current slop for what it's really worth and will push them to innovate and get even better products out quickly to compete with a hopefully reinvigorated AMD...win/win.


I sincerely hope so. AMD has to be back, on both fronts, CPU and GPU. It's odd the same company is responsible on two fronts to make things better for us consumers. I think Ryzen will be a great success, and Vega will be good too, just not as succesful as Ryzen will be. I think Nvidia will still be faster.



> Oh just an hour ago my stuff from Newegg arrived! Christmas in February, latest distraction lol. All this stuff is literally one tenth the price of that 8 core beast by the way...I spent 20 dollars on 3 month membership to Newegg premium and between 50% off shipping 3 day express and few items getting discounted I saved over 30 bucks on order so kinda no brainer there. Anyway that is the memory I have played with and it seems to really be quality stuff and it's only 69 bucks a kit for 8 gigs which isn't bad at all for nice micron low voltage chips that overclock like mad. Anyway now I have a few sets I can play with and figure out which ones are most potent and see what I can do with quad channel now.


Nice stuff, which fans are these exactly, and what exactly are you planning to do with them?



dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 84353
> Had to reset bios at first since I was having issues when I put the 2 new dimms in but I reset bios and then put in my OC values and then dialed in Memory and used  3 of 4 of old sticks which I tested as good OC'ers and put in one of the new 4 modules and it's a keeper! Best results ever for relatively low voltages on the memory with quad channel and really tight settings on the 3930k, also better than any results I got on ES. I haven't even put a fan on VRM just two fans placed over half of the memory sticks as well as over the PCH and lower bits of the heatpipe I replaced and it's keeping everything cool enough and no throttling using over 12 gigs of memory for 10 runs and 55 minute test. I got lucky and picked one good OC'ing stick in 4 I bought but so far seems most of these are really good clockers, only one of 4 original sticks wouldn't cooperate at 2400 mhz or more unless you had loose timings...which for a 1600 mhz 1.35 volt kit is still way over specs so pretty happy with memory.  I still have 3 of new sticks which I may not get to use in a while or ever but if I get bored I can test them see how good they are or if any of these fail or have issues I have backups, which is a nice luxury to have.


Buying low voltage memory to overclock is a great idea. 2400 MHz is DDR4 level of bandwidth, great!



dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 84369
> 
> This stuff is great memory, I actually tightened timings, lowered voltage slightly, and upped fsb 1 mhz and upped memory by 24 mhz and passed IBT and cracked 70k on write!


Truly impressive. No one should say ever again X79 is old or outdated. With that kind of bandwidth it is still to stay for a long time!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 22, 2017)

@dalekdukesboy Nice OC, what kind of memory are you running? Would it happen to be Samsung Green 1600 1.35V 11-11-11-28? I ran four sticks of that at up to 2520MHz on my 3820, 2570MHz on my 4930k. I'm pretty sure I was limited by the IMC in both cases, as 2400 10-12-12-31 1t runs fine at 1.525V, 1.55V for 2500 runs, yet even 1.65V wouldn't allow me to break 2600 at 1t nor 2t.
Also worth noting: You'll see a pretty big improvement in your AIDA numbers across the board if you use the 125 CPU strap to reach the same RAM speeds (128.625 BCLK using the 1866 RAM divider will give 2400 exactly). For some odd reason, on X79 the 2400 RAM divider on 100 CPU strap gives lower performance numbers than it should. Cadaveca pointed this out to me when he was helping me get situated on the X79 platform, and sure enough, my own testing showed this pattern.
If you insist on using the 100 strap, or are simply limited to that strap by your CPU, try running the RAM at 2133 and really tightening those timings. Seeing that you are able to run C9 at 2400MHz, I wouldn't be surprised if you could run C8 at 2133MHz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks on all your points, definitely makes me feel good about all those things technical I'm distracting and monkeying with as well as your kind words on my bad luck and untimely demises of 3 women in my life.  Anyway I have an interview I am jetting out of door for so wish me luck and I'll reply to your points more fully later good day all!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2017)

THis is the memory
for specs/reviews/price on Newegg, great stuff recommend highly!'

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656

This is one of fans...80mm high volume...most of fans I got were relatively small biggest was 92 mm I believe...I got them for I don't have any fans in these size ranges and they are handy to cool small areas on a board/video card/etc that a 120 mm fan just is too big for and doesn't direct cooling onto small area that needs cooling or simply bigger fan doesn't fit into spot I want it etc.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119136






https://images10.newegg.com/NeweggI...essAll1280/35-119-136-02.jpg?w=660&h=500&ex=2

90 mm high volume fan, again handy for certain areas.





And got 70 mm fans which are nice and small AND thin so these are the likely choice for over VRM and other small areas that you need a fan but can't get one close enough otherwise or won't fit directly on area.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150064






So yeah you see I got 70, 80, and 90 mm fans now I got two of 70 and 90 and one of the 80 because it was fairly expensive and not sure being so thick it will be good for many areas I could use it.

But I have many vrms and heatsinks on this board and future boards I'm sure that really could use these compact fans like these to fit in spots nicely so that is why I got several sizes...I may even get somne 40 and 50 mm really tiny ones if I can get some non-screamers that move enough air for really tiny spots if I find none of my current fans will fit in.

Anyway, just more options and more flexibility for me depending on how I want to cool an area or device in my PC so never can have enough fans, particularly of varying sizes!



Kanan said:


> I'm glad you've taken it that well man, admirable. Life is never easy, but this... no one can hope to encounter things that bad, but you seem to be a strong and positive person and this is a truly good thing.
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope so. AMD has to be back, on both fronts, CPU and GPU. It's odd the same company is responsible on two fronts to make things better for us consumers. I think Ryzen will be a great success, and Vega will be good too, just not as succesful as Ryzen will be. I think Nvidia will still be faster.
> ...



Ok back, went pretty well they have to interview few more people so all I can do now is keep looking and hope for the best on results there. Yes, I admit I wasn't sure if my gamble of buying low voltage 1.35 volt 1600 mhz memory would get me good overclocks or just give me low voltage with tight timings. My main concern is they would scale well to a point and be very intolerant of higher voltages and just not work properly, I have seen some modules that behave that way. But yeah this stuff out of the 3 different brands/types of memory I've paired with this system is by far the best. Yes the bandwidth is insanely good...I should print chart of the standard bandwidths attained by x79/x99 etc in Aida64 and this stomps all over both of them...only the 16-20 core examples listed beat it as a matter of fact lol.



Random Murderer said:


> @dalekdukesboy Nice OC, what kind of memory are you running? Would it happen to be Samsung Green 1600 1.35V 11-11-11-28? I ran four sticks of that at up to 2520MHz on my 3820, 2570MHz on my 4930k. I'm pretty sure I was limited by the IMC in both cases, as 2400 10-12-12-31 1t runs fine at 1.525V, 1.55V for 2500 runs, yet even 1.65V wouldn't allow me to break 2600 at 1t nor 2t.
> Also worth noting: You'll see a pretty big improvement in your AIDA numbers across the board if you use the 125 CPU strap to reach the same RAM speeds (128.625 BCLK using the 1866 RAM divider will give 2400 exactly). For some odd reason, on X79 the 2400 RAM divider on 100 CPU strap gives lower performance numbers than it should. Cadaveca pointed this out to me when he was helping me get situated on the X79 platform, and sure enough, my own testing showed this pattern.
> If you insist on using the 100 strap, or are simply limited to that strap by your CPU, try running the RAM at 2133 and really tightening those timings. Seeing that you are able to run C9 at 2400MHz, I wouldn't be surprised if you could run C8 at 2133MHz.



So far my setup is what insists on 100 strap, I've gotten some success booting with 125 strap in past but seemed way less stable and not something either cpu particularly liked...also I'd be rather surprised if I'd get significant if any better bandwidth on that strap...if I did it would be far beyond what I even thought this platform was capable of producing, but that said, of course now you say that I will try it.  I am pretty sure I posted a picture somewhere of memory but I will post one now, actually better yet here's the newegg link to the Crucial ballistix 1600 mhz 1.35 Cas 9 memory...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656
Also your IMC is almost always the limiting factor on Sandy bridge over 2400 mhz...however for me I'm having issues with booting into windows or even into Bios when I run memory over 2400 and/or push FSB. I can push fsb no problem if I don't push memory, but when I do both booting into windows has given me issues...yet while in windows I have passed burntest all the way to 2480 mhz in dual channel and 104 fsb on this cpu. However cold booting anything over 2440 or so simply won't happen, least not so far. So as Kanan pointed out I Think it's just an issue with the boot process not the CPU or memory, for it happily passed stress tests far above what it would boot at....annoying! 

I will play around and see if the 125 strap cooperates and also push FSB and memory timings on 100 mhz strap and see how much better I can do, it's obvious there's more in the tank here so might as well keep going.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 22, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> THis is the memory
> for specs/reviews/price on Newegg, great stuff recommend highly!'
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656
> ...


Those aren't the Samsung Greens I was referring to, but if you removed the heatspreaders then they would be the same size as the Sammies, and I'd be willing to bet they use the same chips, Samsung HYK0.
As far as the IMC goes, I expected 2400-2500 to be the limit for my 3820 as it is Sandy Bridge, but I expected at least 2600 out of the 4930K. I'm not going to say I was disappointed, because it still churns out memory bandwidth numbers that are very respectable, but it would have been nice to at least tinker above 2600 if for no other reason than benches.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 22, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> Those aren't the Samsung Greens I was referring to, but if you removed the heatspreaders then they would be the same size as the Sammies, and I'd be willing to bet they use the same chips, Samsung HYK0



I would be surprised if they were. Crucial is the in house sales front for Micron. All the Crucial memory on RAM and their SSD's is made by Micron.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> Those aren't the Samsung Greens I was referring to, but if you removed the heatspreaders then they would be the same size as the Sammies, and I'd be willing to bet they use the same chips, Samsung HYK0.
> As far as the IMC goes, I expected 2400-2500 to be the limit for my 3820 as it is Sandy Bridge, but I expected at least 2600 out of the 4930K. I'm not going to say I was disappointed, because it still churns out memory bandwidth numbers that are very respectable, but it would have been nice to at least tinker above 2600 if for no other reason than benches.



Yes the Sandy doesn't surprise me they don't even all cooperate at 2400...but Ivy should be good to 2600 and beyond especially at low OC's, so I am a bit surprised that is all your ivy will do but from what I've heard IF you don't OC the CPU at all you'd get much higher Ram speed on it. For some reason often at least on IVY-E the memory controller works very well at relatively low CPU speeds but once you get the CPU overclocked it really cuts the memory IMC down to size and it doesn't do nearly as well. I haven't got one to test this with obviously and haven't (yet) but I read that often on forums and from people who know of them. Also I don't know if these are Samsung but I am pretty sure I read somewhere someone identified these as Micron chips on these modules, however I forget where I believe it was somewhere on the reviews of this memory on Newegg. 

Also you are still using those Samsung greens right? What voltage/speed/timings are you running at? If you have Aida or other benchies for memory I'd be interested to see what you are getting for bandwidth etc to compare with what I am getting with possibly the same or at least similar memory but with Sandy-E and the 100 mhz divider.  I will take a try at the 125 divider and see if this thing cooperates.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I would be surprised if they were. Crucial is the in house sales front for Micron. All the Crucial memory on RAM and their SSD's is made by Micron.



Yeah I didn't see your post I was posting exactly that point though as you posted that, I know I saw in multiple places that these are Micron chips. Honestly I'd prefer they are, Microns have been legendary clockers since....forever really in PC terms. So far these modules prove that, I have them at very tight secondary timings etc at the moment but with looser but reasonable timings preset in my old bios I could run these with like 1.4 volts @ 2400 mhz and I believe it was cas 10 or 11. I think I still have screenies of that so these things sip voltage for what they will do...so far I had only 1 module that was only fair at OC'ing and even that one flew way beyond the specs it just can't keep up with the rest of them.  Anyway I had some Tridents that were rated for 2400 mhz and some Super talent modules and they were terrible compared to these, I couldn't even get them to run 2400 mhz stable on this platform.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 22, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also you are still using those Samsung greens right? What voltage/speed/timings are you running at? If you have Aida or other benchies for memory I'd be interested to see what you are getting for bandwidth etc to compare with what I am getting with possibly the same or at least similar memory but with Sandy-E and the 100 mhz divider.  I will take a try at the 125 divider and see if this thing cooperates.


I'm not using them anymore, but I still have them. I'll never give them up, they never let me down. 
If you want, I could get you some benchies with the current RAM I'm running, it's the exact kit used in this review by Dave. And when I say it's that exact kit, I don't mean the same model number, I mean that the kit Dave used in the review is now mine.
I'd also be willing to swap back in the Sammies at some point and clock them back up to 2400, or, if you want a direct SB-E to SB-E comparison, I still have my 3820 and all of the BIOS settings for it on a spare BIOS chip, I could take time this weekend to find that box and swap back in the 3820, Sammy Greens, and matching BIOS chip. If I do that, it should boot already at 4.9GHz with the RAM at 2407 MHz, CAS10.
Just let me know.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm not using them anymore, but I still have them. I'll never give them up, they never let me down.
> If you want, I could get you some benchies with the current RAM I'm running, it's the exact kit used in this review by Dave. And when I say it's that exact kit, I don't mean the same model number, I mean that the kit Dave used in the review is now mine.
> I'd also be willing to swap back in the Sammies at some point and clock them back up to 2400, or, if you want a direct SB-E to SB-E comparison, I still have my 3820 and all of the BIOS settings for it on a spare BIOS chip, I could take time this weekend to find that box and swap back in the 3820, Sammy Greens, and matching BIOS chip. If I do that, it should boot already at 4.9GHz with the RAM at 2407 MHz, CAS10.
> Just let me know.



Funny you have that Trident Memory, I had exact same memory at one point...same heatspreader etc but was the dual channel 4 gig modules so I had 2 of them rated at 2400 I forget what the CAS timings were. I can tell you what I have now blows that kit away, I sold it in a build I had with an x58 setup I had. I have to ask, why not using the old ram? Also funny you got same exact kit that was reviewed lol nice to have connections. Also thanks for offer but that's a hassle for you just to get me some numbers, but yeah that'd be cool. However if you remember speed/timings and voltages that's really my biggest interest for reference, and also the benchies of course to see where I stand vs. you. Also I have 16 gigs of memory 4 gig modules...obviously your tridents are 8 gig density and 32 gigs, what are the specs on your Sammy Greens?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> Would it happen to be Samsung Green 1600 1.35V 11-11-11-28?



Yeah not to put down the Sammies but these Crucial modules are 1600 mhz 1.35 volts...but the timings are 8-8-8-24. So yeah they were highest speed and timings I could find at the lowest relative voltage...that's exactly why I bought them.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 23, 2017)

Great stuff, have fun tinkering around, maybe the extra cooling will help you get better OC results.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 23, 2017)

I just played around a bit....125 strap no go, won't even boot. I have no idea why it hates it so much but that's exactly what the ES did so not sure what the deal is but I'd be surprised if there's a way with this system to do much higher on memory scores...I saw someone actually test that theory by using 100 vs 125 strap and running identical settings and the memory scores were literally all but identical, on an x79 system. I will have to find that article for you I'm pretty sure I saved in in my favorites somewhere. Anyway also the system will not boot over 101 fsb...but as I said will pass every stress test on earth if you adjust in windows so somewhere there is a booting glitch here I think which may also be why it won't boot at 125 strap, for almost every cpu for Sandy could do 125 or most I thought could. Also I tried tightening my memory settings a bit more and I am on the edge of what will boot...got a few I can change slightly but not much headroom there. More later.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 23, 2017)

I managed to tighten the Dram REf cycle time to 94 from 96 and I think (was last night I changed settings did test this A.M.) I trimmed another setting or two still stable and happy...with highest results on Aida and highest gflops I've seen to back up that whole system is churning through computations rather nicely! I'm going to see if I can set the fsb higher in the saved profile in the Asus program and just have that automatically "kick in" when I boot and not crash, be unstable etc and I may have a fairly neat non-clumsy workaround for the FSB issue. 

Oh, you mentioned CAS 8, yeah I did that yesterday at 2133 mhz just to see what I could boot at so yes it is willing to do that, I think Memory can do a lot more with right CPU IMC but this 3930k is decent but only can go so far I think it is weak link in all of this. Anyway pretty cool to see my write speeds now approaching 71k and read now just a hair under 69k and copy is literally all but 65k...if I can keep this up I also will take that 48.1 latency and get it under 48 which is really nice considering stock for these systems is in the 60's for latency.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 23, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I just played around a bit....125 strap no go, won't even boot. I have no idea why it hates it so much but that's exactly what the ES did so not sure what the deal is but I'd be surprised if there's a way with this system to do much higher on memory scores...*I saw someone actually test that theory by using 100 vs 125 strap and running identical settings and the memory scores were literally all but identical, on an x79 system. I will have to find that article for you I'm pretty sure I saved in in my favorites somewhere.* Anyway also the system will not boot over 101 fsb...but as I said will pass every stress test on earth if you adjust in windows so somewhere there is a booting glitch here I think which may also be why it won't boot at 125 strap, for almost every cpu for Sandy could do 125 or most I thought could. Also I tried tightening my memory settings a bit more and I am on the edge of what will boot...got a few I can change slightly but not much headroom there. More later.


Not having known that an article like that existed, I performed the same tests on my own a good while back. Both AIDA and WPrime saw marked improvement with RAM at 2400 on the 125 strap vs the 100 strap. I really need to dig through my old OC folders and see if I can find those screenshots.
Oh well, at the very least, I could run this 32GB kit at 2400 and the CPU at 4.5GHz using the 100 strap and then again on the 125 strap and show you the results, it will just have to wait until Saturday when I'll have time.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 23, 2017)

I used preset values in bios and it booted 125 fine....shrug. No idea what I was doing wrong but obviously something. However one thing I recalled and I looked up on Intel's Ark site the 3930 k and I believe both have a max of 51.2 gigs Max Memory bandwidth, which is the maximum rate at which data can be read from or stored into a semiconductor memory by the processor (in GB/s) and the 4930 k is listed as 59.7 as well as the e5-1680 v2. So I'm not sure if that means anything over that max for given processor is essentially unusable by the processor and is just theoretical number, or if there is a way to use the "extra" bandwidth or it's totally useless.  Anyway, definitely makes me wonder.  Also I will try 100 strap vs 125 strap with exact same speed and settings for cpu and memory though I have a feeling they will be essentially the same within random test variation.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 23, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I used preset values in bios and it booted 125 fine....shrug. No idea what I was doing wrong but obviously something. However one thing I recalled and I looked up on Intel's Ark site the 3930 k and I believe both have a max of 51.2 gigs Max Memory bandwidth, which is the maximum rate at which data can be read from or stored into a semiconductor memory by the processor (in GB/s) and the 4930 k is listed as 59.7 as well as the e5-1680 v2. So I'm not sure if that means anything over that max for given processor is essentially unusable by the processor and is just theoretical number, or if there is a way to use the "extra" bandwidth or it's totally useless.  Anyway, definitely makes me wonder.  Also I will try 100 strap vs 125 strap with exact same speed and settings for cpu and memory though I have a feeling they will be essentially the same within random test variation.


The difference in max bandwidth has to do with the fact that the 4930K supports a faster memory divider out of the box in comparison to the 3930K; the 3930K officially supports up to DDR3-1600, the 4930K officially supports up to DDR3-1866. Of course, you can set higher dividers than this, but those are the max officially supported speeds.
At 2400MHz on the RAM, both theoretically have 76.8 GB/s bandwidth.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 23, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> The difference in max bandwidth has to do with the fact that the 4930K supports a faster memory divider out of the box in comparison to the 3930K; the 3930K officially supports up to DDR3-1600, the 4930K officially supports up to DDR3-1866. Of course, you can set higher dividers than this, but those are the max officially supported speeds.
> At 2400MHz on the RAM, both theoretically have 76.8 GB/s bandwidth.



Yes "theoretical" but can the CPU actually use it? That is basically my question. Heck, I'm not that far from that 76 gig mark but I've never seen x79 get that high anyway. I haven't seen your numbers or checked others' numbers in a while but first 70k mark I saw was when I did it yesterday lol. I'm sure it's done and then some but I just haven't seen it.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yes "theoretical" but can the CPU actually use it? That is basically my question. Heck, I'm not that far from that 76 gig mark but I've never seen x79 get that high anyway. I haven't seen your numbers or checked others' numbers in a while but first 70k mark I saw was when I did it yesterday lol. I'm sure it's done and then some but I just haven't seen it.


Ofc, if AIDA reports higher bandwidth, it's tested and proven by it. Don't let yourself be confused by Intel official supported numbers based on 1600 RAM, they are pretty irrelevant for overclockers.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 24, 2017)

This is part of article I had it saved to my pc but don't have original link was easiest just to take screenie of the 1 page of a 30 page article about OC'ing x79 where author tested the two straps with identical settings...and got statistically identical results. 




Kanan said:


> Ofc, if AIDA reports higher bandwidth, it's tested and
> proven by it. Don't let yourself be confused by Intel official supported numbers based on 1600 RAM, they are pretty irrelevant for overclockers.



What you said was kindof what I suspected, I only considered "perhaps" that there was a limit as to how much bandwidth certain processors could even use no matter how much the memory could generate. I found a few articles I will have to post here that are relevant to all of this with bandwidth and real life vs. benchmarks etc.

ALSO this is directly in relation to Random murderer's assertion that he saw significant improvements on 125 strap vs 100 strap, I managed to get my cpu to boot at 125 strap and tested it with settings as close to 100 mhz strap that I have posted earlier and I actually found the numbers slightly lower. The memory was clocked higher and cpu was slightly slower just due to using different strap but if anything expected it may be slightly higher but not only that but it wasn't really stable either...So at least for my cpu/setup it appears the 100 strap is more cooperative although at the 125 strap I had it running the FSB at 116 mhz or so and at 100 strap it whines if you go over 101...so I may play around with it a bit and I may get some good results if I just give it more time. But as a few articles I have read have basically concluded the straps are merely there to get you different range of settings for CPU and Memory etc but don't impact performance either way.

My thought is when Cadaveca did his tests probably way back when the platform probably had bugs and was simply an issue with the bios which caused bad numbers at certain settings...and I say that because I literally saw my bandwidth numbers jump a 30-50% just by updating to a new bios. So my guess is at that time it was bios related bugs causing inconsistent numbers at different straps but same mhz settings.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 84494My thought is when Cadaveca did his tests probably way back when the platform probably had bugs and was simply an issue with the bios which caused bad numbers at certain settings...and I say that because I literally saw my bandwidth numbers jump a 30-50% just by updating to a new bios. So my guess is at that time it was bios related bugs causing inconsistent numbers at different straps but same mhz settings.


This is entirely possible, I haven't done any 100 vs 125 strap comparisons in almost two years now. Also keep in mind that the testing you posted was specifically at a RAM speed of 1333, the only divider with which I saw performance lower than it should have been was 2400 with the BCLK strap at 100, vs 2400 using the 125 strap and BCLK tweaking to achieve 2400.
Now I'm very interested in trying again.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 24, 2017)

True, it was at 1333 mhz, but I did it at 2400 and slightly above and saw no difference or even that the 125 divider if anything performed very slightly worse. But yeah anything is possible and everything changes as tweaks to bioses etc are applied.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 25, 2017)

This is bugging me a bit...  anyone here with an 8 ram slot mobo?  Is it true you can only get quad channel with all 8 dimms in?  I was going to get 2 more dimms anyways,  but
thought I could at least try quad channel with 4.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 25, 2017)

johnspack said:


> This is bugging me a bit...  anyone here with an 8 ram slot mobo?  Is it true you can only get quad channel with all 8 dimms in?  I was going to get 2 more dimms anyways,  but
> thought I could at least try quad channel with 4.



Quad channel is it. As far as I know there is nothing beyond quad channel. Only reason for more megs of memory is just for really memory hungry apps but that is why I have 4 dimms equaling 16gigs which is probably still way more than I'll ever need in the near future. Unless you run things that need tons of ram I'd stick to 4 dimms with as few gigs a piece as you can get away with, ideally I'd have been happier if I could have had 8 gigs with 2 gig dimms but that is very uncommon configuration for x79 etc and it is a bit minimalist for those who run multiple things at once and have fifty windows open in Explorer/firefox etc. But long story short, yeah do 4 dimms and unless you are the type who opens everything at once and leaves it open or uses video encoding or other software that would find ram helpful, just do the 4 dimms with 4 gigs a piece. Also I think many of the boards are 8 slot, I can tell you the RIVE is and I think most of Asus' boards are for x79.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 25, 2017)

Nah,  my mobo manual says that 4 sticks constitutes 2 sets of dual channel.  6 is 2 sets of triple,  and 8 is pure quad.  Weird.  And I need the ram,  I run vms and transcode ect,  I've run out at 24gigs.
I have 24 right now so I guess I'm stuck in triple channel until I get 2 more sticks.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 25, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Nah,  my mobo manual says that 4 sticks constitutes 2 sets of dual channel.  6 is 2 sets of triple,  and 8 is pure quad.  Weird.  And I need the ram,  I run vms and transcode ect,  I've run out at 24gigs.
> I have 24 right now so I guess I'm stuck in triple channel until I get 2 more sticks.


Yep, but DDR3 is cheap now anyway, at least those 1866 you would want (if not, look for them on ebay or so). That said, I will upgrade to 8x4 GB or 4x4 + 4x8 (48 GB total), if my 16 GB are not enough anymore. It took over 2-3 years for 16 GB to matter, I guess 32 GB or 24 GB will start to matter in 2018 or 2019 by that assumption. Games + background apps that is.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 26, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yep, but DDR3 is cheap now anyway, at least those 1866 you would want (if not, look for them on ebay or so). That said, I will upgrade to 8x4 GB or 4x4 + 4x8 (48 GB total), if my 16 GB are not enough anymore. It took over 2-3 years for 16 GB to matter, I guess 32 GB or 24 GB will start to matter in 2018 or 2019 by that assumption. Games + background apps that is.



Yeah generally speaking 16 gig is plenty minus those circumstances and unless you play multiple games at once I don't think many games even use over 4-8 gigs of ram tops with all eye candy etc applied. I'm playing around with my board a bit and I saw the setting that appears to make all the difference when you use the 125 strap...you have to change the cpu skew I believe it's called, there are two and normally I have it set at auto but when I used the auto settings for "gamer mode" which uses 125 strap for some reason it sets the skews to -63 I believe...which is highest you can set it. So just a heads up for those who want to use 125 or even try the 166 strap to get dividers to play with memory or other various settings. I got up to 130 Fsb to boot and worked fine, I never tried dialing it in with memory or cpu O.C. entirely but I'm going to try and replicate my tight 2424 mhz settings with cpu at roughly the same speed and see one if it boots and two if it does how close the results are to the ones I had earlier using 100 strap. Also I don't think there is a "pure" quad versus my non pure quad unless there is something I'm missing.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 26, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also I don't think there is a "pure" quad versus my non pure quad unless there is something I'm missing.


What do you mean?


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 26, 2017)

Man I really need to get my old x79 system up and running.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's what I'm talking about for quad channel ram, from my mobo manual,  4 dimms gives you 2 sets of dual channel,  and only 8 dimms gives you true quad:





Not sure I understand....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 26, 2017)

Kanan said:


> What do you mean?



Exactly, I'm confused with johnspack's motherboard saying 4 dimms is "two pairs of dual channel" versus "quad" which is what I always thought it was as all my documentation says as well as when I look it up with software on my board etc.



FR@NK said:


> Man I really need to get my old x79 system up and running.



Please do! Love to have you onboard with comments working system or not! Welcome.



johnspack said:


> Here's what I'm talking about for quad channel ram, from my mobo manual,  4 dimms gives you 2 sets of dual channel,  and only 8 dimms gives you true quad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless I don't get quad channel versus dual channel I'd say this is terrible chinese translation or whoever wrote this was drunk and/or high when they wrote it.

Maybe they are technically right with terminology but they are NOT right by not stating 4 dimms is quad channel. It simply is, I looked up the definition and quad channel (meaning 4 of course) is any combination of 4 sticks you can come up with...4, 8, 12, 16 sticks of memory etc. So that whole 4 dimms=dual dual channel...yeah not sure if that's right or if that's double speak for quad channel.

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3068081/quad-channel-dual-channel-ram.html

I'm inclined to believe the best answer here...it only makes sense. Why would you need 8 dimms to make quad (4) channel work? Even on common sense that makes...no sense.

Also here is an article describing very well I might add how dual/triple/quad works etc and it backs up everything I just said. You don't NEED 8 dimms for quad, only 4, you only need 8 if you want more gigs of ram for your pc.  Also

As an aside I read a few articles on dual vs quad recently out of curiosity, and in real life apps and games etc in most instances there is imperceptible difference between the two.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 27, 2017)

Crazy voltage, but had a few bluescreens and played it "safe" by cranking them to get this run...however check out that bus speed and cas 8 and almost 4.7 ghz as well! All stable...not bad.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 27, 2017)

This thing had more in the tank than I realized, not tested this for stability but considering I couldn't barely get 125 strap to run at all at first, getting it to 137 fsb with almost 2200 mhz memory with CAS 8 is definitely more than I thought possible. Stable at least up to 134 fsb, but at this point I'm just seeing where the limit of cpu/platform is and seeing how far you can go with fsb. If I can get it to cooperate this much at 100 fsb I'll be even happier, for I have better memory dividers there I want to use for 2400+ mhz with overclocking FSB.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 28, 2017)

Well the stupid quad channel question,  is 4 quad in an 8 dimm slot and what is 6 dimms...  it seems the answer is different especially with older quad mobos.
4 sticks in 4 individual channels,  ie  a1, b1, c1, and d1 is 4 separate channels,  therefor quad channel.  2 more sticks can be added to b2 and d2,  I believe that
will give you dual channel operation So quad access until it reaches that last 2 dimms.  It does not drop you to triple channel for all.  8 dimms is 2 dimms mapped per channel,  quad.
Edit:  some older implementations did not follow this example,  see apple.....


----------



## Kanan (Feb 28, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Here's what I'm talking about for quad channel ram, from my mobo manual,  4 dimms gives you 2 sets of dual channel,  and only 8 dimms gives you true quad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's bull. 2 = dual chan, 3 = tri, 4 = quad, 6 = tri x2, 8 = quad x2.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 28, 2017)

Well all I know is if all 4 channels are populated,  it's in quad channel.  On my x58,  if I have 5 dimms I get 1 triple channel and 1 dual channel.
So the same holds true in quad.  2 sticks are in dual channel,  3 are in triple,  4 are in quad,  6 are in quad + dual,  and 8 is 2 dimms per channel quad.
Again,  solved.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 28, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Well all I know is if all 4 channels are populated,  it's in quad channel.  On my x58,  if I have 5 dimms I get 1 triple channel and 1 dual channel.
> So the same holds true in quad.  2 sticks are in dual channel,  3 are in triple,  4 are in quad,  6 are in quad + dual,  and 8 is 2 dimms per channel quad.
> Again,  solved.


Yep, simply don't use other configs than 4 or 8 Rams.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 28, 2017)

If you mobo and your cpu's imc are weak,  yes.  Otherwise I can't see normal operation being degraded by 4x4 + 4x2 operation in normal circumstances.  In heavy workstation load environments, of course it may cause instabilities.
Or heavy overclocking.  I'll have to test this all out when my parts finally get here.....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 28, 2017)

johnspack said:


> If you mobo and your cpu's imc are weak,  yes.  Otherwise I can't see normal operation being degraded by 4x4 + 4x2 operation in normal circumstances.  In heavy workstation load environments, of course it may cause instabilities.
> Or heavy overclocking.  I'll have to test this all out when my parts finally get here.....



So...I think you are saying minus a weak IMC use every slot of your mobo with as much gigs per stick as possible? "degraded" is hardly the correct word for 4x4 or 4x2 operation. I say this not due to my configuration but due to what I know regarding it, I had dual channel memory at meh speeds for a while and other than memory benchmarks nothing else suffered or took a hit including games or whatever multi-threaded apps I used. Also I had thought I had posted an article here on real life difference in performance between dual/quad channel but I had not...but that is other reason I think you're way off the mark unless you are using photo compression or other apps that literally use and love every bit of memory you can throw at them...

the article basically tested dual vs quad and minus the Sandra memory benchmark there was almost literal zero difference in every other real life thing they tested...

http://www.pcworld.com
/article/2982965/components/quad-channel-ram-vs-dual-channel-ram-the-shocking-truth-about-their-performance.html?page=2


----------



## johnspack (Feb 28, 2017)

Not quite,  I'm saying the first 4 sticks will be in quad,  the last 2 will be in dual.  And only 4gb sticks too,  not 8gb.  I'm going to bench it with this config,  then I'll be adding 2 more sticks
for 8x4 operation,  and bench it again.  Then I'll see if 6 sticks are slower than 8 in quad ect.....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 1, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Not quite,  I'm saying the first 4 sticks will be in quad,  the last 2 will be in dual.  And only 4gb sticks too,  not 8gb.  I'm going to bench it with this config,  then I'll be adding 2 more sticks
> for 8x4 operation,  and bench it again.  Then I'll see if 6 sticks are slower than 8 in quad ect.....



Yep reread it later, sorry I had it backwards...you are absolutely correct saying performance will not be degraded by 4x4 and 4x2 etc and even as I said 2x4 etc...so far all things I've seen in massive majority of circumstances shows quad channel bandwidth just isn't used with current instruction sets and software, but for rare occasions.


----------



## Kanan (Mar 1, 2017)

johnspack said:


> If you mobo and your cpu's imc are weak,  yes.  Otherwise I can't see normal operation being degraded by 4x4 + 4x2 operation in normal circumstances.  In heavy workstation load environments, of course it may cause instabilities.
> Or heavy overclocking.  I'll have to test this all out when my parts finally get here.....


I'm saying this, because I'd simply not want to skip Quad Channel, that's it.  Whether it's needed or not, you never know - maybe a program or game needs it soon and then you're angry that you're not on Quad Channel. Also there's simply no reason to go for Tri/Dual-Channel, the price difference is neglible. If you have big money problems, the X platform isn't for you anyway.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 3, 2017)

After a lot more searching,  here,  4 dimms is quad,  6 is quad plus dual,  8 is quad,  simple,  comes from a qvl dl for my mobo:
It does miss the fact that you can use 3 dimms for triple channel.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 4, 2017)

Dammit,  and found out only the asus ws boards will work with ecc ram,  whether you have a xeon or not.  So 64gbs will cost a fortune.


----------



## Kanan (Mar 4, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Dammit,  and found out only the asus ws boards will work with ecc ram,  whether you have a xeon or not.  So 64gbs will cost a fortune.


Thats a interesting point for sure. And yeah I can confirm Triple Chan works, I had to use it a while 

edit: i think my system is rock stable now at 1.37V / 4.5 ghz


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2017)

Freakin love my new x79 system!  Sub 1.3v on offset for 4ghz.  So I guess 4.5+ is possible.  I'm going to chase a record or 2 I think......


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow,  another benefit of going to x79 from x58...  ssd is twice as fast!  10 secs to boot instead of 25!


----------



## Kanan (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice, enjoy your new system, I always said X79 is great, it has all the essentials for a modern PC (the big 3 of 3's: Sata 3, PCI-E 3 and USB 3).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah, x58, wow I had an evga classified board and 920 for that system...the x79 is what I replaced it with and started this thread about obviously. Yeah one part of my system that is probably oldest other than a few fans is my harddrive, it's a Raptor 10k rpm hard drive...no SSD or PCI-E drives or super fast solid state type drives for me yet! Partially because I never have tried to swap drive contents to a new one and it's just the one piece I haven't updated since I bought it many moons ago, at some point when I can I'll join the SSD crowd and try cloning drive etc and see how I do.


----------



## Kanan (Mar 7, 2017)

Well at least that Raptor has decent reaction times.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2017)

Well so much for usb3!  New mobo was doing weird stuff,  stuttering every few moments,  audio and mouse cursor.  Taking a long time to shut down.  So disabled everything to do with the asmedia controller and uninstalled drivers.
Stuck in my usb3 card, and now it's rock solid.  Just hit 4.2ghz stable using + offset giving me 1.328-1.332v.  I figure that's enough for at least 4.3 or 4.  Using turbo.  Seriously different animal than x58!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't know if anyone has dealt with this,  but it seems with an E5 cpu on most mobos,  gen3 doesn't get enabled on nvidia cards.  Mine showed only gen2 available.  With a little registry addition,  that gets fixed:
http://forums.evga.com/How-to-enable-PCIE-30-in-Windows-7-m1607292.aspx  Here's mine after applying,  and testing multiple games to make sure it worked:


----------



## johnspack (Mar 13, 2017)

Still playing with it now seems a cherry chip... was so stable at 4.5 at 1.33v,  decided to go 4.6.  Just run a battery of benchmarks ect,  still testing but here's my little puppy at 4.6!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 14, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Don't know if anyone has dealt with this,  but it seems with an E5 cpu on most mobos,  gen3 doesn't get enabled on nvidia cards.  Mine showed only gen2 available.  With a little registry addition,  that gets fixed:
> http://forums.evga.com/How-to-enable-PCIE-30-in-Windows-7-m1607292.aspx  Here's mine after applying,  and testing multiple games to make sure it worked:









Yeah mine says pcie 2.0 no matter what. However I do NOT have an E5 but regardless I went to video directory and it looks nothing like they describe...so not sure what that "video" folder/s should look like because when I went to it nothing corresponded to the directions. This is what my folders look like...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2017)

You have to find the sub folder,  when you see your graphics card info like this:





See how I added RMPcieLinkSpeed in there?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry,  going to double post because I can't explain it  right in the last one...  look towards the bottom,  you'll see RMPcieLinkSpeed,  it has a hex value of 4.  That puts your card into gen3 mode.
Also,  if you have SB-E,  and not SB-EP like a xeon,  you don't have gen3 and can't enable it....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 14, 2017)

Hmm...but i opened the folders and those 0000.00001 etc didn't exist....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks, I had to open every folder and hunt it down...not sure why I had so many folders and some seemed redundant and several did not have the 0000 etc but found proper folder that was gtx 980ti added the registry key with proper value etc...and PCI E 3.0. ! Thanks for the "hack" till I get an affordable Ivy to drop in here lol.


----------



## Kanan (Mar 14, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Don't know if anyone has dealt with this,  but it seems with an E5 cpu on most mobos,  gen3 doesn't get enabled on nvidia cards.  Mine showed only gen2 available.  With a little registry addition,  that gets fixed:
> http://forums.evga.com/How-to-enable-PCIE-30-in-Windows-7-m1607292.aspx  Here's mine after applying,  and testing multiple games to make sure it worked:


Yeah I'm using this since I got the X79 system, first with the i7 3820 and now with the 3960X - no problems, everything works fine with the 780 Ti.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 14, 2017)

Also using this on my setup... like xanax after each driver update.


----------



## Kanan (Mar 14, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Also using this on my setup... like xanax after each driver update.


The way I did it, changing drivers isn't breaking PCI-E 3.0. I only did it again once after switching the OS from 8.1 to 10.

I used this:
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform

Use via DOS prompt in Admin mode when you do this in Win 10 or it will not work.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2017)

Problem is,  sb-e does not have gen3,  only  sb-ep and ib-e and up.  3xxx series do not have native gen3.....


----------



## Kanan (Mar 14, 2017)

It does, and I'm using it since 2013 - also read the link I provided. SB-E / X79 is the first PCI-E 3.0 compliant platform.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2017)

Then Intel is lying!  here is your cpu specs:  http://ark.intel.com/products/63696...ssor-Extreme-Edition-15M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
Mine..  http://ark.intel.com/products/64601...-E5-1650-12M-Cache-3_20-GHz-0_0-GTs-Intel-QPI
You do understand you need a gen3 compliant CPU as well right?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Problem is,  sb-e does not have gen3,  only  sb-ep and ib-e and up.  3xxx series do not have native gen3.....





Kanan said:


> It does, and I'm using it since 2013 - also read the link I provided. SB-E / X79 is the first PCI-E 3.0 compliant platform.





johnspack said:


> Then Intel is lying!  here is your cpu specs:  http://ark.intel.com/products/63696...ssor-Extreme-Edition-15M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
> Mine..  http://ark.intel.com/products/64601...-E5-1650-12M-Cache-3_20-GHz-0_0-GTs-Intel-QPI
> You do understand you need a gen3 compliant CPU as well right?


SB-E does not officially support PCIe 3.0 according to Intel, but the majority of motherboards out there have an option to force 3.0 support in BIOS. I know my RIVE does, and even on my 3820, PCIe 3.0 worked flawlessly, no registry hack needed (but, to be fair, I haven't used an Nvidia card in this build except for PhysX, and those cards didn't support PCIe 3.0 anyway)


----------



## Kanan (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah the magic word here is "officialy". Intel didn't officially support it, but it was proven from the get-go that PCI-E 3.0 worked and is inofficially supported. Here's just an example: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works

Tom's also said it works: 


> *It turns out that PCI Express 3.0 is, in fact, supported by Sandy Bridge-E* (and the preview was updated to confirm 8 GT/s support the day after it went live). But because there weren’t (and still aren’t) any third-gen devices available yet, validating the feature was problematic. In fact, as you can see in the image below, Intel is still only officially guaranteeing that PCI Express 2.0 works, and probably will continue to do so until we see some hardware with a third-gen interface.
> 
> Nevertheless, Intel’s Core i7 datasheet confirms PCI Express 3.0 compliance, enabling up to 1 GB/s of bandwidth per lane, per direction.







"1 GB/s each" = it's PCI-E 3.0 speed.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone with x79 and Asmedia controller,  disable usb3 legacy support in uefi.  Your ports will work properly after!  If you experienced weird continuous lags on your system,  this is why.
Has nothing to do with the drivers.  The asus drivers on the asus site works for mine.
P9X79 Pro here.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi all, sorry been a busy month and just haven't done much with PC to even talk about. But I shall be back shortly! What got me here is just fyi that e5-1680v2 8 core for x79 with all the success of Ryzen is coming down in price. No, it isn't reasonable but 750$ is least and 999 at most currently on ebay...before the cheapest I found was 1050! That was before and right around time Ryzen hit. So at least 25% less perhaps more when you average in the crazy high prices I saw.  Anyway that's significant movement considering Ryzen hasn't been out long and just now released 6 core etc and those are very good for the price as well as very efficient watts-wise.  So I say this now because soon you may get x79 stuff much more reasonably including Mobo's etc so keep an eye out.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah I saw those prices as well, some movement, but still not enough. I hope it moves more by the time I want to upgrade my CPU again. 

btw. welcome back, seems you're still alive!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 15, 2017)

HAHA! Hey NO one including you posted here in a month ONLY Johnspack with that one April post. Plus like I said I have a lot going on and had zero to report or comment on my pc etc I was reading news on here but other than that had nothing to say lol. But yeah point taken thread literally was asleep for all of March/part of April.  Actually kinda good, you need a break...been doing the Twitter thing and other places. I own several turtles so on their forum as well. Honestly I can say TOO much is online that is interesting you can spend your whole day and life here and not read/contribute/post to everything you want to! Anyway those prices I hadn't checked since roughly my last post here and when Ryzen first dropped and at that point nothing had budged an inch...I figured it would take at least a couple weeks/month to have enough sales and drops in x99 and whole Intel line of current products to devalue the relative worth of an x79 product. It's technically a rare and defunct/niche part so it's more insulated from price movement than current product; however that said I think it's even more encouraging that in only a month'ish since Ryzen first sold it dropped 25% + and I'm seeing more of them out there as people realize they need to sell it sooner than later because its' value is plummeting. Long as we can find one I think couple months passes or more they may even be relatively reasonably priced.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 15, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah the magic word here is "officialy". Intel didn't officially support it, but it was proven from the get-go that PCI-E 3.0 worked and is inofficially supported. Here's just an example: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works
> 
> Tom's also said it works:
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct. I had to do more than just the original patch that you sent me to Kanan I had to "fix" some registry keys which you or someone else pointed me to as another issue that occurs and once I did that my card is reported as pcie-3.0 and running as such.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 15, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Anyone with x79 and Asmedia controller,  disable usb3 legacy support in uefi.  Your ports will work properly after!  If you experienced weird continuous lags on your system,  this is why.
> Has nothing to do with the drivers.  The asus drivers on the asus site works for mine.
> P9X79 Pro here.



Interesting....I will have to see what my settings on that are, I admit I forgot been a while since I've played with them but good to know and YES I do have weird lag at times etc so....great info!


----------



## Kanan (Apr 18, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> HAHA! Hey NO one including you posted here in a month ONLY Johnspack with that one April post. Plus like I said I have a lot going on and had zero to report or comment on my pc etc I was reading news on here but other than that had nothing to say lol. But yeah point taken thread literally was asleep for all of March/part of April.  Actually kinda good, you need a break...been doing the Twitter thing and other places. I own several turtles so on their forum as well. Honestly I can say TOO much is online that is interesting you can spend your whole day and life here and not read/contribute/post to everything you want to! Anyway those prices I hadn't checked since roughly my last post here and when Ryzen first dropped and at that point nothing had budged an inch...I figured it would take at least a couple weeks/month to have enough sales and drops in x99 and whole Intel line of current products to devalue the relative worth of an x79 product. It's technically a rare and defunct/niche part so it's more insulated from price movement than current product; however that said I think it's even more encouraging that in only a month'ish since Ryzen first sold it dropped 25% + and I'm seeing more of them out there as people realize they need to sell it sooner than later because its' value is plummeting. Long as we can find one I think couple months passes or more they may even be relatively reasonably priced.


That's right. Haha tell me more about those Turtles. 


> Absolutely correct. I had to do more than just the original patch that you sent me to Kanan I had to "fix" some registry keys which you or someone else pointed me to as another issue that occurs and once I did that my card is reported as pcie-3.0 and running as such.


Yeah? Strange, I mean you're on Win 7, the PCI-E.exe works usually perfect there. 


> Anyone with x79 and Asmedia controller, disable usb3 legacy support in uefi. Your ports will work properly after! If you experienced weird continuous lags on your system, this is why.
> Has nothing to do with the drivers. The asus drivers on the asus site works for mine.
> P9X79 Pro here.


Never had any problems, but thanks.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 19, 2017)

But this isn't a turtle forum! . Seriously though I have a separate forum where I address them, but I will get a couple pics here I need to take some recent ones as I upgrade tanks etc, have a new filter coming and fighting water clarity problems so hopefully I can get it all balanced out right...like my PC .


----------



## Kanan (Apr 20, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> But this isn't a turtle forum! . Seriously though I have a separate forum where I address them, but I will get a couple pics here I need to take some recent ones as I upgrade tanks etc, have a new filter coming and fighting water clarity problems so hopefully I can get it all balanced out right...like my PC .


Yeah np, you can send me them in PM. Now what to say to stay on topic ... uhh... everything works fine, system is still rock stable at 1.37 V @ 4.5 GHz. Did some video decoding lately which had high usage on 4 to 6 cores (including their hyper threads) and everything was stable. Yeah I'm glad I got that 3960X. I'm still angry I just got 50 bucks for my 3820 when I sold it though.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 20, 2017)

Trust me I get it, people are "impressed" by how much hardware I've sold and even a few systems I put together from stuff for other people when I upgraded...but it was essentially at a big loss and just to lose LESS than if I just held on to the parts lol. Also so I don't have a whole house full of pentium 4 and ancient video cards that would be dust collectors and big paperweights at best. Yeah I'll send you those pictures I just took a few gonna take more...yeah I've done little to none on my system that's why last month I really had nothing to say. I've had the side off of it for 2 months and such lol. Anyway eventually I'll get to it and put the final touches on securing everything so it isn't like a half open test box which it is now. Hey I still have an fx-55 Athlon in a computer drawer...worth maybe a few bucks now maybe more as "collector" piece to someone, paid a grand for it 10 years ago lol...OUCH. But I had fun with it!


----------



## Kanan (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah I bet you had.  FX-55... those CPU's are the reason why AMD named bulldozer "FX". I had a X2 3800+ back then, it was a great overclocker, did a cool 2000 stock to 2800 MHz stable for benchmarking by increasing FSB from 200 to 280 MHz. Kingston HyperX DDR1 CL2 did it's job pretty well for that. Had it running 3 years at 2400 MHz, great CPU. 300 bucks, most expensive CPU I ever bought by far. I still don't know if it was worth it to have a dual core back in early 2006, but it was a pleasure to be a early adopter. I kinda forgot that feeling now that I'm only using 2nd hand stuff for over 3 years. 

It's fine to help people or sell them stuff relatively cheap when they really need it, I totally respect that. I just doubt the user who auctioned my former CPU was such a guy.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 21, 2017)

Just picked up my second ASUS X79DELUXE, I have the RED CPU light lit. Not sure if the board is gimped, or I killed my 5Ghz+ 3930K testing on a dud Gigabyte board. Tried the flash back with a formatted USB(named the file "X79DLX.cap" flash takes but the button light never shuts off(it does stop blinking). Gonna have to shelf it, till after my anger subsides as it was advertised as Q code 00. They neglected to mention the red cpu light.............I even tried it with the CPU and memory out. Just hooked power to the board as described, soon as I try to power it up the red cpu light comes on, no memory beeps for missing memory. no bent CPU pins, I may luck out and get Asus to RMA it but wont hold my breath.
 Any suggestions to get past the red memory light?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 22, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Just picked up my second ASUS X79DELUXE, I have the RED CPU light lit. Not sure if the board is gimped, or I killed my 5Ghz+ 3930K testing on a dud Gigabyte board. Tried the flash back with a formatted USB(named the file "X79DLX.cap" flash takes but the button light never shuts off(it does stop blinking). Gonna have to shelf it, till after my anger subsides as it was advertised as Q code 00. They neglected to mention the red cpu light.............I even tried it with the CPU and memory out. Just hooked power to the board as described, soon as I try to power it up the red cpu light comes on, no memory beeps for missing memory. no bent CPU pins, I may luck out and get Asus to RMA it but wont hold my breath.
> Any suggestions to get past the red memory light?



00 code I'm very familiar with, I had it many times with the Rampage which is practically the board you got give or take a few details. 00 can be terrible, or not so much depending on WHY you get that code.

I got the 00 code when I tried to bend back a few pins on my old board and instead damaged too many pins so all I'd get is 00 and no boot, also I get it on restarts when I overclock too aggressively with memory in particular and that's just the CPU/memory controller saying nope I'm not doing it. Not sure on the red cpu light I admit I don't really worry much about lights unless there's a problem...the 00 code however is something that is the issue.  Also I got that code with an ES once I flashed bios to a newer than supported bios for ES chips...So basically that code from what I can tell is all based around the CPU not being able to boot for a variety of reasons. 

Yeah if I saw it advertised as 00 code I woulda gone nowhere near it considering I saw that code for last time on my broken pin board once it had too few pins intact to boot at all. However as I said board could be ok and it could be settings in bios that are screwed up or bios is borked and that you could get around by just ordering a new bios chip.  They aren't very expensive I have like 4 for my Rampage for I borked one once with bad flash and I just like having backups and I can swap them out if I want older bios for some reason etc.

Other thing you can do to rule out the CPU as a culprit is pick up a cheap x79 socket chip and try it out. You said you have two boards so is the other one still working and can you use it to test a CPU to make sure it isn't the CPU?


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 22, 2017)

No other board was dead, had scratched traces. what worries me about my CPU, yeah I learned the 00 on a RIVE board loved that board!!!! This one i like even more, but we shall see if she lives or not.........im a try an over night cmos clear see what happens


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 22, 2017)

So why do you like that board more? Technically the RIVE is the top of the heap but as I said they are pretty close to one another...good idea. More things you try the more likely you'll figure out for sure what the faulty component is. You can literally get the 3960's and any sandy-E dirt cheap atm so if I were you I'd pick up one of those and try it out and you'd pretty much rule out your CPU as issue which you're obviously concerned is at least a good possibility of being the culprit.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 22, 2017)

It over clocks better, more feature's. My 3930K will do well over 5Ghz on the X79 Deluxe, more mature of a board. Think this one is kaput, with no CPU or Memory still shows the CPU light and 00 code. UGH!

 update found out why the CPU isn't receiving power, the board looks to have been dropped onto its corner. They used a sharpie to cover it up


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 22, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> It over clocks better, more feature's. My 3930K will do well over 5Ghz on the X79 Deluxe, more mature of a board. Think this one is kaput, with no CPU or Memory still shows the CPU light and 00 code. UGH!
> 
> update found out why the CPU isn't receiving power, the board looks to have been dropped onto its corner. They used a sharpie to cover it up



Well that stinks, but at least you won't waste your time testing components to see what isn't working.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 22, 2017)

I may be able to fix it, the guy gave me half the money back..........Its pretty easy to see witch traces are broken, clearly the CPU wasn't being powered up. I'll post back soon(I hope!)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 23, 2017)

Not saying you're right or wrong I've never owned the deluxe only this RIVE, but I'd be somewhat surprised if there was much of a difference between them in ability to be honest.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

RIVE should be better with latest bios, no way the way cheaper Deluxe is better, doesn't make any sense. 

Anyway, good luck with your board, you'll need it.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> RIVE should be better with latest bios, no way the way cheaper Deluxe is better, doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your board, you'll need it.




It comforts you to pay more, I understand that. People don't feel good unless they pay to much.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> It comforts you to pay more, I understand that. People don't feel good unless they pay to much.


I never buy super luxurious boards, but you have to give me more than that before I believe a ~nearly double price board with way more features and shit is worse. Btw. I own the sibling board of the one you have, so it's not really in my interest to talk your board down (P9X79), I just doubt it's true in general.


----------



## basco (Apr 23, 2017)

thats just 1 site with release bioses but it shows that there are budget boards outperforming the so called oc mobo´s
https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=622&page=1

but if ya look at bclk oc from x99(shame they did not do it with x79) the so called oc mobo´s go to tha top.
https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1425&page=16


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> I never buy super luxurious boards, but you have to give me more than that before I believe a ~nearly double price board with way more features and shit is worse. Btw. I own the sibling board of the one you have, so it's not really in my interest to talk your board down (P9X79), I just doubt it's true in general.


The P9X79 is a very different board than the P9X79 Deluxe. The Deluxe has a very beefy 16+2+2 phase VRM setup. This board will handle a lot of current really well and the BIOS gives you a lot of control over things like switching frequency. It lets you adjust every little memory timing. There is a lot this board will let you do and it will handle it all gracefully. It might not overclock as well as the RIVE but, it is definitely not a disappointing board. Think about this motherboard when it was released over 5 years ago. This thing only has PCI-E slots, it has 6 USB 3.0 ports on the back (each pair of 2 with its own controller.) Even now you can look at the P9X79 Deluxe and not necessarily think that it's an antiquated board. There really is no comparing the P9X79 and the Deluxe, they're two very different boards.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> The P9X79 is a very different board than the P9X79 Deluxe. The Deluxe has a very beefy 16+2+2 phase VRM setup. This board will handle a lot of current really well and the BIOS gives you a lot of control over things like switching frequency. It lets you adjust every little memory timing. There is a lot this board will let you do and it will handle it all gracefully. It might not overclock as well as the RIVE but, it is definitely not a disappointing board. Think about this motherboard when it was released over 5 years ago. This thing only has PCI-E slots, it has 6 USB 3.0 ports on the back (each pair of 2 with its own controller.) Even now you can look at the P9X79 Deluxe and not necessarily think that it's an antiquated board. There really is no comparing the P9X79 and the Deluxe, they're two very different boards.


I thought you're giving me a explanation of why the Deluxe is superior to RIVE instead you wasted my time with that. The Deluxe is irrelevant for me because it has no PCI - I want to use my SB X-Fi until it dies. So what you think is "superior" is in my eyes just inferior. I have 3x PCI-E 3.0 16x, more than enough, my board has timings and settings for everything, the VRM on my board are beefy as hell too. The difference in practical is very small and as I said, I don't want it because it lacks PCI (same goes for the RIVE - no thanks). I don't need more USB 3.0 I barely use USB 3.0 anyway, it's still a niche connection as far as I'm aware and the people I know in real life. The only thing it's really better on is more SATA 3.0 on board and USB 3.0 front connections (I had to use a cable through my case to the back of MB for that). Nothing I really need. I'm doing perfectly fine with mine, so please try to talk it down again, I won't bother to read/answer anyway. You're only doing it for egoistic reasons anyway.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 23, 2017)

I wasn't saying the X79 Deluxe is better, or over clocks better then the RIVE(mine did over clock better). I said quote its a more mature board, it has haswell feature's witch turns down the voltage when the CPU isn't being used. The deluxe has a way beefier feel to it, it weights more then the RIVE. I do know the RIVE was $500 new but I'm not sure what the Deluxe was as it was a few years old when I found it(usually the server boards cost more). Again if you hold both in your hand you'll understand what I mean. And Kanan I'm sorry about the pay more comment!!!!
 I doubt mine will live, but if it does we can compare if we have someone with a RIVE. Actually the crack looks bad but few trace's are effected by it......


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> I thought you're giving me a explanation of why the Deluxe is superior to RIVE instead you wasted my time with that. The Deluxe is irrelevant for me because it has no PCI - I want to use my SB X-Fi until it dies. So what you think is "superior" is in my eyes just inferior. I have 3x PCI-E 3.0 16x, more than enough, my board has timings and settings for everything, the VRM on my board are beefy as hell too. The difference in practical is very small and as I said, I don't want it because it lacks PCI (same goes for the RIVE - no thanks). I don't need more USB 3.0 I barely use USB 3.0 anyway, it's still a niche connection as far as I'm aware and the people I know in real life. The only thing it's really better on is more SATA 3.0 on board and USB 3.0 front connections (I had to use a cable through my case to the back of MB for that). Nothing I really need. I'm doing perfectly fine with mine, so please try to talk it down again, I won't bother to read/answer anyway. You're only doing it for egoistic reasons anyway.


Sensitive much? It's like you took that as a personal attack... I said they're two different boards, I didn't "talk down" anything. I just pointed out some of the differences with the Deluxe that aren't exactly minor and that there are benefits to some of them. I don't exactly appreciate you trying to start an argument and accusing me of trying to bolster my ego either which is completely unrelated and 100% ad hominem. It's a 5 year old motherboard and it's not like I'm waving around an extreme edition CPU or anything. People pointed out for example:


dalekdukesboy said:


> Not saying you're right or wrong I've never owned the deluxe only this RIVE


...so I was giving input as an owner of the P9X79 Deluxe and stated what some of the differences are.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> I wasn't saying the X79 Deluxe is better, or over clocks better then the RIVE(mine did over clock better). I said quote its a more mature board, it has haswell feature's witch turns down the voltage when the CPU isn't being used. The deluxe has a way beefier feel to it, it weights more then the RIVE. I do know the RIVE was $500 new but I'm not sure what the Deluxe was as it was a few years old when I found it(usually the server boards cost more). Again if you hold both in your hand you'll understand what I mean. And Kanan I'm sorry about the pay more comment!!!!
> I doubt mine will live, but if it does we can compare if we have someone with a RIVE. Actually the crack looks bad but few trace's are effected by it......


No need to apologize... good luck fixing your board.


Aquinus said:


> Sensitive much? It's like you took that as a personal attack... I said they're two different boards, I didn't "talk down" anything.


Yeah you're doing a mistake, and then you don't even take responsibility instead calling me sensitive, another insult kinda. Man, please leave it be, it's pointless.


> I just pointed out some of the differences with the Deluxe that aren't exactly minor and that there are benefits to some of them. I don't exactly appreciate you trying to start an argument and accusing me of trying to bolster my ego either which is completely unrelated and 100% ad hominem.


I don't know what ad hominem means, but it sounds like you're "bolstering" yourself with latin words. And I'm very aware you own the "Deluxe" and told me a story about it, quoting me directly, of why it's better compared to mine. You didn't even bother to compare it to the RIVE, no you compared it to mine, introducing it to the topic. Again take responsibility or leave it be.


> It's a 5 year old motherboard and it's not like I'm waving around an extreme edition CPU or anything.


Is this another try to attack me or just a coincidence? For now I'm not trusting you anymore.


> People pointed out for example:
> 
> ...so I was giving input as an owner of the P9X79 Deluxe and stated what some of the differences are.


Yeah, why then quote me and direct your answer to me? Doesn't make any sense. Take responsibility or leave it be. I'm not stupid, sorry.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow, ok Easy guys! Please Kanan these are Mobo's not our children, relax bud.

BTW Ad Hominem means essentially a personal attack vs. a well reasoned argument. Regardless stand down please, as the OP here give me respect if not each other OK? lol.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow, ok Easy guys! Please Kanan these are Mobo's not our children, relax bud.


Yeah don't tell me - this isn't about mainboards, this is about behaviour towards other people. You can delete mainboard and insert anything else if you like, doesn't make a difference.

edit: I don't care what it means, I know what I see.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes I get it, I'm just telling all parties involved to step back and breath. Regardless of wording etc we're all mobo enthusiasts and we get pumped up with our boards and what we do/have etc so in a way they kinda are our children and passion but I was just saying that to remind everyone not just you Kanan. I enjoy spirited debate and even a few insults and put downs if they are in jest or without tempers flaring out of control and done to make a point etc.



Aquinus said:


> The P9X79 is a very different board than the P9X79 Deluxe. The Deluxe has a very beefy 16+2+2 phase VRM setup. This board will handle a lot of current really well and the BIOS gives you a lot of control over things like switching frequency. It lets you adjust every little memory timing. There is a lot this board will let you do and it will handle it all gracefully. It might not overclock as well as the RIVE but, it is definitely not a disappointing board. Think about this motherboard when it was released over 5 years ago. This thing only has PCI-E slots, it has 6 USB 3.0 ports on the back (each pair of 2 with its own controller.) Even now you can look at the P9X79 Deluxe and not necessarily think that it's an antiquated board. There really is no comparing the P9X79 and the Deluxe, they're two very different boards.


Yeah this is a pretty good explanation of the deluxe, the RIVE I can tell you is very similar in construction as well as options, the newest bios for RIVE you have switching frequency control and some settings for memory/vrm/cpu etc that I never even bothered to play with they are so obscure. Also ports are very similar right down to the layout of USB on RIVE. OC'ing definitely generally favors RIVE which is why I got it and read reviews where when compared with this board and competitors with same CPU it literally almost every time took top slot. Like I was saying either way hard to lose with either board and there isn't a "bad" Asus board I know of, every one has been a pleasure to work with on every platform that I have owned.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah you're doing a mistake, and then you don't even take responsibility instead calling me sensitive, another insult kinda. Man, please leave it be, it's pointless.


I was describing the differences between the boards, nothing more. You escalated it by saying you didn't care what I had to say (what I consider superior you consider inferior which is straight up uncalled for and rude,) about the differences, that I'm doing this to boost my ego (making this about me and not the discussion,) and that you expect me to say nothing when you go straight to making this personal. So yeah, I'm calling you sensitive for starting an argument that didn't need to be started and would even go so far to say that you're trying to bait me into an argument.

When someone says things like they haven't owned a board and then some comments follow saying there are none and that it's more money for nothing, I'm going to chime in from my experience since I own one of these motherboards and did a lot of research at the time before I bought it. Once again, all I said is that they are different boards, just as the Deluxe and RIVE are different boards, and stated what some of those differences are. It's not like it's the same board with a new name slapped on it.

I don't appreciate being attacked for chiming in and being accused of essentially trying to be a douche when that wasn't even remotely my intent.


Kanan said:


> Is this another try to attack me or just a coincidence? For now I'm not trusting you anymore.


I didn't even look at your specs man and you connected two dots that weren't even there. Once again, you're seeing things where nothing exists. You need to calm down.

Edit: I might have replied to you but, I was contributing to the thread. If I wanted to just say something to you, I would have sent a PM.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah whatever, I'm not even reading it and I go with what I think you did. Not the first time we had problems, I never forget.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 23, 2017)

My hardware is better than yours! Sorry my little levity I'm going to try to throw into this lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2017)

I would be more than happy to place some posting restrictions on this thread for some members if this childish little spat continues, damn it's almost hormonal! Be civil or do not post, it really is quite that simple.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry Tatty...I'm trying lol.


----------



## Kanan (May 12, 2017)

Seems nobody has any problems with their X79 system, because nobody replies anymore - just a thing that came to my mind.


----------



## basco (May 12, 2017)

very mature plattform


----------



## Kanan (May 12, 2017)

basco said:


> very mature plattform


Indeed I never had any real problems, being a late starter on X79 late 2013.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2017)

Go pro or go home


----------



## Kanan (May 12, 2017)

Yeah I never liked the mainstream Intel platform, never had it too for the same reason.


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2017)

My 3820 is still going strong after 5 years. I am starting to want something a little quicker though but, I might just see if I can pick up something like a 4960X if I can find one for a good price since I'm not really ready to completely overhaul my tower yet. That and a 4k display to replace one of my 1080p displays might hold me over for a little while.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 13, 2017)

Also lot of life happening for me...not a lot of time or energy to do squat to my platform or comment, but I'm glad people still are, soon things will calm down a bit I hope and I can at least get the side of my box back together....been basically a half open test bed for last few months lol.


----------



## Kanan (May 13, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also lot of life happening for me...not a lot of time or energy to do squat to my platform or comment, but I'm glad people still are, soon things will calm down a bit I hope and I can at least get the side of my box back together....been basically a half open test bed for last few months lol.


Well rl is more important anyway. Take your time.

On topic I have news, I'll soon have a 980 Ti to test and will post results here as well for everyone being curious how well it's functioning on X79/SB-E 6 core CPU.


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 13, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> My 3820 is still going strong after 5 years. I am starting to want something a little quicker though but, I might just see if I can pick up something like a 4960X if I can find one for a good price since I'm not really ready to completely overhaul my tower yet. That and a 4k display to replace one of my 1080p displays might hold me over for a little while.



Xeon E5 2697V3 better. It was better than Skylake X 7920X


----------



## Aquinus (May 13, 2017)

R4E3960FURYX said:


> Xeon E5 2697V3 better. It was better than Skylake X 7920X


I can get a 4960X under 400 dollars and can actually use it on my current setup. I can't drop a v3 E5 Xeon into a skt2011/X79 board since that's intended for skt2011-3/X99 and costs at least 1k used or >2k new. From a performance standpoint, sure, it's better but, it's not better in the sense that I can't use it and even if I could, it costs too much.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 13, 2017)

Good stuff all...I haven't checked pricing on x79 stuff in a while so I will do that today along with enjoy my weekend I just finished 2nd week of new job training so that is part of my RL "stuff" which is good but yeah I'm tired from getting used to working 40 hours a week plus all the learning that comes with a new job/system/computer program etc...you can teach an old dog new tricks but takes time and heats up and fatigues the brain cells. 

Anyway good stuff you posted on 5960x/xeon etc, I will check pricing on the 8 core x79 now and update this when I get a better idea of price range I'm guessing it's dropped  a bit more since I last looked.


----------



## Aquinus (May 13, 2017)

I've been at a new job for a little while now and it's paying off some of my debts (student loans and the car,) so I haven't really put any money aside to upgrade. The only upgrade I'm really considering right now is replacing one of my 1080ps with a 4k and maybe a different GPU but, I don't feel very strongly about that at the moment.


----------



## Mirkoskji (May 26, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Seems nobody has any problems with their X79 system, because nobody replies anymore - just a thing that came to my mind.


Here I am!
I have a problem. My rampage IV black edition won't turn off after shut down command, even if I long-push the button to cause a hard shut down. Windows ends its log off procedure, and the screen goes black, but the system remains on, with fans spinning and drawing 100w from the wall.
Any clue?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 27, 2017)

Not sure why or how to fix it, but can you give more details on when this started and if any changes occurred with system before it started occurring? I assume you just unplug it to force it off and restart it, although if you have a switch on your power supply I think you could just turn that off and you'd essentially be doing the same thing with less hassle as a temporary work around.


----------



## Mirkoskji (May 28, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Not sure why or how to fix it, but can you give more details on when this started and if any changes occurred with system before it started occurring? I assume you just unplug it to force it off and restart it, although if you have a switch on your power supply I think you could just turn that off and you'd essentially be doing the same thing with less hassle as a temporary work around.


It has been years on this particular motherboard, i even tried with a different psu, without any luck. It just started to happen. Every time I have to reach for the back of the PC and use the switch on the PSU. I had two different CPUs over the time, a i7 3820 and Xeon e5 1660 v1. Now I'm OK with the problem since the platform cost me 300 euros in total. It's probably a motherboard related problem, but I was looking for some advice from someone more expert than me in these problems, I can even work with solder if necessary, only I don't have any Intel about where to look for.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 28, 2017)

Interesting....not sure exactly what would cause the board to stay on when windows/hdd is off etc...I've never had that happen to me that I can recall have had many other issues etc but that isn't one of them. But unless it's some component even the PSU doing something odd to cause it I'd assume it's something on the board that's fried that is part of what it needs to trigger a proper shut down sequence.


----------



## johnspack (May 29, 2017)

Still love my old x79 system.  Since I enabled gen3 on it,  my asus strix 970 runs at 1533 now.  Not sure why,  but I can't complain about the higher fps!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 31, 2017)

this is how I've been running my 3930k (in sys spec), any suggestions? These setting are WCG 24/7 crunching stable, but I wouldn't be opposed to some more tweaking. I'm far from being an "expert" OC'er. My main concern is heat. My system is in my bedroom, and I don't need a heater this time of year. I'd like to increase the OC while not increasing the heat output, or possibly even decreasing the heat output.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2017)

thats a pretty good voltage for 4Ghz (i think....) 

but you could still....


----------



## warup89 (Jun 1, 2017)

Being a long time user of this specific chipset makes me glad to see an active x79 thread. Anyways, I was wondering if I'm missing something here.


Im been able to have a (as of yet) stable OC of my 3930k at 4.5Ghz with 1.41v, but If I raise to 4.6 Its seems to eat way more voltage since the chip is not even stable with 1.45v. I have x4 Ram sticks and my cpu is under water averaging at 45C idle to 77C load.  Are there any other settings I should look into?


----------



## johnspack (Jun 1, 2017)

Try 1.100v fixed for SA and IO.  You may or may not need a pll bump.  Mine's at 1.83v.  This gets me 4.7ghz with 1.35v vcore.  I use a mild vdroop setting,  not sure what yours are as my mb is an asus.....


----------



## warup89 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks,

I just tried those settings and no go, I got to bump up the Vcore up to 1.45v to get into Windows (but fail Prime right away), I guess my 4.5Ghz OC I have now should hold me up for a while. Im using an odd ball of a motherboard, "MSI big-bang x-power", I should've gotten an Asus.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 10, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well that stinks, but at least you won't waste your time testing components to see what isn't working.



 Just got this to boot up, I noticed a three prong header for Vregs. Put a jumper on it, she fired right up, connected 1 thing at a time to make sure. Done!


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2017)

warup89 said:


> Im been able to have a (as of yet) stable OC of my 3930k at 4.5Ghz with 1.41v, but If I raise to 4.6 Its seems to eat way more voltage since the chip is not even stable with 1.45v. I have x4 Ram sticks and my cpu is under water averaging at 45C idle to 77C load. Are there any other settings I should look into?





BarbaricSoul said:


> this is how I've been running my 3930k (in sys spec), any suggestions? These setting are WCG 24/7 crunching stable, but I wouldn't be opposed to some more tweaking. I'm far from being an "expert" OC'er. My main concern is heat. My system is in my bedroom, and I don't need a heater this time of year. I'd like to increase the OC while not increasing the heat output, or possibly even decreasing the heat output.



With my 3820, I've been able to get as low as 1.25v at stock (1 core at 3.8, 1 at 3.7, 2 at 3.6,) and I can sometimes get away with ~1.28 at 4.0 but 1.3 is usually a good bet. At 4.2-4.3, I need about 1.35v. In order to hit 4.5 and higher, I need to use bclk straps but, I almost always require at least 1.45v for anything north of 4.5ghz and 1.5v to be able to boot at 5Ghz which is incredibly unstable and not even worth the effort. What I'll sometimes do is use a negative voltage offset but, use additional boost voltage to push more through the CPU when it clocks up. It lets the CPU use a little less when it clocks down but, what is a little tricky is testing the machine in a way that will ensure that non-full load situations are still stable if it's not using as much voltage at partial load.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 10, 2017)

Can you use any power saving while clocked to 5Ghz?  My X79 Deluxe has built in Haswell options, makes it so much easier to reach 5Ghz then my RIVE board. I'm over joyed i got this board to work my issue now is my main rig has riggid tubing, and swapping everything isn't easy


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> My X79 Deluxe has built in Haswell options


X79 used Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge, not Haswell. Haswell uses skt2011-3 and X99 but, the 125Mhz strap basically throws all power-saving options out the window so, not for my 3820.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 10, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> X79 used Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge, not Haswell. Haswell uses skt2011-3 and X99 but, the 125Mhz strap basically throws all power-saving options out the window so, not for my 3820.



 Check the release date, not your P9X79. Check my X79 DELUXE release date, I said "HAS HASWELL OPTIONS" I meant to say Feature's(not a haswell board). My board was released at the same time as HASWELL..........


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> I said "HAS HASWELL OPTIONS"


Maybe you should clarify what "Haswell options" on a X79 board means.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 10, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Maybe you should clarify what "Haswell options" on a X79 board means.




 Why are you the internet police? If you cant read what or how I said it, im sorry. AGAIN "HAS HASWELL FEATURES" I did not say it was a haswell board. Link to a review
https://www.bjorn3d.com/2014/02/asus-x79-deluxe-motherboard-review-ground-redesign-ivy-e/


----------



## warup89 (Jun 10, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> With my 3820, I've been able to get as low as 1.25v at stock (1 core at 3.8, 1 at 3.7, 2 at 3.6,) and I can sometimes get away with ~1.28 at 4.0 but 1.3 is usually a good bet. At 4.2-4.3, I need about 1.35v. In order to hit 4.5 and higher, I need to use bclk straps but, I almost always require at least 1.45v for anything north of 4.5ghz and 1.5v to be able to boot at 5Ghz which is incredibly unstable and not even worth the effort. What I'll sometimes do is use a negative voltage offset but, use additional boost voltage to push more through the CPU when it clocks up. It lets the CPU use a little less when it clocks down but, what is a little tricky is testing the machine in a way that will ensure that non-full load situations are still stable if it's not using as much voltage at partial load.



Thanks for the interesting insight, it seems like these cpu's are quiet power hungry in the 4ghz + area. One thing I noticed too, if I let my motherboard adjust voltage automatically, that thing will go past 1.5v without hesitation so yeah...never doing that again.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Why are you the internet police? If you cant read what or how I said it, im sorry. AGAIN "HAS HASWELL FEATURES" I did not say it was a haswell board. Link to a review
> https://www.bjorn3d.com/2014/02/asus-x79-deluxe-motherboard-review-ground-redesign-ivy-e/


No, I want to know what the hell you're talking about. Explain to me what "has Haswell features" means because the review doesn't even mention Haswell. What you're saying, at least to me, is confusing and I'm looking for clarity but, your only response is "HAS HASWELL FEATURES" without any explanation as to what you mean by that.


warup89 said:


> Thanks for the interesting insight, it seems like these cpu's are quiet power hungry in the 4ghz + area. One thing I noticed too, if I let my motherboard adjust voltage automatically, that thing will go past 1.5v without hesitation so yeah...never doing that again.


That's interesting. My 3820 hovers at about 1.3v when set to auto. Different motherboards are going to do different things I suppose but, 1.5v seems really high for auto.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 11, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> 10K posts you prolly investigating ESD, I understand. I told you what i meant, WTF cant you read? I'm not gonna hold yer hand sense you know it all prove it. You wanna sit here n split hairs have fun, OK I'll give you 1 then I'm done. Notice the black n gold


FWIW, I don't have a clue what you mean either. Probably no one does. So, what @Aquinus is asking is please explain what you mean by your X79 board having Haswell features.

From where I sit it appears you are just being rude to him on purpose...to what end, IDK.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah im rude, OK. I'm not here to validate myself, you want me to prove that i saw a site that stated the board has Haswell feature's I can't find it. I read it last X79 Deluxe I had which was like 9 months or longer ago.The Black n gold are HasWell feature's or i need to prove that?

http://techreport.com/review/25310/asus-x79-deluxe-motherboard-reviewed



> On the other hand, I'm kind of bummed out. Although motherboard vendors have updated their X79 offerings since that platform debuted in 2011, it's been a while since the most recent round of revisions. We've been spoiled by the first crop of Haswell motherboards, which boast more mature firmware and software, extra connectivity, and snazzy new features. Older X79 boards look especially dated next to the latest 8-series designs.
> 
> Asus apparently agrees. The motherboard giant has released the X79-Deluxe to ensure that Ivy Bridge-E has access to the innovations packed into its latest boards. Naturally, we had to take a closer look.





> Asus' UEFI has evolved steadily since it was introduced with the first Sandy Bridge motherboards. The iteration that debuted with Haswell is a nice incremental improvement, and its upgrades have been passed along to the X79-Deluxe. In fact, Asus' new firmware features have also trickled down to its older X79 boards. The latest firmware for the nearly two-year-old P9X79 Pro looks identical to the UEFI for the X79-Deluxe.





> Fan Xpert 2 is part of the Dual Intelligent Processors 4 software that the X79-Deluxe shares with Asus' Haswell motherboards. This application also has a wealth of performance tuning options.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2017)

That sounds more like that they used an updated firmware for UEFI on it, not that it does things that are unique to Haswell. I think you kind of took that out of context. I will give you that it's more modern than other X79 boards in that respect but, it really doesn't have anything to do with Haswell but is being used more as a comparison to other recently (at the time,) released motherboards that used Haswell, like z87 boards after X79 had been a thing for several years already.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 11, 2017)

There's no need for any individual to be rude to anyone else in this or any other thread on this forum! We're all here to help, learn and share information with each other AND back our information up with sources when questioned. Anyone that wants to push their luck is welcome to infractions and vacations.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 13, 2017)

If I'm involved in any way whatsoever infractions are always very available to be had! ...even if I'm not in the conversation. 



warup89 said:


> Being a long time user of this specific chipset makes me glad to see an active x79 thread. Anyways, I was wondering if I'm missing something here.
> 
> 
> Im been able to have a (as of yet) stable OC of my 3930k at 4.5Ghz with 1.41v, but If I raise to 4.6 Its seems to eat way more voltage since the chip is not even stable with 1.45v. I have x4 Ram sticks and my cpu is under water averaging at 45C idle to 77C load.  Are there any other settings I should look into?



That's about right...unless you get really lucky the 3x series will get you to about 4.5 ghz and even that is with very good cooling and about 1.45 volts zapping through it. I just checked my 3930k and it's at 4.5 ghz with 1.45 volts on the nose, I had an ES 3960x earlier in thread that did better voltage but didn't support newer and more mature bioses so just dumped it for the retail version.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Aug 6, 2017)

I bought a 2680v2 on Ebay.  It did not work on my Gigabyte X79-UD3 Rev 1.0, it would not post. But I have an ASUS P9X79 where it worked just fine. The 2680v2 runs very cold, after 1h of Intel Burn Test it reaches 42c with my Kraken X51.

With BCLK at 107MHz I can run all cores at 3.3Ghz with 2 cores at 3.9Ghz and 2 cores at 3.5Ghz. Any higher BCLK causes BSOD.





CPUZ score with my 4930k at 4,5GHz





CPUZ score with 2680v2





Max turbo on a core.





I would be very happy if anyone has any ideas how to reach higher BCLK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2017)

Peter Lindgren said:


> I bought a 2680v2 on Ebay.  It did not work on my Gigabyte X79-UD3 Rev 1.0, it would not post. But I have an ASUS P9X79 where it worked just fine. The 2680v2 runs very cold, after 1h of Intel Burn Test it reaches 42c with my Kraken X51.
> 
> With BCLK at 107MHz I can run all cores at 3.3Ghz with 2 cores at 3.9Ghz and 2 cores at 3.5Ghz. Any higher BCLK causes BSOD.
> 
> ...



are you the same Peter Lindgren that used to play in Opeth? You have the same name and come from the same place (stockholm, Sweden) -- Ignore this, I havent seen you around in so long i think youre a new member again.

as for your question... I dont think theres a good answer. the X79 platform was known to have very very limited BLCK overclocking


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 6, 2017)

Don't fry your other things. Pretty much anything past 105 was unstable and risky.

And yeah... that Opeth remark is good... it itches to do some classic joke.

And about Gigabyte X79-UD3, you should try UBU and add microcodes for ES CPU's.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 6, 2017)

Peter Lindgren said:


> With BCLK at 107MHz I can run all cores at 3.3Ghz with 2 cores at 3.9Ghz and 2 cores at 3.5Ghz. Any higher BCLK causes BSOD.


I know that with my P9X79 Deluxe that it lets me control which cores boost and it lets me have them all boost, I'm assuming that option becomes inactive or ineffective with the Xeon in the board?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 7, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I know that with my P9X79 Deluxe that it lets me control which cores boost and it lets me have them all boost, I'm assuming that option becomes inactive or ineffective with the Xeon in the board?



Yes. At least with my Xeon and P9X79PRO. Pretty much you have to live stock albeit under 4GHz it renders the platform EOL.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Aug 10, 2017)

As it turned out this little puppy just needed some more vcore 

When I gave it 1.150v it would go as high as 113mhz BLCK.  Anything over that gives me a black screen. I suppose that is due to the graphics card does not like the overclock of the PCIe port?

Boost freq is now above 4Ghz





Max temp is still below 50c





Almost the same performance as a Ryzen 1800X





Cinebench score





TimeSpy score with R9 Nano





Upgrading from a 4930k to a 2680v2 was worth it! About 25% more multi core performance with lower power consumption and lower temps.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 10, 2017)

Peter Lindgren said:


> When I gave it 1.150v it would go as high as 113mhz BLCK. Anything over that gives me a black screen. I suppose that is due to the graphics card does not like the overclock of the PCIe port?


DMI runs at the base clock frequency at 100Mhz strap as well but, usually it's the PCI-E devices that get unhappy with the change. I would suggest some I/O benchmarks if you have a SSD installed. That would tell you real fast if the chipset is going to have issues with the higher bclk. Just keep in mind that the things that can become unstable from higher bclk clocks are things you don't want to go wrong, like writes to disk because you could end up writing corrupted data and that will only result in a mess.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow cool stuff! Yes good time and will continue to get better to get these x79 behemeths they still have a lot of performance to offer but due to newer offerings and mobos intel and now AMD alike price has really crashed over last few months.....finally! Nice chip and oc by the way.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 22, 2017)

warup89 said:


> Being a long time user of this specific chipset makes me glad to see an active x79 thread. Anyways, I was wondering if I'm missing something here.
> 
> 
> Im been able to have a (as of yet) stable OC of my 3930k at 4.5Ghz with 1.41v, but If I raise to 4.6 Its seems to eat way more voltage since the chip is not even stable with 1.45v. I have x4 Ram sticks and my cpu is under water averaging at 45C idle to 77C load.  Are there any other settings I should look into?


You need to find a setting called "Load Line Calibration" or similar in meaning and set it to the highest level ("Extreme" or so). That could help. Your mainboard is a very decent one afaik, it's probably the CPU not being good for more than 4500 without very high voltage.


Peter Lindgren said:


> Almost the same performance as a Ryzen 1800X


And probably better in games as well. 

Some updates for you guys:

I changed my GPU to a 980 Ti (had a 780 Ti before) and the CPU and system is still going strong.  Here are some benchmarks:

3960X at 4.8 GHz for benchmarking, GPU see benchmark links for more info but mostly around 1450-1490 MHz core and 1975 to 2050 MHz Ram:

Spy:

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2242375

New vs old:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/410161/spy/2242375

FS:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13394728

New vs old:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13394728/fs/9331757

11:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12330954

New vs old:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/11414355/3dm11/12330954

New SP Extreme:




Old:





I'm still gonna do some more SP and finally some Vantage after fixing the installation.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Aug 22, 2017)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow cool stuff! Yes good time and will continue to get better to get these x79 behemeths they still have a lot of performance to offer but due to newer offerings and mobos intel and now AMD alike price has really crashed over last few months.....finally! Nice chip and oc by the way.



Thanks!

The best Xeons you can get is either 2690v2 or 2697v2

2690v2 should be able to have all 10 cores in 3.7Ghz
2697v2 should be able to have all 12 cores in 3.4Ghz

The image below shows how my 2680v2 can boost freq depending on load on cores. The 2690v2 should have 10c: 33x


----------



## MrTOOSHORT (Oct 8, 2017)

1680 v2 and TX Pascal benches:











*https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22562642*


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 18, 2017)

Kanan said:


> You need to find a setting called "Load Line Calibration" or similar in meaning and set it to the highest level ("Extreme" or so). That could help. Your mainboard is a very decent one afaik, it's probably the CPU not being good for more than 4500 without very high voltage.
> 
> And probably better in games as well.
> 
> ...



Ooooooooooooooooooh very nice! You and I know have a very similar system right down to processor/gpu/mobo....That's great! Glad you got a decent card upgrade plus now I may be motivated to play with mine again been so busy with "real life" I have basically only used my pc to go on Twitter/email etc and only come on here every so often including today. Nice post with comparison benchies! I'll have to do some soon.



MrTOOSHORT said:


> 1680 v2 and TX Pascal benches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this is the system I'd prefer to have but nice to see this as well for comparison's sake if I decide to upgrade to this processor and better gpu down the line, very nice setup and benchies MrTooshort!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2017)

Well....

I think my board is definitely one foot in the grave and there is no way to bring her back unless I get her recapped...

I noticed yesterday that the USB 3 ports on the back stopped working again. At first i thought it was just the external hard drive that I had hooked up that was borked and tested a load of other devices... Not surprisingly, none of them worked either. This is the same problem a few months back and replaced the PSU.

This has to be the 3rd or 4th time its happened and its just too much of a coincidence. Last time the PSU got replaced, but this time its definitely the not the PSU. I guess i'll have to start saving the pennies for a new machine.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well....
> 
> I think my board is definitely one foot in the grave and there is no way to bring her back unless I get her recapped...
> 
> ...


Make sure you keep the USB 3.0 drivers up to date. The P9X79 uses external USB 3.0 controllers since X79 doesn't actually have on-PCH USB 3.0. Mine in fact has 3 independent controllers and they loved acting up without drivers and was the most finicky under Windows 7. Ironically, I've had the least number of issues with USB 3.0 on my board when running Ubuntu and before that Windows 10 seemed more stable (with respect to USB 3.0 drivers,) than Windows 7 was.

If the P9X79 Pro is like the deluxe, there are 3 controllers which means that it should be incredibly unlikely for all of them to fail simultaneously.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Make sure you keep the USB 3.0 drivers up to date. The P9X79 uses external USB 3.0 controllers since X79 doesn't actually have on-PCH USB 3.0. Mine in fact has 3 independent controllers and they loved acting up without drivers and was the most finicky under Windows 7. Ironically, I've had the least number of issues with USB 3.0 on my board when running Ubuntu and before that Windows 10 seemed more stable (with respect to USB 3.0 drivers,) than Windows 7 was.
> 
> If the P9X79 Pro is like the deluxe, there are 3 controllers which means that it should be incredibly unlikely for all of them to fail simultaneously.



Im using the most upto date drivers for my board. I even tried forcing newer unsigned drivers. Apart from a much longer boot to desktop times, ports still didn't work.

Its just something I have to come to terms with regardless if i want to or not. This lady ain't getting any younger.

Luckily i still have the add-in usb-3 controller card to keep things running.


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 26, 2017)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The best Xeons you can get is either 2690v2 or 2697v2
> 
> ...



 Cant you advance the timings to get a higher, BLK? Or have you tried?

 I'm still on my
3930K on a X79 Deluxe
2 X 780Ti's
16GB 2133Gskill
bunch of drives

 Cause of health reasons, I'm not able to upgrade(anything)my GPU'S. But these can still game on my Chinese 1440 display.

[QUOTE="Im using the most upto date drivers for my board. I even tried forcing newer unsigned drivers. Apart from a much longer boot to desktop times, ports still didn't work.

Its just something I have to come to terms with regardless if i want to or not. This lady ain't getting any younger.

Luckily i still have the add-in usb-3 controller card to keep things running.
[/QUOTE]
 Freedom,
 Check the board near the USB plugs to see if the contact solder is wearing out? Try stringing a ground across the I/O'S ?
 I have a P9X79_LE I been sitting on, bought it to resell but as yet to revive it(and I cant just swap out my 3930K as its under water with rigged tubing). I think I flashed it back to life as there is no bad components on the board and looks new. I had to rename the new bios properly "P9X79LE.CAP" plus use the bottom right USB 2.0 port to flash it back.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 27, 2017)

I can tell you my USB ports are wonky on my RIVE 4 as well and most everything works, MOST everything. But certain camera's, flash drives etc just refuse to work with any USB port I use so I can definitely tell you the X79 can be a bit finicky with its' USB ports. I have a shit laptop with win 10 and some newer dual core Intel and works perfectly with anything and everything. Also don't know how much windows version may affect those ports?


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Nov 27, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Cant you advance the timings to get a higher, BLK? Or have you tried?



I think something happens with BCLK when you go pass 114Mhz. My guess is that it sets to 125MHz.

I found the UBU-tool and modified my BIOS for ASUS P9X79 with updated roms for Intel RST and LAN. Finally I got TRIM to work with 2 SSDs in RAID0. I also inserted the ASUS ROG logo at boot 

UBU
https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't have USB issue's, but then again I have no NEW USB stuff to test on it. Now and again it will not SEE something when plugged into it(my phone)or camera. I guess it is getting long in the tooth, just not a big issue here as of yet. I changed my profile to reflect my rig, I do have the sky lake CPU but mainly keep it for testing main boards I buy for resale(I have a ton of CPU'S for testing).


----------



## Ubersonic (Dec 5, 2017)

Just thought I would mention that the Asus USB 3.1 PCI Express Type A card works flawlessly with my Rampage IV Gene.  In case anyone else wanted USB 3.1 on Rampage X79.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2018)

Earlier today i was trying to get the new Battlefield 1 update, but I noticed that everytime i would try and update that it would knock that particular drive 'offline' Like I would still see it in windows but i wouldnt be able to read or write to it. This happened twice but i messed about with the connections and it seems _OK_ for now.

This hiccup doesnt make me any less terrified that one day im gonna wake up and my PC will refuse to boot because the motherboard has died. I already know its a wounded beast with the rear USB 3.0 ports being dead but i honestly cant afford a new setup at this time.... If it dies I'll most likely take the cheap way out and buy a secondhand X79 for extremely bad value off ebay.

I dont like how im dragging out this setup when it should of been laid to rest but I just cant do it right now... 


I swear to god I will give it a viking funeral in my backyard when it dies or if i manage to get a new system before it kicks the bucket...


The problem could be my SSD too! but i checked in SSDlife Pro and it still shows 100% (its a crucial so its supposed to be invincible unless bad firmware strikes)


I know my PC is gonna die sooner or later but


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 21, 2018)

My Rampage which is pretty much your board and I'm using same cpu @ same speed btw it's more than enough to do your gaming. You got the bandwidth and CPU power to play any game at extreme settings and you probably couldn't throttle the game via CPU/board/memory etc if you tried. So honestly getting a second hand board isn't a bad idea, they aren't exactly that expensive I'd bet you could get a good one at a reasonable price, just a pain in the ass swapping all the stuff over of course but that's just par for the course.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> My Rampage which is pretty much your board and I'm using same cpu @ same speed btw it's more than enough to do your gaming. You got the bandwidth and CPU power to play any game at extreme settings and you probably couldn't throttle the game via CPU/board/memory etc if you tried. So honestly getting a second hand board isn't a bad idea, they aren't exactly that expensive I'd bet you could get a good one at a reasonable price, just a pain in the ass swapping all the stuff over of course but that's just par for the course.




Ebay prices arent that great... £100+ for ONE motherboard. Guy selling a rampage+3930k combo for £250. Theres some Asus X79 LE's and some crappy cheap  chinese rubbish like this BLACK SERIES X79R-AX DELUXE which probably wont OC at all.  GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD3  is available on ebay as well. A lot of people doing Mobo+CPU+Ram combo deals so im going to have to fork out £250 to have something around the level of my X79 Pro board


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2018)

This is kind of why when I saw a P9X79 Deluxe and a 3930k going for a more than reasonable price, I jumped on it. Honestly, building a machine right now is so expensive and it's nice to know that if I kill the 3930k or the board, I still have the 3820 and the same board crunching in the attic. The cost of DRAM and GPUs has made buying a machine or upgrading rather unpalatable.

Honestly, right now the only upgrades I'd even consider are cooling and storage upgrades.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2018)

By complete coincidence, I was looking at one of the UK tech sites literally a couple of minutes ago and came across an open box sale and saw a 4820k for £215, they had an open box 4830k too so posted here for UK members for information, presuming of course that your x79's got a Bios update for Ivy Bridge compatibility.......

https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...idge-E)+Processor+-+OPEN+BOX+?productId=62936


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> By complete coincidence, I was looking at one of the UK tech sites literally a couple of minutes ago and came across an open box sale and saw a 4820k for £215, they had an open box 4830k too so posted here for UK members for information, presuming of course that your x79's got a Bios update for Ivy Bridge compatibility.......
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/Intel+Core+i7-4820K+3.70GHz+(Ivy+Bridge-E)+Processor+-+OPEN+BOX+?productId=62936



Not really VFM tbh, 4c|8t for £215 is extremely poor value. i5-8400 is £160-180 and is a hexa core and will walk all over this 4820 as well as my 3930k. although you'll need to get a complete new machine for that 8400. but the argument is that if i was to pay £215 then i might as well cough up the another £200 more and get the whole shabang.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not really VFM tbh, 4c|8t for £215 is extremely poor value. i5-8400 is £160-180 and is a hexa core and will walk all over this 4820 as well as my 3930k. although you'll need to get a complete new machine for that 8400. but the argument is that if i was to pay £215 then i might as well cough up the another £200 more and get the whole shabang.


But in context, 215 for an i7 as a replacement when you already have the platform isn't bad.  If I could get a board for a decent price I would get the Hex and crunch with it as I still have some very decent 2133mhz DDR3 and an H80i lying around unused.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 2, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> This is kind of why when I saw a P9X79 Deluxe and a 3930k going for a more than reasonable price, I jumped on it. Honestly, building a machine right now is so expensive and it's nice to know that if I kill the 3930k or the board, I still have the 3820 and the same board crunching in the attic. The cost of DRAM and GPUs has made buying a machine or upgrading rather unpalatable.
> 
> Yes considering my rig most of it is literally 2012 or earlier, it still laughs at the stuff I typically do on it. Admittedly I was thinking going the lower tier boards/cpu for x79 was cutting edge and not that much better in some ways but I'm glad I did it's a beast and with good OC and fast memory etc it still is able to keep up in many tests/games etc with stuff brand new, and beats the lower tier stuff kinda sad but lucky for us in a way!
> 
> Honestly, right now the only upgrades I'd even consider are cooling and storage upgrades.





Tatty_One said:


> By complete coincidence, I was looking at one of the UK tech sites literally a couple of minutes ago and came across an open box sale and saw a 4820k for £215, they had an open box 4830k too so posted here for UK members for information, presuming of course that your x79's got a Bios update for Ivy Bridge compatibility.......
> 
> Agreed, I've got the 3930k and it works splendidly I just would prefer ivy but price was right and my ES 3960x was great and lower voltage/memory ability etc but I'd have to settle for a bios several years older due to ES compatibility dropped and newest bios was far better and more stable hardly any bluescreens or weird boots etc it really does make a difference bios can be all the difference in stability and OC.
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/Intel+Core+i7-4820K+3.70GHz+(Ivy+Bridge-E)+Processor+-+OPEN+BOX+?productId=62936





Tatty_One said:


> But in context, 215 for an i7 as a replacement when you already have the platform isn't bad.  If I could get a board for a decent price I would get the Hex and crunch with it as I still have some very decent 2133mhz DDR3 and an H80i lying around unused.



Agreed Tatty! As I said earlier this platform is far too viable for far too long but due to AMD sucking for so long Intel had no real reason to push the envelope just tweak and shrink for the most part and only recently has AMD even become a viable option due to lower price and good performance but still not to level of Intel last I checked anyway. I got an h110i and it's great for cooling particularly if you throw big fans on it lol, also some old but really good 2400 mhz memory that I think with an IVY I could get much better results out of but even as is it's pretty good!

I screwed up the first multi quotes so my reply is in the box and under the OP of the poster, sorry just FYI if you didn't look too closely, my bad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2018)

Im debating whether it's worth me sending my motherboard out to a tech repair company to get it recapped. 

Im thinking if i can get the who thing done for well under £100 it might just be worth it


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 5, 2018)

Did you check fleabay and such for a decent replacement just to see what it would cost with shipping etc?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2018)

I have. Not a lot of decent pickings given the platforms age sadly, Currently looking at a mobo+cpu combo (X79 pro + 3930k like my setup) which has just recently placed online but Thats probably going to go for £200-300 more or less.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 30, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have. Not a lot of decent pickings given the platforms age sadly, Currently looking at a mobo+cpu combo (X79 pro + 3930k like my setup) which has just recently placed online but Thats probably going to go for £200-300 more or less.



Yeah, the real reason it's hard to find at a reasonable price for something that is ancient in tech years age is that the new platforms are so sucky that x79 is still extremely viable to use and even compared to the newest iteration intel has holds its' own...which it shouldn't.  I bought mine in 2012 and here it is over half a decade later and even if I had the money to upgrade I wouldn't because there's no point...x99 meh and now we have the newest socket and it has some new features a die shrink and so on but overall it's just not worth several grand to get relatively similar performance especially considering you can clock the crap out of x79. What I'm going to do as the prices continue to go down is replace my 3930k with a nice 22nm ivy bridge probably 8 cores + and as AMD becomes more viable I'll update system in few years when they make real improvements worth money and time to replace every piece of system. For now....no thanks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2018)

Sigh..... I bit the bullet and bought a new system on credit... I have a grace period of 9 months before they start the direct debit payments from my account.

I have 9 months to find proper full time employment (Im currently P/T) or suffer the consequences of paying a butt tonne of interest ontop of the loan.  I honestly didnt want to but I really have no choice atm  I dont think my X79 board will hold up a few more months and the random shutdowns are getting more frequent.

The moment i sell my 3930k and ram I will shove it straight back to the lenders. so that should knock £200-250 off instantly. fingers crossed that my 3930k and ram sells for a decent amount.
i'll probably throw up my X79 pro mobo on ebay as a faulty parts and see if anyone is willing to take it.

It is farewell from me my brothers my 8600k setup should be here in a few days. 

The road ahead is a long, dark and fearful one, But i now have the motivation to get my ass in gear and find F/T employment 

New system shall be codenamed "Icarus"  -- After that dumbass who flew to close to the sun... A very fitting name indeed


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 1, 2018)

Awwww....so now I have one less person to talk to about X79 what ever shall I do!? Lol. Seriously though prayers on Easter Sunday for you and for me, I know much of what you're talking about I've had a lot going on last year or two with money/work etc so I hear you! Just keep at it and it'll work out eventually.  Yes I remember well the story of Icarus, melted his wings away essentially flying too close to the sun. Yeah I will have my X79 for many years to come unless I find a more lucrative living. Anyway feel free to post here with curses or fond memories of your X79 and honestly as the OP please feel free to post away about your 8600K setup because I'd actually like to see comparable numbers with that modern I5 setup versus our X79 setups...should prove interesting comparison!



Tatty_One said:


> By complete coincidence, I was looking at one of the UK tech sites literally a couple of minutes ago and came across an open box sale and saw a 4820k for £215, they had an open box 4830k too so posted here for UK members for information, presuming of course that your x79's got a Bios update for Ivy Bridge compatibility.......
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/Intel+Core+i7-4820K+3.70GHz+(Ivy+Bridge-E)+Processor+-+OPEN+BOX+?productId=62936



Oh Tatty I just went back to this and wanted to just say keep me in mind for any good Ivy bridge E deals I am looking to upgrade this 3930K myself with a good ivy bridge hopefully unlocked and/or a crapload of cores.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2018)

I think i will be in very good hands with the 8600k. It looks to be more of a sidegrade. If you go the cinebench thread here and ctrl+f '8600k' you will find me with my 3930k not far behind it

the brute force clock speed beats down whatever advantage HT and quad channel memory offer me on my 3930k


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think i will be in very good hands with the 8600k. It looks to be more of a sidegrade. If you go the cinebench thread here and ctrl+f '8600k' you will find me with my 3930k not far behind it
> 
> the brute force clock speed beats down whatever advantage HT and quad channel memory offer me on my 3930k



Just got a pretty good deal on the aforementioned E5-1680V2 there were 2 left when I bought it and shortly after last one was gone so glad I got it while I could! Anyway I also got it in mail today when it only hit the mail Friday so I am glad I didn't pay extra for the 2 day or next day shipping....I essentially got 2 day or even next day shipping practically because it got here so fast must not be much mail moving around, went from California to Massachusetts no less! Anyway I tried to take picture of it and I'll post the picture of it but my phone takes lousy picture so I'll use regular camera to get picture of the physical processor but slow internet so will take a while to upload a high-res picture. Will post more as I plop it in a bit later today and get some results! Should be nice upgrade from my mediocre OC'ing 3930K.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Just got a pretty good deal on the aforementioned E5-1680V2 there were 2 left when I bought it and shortly after last one was gone so glad I got it while I could! Anyway I also got it in mail today when it only hit the mail Friday so I am glad I didn't pay extra for the 2 day or next day shipping....I essentially got 2 day or even next day shipping practically because it got here so fast must not be much mail moving around, went from California to Massachusetts no less! Anyway I tried to take picture of it and I'll post the picture of it but my phone takes lousy picture so I'll use regular camera to get picture of the physical processor but slow internet so will take a while to upload a high-res picture. Will post more as I plop it in a bit later today and get some results! Should be nice upgrade from my mediocre OC'ing 3930K.
> 
> View attachment 99551



My 3930k is up for grabs if any of you are interested. it will probably still do 4.6 I originally had it at before the board started getting a little older and i had to relax it to 4.5


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My 3930k is up for grabs if any of you are interested. it will probably still do 4.6 I originally had it at before the board started getting a little older and i had to relax it to 4.5



Oh come on all you have to say in reply to my good news is to hawk your 3930K? lol. Actually as long as I don't have an issue with new CPU I'll be getting rid of my 3930K too but I may keep it just as a  backup not sure the 3930K is worth much more than 150 bucks or so.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Oh come on all you have to say in reply to my good news is to hawk your 3930K? lol. Actually as long as I don't have an issue with new CPU I'll be getting rid of my 3930K too but I may keep it just as a  backup not sure the 3930K is worth much more than 150 bucks or so.



Well its not like im going to need my 3930k and what better place to peddle my wares than the X79 thread? 

Is that 1680 overclockable? I hear there are some some xeons that sell for stupid prices if they do


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, very OC'able which is why it went for about a grand or more just months ago if you go back in this very thread, only reason it's come down is Threadripper from AMD is very affordable and has even more cores and performs decently so finally the Intel stranglehold the last half decade is loosening and prices are hopefully headed towards sanity. First thing I'll do when I plop it in is put some screenies up showing you what it can do, should be way better than our 3930K's in every way.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice buy daledukesboy! That is the best X79 cpu ever made. I am looking forward to see some screenshots and benches.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks Peter! Here's my first screenie...my first attempt to boot I just put in some numbers but yeah, no idea if it is stable but I'm posting here and got video streaming on another website etc so it's at least stable enough to get to windows and run basic programs etc....CPU-Z misreports it as a 2690 but it does correctly say it has 8 cores etc but all good I have a feeling I'm going to have a ball with this.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Well its not like im going to need my 3930k and what better place to peddle my wares than the X79 thread?
> 
> Is that 1680 overclockable? I hear there are some some xeons that sell for stupid prices if they do



I think my last post shows it's VERY overclockable lol. I don't know how far I can go and have it stable, but it's been running now for couple hours straight with video streaming online and couple programs running etc without a hitch. It looks like 48 is the top multiplier but that's pretty high considering I still have FSB to OC and most of these processors will deal with 125 strap pretty well.

Got nothing stable yet but also got my memory to boot at 2666 mhz which I got nowhere near with other Sandy bridge CPU's I was using, best I got to boot was 2500 or so and that was a battle.  Been a while since I've monkeyed with any settings so will take me a while to dial this in and figure it out with new CPU but now that I think of it the 6 core cpu's I was using didn't even boot at 4.8 ghz or barely did and this thing did it first time I tried with 1.40 volts which granted wasn't even slightly stable but it booted to windows and so on.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Apr 11, 2018)

Thats is a 8700k killer! If you have not reinstalled your OS you might need to reinstall chipset drivers, check device manager. Also check your BIOS settings so PCIe 3.0 gets activated.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 11, 2018)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Thats is a 8700k killer! If you have not reinstalled your OS you might need to reinstall chipset drivers, check device manager. Also check your BIOS settings so PCIe 3.0 gets activated.



Thanks, PCI-E 3.0 I already had with workaround for Sandy Bridge however chipset drivers I did not do so thanks for that advice might make a difference in stability I hadn't even thought of it truthfully.  I will do that and play around with it a bit more and see what it can do but seems to be very capable at first glance.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Thanks, PCI-E 3.0 I already had with workaround for Sandy Bridge however chipset drivers I did not do so thanks for that advice might make a difference in stability I hadn't even thought of it truthfully.  I will do that and play around with it a bit more and see what it can do but seems to be very capable at first glance.



I too heard about this patch to get PCI-Ex 3.0 working on SB chips. I never tried it myself because I heard it was quite risky and you could end up corrupting your windows installation because of it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 11, 2018)

I can tell you it worked fine, I did it and it showed as pci-E 3.0 with my 3930K actually several pages back in this thread we talked about it and showed screenies of it and me and couple others got it to work someone in thread here showed me how to do it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2018)

did you do a before and after benchmark to see how much performance you'd gained?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 11, 2018)

No I didn't, I haven't had a card that would have satiated the bandwidth of 2.0 with a X16 slot I've read tests and until you get down to 2.0 x8 or less you hardly notice the difference with most cards.








I set memory down to 1333 mhz and stable at 4.7 ghz with 1.38 volts in bios running max mem with Intelburntest....very impressive!

Sorry for the double picture post I could fix it but it's good enough and kinda humorous not sure how I even did it lol, don't adjust your pc screens folks it's the exact same picture twice with different text on each, I meant to just add text but picture got into my added post.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 13, 2018)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Nice buy daledukesboy! That is the best X79 cpu ever made. I am looking forward to see some screenshots and benches.



So far, I'd agree! I almost got it to boot into windows @ 5.0 ghz, got it there easily @ 4.9 obviously not stable but still for only an AIO watercooler and 8 cores with hyperthreading enabled that's fast as hell. I've already got it stable @ 4.7 ghz with little effort, memory....that's a different story but mostly because my memory/X79 is finicky plus I haven't done memory tweaking since I updated bios and some of the settings are different, ugh. Also all the dumb templates the RIVE has are too far off what my memory can do so I have to manually tweak everything and only way to do that was to print out my old results and some comparable results from an IVY-E processor and I'll have hard copy in front of me to go through bios with and set it as needed. I tried to set it with what I remembered and wouldn't boot and AUTO gets it to boot @ 2400 mhz but bluescreens on me after a while in windows so it's close but not quite unfortunately....



FreedomEclipse said:


> did you do a before and after benchmark to see how much performance you'd gained?


#760
No I didn't, I haven't had a card that would have satiated the bandwidth of 2.0 with a X16 slot I've read tests and until you get down to 2.0 x8 or less you hardly notice the difference with most cards.



Aquinus said:


> Make sure you keep the USB 3.0 drivers up to date. The P9X79 uses external USB 3.0 controllers since X79 doesn't actually have on-PCH USB 3.0. Mine in fact has 3 independent controllers and they loved acting up without drivers and was the most finicky under Windows 7. Ironically, I've had the least number of issues with USB 3.0 on my board when running Ubuntu and before that Windows 10 seemed more stable (with respect to USB 3.0 drivers,) than Windows 7 was.
> 
> If the P9X79 Pro is like the deluxe, there are 3 controllers which means that it should be incredibly unlikely for all of them to fail simultaneously.



Yes, they are very finicky, some USB devices I have like cameras etc I can plug into my laptop and everything works and on my desktop it sees the device but fails to load it and recognize it properly. The USB on X79 definitely can be a bit wonky.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 17, 2018)

So far so good, looks like even the memory I have was a good choice....does at least 2666 and CPU seems very willing so far!


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 17, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> So far so good, looks like even the memory I have was a good choice....does at least 2666 and CPU seems very willing so far!View attachment 99883


For good comparison, here's my 4960X with 24/7 settings result 




PS. Does Vcore Offset setting works for you at 125MHz BCLK (ie. downvolting @ Idle) ?
Change BCLK to 100.1MHz.

PP.S. NVidia PCI-e 3.0 patch : LINK.
Should work with any "C2" Sandy Bridge-E CPU.
I had problems with trying to run it on WIndows 10.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 17, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> For good comparison, here's my 4960X with 24/7 settings result
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, those are some great #'s for low voltage and tight timings with "only" 1600 mhz. Yeah I have to play around with it to figure out straps/settings etc it's a totally new beast to me after dealing with Sandy Bridge E I couldn't even get it to boot at 2666 and I don't use Vcore offset and I'm using Windows 7 62 bit lol.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks.
I have all RAM slots populated with dual sided memory (8x 2GB), so doing pure high frequency is REALLY hard  (read : Impossible)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 17, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Thanks.
> I have all RAM slots populated with dual sided memory (8x 2GB), so doing pure high frequency is REALLY hard  (read : Impossible)



Ah yes high density memory and all slots filled definitely not a winning combination for high speed that's for sure. But second best way to use your memory is what you did and keep timings tight as possible, I "only" have 16 gigs but I have no use for any more memory at this point I don't even use that much.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 17, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ah yes high density memory and all slots filled definitely not a winning combination for high speed that's for sure. But second best way to use your memory is what you did and keep timings tight as possible,


High density ?
I guess you missed that 2GB part... this should clear things up 



This is *lowest* density at which point you can have 16GB of RAM in total if you are using 8 slot MB.
I have 128 chips of RAM in total (16 per DIMM, 8 DIMMs)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 17, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> High density ?
> I guess you missed that 2GB part... this should clear things up
> View attachment 99910
> This is *lowest* density at which point you can have 16GB of RAM in total if you are using 8 slot MB.
> I have 128 chips of RAM in total (16 per DIMM, 8 DIMMs)



Yes I misread, I thought you had all 8 gig modules....so yes the density is low but....why use so many low density modules? I admit I just assumed if you populated all the slots you were going for max Gigs of memory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2018)

Still waiting for a cinebench run if you havent done it already


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yes I misread, I thought you had all 8 gig modules....so yes the density is low but....why use so many low density modules? I admit I just assumed if you populated all the slots you were going for max Gigs of memory.


Coudn't get enough of Elpida BBSE 
Also, they were cheap in 2016, and I needed 4x4GB DDR3 for my LGA 775 project (as seen in X3370/Pentium XE 955 scores from CInebench thread)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still waiting for a cinebench run if you havent done it already



Not even sure I have cinebench on here I think I had it and deleted it off my PC, if I don't I will just to see what this can do.

Also this must be a pretty tough piece of silicone....the tjmax on this thing is 95 degrees Celsius! I've never seen one that high most I've seen are in low 80's.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 25, 2018)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Nice buy daledukesboy! That is the best X79 cpu ever made. I am looking forward to see some screenshots and benches.



Where is everyone? Lol. Soon going to post some more benches stay tuned.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm watching with interest...  my 1650 v0 runs 4.7ghz 24/7,  but probably couldn't do 2666 ram.  Although if I could get my hands on some,  I'd try....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't have 2666 mhz ram either lol, but I binned a few sets of low voltage 1600 mhz RAM and so far it's gone up to 2800 mhz. I need to get a couple fans I've broken a few over last few months so I can't keep the CPU cool as I could before I'll put a few screenies of what I can do now and once I get fans and possibly bigger RAD do some after shots with better results.




Decent result but with slightly worse secondary timings and lower mhz and bclock the memory actually churns out better #'s so if I see that as constant trend I will just stick with 125 mhz bclock which I am posting now for comparison this is my best result thus far...


.






Highest CPU Overclock @ 4.7 ghz I got stable with memory just at stock settings


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2018)

Few little tweaks to secondary timings and I got all but the write speed over 70k mb/s! Pretty damn good I will keep playing around then get my butt in gear order few more fans to get air movement better in my case and couple big boys to slap on water cooler and see what I can get this thing to really do!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2018)

Dam,  wish I could find a windfall and get me some fast ram!  Sure would love to see what my 1650 v1 could do against that....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Oh come on all you have to say in reply to my good news is to hawk your 3930K? lol. Actually as long as I don't have an issue with new CPU I'll be getting rid of my 3930K too but I may keep it just as a  backup not sure the 3930K is worth much more than 150 bucks or so.


3960x is going for 167 on eBay, so you are probably pretty close.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Dam,  wish I could find a windfall and get me some fast ram!  Sure would love to see what my 1650 v1 could do against that....




I actually have 32GBs of DDR3-2400 I need to get rid of


----------



## basco (Apr 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I too heard about this patch to get PCI-Ex 3.0 working on SB chips. I never tried it myself because I heard it was quite risky and you could end up corrupting your windows installation because of it.



i know its 20 days ago but i did it 2 years ago and only diff was in aida64 gpgpubenchmark couple flops here and there. real world i felt no diff.
but i wanted to deinstall again for testing  and then my windows was completely borked-not even sytem restore was working anymore.
that was on asrock x79 extreme9 with 3930k+beta bios from hardwareluxx
so just a keep care from me.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2018)

basco said:


> i know its 20 days ago but i did it 2 years ago and only diff was in aida64 gpgpubenchmark couple flops here and there. real world i felt no diff.
> but i wanted to deinstall again for testing  and then my windows was completely borked-not even sytem restore was working anymore.
> that was on asrock x79 extreme9 with 3930k+beta bios from hardwareluxx
> so just a keep care from me.



Good to know! Borking things is never good especially for little to no potential gain, been there done that myself. I did the patch and with my 3930k and it showed 3.0 and worked fine never tested but it worked then plopped this ivy in and have it natively and all is still good.



rtwjunkie said:


> 3960x is going for 167 on eBay, so you are probably pretty close.



And if you get lucky you can replace it with a good ivy for between 200 and 400. I checked and I got the last 1680 from the guy who was selling at 375 or so but seen them for <500 and the other ivy variants even Xeon versions up to 12-16 cores etc are pretty reasonable finally due to Ryzen effect on the market.



johnspack said:


> Dam,  wish I could find a windfall and get me some fast ram!  Sure would love to see what my 1650 v1 could do against that....



If the controller is like my 1680 (which I'll bet it is similar) you should have fun with it. I will actually check my ram specs and check online see if you can still get it because this is great stuff and it wasn't that expensive either.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 4, 2018)

Not stable, but only because I can't keep processor cool enough when pushing the memory controller this hard. However it appears settings otherwise are stable also very hot/humid weather so room temp is not helping at all.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 9, 2018)

Pretty good results so far!
Pretty good results so far!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 10, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Good to know! Borking things is never good especially for little to no potential gain, been there done that myself. I did the patch and with my 3930k and it showed 3.0 and worked fine never tested but it worked then plopped this ivy in and have it natively and all is still good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My latest and best results, crazy good bandwidth @ CAS 10/ 2666 mhz! The xeon is very willing I am impressed at stability with reasonable voltages while pushing memory. It's a beast to cool @ these settings but I'll post a couple pictures of my upgraded radiator setup, basically the biggest one you can buy because the H110i extreme is nice but 280mm Rad with a relatively small pump wasn't up to job at these speeds with IMC and memory pushed. I should have taken screenies but even at 4.5 ghz with these memory settings the cpu got up to 95 degrees! Obviously not stable and not acceptable.







FreedomEclipse said:


> Still waiting for a cinebench run if you havent done it already



Just remembered I downloaded cinebench and you asked for this so just ran it and seems like a pretty good result.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 12, 2018)

johnspack said:


> I'm watching with interest...  my 1650 v0 runs 4.7ghz 24/7,  but probably couldn't do 2666 ram.  Although if I could get my hands on some,  I'd try....



This is my best stable result thus far. 4.62 ghz with some tightening of secondary settings on RAM etc got me near 80k read speeds and copy and write speeds of 74 and 72k! When I was running Intel Burntest I saw 208 watts flash by at one point lol, slightly higher than the 130 the cpu is rated for.


----------



## johnspack (May 14, 2018)

Dam that's pretty nice with 8 cores....
I would take that all day long over 6 cores at 4.7...  I gotta start looking for 1680s.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2018)

great score -- you beat out some 8700k's @5Ghz in the cinebench thread!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 14, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Dam that's pretty nice with 8 cores....
> I would take that all day long over 6 cores at 4.7...  I gotta start looking for 1680s.....



Yeah I got mine at 4.625 so I think that's all but 4.7 ghz...plus I can get 4.7 quite easily actually but I have to back off memory and use a different multiplier I'm still playing around but this might be my best overall settings for performance.



FreedomEclipse said:


> great score -- you beat out some 8700k's @5Ghz in the cinebench thread!



Really? Yeah I'm pretty impressed with the benchmarks as well as memory scores etc with the 8 cores, it's definitely a beast and keeps X79 competitive with the newer platforms and truthfully I do nothing I could max out 8 cores with and bottleneck games etc so I'm planning on keeping this system for many more years I have a feeling with competition just starting to heat up it will be several years before anything would come out that'd be good enough to make me ditch platform and bother building from scratch again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2018)

I probably would of gone down the same route of a CPU upgrade route had my X79 board not started to die.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I probably would of gone down the same route of a CPU upgrade route had my X79 board not started to die.



Well yes but you've got a nice E8600 at 4.8ghz with some good memory you should do a cinebench run and few of those other benchies just so we can compare I'd be interested to see where the two platforms land at least in synthetic benches.

I'm going to leave E8600 because I realize at second glance it's a mental typo, because I was thinking Core 2 duo days and I had an E8600 lol, too funny.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2018)

I already did 

the 8600k was a sidegrade where synthetic benches is concerned. Gaming might be a bit better as I have faster cores compared to my old 3930k.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I already did
> 
> the 8600k was a sidegrade where synthetic benches is concerned. Gaming might be a bit better as I have faster cores compared to my old 3930k.



Wow thanks for that thread I hadn't seen it before but I see yeah obviously I beat your score and I would be pretty high up the list I guess that is a pretty good score...obviously the 18 core and 32 core beasts are going to win even not clocked that high but 1900 for 8 cores is definitely a very good score compared to the rest on there! 




Still playing around a bit to see what it can do and loosening the timings allows me to at least be benchmark stable with CAS 9 2666 mhz. However bandwidth etc is actually worse than CAS 10 so nice to know it can do it but at least so far CAS 10 2666 2t seems the sweet spot for most I can get out of this memory/CPU.


----------



## mouacyk (May 17, 2018)

4.6Ghz seems to be the most I can get out of this 1680v2 at 1.4v.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2018)

I managed to buy an Asrock X79 Extreme11 Motherboard on the cheap so I should be able to have a play with that soon after it arrives.
While I won't be doing anything as extreme (pun intended) as you guys, I should be able to push my E5-2650 a bit higher with some luck.
I'm also looking at buying an E5-2680 V2 for the increased core count and higher base clock.


----------



## mouacyk (May 17, 2018)

memory







Memory is GSAT 2H stable, tested with 14500MB:




Really hard to find samples running 4.7GHz+ 24/7 on this SKU.  Wonder if dual-channel is hampering the CPU potential in anyway, besides the memory bandwidth.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 18, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> memory
> View attachment 101093
> View attachment 101096
> 
> ...



Dual channel kills the bandwidth but beyond that I ran mine that way and for most things you wouldn't notice, however what it should allow is higher overclock on CPU because it's far less strain on the memory controller. Not sure what your cooling is without going back but when I had quad channel memory at 1333 mhz mine did 4.7 ghz with 1.4 in bios with ultra high llc so on load I think it was 1.43 or so.


----------



## johnspack (May 18, 2018)

Wow,  those 1680s do take a bit more to oc eh?  I use medium llc and hit 1.35v max and 1.33v nominal using 8 sticks of ram at 1866,  my cpu at 4.7 of course.  1.4v would scare me,  but I guess they can take it....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 20, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> memory
> View attachment 101093
> View attachment 101096
> 
> ...



I see you OC'd slightly from 125 strap is there any way you can share some of your voltages or any settings you changed to do that? The only thing I'm struggling with is getting this CPU happy with any BCLK increase, I looked back and I'll share it I even have a IBT stable image of my 3930k with 131 or so BCLK but no idea what settings I used to do it. Also what is that program you used to test memory I've not seen that one.



johnspack said:


> Wow,  those 1680s do take a bit more to oc eh?  I use medium llc and hit 1.35v max and 1.33v nominal using 8 sticks of ram at 1866,  my cpu at 4.7 of course.  1.4v would scare me,  but I guess they can take it....



Go big or go home. That's kind of how I view OC and voltages with these CPU's. I've never burned out a CPU where I even knew it had degraded before I upgraded to a new platform and many CPU's I have used for years even close to a decade for some platforms silicone is silly tough, takes a lot to break it especially if you just use common sense and not go well over 1.5 and/or use insufficient cooling while doing so etc.


----------



## mouacyk (May 21, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I see you OC'd slightly from 125 strap is there any way you can share some of your voltages or any settings you changed to do that? The only thing I'm struggling with is getting this CPU happy with any BCLK increase, I looked back and I'll share it I even have a IBT stable image of my 3930k with 131 or so BCLK but no idea what settings I used to do it. Also what is that program you used to test memory I've not seen that one.


I did not have to change anything besides dropping the multiplier from 47x to 36x.  My voltages in BIOS match the Value column in the HWMonitor screenshot I posted above.  VCCSA might actually be 1.2v, instead of the 1.1v reported.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 22, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> I did not have to change anything besides dropping the multiplier from 47x to 36x.  My voltages in BIOS match the Value column in the HWMonitor screenshot I posted above.  VCCSA might actually be 1.2v, instead of the 1.1v reported.



Thanks, I'll have to play around it seems very unwilling to budge at higher clocks I imagine it'd be more cooperative if I backed off my CPU OC but obviously that kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 27, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> I did not have to change anything besides dropping the multiplier from 47x to 36x.  My voltages in BIOS match the Value column in the HWMonitor screenshot I posted above.  VCCSA might actually be 1.2v, instead of the 1.1v reported.



So how is the new CPU doing? Any more playing around/benchmarks etc?


I ran same test you did for comparison's sake with the settings I had at the time, fooling around with new memory settings sadly 3000 mhz is a no go no matter what I do never boots and I've seen memory boot to 2800 mhz so not even sure it's the IMC or the memory stopping me, or possibly some of both.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 29, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I managed to buy an Asrock X79 Extreme11 Motherboard on the cheap so I should be able to have a play with that soon after it arrives.
> While I won't be doing anything as extreme (pun intended) as you guys, I should be able to push my E5-2650 a bit higher with some luck.
> I'm also looking at buying an E5-2680 V2 for the increased core count and higher base clock.


I'll be very interested to see the results of those CPU's!

Speaking of here's results at lower mhz but tighter timings...these cpu's choke at higher frequencies if you try to push memory speed too high, I can go over 125bclk easily @ 2400 mhz but @ 2666 mhz even with looser timings at least so far it wouldn't budge. This was my base result @ 125 bclk with memory. I'm still working on what I can squeeze out of it for timings and raising BCLK to see what the max stable result is.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 29, 2018)

I have xeon same as yours running at 4.4ghz with 1.3v on asus p9x79 pro motherboard


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 30, 2018)

I'm surprised it takes that much voltage....especially if you're not pushing memory much I'd bet you can keep it stable with less that mobo is very similar to mine great board.

However I have my LLC set super high so voltage increases to chip under load do you allow yours to droop? That would make a big difference.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 31, 2018)

So when I tighten timings and go down mhz'wise to 2426 on memory I easily keep stability at 130 fsb after lowering multiplier. The numbers aren't bad but at least for bandwidth etc they still are bit lower than what I got at 2666 mhz so I'll have to see if any amount of tweaking will get it done at 2400 mhz memory speed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 7, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Dam,  wish I could find a windfall and get me some fast ram!  Sure would love to see what my 1650 v1 could do against that....


This is what you can do with it....


FreedomEclipse said:


> I actually have 32GBs of DDR3-2400 I need to get rid of


Here's the RAM you could do it with!

Little things make huge difference, had to up VTT voltage and VCCSA to be lower because under load they droop differently and need to be as close as possible to matching and works wonders! Now I'm able to tweak the BCLK Nice!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> This is what you can do with it....
> 
> Here's the RAM you could do it with!
> 
> ...




I only have 16GBs left. Sold half to a friend as part of his upgrade


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 13, 2018)

Someone must have some news. Lol. Damn I hate when my thread languishes it hurts my feelings! Bahahaha.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Well I got the E5-2680 V2 installed in the X79 Extreme 11 Motherboard and it runs beautifully after straightening a couple of pins in the socket.
One issue I have though is Ram speed wont go above 1866 and I have 2 x 4Gb sticks of 2133.
Not sure what the issue is as the board's manual says it takes up to 2400MHz Ram (oc).
I have tried Auto, and manually setting the timings of 11-11-11-30 but no change, I have tried the XMP setting of 2133 also.
I have set the strap to manual so I can raise the base clock, and have the CPU at 3200 from 2800GHz.
I don't want to push it higher yet until I get the Ram running right.
Anyone familiar with the Asrock Bios settings want to chime in here?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 18, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Well I got the E5-2680 V2 installed in the X79 Extreme 11 Motherboard and it runs beautifully after straightening a couple of pins in the socket.
> One issue I have though is Ram speed wont go above 1866 and I have 2 x 4Gb sticks of 2133.
> Not sure what the issue is as the board's manual says it takes up to 2400MHz Ram (oc).
> I have tried Auto, and manually setting the timings of 11-11-11-30 but no change, I have tried the XMP setting of 2133 also.
> ...



Nice, I almost bought an Asrock a few times but closest I got was my Asus board I currently have and even though they are related companies I believe Asrock has it's own bios format etc. However, just basing it off my one sample 1680v2 I'd be very surprised the CPU wouldn't do at least 2666 with the right RAM, even both of my 3900 series 32nm chips did 2400 mhz fairly easily once I figured out the settings.  I'm only nervous about the bent pins because that's what I had wrong with my first Rive board and it never did quad channel due to the pins being messed up. So first thing I'd do is check to make sure it's running in quad channel....also the 125 mhz strap works best with mine for higher RAM speeds it won't even boot at 2666 mhz at 100 mhz strap.


----------



## basco (Jun 19, 2018)

i had the x79 ex9 and with 4x2gb psc from corsair i could get 2133 after a lot of fiddling(i think it was 1 timing on auto too low like trrd on 3)
2400mhz was not reachable. this sticks did 2666 cl8 on z77


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jun 19, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Well I got the E5-2680 V2 installed in the X79 Extreme 11 Motherboard and it runs beautifully after straightening a couple of pins in the socket.
> One issue I have though is Ram speed wont go above 1866 and I have 2 x 4Gb sticks of 2133.
> Not sure what the issue is as the board's manual says it takes up to 2400MHz Ram (oc).
> I have tried Auto, and manually setting the timings of 11-11-11-30 but no change, I have tried the XMP setting of 2133 also.
> ...



I have a 2680v2 and I have the same problem. I have not seen anyone go beyond 2000Mhz with a Xeon 26XX CPU.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 19, 2018)

Peter Lindgren said:


> I have a 2680v2 and I have the same problem. I have not seen anyone go beyond 2000Mhz with a Xeon 26XX CPU.


Wow, if that's the case I'm very glad I didn't go that route and got the 1680 I was considering more cores or less cost with the 2x series.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 20, 2018)

basco said:


> i had the x79 ex9 and with 4x2gb psc from corsair i could get 2133 after a lot of fiddling(i think it was 1 timing on auto too low like trrd on 3)
> 2400mhz was not reachable. this sticks did 2666 cl8 on z77



Interesting, so it was a 9x series processor? I assume ex9 means that, I just saw a 9x series processor on ebay the other day after the 2680 talk here and I wondered if the 9x series also had issues with memory.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Interesting, so it was a 9x series processor? I assume ex9 means that, I just saw a 9x series processor on ebay the other day after the 2680 talk here and I wondered if the 9x series also had issues with memory.


Extreme 9 version of that Motherboard.
I've also doubled the amount of RAM in my system to 16Gb now as I was unable to boot my previous Z77 system with all 4 sticks in place.


----------



## basco (Jun 21, 2018)

sorry for not being specific:
like caring1 said -extreme 9 model tested with 3930k+later 2670v2
and on both 2400 not possible with different ram chips ! 2133 after lot of work-really a lot.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 25, 2018)

basco said:


> sorry for not being specific:
> like caring1 said -extreme 9 model tested with 3930k+later 2670v2
> and on both 2400 not possible with different ram chips ! 2133 after lot of work-really a lot.



Yeah I'd blame the motherboard then because unless you had a really bad 3930k I had/have one that is average and it easily did 2400 mhz with a little fiddling and I think I got up to 2500 mhz or so stable in quad 2133 should be easy for this platform. Anyway another interesting bit I've learned is at least so far I can tweak to 126-127 mhz with Asus software in windows and it's stable...if I do it via bios and boot into windows so far it never is stable or pass a single run, interesting! So with that I just have been tightening my timings and voltages and this is best I came up with which is my 24/7 OC at the moment...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 27, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah I'd blame the motherboard then because unless you had a really bad 3930k I had/have one that is average and it easily did 2400 mhz with a little fiddling and I think I got up to 2500 mhz or so stable in quad 2133 should be easy for this platform. Anyway another interesting bit I've learned is at least so far I can tweak to 126-127 mhz with Asus software in windows and it's stable...if I do it via bios and boot into windows so far it never is stable or pass a single run, interesting! So with that I just have been tightening my timings and voltages and this is best I came up with which is my 24/7 OC at the moment...
> 
> View attachment 103047



This wasn't stable, I thought it was but ended up having to do CHKDSK and fix some corrupted files due to few of my settings causing corruption after I tried longer sessions of PC use followed by stability tests that would only pass at very low memory usage settings and I realized that combined with program errors/crashes/issues et that something was off. However I did get a full 10 runs of IBT stable backing off a couple of the memory timings


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 8, 2018)

I got a new toy, 980ti was long in the tooth, ran very hot, was power hog and didn't OC very well, I even think it may have some issues with board it was so subpar, so I got the 1080ti on Ebay when buyer accepted 485$ as an offer! I was amazed! He had a bunch he used for mining and just wanted to dump them all. I don't always game, but now when I do, I'll use a kickass card that won't turn my room into a furnace!

I'll have to play with driver settings no matter how I do it 3Dmark tells me they aren't default so I'll have to get them proper to get valid score, I have it set to all the highest AA etc so score is probably a bit lower than it should be.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 10, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> I did not have to change anything besides dropping the multiplier from 47x to 36x.  My voltages in BIOS match the Value column in the HWMonitor screenshot I posted above.  VCCSA might actually be 1.2v, instead of the 1.1v reported.



I'm playing around with my CPU lately and I've figured out after bluescreens and annoying issues with 2666 mhz and 125 strap it was easier to go for tight timings on 125 strap and OC the FSB to 131 and memory is set to 2400 which is 2445 with Cas 9. Very stable and no bluescreens except when I tried 132 and that was after it passed on stress test so despite things "passing" on tests just leaving PC on for a while and random bluescreens etc can show the system may be stable for a while, but that it will fritz out when just used for enough time because it's on the edge of stability.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 12, 2018)

Had to update 3dMark11 didn't have latest version and I just reset Nvidia settings to default and it gave valid result, I had a decent OC on the card but still toying with what's stable screen just annoyingly stays black for a while before driver reset if it OC is too high but it does recover.  Anyway nearly 32k for performance setting definitely a nice result. Now I'm actually going to go use the card for a game so it's not a complete waste lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 13, 2018)

Come on folks surely a few of you with new I5's etc who have posted have done something? Lol Me and my 2011 RIVE are getting lonely in here! Seriously, if you google x79 etc this thread comes up prominently lol, goes to show how many people are with Threadripper/Intel 8600 and the newer high end platform i9's etc. To get this thread in first few results you have to put in x79 overclocking or a couple words I forgot how I did it the other day but I was searching for tips etc on tweaking and it referred me to my own thread!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 18, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> I have xeon same as yours running at 4.4ghz with 1.3v on asus p9x79 pro motherboard



Since we've all been posting stuff or talking about benchmarks generally showing the power of our rigs...I'm going to show off the LACK of power I have with an 8 year old hard drive "raptor" by WD that spins at 10k. Was top of the line at the time, now it is a dinosaur, sata III drives destroy it and M2 drives just laugh at it they're so much faster. Anyway I benchmarked it yesterday lol.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

I do have a Rampage 4 Forumla, I was toying with eventually grabbing a 3930k/4930k or something like...  Any suggestions??


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 19, 2018)

Check X79 Xeon prices (unlocked ones), before buying regular i7 models.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2018)

I'll take a look..  Have you a particular Xeon you'd recommend at all?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 19, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon....TRC2.A0.H0.Xe5+1680+v2.TRS1&LH_TitleDesc=0|0 This one is about the best you can get.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks   I'll keep an eye out..  I guess it's like the 5960X?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 19, 2018)

phill said:


> Thanks   I'll keep an eye out..  I guess it's like the 5960X?


 
Pretty much but for X79, if you go back in thread it's what I have had since April and extensively benchmarked/posted screenies of and a couple other people also have along with more typical 3930k's etc.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Pretty much but for X79, if you go back in thread it's what I have had since April and extensively benchmarked/posted screenies of and a couple other people also have along with more typical 3930k's etc.



When I'm a little less busy at work I'll try and take a look!!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 12, 2018)

phill said:


> When I'm a little less busy at work I'll try and take a look!!



Did you get a chance to check out the Xeon yet? I'm assuming prices will continue to go down as AMD ramps up Threadripper etc and core counts in every mainstream/enthusiast category skyrocket and performance boundaries are pushed.

However having said that I went back and looked at prices, I was a Nostradamus when it came to my timing on buying my E5 1680 v2, I got it for $379.00 in mid April....best price on Ebay as of today 379 dollars lol.


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2018)

Prices where rather high from what I remember looking at the CPU..  I might consider just hanging on as I'm not using the X79 but my X99 rig at the moment..  I know my 8 core Xeon I had from work, works fine in the PC so I can't complain at all there   I've not tried it crunching yet, as I'm hoping for another so I'd have them both working away at it..  Time then for testing and all my usual OCD stuff


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Also off topic but does anyone get how the ranking service for points on here works? I get I got the "long service" for being here forever but I also got CPU Overclocking Expert for getting 7th most points on site for the CPU OC category but....how do you get points? I admit not sure how it works, I think they're all if not mostly from this thread.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 9, 2018)

Bump...lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2018)

I literally over last month thought I had borked my MOBO or CPU on 2 different occasions, both couple weeks apart, both times had all sorts of issues and appears the X79 platform is very quirky and will flake out on occasion...but seems almost impossible to break! First time was me experimenting with AIO watercooler and err almost blowing things up with fire or faucets, then 2nd time appeared Windows 7 was so broken/corrupted I'd never get it started again and I'd lose my files/games/pictures forever! I have to admit both times I was ready to dump PC out of 2nd story window...but I persevered and minus time/aggravation everything works as good now as ever! Lesson learned with PC and in life.....never give up!


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 12, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Lesson learned with PC and in life.....never give up!


...and always have backups


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2018)

That's too easy...my only excuse for not backing stuff up.



agent_x007 said:


> ...and always have backups



However ironically after this last windows borking which I just did over last couple days and fixed yesterday I was about to clone hard drive to new SSD I have and just haven't bothered to hook up/deal with yet....so needless to say I'll be doing that ASAP.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 25, 2018)

My X79 system is moving with the times (minus itself of course) I have an SSD 500 gb WD harddrive AND windows 10! So far so good, lot of files I didn't get back from Win 7 it was so busted but I have the original installation on my 10k Raptor HDD drive and it did boot last I used it last week so I may have to dig around and get a few things manually but overall Win 10 is stable and I also flashed my bios and it should allow me to upgrade to NMM drive later on.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 26, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> My X79 system is moving with the times (minus itself of course) I have an SSD 500 gb WD harddrive AND windows 10! So far so good, lot of files I didn't get back from Win 7 it was so busted but I have the original installation on my 10k Raptor HDD drive and it did boot last I used it last week so I may have to dig around and get a few things manually but overall Win 10 is stable and I also flashed my bios and it should allow me to upgrade to NMM drive later on.


Let us know if you get a NVME drive to work as a boot drive, I know they can be used for storage, i'm interested in doing the same.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 26, 2018)

I have read NVME drive will work as a boot drive, need to flash "BOLTS4BREKFAST  Asus BIOS mod" they were posted back in 2016 on one of his sites he had put up, but never bought a NVME SSD drive to give it a try, but instead went with the PCIE 1 TB SSD card as a boot drive. I have all of his BIOS for many different boards, if you can't find and want to try for yourself.
P.S. tried to attach his RAR file but it's to large here, let me know if you would like and i will split the RAR file in half and try to re-post them here again.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 26, 2018)

Rampage IV Extreme + Boot NVMe mod BIOS : LINK.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah I've got as far as the bios recognizes the drive but it won't boot from it, however I cloned my win 10 installation and with free clone version I'm not sure it is cloning windows to boot etc when I look at drives in windows my ssd shows up with boot and several other labels in partition, the cloned drive just says "healthy" so it may have just copied files and some of windows but not allowing it to boot. I didn't try it but I'm pretty sure before I flashed my modded bios the NVME drive wouldn't even show up or be recognized at all in bios.



agent_x007 said:


> Rampage IV Extreme + Boot NVMe mod BIOS : LINK.



This link Agent posted is actually where I got the bios but guy who posted it has pretty mangled English so his explanation of what to do after you flash bios is somewhat understandable, but not easily.



Bottom drive is the SSD SATA, top drive is NVME drive I cloned SATA SSD to.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 26, 2018)

But how can you boot NVMe drive from cloned SATA flash type ?
Can Windows "on the fly" change required NVMe driver, from AHCI driver used previously (isn't basic NVMe disabled by default) ?
Also, NVMe can only be booted from EFI boot option (since nvm.dxe in UEFI needs it to work, and is the reason why 950 Pro is so awesome for legacy hardware [Legacy ROM for BIOS]).
Because of this - NVMe drive has to be formated as GPT for it to be bootable for Windows (or you need to have GPT-type partitions with appropriate files inside them).
You also have to set active partition for boot sector (which is different between GPT and MBR).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 26, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> But how can you boot NVMe drive from cloned SATA flash type ?
> Can Windows "on the fly" change required NVMe driver, from AHCI driver used previously (isn't it disabled) ?
> Also, NVMe can only be booted from EFI boot option (since nvm.dxe in UEFI needs it to work, and is the reason why 950 Pro is so awesome for legacy hardware), regardless because of this - NVMe has to be formated as GPT for it to be bootable for Windows.
> You also have to set active partition for boot sector (which is different between GPT and MBR).



Exactly, all those details are things I'm figuring out as I go I'm not SDD expert I've had a HDD in every PC till about a month ago...so all those things including formatted as GPT etc are things I am only vaguely aware of or not at all and stumbling through. I knew about the AHCI/EFI but GPT vs MBR means jack to me, till now.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 26, 2018)

The most problem free way is to do clean nvme install, and let windows installer "do it's thing". Then copy old files we want/need from the old drive, and you are done.
On the other hand, you could reuse boot sector from that attempt (if it works), on your clone drive - and see how it goes from there.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 27, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> The most problem free way is to do clean nvme install, and let windows installer "do it's thing". Then copy old files we want/need from the old drive, and you are done.
> On the other hand, you could reuse boot sector from that attempt (if it works), on your clone drive - and see how it goes from there.



OK I kinda get the gyst of it but details are throwing me off. I can do clean install I have all media on the other ssd so might be a pain but not a huge deal. So first time I tried after bios flash to just "boot" from usb drive that has windows 10 it wouldn't let me, that's part of reason I said OK I'll clone it and see what happens, and it did clone it as you can see and I even have opened pictures and few other things that were there but obviously wouldn't boot. Anyway I'll play around with it a bit more and probably end up asking you more questions when I know enough to even ask lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 20, 2018)

I haven't yet gotten my NVME drive to play nice with Windows 10 but I believe I have modded bios flashed properly and drive is "seen" by bios and windows wants to try to install to it but gives me an error message so I think it isn't formatted properly etc as you mentioned and admittedly I don't know diddly about formatting drives other than what has been said here and I click "format" and windows does it. Anyway in meantime I picked up some nice 2800 mhz used memory on Ebay I couldn't pass up to test the true ability of this xeon ivy and hopefully nowhere near dialing in the ideal secondary/tertiary timings so bandwidth is only almost as good as my old slower but very tightly timed memory but here's a couple shots just showing stability at high mhz at least, enjoy. 

2800 mhz with decent timings 





3000 mhz with NOT so decent timings but just tried quickly to see if it could even do it stably and it did.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 20, 2018)

You need EFI bootable Windows installer, and GPT formatted drive (you can convert MBR into GPT under Windows).
Also, disable CSM (or use "prefer UEFI" for boot devices option if you want it enabled).

Here's my 4,3GHz (with Vcore dropping to 0.824V at idle 1,2GHz )



Air cooling : Thermalright Venomous-X
Going 4,4GHz LinX stable, requires 1,35V+ on Vcore, which makes CPU go to 90C+ on almost every core 
Also, I'm using "High" LLC setting for Vcore and SA (not Very High/Ultra High) with 8 DIMMs in total (8x2GB)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 20, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> You need EFI bootable Windows installer, and GPT formatted drive (you can convert MBR into GPT under Windows).
> Also, disable CSM (or use "prefer UEFI" for boot devices option if you want it enabled).
> 
> Here's my 4,3GHz (with Vcore dropping to 0.824V at idle 1,2GHz )
> ...



Nice, yeah I've never seen a cpu with tjmax in triple digits that's a really high tjmax my 1680's 95 degrees was highest I had seen these definitely are highly binned chips that were probably most bullet proof of all the ivy's made. Yeah I don't mind a couple of hottest cores hitting 90 but not all of them particularly in summer talk about a hot room.  Yeah I figured out to disable CSM and tell it to boot on UEFI or as you said prefer to etc but it either won't boot into windows installer at all or I get the error message when it tries to and says Windows can't install to that partition. So not sure how to convert MBR to GPT under windows but I can look that up, but what I am not so sure about is that I have an EFI bootable windows installer....I have Windows 10 on a flash drive.
     Anyway yeah I got AIO water with couple few high CFM fans so that helps keep my temps reasonable up to 4.5 ghz or so but I need 1.4V especially pushing memory frequency. Speaking of I see you have 8 x 2GB Dimms what are your timings/settings on those?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 20, 2018)

@dalekdukesboy You can create EFI/GPT win installer USB, from ISO file using rufus (for example).



https://valid.x86.fr/csnuwp


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 20, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @dalekdukesboy You can create EFI/GPT win installer USB, from ISO file using rufus (for example).
> View attachment 109037
> https://valid.x86.fr/csnuwp



Rufus....huh OK I've heard of that before but like I said I've done a lot with computers but hard drives I've had minimal experience with other than real basic shit like format/install rinse repeat but never even thought about formatting differences and UEFI till recently so I appreciate the help when I give it a go I'll let you all know and I'll ask more stupid questions if I have any lol. Interesting memory settings, relatively slow but very tight timings so you're AIDA #'s aren't off the charts but pretty respectable for mhz you are at! Also very respectable for having to fill every DIMM slot that I've heard and just common sense tells me is much harder for mobo to do than 2 or 4 slots filled. How much voltage for memory at those settings?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks, what more can I say... I like 'em tight 
Voltage is 1,64-1,65V (can be seen in my previous posts in TurboV Evo window).
Going higher isn't an option since air flow between DIMMs is abysmal.
However my sticks don't scale that well with higher voltage to begin with.
Interesting thing is I had my LinX perf. dropped to 130-ish GFLOP when I used too high VCCSA.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 20, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Thanks, what more can I say... I like 'em tight
> Voltage is 1,64-1,65V (can be seen in my previous posts in TurboV Evo window).
> Going higher isn't an option since air flow between DIMMs is abysmal.
> However my sticks don't scale that well with higher voltage to begin with.
> Interesting thing is I had my LinX perf. dropped to 130-ish GFLOP when I used too high VCCSA.



          Interesting, yeah I've seen my board throttle itself badly if voltages are too high or timings and or mhz too high even if it gives stable results it's like it just kneecaps itself to stay stable but you don't realize how bad the performance is till you test it...it's an odd platform with that I noticed. Also, I think my mobo/cpu/Dimms would feel sadly neglected if I didn't give them as much voltage as possible. Joking aside for most part I try to do with least possible but at least with the Rampage IV and my setup voltage to VCCSA and couple other things is key to getting relatively high mhz with memory and good timings.
          It literally sips voltage if I let the memory do very little...however that was with old memory which was MICRON which does have very tight internal timings but doesn't like high mhz nearly as much. I'm assuming what I have now is Elpida etc which is why it's scaling way higher but haven't found sweet spot to get bandwidth etc higher than my old sticks...however what is better is the latency, not by much but it's already slightly less than best I could do with Crucial memory at any setting.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 21, 2018)

phill said:


> I do have a Rampage 4 Forumla, I was toying with eventually grabbing a 3930k/4930k or something like...  Any suggestions??



Did you ever find a CPU for this setup Phil? Just curious. Also to anyone/everyone on here has anyone overclocked the BCLK from 125 strap stably to 132 and beyond? I literally hit a wall right at 132'ish and that is IT and I wondered if that's just the limit more of the IO/Sata/Pci-E being overclocked or there are more voltages/skews I should be aware of to attempt higher BCLK overclocking? Just curious, would give me more flexibility and get more out of memory because I know it can do more but BCLK on this platform definitely is stubborn.


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Did you ever find a CPU for this setup Phil? Just curious. Also to anyone/everyone on here has anyone overclocked the BCLK from 125 strap stably to 132 and beyond? I literally hit a wall right at 132'ish and that is IT and I wondered if that's just the limit more of the IO/Sata/Pci-E being overclocked or there are more voltages/skews I should be aware of to attempt higher BCLK overclocking? Just curious, would give me more flexibility and get more out of memory because I know it can do more but BCLK on this platform definitely is stubborn.



To be honest I never really looked for one.  Few things going on at the moment and money is as tight as it ever was, so hardware sadly been the last thing I should have been buying..  (Please note, should have!! lol)
Looking at mostly things now that are well free if I'm honest !!     But thanks for remembering


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also to anyone/everyone on here has anyone overclocked the BCLK from 125 strap stably to 132 and beyond? I literally hit a wall right at 132'ish and that is IT and I wondered if that's just the limit more of the IO/Sata/Pci-E being overclocked or there are more voltages/skews I should be aware of to attempt higher BCLK overclocking?


I usually couldn't push my 3820 beyond 129Mhz when using the 125Mhz strap. I also couldn't do much more than 105Mhz on the 100Mhz strap so, it's entirely possible what you're encountering is attached PCIe devices becoming unstable since the PCIe clock is tied to the base clock outside of the strap as the strap almost behaves like a multiplier/divider for the non-memory I/O that the CPU is responsible for. For example, at 100Mhz or 125Mhz straps, the PCIe clock is still 100Mhz.

The real reason for this barrier is because of PCIe and possibly DMI as well as it's practically just Intel branded PCIe for the PCH. It's hard to say which it is but, if you have a PCIe 4x or 8x slot off the X79 chipset, you could try using that for your GPU to see if it makes a difference as I'm sure the PCIe complex on the PCH has its own clock domain compared to the PCIe root complex on the CPU but, I have no idea if it has its own clock gen or if it's just based off the DMI clock.

Either way, you're going to hit a barrier, the question is how soon. I wouldn't push it too hard as it's not really worth it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 22, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I usually couldn't push my 3820 beyond 129Mhz when using the 125Mhz strap. I also couldn't do much more than 105Mhz on the 100Mhz strap so, it's entirely possible what you're encountering is attached PCIe devices becoming unstable since the PCIe clock is tied to the base clock outside of the strap as the strap almost behaves like a multiplier/divider for the non-memory I/O that the CPU is responsible for. For example, at 100Mhz or 125Mhz straps, the PCIe clock is still 100Mhz.
> 
> The real reason for this barrier is because of PCIe and possibly DMI as well as it's practically just Intel branded PCIe for the PCH. It's hard to say which it is but, if you have a PCIe 4x or 8x slot off the X79 chipset, you could try using that for your GPU to see if it makes a difference as I'm sure the PCIe complex on the PCH has its own clock domain compared to the PCIe root complex on the CPU but, I have no idea if it has its own clock gen or if it's just based off the DMI clock.
> 
> Either way, you're going to hit a barrier, the question is how soon. I wouldn't push it too hard as it's not really worth it.



Yes the "barrier" is a given it's how far I can go just like every overclocking exercise. Yeah I was just looking for practical info on what to tweak to get as far as possible and what also the reasonable expectation was, so many settings etc on this high end Rampage IV you'd think if any board and CPU could push the limits it'd be this with the once high end xeon which was 1700 bucks or so new back in 2013 lol. Most of what you said sounds about like I expected, however placement of the GPU in a slot and what powers it making a difference is a good idea! I don't know like you said if it will help or hurt for I'll have to try and moving it to different slots and see if or how it makes a difference. But yeah 132 is not a bad result I realize for these things the whole integrated pci-e and such was a sucky design for obvious reasons as it limits combinations of overclocks particular for your memory dividers.


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm still running X79...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 23, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> I'm still running X79...
> 
> View attachment 109231



Excellent! One more X79'er in group and posting my favorite all his stats! Welcome! Just last night I purchased the latest version of Aida my old one ran out so I'll post my numbers shortly I only had trial version of newest one and it blanked out half the numbers in the cache and memory benchmark.

This is my current setup however couple values are not stable but only a couple memory timings I just tightened so literally these charts would like identical even the benchmarks I just am fine tuning to get most out of the memory.


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

A lot of time for the Asus Black Edition, I know someone with one @blindfitter and I'm sure I'll be tempting him at some point to part with it lol


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 23, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm sure I'll be tempting him at some point to part with it lol


Haha, I'm tempted to pull the trigger on a x99 rampage board myself, they've dropped a ton since x299 came about


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Haha, I'm tempted to pull the trigger on a x99 rampage board myself, they've dropped a ton since x299 came about



Had one, never again...

I'm not in to causing problems, but the Asus X99 boards I heard a few reports from other people including myself, having issues of CPUs being very over volted...  I did not appreciate my cherry picked 5960X getting nearly 1.8vcore thrown through it under water even when it was set in the bios to 1.3vcore..  That's one reason why I got rid of mine...

I have an MSI X99 at the moment which is fine, but put an M.2 in it, it'll work as long as it's on stock BCLK, if you raise it even .01 Mhz above stock, it stops showing it for some reason and therefore won't boot, so I'm stuck with SATA 3 SSDs...  I'm rather interested in finding a Asrock X99 Forumla OCF board...  Should have bought the one from Ebay for £125 as that was a bargain..  Most of the ads for the same board now are £400+!!  Er no..  If I wanted to spend that much, I'd be considering a Threadripper!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 23, 2018)

phill said:


> Had one, never again...


Really? That's mad.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 23, 2018)

phill said:


> Had one, never again...
> 
> I'm not in to causing problems, but the Asus X99 boards I heard a few reports from other people including myself, having issues of CPUs being very over volted...  I did not appreciate my cherry picked 5960X getting nearly 1.8vcore thrown through it under water even when it was set in the bios to 1.3vcore..  That's one reason why I got rid of mine...
> 
> I have an MSI X99 at the moment which is fine, but put an M.2 in it, it'll work as long as it's on stock BCLK, if you raise it even .01 Mhz above stock, it stops showing it for some reason and therefore won't boot, so I'm stuck with SATA 3 SSDs...  I'm rather interested in finding a Asrock X99 Forumla OCF board...  Should have bought the one from Ebay for £125 as that was a bargain..  Most of the ads for the same board now are £400+!!  Er no..  If I wanted to spend that much, I'd be considering a Threadripper!!



I almost "upgraded" to X99 from X79 but I researched it and was less than impressed at the performance difference (very little) for a lot more money (at the time) no idea the difference now but especially with 8 core xeon there's very little difference from X79 to X99.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 23, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I almost "upgraded" to X99 from X79 but I researched it and was less than impressed at the performance difference (very little) for a lot more money (at the time) no idea the difference now but especially with 8 core xeon there's very little difference from X79 to X99.


X79 is definitely excellent value - It's a shame my x58 board's single thread was a little too weak for what I needed it for and my 6600k didn't have the 8 threads I needed so I moved to x299.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 23, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> X79 is definitely excellent value - It's a shame my x58 board's single thread was a little too weak for what I needed it for and my 6600k didn't have the 8 threads I needed so I moved to x299.



I had an x58 right till I got this setup in late 2012....worked great sold it to someone and he used it for a while and to say I got my money out of X79 is an understatement. I never imagined I'd still have it in 2018 and have it be relevant and more than sufficient, it is cheaper and outperforms the newest "coffee lake" enthusiast main stream processor Intel just put out the i9-9900x which also only has dual channel memory....pathetic.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 23, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Intel just put out the i9-9900x which also only has dual channel memory....pathetic.


Agreed, the 9900k is too expensive in the UK (£600) to even consider for me.


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I almost "upgraded" to X99 from X79 but I researched it and was less than impressed at the performance difference (very little) for a lot more money (at the time) no idea the difference now but especially with 8 core xeon there's very little difference from X79 to X99.





Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> X79 is definitely excellent value - It's a shame my x58 board's single thread was a little too weak for what I needed it for and my 6600k didn't have the 8 threads I needed so I moved to x299.





dalekdukesboy said:


> I had an x58 right till I got this setup in late 2012....worked great sold it to someone and he used it for a while and to say I got my money out of X79 is an understatement. I never imagined I'd still have it in 2018 and have it be relevant and more than sufficient, it is cheaper and outperforms the newest "coffee lake" enthusiast main stream processor Intel just put out the i9-9900x which also only has dual channel memory....pathetic.



I had X99 when I was heavily into benchmarking for Midlife Gamers..  I got high up in the rankings in the UK and worldwide but never really got noticed and with everything happening at that time, it was a way to forget what was happening..  But when I paid out for my 5960X and then thought, if I break this I'll loose so much, so quit benchmarking and never really looked back...  Even though now, I think I've as much hardware as I did back then, maybe more..  Kinda odd lol

But yes, when I saw the Rampage doing that I was so worried about it killing my CPU, I just got rid of it and used another board.  But over the next two years it sat there doing nothing with other things happening, so when I had a chance to do something about it this year, I jumped at it..  
I still have my X58, I've X79, I've Z77, Z97, Z170, AM3, 939, socket A, erm, one or two platforms that I can play about on..  Oh not to mention two Ryzen CPUs as well, but I think for me now, it's mostly about price/performance and to be honest this 5960X being that its such a good overclocker, I can't see me really changing for anything much else at the moment unless I become very stupid and buy myself a Threadripper setup..  I love overkill and I think with everything here, it's probably showing that a little 

I think that though Asus have got rather pricey, but then I think every bit of hardware has..  Such a shame really..    Roll on a better paid job or some more servers getting thrown out so I can bring those home


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 24, 2018)

I must say this new memory proves my CPU is able to boot at 2800 mhz quite easily but what I don't get is however I tweak it and even trying for say 2400 mhz with tighter timings etc, I still cannot even match the #'s I got with my old memory which ironically is Crucial Ballistix Micron memory only rated for 1600 mhz @ 1.35 volts and at least so far all my best memory results were with those sets @ 2666 mhz and a close 2nd and more stable was @ 2400+ with good timings.


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 25, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Anyway in meantime I picked up some nice 2800 mhz used memory on Ebay I couldn't pass up to test the true ability of this xeon ivy and hopefully nowhere near dialing in the ideal secondary/tertiary timings so bandwidth is only almost as good as my old slower but very tightly timed memory..





dalekdukesboy said:


> I must say this new memory proves my CPU is able to boot at 2800 mhz quite easily but what I don't get is however I tweak it and even trying for say 2400 mhz with tighter timings etc, I still cannot even match the #'s I got with my old memory which ironically is Crucial Ballistix Micron memory only rated for 1600 mhz @ 1.35 volts and at least so far all my best memory results were with those sets @ 2666 mhz and a close 2nd and more stable was @ 2400+ with good timings.



Any info/pics on your most recent (Ebay) memory kit? 

Many of the higher speed DDR3 (2800/3000) kits are single sided with just 8 higher density chips (on just one side of each stick) while some of the earlier (2666/2800) kits were double sided using 16 lower density chips (8 per side of each stick).

Usually the higher binned 2400 9-11-11 and or 2600/2666 10-11-11 kits were sought out for good overclocking benchmark results.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 25, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> Any info/pics on your most recent (Ebay) memory kit?
> 
> Many of the higher speed DDR3 (2800/3000) kits are single sided with just 8 higher density chips (on just one side of each stick) while some of the earlier (2666/2800) kits were double sided using 16 lower density chips (8 per side of each stick).
> 
> Usually the higher binned 2400 9-11-11 and or 2600/2666 10-11-11 kits were sought out for good overclocking benchmark results.



Big heatspreaders on new memory so I may be able to see if they are single/double sided but possibly not, however last night I changed a couple tertiary timings and the #'s increased dramatically but wasn't stable. I have noticed this board to be quirky and even with that Crucial memory on occasion I'd suddenly see bandwidth #'s change just from restarting pc and/or changing barely anything in the timings. So some of it may be the motherboard and or/cpu memory controller and how it sets it's timings on occasion. Good idea on the double sided memory though I will get a closer look and see if I can tell.

I just put those tertiary timings Twwdr etc from 2 to 0 and that is all the difference, I get 80000 mbs read speed when they are at 0 and when I change them back to 2 or more depending on number and how many I change back I get 55-68000 mbs read. Seems the Read time is radically effected by those specific tertiary timings just fyi for y'all. I never figured out exactly why with the older memory I had similar jumps in performance because I fool around with multiple #'s because I'm impatient lol. I know you should just change one and restart/test but I spend too much time with this as it is much as I love it if I did that I'd never see the light of day till they foreclosed on my house and shut my lights off because I stayed home 24/7 and never left house tweaking each memory timing separately and running burn test each time 

Also the memory was used and from ebay so no packaging and it's in machine now so can't see/read specs but it was Klevv Urbane 2800 mhz kit 16 gb 12-14-14-35? I believe and technically I think it's a dual channel kit I looked up reviews after I got kit.


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 25, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also the memory was used and from ebay so no packaging and it's in machine now so can't see/read specs but it was Klevv Urbane 2800 mhz kit 16 gb 12-14-14-35? I believe and technically I think it's a dual channel kit I looked up reviews after I got kit.



Found a Tweaktown review for a Klevv Urbane 2800 kit:
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7...6gb-dual-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html

Was your Ebay memory purchase... Two kits (2x4GB) sticks now running in quad channel for 16GB total?

This bottom stick in the photo showing a row of small SMD running across the stick just above the golden fingers indicates single sided ic. The other side of the stick wont have any SMD's mounted at all.
While a double sided stick will have less SMD mounted in a different pattern but with SMD distributed equally on both sides of the stick.

Usually the IC that was used on high speed single sided kits from the memory manufactures back then were Hynix MFR.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 25, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> Found a Tweaktown review for a Klevv Urbane 2800 kit:
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7...6gb-dual-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html
> 
> Was your Ebay memory purchase... Two kits (2x4GB) sticks now running in quad channel for 16GB total?
> ...


Yes that is the exact kit, and I found that exact review few days ago when I went back to look up the kit just to learn more about it. I had seen it before on Newegg etc when I was contemplating new memory couple years ago and due to having a Sandy bridge processor opted for 2400 mhz and less because I knew 2500 was about the limit for Sandy Bridge anything else is an unexpected surprise and I had 2 Sandy's in this mobo and both had roughly that limit. 

However you have to read review again it's actually a single kit of 16 GB memory according to the review and that's how the Ebayer sold it to me as well. I can tell you for a fact the Crucial memory which is double sided you can clearly see them on both sides. Heatspreaders are big but nice looking and work ridiculously well by the way, the tiny heatspreaders on my crucial memory got hot as hell these literally stay ice cold even when I put silly voltage through DIMMS so that is a plus and also the review was encouraging considering they said it was best memory they had ever tested in their opinion lol. 

At any rate, it's a good kit that does what it says and single/double sided is what it is but it is giving me lessons on high speed DDR3 and settings with it versus the Micron memory so it's an interesting learning experience even if it isn't the memory I settle on but I probably will because the Micron was great but heatspreaders sucked and they seemed less stable more often and more finicky....great results but definitely this kit runs well in quad and thankfully gets along with motherboard pretty well, I just have to figure out how to get best combination of timings so it's stable AND gets me good bandwidth.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 25, 2018)

I just booted a X99 MSI GAMING 9 with a 5930K, only issue i cant raid my 2 samsung 970S


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 25, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> However you have to read review again it's actually a single kit of 16 GB memory according to the review and that's how the Ebayer sold it to me as well.



The reviewer said he received two kits and tested together...

_"Just like our other KLevv samples, we were sent two 8GB kits, and we will be testing these in 16GB of density."_

Label on the stick also shows 4GBx2.

I sometimes run two matching 2x4GB kits in quad mode or even as dual channel ( with full dimm/bank populated) and I also have some 4x4GB kits.

The label on your sticks should indicate how it was originally sold by the manufacturer. Anyways I don't recall/remember seeing much in the way of high speed DDR3 kits released in a 2x8GB configuration. 

I 





Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7...6gb-dual-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 25, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> The reviewer said he received two kits and tested together...
> 
> _"Just like our other KLevv samples, we were sent two 8GB kits, and we will be testing these in 16GB of density."_
> 
> ...



OK I stand corrected lol. You read carefully, I did not. I admit I read more just to get info on the kits and glossed over that bit. Also just kinda odd they reviewed it as 16gb and guy I bought it from sold it as such. I guess I'm hardly the first to use it as 16 gb "set". I can tell you I got almost exact same results including the overclocking results, only difference I can't boot 3000+ with stability but no surprise on X79 versus dual channel platform they tested it on.


----------



## karakarga (Oct 25, 2018)

I have an Asus Rampage IV with i7-4960X processor. On the Ram slot's there are 4 piece of GSkill Trident 2666 Ram's. When I trigger, the mainboard automatically adjusts processor speed to 4000 MHz. Also increases BCLK to 125 MHz.

2666 / 2400 = 1. 1108333 if I multiply this result with original processor frequency 1.110833333 x 3600 = 4000 MHz so the reason. If I put on 2800 Rams, with same equation.
2800 / 2400 = 1.6666666 x 3600 MHz = 4200 MHz, the system boots I assume.


@*PolRoger you have a 4930K processor, with same equation.*

*2800 / 2400 = 1.666666 x 3400 MHz = 3967 MHz when mainboard opens with Klevv modules. Can you verify this?  *


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 25, 2018)

Side note :





https://valid.x86.fr/kvl8h5


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 25, 2018)

karakarga said:


> I have an Asus Rampage IV with i7-4960X processor. On the Ram slot's there are 4 piece of GSkill Trident 2666 Ram's. When I trigger, the mainboard automatically adjusts processor speed to 4000 MHz. Also increases BCLK to 125 MHz.
> 
> 2666 / 2400 = 1. 1108333 if I multiply this result with original processor frequency 1.110833333 x 3600 = 4000 MHz so the reason. If I put on 2800 Rams, with same equation.
> 2800 / 2400 = 1.6666666 x 3600 MHz = 4200 MHz, the system boots I assume.
> ...





Here is my 4930K with XMP default on my GSkill Trident kit... The motherboard uses 125MHz strap with bclk bumped up to ~131.


----------



## karakarga (Oct 25, 2018)

@PolRoger

At some XMP frofiles, there are 2 options. My previous GSkill Trident 2400 XMP profile one was 2399, the other 2401 MHz, with slight Cas#, Ras# etc. differences.

Are there only one XMP profile visible for your 2800 Rams? I see 2 options 1T can be slower, *setting 2T might increase speed a bit. But I already see Command Rate (CR) 2T. What about setting it to 1T?*

Actually it must have to 3966.1 I wonder why lower than that 2799.6 / 2400 = 3966.1 - 3936.78 = 29.32 MHz lower! Bus speed have to be 132.2 MHz.

For bare 4000 MHz, 133.3 bus speed can be chosen. (Well sometimes, everything not goes straight!) Maybe the bios gets the equation by this....





By the way, I have currently installed 8 piece of 4 gigabyte sized Registered ECC modules. YES Rampage IV can use Registered ECC modules, if you have a Xeon processor.

BUT, does not recognize 8 gigabyte sized single row modules. Do not try to install 8 gigabyte single row ones! 

*Note:* I did not tried other types. Example: double row 8GB, 16GB single and/or double row sizes!


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 26, 2018)

karakarga said:


> @PolRoger
> I see 2 options 1T can be slower, *setting 2T might increase speed a bit. But I already see Command Rate (CR) 2T. What about setting it to 1T?*





I haven't run these kits very much on this platform but they will run 1T. I have two different binned GSkill kits both produced in the same month/year with the same ic: Hynix CFR.

Here is some testing from today at 2700 C11:


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 26, 2018)

CR1T should be faster on the same frequency.
CR2T setting is required for higher frequency OC (1T isn't stable for anything above ~1600MHz for my setup).
Asus X79 boards have 128GB RAM support (at least from latest beta BIOS).
Why they can't support 8GB/side memory ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> I haven't run these kits very much on this platform but they will run 1T. I have two different binned GSkill kits both produced in the same month/year with the same ic: Hynix CFR.
> 
> Here is some testing from today at 2700 C11:
> 
> View attachment 109376



This configuration is very close to my current setup, I have 8 core vs 6 but IVY as well and memory is at 2800 mhz vs 2700 with almost identical memory timings. My old memory would not do over 2500 mhz 1t, but like your memory here my newer memory currently in system does fine 1t at 2800 mhz but some of the secondary/tertiary timings are looser. Your Row Refresh timings are tighter than mine I can't do 214 at 2800 mhz though. I will stress test mine to see if I can get it stable I'm still working with settings to get it stable.


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 27, 2018)

I believe your Klevv kit modules are (1 Rank 8 banks ~Hynix MFR?) While my GSkill modules are (2 Ranks 16 banks ~Hynix CFR). The higher density chips on your kit vs. mine will require higher/looser tRFC settings.

AIDA's spd setting/tab will show info for your kit as well. I only have a single set of Team DDR3 (2x4GB)  with single sided modules so I can't run them on this platform in quad channel just dual channel. 


Here is XMP on my Teem kit (1R 8B ~Hynix MFR) at 2700 also my Crucial DDR4 kit (2R 16B) at 2800 which has similar size/density ic:

Teem Xtreeme




Crucial Ballistix Sport


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 27, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> The reviewer said he received two kits and tested together...
> 
> _"Just like our other KLevv samples, we were sent two 8GB kits, and we will be testing these in 16GB of density."_
> 
> ...





PolRoger said:


> I believe your Klevv kit modules are (1 Rank 8 banks ~Hynix MFR?) While my GSkill modules are (2 Ranks 16 banks ~Hynix CFR). The higher density chips on your kit vs. mine will require higher/looser tRFC settings.
> 
> AIDA's spd setting/tab will show info for your kit as well. I only have a single set of Team DDR3 (2x4GB)  with single sided modules so I can't run them on this platform in quad channel just dual channel.
> 
> ...



Good info. I admit I've done a lot of memory overclocking starting even before ddr1 and I've read a bit on the theory/explanation of memory but specifics regarding timings and ranks/banks I only have a vague grasp of so I appreciate you posting info plus where to find it in AIDA I've poked around through most of the screens but often if you don't realize where to go there's a lot of info there you can miss out on if you don't know where to find it...I'm playing around right now with the Klevv's and trying to find good timings for it.

It's admittedly frustrating because X79 is a bitch when it comes to memory settings and very small changes can make huge difference from a stable setup to one that crashes in windows randomly or won't pass a stress test even if it's able to keep from crashing doing light tasks....

MOST frustrating part is I've seen as high as 80,000 mb/s read time and lower 70,000 mb/s on copy/write times but finding stability doing so has been challenging. However I know it's capable because I've done it. I can fairly easily get low/mid 60,000 mb/s on this memory stable but so far when I get the really high bandwidth it's not been cooperating in the stability  department.



So you are correct this memory is 1 rank, 8 banks. Here's the actual info from AIDA.


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 31, 2018)

A quick LinX test on my setup... I noticed that "daledukesboy" and "agent_x007" are getting ~200+Gflops while I'm at ~175+Gflops is that due to the two extra cores on the Xeon cpu that you all are running?


----------



## kastriot (Oct 31, 2018)

I just saw prices for 1680 v2 on ebay, those guys are mentaly ill or living in past.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 31, 2018)

kastriot said:


> I just saw prices for 1680 v2 on ebay


£400~ here....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 31, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> A quick LinX test on my setup... I noticed that "daledukesboy" and "agent_x007" are getting ~200+Gflops while I'm at ~175+Gflops is that due to the two extra cores on the Xeon cpu that you all are running?
> 
> View attachment 109654





kastriot said:


> I just saw prices for 1680 v2 on ebay, those guys are mentaly ill or living in past.



To answer Pol yes the 2 extra cores I'm sure is the difference especially considering you're running processor a bit faster than us, also what are the prices on ebay that are so absurd Kastriot? To put perspective 375 American dollars is what I paid for mine 6 months ago and not sure what 400 is overseas but that sounds a bit high depending on the exchange rate.

Also just as a note to all my 2 + year old mobo just croaked I was having issues with stress tests and thought it was dead couple months ago but I think that was beginning of the issue and then it just became finicky and shut down during stress or caused windows errors and restarted etc but I believe the VRMS were just too hot too often even though I had fans on most of them but couldn't get every spot on board so guy before me used board for several years so I think it just burned out. Anyway I just ordered the Rampage Black edition on ebay and with luck I may get it today so over last few days so I should have better board and hopefully better bios so should be interesting to see how it does compared to my regular rampage boards I've had. Also best thing is the heatsinks are over the VRMS and other spots that they somewhat neglected on regular edition board so hopefully that will help stability and longevity of the board! More to come once I get everything put back together in case.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 31, 2018)

305 usd for mine months ago.  Seller listed at 375 but accepted the lower offer. My mobo croaked this month too.  Eps connector melted on seasonic cable.  

Waiting 1 month for a much better board.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 31, 2018)

I got mine for 369 Euro from Germany, around one and half months ago (shipping was WAY lower for me vs. US bought one + I got 1Y warranty on it ).
My MB on the other hand survived i7 3820 @ 4,6GHz for 5 years, 4960X at 4,5GHz for 9 months, and now I'm with 1680 v2 at 4,3GHz 

EDIT : @PolRoger Here's my 4,6GHz score for 4960X I own (in IBT Very High instead of LinX though...) :


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 31, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> EDIT : @PolRoger Here's my 4,6GHz score for 4960X I own (in IBT Very High instead of LinX though...) :View attachment 109677



@Agent

I've noticed that you run offset with your dimm voltages:  Channels AB vs CD? Any reason as to why you don't run them balanced? Like both at 1.625v or both at 1.65v??


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 31, 2018)

I do use four different sets of Dual Channel memory you know (ie. NOT a two Quad Channel sets), also - one "memory bank" is before CPU cooler, while the other one is after it (operating temps are different).
Finally, according to software readings "C+D" is aways behind "A+B" by around .02V, I try to compensate for that.


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 31, 2018)

Testing @2333C7!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 1, 2018)

Dalekdukesboy is technically getting 0 or whatever this cheap laptop with dual core i5 and slow ddr 4 would get which would be almost humorous to post but not even worth downloading and activating aida64 to test on this. I had hoped the overnight estimate of UPS to get board here was actually right but, no surprise it's not even updated to show it's en route nevermind that it's here and day is over thanks UPS for getting my hopes pointlessly up! Anyhow nice results on tight timings I never could get cas 7 or 8 at all or at any speed worth mentioning on my board..hoping I'll be blessed and the black version does even better whenever I actually get it.


----------



## PolRoger (Nov 1, 2018)

Rolling "agent_x007" style... With 8 dimms/full bank.  
Using sticks from 2 kits of GSkill 1600C7 along with sticks from 2 kits of GSkill 2200C7... All spec'd with the same ic (PSC).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> Rolling "agent_x007" style... With 8 dimms/full bank.
> Using sticks from 2 kits of GSkill 1600C7 along with sticks from 2 kits of GSkill 2200C7... All spec'd with the same ic (PSC).
> 
> View attachment 109701



What gpu do you have?


----------



## PolRoger (Nov 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What gpu do you have?



I don't really do any gaming... On this setup I'm running with a (fanless) EVGA GT 1030.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> I don't really do any gaming... On this setup I'm running with a (fanless) EVGA GT 1030.



Shame I was looking for someone with a similar system as my previous to run a few benches for me for the sake of curiosity


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 1, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> I got mine for 369 Euro from Germany, around one and half months ago (shipping was WAY lower for me vs. US bought one + I got 1Y warranty on it ).
> My MB on the other hand survived i7 3820 @ 4,6GHz for 5 years, 4960X at 4,5GHz for 9 months, and now I'm with 1680 v2 at 4,3GHz
> 
> EDIT : @PolRoger Here's my 4,6GHz score for 4960X I own (in IBT Very High instead of LinX though...) :View attachment 109677





PolRoger said:


> Testing @2333C7!
> 
> View attachment 109685





PolRoger said:


> Rolling "agent_x007" style... With 8 dimms/full bank.
> Using sticks from 2 kits of GSkill 1600C7 along with sticks from 2 kits of GSkill 2200C7... All spec'd with the same ic (PSC).
> 
> View attachment 109701


OH YEAH? WELL TAKE THIS BITCHES! 



You mentioned Dalekdukesboys great scores with temporarily defunct X79....but I was wrong about scoring 0 this laptop is just SOOO kickass!


----------



## scevism (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 1, 2018)

It's here! Beautiful board, I hope it's as good as it looks, I have comparison shots of it and regular RIVE IV which I'll post as well there is a significant difference even with where chokes/resistors/etc are located so heatsinks are different but chipset/cpu/memory and some connections are mainly in same place but board itself is significantly different in details and hopefully "fixes" issues of regular rampage.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 1, 2018)

You're really gonna stretch the 1680's legs with that.  Let us know how it goes.

I envy that board ultimate for x79.  But I'm looking forward to an Asrock extreme 9.  Haven't used asrock since q6600 on P35.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 2, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> You're really gonna stretch the 1680's legs with that.  Let us know how it goes.
> 
> I envy that board ultimate for x79.  But I'm looking forward to an Asrock extreme 9.  Haven't used asrock since q6600 on P35.



Thanks, the RIVE IV was the board for X79 till they released this board and after having 2 RIVE IV's which both now are parts-only boards and having this platform since 2012 I hope this is the ultimate board for this platform and the last X79 board I buy. I never had Asrock considered it but ended up with EVGA couple times and now Asus with this.

Update, still using laptop but with all the windows updates and various other things done it's OK online so I didn't get as far with RIVE black as I would have if this thing still sucked so bad, the only good thing about it sucking is it would have sped me up putting X79 back together. So I got board in and had to switch backplates and put the AIO watercooler plate on and I used alcohol and cleaned cpu and AIO plate off and CPU is also installed. Case is 95% dust free it was disgusting because it was essentially an open bench before I was swapping stuff in and out so often I left side cover off plus it motherboard and power supply etc hadn't been moved/touched since 2016 so a lot of dust sitting under those things and under all those thick power cables etc. So it should be cooler running than it has been of late just due to that, and also blew out the AIO radiator it obviously was pretty nasty in few spots under the high cfm fans. 
    So I'm not pushing myself too fast because when I do/have I usually have done something done because I get pretty tired after hours of kneeling over a build and in a weird way I'm a perfectionist even though I will totally half ass some things aesthetically I'm a stickler for performance and getting every screw holding components in tight as possible. I'll post a few pictures tomorrow of what I've got atm and should finish the rest pretty quickly now that I've got all my prep work done, half the time was cleaning and just finding screws and pieces I needed it seems.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 3, 2018)

karakarga said:


> I have an Asus Rampage IV with i7-4960X processor. On the Ram slot's there are 4 piece of GSkill Trident 2666 Ram's. When I trigger, the mainboard automatically adjusts processor speed to 4000 MHz. Also increases BCLK to 125 MHz.
> 
> 2666 / 2400 = 1. 1108333 if I multiply this result with original processor frequency 1.110833333 x 3600 = 4000 MHz so the reason. If I put on 2800 Rams, with same equation.
> 2800 / 2400 = 1.6666666 x 3600 MHz = 4200 MHz, the system boots I assume.
> ...





PolRoger said:


> A quick LinX test on my setup... I noticed that "daledukesboy" and "agent_x007" are getting ~200+Gflops while I'm at ~175+Gflops is that due to the two extra cores on the Xeon cpu that you all are running?
> 
> View attachment 109654





kastriot said:


> I just saw prices for 1680 v2 on ebay, those guys are mentaly ill or living in past.





mouacyk said:


> 305 usd for mine months ago.  Seller listed at 375 but accepted the lower offer. My mobo croaked this month too.  Eps connector melted on seasonic cable.
> 
> Waiting 1 month for a much better board.





FreedomEclipse said:


> Shame I was looking for someone with a similar system as my previous to run a few benches for me for the sake of curiosity





mouacyk said:


> You're really gonna stretch the 1680's legs with that.  Let us know how it goes.
> 
> *I envy that board ultimate for x79.  But I'm looking forward to an Asrock extreme 9.  Haven't used asrock since q6600 on P35.*




*

*

*" I live.....again." *


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> *View attachment 109835*
> 
> *" I live.....again." *



Do you have a 1080ti to bench?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 3, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you have a 1080ti to bench?



Yeah I've had that for several months I posted about it here when I got it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah I've had that for several months I posted about it here when I got it.



Have you run heaven and ffxv benches on it? I'll im curious to know if the 1080ti bottlenecks


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 3, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Have you run heaven and ffxv benches on it? I'll im curious to know if the 1080ti bottlenecks



No I haven't but now that I've got the new motherboard and such I will be benchmarking everything including card to see what it does with the newer RIVE board. However, I pushed it to the absolute limit and almost 4.6 ghz is stable with less voltage than before. 



Who knows if those two hottest core sensors are accurate or the 77-84 sensors are most accurate but either way it's not ice cold and passing with flying colors which is very encouraging for this board and anything I do with it including benches.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> No I haven't but now that I've got the new motherboard and such I will be benchmarking everything including card to see what it does with the newer RIVE board. However, I pushed it to the absolute limit and almost 4.6 ghz is stable with less voltage than before. View attachment 109836
> 
> Who knows if those two hottest core sensors are accurate or the 77-84 sensors are most accurate but either way it's not ice cold and passing with flying colors which is very encouraging for this board and anything I do with it including benches.



Looking forward to it


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2018)

Not blisteringly good but quite good minus the copy drooping a bit but that was typical of this memory I never got it much over 60k mbs on other board however I tweaked it, but the latency is very good and rest of numbers are respectable and all perfectly stable this was at 4.45 ghz the run I did with 4.6 I had the memory at stock settings so bandwidth wasn't hot but the voltage and temp wasn't either hence why it passed lol. I will do some benchmarks of video card I had forgotten to plug in case fans so I found that plug and obviously that helped with temps, I still have side of case off so it wasn't bad but I have fans in front bays of case and none on top/rear or side obviously but just those front fans make huge difference in keeping board cool as well as components so I'll probably add one fan to rear of case I got one spot open the watercooler is on top of case so yes there are fans there but all on cooler and if I get a few fans on side of case in right spots I might really be able to chill components and video card which also was a problem...

    Fans were off at idle so yeah nice and quiet but card even at 2d settings doing nothing made card 55 degrees or so and more importantly it's right next to GPU/memory etc and it was just soaking into that area and also heating it up as well. So one more reason I don't like the Nvidia fan off idle feature so I just used MSI Afterburner and said fuck you and pumped the 3 fan cooler up to 89% which you can barely hear over all my case/cooler fans anyway this is NOT a silent build.


----------



## baryluk (Nov 4, 2018)

4.5GHz is pretty good.

My i7-3930K was running at 4.2GHz for 6 years now (since day two ;D). And only about three months ago I bumped it to 4.3GHz. Works fine.

I also found out that during some cleanups over last year, I did put my memory modules wrong, and had only 2 channels working, instead of 4, and BIOS didn't really warm me (but it was indeed telling "Dual channel mode"). LOL. Fixed. It also allowed me to push memory frequency higher than previously (for some reasons I was stuck to 1866MT/s, well because I had two DIMMs per channel! After fixing the issue, I easily got 2400MT/s).

I might push it to 4.4GHz and it will probably work, but I might need to tweak more voltage stuff. I know in the past I had issues even with 4.3GHz, but recent success with some tweaks makes me belive I can do 4.4GHz.

ASRock X79 Extreme11.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2018)

baryluk said:


> 4.5GHz is pretty good.
> 
> My i7-3930K was running at 4.2GHz for 6 years now (since day two ;D). And only about three months ago I bumped it to 4.3GHz. Works fine.
> 
> ...



Yeah 39x series needs more voltage than 49x ivy and also memory won't go as far. My overclock for 8 cores with this xeon is almost the same top stable overclock for my 6 core sandy bridge chip. I haven't yet gotten a 4960x 6 core to play with but I'm sure it'd go higher than my xeon with 2 less cores to push even though the xeon was about the best binned skew at the time. 

So far 132 bclk is highest stable slightly over what the stock XMP settings for memory is at which I posted above at 131.2 or so.


----------



## baryluk (Nov 4, 2018)

132 bclk is quiet massive change. Nice.

I am running my computer 24/7, and I didn't touch bclk, but I guess that is only option on most Xeons.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2018)

baryluk said:


> 132 bclk is quiet massive change. Nice.
> 
> I am running my computer 24/7, and I didn't touch bclk, but I guess that is only option on most Xeons.



No the Xeon is totally unlocked, the bclk is necessary to change just to get certain memory speeds because unfortunately there is no other way to change them. This memory's XMP profile is what I first posted which was 131.2 so memory manufacturer just expects you have a cpu/mobo that can run it, and if you can't...you just have to lower settings manually to get it to work.

But it's technically only about a 7 mhz increase because you have straps so I just set it to the 125 mhz and the internal clock of the mobo is actually 100 the 125 is just a virtual # so you can hit certain speeds or it'd be even more limited.



This is best result thus far, I got 2 runs and on third run it was very close to passing I can tell by the number sequence when it's really unstable/off it gives you whacky numbers but it wanted to work I changed BCLK skew and seemed to help so might need to mess with few other settings or voltages to coach it to work....if not I'll do a longer run at exactly 132 and see if I can get 10 runs or so which would show it's nice and stable. Either way, pretty hard to complain, so far this board has been plug/play and doing all I could ask for it already matched and exceeded the regular RIVE I'll have to scroll back but I believe 132 was either dicey or I never quite got it stable particularly with 2800 mhz memory.





Best result thus far. 132 bclk stable which puts memory at 2816 mhz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looking forward to it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2018)

@dalekdukesboy 

Hmmmmmmm -- I cant explain it. Maybe the HT along with the quad channel memory & bigger CPU cache boosts your score? I know my 1080Ti being a 'middleware' card is technically inferior to a lot of other 1080Ti when it comes to overclocking


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 6, 2018)

@FreedomEclipse  It's simple :
@dalekdukesboy has a 4,5GHz Octa Core CPU with HT enabled, while you... don't.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @FreedomEclipse  It's simple :
> @dalekdukesboy has a 4,5GHz Octa Core CPU with HT enabled, while you... don't.



Oh  I missed that. I thought he was benching with a Hexa core+HT In which case, that makes plenty of sense but its good to see that our GPU scores are within the same range which means no bottlenecking.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh  I missed that. I thought he was benching with a Hexa core+HT In which case, that makes plenty of sense but its good to see that our GPU scores are within the same range which means no bottlenecking.



This is true, but also you could just look at individual scores and see the story, my graphics score which is obviously just the video card is barely higher than yours and this is best OC I could achieve last night I was in mid 29K range on prior runs but physics and combined scores I have are significantly higher, for reasons 007 pointed out.

Also ironically I have the exact same video card as you, I have the gigabyte OC 1080ti, there was a black and white version not sure if they were different at all other than shroud color but just fyi I have the one with the white shroud.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also ironically I have the exact same video card as you, I have the gigabyte OC 1080ti, there was a black and white version not sure if they were different at all other than shroud color but just fyi I have the one with the white shroud.



Our cards are the same, the difference in colour is based on what the retailer could get at the time imo. some sold black some sold white.

I highly recommend getting a Accelero Xtreme IV for your card as well as the heatsinks for the VRM/Mosfets and memory. putting it on helps the card boost to almost 2Ghz  when i ran the stock cooler it struggled to stay at even 1800mhz unless i turned the fans up above 60% but by that time the card sounded like a jet engine.

Im not sure if Arctic Cooling are doing more heatsinks anymore as they wouldnt allow me to buy more than one packet of them but hit up amazon for Enzotech or Alphacool VRM or VGA heatsinks. Use some thermal adhesive instead of thermal tape and you should be good.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Our cards are the same, the difference in colour is based on what the retailer could get at the time imo. some sold black some sold white.
> 
> I highly recommend getting a Accelero Xtreme IV for your card as well as the heatsinks for the VRM/Mosfets and memory. putting it on helps the card boost to almost 2Ghz  when i ran the stock cooler it struggled to stay at even 1800mhz unless i turned the fans up above 60% but by that time the card sounded like a jet engine.
> 
> Im not sure if Arctic Cooling are doing more heatsinks anymore as they wouldnt allow me to buy more than one packet of them but hit up amazon for Enzotech or Alphacool VRM or VGA heatsinks. Use some thermal adhesive instead of thermal tape and you should be good.



Glad you said that, my card stays cool if you turn the fans up but like my old and new mobo just keeping cpu/gpu cool isn't only problem if mosfets/vrm are cooking it will throttle anyway and I have a feeling you are right because my card boosts all over the place depending on the load on it and I do have a spare cooler or two here so I'll see if any fit etc or I'll get another.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2018)

The stock cooler on it really isnt any good and one of the reasons why the card struggles to cool the card and hold boost clocks is because the stock heatsink itself makes contact with the VRMs and cools it through thermal pads... So you're not just battling with cooling the GPU itself but also the VRMs.

Upgrading to an aftermarket cooler was probably the best thing i ever did... Easily dropped 20-25'c on the GPU-Core while not having to ramp up the fans to silly levels.

Accelero Xtreme IV or Raijintek MORPHEUS II CORE -- either is fine. so its down to personal taste with which one you pick. I think the Raijintek comes with its own ram and mosfet heatsinks so you kind of nail two birds with one stone if you get it. Accelero Xtreme IV doesnt come with heatsinks... what a dumb idea


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmmmmmm -- I cant explain it. Maybe the HT along with the quad channel memory & bigger CPU cache boosts your score? I know my 1080Ti being a 'middleware' card is technically inferior to a lot of other 1080Ti when it comes to overclocking


Definitly a too slow CPU for 3DMark 11 :



^Valid : https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12953702
GPU was clocked around 2080MHz (and this is FE).
Those Octa Core Xeon's are seriously OP (or 3DMark 11 is simply broken at Performance settings).
@dalekdukesboy Why I got 2000 points more for Physics than you (I clocked mine at 4,4GHz, 1866MHz memory CL8.9.8) ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 6, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Definitly a too slow CPU for 3DMark 11 :
> View attachment 110024
> ^Valid : https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12953702
> GPU was clocked around 2080MHz (and this is FE).
> ...



Also my combined score is higher than yours while the physics is lower....weird. No idea why that is but I'll have to get a better cooler on my GPU and I'll get a better idea of what this thing can do.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 15, 2018)

Update: Also a lesson on CPU building, if you smell something, something is wrong. Even if you don't realize it's your computer since it could be a million other things in your house that can burn or even dust just burning this time of year from your furnace kicking on. Anyway, I found out why the plastic on my CPU power plugs 12v broke off in my last motherboard. I didn't think much of it I just cursed as I broke them free of that board and assumed I jammed them in too tight or I did something wrong but found it odd of all the plugs on the power supply those 2 the 4 pin and 8 pin were only ones that did that.
         Long story short, they melted in the socket. So I was breaking free the melted plastic which remained in socket on old motherboard. And I was getting random shutdowns etc on last build near end before it wouldn't boot and now I've had increasing issues with this one but even at first every so often under stress it would just stop and restart. I just assumed it was reaction to a bad overclock though strange it has happened before on other builds just not so frequently.
         Anyhow weird thing is, I had plugged one remaining non-broken/melted pin into this new board and had same result and was distinct smell this time whereas before if there was I didn't realize it or assumed it was something else. So I noticed all my voltages/power was always consistent on every board and power supply is a Rosewill 1200 watt so I just didn't think it was power supply itself doing something wrong, so I used the plug that has exposed metal prongs that are what contact your board and plastic around them is just for show and to line up socket and bingo, all works fine. So only thing I can figure is plastic used on those fittings was defective or not proper plastic for obvious heat you incur where power enters board.
          Other thing that is odd is I've had this power supply for at least a year or more so it's new but not so new I'd suspect it had an issue, it's one of newest/up to date things in my board part of reason I bought it! Anyway now not only is it working....I got it to run with least voltage ever Linx stable...just when you think you've seen everything you could see in 15 years of building PC's! Just....odd. But I'll take it!





Oh and besides fact that it was stable set at 1.36 volts....it was dropping to only 1.328 under load and was stable. I was using 1.375-1.39 minimum before to keep 4.5 ghz stable with 2666 mhz memory which this run was. Obviously my temps were great as well with so little voltage. 





So here is screenshot on first of 15 runs showing load voltage 1.328, I laughed when I saw that and just assumed it would fail on first run or soon thereafter, definitely didn't think it would make 15 full runs.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 15, 2018)

That was really hard to comprehend.  I would recommend buying a new CPU EPS cable and not re-use one that's partially damaged, if your PSU is modular.  Some thing in the connection caused resistance or the cable gauge wasn't sufficient for the load and caused it to burn in the first place.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 15, 2018)

Yes I tend to write run on sentences and stream of consciousness. I know what you're saying and I will get another PSU but load wasn't that high and PSU is rated for far higher than this setup needs so yeah or I can buy new cable for this thing but it was two different cables same result...anyway I have a laptop as a backup if things go awry again and I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm wondering if I kinked cables too much or did something to cause the issue.


----------



## PolRoger (Nov 15, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> And I was getting random shutdowns etc on last build near end before it wouldn't boot and now I've had increasing issues with this one but even at first every so often under stress it would just stop and restart. I just assumed it was reaction to a bad overclock though strange it has happened before on other builds just not so frequently.



Your PSU could be developing reliability issues.

I have multiple psu for different setups and two different ones... a 650w and a 750w (both out of warranty) still turn on and function but have become unreliable and cause running/overclocking issues. Not too long ago I went out and bought new psu to replace those two. Actually, just earlier this week I was clocking/testing on my X58 setup and was using my "suspect" 650w psu and it started acting up (again) with some hard shut downs... I went and swapped it out with an exact/identical 650W PSU and everything cleared right up. I'm probably going to go ahead and send those two faulty psu out to the local county e-recycler.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 15, 2018)

Depending on who the maker is, some PSU's have fairly long warranty periods - 7 to 10 years.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 15, 2018)

PolRoger said:


> Your PSU could be developing reliability issues.
> 
> I have multiple psu for different setups and two different ones... a 650w and a 750w (both out of warranty) still turn on and function but have become unreliable and cause running/overclocking issues. Not too long ago I went out and bought new psu to replace those two. Actually, just earlier this week I was clocking/testing on my X58 setup and was using my "suspect" 650w psu and it started acting up (again) with some hard shut downs... I went and swapped it out with an exact/identical 650W PSU and everything cleared right up. I'm probably going to go ahead and send those two faulty psu out to the local county e-recycler.



Thanks this is very helpful, I've never had an issue with a PSU except if they literally didn't turn on and just were DOA. Your situation sounds similar to mine, I'm just disappointed considering Rosewill is great company my case is a Rosewill as well as many fans and the PSU obviously. So I turned on overvoltage protection and surge protection both of which are on this motherboard so I feel fairly confident it won't break the board, hell the other board minus the melted connectors may work still for all I know. 

However, like you as of today/last night I figured out the the PSU was the culprit one way or another or at least is part of problem. So now do I want a replacement from this company or do I just get totally new ones from another manufacturer and call it a day.



mouacyk said:


> Depending on who the maker is, some PSU's have fairly long warranty periods - 7 to 10 years.



Yeah I believe this one has a warranty of 5 years, I just am not really anxious to replace it with another of same type that could also have issues....I'll look into how warranty works and take it from there I guess.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 16, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> That was really hard to comprehend.  I would recommend buying a new CPU EPS cable and not re-use one that's partially damaged, if your PSU is modular.  Some thing in the connection caused resistance or the cable gauge wasn't sufficient for the load and caused it to burn in the first place.



I did better than that and my truck was in the shop so I had a relatively nearby Best Buy ship me a Corsair PSU 1000 watt and I got it all put in today. However even after resetting bios etc system is doing what it did last night after that good stress run, which is it takes multiple tries to start and sometimes doesn't and I'm getting the familiar windows is broken messages often and sometimes it makes it to windows. 

This is beyond frustrating. I'm sure the new PSU by Corsair is good. All I can surmise is the damage was largely done from whatever that Silverstone PSU POS did. I had it barely two years and now it appears it may have killed two boards. Regular rampage board was flakey but I assumed it was everything but the PSU. 

I didn't think one big name brand psu rated for 1200 watts could be such a POS and it literally is first PSU I ever had to do anything wrong, except one that was DOA when I got it and it never started....which I wish this one never did.

So yeah, as of last night it resets and takes several times and eventually starts. Doing exact same thing as I said with new Corsair PSU...lol ironic now this is the most troubled platform I've ever had and only one I started my own thread on...I had x58 EVGA and sold it to someone and it was working long after I sold it, most of my core 2 duo systems worked till I stopped using them although my biostar board did die but it was after I gave it to my sons so I didn't witness it stop working. Just for giggles I'll throw the 6 core back in it and see what it does when board resets with new CPU. 
Only other thing I'm thinking of trying is flashing bios and see if bios was corrupted just not feeling confident any of that stuff will make huge difference. One thing I can say is that PSU will be sledge hammered soon by me just for satisfaction.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 17, 2018)

Test CMOS battery for 3.3v and replace if < 3.2v.  Mine did exactly what yours was doing and the battery tested at 2.98v.  After swapping a 3.05v in, it booted right away.   Also clear CMOS completely for good measure.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 17, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Test CMOS battery for 3.3v and replace if < 3.2v.  Mine did exactly what yours was doing and the battery tested at 2.98v.  After swapping a 3.05v in, it booted right away.   Also clear CMOS completely for good measure.



Interesting, it was doing same thing?  Yeah it's awful now, I did that one good run with old PSU yesterday, got the new PSU overnighted and put in today after I was frustrated at it starting/restarting with 00 codes and rebooting several times and then eventually it booted.  That funky sequence was what convinced me to just get the new PSU but literally it is acting exactly the same. ONLY thing that is different is once it is in windows it has not shut down but I also haven't had it on a long time just long enough to try to test it and troubleshoot it.

Yeah what mine does is it now starts boot with 00 code and starts/restarts multiple times each time getting further down boot sequence and eventually gets to Bios/windows then it boots up fully through Windows, but so far I get a single run stable on linx and that's it so it still seems shaky.

I have hit the clear CMOS and put in all my OC settings if that is what you mean by clearing CMOS completely. Also how do you "test" that battery? That is the round battery in the board yes? Now that I think of it, I should have a few of those batteries around from multiple boards, I've literally never replaced one that I can remember anyway. Usually something on system dies or gets outdated and/or replaced first.



mouacyk said:


> Test CMOS battery for 3.3v and replace if < 3.2v.  Mine did exactly what yours was doing and the battery tested at 2.98v.  After swapping a 3.05v in, it booted right away.   Also clear CMOS completely for good measure.



I admit I did consider that little round battery as a possible culprit but admittedly didn't give it too much credence as possibility. However I just took battery from the last Rampage I had and popped it in and it isn't perfect but it basically boots on one or two tries at most so appears battery is at least part of problem if not all of it. 

Is only way to test that battery OUT of the system with a battery volt reader? I mean board has system measurements for 3.3 and 12 volt etc but I have little faith in their accuracy especially down to a few tenths of a volt which it sounds like in your experience makes difference of a system that barely starts and limps into Windows and one that boots perfectly...which obviously is a huge difference, especially if stability once in Windows was affected by that battery at >3 volts?


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 17, 2018)

I used a digital multimeter.  With hidden firmware in today's motherboards and cpus, no one knows what else uses that battery besides the rtc when computer is off.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 17, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> I used a digital multimeter.  With hidden firmware in today's motherboards and cpus, no one knows what else uses that battery besides the rtc when computer is off.



Yes multimeter was term I was looking for just couldn't think of it but I've used them many times on just household batteries AA/C/D cells etc just to test back in the day to see if they were good enough to use in landline message machines and various household appliances, been a while since I've used one not sure I even have one now.

I tried an interesting experiment to totally bypass that battery...I took it out, lol. So I'm running the board with no battery, so as I understand it on total shut-off it won't store any settings but when you restart PC or go into bios and makes changes it still should work correct? I'm trying it that way to rule it out as the issue. Currently I'm on laptop because I'm doing stress tests and board hums along fine at stock settings even with all memory used.

However, any attempt to overclock in bios gets me those weird starts and restarts and it almost boots but either hangs on a couple codes in bios if I try hitting reset as it's booting OR if I do nothing it just gets close to booting but shuts off and restarts with 00 code just as the last couple codes before entering bios screen show up.

So kinda weird that at stock settings it's perfectly stable, it wasn't with old power supply last day I tried it. It would boot with OC and stock but begrudgingly and neither was really stable and I didn't try many times because it was obvious it just wasn't going to work and PSU was at least one issue I had.

So I'm typing this on laptop but it is on third run of all of 16 gigs of memory linx testing with cpu/memory at stock and every run stable. So at the least it appears board will work at stock settings if nothing else. I have at least 3 of those batteries here but all are from boards minimum 8 years old...so I'm just going to buy a bunch locally they also are used in a lot of other household things you'd not expect when you pry off the back of battery cover so they are cheap enough and I will find use for them.

Would NOT having battery in effect overclock? I'm just wondering if when you reset from stock to OC if battery is needed to store info even long enough to restart, either way was interesting to see what it'd do with no battery...oh and of course my time/clock is wrong now lol but that's easy enough to get reset.



PolRoger said:


> Your PSU could be developing reliability issues.
> 
> I have multiple psu for different setups and two different ones... a 650w and a 750w (both out of warranty) still turn on and function but have become unreliable and cause running/overclocking issues. Not too long ago I went out and bought new psu to replace those two. Actually, just earlier this week I was clocking/testing on my X58 setup and was using my "suspect" 650w psu and it started acting up (again) with some hard shut downs... I went and swapped it out with an exact/identical 650W PSU and everything cleared right up. I'm probably going to go ahead and send those two faulty psu out to the local county e-recycler.








New PSU, new life. You called it. I also found my micron memory is either junk/and/or this board despises it. I was having same problems as I said earlier but at stock mode and micron modules at stock speed everything passed fine but any overclock like I used in past of memory/cpu wouldn't boot at all. I noticed this board gave fairly crappy results with micron modules even before and seemed finicky about them so swapped out the 2800 mhz Klevv's and this was result....

That one run with shit PSU using only 1.328 volts under load for 4.5 ghz wasn't a fluke, it's what this CPU is really capable of but that PSU and Micron modules were holding it back. This 4.6 ghz run required 1.375 volts under load, it passed a run or two with 1.36 volts so it may even work at 1.368 or something like that. Either way, this is much less voltage than I was using with that crappy PSU to get 4.5 ghz stable except for that last successful run of it's life. I thought this board was toast, but far from it....I also put in a new battery just to rule that out and did that before I swapped memory out so that could have been another problem I eliminated but I don't know didn't test old batteries.





Ran Cinebench again and almost broke 1700, I did once but I believe I had it at 4.7 or more and wasn't stable but this was 4.62 ghz linx stable and I got 1690 points so pretty happy with that result.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 19, 2018)

A few more mhz 8 to be precise, simply to say it's 4.6 ghz and not 4.592


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2018)

Dammit..  I want the 1680 v1...  I know it will do 4.7 stable....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 19, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Dammit..  I want the 1680 v1...  I know it will do 4.7 stable....



Just FYI I tried like hell to get it stable at exactly 4.7 ghz and with 125 multiplier pushing bclk or using 100 multiplier I couldn't get it to do 4.7 I tried that for a while before playing around with 4.6 or so.  Problem is it appears to need exponentially more voltage over 4.6 and I could get somewhat close and get run or two stable with only 2 or 4 gigs of ram but no more and temp of 2 hottest cores were 90 quickly. So yes I guarantee it will do 4.7 or possibly even more if I got a better pump/radiator. 

I already got it stable 4.7 ghz if you're willing to run memory at 1333 mhz or so lol. Hardly even ran hot but it's because rather than almost 1.3 volts for VTT and VCCSA voltage it can use around a volt or so and memory controller stays cool etc, one problem of having memory controller on the CPU is it really limits overclocking if you don't have below ambient cooling to deal with extra voltage and heat that comes with it. My ultimate goal is to down the road look into what the best radiator I can get is and I've already got a good pump which pumps like 1500 ml an hour so very high performance way more water moving than in these AIO's I"m using but I have no experience setting up a cooling loop and will take my time to figure that out and set it up correctly with aim of best cooling performance possible.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 25, 2018)

So I've been messing around and I didn't save it but 4.655 ghz was stable with 2400 mhz memory with meh timings. I tried 4.675 got auto reset, but I had couple voltages intentionally low hoping it'd work and that was after 1 successful 4 gig run. I upped the VCCSA and VTT ( I think) voltages slightly and it got to second run without shutdown but failed stability test so bit better but no go. Long story short, 4.7 ghz on 8 cores/ 22nm process with a 280 mm Corsair AIO water cooler even with (4) 175 CFM 140 mm silverstone fans is a bitch to cool and keep stable. I got within 50 mhz but again not sure 4.7 will happen as it is.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 27, 2018)

Got Extreme 9 board installed and 1680 v2 is up running again.  However, overclocking is back to basics for now -- 4.4GHz at 1.325v seems to be running without issue, any less voltage will BOSD within minutes in Prime 95.  Gonna have to try to get this CPU back to 4.6GHz...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 27, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Got Extreme 9 board installed and 1680 v2 is up running again.  However, overclocking is back to basics for now -- 4.4GHz at 1.325v seems to be running without issue, any less voltage will BOSD within minutes in Prime 95.  Gonna have to try to get this CPU back to 4.6GHz...



I considered getting an Asrock when I ended up with the Asus RIVE so definitely be interested in seeing how it goes.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 27, 2018)

My primary interest in the Asrock board was the 2x 8pin EPS.  Fairly certain the single 8pin on my ASUS P9X79 is what caused the fry -- 1.4v at ~4.6GHz might have been maxing out the cable (guessing near 300W?)  Not really sure if having 2 cables will affect stability, but I'll find out.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 27, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> My primary interest in the Asrock board was the 2x 8pin EPS.  Fairly certain the single 8pin on my ASUS P9X79 is what caused the fry -- 1.4v at ~4.6GHz might have been maxing out the cable (guessing near 300W?)  Not really sure if having 2 cables will affect stability, but I'll find out.



I'm using one 8 pin on this board it has a 4 and an 8 pin, I was only using the 4 pin with old power supply and when that was giving me issues and I smelled it and the plastic from the cable melted in the 4 pin connection is when I realized my power supply was crap. Thankfully I didn't use the 8 pin because I didn't have 8 pins that weren't broken I only had the 4 lol. First time I ever seen a power supply just melt where its' connectors....not a surprise I checked online and that power supply available not even 2 years ago is already discontinued. I'm assuming they had a lot of problems like this with it and it got pulled fast. 

Thankfully I've found my cpu does 4.6 ghz quite happily with 1.376 volts under load so it uses roughly 200 watts on its' own not sure total wattage at the wall that is ONLY the cpu.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> My primary interest in the Asrock board was the 2x 8pin EPS.  Fairly certain the single 8pin on my ASUS P9X79 is what caused the fry -- 1.4v at ~4.6GHz might have been maxing out the cable (guessing near 300W?)  Not really sure if having 2 cables will affect stability, but I'll find out.


Power isn't what would melt the connector, it would be current and resistance. For example, if it's not making good contact, that could make it run hot because there's more resistance which is what emits heat. It's 12v so that's about 25A total for the entire EPS connector (at 300w,) if that's split across 4 pairs of +12v and ground pins, that's roughly 6.25A per pin. You would probably need at least 4-6 more amps per pair to get 18 AWG hot enough to melt the plastic. My bet is that your +12v EPS connector was just loose fitting or not making great contact with one or more pins and that is what made the connector get hot and melt.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 28, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Thankfully I've found my cpu does 4.6 ghz quite happily with 1.376 volts under load so it uses roughly 200 watts on its' own not sure total wattage at the wall that is ONLY the cpu.



Think I'm settling down at 46x with 1.384v as well.  Linux doesn't like BCLK at all, have to leave it at 100.  Gonna have to investigate this + RAM next.  Doing my standard test by compiling 10 loops of GCC now.

4.7GHz seemed stable with Linpack Extreme at 37x127 at 1.405v but temps were 95C's.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 28, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Think I'm settling down at 46x with 1.384v as well.  Linux doesn't like BCLK at all, have to leave it at 100.  Gonna have to investigate this + RAM next.  Doing my standard test by compiling 10 loops of GCC now.
> 
> 4.7GHz seemed stable with Linpack Extreme at 37x127 at 1.405v but temps were 95C's.



Yeah 95 C is literally thermal shutdown # for me you're just lucky that your CPU is rated for over a 100 so you can technically do that and it won't throttle or shut off but regardless that's just very hot and shows at that level the CPU needs better cooling but I'd like to see posts of your various runs. Not sure why you'd have issue at over 100 bclk for me that hardly matters other than that 125 strap is best for 2400 mhz and above memory by far and 100 strap it runs about same temps give or take but uses 30-40 more watts  at same 4.5-4.6 ghz.





This is a successful 7 gig run at 4.62 with load voltage of 1.408. I had it so it drooped to 1.392 or less and it passed 7 runs with 10 gigs being tested. Weird bit is I tried 10 gigs again with this voltage of 1.408 and it passed one run and shut down/reset/restarted. I can run well over 1.4 volts @ 4.6 ghz or less. But even at 4.62 ghz if I test all or most of my memory it flakes out. But doing 3 gigs less and doing 7 gigs it passes just fine. So seems an auto shutoff kicks in whether it's vrm temps are too high or something because it only happens when I clock it high enough AND give it over 1.4 volts. I'll look through bios and see if I have any settings in there that may kick in and tell it to shut off as well it could be something in there I didn't notice.

I have a fan right over vrms on top of board but nothing really on the back/output area of board where there is a very large heatsink on the black edition, whereas reg RIVE has a smaller stack heatsink. At any rate an interesting problem to solve to at least see what causes that. Because otherwise OC is rock stable I don't even get BSOD's anymore unless I intentionally set memory settings so tight I know it'll happen.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 29, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Think I'm settling down at 46x with 1.384v as well.  Linux doesn't like BCLK at all, have to leave it at 100.  Gonna have to investigate this + RAM next.  Doing my standard test by compiling 10 loops of GCC now.
> 
> 4.7GHz seemed stable with Linpack Extreme at 37x127 at 1.405v but temps were 95C's.



I used Linux successfully up to 131.5 bclk or so, I found out my "wall" at 4.6 ghz/1.4 volts was BCLK not anything else I suspected. I did a run with 1.42 volts or so and up to 1 gig of memory used I could get stable for 10 runs with Linx with 4.7 ghz. May need more/less voltage but yeah temps quickly got to 92 even for the short seconds it did the runs so has no prayer using 2 gigs- 16 gigs of memory I'm using. Anyway platform is very BCLK sensitive in general so not surprised we both have hard wall limits. However I'd be surprised if you couldn't do up to about 107 bclk stable or using 125 strap the 131.5 or so I'm using. I think CPU is very willing it's the individual board and PCI-E bus and other things that get overclocked with the BCLK that go wonky and cause problems.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 30, 2018)

I didn't realize that anything past the straps (100, 125, 166) are fsb overclocks, that were contributing to my instability in Linux.  For example:

36 * 125.0 = 4.5GHz, 1.866 RAM strap = 2333MHz on RAM (No FSB overclock)
35 * 128.6 = 4.5GHz, 1.866 RAM strap = 2400MHz on RAM (3.6MHz FSB overclock)

So, to maximize the RAM on this motherboard, I oc'ed the BCLK to get the RAM to 2400MHz and maintain the same clock speed.  However, the 3.6MHz bus overclock must be causing problems for Linux, because it's much more sensitive.

I've now settled for 36 x 125 at 1.315v and tuned the memory at 2333MHz (72GB/s read, 67GB/s write, 65GB/s copy, 54.4ns latency) for 24/7.  It's great and fast for distributed compiling things in Gentoo now.

My RAM is 4x8GB that can run 2666MHz at 11-13-13-35-2T but this motherboard just will not boot above 2400MHz.  I've tried 1.7v on DIMMs and 1.25v SA/VTT.  I think it doesn't know how to train tertiary timings above 2400MHz.  May have to experiment with setting all the timings manually -- I can't believe that there's a hard limit by the board to just 2400MHz.

Dug up an old post on OCN, that might be helpful when trying for 2666MHz (especially the need to increase VCCSA upwards of 1.4v): 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...-discussion-owners-club-159.html#post25955435


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 30, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> I didn't realize that anything past the straps (100, 125, 166) are fsb overclocks, that were contributing to my instability in Linux.  For example:
> 
> 36 * 125.0 = 4.5GHz, 1.866 RAM strap = 2333MHz on RAM (No FSB overclock)
> 35 * 128.6 = 4.5GHz, 1.866 RAM strap = 2400MHz on RAM (3.6MHz FSB overclock)
> ...



I also have 16 gigs of memory x 4, or 4x4 like 4x4 truck lol, whereas you have 4x8 for 32 gigs which is twice as much memory for the board to handle THAT by itself even though you are only using 4 memory slots like me is certainly enough to lower the limits of your memory overclocking and BCLK overclocking. I've never tried 32 gigs in this board but if I had a set I would it'd be interesting but nothing I do uses anywhere near 16 gigs so seems pointless but it'd be fun to try

....like just now I got it to boot into windows and into cpuz- @ 4.962 ghz with 131.5 FSB....however only long enough to open cpu-z and it shut itself down lol. So for suicide screen shots and some benchmark fun I think if I lowered the FSB I may be able to get this to boot near 5 ghz I'll have to try just to see what she's willing to do. I was surprised I just upped multiplier and it booted very readily and made it into windows no problem. However, after a minute or so and me starting to open couple programs it just hard shut off. Again, I'll have to play around with it see if I can get it to stay on long enough for a run of something or at least a screenshot of CPUZ just to show I did it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 2, 2018)

My current stable Overclock. This is with the "new" memory and is about the best results with it I've gotten. Ironically running it at the rated 2800 mhz speed seemed to give far worse memory benchmarks and I didn't compare to all other cpu related stuff but at any rate 2455 mhz cr1 timings thus far are significantly better than 2800 mhz.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 2, 2018)

@dalekdukesboy What's you VTT/VCCSA ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 2, 2018)

Surprisingly low, part of how I've gotten better with OC'ing is let the board auto set a few voltages for starters and I get an idea of what memory/vtt/vccsa actually NEED versus me just pumping in what I think they need. I wish I could see settings IN windows but unless any of you know of a program that plays nice with windows 10 and this board I can't see all those settings except in bios itself.  The vtt  is 1.25 and the vccsa is 1.17.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks.
Hwinfo64 or AIDA64 ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 2, 2018)

I have a cpuidhw monitor and no on that, AIDA64 I don't use for that but obviously have for benchmarks I'll look around and see if it lists it there, that's a good idea. Yeah I used to have both vtt/vccsa 1.28'ish but it appears this chip really doesn't need it, least not on the RIVE black, and with a Power supply that actually supplies power adequately.

Good show on recommending AIDA64 for it indeed does have those listed once you go deep enough into the program to find where they are listed under simply "sensor".


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 3, 2018)

So after digging through some old ASrock X79 threads on OCN, I decided to give 4.7GHz another try on my 1680 V2.  Enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage, because it seems to be needed past a certain frequency for Sandy Bridge-E (predecessor).  Increased PLL Voltage to 1.903v (will lower later, but this is what got 4.7GHz on my previous 1660 V2.)  Increased VCore to 1.415v fixed.  Set multiplier to 38, strap to 125, and FSB to 123.7MHz.

Prime95 is maxing around 87C, AIDA FPU maxes in low 90's.  Realbench reaches 80C, as well as my standard 10 compiles of gcc.  Not too bad, +0.1v for +2GHz.  Passmark 9.0 scores 22,000. 1680 in CBR15.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 3, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> So after digging through some old ASrock X79 threads on OCN, I decided to give 4.7GHz another try on my 1680 V2.  Enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage, because it seems to be needed past a certain frequency for Sandy Bridge-E (predecessor).  Increased PLL Voltage to 1.903v (will lower later, but this is what got 4.7GHz on my previous 1660 V2.)  Increased VCore to 1.415v fixed.  Set multiplier to 38, strap to 125, and FSB to 123.7MHz.
> 
> Prime95 is maxing around 87C, AIDA FPU maxes in low 90's.  Realbench reaches 80C, as well as my standard 10 compiles of gcc.  Not too bad, +0.1v for +2GHz.  Passmark 9.0 scores 22,000. 1680 in CBR15.



I have that pll voltage and I believe it's set to off at the moment so glad you mentioned that haven't looked at it in some time, great job on OC'ing though, it definitely takes work with a decent water cooler to even try to get the 1680's 8 cores cooled at 4.7 ghz, no easy feat.

Speaking of what is the cooler/fans you got on that rig? I thought you may have mentioned it but yeah I admit I don't want to go through all these pages to find it lol.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 3, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I have that pll voltage and I believe it's set to off at the moment so glad you mentioned that haven't looked at it in some time, great job on OC'ing though, it definitely takes work with a decent water cooler to even try to get the 1680's 8 cores cooled at 4.7 ghz, no easy feat.
> 
> Speaking of what is the cooler/fans you got on that rig? I thought you may have mentioned it but yeah I admit I don't want to go through all these pages to find it lol.



EK Supremacy Universal on a 240mm + 120mm custom loop.  Even though the CPU overclock seemed stable at 4.7GHz with 5x compilations of GCC, the memory is now unstable at 2307MHz.  Lowering to 1600MHz is better, but still has intermittent instability.  It's probably the 123.7MHz FSB that the RAM doesn't like, or isn't a good combination with high overclock.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 3, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> EK Supremacy Universal on a 240mm + 120mm custom loop.  Even though the CPU overclock seemed stable at 4.7GHz with 5x compilations of GCC, the memory is now unstable at 2307MHz.  Lowering to 1600MHz is better, but still has intermittent instability.  It's probably the 123.7MHz FSB that the RAM doesn't like, or isn't a good combination with high overclock.



How many fans or what kind/specs on your rad? I have just a (relatively) crappy 280 mm AIO Corsair h110 extreme or something like that but I put 4 of the 140 mm 175 cfm silverstone fans and I seem to be in the ballpark of your temps as well as speed of processor with relatively the same voltage. 

Partially I ask because I want to upgrade what I've got but I want an idea of how much a custom loop and/or better pump will help. I have a bigger rad here it's the 480 mm AIO from Alphacool but pump is fairly lame....however the pump on this Corsair has NO specs listed anywhere that I've seen so I can't even really compare the two. I think the corsair has a stronger pump but no way to know. The occool I want to add a stronger pump to because it's an expandable model but not real confident on how to do so properly.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 3, 2018)

240mm and fans are from the original Swiftech H2O (not X) kit.  120mm rad is EK PE with a gentle typhoon fan.  All fans are in push configuration, as exhaust.  The pump is a D5 in PWM mode, running at about 65% max speed (3000/4700).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 3, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> 240mm and fans are from the original Swiftech H2O (not X) kit.  120mm rad is EK PE with a gentle typhoon fan.  All fans are in push configuration, as exhaust.  The pump is a D5 in PWM mode, running at about 65% max speed (3000/4700).



Wow I actually have a variant of the d5 pump but hesitant to hook it up because it's by OCCOOL and the directions are in chinese or something so which 2 holes I need to use without a reservoir is a bit of a mystery to me. At any rate, I do have a slightly bigger rad and definitely my fans are pushing a ton of air.






Speaking of rads I tried my occool again and temps were terrible, just like last time I put it on, not sure what the deal is but either the fittings are somehow not locking in and fluid isn't flowing right, I got hoses on wrong (yes I've moved them around and directions to it suck) or the pump has some issues. Regardless, was kinda sad I have this huge all copper rad and can't use it but for a paperweight till I figure out what the deal is, it used to work well.

However that forced me to obviously re-apply my corsair and in doing so I cleaned it all up and was very careful getting tight fit and got good tim and got it spread well after using alcohol to clean the cpu and AIO copper surface...now I'm running 10 gig memory LINX with 4.6 ghz same as before and highest temp core is 79! So, I obviously didn't have as good contact or tim spreading as I should have before. So with that added buffer I'm hoping now I can get 4.7 or maybe some higher memory #'s with cpu being cooler and happier.





However, better yet I realized one fan of the 3 on the rad wasn't running wasn't plugged back in! So....Shaved a degree or two or more off depending on which  core! Wow!

However....once again I'm trying for 4.7 ghz and now at least temps are fine lower 80's at highest but still getting errors if I try above 2 gigs of memory. I actually got it to pass 3 runs with 1 gig and I think 2 gigs of memory. But that means it's not exactly stable but I may now have better chance for 4.9 ghz benchmark and keep it benchmark stable well over 4.8 ghz....more to come.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice progress. A straight 47x100 or FSB overclock like 127x125 wasn't easy to stabilize and required lots of voltage 1.45v+.  Again, my strange 4.7GHz result was with under-clocking the 125MHz strap to 123.7 and use multiplier 38.  Be warned though, this seems to have de-stabilized my memory at 2300MHz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 4, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Nice progress. A straight 47x100 or FSB overclock like 127x125 wasn't easy to stabilize and required lots of voltage 1.45v+.  Again, my strange 4.7GHz result was with under-clocking the 125MHz strap to 123.7 and use multiplier 38.  Be warned though, this seems to have de-stabilized my memory at 2300MHz.



Thanks! Yes when my bigger rad/pump was giving me 50 celcius idle temps at 3.0ghz stock speed I was pretty bummed. I grumbled and put old corsair rad back on but instead of half ass slapping it on there in a "rage quit" mode I was very careful in every way and obviously it made a difference! Speaking of....I managed 4.7 ghz @ 130.58 FSB with memory I believe at 2440 or so...a 4 gig run so that's enough so it's at least stable enough I should be able to game etc and I'd probably not have any issues with it. 

Yeah, I had to back off of the 131.5 fsb and thus also the memory to get it to pass, I tried 4.725 or whatever that came out to and really didn't pass many runs unless it was less than a gig used which is nothing. So yeah as you said next after I dial this in bit better I'll try with 100 fsb and see if that allows for any more raw clock speed and either try 2333 mhz memory or 2666 mhz which I believe are the options at 100 fsb. Regardless, as you said this is major progress I thought I was going to slink in the corner with pure failure tonight with OC'ing this thing.







johnspack said:


> Dammit..  I want the 1680 v1...  I know it will do 4.7 stable....



Behold....you were right.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 6, 2018)

Best result thus far with 10 gig memory tested, 4.62 ghz with 132 fsb but due to some weird error the bus speed was left blank in the screenshot but every other value is correctly filled in CPUZ. I had the voltage high for 4.7 ghz runs so will lower and see what is max it needs and see if I can indeed get over 132 fsb or that is just it, so far it seems about far as it wants to go. Like I said for some reason the 100 fsb strap really gave fits when I tried 47 multiplier for 4.7 ghz and have no idea why but it really didn't like it and restarted rather quickly under stress test.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 6, 2018)

That 4.62GHz is still with 2400+ memory?  The core voltage is a bit high, but if that's what it takes, it's still under 1.45v and 85C.  There is something fundamentally limiting the 1680v2's max 24/7 clocks when compared to lower chips like 1660v2 and under, which can achieve 4.7-4.8GHz on the high-end.  Significantly more cache, +2 cores, and originally a 10-core SKU with disabled parts might be significant factors.

For 4.7GHz and 4.625GHz, I've tried memory at 1600 and 1833 to no avail.  While the CPU is stable (Linx, compiling, realbench), the memory cannot be stabilized at all -- sounds like a cache instability, since it is tied to the core clock on Ivy-Bridge.    This could be why in Haswell, the cache clock was separated out and still rarely any can run above 4.6GHz on the cache (ring) clocks, while core sores to 4.8 and 4.9GHz on good bins.  

It probably doesn't help that I run a mix of 2x8GB 2666MHz + 2x8GB 2993MHz for 32GB of RAM, but it was stable at 2333MHz 10-12-12-31-2T and 1.65v with 4.7GHz on my previous 1660 V2.  Running 4x4GB is definitely helping you get stability, compared to my results at 4.6+.  I've even tried swapping the memory modules around, and while it helped at first, longer memory tests always ended in errors again.

I'm convinced my 24/7 is stuck 4.5GHz at 1.312v and 2333MHz.  By the way, the PLL voltages turned out to not have any effects.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 6, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> That 4.62GHz is still with 2400+ memory?  The core voltage is a bit high, but if that's what it takes, it's still under 1.45v and 85C.  There is something fundamentally limiting the 1680v2's max 24/7 clocks when compared to lower chips like 1660v2 and under, which can achieve 4.7-4.8GHz on the high-end.  Significantly more cache, +2 cores, and originally a 10-core SKU with disabled parts might be significant factors.
> 
> For 4.7GHz and 4.625GHz, I've tried memory at 1600 and 1833 to no avail.  While the CPU is stable (Linx, compiling, realbench), the memory cannot be stabilized at all -- sounds like a cache instability, since it is tied to the core clock on Ivy-Bridge.    This could be why in Haswell, the cache clock was separated out and still rarely any can run above 4.6GHz on the cache (ring) clocks, while core sores to 4.8 and 4.9GHz on good bins.
> 
> ...




Everything you said is spot on, 2 more cores and more cache obviously is a drag on these cpu's once you get to a certain mhz ESPECIALLY if you are pounding the memory and trying for good mhz AND timings. Speaking of....





These are exact settings I had when I made that run I just neglected to have memory tab open to show it. Your "mix" of memory, has everything to do with your limitations not only somewhat with overall clocks but definitely will hold back your memory overclocks unless you got lucky and got two types of similar memories with same chips and similar timings etc etc. So yes memory on this platform even "matched" sets are picky, but you mix sticks and it's purely just luck of the draw if they will cooperate when you try to push them.

Also I mentioned it in post but this voltage was what I had already set to get 4.7 ghz meh/reasonably sort of stable....I'll try again just to see but if you go back I have a few runs on here I posted recently at up to 4.6  ghz requiring 1.375 volts with occasional flickers to 1.39 volts and I ran a few runs at 4.62 similar to this run I just posted and it passed fine. So yes voltage I had there was just for higher mhz and I didn't remember to change it back when I changed other settings in bios.



I also changed the vdroop voltage setting on CPU from high to ultra high so going at it a different way and having to adjust voltage accordingly to how it now doesn't droop. This run was at 1.408 volts under load. So it definitely didn't need the 1.440 or so it was getting in the run the other day, not sure what minimum is but I'll play around with that. Problem is the 132 fsb you see here is about as far as I have pushed it successfully so far so not sure I can go any more with FSB on this multiplier.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 7, 2018)

Already edited and added the last message like hell so new run new post and the load voltage is exactly what shows in this screenshot minus a couple moments it bumped to 1.408 so I'll have to drop several levels down in voltage to see what the least voltage it needs for this OC is. However regardless of what that is I'm quite happy with temps and voltages and really glad I did a much better job of applying tim/watercooler AIO block to the cpu, it shows in even temps with every core minus a couple which are obviously just under-reporting the temps and always have so those are just outliers.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 8, 2018)

Haven't tried video/games/GPU but at least for LINX purposes 4.62 ghz with 2462 mhz memory and 1.376 volts under load is stable for 10 runs anyway.





Best stable result I can get thus far 4.641 ghz with 2475 mhz Cas 10 memory with 1.392-1.408 volts under load. I'm going to slip down the voltage and see if it can do 1.392 or less under stress. I tried 1.360 volts under load for 4.62 ghz and it passed 6 runs so it was pretty close but just not quite enough.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 9, 2018)

That was the best I could get with hynix or whatever the high speed RAM was put my Micron back in and had to fight with it but realized it was only "seeing" 2-3 of my Ram sticks instead of 4 because of bad settings. I thought this black edition RIVE just didn't like the micron before but just have to adjust couple settings in timings or it won't work properly or at all. Still working on stability but as expected without even getting to ideal settings they already are getting better bandwidth #'s.



Micron does significantly better write/copy times both near 70k mbs and primary timings are "looser" than the Klevv memory, but being double sided and having much tighter secondary/tertiary timings makes all the difference in actual performance. I had to boost VTT/VCCSA voltages a bit though as a tradeoff for stability compared to Klevv memory. Micron FTW.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 11, 2018)

Crickets....lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2018)

dalekdukesboy said:


> That was the best I could get with hynix or whatever the high speed RAM was put my Micron back in and had to fight with it but realized it was only "seeing" 2-3 of my Ram sticks instead of 4 because of bad settings. I thought this black edition RIVE just didn't like the micron before but just have to adjust couple settings in timings or it won't work properly or at all. Still working on stability but as expected without even getting to ideal settings they already are getting better bandwidth #'s.View attachment 112248
> 
> Micron does significantly better write/copy times both near 70k mbs and primary timings are "looser" than the Klevv memory, but being double sided and having much tighter secondary/tertiary timings makes all the difference in actual performance. I had to boost VTT/VCCSA voltages a bit though as a tradeoff for stability compared to Klevv memory. Micron FTW.



I only reply to myself because....this result was me just plugging my microns in with settings mostly the same as the Klevv's with couple small changes to get it stable....I have tinkered, toiled, and tried every setting from primary to tertiary to even RTL/IO's which are tough to figure out; point is the memory benchmarks were practically identical or unstable lol. I just want 70kmb/s across the board...the write time as you can see is in mid 69's and I barely saw 70k a couple times no matter what I changed. With read/copy ditto 76k mb/s for read and 70k mb/s for copy at best no matter what I did. 

Not sure what the technical "maximum bandwidth" for this platform/cpu is but my cpu is listed at 59,000 mb/s on Intel's site so obviously that isn't truly the max. I've seen threads about that # that Intel lists on their Ark cpu info webpage but not sure what real answer is.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 13, 2018)

Your max theoretical peak bandwidth is: 79,232MB/s

One of my old goals on Z97 was maximizing this bandwidth, and I came so close: At 2666MHz in dual channel, I reached about 94% efficiency at best, which is 40.1GB/s out of 42.7GB/s max.






For now, I've settled for 4.5GHz (36x125) at 1.320v on my 1680v2 with 32GB 2333MHz memory for 24/7.  The memory is tightened as much as possible to pass 2hours of GSAT. Timings:
10-12-12-31-2T 1.65v, VTT/SA both at 1.1v
tRFC =220
tRRD = 4
tFAW = 16
tRTP = 4
tCWL = 7
AIDA64 was 69GB/s read 67GB/s write and 65GB/s copy out of max 74.6GB/s, so about 90% efficient.

I ended up going back one release in BIOS, because the latest is unpredictable when it comes to cold booting 125MHz strap overclocks.  The prior BIOS also doesn't cold boot at 36x125, but it's predictable that if a successful 45x100 cold boots, then 36x125 warm boot will be stable afterward.  4.625GHz was semi-stable but required 1.4+ voltage and operating temps were high 80's, so decided against that for daily setting.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Your max theoretical peak bandwidth is: 79,232MB/s
> 
> One of my old goals on Z97 was maximizing this bandwidth, and I came so close: At 2666MHz in dual channel, I reached about 94% efficiency at best, which is 40.1GB/s out of 42.7GB/s max.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that good information! I did't realize I was so close to the max I could possibly do but I had a feeling that was the case because #'s I'm getting are as high as I've seen in all the X79 threads old or new. How did you figure out my theoretical max bandwidth by the way? Also I would love to see your screenshots of your E1680v2 setup and nice results on the 4790k.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 14, 2018)

The bandwidth formula is: (speed * 64 * channels) / 8 = MB/s

Former 1660v2 at 4.7GHz with 4x8GB, which was actually stable:








1680v2 at 4.7GHz for benchmarks -- way too hot and not 100% stable:


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 14, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> The bandwidth formula is: (speed * 64 * channels) / 8 = MB/s
> 
> Former 1660v2 at 4.7GHz with 4x8GB, which was actually stable:
> View attachment 112503View attachment 112504View attachment 112505
> ...



Been a while since I've done all those tests especially at once and never have I done them at the settings I have now which are 100 % stable and I'll have to play around with highest benchmark stable settings see what I can do, I'd be pretty happy to get cinebench etc at 4.8 ghz + and see what it does. I know it can do 4.7 already did that only difference is I have windows 10 64 bit but at 4.64 ghz I'll run all those and I think you'll be surprised at how high I get.







Quickly upped the multiplier by 1 and upped voltage to what I guess'd would be benchmark stable, and there's an almost 4.8 ghz cinebench lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 16, 2018)

Justy FYI on those last benchmarks technically NOT stable only because the 130 Refresh cycle time I had set on my memory was way too tight thought I had tested it but somehow I didn't, however the #'s in the benchmarks are close to what are stable and I'll rerun them and see what I get.

Speaking of, despite past failings I decided to try to inch up my OC by just upping the Bus speed slightly and so far managed 2 "bumps" up with a slight bump of voltage with each to get them totally stable. So definitely near the point of diminishing returns or just no returns, but there is a little left beyond the 4.640 I got stable. So now I'm at 4.65 lol. A whole 10 megahertz but, I guess it's something and how you have to do it when you're near the limit of what your setup will be able to do.







Above 4.645 @ 1.392 load









and above 4.65 @ 1.408 load





4.663 ghz passes with 1.424/1.440 under load.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Now this is starting to get interesting.....so close to 4.7 ghz and almost to 134 fsb! Never gotten here before, so I may partially be able to thank the RIVE black for this.

Just FYI to Mouacyk and anyone here who has my processor I have LLC set to ultra high so the actual voltage shown here is lower than load unfortunately, load voltage I believe was 1.456 volts. I mention this partially because Mouacyk was dead on right saying that is roughly what these 1680's seem to need around 4.7 volts. And as you can see my temps are "OK" but I got the one core that nudged 89 degrees so 90 is highest I want to go but processor has stayed stable right up to 94 so this is worst case scenario nothing I ever do will get it this hot so I'll also see if any VTT/VCCSA or other voltages can be nudged down even if it shaves a little off temp it'd be good plus less stress on the mobo and capacitors etc.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Put the Klevv single sided memory back in just to see what it could do and got highest FSB and memory speed yet. I honestly didn't think it would go this far but was playing around with it yesterday and realized it had more left in the tank than I previously thought.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Still tuning/playing around, some unsuccessful restarts but appears this cpu and the Rive Black really likes high fsb and high speed memory, tight timings and high multipliers....not so much.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 26, 2019)

Holy shit. So close to 4.7 ghz stable with 138 fsb! Tweaked some secondary voltages and got them lower which allowed me to push furthest to date...I also elected to go with tight CR1 timings @ 2576 mhz on memory so I may see if I can get 2900+ like above screenshot at same speed because that if stable will get some nice memory #'s straight across the board.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 21, 2019)

Current state of my pc, side panel been off for a while but had top on and one rad in case for majority of time, however I have a few watercooling units I've messed around with over last year or two and latest is the one on top of the pc which has a D5 pump built into the AOC and it so happened to be same brand as the big rad I have on floor in picture already so I decided to put the two together in a loop. The prior few stress tests I was doing with only the 240 mm rad with d5 and I can tell you temps have gone down considerably with the second rad I just need to figure out fan and rad configuration in box so it all works and is secure as well as has optimal airflow.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 21, 2019)

My X79 was retired a couple of years ago, it rests in it's original retail box, along with my 3930K.

In it's prime, I was able to OC it to 5GHz, you can read about it here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...xtreme-3-way-gtx-580-sli.155527/#post-2465920
















Can't believe I posted that in 2011! Thanks for the trip down nostalgia lane, glad to see some RIVE boards still rocking!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 21, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> My X79 was retired a couple of years ago, it rests in it's original retail box, along with my 3930K.
> 
> In it's prime, I was able to OC it to 5GHz, you can read about it here:
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear you, I originally bought my X79 at a down time in my life as a way to buy myself some happiness so to speak lol. That was back in summer of 2012 it was still relatively new tech then, I still have original RIVE board I had which had bent pins and now I have a RIVE black I bought recently to replace the 2nd RIVE I had which is repairable but had a PSU issue so I just went with the black to get best possible board for my setup, and I had an ES 3960 for longest time then I had 3930k for a fair while after that came with 2nd board and now since last April I got the 8 core Xeon 1680 which is about best I can get for this board. 

That mess I'm setting up there is to try and get temps down enough on 8 cores to get to 4.7 ghz with 2400+ memory and good bandwidth, so far temps came down but still won't test stable so tells me that I may be nearing limit of what can be down with above ambient cooling. But I'm going to put it back together slap as many fans as I can on those two rads and get max  airflow and water flow with pump and see what happens.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> My X79 was retired a couple of years ago, it rests in it's original retail box, along with my 3930K.
> 
> In it's prime, I was able to OC it to 5GHz, you can read about it here:
> 
> ...



Reminds me of my 920 D0 and Tri SLI GTX 580's as well   Loved that setup...  I should have moved on to X79 but never did..  The 3930k's were amazing CPUs, had a 4960X for a while back along, that did pretty well   Always said if I was going to upgrade properly from the 920 I'd get an 8 core and then along came the 5960X...  

Still have a X79 board, got my eyes on a Rampage 4 Black Edition if my mate ever gives it up... lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 21, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah I hear you, I originally bought my X79 at a down time in my life as a way to buy myself some happiness so to speak lol. That was back in summer of 2012 it was still relatively new tech then, I still have original RIVE board I had which had bent pins and now I have a RIVE black I bought recently to replace the 2nd RIVE I had which is repairable but had a PSU issue so I just went with the black to get best possible board for my setup, and I had an ES 3960 for longest time then I had 3930k for a fair while after that came with 2nd board and now since last April I got the 8 core Xeon 1680 which is about best I can get for this board.
> 
> That mess I'm setting up there is to try and get temps down enough on 8 cores to get to 4.7 ghz with 2400+ memory and good bandwidth, so far temps came down but still won't test stable so tells me that I may be nearing limit of what can be down with above ambient cooling. But I'm going to put it back together slap as many fans as I can on those two rads and get max  airflow and water flow with pump and see what happens.




Yes, Sandy Bridge was such a fun architecture to work with, so much potential, I mean, to think people were able to OC to 5GHz 8 years ago?

And then the performance uplift from the previous Core generation was just ridiculous, you don't see that anymore, made you a true believer in Moore's law huh? The sky was the limit...

Sounds like you're constrained by high temperature, using a push/pull configuration for your radiator should definitely help shave off a couple more degrees, and as a last resort, you can try dumping that radiator in a bucket with ice water, that should let you push to 5GHz.

Definitely much harder to pull such high clocks with 8 cores, good luck!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 25, 2019)

I was going to mention you had 6 cores and I have 8 but you already did, also I'm not just trying to run benchies I'm running linx/burntest which is a torture test/stability test lol. I just got 4.7 ghz stable for 5 runs earlier today also put it in another thread. I've had this chip since I think last April and now putting that 2 rad loop together with a real d5 pump this is what I got.

However temps are NOT the problem now which is what was frustrating. I can keep it in low/mid 80's which is diddly and that's only if you believe the diodes on the 2 hottest cores. At this point what happens is it will just shut off and restart if I push it too far but it passes a couple of IBT runs. So the cpu/mobo literally just seems to "give up".


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 25, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I was going to mention you had 6 cores and I have 8 but you already did, also I'm not just trying to run benchies I'm running linx/burntest which is a torture test/stability test lol. I just got 4.7 ghz stable for 5 runs earlier today also put it in another thread. I've had this chip since I think last April and now putting that 2 rad loop together with a real d5 pump this is what I got.
> 
> However temps are NOT the problem now which is what was frustrating. I can keep it in low/mid 80's which is diddly and that's only if you believe the diodes on the 2 hottest cores. At this point what happens is it will just shut off and restart if I push it too far but it passes a couple of IBT runs. So the cpu/mobo literally just seems to "give up".
> 
> View attachment 119430



Be careful of the restarts -- I think it's due to  unclean power if it is sufficient.  This happened to my 1660v2 (clocked to 4.7GHz) and eventually, it could not run any load -- it would just shut off after starting up.  I discovered that my EPS connector on the motherboard had melted and possibly made a few pins go bad, lowering the power delivery considerably, enough to de-stabilize the computer even at stock.  My PSU (Seasonic X850) turned out to be fine after I replaced the motherboard and used a 1680v, so I'm fairly sure it was the old motherboard connector going bad.

If you have multiple EPS connectors, use them all.  I would point extra fans at the connector(s) too if you have spares, especially for stress testing.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah I have every power source plugged in and I do have fans on those connectors and the VRM which is in the same area thankfully. Without the fan/s I shudder to think. I've played around with a few things settings wise as well as made sure all connections are solid. I've actually raised the overclock a bit over what you see above and no restarts etc so may have been a bad connection or setting. I actually got it to pass 5 runs of linx at 4.720 ghz then it just failed the test but yeah something definitely wasn't quite right with power but seems good now and I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 25, 2019)

It doesn't hurt to check your CMOS battery too, to make sure it's over 3v, because I've had restart issues with bad batteries that read under 3v.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 25, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> It doesn't hurt to check your CMOS battery too, to make sure it's over 3v, because I've had restart issues with bad batteries that read under 3v.



Thanks, did that not long ago and put new one in.

So now all I have left to do is see how far I can push it stably and also play around with memory, I might put microns back in and see if I can get them to cooperate with it at 4.7 and get 70mb/s across the board again.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 26, 2019)

I still have the issue whatever it is, I had voltage bit higher than in my 5 run successful run I posted earlier but otherwise settings were identical and I went for 10 runs @ 4.711 I did have fsb slightly higher just noticed but anyway it went 7-8 runs successfully and restarted. So it's just odd that it doesn't fail early on or randomly I'd think if power delivery were an issue it would be more random and fail on 1st run or 2nd run or anywhere inbetween no? There is another power connector I believe for gpu and/or memory but I'll have to look at schematic and figure it out.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 26, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I still have the issue whatever it is, I had voltage bit higher than in my 5 run successful run I posted earlier but otherwise settings were identical and I went for 10 runs @ 4.711 I did have fsb slightly higher just noticed but anyway it went 7-8 runs successfully and restarted. So it's just odd that it doesn't fail early on or randomly I'd think if power delivery were an issue it would be more random and fail on 1st run or 2nd run or anywhere inbetween no? There is another power connector I believe for gpu and/or memory but I'll have to look at schematic and figure it out.



Some old threads suggest it's potentially a defective power phase in some batches:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-Black-Edition-random-restart-shutdown-reboot
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?46110-R4E-Black-UNBELIEVABLE!-DISAPPOINTED!-*Please-Read*

If you aren't already using it, try using 170% CPU capability which masks the problem and allows you to run even longer before the random shutdown happens.  Other suggestions say to relax RAM timings, which might make sense in your case since you are pushing CPU further and further.  CPU and RAM usually trade off against each other.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 26, 2019)

Good info, I hope not. I haven't literally had anything fall off board but could still be a faulty phase. I already use full cpu capability etc, however my shutdowns aren't really "random" because they always happen when stress is on the board, random would be if it could happen at anytime idling or just surfing web etc.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

I hope these are ok here...













  

Found one of the EVGA Classifieds I was after


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2019)

phill said:


> I hope these are ok here...


It looks, feels, and tastes like X79, so I'd say it's okay. 

That's also a massive cooler. I can't stand covering DRAM slots. That stuff drives me insane.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

That's alright then   I've got a Rampage Formula up in the loft with my 3820 (the one that's not dead that I found out! ) and I'm still waiting on a Rampage Black Edition....  

It's a Noctua D14 something or other...  I only used it as it was quick and easy to put on the CPU with a bit of paste to test the boards worked   I'm not a fan of such massive coolers but it does manage to do the job well  

Not quite sure what to do with that one yet..  If I can find a X99 Classified and I can afford at some point a X299 CPU, maybe I could get all my Classifieds up and running...  Still, are there any other Xeon's I could try in my X79's??  That don't cost a bomb??


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 27, 2019)

I like it, the board is very clean and simple looking.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 28, 2019)

Update to my issues with RIVE black....I'm typing from same rig but with a regular RIVE I ordered when I first had an issue with this board early on but thought board was OK so I never used it and decided to keep it and not sell it/return it. So, I'm glad I did lol. I put it all together yesterday but temps were high, waterblock wasn't tight, simple solution. Also I was having trouble getting it to boot....humorous reason is I was tired and I kept setting memory timings to 10-12-12-12 expecting it to work lol. 

Anyway still monkeying with settings etc but reason I decided to do this was Tuesday night I clocked down the RIVE black in hopes of just living with whatever the issue was...worked for a bit but then screen starting randomly shutting on/off and it was something I had noticed on occasion before but rarely and forgot about it. However it was to point it was unusable every few seconds it turned on/off, I feared GPU could have issue but now in new mobo none of the weirdness of screen or the shutdowns happens. Now it does what you'd expect and if I have bad settings Windows crashes and gives error. 

So no idea how or what is stable with this board still messing with it but it looked almost new when I got it and has newest bios and everything appears fine and the compiling issues of the black board are gone, also I notice I don't have to set the LLC as high to get high voltage delivered to board so that definitely points to a power delivery problem that was goofing everything up including my GPU had issues overclocking for a while, now I suspect it wasn't getting consistent power along with CPU/memory/etc. So I'm back to the original RIVE with 1680 V2 etc, let's see what old girl can do.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 28, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Update to my issues with RIVE black....I'm typing from same rig but with a regular RIVE I ordered when I first had an issue with this board early on but thought board was OK so I never used it and decided to keep it and not sell it/return it. So, I'm glad I did lol. I put it all together yesterday but temps were high, waterblock wasn't tight, simple solution. Also I was having trouble getting it to boot....humorous reason is I was tired and I kept setting memory timings to 10-12-12-12 expecting it to work lol.
> 
> Anyway still monkeying with settings etc but reason I decided to do this was Tuesday night I clocked down the RIVE black in hopes of just living with whatever the issue was...worked for a bit but then screen starting randomly shutting on/off and it was something I had noticed on occasion before but rarely and forgot about it. However it was to point it was unusable every few seconds it turned on/off, I feared GPU could have issue but now in new mobo none of the weirdness of screen or the shutdowns happens. Now it does what you'd expect and if I have bad settings Windows crashes and gives error.
> 
> So no idea how or what is stable with this board still messing with it but it looked almost new when I got it and has newest bios and everything appears fine and the compiling issues of the black board are gone, also I notice I don't have to set the LLC as high to get high voltage delivered to board so that definitely points to a power delivery problem that was goofing everything up including my GPU had issues overclocking for a while, now I suspect it wasn't getting consistent power along with CPU/memory/etc. So I'm back to the original RIVE with 1680 V2 etc, let's see what old girl can do.


That's a lot of effort to debug the issue, and it seems might just be a bad board.  Back in the days, there were some activity on OCN about X79 socket overvolting and killing chips (due to the extra overvolt pin).  ASUS may have done a bit too much on this platform with their high-end boards and didn't QC them properly, based on the RIVBE problems.  Not sure if that's prior to their migration to full automation or after.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 29, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> That's a lot of effort to debug the issue, and it seems might just be a bad board.  Back in the days, there were some activity on OCN about X79 socket overvolting and killing chips (due to the extra overvolt pin).  ASUS may have done a bit too much on this platform with their high-end boards and didn't QC them properly, based on the RIVBE problems.  Not sure if that's prior to their migration to full automation or after.



Yeah, trust me I wasn't at all looking forward to just ditching the board but things were just getting worse, particularly once the display just randomly blinks on and off almost constantly that was it, it's been kinda quirky and odd from the start so it probably always had a problem and me using it and pushing it just exposed it more, oh well. So I'm back to the board I started with lol, 3rd one to be precise, but considering I bought first one in 2012 that isn't so bad. I'd have loved to have the black work it seemed like a killer board it pushed memory and fsb etc to the hilt but obviously it had some circuitry issues.

Now I have a board that never just shuts off and if it crashes it's because windows fails and that is to be expected when overclocking. So far it works well but it is really picky about memory settings. If I keep this system any length of time maybe I'll buy another RIVE black down the road and give it a 2nd chance and see if I get a better board. For now, I just have to be happy I so happened to end up with an extra board I didn't intend on and all I had to do was go in other room bring it in here and do the surgery and it was done, no searching, ordering and waiting for a board to arrive. Looking on the bright side lol


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 29, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> That's a lot of effort to debug the issue, and it seems might just be a bad board.  Back in the days, there were some activity on OCN about X79 socket overvolting and killing chips (due to the extra overvolt pin).  ASUS may have done a bit too much on this platform with their high-end boards and didn't QC them properly, based on the RIVBE problems.  Not sure if that's prior to their migration to full automation or after.


It could just  be a design thing with that particular board. I have two P9X79 Deluxe boards, my old 3820 is in the other machine and the more recent 3930k in the one I'm using now. I've pushed the both pretty hard at times, but I never fried components on either board.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 29, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> It could just  be a design thing with that particular board. I have two P9X79 Deluxe boards, my old 3820 is in the other machine and the more recent 3930k in the one I'm using now. I've pushed the both pretty hard at times, but I never fried components on either board.



Yes, but this board had some "funk" in it from the start when I bought it so much so I bought this regular RIVE as a replacement when I thought it was dead but then it started working seemingly fine for a while. Anyway I was using crappy pump that came with AIO cooler I had that was expandable and I was trying to add a d5 pump and somehow it wasn't working properly I believe I even described experience earlier in thread. 

I'd say it was just a design thing or it doesn't like certain cpu's etc but I had issues with the gpu overclocking and the CPU overclocking and shutdowns and right from the start the ultra high/extreme LLC options did NOT work board would just shut down on startup or under load if it made it to windows. I thought it odd but it worked on lower settings so I wrote that off as a quirk or oddity. Now even when I downclocked it to 4.5 ghz few nights ago the screen was just randomly going black and then turning back on and it's not the GPU. Using the same gpu in new board and it's fine and it was in old RIVE I had.

So I simply have to conclude from all the things I tried the board either was messed up when I got it or the crappy PSU I first used with it fried some components or at least helped it along if it already was limping. At any rate, a learning experience it is what it is. Probably some bad capacitors/resistors or other electrical problem that is not allowing the power delivery to work properly. I could go through list of problems (maybe I will in another post) but for now I'm just tuning in my RIVE....3rd RIVE lol.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 29, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> ultra high/extreme LLC options


With enough voltage, essentially turning off LLC can kill a CPU. Personally, I don't think fiddling with LLC is worth it for a 24/7 overclock, but that's me. My P9X79 hasn't been the best of overclocking boards, but it definitely has a lot of options for tweaking and it gets the job done. Personally, one of the biggest selling points (for me,) was the 16+4 power phases on the P9X79 Deluxe. It really is a great board. I wouldn't have two of them now otherwise.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 30, 2019)

Right now I'm ready to just give up. I couldn't get the realtek onboard sound to "show up" when I clicked on the settings but the sound worked. After a restart it still doesn't "see" them but I've had issues with the onboard sound with one of the other boards and that's why I have an add on soundblaster card so no big deal I put that in...still doesn't fucking work. Now, after updating all drivers etc with 2 speakers and a subwoofer I've had for a decade + suddenly only way sound will work is if I pick "5.1 surround" and my 3 speakers pretend to be the surround sound speakers and will work as such, no other proper stereo setting works.

Admittedly I'm close to throwing whole box out the window after pissing in it. The irony here is one thing that always worked on that fucked up black RIVE I just took out of the system was the nice built in HD soundcard it had.  I know there's an answer here and I can think straight and troubleshoot it I'm just too pissed and annoyed to even deal with it.  The irony that nothing worked correctly but sound on other system now this one seems perfect and yes the stereo/sound did work at first just the software/hardware wasn't communicating but it worked, now at some point as I said when I was fiddling with getting OC dialed back in with restarts...this weird surround only speakers thing happened and no other configuration works. This is after installing latest drivers etc for both the onboard and the add on card.

UPDATE: I still don't know what is up with realtek onboard sound but the add on card I had from few years back I used for a good while on one of the RIVE's needs a splitter from the typical green speaker input....to a red/white 2 prong connector that goes into the card. Thankfully I still had manual and after taking a break and laying on couch to chill I wondered if I still had manual (I keep everything) unfortunately that's why so much shit is around but in this case it pointed right to splitter...and I was even smart enough to put it in my empty old PSU box that I have all my tools/screws/odds and ends to do my pc work with. It was right there in plain sight I wasn't sure I'd ever find it but I just looked in the box I use most and barely notice it anymore apparently for it was right in there....now I got stereo and it's an older sound blaster creative card but it's still at least as good or better than the one onboard black board and quite a bit better than realtek even though I find those to be decent. So...thanks for letting me rant and I even solved my problem sooner and easier than expected. God computers can be frustrating! lol

Another sound oddity I want to run by you guys now that I do have it (somewhat) working. There are several options regular stereo/stereo direct/surround 5.1 for some reason regular stereo doesn't work with anything in Windows, but if you hit "test" it does work when soundcard software tests the soundcard/speakers. Only option will work is "Stereo Direct" which seems to be stereo but you can't use any tuner or effects with it....any ideas? I tried reinstalling realtek and it still has that same oddity, so part of me thinks this may be a driver/windows problem especially where Windows obviously has shut off incorrectly so many times. That I will pursue and seek to correct but beyond that if you guys had other ideas or experience with sound issues that may help me not waste more time down wrong path I'd love to hear it.

Just on a humorous note, the first couple paragraphs of my last rage/quit type post reminded me of the many memes out there that show either a monkey or donkey headed figure etc smashing a desktop or laptop to bits or shoving it off the table presumably because of issues with it lol. I have a feeling I'm not alone on this forum with having a few moments like last night (and others) where enthusiasts of all levels of experience had an absolute love/hate relationship with PC and wondered why they bothered with it to begin with.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Just out of curiosity what is the highest you guys have run stable on your FSB on your X79 rigs? I'm particularly interested with people who have an Asus board or cpu similar to mine ivy-E but anyone can feel free to post I just am curious what people get/expect for OC'ing their FSB or if many of you don't even push it on X79? On this new board so far highest I got stable is 135 at the 125 strap so roughly 10 mhz OC from stock 125.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2019)

phill said:


> I hope these are ok here...
> 
> View attachment 119589
> 
> ...



Romeo.... Oh Romeo...

Where for art thou Quad Channel Memory Romeo.


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

It was a shame that my air cooler got in the way of ram I used, but I should have used the smaller ram lol  Thankfully for a quick turn on and test that it actually posted, that was good enough for me...    If only the same could have been said for the UD7 board I bought...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 6, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Romeo.... Oh Romeo...
> 
> Where for art thou Quad Channel Memory Romeo.



Never thought of Romeo and Juliet when I fire up my quad channel x79 but interesting thought to put in my head...



phill said:


> It was a shame that my air cooler got in the way of ram I used, but I should have used the smaller ram lol  Thankfully for a quick turn on and test that it actually posted, that was good enough for me...    If only the same could have been said for the UD7 board I bought...



This is one reason of many I a couple years ago got my first AIO water cooler, I had so many clearance issues and even in some cases had to almost bend the side panel to get it on because the air cooler stood out so far, not to mention the cable wiring nightmare trying to get around that massive copper/metal skyscraper you had filling the middle of your motherboard. I still have my dh-14 Noctua in spare parts bin and it's nostalgic, but I don't miss having it in my CPU one bit.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh this isn't directly an X79 thing but it's related because it runs my X79 literally lol, Windows 10. I'll preface this with saying I've loved and hated Windows since I first saw it as 3.1 or whatever the first version was then through Windows 95-Present which is Windows 10.  Windows 7 I liked the layout, however I did have a lot of stability issues and honestly so far of all the Windows versions I've had Windows Vista was by far the worst (never tried WIndows 8.1) the interface alone and stories I heard about it scared me away and now I have Windows 10 just for compatibility and appears Microsoft may not even move on from it just update it. 
Anyway just wondering who here has it, and what suggestions you'd have to make it run better or what programs I can shut off as well as what are the big offenders for stability issues especially when pushing your OC as I always do. I don't give a crap about all the effects I just want the leanest version of WIndows with what I need with the least possibility of it having issues. Anyway would love to hear thoughts and suggestions on what I can do and what programs maybe even in Windows I can use to tune it up because it's crashed plenty and had tons of things installed/uninstalled etc and I'm sure it isn't in perfect health.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Oh this isn't directly an X79 thing but it's related because it runs my X79 literally lol, Windows 10. I'll preface this with saying I've loved and hated Windows since I first saw it as 3.1 or whatever the first version was then through Windows 95-Present which is Windows 10.  Windows 7 I liked the layout, however I did have a lot of stability issues and honestly so far of all the Windows versions I've had Windows Vista was by far the worst (never tried WIndows 8.1) the interface alone and stories I heard about it scared me away and now I have Windows 10 just for compatibility and appears Microsoft may not even move on from it just update it.
> Anyway just wondering who here has it, and what suggestions you'd have to make it run better or what programs I can shut off as well as what are the big offenders for stability issues especially when pushing your OC as I always do. I don't give a crap about all the effects I just want the leanest version of WIndows with what I need with the least possibility of it having issues. Anyway would love to hear thoughts and suggestions on what I can do and what programs maybe even in Windows I can use to tune it up because it's crashed plenty and had tons of things installed/uninstalled etc and I'm sure it isn't in perfect health.




O&O shutup10

Startisback or classicshell - install these last though in the past I've had Windows updates break my Windows 10 because it didn't like one of these and wouldn't allow me onto my desktop. I had no choice but to reinstall Windows 10

Anyway I think there's like a Windows 10 lite version in existence or if not it will be soon.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 8, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> O&O shutup10
> 
> Startisback or classicshell - install these last though in the past I've had Windows updates break my Windows 10 because it didn't like one of these and wouldn't allow me onto my desktop. I had no choice but to reinstall Windows 10
> 
> Anyway I think there's like a Windows 10 lite version in existence or if not it will be soon.



Thanks for quick response! Yes I was just going through posts of endless complaints of how Windows 10 "broke" or did the breaking of raid setups and various other specific pc setups that other operating systems were working fine with. Oddly this RIVE seems stable as a rock and isn't having the shutoff issues that the RIVE black ended up suffering from as well as not being able to run/start with LLC on highest settings...but that said Windows is really enjoying blue screening with errors under stress or LINX just fails. I can't for the life of me figure out how a system that had serious power delivery problems as the black RIVE could actually pass multiple runs of stress tests at 4.7 ghz + and seemingly healthy RIVE's (had a few) can't. However I'd had start menu glitches and issues with Cortana recently etc so I know WIndows is a bit "off" and part of it could be the many times it simply was shut off incorrectly as the RIVE black crashed. 

Anyway this RIVE is here to stay so all I can really do is make sure Windows isn't the culprit and go from there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

I turn Cortana off on all my machines. I even turn OK GOOGLE off on all my android devices. Its not something ive ever really needed


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 17, 2019)

No idea what the deal with this thing is, I can't even get it stable at 4. 6 ghz with cpu running cooler than ever. I went back to beginning of this thread and on RIVE I was using at the time on win 7 it actually was stable at 4.7 ghz with low memory settings. Now with this board, NOTHING passes above 4.6 ghz makes absolutely zero sense. I'd say it was CPU degradation after a year of using it (which isn't very long) but considering I got the highest stable OC's at lowest voltages just days ago with a failing RIVE black board...that doesn't add up. I admit I'm pretty bummed, I got best cooling I've ever had yet I can't figure out what is going on. Only thing I haven't tried is reflashing bios to see if that is an issue. I know I've reset bios but I will do that now and give it a try.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> No idea what the deal with this thing is, I can't even get it stable at 4. 6 ghz with cpu running cooler than ever. I went back to beginning of this thread and on RIVE I was using at the time on win 7 it actually was stable at 4.7 ghz with low memory settings. Now with this board, NOTHING passes above 4.6 ghz makes absolutely zero sense. I'd say it was CPU degradation after a year of using it (which isn't very long) but considering I got the highest stable OC's at lowest voltages just days ago with a failing RIVE black board...that doesn't add up. I admit I'm pretty bummed, I got best cooling I've ever had yet I can't figure out what is going on. Only thing I haven't tried is reflashing bios to see if that is an issue. I know I've reset bios but I will do that now and give it a try.



ever considered re-capping your RIVE? If you take it to electrician they might do it for a small fee.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ever considered re-capping your RIVE? If you take it to electrician they might do it for a small fee.



I've heard the term but don't know much about what that even is, I just got it stable for 10+ runs at 4.55 ghz so wondered if I had good settings or just because I only tried 4.5 or 4.6 nothing inbetween....it was the latter 2 things...although last night I just quickly tried 4.68 which is fairly high but I've gotten stable before. So I'm going to try 4.6 and 4.62 depending on multipliers etc and see if vtt/Vcc settings are key or not. Kinda saddens me that RIVE black just had some sort of electrical issue, seemed amazing other than that. I've not reflashed BIOS yet but I just not much faith that matters much. Not sure anyone in my area actually does that kind of work. Though I could check around.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2019)

Its basically taking all the capacitors off your motherboard and replacing them with fresh ones or more expensive ones that will help voltage regulation and other stuff. Some folks have successfully resurrected really old motherboards by re-capping them.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its basically taking all the capacitors off your motherboard and replacing them with fresh ones or more expensive ones that will help voltage regulation and other stuff. Some folks have successfully resurrected really old motherboards by re-capping them.



I basically guessed and assumed that is what you meant that it was replacing all the capacitors and various "boxes" on the board that can be replaced without getting into all the board traces and electrical connections in board and various other systems. I have heard of refurbished boards and bought them so I assume at the least they recap them and possibly even replace sockets and various other things that require even more than some basic soldering and couple connections like the capacitors. Anyway I like the idea and I have considered that, who knows, that may be all that RIVE Black needs, actually...that is very likely what it needs. One of the problems with that board I saw reported was defective capacitors that at times literally fell off the board. None of mine fell off or appeared loose but don't need to be to misfunction and possibly even totally not work and be essentially mobo jewelry with aesthetic value only....

However....






This may not seem like much of a test using 128 mb's of memory, but the fact that board/CPU managed to stay stable for 3 runs @ 4.873 ghz seems to imply the overall condition of board/cpu has to be fairly good I was fairly amazed honestly. I tried 16 mb's and at first wouldn't work then suddenly it did...so I went as far as it would go and pass. Never crashed windows, never shut down pc etc like the Black was doing. Granted, this is only for a few seconds but it still had to make 3 computations correctly however small at a ridiculously high rate of speed lol.





This is best OC I have managed stable with this board and memory was at 2400+ with CPU @ 4549 ghz and using my standard 10gigs of memory to test out of 16 gigs installed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 19, 2019)

Update on OC'ing/RIVE. I mentioned this earlier with RIVE black but I was having issues with my monitor black screening for a second or two and restarting and obviously I figured it could be a video problem but also that it was related to the MOBO which was having the shutdowns under stress and I think even did a couple times idling.  However I hadn't mentioned it here yet but issue "came back" and I've been just muttering about it and wiggling the cord and did some google searches about it and most of the time it's either an HDMI cord issue with contacts or bad wires or it's possible you have a monitor on the fritz. Granted, I coulda guessed either of those and I already had, but looking it up for my specific issue validated my hunch that my nice aftermarket HDMI gold plated cord, was crap, or turned to it somehow despite only being a few years old and only used on a TV till recently.

So I played around before googling for assistance and wiggled cord on both ends and nothing happened if I touched end at graphics card, however where it hooked to monitor it would either turn screen black if I wiggled enough or it just showed a couple very faint lines across screen. Anyway long story short I thankfully had 1 more cord I didn't realize I had and swapped it out just now after finding it. SO far no flickering or signs of screen corruption which I did notice occasionally whether I wiggled cord or not, very minor and almost so little you wondered if you even saw it.

Also I only got 1 run stable but first time 4.6 ghz EVER passed even a single run of IBT with 10 gig memory used. I noticed before it would occasionally "pause" during tests for second or less and least so far it appeared none of that either during a few minutes of test. I'm not sure how much a bad cable/signal to your video card could screw up stability but I suppose if it was a bad signal the video card is always communicating with your mobo even while barely used so could it cause instability? I'm asking you guys, but I'm going to run few more tests/game with it and find out. Also I'll find out if cable is the whole problem and hopefully the stupid black screen blips don't come back, pretty annoying when your'e trying to read email and do stuff and you have to wait for screen to wake up lol.






Yes it failed on 3rd run but it did pass 2 runs @ 4.601 and as I said previously I did everything but voodoo tried every multiplier and voltages and not once would it pass, ever. So no black screens in couple hours or whatever it's been I've had it on and seems more stable at higher clocks, methinks this can't be a coincidence.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 21, 2019)

Well I'm still dabbling away with my board someone else must have something to say don't let our thread die! Lol. A couple people were talking about their progress with 1680's as well as searches for boards or ones they recently got I just went back through thread but no one has had any updates so to all of you....what say you? I don't even care if it's no new news post naked selfies...well don't do that just joking but would like benchmarks or other interesting pictures or #'s particularly where right now I'm back to the basics with my old RIVE trying to get where I got with the black, but don't know if it's possible. It's just weird how the black board would pass stability tests so much higher while having such power delivery issues or whatever caused the shutdowns etc, I still can't wrap my head around how it was passing multiple stability tests at such high levels yet was so "unstable" to just shut down etc...yet this board takes far more voltage to get 4.6 stable at all and I haven't even gotten near 4.7, yet my temps are better than ever, go figure. Anyway happy Easter everyone!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

Maybe it's all of this testing your doing with it and it's just pushing it a little more than 'normal use' and it's worn it out?  A possibility I think or that the CPU is de graded in some way or another?  

Enjoy the rig and use it rather than using it for LinX would be my only thought


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 26, 2019)

phill said:


> Maybe it's all of this testing your doing with it and it's just pushing it a little more than 'normal use' and it's worn it out?  A possibility I think or that the CPU is de graded in some way or another?
> 
> Enjoy the rig and use it rather than using it for LinX would be my only thought



I know I'm bit obsessive, but that's why I have this thread lol. However what you see here is 1% of what pc does time-wise, most of time it idles essentially, as I read emails, surf web, some dumb social media, and watch videos/live radio shows etc....as well as a game or two I still play.

So I'm just saying this so you realize I don't talk of all the rest because, well the thread isn't about that stuff lol. Anyway I have considered that Phill, but in theory the cpu is made to do a shit-ton of # crunching and some do so for years and that's what a Xeon probably would do in a server oftentimes I would think. The board definitely isn't tired least not from me, only used this one a month or less, CPU I've had I think exactly a year now.

Anyway just addressing what you said and as I said trying to keep thread going and active.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 26, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Just out of curiosity what is the highest you guys have run stable on your FSB on your X79 rigs? I'm particularly interested with people who have an Asus board or cpu similar to mine ivy-E but anyone can feel free to post I just am curious what people get/expect for OC'ing their FSB or if many of you don't even push it on X79? On this new board so far highest I got stable is 135 at the 125 strap so roughly 10 mhz OC from stock 125.







Valid : https://valid.x86.fr/6697ue  (166MHz strap)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 26, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Valid : https://valid.x86.fr/6697ue (166MHz strap)



Wow, I tried the 166 strap and at least so far I NEVER get it to work, however not sure I tried it at 4 ghz or less. I don't think a lot of mobo's/cpu's like it, I tried with this cpu, my 3930 and 3960 and quickly gave up wouldn't even boot on any of them.


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I know I'm bit obsessive, but that's why I have this thread lol. However what you see here is 1% of what pc does time-wise, most of time it idles essentially, as I read emails, surf web, some dumb social media, and watch videos/live radio shows etc....as well as a game or two I still play.
> 
> So I'm just saying this so you realize I don't talk of all the rest because, well the thread isn't about that stuff lol. Anyway I have considered that Phill, but in theory the cpu is made to do a shit-ton of # crunching and some do so for years and that's what a Xeon probably would do in a server oftentimes I would think. The board definitely isn't tired least not from me, only used this one a month or less, CPU I've had I think exactly a year now.
> 
> Anyway just addressing what you said and as I said trying to keep thread going and active.



LinX is a very heavy going test, so putting nearly 1.6vcore through the CPU which is stock at 1.1vcore or 1.2v at most(??) might stress and de-grade it a little.  If you run the tests over and over it will kill it.  Had it with a bench years ago.  Stock speeds, XTU, it killed several i3 6320's as they where running and running the same test over and over to get the most amount of points they could.  I know as I did it as well.  When they released the unlock bios for overclocking the CPU it went nuts..  But even then, the CPU really did degrade fast and i never lasted, I have an RMA'd one in one of my OCF boards (I'd like to swap it for a 6700k if I can find a decent priced one) and likewise for the same of the Xeon..

I admire the overclocking and pushing to the limits, but you over do it if it was a cherry picked chip it'll just die slowly and it just won't last at all..  That's what I think might have happened.  I'd also note that I think Xeon's do have a lower operating temp too, so just be weary as I'm sure you are  

I'm only getting across a point of view as well, I mean no ill feelings by it either   I don't want to see dead hardware posts etc


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 26, 2019)

Count me in. (Sabertooth and 4930k).I just got this again after 5 months.  I sold this pc off my mate and he gave me for free as he went back home... Let's abuse this hardware. Lol


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Count me in. (Sabertooth and 4930k).I just got this again after 5 months.  I sold this pc off my mate and he gave me for free as he went back home... Let's abuse this hardware. LolView attachment 121804



Oooh nice, 4930k interesting, haven't seen that cpu show up here much so interested to see what that does with the sabretooth board, which I also haven't seen that often. WELCOME!!



phill said:


> LinX is a very heavy going test, so putting nearly 1.6vcore through the CPU which is stock at 1.1vcore or 1.2v at most(??) might stress and de-grade it a little.  If you run the tests over and over it will kill it.  Had it with a bench years ago.  Stock speeds, XTU, it killed several i3 6320's as they where running and running the same test over and over to get the most amount of points they could.  I know as I did it as well.  When they released the unlock bios for overclocking the CPU it went nuts..  But even then, the CPU really did degrade fast and i never lasted, I have an RMA'd one in one of my OCF boards (I'd like to swap it for a 6700k if I can find a decent priced one) and likewise for the same of the Xeon..
> 
> I admire the overclocking and pushing to the limits, but you over do it if it was a cherry picked chip it'll just die slowly and it just won't last at all..  That's what I think might have happened.  I'd also note that I think Xeon's do have a lower operating temp too, so just be weary as I'm sure you are
> 
> I'm only getting across a point of view as well, I mean no ill feelings by it either   I don't want to see dead hardware posts etc



Oh that 1.5 volts was for 5 minutes of the cpu's entire life. I've only done that couple times including that just to see what top end is and to do a benchmark or two. I was only testing 128 mb of memory so it was like 50 seconds lol. Most of its' life this xeon has had about 1.37-1.45 volts through it depending on the OC, still a relatively high number compared to stock at 3.0 ghz but not nearly high enough I think to cause the kind of death your cpu's suffered. I know you said you were doing stock but I don't do any of the crazy 24/7 number crunching for points or bitcoin etc like a lot of people do and sounds like you did some variation of; THAT will definitely leave a mark so to speak. 

So your opinion is welcome by the way, whether I totally agree think it's complete bs or anywhere in between is all good I just want people posting here. As long as it isn't to the point where Tatty or a moderator has to break it up and hand out points lol. Truthfully....I'm a rabble rouser so I kinda find that stuff amusing but I'd like people to stay out of trouble and my thread not to get banned .


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Oh that 1.5 volts was for 5 minutes of the cpu's entire life. I've only done that couple times including that just to see what top end is and to do a benchmark or two. I was only testing 128 mb of memory so it was like 50 seconds lol. Most of its' life this xeon has had about 1.37-1.45 volts through it depending on the OC, still a relatively high number compared to stock at 3.0 ghz but not nearly high enough I think to cause the kind of death your cpu's suffered. I know you said you were doing stock but I don't do any of the crazy 24/7 number crunching for points or bitcoin etc like a lot of people do and sounds like you did some variation of; THAT will definitely leave a mark so to speak.
> 
> So your opinion is welcome by the way, whether I totally agree think it's complete bs or anywhere in between is all good I just want people posting here. As long as it isn't to the point where Tatty or a moderator has to break it up and hand out points lol. Truthfully....I'm a rabble rouser so I kinda find that stuff amusing but I'd like people to stay out of trouble and my thread not to get banned .



This was the test back in the day that the CPU died running - Intel XTU  I believe it uses AVX instructions which is what was killing off the CPUs, it happened to a load of people who were running the test when competing.  I would hate to think how many times I had run it on the CPU but it definitely did it no favours, this was at near as made no difference, stock speeds.  If I remember correctly, we run around 103Mhz on the FSB and that's as far as it would go.. (maybe a bit under) so it didn't really matter on what volts you used, as it wouldn't go high enough to need pushing it further.  Link from my HWBot page  It was the last test I bothered competiting with HWBot, I got rid of a load of hardware, yet now I think I've end with even more!!   So much for giving it up...  Still...

The number crunching is less harmful than running LinX and the like I'm sure    WCG the temps doesn't get near the temps in LinX.  With so many spare PCs around and solar panels, it seems a little nuts to not do something with the hardware, crunching for cancer is at least something hopefully that gives back   Also using Xeon's too 

Either way my posts are literally just to say be careful what you test and what volts you put through things.  I'm more than sure you'd know regardless but just being a concerned member etc   I hate dead hardware, as my good friend @TheMadDutchDude will vouch for ...  

Enjoy the overclocking but enjoy the hardware more


----------



## raptori (Apr 27, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> View attachment 121844



How is this possible ?  0.688v and 4500Mhz and temp is ~70c !!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2019)

voltage is actually at 1.4 volts, not sure why, but CPU-Z only shows half the voltage for some reason. Cooling is with a Deepcool Assassin heat sink.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2019)

phill said:


> This was the test back in the day that the CPU died running - Intel XTU  I believe it uses AVX instructions which is what was killing off the CPUs, it happened to a load of people who were running the test when competing.  I would hate to think how many times I had run it on the CPU but it definitely did it no favours, this was at near as made no difference, stock speeds.  If I remember correctly, we run around 103Mhz on the FSB and that's as far as it would go.. (maybe a bit under) so it didn't really matter on what volts you used, as it wouldn't go high enough to need pushing it further.  Link from my HWBot page  It was the last test I bothered competiting with HWBot, I got rid of a load of hardware, yet now I think I've end with even more!!   So much for giving it up...  Still...
> 
> The number crunching is less harmful than running LinX and the like I'm sure    WCG the temps doesn't get near the temps in LinX.  With so many spare PCs around and solar panels, it seems a little nuts to not do something with the hardware, crunching for cancer is at least something hopefully that gives back   Also using Xeon's too
> 
> ...



Yeah never even heard of that. Also I will respectfully disagree about crunching vs. linx....because that is a 24/7 non-ending assault of the cpu linx I use for minutes or less and only in short bursts. I've literally been abusing hardware since....pentium iv and then my athlon fx-55, both of which I still have by the way and STILL work but obviously ended up in boxes and are just momentos now lol. Anyway I appreciate the concern and even just an opinion so I have another. Believe it or not, I've seen many threads with people insisting on running linx or IBT for 24 hours for stability....that made even me cringe. Anyway crunching for cancer is a good cause, but I was thinking more of the people who do it for bitcoins and the other million crazes out there that caused GPU shortages etc. I realize some of those obviously focus on the GPU and some must be more CPU but either way your stressing something constantly. 



BarbaricSoul said:


> voltage is actually at 1.4 volts, not sure why, but CPU-Z only shows half the voltage for some reason. Cooling is with a Deepcool Assassin heat sink.



Nice, and good to see you here!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah never even heard of that. Also I will respectfully disagree about crunching vs. linx....because that is a 24/7 non-ending assault of the cpu linx I use for minutes or less and only in short bursts. I've literally been abusing hardware since....pentium iv and then my athlon fx-55, both of which I still have by the way and STILL work but obviously ended up in boxes and are just momentos now lol. Anyway I appreciate the concern and even just an opinion so I have another. Believe it or not, I've seen many threads with people insisting on running linx or IBT for 24 hours for stability....that made even me cringe. Anyway crunching for cancer is a good cause, but I was thinking more of the people who do it for bitcoins and the other million crazes out there that caused GPU shortages etc. I realize some of those obviously focus on the GPU and some must be more CPU but either way your stressing something constantly.



That's the other reason for not overclocking the system that it runs on as high as it will go   My 5960X runs @ 4.20Ghz, @ 1.06vcore, it'll run 4.80+Ghz no problem but why would I do that?  Most of my crunching systems run stock clocked or even slightly undervolted because of it being more efficient (bit like Mining really.  Never ran anything 100%+ more like 80% and undervolted, a lot ) 

Still in the past I have found the the WCG stuff stress tests overclocks much better than some tests like LinX or Prime95..  Long story short, my E6600 I had ran for 16 hours without any issues, 30 seconds of WCG, it was dropping work units...  Unreal   I only run WCG whilst the suns out, having 7 or 8 rigs on running at once, really does use up the juice!!  Thank god for solar panels 

Ah the FX-55, something I always hoped to have one day but never had lol 

More so, on topic - Have you many X79 systems/CPUs you test on?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 28, 2019)

phill said:


> That's the other reason for not overclocking the system that it runs on as high as it will go   My 5960X runs @ 4.20Ghz, @ 1.06vcore, it'll run 4.80+Ghz no problem but why would I do that?  Most of my crunching systems run stock clocked or even slightly undervolted because of it being more efficient (bit like Mining really.  Never ran anything 100%+ more like 80% and undervolted, a lot )
> 
> Still in the past I have found the the WCG stuff stress tests overclocks much better than some tests like LinX or Prime95..  Long story short, my E6600 I had ran for 16 hours without any issues, 30 seconds of WCG, it was dropping work units...  Unreal   I only run WCG whilst the suns out, having 7 or 8 rigs on running at once, really does use up the juice!!  Thank god for solar panels
> 
> ...



Only one X79 at a time, gone through a few mobos for various reasons and I have some extra cpus that are fine just upgraded eventually to this 8 core. Yeah I admit never heard of WCG but obviously it's very strenuous.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 28, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah I admit never heard of WCG but obviously it's very strenuous.



It's what had my 3930k at 100% full load in the screenshot I posted the other day

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 28, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It's what had my 3930k at 100% full load in the screenshot I posted the other day
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/



So what is WCG exactly?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 28, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> So what is WCG exactly?



WCG= World Community Grid

from thier web site-


> When you become a *World Community Grid* volunteer, you donate your device’s spare computing power to help scientists solve the world’s biggest problems in health and sustainability.
> 
> *Scientists need help*
> They’re searching the microscopic world for answers to our biggest problems, but it’s hard to know where to start. That’s why many use computer simulations to point them in the right direction, just as explorers rely on maps to find their way.
> ...



https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/discover.action#what-if 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/


----------



## johnspack (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm thinking of going to 8gb sticks and get 32gbs of 2400 gskill which is dirt cheap now compared to when I bought my original ram.  
Then I could get 32 more which is what I originally wanted.  Can I run ram at 2133 on my platform,  does anyone know?  My 1866 sticks
won't go higher.  Since sandy-e borrows from ivy such as pci-3,  I'm thinking it might have ivy's improved imc.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 29, 2019)

I'd be curious about how faster RAM would improve my X79's performance also. This is the kit I was looking at- https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## johnspack (Apr 29, 2019)

So am I,  before I abandon x79 and go to x99....  but still 560can total for 64gbs...  maybe I should just invest in ddr4 at this point.
If i did just 32,  I could sell 16 of my old stuff off.   Sure would like to see if ol betsy could do 2133....


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> WCG= World Community Grid
> 
> from thier web site-
> 
> ...



Feel free to join TPU


----------



## TheUnbrained (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey guys

my 3970x doesnt get behind 4,2ghz@1,381v... if i set more than this x42 multiplier in bios, my cpu still uses max x42... any ideas?
(+ in singlecore it gets ripped by my good old ivy-dt i7 3770...)


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 29, 2019)

"High Performance" power plan ?


----------



## TheUnbrained (Apr 29, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> "High Performance" power plan ?


its my current plan


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 29, 2019)

Power limits in BIOS ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 1, 2019)

RIVE Black incoming, just fyi I should have it by Monday or so. I considered moving to new cpu or having multiples' but one is enough for me (for now) and all I can afford lol, hence why I have kept X79 for almost 8 years lol. Anyway nice guy on Ebay literally gave me whole history of board and he said some interesting stuff that overlaps on comments y'all have had on 26xx series xeon's he actually had a V1 in it that was 8 cores. Sadly for this thread and info he had a nice V2 in it but he used it like twice before he upgraded to X299 hence why he sold board. I'll post the information he gave me soon, stay tuned! I'll see if he tells me more definitely a fellow tech geek, told him about techpower too so even plugged our site lol.



TheUnbrained said:


> Hey guys
> 
> my 3970x doesnt get behind 4,2ghz@1,381v... if i set more than this x42 multiplier in bios, my cpu still uses max x42... any ideas?
> (+ in singlecore it gets ripped by my good old ivy-dt i7 3770...)
> ...



Interesting, welcome! That cpu rarely shows up anywhere kind of an interesting one you got there. Admittedly I've never had an X79 board that did anything like that for OC'ing, but I haven't had anything but Asus Rampage's, and I have heard of a few boards that have settings in bios that are screwy that can limit OC if you don't set them correctly. I'll have to google your board and see if I find anything, but welcome and I'll see what I can find out! Power plan was good guess by other posters, a certain possibility


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 6, 2019)

FYI....black is back, I'm typing from a RIVE Black! Should be good sound and everything works on it, no blue screens in windows AND better yet none of those random shut offs of the last Black board. Still working on stable configuration but working well so far without some of weird glitches of a couple of my past boards.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 6, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> FYI....black is back, I'm typing from a RIVE Black! Should be good sound and everything works on it, no blue screens in windows AND better yet none of those random shut offs of the last Black board. Still working on stable configuration but working well so far without some of weird glitches of a couple of my past boards.



these are my settings for 4.5GHz with my 3930k and  Rampage IV Black Edition


----------



## TheUnbrained (May 6, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Interesting, welcome! That cpu rarely shows up anywhere kind of an interesting one you got there. Admittedly I've never had an X79 board that did anything like that for OC'ing, but I haven't had anything but Asus Rampage's, and I have heard of a few boards that have settings in bios that are screwy that can limit OC if you don't set them correctly. I'll have to google your board and see if I find anything, but welcome and I'll see what I can find out! Power plan was good guess by other posters, a certain possibility



sorry for my late answer, busy with work atm.

powerplan is set correctly, no power limits in bios aaaaaand well... i cannot find anything of my board. the support site is offline too...

at least, ive downloaded all biosfiles i could find. the problem is: old bioses had many oc settings but only the latest one without these setting works with my 1070ti (thank god i had my good old hd6970 around then) 

well, maybe i save some money and get a 2011-3 build with a 22-core xeon (more cores are better in my use case)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 13, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> these are my settings for 4.5GHz with my 3930k and  Rampage IV Black Edition



I'm playing around now trying to find a stable "baseline" because I was trying 4.6 ghz + and was struggling a bit. So I took my 1680 and also got a stable run @ 4.5 ghz and here are an idea of a few settings at least including cpu voltage as well as memory benchmarks.  The cpu load was 1.36/1.376 with ultra high llc setting. Hopefully I can tweak it down I just put it where I was pretty sure it'd be more than enough....I also put a couple of the "spread spectrums" on because I always left them off because it says stuff may overclock better without them but it also says it can improve stability, so I'm trying them on for something different. However everything I read about it claims stability is last thing spread spectrum does in any way just is worse when you overclock, it's only on board for FCC purposes/regulation....interesting.

One thing I notice is rather than 4.49 ghz it is 4.48 ghz so that must have something to do with that setting, who knows maybe that is all it does is just under clock the cpu slightly lol.

Couple of settings were on auto or I'd list them.







I had few minutes so lowered voltage and tried same settings, I got full 10 runs I took picture at 9 just to show load voltage 1.344, once if finished it sat at 1.325 but still pretty encouraged it's taking well under 1.35 volts to do 4.5 ghz 8 cores with 2666 mhz memory at half decent timings.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 13, 2019)

Just set BCLK to 125.1MHz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 14, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Just set BCLK to 125.1MHz.



Exactly, I wasn't sure what the setting did till I changed it and then I looked it up to see exactly what the technical explanation of it was. 






This thing literally can do 2666 mhz memory and 4.5 ghz in it's sleep! Totally different beast at 4.6....fact that it runs so cool at 4.5ghz obviously is helping me lower voltage even less than I used to use before with lesser cooler setups, hottest core barely broke 70 degrees. I'm not sure I ever got it under 1.3 volts for 4.4 + before and certainly not 4.5. So I think at higher mhz it may be as likely the board has the problem and gets a bit hot on vrms etc, I do have one good fan there but in past I've had 2 or even 3 fans with one on southbridge and or the heatsink on back of board where monitor/mouse etc all plug in.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 15, 2019)

1.408 load voltage and 2666 CAS 11 and 4.62 ghz so because I'm a bit anal retentive I'm posting this to record it but without even going back I think that's almost exactly what the old "Black" board did but none of the weird shutoffs etc or a power supply frying plugs lol, oh and the bad USB cord to monitor, that was a new one on me but since I replaced that cord a whole bunch of issues with video playback and even stability/restarts etc have vanished, amazing how much every little component matters in a build to get it all working properly.


----------



## ChoppernNZ (May 20, 2019)

Hey all long time user of an Asus rampage iv black edition motherboard with 4930k cpu, just snagged a 1680v2 for $200usd, currently I'm on 701 bios will that play well with my incoming 1680v2? Cheers


----------



## Grog6 (May 22, 2019)

This is a neat thread; I'm running a e5-1650v2 I bought for $40, and it overclocks about the same as my 3930k did.

Both processors seem to hit a thermal wall about 4.6GHz, where the temp goes way up; at 4.5GHz I'm hitting ~72°C, and at 4.6 it goes over 80.

The 3930k drew ~250W at 5GHz, after I mistyped in the settings, lol. It booted windows before I noticed, and hit 90C before I shut it down.

I'm amazed this Sabertoothx79 can deliver that much power, lol.

I'm still having problems getting the voltage settings correct on this processor; during heavy gaming it throws a 124 BSOD, which is CPU voltage, pretty much.

The Xeon doesn't like to run 2400 memory, but it's not really rated for that.

I also bought a 10/20 core e5-2650, but it will not overclock at all, really.  I used to do Bclk Oc's on older processors, but these don't really do that.
Any advice about overclocking it would be appreciated.

I'm amazed the 1680 is down as cheap as it is now; will have to get one.


----------



## ChoppernNZ (May 22, 2019)

The person has them for 240usd on ebay but I offered 200 and he accepted  I'm in New Zealand so that's 360 NZD including shipping, should be here next week with luck


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 22, 2019)

ChoppernNZ said:


> Hey all long time user of an Asus rampage iv black edition motherboard with 4930k cpu, just snagged a 1680v2 for $200usd, currently I'm on 701 bios will that play well with my incoming 1680v2? Cheers



Welcome to thread! Also that's a very good deal on 1680 even now as they finally are coming down in price.


Grog6 said:


> This is a neat thread; I'm running a e5-1650v2 I bought for $40, and it overclocks about the same as my 3930k did.
> 
> Both processors seem to hit a thermal wall about 4.6GHz, where the temp goes way up; at 4.5GHz I'm hitting ~72°C, and at 4.6 it goes over 80.
> 
> ...


Thanks and yes I created thread a few years ago when I noticed there were like zero other threads for X79 even at that time. Welcome! Yeah the 1680 has no problems running 2400 + on memory so if that matters to you definitely is great for that plus it's 8 cores and overclocks well. The 2600 series can't OC for crap thanks to locked multiplier and from what I've heard do not do high mhz on memory either so that's just how they were built.



ChoppernNZ said:


> The person has them for 240usd on ebay but I offered 200 and he accepted  I'm in New Zealand so that's 360 NZD including shipping, should be here next week with luck



Nice, I'm sure you will have great results with it to post here.


----------



## ChoppernNZ (May 22, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Welcome to thread! Also that's a very good deal on 1680 even now as they finally are coming down in price.
> 
> Thanks and yes I created thread a few years ago when I noticed there were like zero other threads for X79 even at that time. Welcome! Yeah the 1680 has no problems running 2400 + on memory so if that matters to you definitely is great for that plus it's 8 cores and overclocks well. The 2600 series can't OC for crap thanks to locked multiplier and from what I've heard do not do high mhz on memory either so that's just how they were built.
> 
> ...


Will do! Using a Corsair 110i for cooling I'll just be happy with 43ghz oc, my ram only Gskill 2133mhz so should be fine.


----------



## Lorec (May 25, 2019)

Hi guys, I wanna join in on some x79 fun! 
Just got a asus sabretooth x79 mobo (like literally anything x79 in my area is scarce) .
Planning on getting some high core xeon,  last on the list of supported cpus xeon e5 2697 v2 a 12 core 24 thread is actually available on aliexpress (as much as its so muh cheaper, im not sure if its a good deal), thinking on getting one of those. Any recommendations? Some bang for buck options? I will prolly crunch with this system but being able to game on it would be nice too. 
Also ram-wise can I populate all slots?  Does it make difference? I'd prefer to do so. Also what about clocks? Should I aim for more than 1600mhz?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 25, 2019)

ChoppernNZ said:


> Will do! Using a Corsair 110i for cooling I'll just be happy with 43ghz oc, my ram only Gskill 2133mhz so should be fine.



I have a similar model Corsair that I was using for this rig and it did decent job even with the 8 cores up to 4.4 almost 4.5 ghz mine is a 280 mm rad I believe forgot model but called "extreme" might be 110 as well. 



Lorec said:


> Hi guys, I wanna join in on some x79 fun!
> Just got a asus sabretooth x79 mobo (like literally anything x79 in my area is scarce) .View attachment 123670View attachment 123671
> Planning on getting some high core xeon,  last on the list of supported cpus xeon e5 2697 v2 a 12 core 24 thread is actually available on aliexpress (as much as its so muh cheaper, im not sure if its a good deal), thinking on getting one of those. Any recommendations? Some bang for buck options? I will prolly crunch with this system but being able to game on it would be nice too.
> Also ram-wise can I populate all slots?  Does it make difference? I'd prefer to do so. Also what about clocks? Should I aim for more than 1600mhz?



Welcome, the more the merrier....


----------



## Grog6 (May 25, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Planning on getting some high core xeon,  last on the list of supported cpus xeon e5 2697 v2 a 12 core 24 thread is actually available on aliexpress (as much as its so muh cheaper, im not sure if its a good deal), thinking on getting one of those. Any recommendations? ...
> ...Also what about clocks? Should I aim for more than 1600mhz?



I found I could not get a e5-26xx chip to overclock hardly at all; they're multiplier locked, and the FSB on my sabertooth only goes up to 103MHz before it crashes, with whatever processor I've used.
I may be doing something wrong, but that's how it worked for me. 
On the good side, the power section of that board is good for 250W, for at least as long as it takes to open windows, see it's running too fast, and shut it down.
:rofl: 
My 3930k ran 5.1GHz for about 2 minutes, with no lasting damage. (51x multiplier, 100fsb... and 1.45V. it hit 90°C.)
I think it limited at 250, but I never tried that again.

I bought a e5-1650 6 core; it overclocks about like my 3930k did, with a more than 10°C cooler operating temperature.
The only difference I've found is that the Xeon will not run my 2400 memory at 2400; 1866 seems to be it.

I'd buy a 1680, for the extra cores, personally. if you want to game with it, those OC well. 
If you want raw cores, there's some Unicorn processors HP and Dell made out there.
I saw one that was 32 cores, and was over $40k. In 2011v2 socket.

I'm running 4 sticks of HyperX 8GB; Ive never used over ~18GB of ram, and that was running a benchmark in Blender.

The 2650 v2 10/20 core was faster in the Blender benchmark, but Way too slow for Crysis.

Crysis loves a video card with 8GB, btw.  
My RX480 is every bit as fast as 2 7970's in crossfire, and only draws 150W.
I'm only playing 1920x1200, tho. No 4k.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 31, 2019)

Hope to see some more info from newbies here if/when you have it screenshots etc .


----------



## Lorec (May 31, 2019)

Been busy havent had much time to tinker with my X79 but I actually managed to sacrifice some sleep in order to test it!
Obviously its used hardware so i had to check if it even boots.
It does, suprisingly temps were great even though I mounted that  hyper212x (I bought it sepecifically for this)
with plastic sticker on omg haha.
I got this Xeon e5 2609 for like $15.

Regardless, now i need a PSU for this rig and some decent quad channel ram stick set.
Also thinking really hard about this cpu: 








						85.69US $ |Intel Xeon E5 2650L V2 Desktop Processor 2650L V2 Ten Cores  1.7GHz 25MB L3 Cache LGA 2011 Server Used CPU|CPUs|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



Might be main crunching on this rig actually and its only 50 bucks for a 10C 20T

BTW: I have some real concerns about the fact that my 7970 covers up southbridge fan, will that be okay?


----------



## Grog6 (May 31, 2019)

If you're happy with that clock speed, it's a cool processor. 

I can deal with 6/12 cores at 4600MHz much better; the 10/20 cores at 2400MHz won't really run games well.

As mentioned above, the 1680 8/16 core chips are ~$200, and will OC as well as the 1650 will.

Blender or Handbrake really doesn't seem to care about raw speed, however, they want cores. 

Here a shot of my system running 4300MHz; I cranked it back a bit because it was crashing in FC4 last night; it wants a bit more voltage, I think.









						Intel Xeon E5 1650 v2 @ 4299 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[nay29z] Validated Dump by BORG_HAVEN (2019-05-31 19:07:43) - MB: Asus SABERTOOTH X79 - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 31, 2019)

Lovely feedback gentleman and interesting systems! Anyway since you did validation I haven't done that in a while so this is a shot of my current stable OC and setup.


----------



## Qix (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi all! I'm new here and recently purchased an 1680V2 to replace my 1650v2 (I had a 3930K before).
Tried to overclock the 8 core beast, but I'm a bit concerned by the amount of heat it generates: I'm running 4.4Ghz @1.30V and the cores easily get to 90 degrees after a few minutes of LinX... (similar temps with 1650V2 as well actually Oced at 4.4Ghx @1.3v)
The cpu is cooled by an AIO Corsair H115i.
The board is an Asus P9X79 Deluxe.

Can you help? Is there a specific setting in BIOS that heats so much the cpu or...?


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 5, 2019)

Qix said:


> Can you help? Is there a specific setting in BIOS that heats so much the cpu or...?



I run 1680v2 at 4.5GHz with 1.312v and reach 68C (compiling linux software source code) max with 240mm + 120mm custom water cooling with EK Supremacy block.  Under LinX stress testing, I think I reached low 80's.


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

Qix said:


> Hi all! I'm new here and recently purchased an 1680V2 to replace my 1650v2 (I had a 3930K before).
> Tried to overclock the 8 core beast, but I'm a bit concerned by the amount of heat it generates: I'm running 4.4Ghz @1.30V and the cores easily get to 90 degrees after a few minutes of LinX... (similar temps with 1650V2 as well actually Oced at 4.4Ghx @1.3v)
> The cpu is cooled by an AIO Corsair H115i.
> The board is an Asus P9X79 Deluxe.
> ...



Have you tried a CPU test in 3D Mark or something?  I'm sure the temps in LinX are a lot higher than normal, so if you hit 90C in LinX, then you're looking possibly around 70C in heavy loads in game etc.  If your concerned, try running CineBench R15/R20 to see what it hits.  What sort of temps are you getting at idle?


----------



## Qix (Jun 5, 2019)

phill said:


> Have you tried a CPU test in 3D Mark or something?  I'm sure the temps in LinX are a lot higher than normal, so if you hit 90C in LinX, then you're looking possibly around 70C in heavy loads in game etc.  If your concerned, try running CineBench R15/R20 to see what it hits.  What sort of temps are you getting at idle?


Well idle temps are 5 degrees above ambient temperature, so around 28/30 degrees. 
Im actually playing far cry 5 at the moment and during game I see temps around 65/70 degrees


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

Just being curious now, but have you set the vcore to a specific number or is it set to Auto?  Auto settings generally push more vcore through the CPU which causes the higher temps...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Qix said:


> Hi all! I'm new here and recently purchased an 1680V2 to replace my 1650v2 (I had a 3930K before).
> Tried to overclock the 8 core beast, but I'm a bit concerned by the amount of heat it generates: I'm running 4.4Ghz @1.30V and the cores easily get to 90 degrees after a few minutes of LinX... (similar temps with 1650V2 as well actually Oced at 4.4Ghx @1.3v)
> The cpu is cooled by an AIO Corsair H115i.
> The board is an Asus P9X79 Deluxe.
> ...



That isn't a bad AIO but coming from a guy who had same AIO (still have it in spare parts tote) you are getting relatively normal temps for that cpu when you push it to that point. 4.5 or even 4.45 ghz was about all I could do without cpu burning up with that AIO UNLESS I modded it with 4 high cfm fans. So if you aren't too worried about noise I can recommend a few fans that are not "screamers" like the wicked high cfm Delta fans but are very good performing fans which will drop your temps significantly if you put 2 or 4 (push/pull) configuration on that cpu. Also I see when you play a fairly demanding game like Far Cry 5 it stays pretty cool 70 degrees or less so that's perfectly fine. 

I'd suggest going back through this thread and seeing my progress with my cpu as I changed the cooling method because if you are using totally stock Corsair 115i your temps seem very normal for pushing 8 cores of ivy-e to 4.5 ghz and using linx which is very stressful program. Also you can peruse through what other members here have (like next reply I quoted) and see how they do with same processor with similar boards and their own cooling solutions. I have found comparing all our results very handy and reassuring as I often wonder like you if "my temps are normal?" or my cpu sucks or I'm doing something wrong with settings etc as you suggested.

Also....WELCOME!!! Would have said that earlier but wanted to jump right in and offer my 2 cents on this.



mouacyk said:


> I run 1680v2 at 4.5GHz with 1.312v and reach 68C (compiling linux software source code) max with 240mm + 120mm custom water cooling with EK Supremacy block.  Under LinX stress testing, I think I reached low 80's.



This. So as I was saying you need a whole lotta cooling to keep this cpu cool 4.5 ghz +, Mouacyk has custom loop and gets fairly close to what you get for temps (80's) with only 100 mhz extra speed and hair more voltage than you. Also Mouacyk didn't mention fans he's using but I believe he did in prior posts. Also Mouacyk, I see the EK block and rads you use but what pump are you using? That also is a big deal, corsair pumps are decent but they aren't super high water flow either. I have to put finishing touches on my rig and I'll show you the frankenmonster solution I have to cool this cpu and it's 2 big rads on an AIO with a fairly high volume pump. I don't have all specs in front of me and also I want to use this post as motivation to "clean up" my rig and put it together because it's a sad looking almost semi-open bench looking affair because I've been in/out of it so much I never bothered to put it all back in the box lol.

Thanks all for your participation here and keeping my/our thread going so long! Long live X79.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 6, 2019)

i have a D5 pump running constant 3700rpm and GT-AP fans around 1700rpm.

This thing is supposed to run hot.  There's 25MB of power-hungry L3 cache to drive as well, vs 15MB of the next step down.


----------



## Qix (Jun 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Just being curious now, but have you set the vcore to a specific number or is it set to Auto?  Auto settings generally push more vcore through the CPU which causes the higher temps...



Hi there, I set the Vcore to Offset with a +0.50v as Offset value (I like the Vcore and the clock to drop when system is idling  )




dalekdukesboy said:


> That isn't a bad AIO but coming from a guy who had same AIO (still have it in spare parts tote) you are getting relatively normal temps for that cpu when you push it to that point. 4.5 or even 4.45 ghz was about all I could do without cpu burning up with that AIO UNLESS I modded it with 4 high cfm fans. So if you aren't too worried about noise I can recommend a few fans that are not "screamers" like the wicked high cfm Delta fans but are very good performing fans which will drop your temps significantly if you put 2 or 4 (push/pull) configuration on that cpu. Also I see when you play a fairly demanding game like Far Cry 5 it stays pretty cool 70 degrees or less so that's perfectly fine.
> 
> I'd suggest going back through this thread and seeing my progress with my cpu as I changed the cooling method because if you are using totally stock Corsair 115i your temps seem very normal for pushing 8 cores of ivy-e to 4.5 ghz and using linx which is very stressful program. Also you can peruse through what other members here have (like next reply I quoted) and see how they do with same processor with similar boards and their own cooling solutions. I have found comparing all our results very handy and reassuring as I often wonder like you if "my temps are normal?" or my cpu sucks or I'm doing something wrong with settings etc as you suggested.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I feel a little more ok about my temps now. 
I'm not fully sure I'll change the fans on the AIO as I'm a bit concerned by the noise increase.  After all, anything around 4.2 / 4.5 Ghz for a daily use and some gaming are more than enough for my needs
thanks for your quick help!
Should I tweak the BIOS some more I'll write again after reading again all the discussion

By the way I'm very surprised how a years old CPU is still able to run everything perfectly!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

Qix said:


> Hi there, I set the Vcore to Offset with a +0.50v as Offset value (I like the Vcore and the clock to drop when system is idling  )



I normally stick with a fixed vcore, I've never got to hang with the offset as such and always feared putting too much in..  So I'm thinking that 0.50v sounds like a lot.  Do you have a CPU-Z of it under load just so we can see what voltage it's getting fed at all please?


----------



## Qix (Jun 6, 2019)

phill said:


> I normally stick with a fixed vcore, I've never got to hang with the offset as such and always feared putting too much in..  So I'm thinking that 0.50v sounds like a lot.  Do you have a CPU-Z of it under load just so we can see what voltage it's getting fed at all please?



Well with that setting under full load I'm below 1.3v
I'll try to post a pic later today

Edit: hmmm can it be its actually a 0.05v ? 
I'll confirm  later today


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

Judging by the 1.3vcore I'm guessing it's 0.05v or something around that   If the stock vcore for the CPU was 1v, with 0.5V offset, I think thats 1.5vcore??  I stick with fixed then you can't really go wrong   Either way, I think you're doing fine and have nothing to worry about


----------



## Qix (Jun 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Judging by the 1.3vcore I'm guessing it's 0.05v or something around that  If the stock vcore for the CPU was 1v, with 0.5V offset, I think thats 1.5vcore?? I stick with fixed then you can't really go wrong  Either way, I think you're doing fine and have nothing to worry about


Fully agree: that should be 0.05V, however there's no risk to fry the CPU as the offset range is quite limited 
I use the offset apporach as I like the cpu to be idling at 0.8V to be cooler and to go to 1.3V only when actually needed


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm like Phil, I have always just set a vcore and left the offsets alone. But then again, my computer never idles. I'm either gaming with it, it's at full load crunching, or it's turned off. 

Heh, I just realized gaming is actually a break for my CPU from what it's normally doing.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 6, 2019)

I find that fluctuation with offset was too much into upper range, so I chose a fixed vcore as well.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 7, 2019)

Qix said:


> Hi there, I set the Vcore to Offset with a +0.50v as Offset value (I like the Vcore and the clock to drop when system is idling  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome, I just have had over a year with this CPU and about 7 years with the platform and 6 core sandy bridges so pretty good idea of what makes it tick and what it takes to try and keep it cool. Trust me I have a fairly insane radiator setup and I still can only push so far before 90 degrees starts showing up.



BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm like Phil, I have always just set a vcore and left the offsets alone. But then again, my computer never idles. I'm either gaming with it, it's at full load crunching, or it's turned off.
> 
> Heh, I just realized gaming is actually a break for my CPU from what it's normally doing.



Same here, I played with offset and thought it sucked ass, never touched it again.



mouacyk said:


> i have a D5 pump running constant 3700rpm and GT-AP fans around 1700rpm.
> 
> This thing is supposed to run hot.  There's 25MB of power-hungry L3 cache to drive as well, vs 15MB of the next step down.



I'm jealous, I have a  VPP755 V3   I believe by alphacool and it's decent but instead of 1500 ml/hr max I think it does about 340 ml/hr, which is decent but I am very interested what I could achieve if I get a D5 in the loop or I put multiple pumps in.....


----------



## Qix (Jun 7, 2019)

what fixed voltage do you suggest me to start with for a daily use @4.3ghz ?


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jun 7, 2019)

2680v2 or 2690v2 is the way to go if you want 10 cores. Good for crunching and decent for gaming.

2680v2 @ 113Mhz FSB does 3.5GHz on all cores and 4.1Ghz when boosting 1 core
2690v2 @ 113Mhz FSB does 3.7GHz on all cores and 4.1Ghz when boosting 1 core

They run very cool as well. Below pic is with Kraken X61


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Qix said:


> what fixed voltage do you suggest me to start with for a daily use @4.3ghz ?



Depending on the CPU could make a lot of difference.  Example my 5960X @ 4.20Ghz only uses 1.06vcore from stock 0.920vcore..  Depending on what your CPU is at stock, give it a bit of testing from stock volts and see if you can push stock volts   Use something like CB15 or 20 would be a good start for playing about with the vcore.  My CPU never idles so it never steps down   But this is another reason for why I've such a small overclock on the CPU, I didn't see the point in pushing it another 400Mhz or so, for so much more heat/power consumption and such like which wouldn't help me very much. WCG is a great stability tester and in my eyes sometimes better than LinX and Prime tests


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 7, 2019)

Peter Lindgren said:


> 2680v2 or 2690v2 is the way to go if you want 10 cores. Good for crunching and decent for gaming.
> 
> 2680v2 @ 113Mhz FSB does 3.5GHz on all cores and 4.1Ghz when boosting 1 core
> 2690v2 @ 113Mhz FSB does 3.7GHz on all cores and 4.1Ghz when boosting 1 core
> ...


I am curious do most of this E5 working fine when you OC BCLK like this?


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jun 7, 2019)

Only V2s works with high FSB oc. I have tried 2680v2 which works great up to 113Mhz. I did try a 2696v2 but I only got to 106MHz when it started to hit TDP limit.

2690v2 seems to work great => 







2697v2 seems to work great =>


----------



## Qix (Jun 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Depending on the CPU could make a lot of difference.  Example my 5960X @ 4.20Ghz only uses 1.06vcore from stock 0.920vcore..  Depending on what your CPU is at stock, give it a bit of testing from stock volts and see if you can push stock volts  Use something like CB15 or 20 would be a good start for playing about with the vcore. My CPU never idles so it never steps down  But this is another reason for why I've such a small overclock on the CPU, I didn't see the point in pushing it another 400Mhz or so, for so much more heat/power consumption and such like which wouldn't help me very much. WCG is a great stability tester and in my eyes sometimes better than LinX and Prime tests



Sorry for dumb question, but what do you mean with CB15 or 20 ?
Btw my cpu is a 1680v2


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 9, 2019)

Qix said:


> Sorry for dumb question, but what do you mean with CB15 or 20 ?
> Btw my cpu is a 1680v2



To me a CB is a car walkie talkie type radio, so I admit I wondered what he meant.


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2019)

Qix said:


> Sorry for dumb question, but what do you mean with CB15 or 20 ?
> Btw my cpu is a 1680v2



CB15 = CineBench R15..  I think if I put in the R15 rather than the 15, you'd have understood   Apologies!


----------



## Qix (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> CB15 = CineBench R15..  I think if I put in the R15 rather than the 15, you'd have understood   Apologies!


Ah ok! I thought it was a voltage level to start with! 
Do you mean a cine bench pass is enough to consider an overclock stable?


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Qix said:


> Ah ok! I thought it was a voltage level to start with!
> Do you mean a cine bench pass is enough to consider an overclock stable?



I wouldn't class it as 100% stable, not at all but I'd consider it a starting point because of the load the test gives the CPU   If it can't pass CB 15 or 20, then it'll probably crash on a lot of other things.  Something else like wPrime 1.55 or the 3D Mark CPU tests are other tests I use to just test a dirty CPU overclock (something that's done very quickly...)   

It all depends really on how far you want to overclock and what you're trying to do really   Crazy CPU clocks and such for CPU-Z screen shots is a little different to getting a stable 24/7 overclock set up   As I'm sure you know


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi all hope you will have some news soon I know it's summer so hopefully you are all enjoying it, well if you're across the pond in Europe etc I'm not sure what your season is (which I know is some of you) but in North America it's summer anyway and regardless of your season enjoy it lol. Anyway I have an interesting bit of news, I was (and have been for a while) struggling with stability with my pc as well as some odd quirks with booting where USB keyboard and/or mouse would boot too quickly or too slowly or not at all. I hadn't mentioned it here because I didn't realize it was a keyboard issue but long story short, I dug up a keyboard in my closet I forgot I still had and plugged it in, voila, problem gone. 

It got so bad I couldn't boot into windows a few days ago and I had similar odd issues at times for last year or two off and on with other boards so...just fyi, something as simple as a failing keyboard that erratically works is enough to screw with stability and even keep you from getting into windows when it really fritzes out.


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Hi all hope you will have some news soon I know it's summer so hopefully you are all enjoying it, well if you're across the pond in Europe etc I'm not sure what your season is (which I know is some of you) but in North America it's summer anyway and regardless of your season enjoy it lol. Anyway I have an interesting bit of news, I was (and have been for a while) struggling with stability with my pc as well as some odd quirks with booting where USB keyboard and/or mouse would boot too quickly or too slowly or not at all. I hadn't mentioned it here because I didn't realize it was a keyboard issue but long story short, I dug up a keyboard in my closet I forgot I still had and plugged it in, voila, problem gone.
> 
> It got so bad I couldn't boot into windows a few days ago and I had similar odd issues at times for last year or two off and on with other boards so...just fyi, something as simple as a failing keyboard that erratically works is enough to screw with stability and even keep you from getting into windows when it really fritzes out.



Well in the UK (Somerset at least) it's meant to be summer I mean it is June after all but it's been more like March  

But to the problem you mentioned @dalekdukesboy , a mate had the exact same issue.  He was getting booting issues and all sorts of problems with no USB regonised and such like, it turned out to be his keyboard...  So strange...  Mind you, he was using a similar board to your Rampage, the X79 Deluxe (one I'd sold him)   I've never known a guy have more PC problems for no reason than he has.... or does... 

I hope you have some trouble free computing mate!!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Well in the UK (Somerset at least) it's meant to be summer I mean it is June after all but it's been more like March
> 
> But to the problem you mentioned @dalekdukesboy , a mate had the exact same issue.  He was getting booting issues and all sorts of problems with no USB regonised and such like, it turned out to be his keyboard...  So strange...  Mind you, he was using a similar board to your Rampage, the X79 Deluxe (one I'd sold him)   I've never known a guy have more PC problems for no reason than he has.... or does...
> 
> I hope you have some trouble free computing mate!!



Lol so do I have as many issues as he does? Not sure about him but I've pushed my pc to the limit and I experiment a lot, and this thing is ancient let's face it so once I have money and I can let go nostalgia for this build I may keep it as a secondary unit but replace it with a Ryzen 3 like the Techpowerup poll is asking about, I admit I am pretty excited about those, however...if they are only slightly faster or comparable to this older technology, why upgrade? So yeah at some point I'll get new PC just not sure if that is in near future and I'll probably keep this one for a long time especially with memories and this lovely thread I've kept going for seemingly forever and more people keep showing up!


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh he's terrible..  Every single time I sell him a PC or hardware, he gets an issue..  I had the setup he's got now for say 12 months I think maybe a bit less, had it running faultlessly at 4.5Ghz all day long and he comes along and has to run it at stock...  It just won't work for him..  It's unreal...  This keyboard issue was just another issue for another day lol 

I don't see him very often now but whenever he contacts me, it's normally a PC related issue and nothing much else 

Just because you buy new hardware doesn't mean you can't keep that one for messing about and playing with   I bought and sold the same hardware for so many times I've given in selling it and now I'm just going to buy it, keep it and not to worry about it   It's just I'll now need a better house to fit the hardware in....   Oh and I best not forget the Mrs and the children


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Oh he's terrible..  Every single time I sell him a PC or hardware, he gets an issue..  I had the setup he's got now for say 12 months I think maybe a bit less, had it running faultlessly at 4.5Ghz all day long and he comes along and has to run it at stock...  It just won't work for him..  It's unreal...  This keyboard issue was just another issue for another day lol
> 
> I don't see him very often now but whenever he contacts me, it's normally a PC related issue and nothing much else
> 
> Just because you buy new hardware doesn't mean you can't keep that one for messing about and playing with   I bought and sold the same hardware for so many times I've given in selling it and now I'm just going to buy it, keep it and not to worry about it   It's just I'll now need a better house to fit the hardware in....   Oh and I best not forget the Mrs and the children



Sorry I thought I replied to this lol. Mrs. and children? Why worry about those? LOL joking of course. Anyway everything is working A OK with my pc it's fairly hot here so I have it at 4.5 ghz as you just mentioned ironically in your post about your friend where he can't even run it without issues at stock lol. Yeah the keyboard thing however I can vouch for if he did have a failing USB keyboard unfortunately it's enough at least with X79 to keep windows from even booting at worst and at best have weird stability issues and stuttering while running and all sorts of other weird and very annoying anomalies that get in the way of your overall gaming and even web browsing etc experience. 

I hope everyone had a good July 4th and now that I'm paying more attention to thread again will post more as I play around with my setup and tweak it. If anyone has news/benchmarks to share or updates on their build I know some people were either getting 1680's or considering it or had just gotten them not long ago etc would love to hear more about it, stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 13, 2019)

I had a wonderful 4th.

Much gunpowder was expended, the neighbors were annoyed, and many, many bottles of beer gave their all to the cause.

The PC is humming along at a nice 4.4GHz OC, after figuring out the right voltages, and rocks my videogames, while never exceeding 60C, unlike my 3930k.

I accidentally ran it at 5GHZ due to a typo, and it only drew 180W, as compared to the 250W of the 3930k. Temps never went over 80C.  Until I shut it down immediately, lol.
80C at idle does not inspire me to run benchmarks, lol.

Apparently typing 444 into the multiplier box makes it run at 5.1GHZ, lol.
Don't do that.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 18, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I had a wonderful 4th.
> 
> Much gunpowder was expended, the neighbors were annoyed, and many, many bottles of beer gave their all to the cause.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it, and yeah 5 ghz sounds great, but on these older 22nm processors need a heck of a cooling solution to keep that working, glad to hear you raised a ruckus and got good and boozed up for the holiday as well.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 20, 2019)

Well,  got my new 1680 v2 up to 4.5 pretty easy.  Going above will be hard.  At 1.368v but I was using medium llc,  I am going to try standard to see if I can stay as close to 1.30v as possible. https://valid.x86.fr/0eczb1

Tested it harder...  had to back down to 4.4ghz.  Oh well.  I knew ivy wouldn't clock very well at the beginning.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 21, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Well,  got my new 1680 v2 up to 4.5 pretty easy.  Going above will be hard.  At 1.368v but I was using medium llc,  I am going to try standard to see if I can stay as close to 1.30v as possible. https://valid.x86.fr/0eczb1
> 
> Tested it harder...  had to back down to 4.4ghz.  Oh well.  I knew ivy wouldn't clock very well at the beginning.



You are half right, Ivy clocks well but NOT well unless you cool the snot out of it. So, it clocks decently if you have the means to do so. To put it in personal perspective, I had the same exact air cooler from Noctua you have which is one of the better/best air coolers and you can go back in thread and about 4.4 maybe 4.45 was my ceiling and that was with some pretty serious fans on it. However if you get some form of water on it and really keep it cool...well I have mine at 4.5 ghz and I was about to say it's stable but I hadn't done a check honestly in a while so before I finished this post I just ran a quick 3 run linx to make sure lol. But it did just fine plus you can see at least what with my setup and particular CPU sample what the platform can do.





So there's my run at 4.5 ghz, I didn't bother to show you memory but it's 16 gigs at 2666 mhz with decent but not sparkling timings but nonetheless fairly fast for this platform. The cores literally didn't pass 70 degrees for most of first 2 runs then at end of 2nd run and into third is when the heat goblin started catching up to the test. However 72-75 degrees max for what I'm doing is excellent and not to dissuade you but to hopefully make you feel better about the platform with your air cooler I was failing at this speed and/or if I passed I was in high 80's for temps maybe even low 90's and I had a nice little heater next to me if I just ran linx like that 24/7.

So you're doing just fine and I think you got a decent sample CPU I can't speak for motherboard but it's in essence similar to mine and part of what helps me is the temps and the fact I only need 1.312 volts and that is what it was under load btw but that's because it's cool. Hotter these things run the more voltage they need, and more unstable they get and more frustrating overclocking gets hence why I started this thread in the first place to give people a place to share their experiences with it plus my own 6 year journey with this platform (has it really been that long? Holy crap!). 

Anyway 4.4 ghz is nothing to sneeze at with 8 cores/ 16 threads 22nm, and it hangs with everything they sell today lol. This has to be the longest a platform lasted and wasn't the bottleneck in gaming/tests I've ever seen. At times I felt I wasted a lot of time/money playing and upgrading a platform that was so old but looking back I realize it was smartest PC buy I ever made.

Just as an aside guys, I kinda wondered what kind of exposure this thread had and due to being around a while plus all you great people posting we are up almost to 1,100 posts! But I knew that, I just so happened to be browsing forums for something and noticed that every thread shows how many "views" it has, makes sense seen it probably never thought about it before, so I realized you have to view the thread from the main forum screen to see that....we have 55k views guys lol. Just sayin' that's a hell of a lot...maybe you smarter people already noticed and looked but it only took me 3-4 years of starting/posting on thread to even look at how many views we got or get lol. 

So I want to thank all of you posting but also to all those other eyes who have obviously been following along who either don't post or drop a post or two and just follow, I figured we'd have a few thousand views just due to age and activity plus # of posts but anyway I just thought that was pretty damned cool and shows a lot of people care enough to at least check out what X79 is doing and what we are doing with it .


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 21, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Glad to hear it, and yeah 5 ghz sounds great, but on these older 22nm processors need a heck of a cooling solution to keep that working, glad to hear you raised a ruckus and got good and boozed up for the holiday as well.


Even on skt2011 SB-e chips, 5Ghz was a hard thing to hit without dumping voltage into those chips. I barely got my 3820 to boot at 5Ghz at 1.5v. I haven't even bothered with the 3930k since 4.5Ghz is hard enough to get stable between 1.4 and 1.45v. I also needed a 240mm AIO to keep the 3930k cooled well enough to go above 4.2Ghz.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 21, 2019)

I've booted 5.1GHz a couple of times; it will make it into windows7x64 at ~80C, and ~175W.

On my board, apparently typing 444 for a multiplier sets it to 51. 

There's no headroom there, I just shut it down to keep from frying it. 
A refrigeration system might make it able to do benchmarks, but I have no interest.

4.4GHz seems to be where the power goes exponential, so that's a good maximum for me. 
(E5-1650v2 processor on Sabertoothx79)

That you guys with 8 core chips are getting the same results makes me think the other cores in mine might be live, but disconnected.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 21, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> That you guys with 8 core chips are getting the same results makes me think the other cores in mine might be live, but disconnected.


Are you sure that they're just inactive? Shouldn't the CPU have a lot more L3 cache if that were the case? Honestly, it's probably a mixture of the silicon lottery and some other configuration issue. Some motherboards are better at overclocking than others, particular when it comes to skt2011 chips. The RIVE is known for being pretty good at overclocking and the Sabertooth is known for being a rock solid motherboard, but doesn't overclock as well. The P9X79 Deluxe like I have falls somewhere in between, but has a beefy VRM setup.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Are you sure that they're just inactive? Shouldn't the CPU have a lot more L3 cache if that were the case? Honestly, it's probably a mixture of the silicon lottery and some other configuration issue. Some motherboards are better at overclocking than others, particular when it comes to skt2011 chips. The RIVE is known for being pretty good at overclocking and the Sabertooth is known for being a rock solid motherboard, but doesn't overclock as well. The P9X79 Deluxe like I have falls somewhere in between, but has a beefy VRM setup.



Exactly right, Asus for their faults and issues over the years I USED to think were far overpriced and a mobo was a mobo, give or take. However, since now owning my first Asus board which was the RIVE IV and now RIVE black and can honestly say especially for a platform that was known for pushing board to limits (because socket 2011 was literally revolutionary at the time and blew everything else away) The Asus boards are worth every penny...especially considering not one I bought was new lol, all were used or first one from Newegg that got me started was a return and I think had couple dead memory channels from time I got it, ironically I only could afford to fill the 2 channels that worked, so never noticed till later.

Aquinus assessment is spot on, succinctly put. I haven't had the two other boards but I've read this thread, others, and reviews and Sabertooth is very solid but OC'ing just wasn't it's thing, the Deluxe another solid board with great VRM and lots of features, and decent/good at OC'ing, and RIVE/RIVE black definitely were designed to OC about as well as the platform allows.


ALSO, in regards to 8 core XEONS vs the 6 core consumer chips from what I understand they are two totally different pieces of silicon, the 1680 is actually the chip with a few cores disabled I believe and for whatever reason Intel decided to unlock multiplier on it, the 39 and 49 series chips have everything enabled on them if they are the 3960x or 4960x, not sure if the 3930/4930 have couple things disabled but I believe that is the case as well. Don't quote me on this but I'm fairly certain this is the case and I will look into it and let you know, because now you got me wondering.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm  pretty sure the 6 core Xeons are the same as the 8 core die, just with cores and cache disabled.

I'd have to dissect it to be sure, lol. 

It would be nice if some intel engineer got pissed and released a tool that re-enabled the cores, but I'll bet they're done in a way that can't be reversed.

Simply turning off the bus interface sections would do it, tho; it's possible it's in a hidden register somewhere, written in with the microcode.

Wouldn't that be a nice hack!

I'm suddenly having problems getting this E5-1650v2 to run memory over 1333; it causes the video card to freak out, and one of the 4 memory chips shows weird timings if I select higher speed.

I have another one; I may swap them to see if it's the chip, or if I have a memory stick going bad.

I also still have the 3930k, I know it will run 2400.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I'm  pretty sure the 6 core Xeons are the same as the 8 core die, just with cores and cache disabled.
> 
> I'd have to dissect it to be sure, lol.
> 
> ...



I didn't even address the 4 core and 6 core xeons like you have but same difference I'm sure with disabling cache/cores etc. Also I have no idea what your problem is,  but I'd bank on it being the memory, these Xeons are fairly bullet proof and my abuse of mine is testament to that. Even the consumer chips of every generation I've owned AMD or Intel every one would still work if you plugged it in today and the core 2 duos I had I beat the crap out of for benchmarking/gaming etc. 

So I've had plenty of memory glitches/issues similar to yours or worse, and every time it was a memory stick to blame long story short. What I would do is running some stability tests with only 1 or 2 sticks of memory in and see what happens, if it passes great, just swap in the untested modules and see what happens. Worse case scenario (in a sense) is they all test perfectly and it is a chip problem, however I'd suspect the mobo before the CPU because the cpu pins and traces on board etc etc all have to be working properly for the memory to function correctly, as I said in prior post I had a board with pin and/or other issues and dual channel was all you got, occasionally triple channel but never quad. 

Certainly feel free to swap processor but to me that's more work then memory and having to reapply paste etc, plus you are dealing with pins on these things vs. just nice contact spots so I admit I try to keep my processor swapping to minimum just not to bend pins too much. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 22, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I'm  pretty sure the 6 core Xeons are the same as the 8 core die, just with cores and cache disabled.


Hex Cores Ivy Bridge-E are made from LCC die. Hex+ are made from MCC die (up to 10) :





Why ?
Because they are cheaper to make that way.
Also, higher core count dies were meant for Xeon line only, because margins on servers are better.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 23, 2019)

I've been thinking of swapping this mobo into a rack mount chassis currently occupied by a Pentium D mobo; if I do that, I may have to try the e5-2650 chip again.

It's multi locked, but someone here was running the fsb at 125mhz; that might rock. 

Otherwise, I'll try the other 1650 I have; if I can't get 4.4GHz and at least 1800 memory, I'll swap back to the 3930k. It runs 4.4 and 2400 pretty easy, but hotter.

Where did you find that graphic? That's pretty cool!

Can you find me a pinout for socket 2011v1 and 2? I've looked everywhere.

I want to look at the CH4 memory pins for signs of abuse.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep,  knew the 8 core was the 10 core due to the 25mbs l3 cache reported.  Decided to just use 4.3 and under heavy stress testing it hit 1.32v
and 64c on the hottest core.  It should survive a year or 2 at those settings.  I do a lot of transcoding ect,  and I need it to be very stable
during the jobs,  but the more cores the better!


----------



## k_9virus (Jul 28, 2019)

hey guys thank you for this thread 

anyway I've been thinking of upgrading my system for quite sometime now but I love this x79 platform so much so I just bought e5 2640 v2 ( I know I bought a wrong one lol ) to hold me for awhile
btw my previous cpu was 3820 oc'd to 4.6 lol.

here's my xeon I think I already hit the wall any tips? thanks


----------



## johnspack (Jul 28, 2019)

Well for one,  multi to max,  then hold the bus.  Can you increase vcore at all?  Hopefully some 2xxx series xeon owners can chime in here....


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 28, 2019)

I decided to go back to the 3930k, as I knew what It would run memory at, at least.

I'm running at 4.2Ghz, 2133Mhz memory, and everything's stable.

I also learned there are apparently optimizations for either the xeon e5-1650v2, or the 3930k, because my video driver wouldn't run after changing it out.
I had to reinstall it to get it to work.

Weird, huh?


----------



## k_9virus (Jul 28, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Well for one,  multi to max,  then hold the bus.  Can you increase vcore at all?  Hopefully some 2xxx series xeon owners can chime in here....


thanks! yes multi at max at 20. Even if I adjust the vcore and my bus speed in the bios is at 114.100 if I adjust the bus speed to 114.125 system wont boot anymore


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 28, 2019)

Try memory timings, and even pulling  memory, as the memory controller adds to heat.

I've been fighting a e5-1650 , and am interested in what be achieved here.


----------



## k_9virus (Jul 28, 2019)

so apparently my ax860 psu is dying lol using my tx850 now will try my luck oc'ing this xeon.

btw any ideas how much voltage 26xx can handle? I tried 1.3v but no luck


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 30, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> so apparently my ax860 psu is dying lol using my tx850 now will try my luck oc'ing this xeon.
> 
> btw any ideas how much voltage 26xx can handle? I tried 1.3v but no luck



I can do well into the 1.4 volt range with my 1680 and had no issues so I'm sure those are the same, main thing is keep it cool. However you aren't dealing with 4.5 ghz + speeds either so it should stay very cool at speeds your multiplier limits you to even with the bus being pushed. However it may simply hit a point it refuses to work/boot simply due to the fact your pushing the bus so high, especially when I am OC'ing this thing is pretty finicky about pushing the bus higher no matter what voltage or settings I throw at it. 

Also I just downloaded the new disk benchmarking tool...I have a SSD 512 mb Sata drive....unless I'm missing something don't my gigabyte + reads seem way too high? I thought Sata could only do a max of around 550 mb/s?


----------



## Eroticus (Aug 1, 2019)

Upgrade my 3930k to Intel E5-2697

Some games benchmarks ;-) (Both OC to the Max i could)


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 2, 2019)

Eroticus said:


> Upgrade my 3930k to Intel E5-2697
> 
> Some games benchmarks ;-) (Both OC to the Max i could)



nice! can you run intel xtu benchmark? I would like to compare my score from my 3820 and 2640v2 thaaaaaanks!


----------



## Eroticus (Aug 2, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> nice! can you run intel xtu benchmark? I would like to compare my score from my 3820 and 2640v2 thaaaaaanks!


Sure, enjoy.


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 3, 2019)

danng 12 core power!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 9, 2019)

Eroticus said:


> Sure, enjoy.





k_9virus said:


> danng 12 core power!



Now you have me curious lol, so I'm watching all these great posts and remembering I HAD XTU on this pc but saw no use for it so uninstalled it...I just reinstalled it and now I want to see where I stand compared to 12 core and mr 2640/3820 lol.



Well not bad, clocked higher and 4 less cores I got 200 less than the 12 core, I also appear to have older version so I'll update it when I have time and rerun it see if it makes any difference.


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 9, 2019)

I wish my 2640 v2 was heavily overclockable lol cold AF 






dalekdukesboy said:


> Now you have me curious lol, so I'm watching all these great posts and remembering I HAD XTU on this pc but saw no use for it so uninstalled it...I just reinstalled it and now I want to see where I stand compared to 12 core and mr 2640/3820 lol.View attachment 128789
> 
> Well not bad, clocked higher and 4 less cores I got 200 less than the 12 core, I also appear to have older version so I'll update it when I have time and rerun it see if it makes any difference.




I was trying to beat one entry there at HWbot @2.7ghz but I hit the wall cant go any further


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 10, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> I wish my 2640 v2 was heavily overclockable lol cold AF
> View attachment 128806
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you basically have the same processor as me but unfortunately with a locked multiplier. I'm determined to go further with mine though and see how high I can get my score to go .


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 11, 2019)

lol number 1


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 11, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Also I just downloaded the new disk benchmarking tool...I have a SSD 512 mb Sata drive....unless I'm missing something don't my gigabyte + reads seem way too high? I thought Sata could only do a max of around 550 mb/s?


If that's a run for a SATA drive, it's definitely high for both read and write. You're right, Sata tops out at around 500-550MB/s. It almost sounds like the result of disk caching for reads and writes.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 11, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Hi all hope you will have some news soon I know it's summer so hopefully you are all enjoying it, well if you're across the pond in Europe etc I'm not sure what your season is (which I know is some of you) but in North America it's summer anyway and regardless of your season enjoy it lol.



just a quick note, when it is summer in the USA, it is summer for everyone in Earth's northern hemisphere, and winter for everyone in Earth's southern hemisphere. Right now, it's summer in North America, Europe, Russia, and China but winter in South America, Africa, and Australia.

OK, back to the discussion of OC'ing X79


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 11, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> just a quick note, when it is summer in the USA, it is summer for everyone in Earth's northern hemisphere, and winter for everyone in Earth's southern hemisphere. Right now, it's summer in North America, Europe, Russia, and China but winter in South America, Africa, and Australia.
> 
> OK, back to the discussion of OC'ing X79



Ok I admittedly knew it had something to do with North/South etc but also "summer" in Siberia is hardly like summer in FLA lol so it's all kinda relative. But yes I admit I just threw it out quickly without thinking too much about it I admit I'm no Geography whiz .



Aquinus said:


> If that's a run for a SATA drive, it's definitely high for both read and write. You're right, Sata tops out at around 500-550MB/s. It almost sounds like the result of disk caching for reads and writes.



Yes it's a SATA drive which is why I looked at results and wished they were true, but know they are impossible. I have a WD black hard drive I bought a while back sitting right here with adapter, but with X79 that means I have to flash to a modded bios which isn't all that hard but for me the hard part is getting all my info on this SATA drive to that drive, one of you outlined the basics a while back but I it's far more than just cloning the drive (which I've done it's easy) so not sure I'd see much gain in any task including gaming by doing the upgrade or enough to warrant it anyway.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi I'm back.

I still rock X79 and a 3960X and I'm about to upgrade my GPU to a RX 5700 XT. Now my question is, will my 3960X at 4.5 GHz still be enough to feed the beast or do I need a new cpu, now i can buy the 8 core overclockable Xeon as well, as its "only" on 330€ now. Second question would be, if it's better to buy the Xeon or to go Ryzen next year (will have to save money).

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 18, 2019)

Kanan said:


> Hi I'm back.
> 
> I still rock X79 and a 3960X and I'm about to upgrade my GPU to a RX 5700 XT. Now my question is, will my 3960X at 4.5 GHz still be enough to feed the beast or do I need a new cpu, now i can buy the 8 core overclockable Xeon as well, as its "only" on 330€ now. Second question would be, if it's better to buy the Xeon or to go Ryzen next year (will have to save money).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



wait for ddr5 then upgrade. your system is still relevant. it will power the rx5700xt just fine with your cpu at 4.5ghz. if you upgrade now than youd better get the best mainstream platform you can get such as a ryzen 3700x or i9-9900k and ddr43200+.


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 18, 2019)

Kanan said:


> Hi I'm back.
> 
> I still rock X79 and a 3960X and I'm about to upgrade my GPU to a RX 5700 XT. Now my question is, will my 3960X at 4.5 GHz still be enough to feed the beast or do I need a new cpu, now i can buy the 8 core overclockable Xeon as well, as its "only" on 330€ now. Second question would be, if it's better to buy the Xeon or to go Ryzen next year (will have to save money).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



Im stuck with my sabertooth too lol. I recently bought xeon 2640 v2 slightly overclocked so far so good with vega 64 and happy with it..

look what I found will this work on x79? tons of 2011 versions not sure if this works lol









						INTEL  E7-4860 V2 2.6GHZ/30MB 12-Cores  LGA2011 ES CPU QEGJ  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for INTEL  E7-4860 V2 2.6GHZ/30MB 12-Cores  LGA2011 ES CPU QEGJ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Kanan (Aug 18, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> Im stuck with my sabertooth too lol. I recently bought xeon 2640 v2 slightly overclocked so far so good with vega 64 and happy with it..
> 
> look what I found will this work on x79? tons of 2011 versions not sure if this works lol
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no because it is a Haswell CPU based on 2nd gen LGA2011 socket for X99 chipset.
Edit: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...0-24m-cache-2-26-ghz-6-40-gt-s-intel-qpi.html

This is 1st gen hedt stuff  totally misread the product name and interpreted as newer CPU arch. Oh intel and their product naming....

Any more opinions on my question? Already appreciated.


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 18, 2019)

It’s a v2 based on ivy bridge I compared my 3820 and 2640 v2 thru iintel and it’s very similar can’t find any info on it unless someone will actually try lol thanks thou


----------



## Kanan (Aug 18, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> It’s a v2 based on ivy bridge I compared my 3820 and 2640 v2 thru iintel and it’s very similar can’t find any info on it unless someone will actually try lol thanks thou


I'm talking about the E7 4860 you mentioned, not your personal CPU.

Anyway, I have something to add to my question:

At the moment my CPU is not 100% feeding the GPU at all times, in GTA Online sometimes the GPU usage at 1440p is lower than 99% this means my CPU is already bottle necking with a 980 Ti. This is why I'm asking because the 5700 XT will obviously be much more powerful so the bottlenecking should in theory get worse. At least for GTA 5.


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 18, 2019)

sorry for the confusion it's a E7 4860 v2 ivy bridge








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 18, 2019)

I moded, a moded BIOS for Sabertooth X79 

It's *4701* version but it has uCode updates for Spectre/Meltdown, NVMe, ROM updates (iRST w/RAID TRIM), and Bifurcation/Hidden options are visible (topic with BIOS I based this on : LINK).











^ASUS website on left, moded mod one on right
Still not sure why May 2018 uCodes were not updated (it's a work in-progress).

For anyone interested in trying it out, here's download : LINK (BIOS must be updated via BIOS Flashback function).
You can revert to your previous BIOS using the same trick.

Of course I'm NOT responsible for bricked boards/lost data/other circumstances that may occur while/after BIOS update.


----------



## CheapMeat (Aug 19, 2019)

> *k_9virus*
> sorry for the confusion it's a E7 4860 v2 ivy bridge




E7's don't work on X79 but E5's do.   Here's the better version and correct one that would work:









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Kanan (Aug 19, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> I moded, a moded BIOS for Sabertooth X79
> 
> It's *4701* version but it has uCode updates for Spectre/Meltdown, NVMe, ROM updates (iRST w/RAID TRIM), and Bifurcation/Hidden options are visible (topic with BIOS I based this on : LINK).
> 
> ...


Does this in hindsight mean that my PC is not protected? Because I'm using a old bios. Or did they patch it via windows



k_9virus said:


> sorry for the confusion it's a E7 4860 v2 ivy bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would want to buy this one with unlocked multiplier though: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...-processor-e5-1680-v2-25m-cache-3-00-ghz.html


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 19, 2019)

@Kanan Microsoft Windows SHOULD supplement microcode updates outside of BIOS.
HOWEVER those are usually outdated. Latest for my Ivy Bridge E is from March 2019.
You can check what uCode you have in HWiNFO (or AIDA64), here's a screenshot with list of current latest ones :


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 19, 2019)

Kanan said:


> I still rock X79 and a 3960X and I'm about to upgrade my GPU to a RX 5700 XT. Now my question is, will my 3960X at 4.5 GHz still be enough to feed the beast or do I need a new cpu, now i can buy the 8 core overclockable Xeon as well, as its "only" on 330€ now. Second question would be, if it's better to buy the Xeon or to go Ryzen next year (will have to save money).


My 3930k still is enough to drive my Vega 64, so you're probably okay.


----------



## k_9virus (Aug 23, 2019)

hey guys just got a sweet deal for 3960x lol


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Aug 23, 2019)

Still rocking my 2680v2@3.5Ghz all core turbo. I have also used UBU-tool to update microcodes and ROMs. I got TRIM to work with iRST RAID0 SSDs after upgrading OROM. I also replaced boot pic on my Asus P9X79 with the ROG one just for fun.  I have not noticed any degrading performance after upgrading microcodes.

Temps and performance is still great.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 23, 2019)

I read that latest SB-e uCode is less impactfull on performance than earlier releases.
What uCode does your 3960X use ?
PS. I managed to update uCodes for ALL CPUs, here's updated 4801 for X79 Sabertooth : LINK.
It doesn't have bifurcation support (if you need/want it, at this point I got it only in a seperate 4701 BIOS with updated uCodes as well).


----------



## PolRoger (Sep 6, 2019)

Some quick preliminary testing of my new 8 core E5 1680 v2... 

I'm also running new Ryzen 3000 series but I'm not ready to give up on my older DDR3 platform(s) just yet.





Edit: Bumped OC up to ~4.4GHz...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 13, 2019)

PolRoger said:


> Some quick preliminary testing of my new 8 core E5 1680 v2...
> 
> I'm also running new Ryzen 3000 series but I'm not ready to give up on my older DDR3 platform(s) just yet.
> 
> ...



Ah, another lovely 1680 v2.
And I'd not give up the DDR3 considering if you got good enough memory to OC and a decent IMC on your CPU you can easily match and exceed what an 8 core Ryzen can do in most applications, especially since Ryzen thus far still doesn't OC very well.

Also where do I get list of microcode dates etc? I ran HWinfo to see my microcode and it's 42D, no idea when that is from but it's obviously right before your 42E I would think .


----------



## k_9virus (Sep 13, 2019)

nice comparison with our x79 with 9900k

btw not familiar with the regedit that he did any more info on that?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> nice comparison with our x79 with 9900k
> 
> btw not familiar with the regedit that he did any more info on that?


yea in the description of the vid.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 26, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> nice comparison with our x79 with 9900k
> 
> btw not familiar with the regedit that he did any more info on that?


Now finally took my time and watched the video, this is very reassuring for me, coming to know my old platform and CPU still has some life in it left! 5700 XT probably soon.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 26, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> you can easily match and exceed what an 8 core Ryzen can do in most applications


That's what I thought about my 3930k until I saw this review that Phoronix did comparing the 3960x to modern 6c CPUs and the results paint a very stark picture.
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=sandy-extreme-2019&num=1




Mind you, this is basically saying that the 8700k and Ryzen 5 3600X are almost 3 times faster than a 3960x. No overclock is going to fill that gap and is a reason why I'm both running at 4.75Ghz right now and considering an upgrade to a 3900x within the next 6 months.


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> That's what I thought about my 3930k until I saw this review that Phoronix did comparing the 3960x to modern 6c CPUs and the results paint a very stark picture.
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=sandy-extreme-2019&num=1
> View attachment 132697
> 
> Mind you, this is basically saying that the 8700k and Ryzen 5 3600X are almost 3 times faster than a 3960x. No overclock is going to fill that gap and is a reason why I'm both running at 4.75Ghz right now and considering an upgrade to a 3900x within the next 6 months.



Whilst there's going to be a massive difference in some areas and not so much in others, I doubt that most people that have these systems still, would worry if Word or Chrome (examples) would be that much slower doing things.
Gaming, well yes there is bound to be some differences..  Same as heavy multi core work, the newer CPUs will kill the older kit.  But surely, isn't that to be expected?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 26, 2019)

phill said:


> Chrome (examples) would be that much slower doing things.


Except it is a lot slower with chrome. Selenium is an automation tool that controls the browser for you so you can do things like automated tests against web applications.




This is a breakdown of every test including the browser tests. The red line is the 3960X. There is almost nowhere other than Zstd compression where the 3960x even gets close and these are all 6c/12t chips.




Mind you, I'm speaking as a person with a 3930k.


----------



## Lorec (Sep 26, 2019)

I recently build a rig to hold me over until I complete custom loop for my main. 
I got 3960X and I run it on stock 24/7 for crunching. Seems to give similar results to my R5 2600 in this particular workload.


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Except it is a lot slower with chrome. Selenium is an automation tool that controls the browser for you so you can do things like automated tests against web applications.
> View attachment 132698
> 
> This is a breakdown of every test including the browser tests. The red line is the 3960X. There is almost nowhere other than Zstd compression where the 3960x even gets close and these are all 6c/12t chips.
> ...



I see a version difference in the Chrome version (but I doubt it would matter too much) but still...  I'm surprised in a way but not in others..  The 3xxx series is probably missing out on a lot of instructions sets that the newer CPUs have so it would explain it to be honest 

Again, do you expect something 5 to 6 years old to be the same performance as something 'cutting edge' (shall we say)...  

I always heard nothing but good things about the 3930k or 3960X, in ways I should have upgraded to them when they came out rather than sticking with the X58 really lol  Am I right in thinking some/most of those can do 5Ghz??


----------



## Lorec (Sep 26, 2019)

So the build is like in my signature.
Had a bit problem with temps tbh, today when I went to work I didnt leave aircon on and my pc reset itself at some point...
I am using Hyper 212 Evo though...
I exchanged one cooler master fan for two push -pull  noctua a12x25 and that solved the problem.
Idles at 35C opposed to earlier 45-50.
Crunches at 100%cpu/100%time at around 70C.
While earlier it was 100%cpu/75%time (break every three seconds) at around 77C.
It does make a hell of a lot difference.
I picked up this 3960X for like $50 Im very happy so far.
EDIT:
Core 5 always gets hotter and I wonder if that might be this particular chips gimmick or the fact that hyper 212 doesnt fully cover the IHS...


----------



## Kanan (Sep 26, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Except it is a lot slower with chrome. Selenium is an automation tool that controls the browser for you so you can do things like automated tests against web applications.
> View attachment 132698
> 
> This is a breakdown of every test including the browser tests. The red line is the 3960X. There is almost nowhere other than Zstd compression where the 3960x even gets close and these are all 6c/12t chips.
> ...


Doesn't matter, because in games it is a vastly different picture and the 3960X is approximately as fast as a 6700K. If you overclock it to 5GHz it is comparable to a 7700K performance wise. The Ryzen for example is much worse for gaming, only the 3rd gen Ryzens are superior and only if you do not overclock the 3960X. The 5GHz 3960X will be as fast or even faster then the 3600X because of the problems Ryzen has due to the CCX nature of its architecture.



phill said:


> I see a version difference in the Chrome version (but I doubt it would matter too much) but still...  I'm surprised in a way but not in others..  The 3xxx series is probably missing out on a lot of instructions sets that the newer CPUs have so it would explain it to be honest
> 
> Again, do you expect something 5 to 6 years old to be the same performance as something 'cutting edge' (shall we say)...
> 
> I always heard nothing but good things about the 3930k or 3960X, in ways I should have upgraded to them when they came out rather than sticking with the X58 really lol  Am I right in thinking some/most of those can do 5Ghz??


Well at least mine could do 5 GHz easily, and even more, but I don't have a water cooler, so I didn't try more than 5.1 GHz. The 3960X/3970X is the best binned 32nm chip ever, and 32nm is the best node for overclocking in general.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 26, 2019)

Kanan said:


> Doesn't matter, because in games it is a vastly different picture and the 3960X is approximately as fast as a 6700K. If you overclock it to 5GHz it is comparable to a 7700K performance wise. The Ryzen for example is much worse for gaming, only the 3rd gen Ryzens are superior and only if you do not overclock the 3960X. The 5GHz 3960X will be as fast or even faster then the 3600X because of the problems Ryzen has due to the CCX nature of its architecture.


Games a lot of the time aren't CPU bound, particularly at higher resolutions, and that means nothing unless all you care about is games. The geometric mean says it's a little under 3 times faster and 5Ghz is not going to net you that kind of improvement. Even if you consider the 3960x's base clock of 3.3Ghz at stock, overclocking to 5.0 on all 6 cores is only about a 50% increase and you'd need a lot more than that to close the gap with the numbers in this review (more like >250%, which isn't realistic.) I'm more apt to believe a review from a reputable source than the claims of someone on a forum on the internet, particularly since the claim is exactly that, a claim. I'm willing to entertain what you're suggesting if you provide numbers to back it up, but I think the reality is that Sandy Bridge is 8 years old and it's starting to look like it as well, at least that's what the numbers say, which I trust a bit more than anecdotes.

That isn't to say I don't enjoy my 3820 or 3930k, they're just dated and I think that review highlights that.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 27, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> That's what I thought about my 3930k until I saw this review that Phoronix did comparing the 3960x to modern 6c CPUs and the results paint a very stark picture.
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=sandy-extreme-2019&num=1
> View attachment 132697
> 
> Mind you, this is basically saying that the 8700k and Ryzen 5 3600X are almost 3 times faster than a 3960x. No overclock is going to fill that gap and is a reason why I'm both running at 4.75Ghz right now and considering an upgrade to a 3900x within the next 6 months.





Aquinus said:


> Games a lot of the time aren't CPU bound, particularly at higher resolutions, and that means nothing unless all you care about is games. The geometric mean says it's a little under 3 times faster and 5Ghz is not going to net you that kind of improvement. Even if you consider the 3960x's base clock of 3.3Ghz at stock, overclocking to 5.0 on all 6 cores is only about a 50% increase and you'd need a lot more than that to close the gap with the numbers in this review (more like >250%, which isn't realistic.) I'm more apt to believe a review from a reputable source than the claims of someone on a forum on the internet, particularly since the claim is exactly that, a claim. I'm willing to entertain what you're suggesting if you provide numbers to back it up, but I think the reality is that Sandy Bridge is 8 years old and it's starting to look like it as well, at least that's what the numbers say, which I trust a bit more than anecdotes.
> 
> That isn't to say I don't enjoy my 3820 or 3930k, they're just dated and I think that review highlights that.



I only glanced at review but "Geometric mean of all tests" and a quick glance at tests shows many things not only I don't use but are synthetic benchmarks which are nice to show off (I do) but admittedly I care far more about gaming and real world apps. Yeah, I don't expect X79 to be too close at stock with 6 cores to relatively new tech but...my comment about X79 being competitive still etc is with Ivy Bridge not Sandy and with 8 cores OC'd with fast memory, I'd like to see Phoronix do a review with my system on all these tests. 

I'm purposely posting this before I go through Phoronix's article but gut reaction and experience guided by intelligence tells me one article of one set of tests by one guy is not enough to convince me to toss my rig aside for something new/er. Also performance increases with OC's are not strictly linear exercises based on clock speed alone, good way to guide what you expect from OC but depending on architecture and what you overclock CPU/Bus/memory etc the actual results vary to some degree...otherwise, you'd not even need to OC and do an article just crunching #'s on what an OC SHOULD do based on clock speed increase by percentage. 

Anyway I like the spirited debate and just my 2 cents and yeah X79 isn't cutting edge and depending on benchmark or application of course it may show it's age, but on others many of which matter most to some users, we can't perceptibly see the difference.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 27, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Games a lot of the time aren't CPU bound, particularly at higher resolutions, and that means nothing unless all you care about is games. The geometric mean says it's a little under 3 times faster and 5Ghz is not going to net you that kind of improvement. Even if you consider the 3960x's base clock of 3.3Ghz at stock, overclocking to 5.0 on all 6 cores is only about a 50% increase and you'd need a lot more than that to close the gap with the numbers in this review (more like >250%, which isn't realistic.) I'm more apt to believe a review from a reputable source than the claims of someone on a forum on the internet, particularly since the claim is exactly that, a claim. I'm willing to entertain what you're suggesting if you provide numbers to back it up, but I think the reality is that Sandy Bridge is 8 years old and it's starting to look like it as well, at least that's what the numbers say, which I trust a bit more than anecdotes.
> 
> That isn't to say I don't enjoy my 3820 or 3930k, they're just dated and I think that review highlights that.


Unless you're a newbie I dont need to give you links, I hope. It is well known that Haswell has about 10-15% more IPC than Sandy Bridge. Skylake on top of that has another 10% which makes it about 30% total. This means, a 6 core SB processor will match a 4 core Skylake in real life. I do not care much about your website as its benchmarks are meaningless, I've read these things a hundred times, seen a 1000 benchmarks, which are proving what I say.

In the very least, it is ridiculous to believe Skylake is 300% faster than Sandy Bridge. It is only that way maybe in very special situations, but not in important applications or games. It is well known to everyone, the famous Intel Meme, that they barely did anything in the last years when it came to improving their architecture, the IPC gains were minimal and only a few features such as AVX2 were added, which are unimportant however for most users. And now you come here and want to tell me everything people said for multiple years is wrong and Intel did a 300% improvement over SB? Uh no. That's bullshit. Ryzen forced Intel to increase core count, while Skylake is still their newest architecture and was refreshed two times. It is only 30% faster than SB, which makes a lot of sense, given the fact that it is only 2 major architecture changes above it. Ryzen 3000 itself has a slightly higher IPC than Skylake or Coffee Lake, whatever you wanna call it now. There's no magical 300% difference out of nowhere. You're kinda making it into, SB being a FX processor, which it is not. As the video that was posted here, has also proven, it can still up to this day mess with the best CPUs, even with low clocks at 3.6 GHz, and deliver high fps even at 1080p, which isn't optimal for old CPUs as it places the bottleneck on the CPU.

Honestly, it is pretty rare and odd that I read such a nonsense, given the overwhelming evidence that is there since years, and the fact that these CPUs are still used by many people today, even combined with strong GPUs. Also given the fact that it is only 2 major architecture changes apart from the newest stuff Intel has, makes it even more odd. I would say, you have to prove to me, that the new architectures are 200-300% faster, in real life applications and no nonsense like this, or there's no discussion left.

The 3960X at 4.5 GHz is as fast as a 6700K. And at 5 GHz will match or slightly surpass the 7700K, meaning it is still a very capable processor today. The only downside is its power consumption with high overclocks applied.

I asked a few weeks ago if my CPU would be fast enough to support the 5700XT. And you yourself told me it would be no problem. Now you're kinda trying to tell me my processor is outdated garbage. Uh, I'd recommend you to form one opinion and clear your thoughts of meaningless garbage that is posted in the internet. Everything I've said is hard facts btw. Nobody should be derailed by this circumstantial misinformation.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2019)

Kanan said:


> Unless you're a newbie I dont need to give you links, I hope. It is well known that Haswell has about 10-15% more IPC than Sandy Bridge. Skylake on top of that has another 10% which makes it about 30% total. This means, a 6 core SB processor will match a 4 core Skylake in real life. I do not care much about your website as its benchmarks are meaningless, I've read these things a hundred times, seen a 1000 benchmarks, which are proving what I say.
> 
> In the very least, it is ridiculous to believe Skylake is 300% faster than Sandy Bridge. It is only that way maybe in very special situations, but not in important applications or games. It is well known to everyone, the famous Intel Meme, that they barely did anything in the last years when it came to improving their architecture, the IPC gains were minimal and only a few features such as AVX2 were added, which are unimportant however for most users. And now you come here and want to tell me everything people said for multiple years is wrong and Intel did a 300% improvement over SB? Uh no. That's bullshit. Ryzen forced Intel to increase core count, while Skylake is still their newest architecture and was refreshed two times. It is only 30% faster than SB, which makes a lot of sense, given the fact that it is only 2 major architecture changes above it. Ryzen 3000 itself has a slightly higher IPC than Skylake or Coffee Lake, whatever you wanna call it now. There's no magical 300% difference out of nowhere. You're kinda making it into, SB being a FX processor, which it is not. As the video that was posted here, has also proven, it can still up to this day mess with the best CPUs, even with low clocks at 3.6 GHz, and deliver high fps even at 1080p, which isn't optimal for old CPUs as it places the bottleneck on the CPU.
> 
> ...


Yet you won't provide any supporting evidence for your claims and you call what I wrote garbage? At least I have something to substantiate my claims.


Kanan said:


> I asked a few weeks ago if my CPU would be fast enough to support the 5700XT. And you yourself told me it would be no problem. Now you're kinda trying to tell me my processor is outdated garbage. Uh, I'd recommend you to form one opinion and clear your thoughts of meaningless garbage that is posted in the internet. Everything I've said is hard facts btw. Nobody should be derailed by this circumstantial misinformation.


You must have trouble reading. In case you didn't notice, I have a 3930k that I play games on...  


Aquinus said:


> Games a lot of the time aren't CPU bound, particularly at higher resolutions, and that means nothing unless all you care about is games.


Maybe all you care about is games, in which case _you're_ golden, but I do a lot more than just play games on my machine.


dalekdukesboy said:


> I only glanced at review but "Geometric mean of all tests" and a quick glance at tests shows many things not only I don't use but are synthetic benchmarks which are nice to show off (I do) but admittedly I care far more about gaming and real world apps.


I respect that and if you notice, not a single one of those benchmarks in that review are games. Games are testing a whole lot more than just the CPU and most of those benchmarks are focused on just testing the CPU, because that's the intent. My real world situations might be a little different than yours as well, so I might have additional reasons to upgrade. So for context, I'm a software engineer and I write software and run tests on my machine and my language of choice handles multithreading very well. Something like tests I currently run for another piece of software I work on are very CPU bound and literally the faster a single core is, the faster tests runs.

I'll give you a real world example (for me.) That same test suite I mentioned, which I will run on my laptop at work with a mobile i7 8550U, is about _as fast_ as my tower.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 27, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Yet you won't provide any supporting evidence for your claims and you call what I wrote garbage? At least I have something to substantiate my claims.


It is not needed to provide evidence for something as well known and 1000 times proven as this. But because I'm not a asshole, here you go, literally a 2 second google: https://www.anandtech.com/show/9483/intel-skylake-review-6700k-6600k-ddr4-ddr3-ipc-6th-generation/9

You have nothing, no. Those benchmarks are not relevant for my usage which is gaming and some editing. As seen on my link, Skylake is nowhere near 300% as fast as Sandy Bridge. Nor did Intel themselves ever claim such a feat. Sorry, you're simply talking nonsense, as with your link, it is bullshit. 



> You must have trouble reading. In case you didn't notice, I have a 3930k that I play games on...


Strange, so you're basically talking shit about your own CPU.

Even if I would only play games, a lot of them stress the CPU pretty hard and if the CPU would be 33% of the performance a Skylake or Ryzen 3000 has, it would simply not even be fast enough to drive my 980 Ti let alone a 5700 XT I plan to upgrade to. And it would choke on BF1 and other CPU heavy games. So, no, you're wrong.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2019)

Kanan said:


> It is not needed to provide evidence for something as well known and 1000 times proven as this. But because I'm not a asshole, here you go, literally a 2 second google: https://www.anandtech.com/show/9483/intel-skylake-review-6700k-6600k-ddr4-ddr3-ipc-6th-generation/9


Multi-threaded applications are going to show more pronounced results when you have systems with more cores and you're also talking about quad core CPUs that are 4 years old as opposed to CPUs that are only a year or two old with 6c/12t. Even on the linux benchmarks in that review, the results are pretty pronounced and adding more cores at higher frequency is going to make that difference even more pronounced. Now it's not the same as the review I provided, which is comparing *modern* *6c/12t* chips with a 6c/12t SBe. The simple point is that if you use those cores, you'll notice a difference. Just because it's not your bottleneck, doesn't mean it's just as fast.



Kanan said:


> You have nothing, no. Those benchmarks are not relevant for my usage which is gaming and some editing. As seen on my link, Skylake is nowhere near 300% as fast as Sandy Bridge. Nor did Intel themselves ever claim such a feat. Sorry, you're simply talking nonsense, as with your link, it is bullshit.


What you use your CPU for doesn't change the numbers, it just says what *you* care about which isn't what I'm talking about. You have yet to disprove anything I've said and you're getting awfully defensive when I say that Sandy Bridge is getting old and you're basically saying that Michael over at phoronix is full of crap... because it doesn't matter for your use case? Think about what you're saying, a review is full of crap and that an 8 year old CPU is going to keep up with a modern CPU as if it were brand new. I understand that you might not be fully taxing your CPU for your uses, but for those of us that do, it makes a difference, whether you want to admit that or not. As I said earlier:


Aquinus said:


> I'll give you a real world example (for me.) That same test suite I mentioned, which I will run on my laptop at work with a mobile i7 8550U, is about _as fast_ as my tower.


My laptop is thermally constrained with lower clocks, yet it does the same job just as well with a fraction of the power.

If you want to validate his numbers, Phoronix Test Suite, the tool he made and uses for his benchmarks which is widely used in the Linux community, can be run on your own machine to run the same tests if you really don't believe it. So instead of talking shit, I challenge you to prove him wrong.



Kanan said:


> Strange, so you're basically talking shit about your own CPU.


I'm saying that it's dated and that 6c/12t CPUs nowadays are significantly faster than our SBe chips while consuming a lot less power. It's ignorant to pretend like SBe isn't 8 years old.


Kanan said:


> Even if I would only play games, a lot of them stress the CPU pretty hard and if the CPU would be 33% of the performance a Skylake or Ryzen 3000 has, it would simply not even be fast enough to drive my 980 Ti let alone a 5700 XT I plan to upgrade to. And it would choke on BF1 and other CPU heavy games. So, no, you're wrong.


Games are a poor benchmark of CPU performance since it depends on a lot of other things and if your CPU isn't your bottleneck you're not going to notice a difference. Your CPU could be 10x faster, but that won't matter if it's not your bottleneck. It's like buying more ram, if you're not running out, you're not going to notice a difference.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 27, 2019)

Just be nice guys, that's all I ask, or mods will be back in here bashing heads. Also like all your posts generally Aquinus and Kanan as well so no favoritism here other than my own biased feeling owning the platform myself. 

Aquinus, I'm not a linux guy and thanks for providing that test suite, because I will run the tests because I'm curious on what my results will be vs. his with my system, I got Gimp downloaded and I can say doing the various photo tests whatever size picture I used etc it finished in only a few seconds...so maybe he's using massive photo's/files but I will check out his suite so I can do apples to apples hopefully it won't depress me but is what it is lol.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Just be nice guys, that's all I ask, or mods will be back in here bashing heads. Also like all your posts generally Aquinus and Kanan as well so no favoritism here other than my own biased feeling owning the platform myself.
> 
> Aquinus, I'm not a linux guy and thanks for providing that test suite, because I will run the tests because I'm curious on what my results will be vs. his with my system, I got Gimp downloaded and I can say doing the various photo tests whatever size picture I used etc it finished in only a few seconds...so maybe he's using massive photo's/files but I will check out his suite so I can do apples to apples hopefully it won't depress me but is what it is lol.



I wouldn't be here if SBe hadn't treated me well for almost the last 8 years, but it has been just that, almost 8 years. 

As for PTS, it has settings for running all of the tests and stuff, so using the tool will replicate what Michael does.


----------



## k_9virus (Sep 27, 2019)

awesome discussion guys! for me ill be in this platform for couple more years lol btw 3960x @4.5ghz and vega64 runs all my games on ultra in decent frame rate @2560x1080 60hz monitor


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2019)

k_9virus said:


> awesome discussion guys! for me ill be in this platform for couple more years lol btw 3960x @4.5ghz and vega64 runs all my games on ultra in decent frame rate @2560x1080 60hz monitor View attachment 132781


I've been fairly satisfied with my 3930k and Vega 64 at 4k. CIties Skylines is the only game that I've been playing lately that hits the CPU pretty hard, particularly with bigger cities. `htop` was showing ~4 full threads consumed by it last time I was monitoring load while playing. Overclocking more seems to help, so I've probably hit a CPU bottleneck. Other than that, I haven't really had any issues. I didn't start with the 3930k either, I started with a 3820 which was more than enough, but I wanted a cheap upgrade about a year and a half ago. I still have the 3820 in another machine with another P9X79 Deluxe. It doesn't get a lot of use these days though.


----------



## k_9virus (Sep 27, 2019)

i started with 3820 too then 2640 v2 which not OC friendly i guess 3960x is the sweet spot.


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

I've managed to get a little lucky and grab a few X79 boards of late...  Here's some quick pictures 









I think I have one more up in the loft, a Rampage 4 Extreme (4 memory slots on the board??) been after a black edition for a while but not had any luck with a friends board, so I bought another 

Love the board, hear it's a little flakey with random RAM and that Corsair is the safe bet to go for..  Not a major fan of Corsair but I've a few 4Gb sticks so that'll do just nicely  

I hope to get a few hours with the boards to test them a bit more, see what they can do


----------



## Lorec (Sep 30, 2019)

phill said:


> I've managed to get a little lucky and grab a few X79 boards of late...  Here's some quick pictures
> 
> View attachment 132933
> 
> ...


Whats with X79 that keeps even the mainstream users still so interested? 
X58 and X99 is everywhere, while X79 is so rare.
Searching for my Asus Sabretooth X79 took me around a year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2019)

4960X for over $1000 anyone?


::EDIT::

Fixed typo and link


----------



## Lorec (Sep 30, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 4969X for over $1000 anyone?


It has to be a higly binned golden sample no less


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 30, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I wouldn't be here if SBe hadn't treated me well for almost the last 8 years, but it has been just that, almost 8 years.
> 
> As for PTS, it has settings for running all of the tests and stuff, so using the tool will replicate what Michael does.



I admit I'm still figuring out how to get it installed and use the benchmarking stuff, I downloaded it and unzipped it...then from there it's not so obvious to me what to do with it.


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Whats with X79 that keeps even the mainstream users still so interested?
> X58 and X99 is everywhere, while X79 is so rare.
> Searching for my Asus Sabretooth X79 took me around a year



Well if I'm honest, I have X58 and X99 already...  X79 was missing from my collection so....    But in all seriousness, I just enjoy hardware.  I never really went the 115x route, I seemed to go the X58 etc.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I admit I'm still figuring out how to get it installed and use the benchmarking stuff, I downloaded it and unzipped it...then from there it's not so obvious to me what to do with it.


It's a command line application. Its options are probably in the man page for it, but this might help:
https://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/documentation/phoronix-test-suite.pdf


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 1, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> It's a command line application. Its options are probably in the man page for it, but this might help:
> https://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/documentation/phoronix-test-suite.pdf



Thanks, dickheads who wrote it though are typical arrogant pointy headed geeks never laid who insult you by calling everything (very basic) and (simple) like this in parenthesis to insult you as you struggle to understand what they are saying but is just oh so easy and basic it's demeaning for them to even have to write it to us pleebs who read it. Just sayin... .


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 1, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Thanks, dickheads who wrote it though are typical arrogant pointy headed geeks never laid who insult you by calling everything (very basic) and (simple) like this in parenthesis to insult you as you struggle to understand what they are saying but is just oh so easy and basic it's demeaning for them to even have to write it to us pleebs who read it. Just sayin... .


It's probably one of the more fully featured benchmark applications IMHO. There are a lot of things that go into doing benchmarks across different applications and having it done in a consistent way. It's complicated because you can customize most of it. Mind you, I live in Linux all day every day for the last several years, so when I look at something like PTS, it's really not too bad, but it's definitely not a tool where it's just like "run the good benchmark," and you call it a day.

I wouldn't look into it too much though. The whole "hey, look how easy it is," is probably more marketing than anything else. I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 2, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> It's probably one of the more fully featured benchmark applications IMHO. There are a lot of things that go into doing benchmarks across different applications and having it done in a consistent way. It's complicated because you can customize most of it. Mind you, I live in Linux all day every day for the last several years, so when I look at something like PTS, it's really not too bad, but it's definitely not a tool where it's just like "run the good benchmark," and you call it a day.
> 
> I wouldn't look into it too much though. The whole "hey, look how easy it is," is probably more marketing than anything else. I wouldn't take it personally.



No worries, I did some basic coding on a 383 in 1993 and hated it, done a little for a few occasions since (all for high school/or college) and though all of it was fairly simple programs compared to game/full application codes I recoiled like Dracula shown the cross most of the time. 

It was kind of late and of course I wanted to do something with it quickly...which as you said even for you it's not just "run a good benchmark" and you're done. It requires what many men hate doing, reading instructions and actually following them, and with pc code/commands you can't use any duct tape/string/and/or tie wraps to make it work, which I have frequently done with my physical pc hardware because often I'm throwing parts in a box in such a way that they weren't thought of to be used like my cooling rads which fit but there are no holes predrilled in case etc to actually hold it there.

Anyway, in all seriousness I don't take much personally as you can see on this thread few other people have lost their cookies and I think even the mods got a bit cranky cracking down on us but I just for the most part laughed it off. I bitch about people who write programs or things that are PITA's to me and who I will never meet so I can complain and feel better, and their feelings won't be hurt because not like I'll ever meet them or even know who they are and certainly vise versa .

I did pull up the instructions you gave and I was going to throw in a quip that it looked like instructions to the NASA space shuttle but yeah it isn't like some benchmark tools with presets and you just pick the presets in Heaven/Aida etc and you call it a day. 

I'm actually headed to Canada for about a month starting tomorrow so I've been trying to get my stuff together it's a work/cation with some fun (hopefully) with my Dad but I admit I just kinda wish I was staying in my own house at home and wasn't a captive audience to his schedule for a month...he does need help with a lot of work up there so I'll make some money but it'll be like having your boss and your father with you at all times...not sure how long it'll be before I'm wishing for a fast forward button on time or that I'm back at my own house, so I know this is way off topic OT but I am the thread starter and explaining why I'll have no internet access for a while and won't be on.

So with that said I hope you guys have plenty to fill in till early November with and I'll be back and hopefully play around with that Phoronix suite and do a little hack work on my build and finally get the side on etc but with rad hoses etc just very hard to do and I hate flexing hoses too much and risking leaks etc just to fit things in.


----------



## Fastie (Oct 12, 2019)

Great thread, I recently got hold of an Asus P9X79 WS which I have an e5-2680v2 and 32gb 1866 ECC ram in.
I did some very short testing with some BCLK overclocking but had no luck. Havent found many people trying to OC this cpu, and not much info on voltages etc to make it run.
Would like to get some higher clocks on it without messing up the ramspeed too much.

I run servers on it as a hobby and some gaming, thus the need for many threads.


----------



## Grog6 (Oct 13, 2019)

I realized today that the OC problem I'm having is due to two bent pins.

I'm going to try to repair them; I wonder what it costs to get a socket replaced in the States?



EDIT: ~$100, I'll go that route if I must.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 13, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I realized today that the OC problem I'm having is due to two bent pins.
> 
> I'm going to try to repair them; I wonder what it costs to get a socket replaced in the States?
> 
> ...


OUCH! 
Pity X79 boards are so hard to come by... 
My sabretooth costed me ~200$ used...


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 13, 2019)

Lorec said:


> OUCH!
> Pity X79 boards are so hard to come by...
> My sabretooth costed me ~200$ used...


That's rough. A couple years ago I bought another P9X79 Deluxe, the 3930k, and some extra memory from someone here at TPU for 130 USD. My old 3820 is in the other board and is basically a backup in case something happens to the 3930k and my original board. I used to crunch on it in the winter before IBM's handling of the GDPR pissed me off. I guess I'm lucky to have done it when I did.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 13, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> That's rough. A couple years ago I bought another P9X79 Deluxe, the 3930k, and some extra memory from someone here at TPU for 130 USD. My old 3820 is in the other board and is basically a backup in case something happens to the 3930k and my original board. I used to crunch on it in the winter before IBM's handling of the GDPR pissed me off. I guess I'm lucky to have done it when I did.


Ikr! 
Question is how long X79 will be worthy nowadays.
 I have my eyes on one rampage iv...200 bucks though. 
 Do I really need it? Do I want to invest more in a dying era? 
Unfortunately B450 board and a zen1 cpu is so much better deal now.
But what if my Sabretooth breaks? 
...gee whiz this a tough one.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 13, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Ikr!
> Question is how long X79 will be worthy nowadays.
> I have my eyes on one rampage iv...200 bucks though.
> Do I really need it? Do I want to invest more in a dying era?
> ...


I had quoted a review earlier in the thread, but in the grand scheme of things, a modern 6c/12t CPU is actually a lot faster than say, the 3930k I have. The question is if that performance you're getting is good enough to do what you need it to do. My 3930k does okay, _most of the time_.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 5, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I realized today that the OC problem I'm having is due to two bent pins.
> 
> I'm going to try to repair them; I wonder what it costs to get a socket replaced in the States?
> 
> ...



Bent pins are one of the biggest reasons I would switch from this platform, it really is a horrible design and if you like to tweak/switch processors etc it's a ticking time bomb just waiting to strike and turn your system into crap, I have a couple boards that are non functional or half functional from what appears to be some bent pins. 

I may try a few more things with cooling vrams etc with this build but if the threadripper 3 is all it's cracked up to be that will end up being my next build.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 19, 2019)

Got this little baby for my sabretooth x79.
Its purring like a kitten, at managable 56C with all 12 cores at 2.8Ghz.

I heard there is possiblity to OC it a bit, well it would help out with my tasks if I could maybe get it to 3ghz or something.
Still, 24 tasks at the same time is great. 
Proving yet again X79 can get by nowadays,
cheers guys


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

got a 3930k with asrock x79 with 2 bent pins(since purchase) since 5 years and still going strong


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

Lorec said:


> View attachment 136998View attachment 136999
> View attachment 136997
> View attachment 137000
> Got this little baby for my sabretooth x79.
> ...



Awesome work my man!!    Does that mean I'm going to have to keep tagging you in milestones even more often than before??     Trying to make that sound funny and not like a numpty lol


----------



## JOZone (Nov 20, 2019)

I just wanted to share my experience with a Rampage IV Extreme, E5-1680v2 and G.Skill 64Gb ram.

I must say it would cost so much to upgrade this rig am currently running.

BCLK strap 125
CPU 4,5GHz at 1.375v
Ram 2000Mhz, cant seam to push it more it leaves instant crashes, maybe because of 8x8 sticks of ram.

CB15 S: 158 M: 1524
Performance test shows almost as good as a 9900k except single tread performance.

Am currently paring it with a RTX 2070 and cant notice any hickups.

Any ideas how to OC it a bit higher and whats good voltage for 24/7 use


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 20, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Bent pins are one of the biggest reasons I would switch from this platform, it really is a horrible design and if you like to tweak/switch processors etc it's a ticking time bomb just waiting to strike and turn your system into crap, I have a couple boards that are non functional or half functional from what appears to be some bent pins.
> 
> I may try a few more things with cooling vrams etc with this build but if the threadripper 3 is all it's cracked up to be that will end up being my next build.



 I have a Micro scope and can fix certain Bent pins(backwards), If anyone needs it simply PM me. I do not charge as it is free experience for me, I have been Very Lucky and even built a few systems for free by doing this. I just sold my Asus X79 Deluxe on Ebay for $100(the PCB had a crack in it) but it still  worked. I'm on a X99 5930 now pretty much the same feel, but I have an MSI main board and when it doesn't like the OC I have to open the case to manually remove the battery UGH I fawking hate it!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> I have a Micro scope and can fix certain Bent pins(backwards), If anyone needs it simply PM me. I do not charge as it is free experience for me, I have been Very Lucky and even built a few systems for free by doing this. I just sold my Asus X79 Deluxe on Ebay for $100(the PCB had a crack in it) but it still  worked. I'm on a X99 5930 now pretty much the same feel, but I have an MSI main board and when it doesn't like the OC I have to open the case to manually remove the battery UGH I fawking hate it!



My MSI board is no different, I'm not a fan of them sadly..  I wish I had gone EVGA Classified or Asrock OCF first....


----------



## JOZone (Nov 20, 2019)

phill said:


> My MSI board is no different, I'm not a fan of them sadly..  I wish I had gone EVGA Classified or Asrock OCF first....



Used to have an MSI Big Bang XPower II x79 and i noticed that it really does not OC as good as my Asus board, especially with Ivy Bridge CPUs


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 20, 2019)

JOZone said:


> I just wanted to share my experience with a Rampage IV Extreme, E5-1680v2 and G.Skill 64Gb ram.
> 
> I must say it would cost so much to upgrade this rig am currently running.
> 
> ...


Depends on how cool you can keep the CPU and its VRMs -- preferrably <80C on CPU and <70C on VRMs. 
Mine's at 45x100MHz with 1.312v on fixed voltage and 48GB of RAM (4x8+4x4) at 1600MHz.  CPU tops out at 70C -- when it compiles Linux software on all threads.  I have 120mm + 240mm rad in a custom loop cooling it though.

I've tested mine up to 1.44v for 4.7GHz, but temps were reaching 85C+ and it would eventually fail work loads and LinX stress test.  I've only used the 125MHz strap before when testing performance RAM up to 2400MHz.


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

JOZone said:


> Used to have an MSI Big Bang XPower II x79 and i noticed that it really does not OC as good as my Asus board, especially with Ivy Bridge CPUs



I've the Gaming X MSI model for X99, I'm not a fan.  I tried to adjust the BCLK up by about 0.2Mhz to make it show over 4.20Ghz but when I did that it would take out my NVME drive and wouldn't show it in the boot menu...  It was a nightmare..


----------



## JOZone (Nov 23, 2019)

Am trying to use bios flashback to incorporate nvme and microcode updates, i cant seam to get my flashback function to work properly.

Am putting a R4E.CAP file on a fat32 usb memory in the white usb port and pressing the asus rog button

Have tried a regualr bios to to no luck, have tried both bioses.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 23, 2019)

@JOZone Some pendrives aren't compatible with BIOS Flashback function.
How big is your pendrive ?

PS. Here's RIVE I cooked up (LINK), one person says it works (I don't own RIVE)


----------



## JOZone (Nov 23, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @JOZone Some pendrives aren't compatible with BIOS Flashback function.
> How big is your pendrive ?
> 
> PS. Here's RIVE I cooked up (LINK), one persons says it works (I don't own RIVE)



i have 2 sandisk 16Gb pendrives on USB 3


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 23, 2019)

Do you have a (micro)SD card and a reader for it ?


----------



## JOZone (Nov 23, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Do you have a (micro)SD card and a reader for it ?



Dont have one


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 23, 2019)

(thinking outside the box)
Q : Does your smartphone have FAT32 formatted microSD or other memory card/internal memory formatted as FAT32 ?
I'm thinking of connecting itto BIOS Flashback.


----------



## JOZone (Nov 23, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> (thinking outside the box)
> Q : Does your smartphone have FAT32 formatted microSD or other memory card/internal memory formatted as FAT32 ?
> I'm thinking of connecting itto BIOS Flashback.


Just got it to work. 

Now its on to checking so all the fetures are there. 

How do you check most of it?


----------



## UsAs (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey folks,

i just registered to give a little feedback about my "new" system.

As i wanted to upgrade my old socket 1156 sys (Asus P7P55D and i7 870) i had the chance to buy a combo of an Asus Rampage IV Formula and an Xeon 2637V2 (Ivy Bridge, but locked multi).

It was much more powerful than my old sys. As i wanted to get a little more in overclocking, i got an Xeon 1650V2 on ebay. Just in time an set of GSKILL Ares 2133 32GB arrived, too.

Lovely sys and still going strong.

















Cheers and greetings from germany!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 9, 2019)

Nearly close to 5ghz. i7 3960x @ 4.8ghz with decent voltage and temps with Corsair h100i V2 aio and rampage iv formula..


----------



## UsAs (Dec 9, 2019)

Only Cinebench, or primestable?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 9, 2019)

Aida and prime95 as well


----------



## UsAs (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice result and good temps. When i'm on water, ill see what my xeon is willing to prime.


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Nearly close to 5ghz. i7 3960x @ 4.8ghz with decent voltage and temps with Corsair h100i V2 aio and rampage iv formula..


I'd have to push the BCLK over the 100Mhz mark to get it over the 4800Mhz   OCD is a pain lol


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> I'd have to push the BCLK over the 100Mhz mark to get it over the 4800Mhz   OCD is a pain lol


I'm pretty sure that adding an NVMe card to my machine has made my machine far more touchy when it comes to altering the bclk from 100Mhz. The P9X79 Deluxe is a great board, but getting it to handle a high overclock is a little tricky. There are so many knobs and levers you can twist and pull that it makes tuning the board an event.


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm amazed that my 7+ year old X79 platform still can breathe a bit of fire. I originally built it after Black Friday 2012 with an Asus X79 Sabertooth and 3930K. I'll have to do some digging for the CPUZ benchmark but I got it up to 5.02GHZ stable and held the highest CPU score for a 3930K I ever saw on Passmark, around 17,300. After a few years I turned it down to 4.8GHZ then finally 4.5GHZ due to the effects of core degradation. Then I lucked into a 4960X  as part of an amazingly cheap package deal on Craigslist for the leftover parts from a flagship Falcon gaming rig that went poof when a coolant line let go. As luck would have it only the mobo died; the CPU, RAM and power supply were still fully functional. The RAM alone was worth more than twice of what I paid for everything at the time. 

I swapped the 3930K with the 4960X, set it for 4.7GHZ on all cores with all other settings left on auto. I was extremely pleased that it booted the first time with no issues. That was three years ago and it's still running fine at that speed but now I want to try an E5 1680 V2 in it to gain the two extra cores. I can get the Xeon cheaply enough that if it works as well or better than the 4960X I can sell the 4960X at a rather decent profit margin. Has anybody here done a 1680 V2 in a X79 Sabertooth? If so, how well has it performed? I know there are several posts in this thread but I don't have time to read through all of them. I did see a modded BIOS that adds the microcode updates along with NVMe support. IS there a BIOS that enables everything in the 1680 V2 plus adds NVMe support without the microcode updates? I use that PC for A/V production work and it's rarely online other than to update software. Any advice and help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 15, 2019)

@bobbybluz I own 1680 v2 with X79 Sabertooth for about a year now 
In my case, OC'ing is mostly limited by cooling (air).
Overall, I got nice speed bump vs. 4960X when program uses more cores (Rendering videos), BUT is slower in Single thread stuff (because my 4960X was OC'ed to 4,5GHz). I CAN force 1680 v2 to run at 4,5GHz, but temps are simply too high.
At this point I'm running it at 4,2GHz and 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 memory @ 2133MHz CL9 (I will switch MBs when I get to it [already bought better one], earlier I ran it at 4,3GHz with 8x2GB RAM without issues) :


I'm using moded beta BIOS : NVMe support, bifurcation support, all uCode updates and most module updates (iRST/RSTe/LAN and Marvell OpROMs). Download link : LINK. Topic : LINK.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 15, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @bobbybluz I own 1680 v2 with X79 Sabertooth for about a year now
> In my case, OC'ing is mostly limited by cooling (air).
> Overall, I got nice speed bump vs. 4960X when program uses more cores (Rendering videos), BUT is slower in Single thread stuff (because my 4960X was OC'ed to 4,5GHz). I CAN force 1680 v2 to run at 4,5GHz, but temps are simply too high.
> At this point I'm running it at 4,2GHz and 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 memory @ 2133MHz CL9 (I will switch MBs when I get to it [already bought better one], earlier I ran it at 4,3GHz with 8x2GB RAM without issues) :
> ...


Hey @agent_x007 I recently get myself Asus Sabertooth X79 and I also changed bios immediately with that moded beta 4801 ver. of yours and I follow your instructions from HERE,everything is working perfectly fine(THX) but I want to change the CPU that comes together with this mobo(I7-3820)as I am short on money I want the best price to performance CPU that I can find...Gaming and Editing are priority but also every day normal use....

I wish I can afford 1680 V2 or 2697 V2 but at this moment I can't so this is the list of CPU that have reasonable price and I can get them here in my Country:Xeon 2650 V2,Xeon 2680,Xeon 2687W,Xeon 2658 V2,4930K,Xeon 1650,3930k......more or less all of this CPU's prices are somewhere in between 40€-100€ and that fit's into my budget plan,so PLS. do you have any experience with any of those CPU's and what is the BEST CPU from this list in your opinion....

P.S.Is there any benefit from V2 CPU's or I7's that are build in 22nm technology compared to the 32nm....I assume less power and heat?


----------



## UsAs (Dec 15, 2019)

Get yourself a 1650 (SandyBridge) or 1650V2 (IvyBridge). I got an V2 which overclocks well. Sandy Bridge has less temperature and is 5 to 10 percent quicker at same speed due to more modern architecture.
And before you want to buy an 1680V2 think about getting a Ryzen system. A 1680V2 is still very expensive these days.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 15, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @bobbybluz I own 1680 v2 with X79 Sabertooth for about a year now
> In my case, OC'ing is mostly limited by cooling (air).
> Overall, I got nice speed bump vs. 4960X when program uses more cores (Rendering videos), BUT is slower in Single thread stuff (because my 4960X was OC'ed to 4,5GHz). I CAN force 1680 v2 to run at 4,5GHz, but temps are simply too high.
> At this point I'm running it at 4,2GHz and 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 memory @ 2133MHz CL9 (I will switch MBs when I get to it [already bought better one], earlier I ran it at 4,3GHz with 8x2GB RAM without issues) :
> ...


I run a 2695v2 on  a Sabretooth board.
Does that modded bios solve the issue of a loud pch fan?


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Lorec Not sure what you mean by loud PCH fan ?
Doesn't Hardware Monitoring options for PCH fan speed work for you ?
You can also change fan profile in ASUS AI Suite (under "Radar").

@Zyll Goliath 22nm CPUs don't need "NV fix" for PCI-e to work at 3.0 speed.
Less power/heat is only up to ~1,35V, 22nm FinFET doesn't like high voltage (it heats up REALLY fast after this point).
PS. I updated my original post of that topic just now for additional moded BIOSes


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 15, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @Zyll Goliath 22nm CPUs don't need "NV fix" for PCI-e to work at 3.0 speed.
> Less power/heat is only up to ~1,35V, 22nm FinFET doesn't like high voltage (it heats up REALLY fast after this point).
> PS. I updated my original post of that topic just now for additional moded BIOSes


THX for the advice...also I didn't know about that"NV fix"...hmm...so all in all then 4930k or maybe 2650 V2(that is really cheap here) are good solution in your opinion?


----------



## UsAs (Dec 15, 2019)

2650 is locked. You aren’t able to oc. Only a few mhz with bclk which isn’t recommended.
The 4930k is unlocked. Better one.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 15, 2019)

UsAs said:


> 2650 is locked. You aren’t able to oc. Only a few mhz with bclk which isn’t recommended.
> The 4930k is unlocked. Better one.


Yeah I know that...but also have 8c/16t and its much cheaper....seeing some people did fairly good BCLK OC with that cpu....


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 15, 2019)

To get good BCLK OC on that locked Xeons, you need to modify BIOS (otherwise you are stuck at 100MHz strap), and even after mod - it's not guaranteed to work in every case.
I would focus on how much your programs will scale with additional cores vs. 30% higher clock speed.


----------



## UsAs (Dec 15, 2019)

Depends on what are you‘re going to do with the system. For rendering the more cores the better.
For gaming you should take a unlocked one for high per core speed.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 15, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I run a 2695v2 on  a Sabretooth board.
> Does that modded bios solve the issue of a loud pch fan?


Hey how's that CPU doing in gaming and did you menage to do BCLK OC?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 15, 2019)

Don't buy 2680 Xeon Cpu for x79 MOBO, I had one on here can't overclock at Xeon thread pages 189


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for the informative responses. In my case cooling isn't an issue. I'm using a Corsair H105 w/4 Silverstone FM121's in push-pull running at full speed (110cfm each) plus the radiator is mounted externally on top of the Corsair C70 case for more internal space. That proved to be extremely helpful when I added a XFX R9 Fury X I got cheap earlier this year. I ended up mounting the radiator and fan for that externally as well. I'm using a Corsair C70 case and it has two Silverstone FHP141's running at full speed (173cfm each) in the side window. Airflow isn't an issue at all, I have 20+ years of experience modding cases. It sounds like a small vacuum cleaner but so do the rest of my rigs.

The pictures below are from 4 years ago when I did a major teardown and cleaning of the X79 rig. Since then all of the hard drives have been replaced with the main system drive now a Samsung 860 Evo 1TB. When NVMe support is added after the new modded BIOS and 1680 V2 are installed I plan on using a Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB for C:. The 64GB of G.Skill 1866 Z-series has been replaced with 64GB of Corsair Dominator 2133 and the XFX R9 290X got swapped for a XFX R9 Fury X. As I previously mentioned the 3930K was replaced with a 4960X a few years back. I think I also changed the PSU when I did the CPU but I can't recall at the moment (having 6 high-end A/V production desktops makes it difficult at times to remember what's residing inside some of them). I'll post a pic after the next upgrade mission.

Back to the main point: We all know that the overclocking lottery varies with each individual CPU. I may strike gold again with the 1680 V2 or end up with fool's gold. It's the chance all of us take in this game. Winning adds to the adventure, losing means putting it up on Ebay and hoping the next one is better. Even though I'm officially retired from the IT and computer building/repair business (over 1,000 builds in the past 20+ years) the passion still exists and milking that last drop of goodness is something nobody but folks like those here understand. It appears to be a great crew here and I'm happy I finally joined after many years of lurking.

One E5 1680 V2 is on its way to me. The addiction continues...


----------



## Lorec (Dec 15, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey how's that CPU doing in gaming and did you menage to do BCLK OC?


I mainly 24/7 crunch with it.
I used it as a temporary pc though for a bit and well the most important was to change the default option in bios to sync all cores sitting @2.4ghz
on Auto one core can boost till 3.0 which is something.
I also disabled spread spectrum.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok guys at the end I get that Xeon 2650 V2 and so far I didn't regret...it was really cheap(40€) and I menage to OC via BCLK(112)  so it's working on all cores 3,360Ghz and turbo all the way up 3,8Ghz on 1-2 cores...
Here are some bench results:








I still didn't game a lot...I will do more test in following days.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 22, 2019)

It works! Next comes the modded BIOS and a NVMe system drive.



Now I need another X79 mobo for my homeless 4960X. Looking for another X79 Sabertooth or an ASRock X79 Extreme6. The prices sure have skyrocket recently!


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 24, 2019)

Here's the CPU-Z verification for my old 3930K from 7 years ago. 5.022.57 MHz. Now that same mobo has the E5 1680 V2 in it. https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=2616338


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2019)

Good voltage for 5ghz


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 31, 2019)

Guys I wonder did any of you tested&benchmarked X79 platform with spectre&meltdown protection ON/OFF and did you notice any significant difference lately?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 31, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Guys I wonder did any of you tested&benchmarked X79 platform with spectre&meltdown protection ON/OFF and did you notice any significant difference lately?


Nah, I just Linux with the kernel options

```
mitigations=off
```

It's not a shared machine and people don't have access to VMs I run on it, so I'm not worried about it.

As far as Linux is concerned, there have been benchmarks for how much of a toll the mitigations take on newer hardware, I can't imagine it's any better with older hardware.
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-13.04-20.04-No-Mit


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 31, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Nah, I just Linux with the kernel options
> 
> ```
> mitigations=off
> ...


I like Linux and I will migrate tomorrow totally to that system IF gaming is not the issue.....tho' now  I also have some very old nokia booklet 3g that I installed Linux(Knoppix)on it,how HDD is broken there I picked a system that can work from usb stick and that was Knoppix(based on Debian)and you know what it's just works as intended even machine is old&weak and whole system is on usb stick I can surf the net and play some games on emulator......


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 2, 2020)

I scored another used Asus X79 Sabertooth this morning. Does anybody have the fan that goes in the housing over the USB ports?


----------



## UsAs (Jan 12, 2020)

1150 CB R15 Points with 1650V2@4,4 GHz.

Still going strong in normal applications and games.

Next hardware maybe 4k series threadripper when the prices get lower.


----------



## Lorec (Jan 12, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I scored another used Asus X79 Sabertooth this morning. Does anybody have the fan that goes in the housing over the USB ports?


Its optional anyway. Well I keep it since I have my sabretooth running bench style so yeah. no airflow there.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 12, 2020)

Isn't that just a standard 40mm fan with 3-pin header ?


----------



## Lorec (Jan 12, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> Isn't that just a standard 40mm fan with 3-pin header ?


Its 35mm actually, i wonder do they sell any that size?


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 12, 2020)

I got a new 35mm Delta fan off Ebay for $7 including shipping. Had to change to connector on it but other than that it works fine, around 8cfm output. There are several on Newegg and Ebay from dirt cheap to very expensive. The Delta I got has dual ball bearings and good output for the size of the fan.


----------



## UsAs (Feb 9, 2020)

Got a Noctua NH-D14 for the 1650V2.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 24, 2020)

I haven't done much with my system it's kinda embarrassing I still never got side cover on it kinda tough with wires as they are but just checking in and seeing if anyone here has any new news and maybe that will spark me to get under the hood of mine and play around a little bit with it some more.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 24, 2020)

God how long am I going to run this system?  My little 1680v2 at only 4.2ghz still keeps me quite happy.  Just going to wait for a used TR system next....
If I had more than 16 threads I wouldn't be looking at tr....


----------



## Qix (Mar 23, 2020)

johnspack said:


> God how long am I going to run this system?  My little 1680v2 at only 4.2ghz still keeps me quite happy.  Just going to wait for a used TR system next....
> If I had more than 16 threads I wouldn't be looking at tr....


The same for me: I have a 1680v2 @4.4 daily and it keeps on working incredibly good paired with a 2070. 
I was looking at the new x99 chinese mobos with ddr3 support, but I stilll think my system is more than ok


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 29, 2020)

Qix said:


> The same for me: I have a 1680v2 @4.4 daily and it keeps on working incredibly good paired with a 2070.
> I was looking at the new x99 chinese mobos with ddr3 support, but I stilll think my system is more than ok



Yeah I got my 4.5 ghz water cooled hack custom looped 1680 works great seems foolish to upgrade because it does everything I want as quickly as you can ask and I don't have money to upgrade anyway lol.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 8, 2020)

Does anybody know what size the chipset fan (the one under the cover behind the SATA ports) on the Sabertooth X79 is? My newest one is running much warmer than my first one does and I want to put a higher output fan in it. I have another Xeon E5 1680 V2 on the way for the latest mobo and don't feel like pulling the board until the Xeon gets here next week so I can deal with everything that needs doing at the same time.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 8, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Does anybody know what size the chipset fan (the one under the cover behind the SATA ports) on the Sabertooth X79 is? My newest one is running much warmer than my first one does and I want to put a higher output fan in it. I have another Xeon E5 1680 V2 on the way for the latest mobo and don't feel like pulling the board until the Xeon gets here next week so I can deal with everything that needs doing at the same time.


You mean this fan:



I have the same mobo but no idea the exact size of that fan it's close in size to some of those "oldish" weaker gpu fans....BTW. maybe is time first to change the termal paste bellow and then see the temp before you change that fan.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, that's the one. Mine has a different type of fan in it though and I want to put one like that has in it. My other X79 Sabertooth has a fan like in the picture above and I bought that mobo new. I bought the second mobo used and it's likely been replaced already. I'll probably get one made by Delta that pushes a lot of cfm. I have to take the cover off to pull the fan and measure it and the mounting screws for the cover are on the back of the board. Since I have to pull it apart to change the paste I'll put a better fan in at the same time. First guess would be a 40mm but I need to know the thickness since it fits under the cover.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 8, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Yes, that's the one. Mine has a different type of fan in it though and I want to put one like that has in it. My other X79 Sabertooth has a fan like in the picture above and I bought that mobo new. I bought the second mobo used and it's likely been replaced already. I'll probably get one made by Delta that pushes a lot of cfm. I have to take the cover off to pull the fan and measure it and the mounting screws for the cover are on the back of the board. Since I have to pull it apart to change the paste I'll put a better fan in at the same time. First guess would be a 40mm but I need to know the thickness since it fits under the cover.


Ok....Well I am not sure but as I said above maybe one of those old gpu fan can fit in it like this one:


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 9, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Yes, that's the one. Mine has a different type of fan in it though and I want to put one like that has in it. My other X79 Sabertooth has a fan like in the picture above and I bought that mobo new. I bought the second mobo used and it's likely been replaced already. I'll probably get one made by Delta that pushes a lot of cfm. I have to take the cover off to pull the fan and measure it and the mounting screws for the cover are on the back of the board. Since I have to pull it apart to change the paste I'll put a better fan in at the same time. First guess would be a 40mm but I need to know the thickness since it fits under the cover.





Zyll Goliath said:


> Ok....Well I am not sure but as I said above maybe one of those old gpu fan can fit in it like this one:
> View attachment 150805



Welcome guys! I will go back and see if you were around earlier probably were but I haven't been on here a lot myself so lol forgive me but at the least I didn't notice your posts as often as some of the guys who used to live on here...good luck with that fan and hopefully that fixes your issue with the sabertooth! I never owned that mobo looks cool but know nothing about it or I'd offer my advice.


However, I am delighted to see activity here and also am somewhat saddened but more learned by the experience of my 1680 v2 posting a 00 code yesterday and no bios reset or hard reset or unplugging of any device I could think of to it would fix it....00, period. I have in the past posted that dreadful same scenario with other mobo's and other cpu's with this combo and 00 can be ok if it flashes by quickly and normal boot sequence occurs but if it just stays at 00 you're basically looking at a dead piece of hardware or really bad bios corruption/settings that need to be reset. In this case, I took as a last gasp of desperation my 3930k which THANKFULLY I had kept and put in a drawer which I could find ( don't know about you but in even a relatively small ranch house once CPU can be easy to lose, or throw away even accidentally!) and it booted up just fine.

My theory was immediately the mobo had shit the bed, I literally have never had a CPU not work, I upgrade every 2-10 years depending on generations and money I have available and so far minus this case I never had a CPU fail entirely though some I'm sure had degradation of some degree for the amount I hammered on them. So for roughly 3 years'ish? I'vehad this 1680 and I have pushed it hard and I put it under water and pushed the memory hard...and I think that last bit is the key, I pushed the memory controller very hard and kept the VCCSA and other settings fairly high at times and though I have no idea for sure what lead to the cpu totally giving up I'd bet the ivy bridge just had a bit too much hammering on the IMC and the memory controller is shot or the link between it and the cpu is and it went from a few odd hiccups on occasion to a complete 00 code due to that. 

I also gave the CPU a fair dose of voltage but for quite a while now I settled on 4.5 ghz and less than 1.36 volts which I think for 22 nm is quite reasonable especially if you keep the cpu under 70 degrees at all time. So minus having someone diagnose the chip with expertise beyond what I have to physically see what is wrong or with software try and test is that is my only reasonable guess particularly since I backed off the old 4.625 ghz overclock I used to have on it and at one point I was pushing for 4.7 but admittedly that was a pipe dream minus a few fluke runs where it passed certain tests etc.

So long story short, I think Ivy bridge E has a potentially very good memory controller, but it was pushed to the limit for the platform and when you have 2666 mhz + speeds and tight timings along with a healthy dose of voltage on the memory controller related settings even if within reason over time you MAY end up with a CPU that pukes like mine did. 

So if anyone here is actually going to stick with this platform for any length of time I think that is a good lesson for you, the 32nm is far less capable on the memory overclocks but I have 2 cpu's a 3930k and my initial 3960k sample which both still work and I tortured both pretty hard but the IMC's on those just will not produce the #'s the 22nm Ivy does but it does appear either 8 cores on 22nm unlocked is really pushing the limit and/or the IMC which is improved on IVY vs. Sandy in conjunction with the die shrink is great for a few years on a great OC board like my X79 Black but it does appear the CPU really is pushed to its' utter limits and longevity could be an issue. I only have 1 1680v2 so not a big sample size but I've been OC'ing and on these forums for 15 + years and NEVER had a CPU refuse to post, I've only had a couple mobo's that had bent pins or other issues and even that was fairly rare.  So in summary, I think Intel may have moved on from the X79 architecture to the X99 despite the minimal gains partially due to the fact that X79 and the CPU's with it were pushed to the furthest point one could expect to harness from the platform.

I'm going to re-install my 3930k for I only slapped it on with minimal thermal compound because I honestly thought the MOBO was kaput and the cpu wasn't the issue and was amazed it booted at all. This does however make me wonder if my old X79 Black is perfectly fine and all the issues it had was the CPU, but a lot of the issues there did seem to have a tie to the mobo so unless I feel really brave or bored this board is staying for now for it seems stable unlike that old board which posted great #'s but would randomly restart which I believe was due to bad mobo phases/transistors. Anyway for the moment I'm up and running at least at minimal clocks and will update you on my progress on OC'ing and re-installing cpu with good compound and better contact with the watercooling I have.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 9, 2020)

A few years ago I had an ASRock mobo that suddenly began posting code 00. I got another EEPROM for it and all was good until I sold it last year. I'm running 1866 and 2133 memory on both of my X79's at stock speeds and timings. Both have 64GB and The Ram Guy at Corsair told me several years ago to run it at 1.65 volts (back in 2012 when I built the first one with a 3930K in it and got 5.02GHz stable out of it) to lessen the strain on the memory controller. The 3930K took 5-6 years for the signs of core degradation to show up. I clocked it down to 4.5GHz and had to increase the core voltage to keep it stable. A few years ago I scored my binned 4960X for $50 from somebody who was parting out a Falcon Northwest rig with a dead motherboard. He thought the CPU was likely dead too and had no way to test it. I took a gamble and won big with it. I also got the 64GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum  2133 and a new Corsair AXi 1200 PSU from him for $250. All of it found a new home in my X79 rig. When I got the E5 1680 V2 a few months back I swapped it with the 4960X that had been running at 4.7GHz. Two reboots later (due to the CPU change) the 1680 was running at the same speed but slightly cooler than the 4960X. I have it at 4.5GHz with 1.32 core volts now and it's been trouble free. 

Since I had the 4960X I got another Sabertooth X79 used of Ebay and built a nearly identical twin to my first X79. Now I've got a second E5 1680 V2 on the way for that one and the 4960X will likely go up on Ebay for a nice profit. For A/V production work the 1680 is far superior to the 4960X. The Xeon gives nearly identical performance to the 5960X in my Asus X99 Deluxe running at the same speed but with DDR4 2400 instead of the DDR3 2133 in the Sabertooth X79. It's fun and relatively inexpensive to keep the old X79 platform not only running but still showing impressive performance by using the once insanely expensive Xeon CPU's.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 9, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> A few years ago I had an ASRock mobo that suddenly began posting code 00. I got another EEPROM for it and all was good until I sold it last year. I'm running 1866 and 2133 memory on both of my X79's at stock speeds and timings. Both have 64GB and The Ram Guy at Corsair told me several years ago to run it at 1.65 volts (back in 2012 when I built the first one with a 3930K in it and got 5.02GHz stable out of it) to lessen the strain on the memory controller. The 3930K took 5-6 years for the signs of core degradation to show up. I clocked it down to 4.5GHz and had to increase the core voltage to keep it stable. A few years ago I scored my binned 4960X for $50 from somebody who was parting out a Falcon Northwest rig with a dead motherboard. He thought the CPU was likely dead too and had no way to test it. I took a gamble and won big with it. I also got the 64GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum  2133 and a new Corsair AXi 1200 PSU from him for $250. All of it found a new home in my X79 rig. When I got the E5 1680 V2 a few months back I swapped it with the 4960X that had been running at 4.7GHz. Two reboots later (due to the CPU change) the 1680 was running at the same speed but slightly cooler than the 4960X. I have it at 4.5GHz with 1.32 core volts now and it's been trouble free.
> 
> Since I had the 4960X I got another Sabertooth X79 used of Ebay and built a nearly identical twin to my first X79. Now I've got a second E5 1680 V2 on the way for that one and the 4960X will likely go up on Ebay for a nice profit. For A/V production work the 1680 is far superior to the 4960X. The Xeon gives nearly identical performance to the 5960X in my Asus X99 Deluxe running at the same speed but with DDR4 2400 instead of the DDR3 2133 in the Sabertooth X79. It's fun and relatively inexpensive to keep the old X79 platform not only running but still showing impressive performance by using the once insanely expensive Xeon CPU's.



I totally agree with you, X99 was the best upgrade I never made....however after pushing my 1680 it has croaked granted after a couple years and it was used before so for all I know it could have been used for years crunching numbers and had many miles on it....but long story short it did just "give up" and I put in the 3930k I got as a stopgap when my 3960k "sample" had outlived its' use because it wasn't supported with newer bios updates (damn intel) and I had to buy a legit Intel processor and the 3930k always worked but I wanted 8 cores and the best overclocking/memory I could get so I got the 1860v2 a few years ago when prices finally plummeted to mid 300$ ranges and I can't complain it did great for time I had it but as I said for whatever reason even under good watercooling it decided to totally give up so much as I liked it seems 6 cores and 2400 mhz memory was really the long term limit for X79 and maybe as I said I had bad sample or a very abused sample ( no way to know) but it's only one I got and it's only processor I've ever had just stop working whereas I've had boards give up however few. At any rate gives me a chance to fool around with the 32nm 6 core I have and see what it can do and I'll post my first successful stable run here I don't think I had this nice cool double rad setup when it was retired so I'd love to get another 1680 and may do so but for now the Sandy Bridge will be the processor of choice for a while simply because it's installed, running well, and doing the job and it was a pain in the ass dealing with the 8 core Ivy as it was dying and programs were acting up (unbeknownst to me).


I lopped off a couple of the cores but having issues with the photo capture software but it appears at any rate I have a 4.625 ghz stable Sandy 6 core which with decent memory timings will certainly do the job, better than an 8 core ivy that apparently was on it's last legs, who knew? But just goes to show you tech is fickle and you never know what's going to happen and always good to have a back up plan....


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 9, 2020)

Today you can easily buy a 1680 V2 for $150 (the cost of the one I just bought) to $200 off Ebay. My 3930K was a fun CPU. Here one of the Passmark benchmarks from 2012 with it at 5.02 GHz: https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=2186930613 I have a few more from the same time with slightly higher scores but don't know where they are at the moment. My 1680 got a CPU score a little over 21,400 a few months ago and that's a big difference.

I've only blown up one CPU in 21 years, an Athlon Thunderbird while overclocking it 19+ years ago using the pencil trick. The die literally exploded and a chunk came off a corner. I still have it somewhere here.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 9, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Welcome guys! I will go back and see if you were around earlier probably were but I haven't been on here a lot myself so lol forgive me but at the least I didn't notice your posts as often as some of the guys who used to live on here...good luck with that fan and hopefully that fixes your issue with the sabertooth! I never owned that mobo looks cool but know nothing about it or I'd offer my advice.
> 
> 
> However, I am delighted to see activity here and also am somewhat saddened but more learned by the experience of my 1680 v2 posting a 00 code yesterday and no bios reset or hard reset or unplugging of any device I could think of to it would fix it....00, period. I have in the past posted that dreadful same scenario with other mobo's and other cpu's with this combo and 00 can be ok if it flashes by quickly and normal boot sequence occurs but if it just stays at 00 you're basically looking at a dead piece of hardware or really bad bios corruption/settings that need to be reset. In this case, I took as a last gasp of desperation my 3930k which THANKFULLY I had kept and put in a drawer which I could find ( don't know about you but in even a relatively small ranch house once CPU can be easy to lose, or throw away even accidentally!) and it booted up just fine.
> ...


I been on this forum for years not sure if I posted on this particular topic before because I owned X58&6Core Xeon and fairly recently I switched on X79(6-7months ago)as I sold X58 more or less this platform cost me just a few bucks more(+30€)after all upgrades....This Sabertooth X79 came with I7 3820 inside that I immediately pulled out and sold then I decide to go with some 8 core cheap solution and for the money I have this 2650 V2 seems like a good choice and it IS after my BCLK OC this sample working on 3,4Ghz on ALL cores and turbo-boosting on 3,8Ghz which for me is more then enough.....


I am more then satisfied for now but If possibility arises I will upgrade with something better I am always"sniffing"around....who knows maybe I found cheaply my dream CPU 2697V2.....we will see....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Best I got so far from my 3930k, will post memory stats shortly it's well over 2400 so I'm pretty pleased considering for a while 4.5 ghz was about all I could do with 1680


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 12, 2020)

Halfway done with the second X79 Sabertooth redo. I pulled the chipset cooling fan assembly and the die was packed with old Arctic Silver 5 from a bungled attempt at replacing the heatsink compound. Took it completely apart, cleaned everything properly then reinstalled it with a dab of Gelid Extreme on the die. Replaced the 4960X with the E5 1680 V2 that came this afternoon. While everything was out of the case I got out the Dremel and did a mod to mount the radiator & cooling fan for the XFX R9 Fury X externally on the back of the case. Break time now for a Coke and a bit of relaxation before putting it all back together.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 12, 2020)

BTW guys I didn't have a clue that on my mobo with bclk OC I could even change 0,1(split numbers) on bus speed....well maybe is not much but I managed to drain 0,5 more on my bus speed


----------



## Peter Lindgren (May 13, 2020)

Hi!

I have been doing some upgrades.

First of I scored a cheap 1680v2 from Germany on ebay. Germany is good since it is witin EU so no customs.

I found that 4.4Ghz @1.4v works good. I tried 125Mhz strap but cannot get it stable. CPU never goes above 70c with a Kraken X61.





A decent score for 1680v2





Next of was a bargain I found for $60. An Intel 750 400gb.





Booting on 750 is supported on X99 and newer but I used UBU Tool to update my bios and booting 750 works fine. Link to UBU Tool => https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

Performance is great. No SATA SSD can compete with this one. Win10 feels snappier and games loads very fast.





Last is a MSI 5700XT Mech.





It is a pain to reinstall Win10 and all apps but it was worth it. Now I can keep X79 for a couple years.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 13, 2020)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been doing some upgrades.
> 
> ...


How much did it cost you? 1680 V2 usually are a bit pricey.....


----------



## Peter Lindgren (May 13, 2020)

197€ including shipping


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 14, 2020)

Peter Lindgren said:


> 197€ including shipping


Well....still ain't that cheap but considering how much it cost before and still how much some people ask for it that is actually really good price.......


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

I'm trying to find some V3 or V4 Xeon's for my R730, but they are not around for the price I'm hoping for...  ie free!!   That said though if anyone can suggest something else I'd be grateful 

That said, I'm after some advise or peoples thoughts to be honest about what to do with a few X79/X99 boards I have here, I'm toying with the idea of something daft and silly for crunching and folding, but also something that will handle some big storage....  I'm open to some daft suggestions


----------



## karakarga (May 14, 2020)

Peter Lindgren said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been doing some upgrades.
> 
> ...



*@Peter Lindgren

The best possible way of increasing x79 platform performance is using Xeon E5-2696 v2 CPU. Overclocking Xeon E5-1680 v2 consumes too much power, maybe around 200 Watts. Xeon E5-2696 v2 consumes only 120 Watts. At aliexpress, Xeon E5-2696 v2 prices dropped around $130. I have double from those on my Z9PE-D8 WS. They have 9250~9500 points on CPU-Z. It is currently pricey and very difficult to find an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS, but Jingsha X79Dual S8 is easy to obtain. This one is around $155.

An alternative way of increasing system performance is, using Xeon E5-2678 v3 CPU on Huananzhi X99-T8 mainboard with DDR3 memory. (There are X79-TF and X79-F8 as well.) Together, those will cost around $200. There is also a double CPU option by using 2678 v3 CPU's again with DDR3's on Huananzhi X99-T8D mainboard. That mainboard is a bit pricey right now $210, but gives roughly the same performance of Z9PE-D8 WS with Xeon 2696 v2 CPU's.

Asus Z9PE-D8 WS ($600) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 130) = $860
Jingsha X79Dual S8 ($155) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 130) = $415 *
Huananzhi X99-T8D ($210) + 2 x 2678 v3 (2 x $97.5) = $405 *
Huananzhi X99-T8 ($105) + 1 x 2678 v3 ($97.5) = $202.5 ***

* *lower than half of the price of the above configuration with same performance. (I assume you already have 2 to 8 pieces of DDR3 Rams.)
** lower than quad the price of the above configuration with half the performance. (I assume you already have 1 to 8 pieces of DDR3 Rams.) 

Note: Quite later after I wrote down prices, the shipping rates increased about 3 dollars to 26 dollars!*


----------



## Peter Lindgren (May 14, 2020)

@karakarga I have tried the 2696v2 and it had great multicore performance but it hit the TDP roof very quickly when trying to overclock. I think I got it to 3.1Ghz all core boost. I also had the 2680v2 which was great. 3.5Ghz all core boost and still under 115w.  My son is using the 2696v2 in a HP Z420 for gaming Roblox now 

The 2690v2 would be interesting to try since it should hit 3.7Ghz all core boost.

My 1680v2 hits about 180w but that is no problem for my Kraken X61. Intels coming 10-series CPU seems to hit 180w easily when overclocking. 22nm still rocks! Most games sadly still prefer less cores and higher frequencies.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 14, 2020)

Peter Lindgren said:


> @karakarga I have tried the 2696v2 and it had great multicore performance but it hit the TDP roof very quickly when trying to overclock. I think I got it to 3.1Ghz all core boost. I also had the 2680v2 which was great. 3.5Ghz all core boost and still under 115w.  My son is using the 2696v2 in a HP Z420 for gaming Roblox now
> 
> The 2690v2 would be interesting to try since it should hit 3.7Ghz all core boost.
> 
> My 1680v2 hits about 180w but that is no problem for my Kraken X61. Intels coming 10-series CPU seems to hit 180w easily when overclocking. 22nm still rocks! Most games sadly still prefer less cores and higher frequencies.


Hmmm.....Currently I have 2650 V2(8c/16t) and I managed to OC this sample via bclk(113) to the 3.4Ghz All cores + boost 3,85Ghz......I was seriously thinking about 2697 V2 or maybe 2696 V2 but I was hoping  that with those CPU's I could reach at least 3.3-3.5Ghz on all cores now you get me thinking by saying that your sample  did not go above 3.1Ghz....What motherboard are you using?


----------



## karakarga (May 14, 2020)

@*Zyll Goliath, @Peter Lindgren

I did not overclock my CPU's. All core default speed is 3100 MHz. In my case, those two heats a lot together. I generally use RipBot for video re-composing. They reached 37 frames per second from original 25 frame per second lately up ripping from 1024 x 768 to 1920 x 1080. I prefer not to overclock. They have Scythe Big Shuriken 2B coolers, with 120 x 38mm SilenX iXtrema Pro (IXP-76-18) fans. 






						List of Intel Xeon processors (Ivy Bridge-based) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




2697 v2's all core turbo speed is 3000 MHz but, 2696 v2's all core turbo speed is 3100 MHz.

3100 x 12 = 37200 (2696 v2 all core turbo total with 120 Watt heat consumption) --> 37200 / 33000 = 1.1272.... times faster, excluding extra cache.
3300 x 10 = 33000 (2690 v2 all core turbo total with 130 Watt heat consumption)

Peter Lindgren said " I think 2690v2 is the best CPU if you want more than 8 cores. Good multi core and single core performance. "

I am afraid, "No" by means of multi core performance but by means of single core, (3600 MHz versus 3500 MHz) only 100 MHz 2690 v2 hits higher.

But, those are default values. (No overclock) Good luck.... *


----------



## Peter Lindgren (May 14, 2020)

I am using Asus P9X79. I had no problem reaching 113Mhz FSB with 2680v2 but 2696v2 needed more voltage and TDP went up and the CPU clocked down. 2697v2 has higher TDP and will go higher. Linus Techtips made a video of it reaching 113Mhz FSB.

I think 2690v2 is the best CPU if you want more than 8 cores. Good multi core and single core performance.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2020)

Peter Lindgren said:


> I am using Asus P9X79.


mine is a P9X79 pro  and i will be fitting a Xeon E5 2690  ( actually replacing a  I7 4820 K ) Water cooled of Course

ebay purchace  only £55


----------



## drizzler (May 14, 2020)

Hello, i moved from x58 to x79. I got a Rampage IV Formula for cheap and fast ram from my x58 system i went for it and put a 1680v2 into the board.

After digging arround in the internet and starting doing some overclocking with the system i have 2 questions that somewhat of interesting for my way to go with the overlock :

1. the ram divider speed bug at 24 divider still exists and there is no real workaround with 100 strap and 24 divider (setting this every time after coldboot kinda sucks)?
2. i can use the 125 strap or higher but i will lose my idle voltages with this?

thank you very much.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 15, 2020)

drizzler said:


> Hello, i moved from x58 to x79. I got a Rampage IV Formula for cheap and fast ram from my x58 system i went for it and put a 1680v2 into the board.
> 
> After digging arround in the internet and starting doing some overclocking with the system i have 2 questions that somewhat of interesting for my way to go with the overlock :
> 
> ...


----------



## drizzler (May 15, 2020)

Voltage is not dropping while idling (with offset vcore and powersaving stuff).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 15, 2020)

drizzler said:


> Voltage is not dropping while idling (with offset vcore and powersaving stuff).




Ah Ok I thought that is what you meant but wasn't sure with how you stated it. I admit I'm not much help there, all my energy conservation is throughout my house with LED bulbs etc and my PC I said screw power consumption especially since I don't leave it on 24/7 so hopefully someone else has better advice because one of first things I do is shut all the power saving stuff off and I also don't use overset voltage option myself.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 17, 2020)

Intel Xeon 8 Core Processor E5-1680v2 3.0ghz 25mb Cache TDP 130w CPU SR1MJ for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Xeon 8 Core Processor E5-1680v2 3.0ghz 25mb Cache TDP 130w CPU SR1MJ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I have a 1680 on the way hoping I get it and install it on Monday/ Tuesday!

Not a bad price but coulda got few for 15 bucks or so cheaper but this one wasn't just one of many cpu's they had and you get whatever they pick with who knows what steppings etc....This one intrigued me because one I have that's dead and every other one I've seen is a B batch # with lower #'s whereas this is a C batch so I chose it to get something different and see how it OC's in comparison to the B stepping I had and that appear to be more common.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (May 18, 2020)

Nice! Please post when you have tested to OC it. 

I must say that the Intel 750 SSD is one of the best buys I have done. They seem to go cheap now so keep your eyes open.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 20, 2020)

It has arrived...about to pop out my 3930k and put the 1680 back where it belongs .









wow


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 20, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> It has arrived...about to pop out my 3930k and put the 1680 back where it belongs .
> 
> View attachment 155922
> 
> ...


4,7Ghz just like that........seems like you hit good piece of silicon!!!!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> 4,7Ghz just like that........seems like you hit good piece of silicon!!!!



Yes, and if you look closely, the 2nd run was 4.75 ghz lol, far beyond what the last 1680 I had would ever do stable, and with way less voltage....no BSOD's or windows saying it shut down due to errors etc, which I got a lot with last CPU which may have been indicator it wasn't in greatest shape even when I received it.

Only problem I have is when I use 10 gigs of memory and long stress tests it eventually clocks down for only a couple seconds at a time but it does, and all safety features etc are off so I have a feeling the VRM's are toasty especially when the stress test is running and it's either the mobo and/or the CPU clocking down just to keep the temps down, I touched VRM's at top of board even after test was done they still were pretty damn hot, but I'd expect that at the level I'm running it at, so I'm going to have to get more fans on them because I'm watercooled but have minimal fans on the board and that's not the greatest combination to say the least.

Also I did have a "throw up my hands moment" late last night when I went to listen to music/play a game and audio didn't work lol, weirder yet if you hit the "test" button in the Realtek audio software the speakers worked and made noise. Lameass, but it's happened before. So I just downloaded the drivers, reinstalled this morning and I got sound, goofy, but sometimes you swap a processor etc and silly stuff like that happens I guess, just wish it didn't lol.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 21, 2020)

I may be lucky. I have two 1680 V2 rigs that are identical in the main hardware and both do 4.7GHz at default settings in Sabertooth X79's. I've been too busy with other things recently to fully tweak the second one yet. The first one sees daily use for A/V production. The second is getting a pair of the 252cfm 120 x 38mm Delta fans to keep the air inside circulating properly.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 21, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I may be lucky. I have two 1680 V2 rigs that are identical in the main hardware and both do 4.7GHz at default settings in Sabertooth X79's. I've been too busy with other things recently to fully tweak the second one yet. The first one sees daily use for A/V production. The second is getting a pair of the 252cfm 120 x 38mm Delta fans to keep the air inside circulating properly.



Wow....those are monster fans, hope you don't sit too near to it because that will be loud as hell, also have you stress tested them for stability? I know first one used for A/V daily is essentially stress tested if it's doing that with no errors it's fine, also what are your "default" settings? I'm curious what voltages you have to keep them stable at 4.7 and also if you have the memory clocked fairly high.


----------



## johnspack (May 21, 2020)

Dam,  4.7.  I'm too ocd to go past 1.35v.  Never really tried 1.4v+,  but sure would like to see those speeds.  Wonder if my old Noctua could do it.....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 21, 2020)

4.75 ghz linx stable using 10 gigs of 16 gigs of memory. Excellent results, changed memory timings and few other voltages etc low as I could and it appears 250 watts is max for this processor so if you're over that too long that is when it clocks down every so often to keep TDP within the specified limits. NO clocking down on this run literally was bouncing off of 250 near end of run but basically stayed below so working beautifully...I'm glad I bought this particular chip noting the newer batch #'s and a C in # versus B in most others I've seen it obviously makes a difference. I'm using less voltage than old 1680 needed for 4.65+ to get 4.75 stable lol. This is going to be a fun chip to play around with maybe get some suicide screen shots at really high mhz etc.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 21, 2020)

One of my X79's has 64GB G.Skill Ripjaws IV 1866 at XMP settings with 1.65 volts, the other with 64GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2166 at 1.65 volts, CPU's at 1.4 core volts, Corsair H105 w/4 Silverstone FM121's in push/pull at full speed (110cfm each) and the radiators mounted externally. Cooling isn't an issue but I don't pump more voltage into them due to concerns about core degradation. I've crippled a few CPU's in the past and want these to last as long as possible.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 22, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> One of my X79's has 64GB G.Skill Ripjaws IV 1866 at XMP settings with 1.65 volts, the other with 64GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2166 at 1.65 volts, CPU's at 1.4 core volts, Corsair H105 w/4 Silverstone FM121's in push/pull at full speed (110cfm each) and the radiators mounted externally. Cooling isn't an issue but I don't pump more voltage into them due to concerns about core degradation. I've crippled a few CPU's in the past and want these to last as long as possible.



Nice setup. Yeah I have 16 gigs of memory @ 2400 or 2666 or somewhere inbetween depending on where I'm testing it out haven't settled on best settings yet. I may go for memory speeds more like yours and try to trim timings down to get similar results but probably significantly less strain on the memory controller and less heat which is my main enemy atm.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 22, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Nice setup. Yeah I have 16 gigs of memory @ 2400 or 2666 or somewhere inbetween depending on where I'm testing it out haven't settled on best settings yet. I may go for memory speeds more like yours and try to trim timings down to get similar results but probably significantly less strain on the memory controller and less heat which is my main enemy atm.



I used to have long telephone conversations with The RAM Guy at Corsair. He told me several years ago the X79 memory controllers were the weak spot in the system. His advice when running large amounts of RAM like I usually do is to increase the voltage to 1.65 volts for DDR3. He said that eases the strain on the controller. So far, so good on that advice.

I began experimenting with case cooling 20+ years ago (and carved up countless cases with the Dremel and plasma cutter) and am a firm believer in the better airflow is the longer things last, especially when overclocking. My favorite cases are still the Corsair Carbide 500R series because of their great design and lack of need to do any cutting for proper fan placement.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 23, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I used to have long telephone conversations with The RAM Guy at Corsair. He told me several years ago the X79 memory controllers were the weak spot in the system. His advice when running large amounts of RAM like I usually do is to increase the voltage to 1.65 volts for DDR3. He said that eases the strain on the controller. So far, so good on that advice.
> 
> I began experimenting with case cooling 20+ years ago (and carved up countless cases with the Dremel and plasma cutter) and am a firm believer in the better airflow is the longer things last, especially when overclocking. My favorite cases are still the Corsair Carbide 500R series because of their great design and lack of need to do any cutting for proper fan placement.



Well I admit I've done a fair amount of hacking and crazy setups, this one definitely included....I'm liking the results that I'm getting but wish I could get a bit cooler on the processor though what I use for stability testing is Linx/burntest which literally runs the CPU hotter than anything else you would ever run including stability tests Prime 95 etc....so for starters do you (or anyone else who wants to chime in) think Linx is even best thing I could use for stability testing or is it overkill/unnecessary? 

Also...I have 2 rads in my setup one on top and one in front, one is a 280 mm I believe and the one on top is a 420 mm or something like that, it literally just fits into the top of the case. I have only a Push setup on both I have 3 fans on one and 2 on the other....fans are all the 140mm Silverstone fans which are rated for 175 cfm I believe. They were quietest fans with highest CFM rating I could find. Do you think I'd gain much if I could get some "pull" fans on one or both rads? I notice you have push/pull and I've played around with it before with varying results, just not sure with watercooling if more fans is somewhat useless after a certain point or if more is better?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 23, 2020)

Those 140mm Silverstones are the FHP141's. They do 171cfm at full speed. I have two of those in the side panel of both my Corsair 500R's. Here's a tip: The two speed selector switches on those wonk out after a while. The contacts corrode and they'll default to low speed only. I have 6 of them in use at the moment and had the switch problem on all of them at various times. My solution was to solder the high speed leads on the switches together so the actual switch is bypassed. Make sure to only solder the correct ones.

My stress tests are video rendering and transcoding. I found Gelid GC Extreme to be the best solution for thermal compound for my needs. It's cheaper and far easier to apply than the liquid metal stuff plus isn't electrically conductive and can easily be wiped off the CPU heatspreader. If you're running those FHP141's at full speed I doubt going push/pull would be even worth considering. I found that mounting the radiators outside the case is very effective at reducing temperatures and it's free. That's why I like the 500R because no cutting is involved for a top mount, just pop the panel out and you're good to go. Remember that there are diminishing returns in cooling and no matter how much radiator you have you'll always be limited by the thermal transfer capability of the pump and plate itself. A decent 280mm radiator with two FHP141's in push or pull should be more than adequate for a 1680 V2 with 1.42 or less core volts at 4.7GHz or less clock speed provided you're pulling enough air into the case. From my experience and perspective a 420mm radiator is overkill for this application all factors considered.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 24, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Those 140mm Silverstones are the FHP141's. They do 171cfm at full speed. I have two of those in the side panel of both my Corsair 500R's. Here's a tip: The two speed selector switches on those wonk out after a while. The contacts corrode and they'll default to low speed only. I have 6 of them in use at the moment and had the switch problem on all of them at various times. My solution was to solder the high speed leads on the switches together so the actual switch is bypassed. Make sure to only solder the correct ones.
> 
> My stress tests are video rendering and transcoding. I found Gelid GC Extreme to be the best solution for thermal compound for my needs. It's cheaper and far easier to apply than the liquid metal stuff plus isn't electrically conductive and can easily be wiped off the CPU heatspreader. If you're running those FHP141's at full speed I doubt going push/pull would be even worth considering. I found that mounting the radiators outside the case is very effective at reducing temperatures and it's free. That's why I like the 500R because no cutting is involved for a top mount, just pop the panel out and you're good to go. Remember that there are diminishing returns in cooling and no matter how much radiator you have you'll always be limited by the thermal transfer capability of the pump and plate itself. A decent 280mm radiator with two FHP141's in push or pull should be more than adequate for a 1680 V2 with 1.42 or less core volts at 4.7GHz or less clock speed provided you're pulling enough air into the case. From my experience and perspective a 420mm radiator is overkill for this application all factors considered.



Thanks, I've had fans for quite a while and they've all worked at full speed I think they are couple years old...however recently I hadn't checked them but oddly enough with your tip I checked them all and 3 hum along great and 2 of them don't react with switch and whatever that speed is they are running at, is crawling I can put my finger into fan and it stops with no effort whatsoever, I obviously touched center of fan first to see how "fast" it was spinning and it was so slow I knew you couldn't get cut or have the fan blade damaged from hitting something if you tried! I'm not even sure they do the low speed when switch goes. Although I just looked it up they spin at 500 rpm's and do 42 cfm lol, that is almost nothing for a fan that size. I'm pretty sure it happened just recently because I had switched them all not too long ago and they worked, and just this week I swore my computer got "quieter" and with two of those fans going that slow well that's the obvious reason why!

So thanks for that advice! I know it's overkill but it is also a big case and believe it or not I did at one point test the difference between 1 rad and 2 and there was a definitive difference. 1 rad is an all in one from OC cooling that is the 280 mm one and I just so happened to have a 420 mm rad hanging around which was also an AIO cooler from same company but it came with a sadly weak pump so I just removed pump and the tubing all fit together nice and got it all in one case. I have read a lot about WC'ing and realize there are diminishing returns with rad size/fans and the plate performance plus pump speed/pressure would be even more important. 

Anyway now I have results with those 2 fans putting along at slow speed I'm going to try your fix on them or get two other fans in their place either way will be interesting to see if it makes much difference. Yeah I had MX-4 for the compound so I used it, it's pretty good stuff and AC5 is somewhat dated now so I thought it was a good performing paste, though not sure how it compares with Gelid's paste performance wise though.


----------



## Kanan (May 24, 2020)

So, I'm back.

Gonna update you guys:

Had the Core i7 3960X, as some people know. Had some issues with it in BF5, GPU was maxing out at only 50% util in DX11 and 75% in DX12, which is managable, but not exactly good. So this led me to plan a Ryzen 4000 upgrade. Then the motherboard decided to go degraded on me, resulting in full freezes, crashes. Had to start the PC 2 times before I did anything, as a work around to prevent a full freeze. That is all at non-spectacular 4500 MHz. The CPU was kinda golden, could do 5 GHz easily, 5.1 possible, and maybe even more, couldn't test without a water cooler.

Anyways, because of that I pulled the gun early and went with Ryzen 3700X instead. Results: GPU bottlenecks gone, BF5, GTA 5 even more so, this game is kinda ancient when it comes to CPU usage, it needs high IPC. All problems gone, no "real" OC needed, as Ryzen is quite intelligent, and PBO will do it automatically - technically a overclock too, but not a traditional one. CPU maxes out at 150 W in extreme Prime 95. Without PBO it stays at 95W max, according to its TDP. Normal usage with PBO, 110W max. TimeSpy, 115W max. Is pretty good, I can only recommend it. New platform is great as well, RGB looks good, not an important factor, but the board is great, has better power delivery than my X79 board had, which is a surprise. Newest USB, NVME, great things. Onboard sound was quite good as well, but I wanted to stay with Soundblaster, so I bought a new one, because this one does not support my PCI based X-Fi. All right. Too much talk, I'll provide a link too:









						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




IPC uplift is quite heavy, 2 cores alone can not do this. Yeah, best thing ever, got rid of overclocking headaches, this CPU will never be unstable because it manages itself, even if overclocked.

So long...


----------



## karakarga (May 24, 2020)

karakarga said:


> *@Peter Lindgren
> 
> The best possible way of increasing x79 platform performance is using Xeon E5-2696 v2 CPU. Overclocking Xeon E5-1680 v2 consumes too much power, maybe around 200 Watts. Xeon E5-2696 v2 consumes only 120 Watts. At aliexpress, Xeon E5-2696 v2 prices dropped around $130. I have double from those on my Z9PE-D8 WS. They have 9250~9500 points on CPU-Z. It is currently pricey and very difficult to find an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS, but Jingsha X79Dual S8 is easy to obtain. This one is around $155.
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update: Huananzhi X99-T8D prices dropped $135.15 including shipping. So,

Asus Z9PE-D8 WS ($600) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 130) = $860
Jingsha X79Dual S8 ($155) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 130) = $415 *
Huananzhi X99-T8D ($135) + 2 x 2678 v3 (2 x $97.5) = $330*
Huananzhi X99-T8 ($105) + 1 x 2678 v3 ($97.5) = $202.5 ***


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

Kanan said:


> So, I'm back.
> 
> Gonna update you guys:
> 
> ...


Well yeah sure there is no doubt that Ryzen 3000 series are great CPU's but IF you really want to compare Ryzen with the X79 then you can maybe do that with the first-gen Ryzen and I did that and choose to go with the Xeon&X79 instead....it cost me less + I get way better quality mobo and much more memory and the performance is more or less the same.....Again really depend what someone is looking for....some people are just nostalgic some people still prefer quad channel ddr3 over dual channel ddr4,some people love new hardware...others prefer older...some will always go for best price for performance ....and so on....


----------



## Kanan (May 24, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well yeah sure there is no doubt that Ryzen 3000 series are great CPU's but IF you really want to compare Ryzen with the X79 then you can maybe do that with the first-gen Ryzen and I did that and choose to go with the Xeon&X79 instead....it cost me less + I get way better quality mobo and much more memory and the performance is more or less the same.....Again really depend what someone is looking for....some people are just nostalgic some people still prefer quad channel ddr3 over dual channel ddr4,some people love new hardware...others prefer older...some will always go for best price for performance ....and so on....


No dude, this is only my personal experience, it is not about making a point or something like that. Also yes, 1st Gen Ryzen is not a upgrade to X79 based CPUs, not even 2nd gen is, unless you don't overclock. I pretty much ignored those two. PCs imo are just about doing things, they are tools. IMO people should not get too attached with these things. I'm not interested in a fanboy debate, I posted my experience and I'm more or less finished here. Edit: It is also about a discussion, we had much earlier, you were not part of that.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

Kanan said:


> No dude, this is only my personal experience, it is not about making a point or something like that. Also yes, 1st Gen Ryzen is not a upgrade to X79 based CPUs, not even 2nd gen is, unless you don't overclock. I pretty much ignored those two. PCs imo are just about doing things, they are tools. IMO people should not get too attached with these things. I'm not interested in a fanboy debate, I posted my experience and I'm more or less finished here.


Cool...don't get me wrong I am not the fanboy either I will always go for price/performance instead really do not care if is it Intel,AMD,Nvidia.....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 24, 2020)

This is the little chip that could....


----------



## phill (May 25, 2020)

Very impressive there @dalekdukesboy !!    I'd love a 1680 V2, I just can't stomach the price to buy one!!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 25, 2020)

Only 1 gig of memory but still....10 runs at 4.8 ghz....wow.








phill said:


> Very impressive there @dalekdukesboy !!   I'd love a 1680 V2, I just can't stomach the price to buy one!!



Yes it is, this thing is a beast of a chip. Even with 20 bucks extra to get it to me quick it only cost me $233 US dollars which really isn't all that much for what you're getting.



Not bad voltage either. I just gamed for half hour or so with it just to see and so far so good, I'm amazed.

Well it's definitely benchmark stable and it can do 5 runs linx with 2 gig memory out of 16 installed so not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

Here are more comparisons, Old VS New - this is not a pissing contest, IDGAF about those, this is scientific / practical data for those who want to switch now or some day and want to see what happens when they do. Context: I switched from a i7 3960X EE to a Ryzen 3700X, because the mainboard gave up on me. RAM is very comparable, actually the old one had a tad more bandwidth, this is kinda relevant too. This is 1866 Quad Channel vs 3600 Dual Channel. What is also interesting, this is chiplet based vs monolithic, good old ringbus vs external IODIE.

3DM11 (old vs new):








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




3DM Firestrike:








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




3DM Vantage Extreme (DX10):








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




(for the sake of completeness again)
3DM Timespy: (3960X @ 4500 MHz)








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




Keep in mind that in those older ones, the 3960X is clocked on 4800 MHz, something I didn't use for day to day. For TimeSpy it was more realistically clocked at 4500 MHz, so TimeSpy is the best reflection on "today" performance, aside from the clock, too. DX12 is the future, I think.

PS. If nobody cares about this data, and is just offended, I can delete this, I'm not here to "offend" anyone. This is a excellent comparison, because users of X79 can not forever stay on a old platform that is slowly but surely dying. I used X79 for 7 years.


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

dang ill do some benchies too with my TR1900x vs my 3960x lol

@Kanan


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> dang ill do some benchies too with my TR1900x vs my 3960x lol
> 
> @Kanan


yeah, maybe even more relevant, because it is HEDT vs HEDT.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> Here are more comparisons, Old VS New - this is not a pissing contest, IDGAF about those, this is scientific / practical data for those who want to switch now or some day and want to see what happens when they do. Context: I switched from a i7 3960X EE to a Ryzen 3700X, because the mainboard gave up on me. RAM is very comparable, actually the old one had a tad more bandwidth, this is kinda relevant too. This is 1866 Quad Channel vs 3600 Dual Channel. What is also interesting, this is chiplet based vs monolithic, good old ringbus vs external IODIE.
> 
> 3DM11 (old vs new):
> 
> ...


Well yeah...but then again this is also X79 for example



and definitely more relevant as it is 8c/16t Vs 8c/16t.....CPU score is almost identical and that particular 1680 V2 was OC on 4,751mhz


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well yeah...but then again this is also X79 for example
> View attachment 156594
> and definitely more relevant as it is 8c/16t Vs 8c/16t


Yep, this is a 350€ CPU. And it is highly overclocked and inefficient compared to my 3700X, which only uses about 110 W achieving these scores. In other words: Ryzen 3000 is still highly better.

Wait, did you really think I did not do my homework, or consider this CPU for myself? Tip: read up on old posts in this board.

Money wise comparisons: I would add 50€ and get the 3900X and destroy this result you posted. And then enjoy my low power consumption on a platform that is actually modern and has NVME.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> Yep, this is a 350€ CPU. And it is highly overclocked and inefficient compared to my 3700X, which only uses about 110 W achieving this scores. In other words: Ryzen 3000 is still highly better.
> 
> Wait, did you really think I did not do my homework, or consider this CPU for myself? Tip: read up on old posts in this board.


Uhhh....srry if you get offended or something ....1680 V2 is not anymore that expensive anyway....again sure 3700x is better no doubt but that old "mule"is still running a race.....GL with your new red shirt....


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Uhhh....srry if you get offended or something ....1680 V2 is not anymore that expensive anyway....again sure 3700x is better no doubt but that old "mule"is still running a race.....GL with your new red shirt....


I don't think I'm offended, because you have the urge to force discussions like these. I'm just answering. And I've just checked ebay, the cheapest offer is 337€ in France. This is a expensive USED CPU for a dead platform.


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> PS. If nobody cares about this data, and is just offended, I can delete this, I'm not here to "offend" anyone. This is a excellent comparison, because users of X79 can not forever stay on a old platform that is slowly but surely dying. I used X79 for 7 years.



i care btw based on scores you posted since i still have this platform.


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> i care btw based on scores you posted since i still have this platform.


You have a TR platform and X79?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> I don't think I'm offended, because you have the urge to force discussions like these. I'm just answering. And I've just checked ebay, the cheapest offer is 337€ in France. This is a expensive USED CPU for a dead platform.


I am not forcing anything this is clearly forum about hardware and thread is about X79 platform....if anything discussion about this subject is a MUST....again srry if you get offended or something....
also check this PRICE of 1680 V2 and there is more similar prices that are bellow or close to the 200$....


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am not forcing anything this is clearly forum about hardware and thread is about X79 platform....if anything discussion about this subject is a MUST....again srry if you get offended or something....
> also check this PRICE of 1680 V2 and there is more&more like that......


From the get go you reacted in a defensive way and forced unnecessary discussions, told me, my comparison is bad, etc.  so yes you did. I have already checked the price, maybe read what I write for a change.


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> You have a TR platform and X79?



yup first gen TR 1900x and i7 3960x ( i need to put the I7 because theres a TR 3960x lol)


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

@Zyll Goliath  I'm not buying something from US, ever heard of customs and shipping prices? It has to be absurdly cheap to be worth the hazzle, which it is not.

Why aren't you buying it yourself, if it's so "cheap"?  "Xeon 2650 V2 (OC-Base Clock 3,4Ghz-Turbo 3,8Ghz) " great CPU you have, even a 50€ CPU is better than this for gaming.



k_9virus said:


> yup first gen TR 1900x and i7 3960x ( i need to put the I7 because theres a TR 3960x lol)


Looking forward to comparisons then! edit: yeah the naming is actually pretty funny, new 3960X is a beast too


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

@Kanan 

problem is i need to use 1 GPU for comparison my vega64 is in watercooling loop. once im due for maintenance ill do some benchies for now here's some screenshots


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> @Kanan
> 
> problem is i need to use 1 GPU for comparison my vega64 is in watercooling loop. once im due for maintenance ill do some benchies for now here's some screenshots
> 
> View attachment 156595View attachment 156596


looks good! the old TR CPUs are very binned, these are the best 1st gen Ryzen DIEs. I guess you overclocked it?  Also, yeah, I can imagine this as a hassle  but maybe you're not as lazy as I am


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> looks good! the old TR CPUs are very binned, these are the best 1st gen Ryzen DIEs. I guess you overclocked it?  Also, yeah, I can imagine this as a hassle  but maybe you're not as lazy as I am



thanks! yup of course i just wish HEDT platforms runs cooler why is it always hot? i lapped my 3960x to achieved the core clock i posted^


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> thanks! yup of course i just wish HEDT platforms runs cooler why is it always hot? i lapped my 3960x to achieved the core clock i posted^


because the IO part of them is very big, has to support quad channel and it has more cache. I hope this wasn't a rhetorical question.  in other words, if you want something "cooler", buy the mainstream platform.


----------



## phill (May 25, 2020)

Both the Intel X79 and the AMD Ryzen have their places with people guys, no need to have an 'heated discussion' about it  

I have both and all three Ryzen platforms...  I have too many Intel platforms to count and the difference between them mostly is the clock speeds I find.  Some of the older Intel kit can still cut it today, might not be as efficient as either new CPUs but wouldn't you expect that from it being newer??  Same goes for the NVME drives as well.  That said, I guess with a bit of time and giggery pokery, you would be able to get it to work on the older platforms as well 

Chill guys


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Both the Intel X79 and the AMD Ryzen have their places with people guys, no need to have an 'heated discussion' about it
> 
> I have both and all three Ryzen platforms...  I have too many Intel platforms to count and the difference between them mostly is the clock speeds I find.  Some of the older Intel kit can still cut it today, might not be as efficient as either new CPUs but wouldn't you expect that from it being newer??  Same goes for the NVME drives as well.  That said, I guess with a bit of time and giggery pokery, you would be able to get it to work on the older platforms as well
> 
> Chill guys


Sure sure, if not for the price tag of 350€ and my P9X79 breaking down, I would've probably bought that 8 core. I discussed buying this CPU here for years, before said things happened and forced me to abandon the platform anyway. My way was, using this platform as much and as long as possible and only then switch to something else, I always do this for PCs, the switch, or in other words, new PC, is the last resort option for me.

2013, I started with the i7 3820. 2016, I switched to the 3960X, the 3820 sold for 50 bucks in ebay to my dismay. This switch was for Battlefield 1, which needed more oomph. Now basically, BF5 was the main factor for my plans this year, because no way I will buy a 350€ CPU for a old platform, when I can buy a 3700X at 280 bucks. You can only use a platform for so long, not forever. Too much stress, power, going through the parts - that it lasted 7 years was pretty good anyway and is my personal record for any platform I ever used.


----------



## karakarga (May 25, 2020)

karakarga said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Update: Huananzhi X99-T8D prices dropped $135.15 including shipping. So,
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8 WS ($600) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 130) = $860
> ...



*E5-2696 v2 CPU's also dropped $110 each, (at aliexpress)

Asus Z9PE-D8 WS ($600) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 110) = $820
Jingsha X79Dual S8 ($155) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 110) = $375 *
Huananzhi X99-T8D ($135) + 2 x 2678 v3 (2 x $97.5) = $330*
Huananzhi X99-T8 ($105) + 1 x 2678 v3 ($97.5) = $202.5 **

Additional note: There is another board from Jingsha named X99Dual works with DDR4 Rams. Do not think about this board, because, according to reviews, it can not use all core turbo with two CPU's on board, only with single CPU it can enable all core turbo! (It has also another disadvantage of only 1 full height PCI express slot on it.) I did not wish to add it to the table....*


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

all good chief! @phill 

it is just nice to see old HEDT platform can still perform with a little tweak and comparing it with what we have right now. to me i just cant let go of my old x79 because saved a lot of money just to get this platform 8 years ago


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> all good chief! @phill
> 
> it is just nice to see old HEDT platform can still perform with a little tweak and comparing it with what we have right now. to me i just cant let go of my old x79 because saved a lot of money just to get this platform 8 years ago


For me the same. When I bought X79, the alternatives were: used sandy/ivy mainstream platform (Z platforms) with only 4 cores and no upgrade path. The CPUs were very expensive too, at 200 each for the 2600K/2700K for example. This is used of course. And then no PCI-E 3.0. Kinda bad. Then a friend told me about the 3820, a undercover, relatively cheap, not well known, very good i7 processor with HTT, that can be overclocked to 4.3 GHz, which was enough for gaming back then. And the upgrade path, and PCI-E 3.0 (with Nvidia tool trick). Also the fact, that the boards were very cheap back then, it was regularly available and not rare like today, so the prices were cheap as well, because of the nice buyers competition back then (I bought mine at just 90€, and it was like new). Now the boards, for example my own, are at 150€ USED. The highend boards are at 200-250 €, again, used. This platform was a nice bargain back then, today? I would not buy it. Mainboards are too old, and you don't know what the previous owner(s) did with it, how hard they abused it, or not. The CPUs on the other hand are dirt cheap. I just checked it, 3820 at 1-10 bucks, 3930K which is a very good CPU for gaming still, if overclocked, just 30€. 3960X, 60€. 4930K, 40€. Only the 4960X of the original gaming CPUs is expensive at over 200. The Xeon's are not good for gaming due to the low clocks - the only good Xeon is at over 250€.

If you want to dearly buy used now, go for recent Intel Z mainboards, 7th gen or higher, but I can not recommend a quad core for 200 Euro. 3300X is better than the 7700K (stock vs stock) at ~130€ - and not (ab)used. Or AMD 2nd gen+ and at least 6 cores for 1st/2nd gen. Quick analysis of the market situation today in ebay.

PS. Edit: alternatives also in 2013: Haswell for 350€ of course new, quad core. I'm not stupid enough to buy this. I understood the scam of Intel very well back then. Boards, at well over 130€. I rather buy used at 150€ then, more than enough for gaming, and upgrade to a 6 core later, which easily surpasses the 4770K/4790K today.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 25, 2020)

karakarga said:


> *E5-2696 v2 CPU's also dropped $110 each, (at aliexpress)
> 
> Asus Z9PE-D8 WS ($600) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 110) = $820
> Jingsha X79Dual S8 ($155) + 2 x E5-2696 v2 $ (2 x 110) = $375 *
> ...


I am still considering 2696 V2 as an possible upgrade but even if I do (113)bclk OC his max all core speed it's going to be probably around 3,3Ghz.....and with 2697 V2 that can be probably around 3,5Ghz but dang 2697V2 is still not droping that much with prices.....


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

correct! as long as its cheap why not right? spending less than 400$ US  for this platform is not worth it anymore.

3100 and 3300 series amd cpu are here for sure its wayyy faster than my 3960x


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> correct! as long as its cheap why not right? spending less than 400$ US  for this platform is not worth it anymore.
> 
> 3100 and 3300 series amd cpu are here for sure its wayyy faster than my 3960x


I think they are very comparable to 3960X, about same speed if 3960X is at 4500+. I did some math, the 3960X, because of the 6 cores, is at about the speed of a overclocked 7700K for gaming. 

But this is a CPU running at 150-200W vs a CPU that needs under 100 W for gaming - you can see its age very good if you look at the power consumption needed, to achieve great performance. 3960X stock - simply not good enough anymore. 3300X? It doesn't even want a overclock, it's not faster with a OC, sometimes even slower. I love Ryzen, overclocks are just annoying anyway. RAM overclocking/improving timings is the thing now.


----------



## k_9virus (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> I think they are very comparable to 3960X, about same speed if 3960X is at 4500+. I did some math, the 3960X, because of the 6 cores, is at about the speed of a overclocked 7700K for gaming.


oh wow i think im gonna look for a new set of overclocking ddr3 then i only have 1600mhz vengeance ram cant make it stable at 1866mhz


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> oh wow i think im gonna look for a new set of overclocking ddr3 then i only have 1600mhz vengeance ram cant make it stable at 1866mhz


don't do it, because of quad channel you don't need it anyway. Honestly, don't invest money in the old platform! Maybe consider new one, Ryzen 4000 will be great.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 25, 2020)

This thread is called:



> *X79 and/or rampage IV OC'ing thread for those of us still left....*



Nowhere do I see it as an invite to discuss Ryzen CPU's. Discussing the merits of anything other than a CPU for the X79 platform is off-topic and close enough to trolling to irritate people.

Stop fighting, stay on-topic, or we start getting naughty points.


----------



## phill (May 25, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> This thread is called:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies @the54thvoid my reply wasn't as clear as it should have been  

There's a lot of passion and opinions here...  

So back on track...

With the 1680 V2's, is there a particular batch of these CPUs to buy to get the best overclocking ones or are they all just pot luck?


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

phill said:


> With the 1680 V2's, is there a particular batch of these CPUs to buy to get the best overclocking ones or are they all just pot luck?


It's always a lottery with CPUs/GPUs, or you're buying from a certified source who guarantees you to get "this" overclock. It is Ivy Bridge based, rather expensive CPU, I would say it is somewhat likely it can do a nice overclock. But have fun maintaining it, especially on boards that are up to 8 years old and are not called "Rampage".


----------



## phill (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> It's always a lottery with CPUs/GPUs, or you're buying from a certified source who guarantees you to get "this" overclock. It is Ivy Bridge based, rather expensive CPU, I would say it is somewhat likely it can do a nice overclock. But have fun maintaining it, especially on boards that are up to 8 years old and are not called "Rampage".


I have a few boards called Rampage, so I'm sure they'll be fine


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 25, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> This thread is called:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can change the name of the thread if you'd like lol. Honestly I can say I am a bud with Kanan he's just a bit quick to defend his hardware and his opinions, which is all good till it spills out and both sides get impassioned. Also I actually was anxious to see his benchmarks on the new 8 core to just see how it stacks up with the old 8 core Xeon's and since it still involves the X79 in discussion/comparisons however I find it quite interesting. However, with the fighting if it stays civil it's OK to disagree, it's not OK to be uncivil or let it get too heated.


----------



## drizzler (May 25, 2020)

You are going to find this discussion all day long within all X58 and X79 related threads people talking about ryzen. Yes, they are very nice cpus but if you DO NOT CARE about wattage and maybe AVX (X58) and having a well done overclock the 6-Core 1600/2600  are somewhat a sidegrade to X58 and up to 8 Cores the 1xxx to 3xxx are a sidegrade to X79, NVME is even possible on both older Intel plattforms (with limits at X58) with the right SSD, uefi loader or bios mod.

But back to topic :

I am sitting at 4,4GHZ with my 1680v2 (1.24v load), 2400mhz ddr3 and somewhat hitting a wall trying to go 4500+. Given BSODS are related to vcore (mostly 0x124).
Is it hard to archive higher cpu-freq. with the given ddr3 frequency? northbridge/cachespeed issue?
A quick testing showed that maybe at a vcore round about 1.325 the 4.5 are stable, but this looks like a huge voltage bump for 100mhz, so i guess i am maybe missing an optimation here.
Tested 100 strap and 125 strap so far, would prefer 100strap for powersaving but this is not a must

Regarding to cpu pll, how sensitive is ivybridge to small changes? Coming from X58 you often are able to stabilize 24/7 overclocks around 4,6ghz by lowering the cpu pll, especiallly with the popular X-xeons. But on x58 you have much less voltage granularity with this option (at least with boards coming with analog pwm, i used a gigabyte x58a oc for daily) , so testing is going a lot faster compared to the overwhelming voltage granularity with x79. So if for example 1.7 is not working well is it worth to test 1.725 or just a waste of time?

I am on watercooling for cpu and board, so there is no real temp issue, despite a large delta between 2 cores and the rest, so i am going to check and reaply the cooler, if this does not help equipment for lapping is already here  liquid metal will follow.

I am grateful for any help here


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 25, 2020)

drizzler said:


> You are going to find this discussion all day long within all X58 and X79 related threads people talking about ryzen. Yes, they are very nice cpus but if you DO NOT CARE about wattage and maybe AVX (X58) and having a well done overclock the 6-Core 1600/2600  are somewhat a sidegrade to X58 and up to 8 Cores the 1xxx to 3xxx are a sidegrade to X79, NVME is even possible on both older Intel plattforms (with limits at X58) with the right SSD, uefi loader or bios mod.
> 
> But back to topic :
> 
> ...



You either have a ridiculously good clocking CPU and/or you have it under ice water....1.24 volts for 4.4 ghz is diddly squat for what you can use on these CPU's. 1.325 is a fairly big jump but so is 100 mhz once you get to that point in the mhz for these chips. I haven't tried that speed for my new sample but my old CPU needed voltage approaching 1.4 to get 4.6 ghz plus....this new sample however is able to get well above 4.7 ghz with 1.4 + which minus super frozen cooling is about best I could envision for this platform/22nm node. For hoo has I'll try for 4.4 and 4.5 ghz and post it here and see what it takes but I don't think it'll be too much different than what you posted...but we'll find out . 

Oh, and all the voltages I left at auto for PLL etc so I haven't dialed any of that in yet but one of biggest issues is VRM settings....at least with the Rampage you can set a lot of things in there and if you don't give it enough juice I find you'll just get shutdowns when you try to stress system so it's pretty critical to get those right.


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

drizzler said:


> You are going to find this discussion all day long within all X58 and X79 related threads people talking about ryzen. Yes, they are very nice cpus but if you DO NOT CARE about wattage and maybe AVX (X58) and having a well done overclock the 6-Core 1600/2600 are somewhat a sidegrade to X58 and up to 8 Cores the 1xxx to 3xxx are a sidegrade to X79, NVME is even possible on both older Intel plattforms (with limits at X58) with the right SSD, uefi loader or bios mod.


Your point being? I guess none.

First of all, Ryzen or even new Intel mainstream platform, comes up a lot because it makes a lot of sense, you're trying to deflect so hardly, you don't even recognize that you're on a lost track.

Can you also prevent old mainboards from breaking and a inefficient and old CPU from heating up the room? 

Can you make it magically have PCI-E 4.0 support? See you think you have a point, but in reality you're just deflecting and creating a fantasy in which X79 will stay relevant forever. A lot of people here did this, heck, for a time I was one of them. But X79 is a dead end, especially for AAA gamers. It's not fast enough to support a 2080 Ti. It is sure as f not fast enough to support the upcoming GPUs. And not everyone can afford the best mainboards with the best cooling on the best CPUs to recreate your perfect world high overclock scenario you made up to make X79 stay relevant forever.  Anyway, my last comment here, it's getting beyond ridiculous and toxic.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 26, 2020)

I scored P30 772 in 3DMark 11 Performance
					

Intel Xeon Processor E5-1680 v2, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Best totally stable result so far using fair amount of memory, 4.773 ghz. Also I'd like to post what my space heater and fantasy of relevance CPU did on 3Dmark 11....


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> View attachment 156691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of voltages are you feeding the VCCSA and VTT for that kind of overclock?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 26, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> What kind of voltages are you feeding the VCCSA and VTT for that kind of overclock?



Believe it or not I just put those on auto and they are working fine...I can look but they were surprisingly low not a whole lot being pumped into it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 28, 2020)

Anybody? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## k_9virus (Jun 3, 2020)

thinking of water cooling my 3960x got some spare parts for it ill post it soon....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 6, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> thinking of water cooling my 3960x got some spare parts for it ill post it soon....



Definitely would like to see this.

Also on the subject of water cooling...I have my frankenstein setup I have here which I think I had pictures of at one point but ambient temperature seems to be a real biggy with water cooling, I remember when I was air cooled and of course room temperature being lower is better and it mattered but it seems like with water cooling it makes a very large difference the temperature the water and system is surrounded by...now...I've never seen anyone really talk about it but you can't do much with the hoses and the plate attached to the CPU other than get it all tight and don't kink lines and get good pressure/contact/TIM on the cpu...but to me it seems you've got this fairly large plastic reservoir where water "hangs out" for a short time as it's pumped through the lines and wondered if finding a way to cool that reservoir would be a good idea? Considering it's plastic/water I'd think putting a good fan or two on it and really blasting the outside of it with air would help keep it cool. At least for me what I notice is the temps generally start fairly low and eventually the temps creep up and I can actually feel that reservoir getting fairly warm after a time of stress/use etc. I'm just thinking if I could keep it even a few degrees cooler in that one spot where water gathers it could make a difference?


----------



## k_9virus (Jun 7, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Definitely would like to see this.



im kinda scared some people might jump in to this thread and will say off topic because of water cooling lol

anyway what would you like to see? my 3960x is currently in aio "corsair H100" made by Coolit not asetek.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 7, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> im kinda scared some people might jump in to this thread and will say off topic because of water cooling lol
> 
> anyway what would you like to see? my 3960x is currently in aio "corsair H100" made by Coolit not asetek.


The only thing that would push me to switch out the H100i on my 3930k would be to get the GPU cooled since the Vega 64 can run hot when you push the power limit beyond the stock 220w (for reference designs.)


----------



## preparado (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi, just registered and straight to the point.

Anyone ever tried to compare overclocking capabilities of Rampage IV Black Edition and Big Bang XPower II? Searching for days and no luck to get any kind of info on that. I have e5-1680v2 and RIVBE, but seriously considering switching to Big Bang since Xpower II got 8+8 cpu power delivery and additional 6pin for graphic cards or for a power-hungry one.

I have no need in better audio and included wi-fi, and that's the only better side of RIVBE. 8+4 for cpu, nothing in terms of gpu hook, 9+2 phase system.

And what about 22 phases marketing thing on Msi board? I suspect it got 9+2 doubled using some kind of digital technology. Though I can't judge, I'm no tech expert and only rely on tons of reviews and scratches of data I'm getting from the web.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 7, 2020)

There is no point in 8+8 pins on VRM as means of OC (*unless you do LN2 OC*).
Both air and water cooling won't be able to keep up with 1680 v2 if it ever needs anything over what 8-pin and one 4-pin RIVBE has.
Same goes for 6-pin/Molex power for PCIe devices.
RIVBE has single molex, BUT both 6-pin and Molex on those boards are only needed in three or four GPU configurations.
It *MIGHT* get you a slightly better OC on some RX 480 CrossfireX (with it's broken PCIe power usage), but for normal stuff they may as well be decorations.

As for phase count :
Like with any other Intel 22nm CPU, when you try to push it past certain point (usually 4,3-4,5GHz in 1680 v2 case [depending on die quality]) - it will need A LOT more Vcore AND will get VERY hot VERY fast under load. There isn't anything wrong with "just" 8-phase VRM RIVBE has, for both water and air cooling OC.

If you like MSI board more than ASUS one - go for it.
Better use something you want versus something others THINK is better.


----------



## preparado (Jun 7, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> There is no point in 8+8 pins on VRM as means of OC (*unless you do LN2 OC*).
> Both air and water cooling won't be able to keep up with 1680 v2 if it ever needs anything over what 8-pin and one 4-pin RIVBE has.
> Same goes for 6-pin/Molex power for PCIe devices.
> RIVBE has single molex, BUT both 6-pin and Molex on those boards are only needed in three or four GPU configurations.
> ...


Well, thanks for clarifying that. Is this stays relevant for, let's say, 6\12 i7-3970x? No chance of getting it to the 4.8 or 4.9?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 7, 2020)

With 32nm, it's still more the question of how much your cooling can handle, and how much Vcore is actually needed for 5GHz to be honest...
CPU's are capable of 5GHz (and they can do it more easily than any 22nm chip).


----------



## preparado (Jun 7, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> With 32nm, it's still more the question of how much your cooling can handle, and how much Vcore is actually needed for 5GHz to be honest...
> CPU's are capable of 5GHz (and they can do it more easily than any 22nm chip).


So, if cooling will be sufficient and I'll win silicon lottery, 4.9 ghz is a reality with i7-3970x? Could it be ran 24\7 without exceeding 1.4 volts? More likely 1.35 - 1.39 max to be sure.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't know how good a silicon lottery goes for 32nm hex core, so I can't accurately anwer how low you can go.
Still, I wouldn't count on getting one that needs much less than 1,5V on Vcore for 5GHz though.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 7, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> There is no point in 8+8 pins on VRM as means of OC (*unless you do LN2 OC*).
> Both air and water cooling won't be able to keep up with 1680 v2 if it ever needs anything over what 8-pin and one 4-pin RIVBE has.
> Same goes for 6-pin/Molex power for PCIe devices.
> RIVBE has single molex, BUT both 6-pin and Molex on those boards are only needed in three or four GPU configurations.
> ...



This was my experience, 4.75 ghz was my limit with the 32nm and I don't think anything higher would happen without a ton of voltage and a lot of cooling, because after that it just wigged out under any kind of stress beyond basic tasks. The 22nm is much the same but you just need less voltage to get there, but speedwise I don't know what the 4930 or 4960 would do but 1680 definitely tops out at 4.5 ghz -4.7 and most samples are on lower end of that from all the threads I've seen including this one...this is one of best stable 1680 OC's with my current sample I've ever seen, particularly without crazy voltage thrown at it.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 7, 2020)

My old 3930K was good for slightly over 5GHz and I posted the CPU-Z from December 2012 a few months back. It also held the highest Passmark score for a 3930K for over a year. That was @1.45 core volts. It ran at that speed for over 4 years before core degradation showed up. I backed it down to 4.8 then finally 4.5 before putting the 4960X in it.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 7, 2020)

preparado said:


> Hi, just registered and straight to the point.
> 
> Anyone ever tried to compare overclocking capabilities of Rampage IV Black Edition and Big Bang XPower II? Searching for days and no luck to get any kind of info on that. I have e5-1680v2 and RIVBE, but seriously considering switching to Big Bang since Xpower II got 8+8 cpu power delivery and additional 6pin for graphic cards or for a power-hungry one.
> 
> ...


So just for reference, my P9X79 Deluxe has a 16+4 phase setup for CPU power, but the RIVE with half as many power phases can overclock better than my board. The number of power phases alone does not say how good a board is. With that said, I think my board is a champ and has served me well for many years.


----------



## preparado (Jun 7, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> So just for reference, my P9X79 Deluxe has a 16+4 phase setup for CPU power, but the RIVE with half as many power phases can overclock better than my board. The number of power phases alone does not say how good a board is. With that said, I think my board is a champ and has served me well for many years.


Guess I need an advice about getting cheaper, but as capable for overlocking motherboard. RIVBE paired with Xeon E5-1680v2 still worth a lot, I'm thinking of selling those and check market for a solid 6\12. Current setup is too much for me.

What about Msi and Gigabyte boards? Any worth mentioning or Asus is the way to go? ECS, Biostar, Intel?


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 7, 2020)

My only experiences with the X79 platform have been the Asus Sabertooth X79 motherboards and I love them. Overclock great, fantastic build quality and no drawbacks in the 8 years I have playing with them.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 7, 2020)

preparado said:


> Guess I need an advice about getting cheaper, but as capable for overlocking motherboard. RIVBE paired with Xeon E5-1680v2 still worth a lot, I'm thinking of selling those and check market for a solid 6\12. Current setup is too much for me.
> 
> What about Msi and Gigabyte boards? Any worth mentioning or Asus is the way to go? ECS, Biostar, Intel?


The P9X79 Deluxe is the only X79 board I've used. I can't speak to over vendors for modern motherboards. In the past prior to X79, I had owned several MSI motherboards and they were alright. No complains and decent service. Going way back, I didn't particularly like ASRock, but that was a very long time ago, back when I had a Pentium 4 630 on LGA775 before the Core 2 series came out, before I had switched to an MSI board with a 975x chipset and an E6600 just days after it came out.


----------



## preparado (Jun 9, 2020)

Keeping my eyes on lower-end boards, particularly curious how EVGA x79 Sli and Gigabyte x79 UD-3 treats overclocked six core CPU. Are they even up to the task? EVGA doesn't covered in any kind of a detailed review, at least I wasn't able to find one.

According to numerous tests, UD-3 is quite a power saver.  I'm trying to balance overall usage in my system, of all things. Discussing energy cost may sound ridiculous here, but I'm building more of a all-in-one home workstation with several ODs, card reader, jacks and stuff.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2020)

preparado said:


> Keeping my eyes on lower-end boards, particularly curious how EVGA x79 Sli and Gigabyte x79 UD-3 treats overclocked six core CPU. Are they even up to the task? EVGA doesn't covered in any kind of a detailed review, at least I wasn't able to find one.
> 
> According to numerous tests, UD-3 is quite a power saver.  I'm trying to balance overall usage in my system, of all things. Discussing energy cost may sound ridiculous here, but I'm building more of a all-in-one home workstation with several ODs, card reader, jacks and stuff.


I wouldn't overclock with the UD-3. IIRC, power delivery isn't very good and the amount of Vdroop it introduces is absolutely huge.


----------



## preparado (Jun 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> I wouldn't overclock with the UD-3. IIRC, power delivery isn't very good and the amount of Vdroop it introduces is absolutely huge.


Guys from Anandtech were rather impressed by the board during testing in late 2011. They checked it with 3960x and x2 Radeon 5850 and tried to overlock. Easily reached 4.6 ghz under 1.4v is pretty solid result for such a entry level mobo. Better TIM on chipset, mosfets and CPU paired with proper air cooling & CPU heatsink should potentially improve results or simply reduce overall motherboard stressing.

Some high-end cases from the same time period were designed with a place for backplate fan and at least for a couple more on another side to direct cool air to CPU and GPU.

Edit: turned out UD3 have two revisions and they look identical apart from launch date and number in the left lower side of PCB. Either it have something to do with bios update making mobo Ivy-E ready or Gigabyte improved *something* in their product to stay relevant.

The ones marked as 1.0 were produced starting from late 2011, the earliest 1.1 exemplars I've found happened to appear in 2013. I may be wrong, so I'm hoping there are some x79 veterans around to get things the right way.

More: rumor is UD3 comes with a bit of a unpleasant surprise: unreliable Ethernet port. I was told at least 1.0 revision suffers from it.


----------



## k_9virus (Jun 11, 2020)

preparado said:


> Guys from Anandtech were rather impressed by the board during testing in late 2011. They checked it with 3960x and x2 Radeon 5850 and tried to overlock. Easily reached 4.6 ghz under 1.4v



yup pretty much same as my last overclock results http://valid.x86.fr/eeeg9y 

forgot to mention i think someone posted a link to modded bios here... mine is a modded bios


----------



## preparado (Jun 11, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> yup pretty much same as my last overclock results http://valid.x86.fr/eeeg9y
> 
> forgot to mention i think someone posted a link to *modded bios* here... mine is a modded bios


Anything specific on it? Does it improve board performance?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Just a note of information not sure it applies to most/all X79 boards but if you own an Ivy bridge E processor and somehow your voltage is set on "auto" for your cpu after you had to reset or something for example and you somehow missed putting in the value you usually use....if you got a 4.75 ghz OC like me at least this mobo decided 1.568 volts was a good idea to automatically use. NOT good obviously. That literally is about the voltage I need to get 5 ghz or more and is only good for benches and screenshots not for any length of time whatsoever. Anyway I found out when my pc did a random shut off during a game and a program crashed. The program crashing was unrelated for it still does it now but the shutoff almost always seems to mean something is far off in your settings or the system is very unstable for some reason. Anyway I luckily had that happen and I just so happened to pull up CPUZ and saw the voltage and immediately rebooted and put in 1.4 which is what I use with ultra high llc. 

I assume this is because board is not smart enough to account for 22nm vs 32 nm and it tends to shoot on the very high side when on auto for some reason but worth mentioning because with so many settings in bios it's easy to miss one like I did and this is only time that happened but even for short time it was like that is too much and unnecessary obviously.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 12, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Just a note of information not sure it applies to most/all X79 boards but if you own an Ivy bridge E processor and somehow your voltage is set on "auto" for your cpu after you had to reset or something for example and you somehow missed putting in the value you usually use....if you got a 4.75 ghz OC like me at least this mobo decided 1.568 volts was a good idea to automatically use. NOT good obviously. That literally is about the voltage I need to get 5 ghz or more and is only good for benches and screenshots not for any length of time whatsoever. Anyway I found out when my pc did a random shut off during a game and a program crashed. The program crashing was unrelated for it still does it now but the shutoff almost always seems to mean something is far off in your settings or the system is very unstable for some reason. Anyway I luckily had that happen and I just so happened to pull up CPUZ and saw the voltage and immediately rebooted and put in 1.4 which is what I use with ultra high llc.
> 
> I assume this is because board is not smart enough to account for 22nm vs 32 nm and it tends to shoot on the very high side when on auto for some reason but worth mentioning because with so many settings in bios it's easy to miss one like I did and this is only time that happened but even for short time it was like that is too much and unnecessary obviously.


One of my biggest complaints about overclocking with an offset on my P9X79 Deluxe is that I don't know what voltage I'm really going to end up with since it's an offset based on the CPU's VID which changes depending on the multiplier (higher multiplier yields higher VID.) I never liked having to guesstimate to get close on the first attempt, but I don't like using a manual voltage because then it doesn't scale voltage to clocks when SpeedStep is on.

All in all, I try to strike a good balance between usability and my overclock as I really don't like sacrificing power saving at low load situations just to gain a higher overclock, particularly since the 3930k is one of the most power hungry CPUs I've ever owned.


----------



## Kanan (Jun 12, 2020)

preparado said:


> So, if cooling will be sufficient and I'll win silicon lottery, 4.9 ghz is a reality with i7-3970x? Could it be ran 24\7 without exceeding 1.4 volts? More likely 1.35 - 1.39 max to be sure.


3970X is even better binned than a 3960X. I had a "golden" 3960X that would easily do 5 GHz and even 5.1 GHz -- I couldn't push further due to limited cooling, had no water cooler at hand. So if you get lucky, you can basically get it as high as 5.1-5.2 GHz, maybe even more.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> One of my biggest complaints about overclocking with an offset on my P9X79 Deluxe is that I don't know what voltage I'm really going to end up with since it's an offset based on the CPU's VID which changes depending on the multiplier (higher multiplier yields higher VID.) I never liked having to guesstimate to get close on the first attempt, but I don't like using a manual voltage because then it doesn't scale voltage to clocks when SpeedStep is on.
> 
> All in all, I try to strike a good balance between usability and my overclock as I really don't like sacrificing power saving at low load situations just to gain a higher overclock, particularly since the 3930k is one of the most power hungry CPUs I've ever owned.



It ain't nothing compared to an 8 core 1680 though, yeah better process but more cache and 2 cores equals a whole lotta juice if you use say Linx to check stability...at the current settings which are lowest I can manage and keep it stable it crosses the 250 watt mark, and I'm pretty sure that is the max TDP allowed for this processor so after the turbo boost time is up it will throttle back for a second or two every so often to stay under that limit. This is the first time I've had a CPU that throttled because of TDP. Every other time it hit the temp barrier or stability barrier first and wouldn't stay stable.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey deledukesboy,  how do you get more than 4.4 out of these chips.  I'm at around 1.4ish close to .5,  I wanted 4.5 but it just goes unstable.....

Trying to hit 4.5 stable on my cpu,  but 4.4 is all all can get at 1.4v+ offset...  and tips to get to 4.5 dalekdukesboy?
Stupid reply hit twice......


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 13, 2020)

johnspack said:


> Hey deledukesboy,  how do you get more than 4.4 out of these chips.  I'm at around 1.4ish close to .5,  I wanted 4.5 but it just goes unstable.....
> 
> Trying to hit 4.5 stable on my cpu,  but 4.4 is all all can get at 1.4v+ offset...  and tips to get to 4.5 dalekdukesboy?
> Stupid reply hit twice......



Well if I read your profile again correctly it shows you have a Noctua nh-D14, I have one, if you go back far enough in this thread I was using it but now I got water cooling. Simply stated, you need more cooling to get more out of these chips. 4.4 - 4.5 is max you'll get out of this chip with air at least with any stability.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 13, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well if I read your profile again correctly it shows you have a Noctua nh-D14, I have one, if you go back far enough in this thread I was using it but now I got water cooling. Simply stated, you need more cooling to get more out of these chips. 4.4 - 4.5 is max you'll get out of this chip with air at least with any stability.


This is the reason I got the H100i for the 3930k. Air was simply not going to keep my CPU cool to push it north of 4.2Ghz on all cores.


----------



## preparado (Jun 13, 2020)

johnspack said:


> Hey deledukesboy,  how do you get more than 4.4 out of these chips.  I'm at around 1.4ish close to .5,  I wanted 4.5 but it just goes unstable.....
> 
> Trying to hit 4.5 stable on my cpu,  but 4.4 is all all can get at 1.4v+ offset...  and tips to get to 4.5 dalekdukesboy?
> Stupid reply hit twice......


First of all, get yourself trio of nh-a15pwm fans for nh-d14. Stock fans are solid, but a15 are in the league of their own. In the best case scenario, try to find 1500 rpm version off-hands as a main one. Those comes with u14s, d15 and d15s towers as stock and cannot be bought otherwise. I've never tested Chromax version, so I won't speak for it. Regular nf-a15pwm are 1200rpm and quick to come by.

Check your TIM under CPU heatsink and on the motherboard as well, they probably need to be changed. I'd recommend NT-H2 as thermal paste, but I'm not much of an expert in thermal pads. Currently learning about those myself.

And the last, but not less important: what is your case and fan setup? Probably it doesn't have door intake fans, right?

I know how's that sound, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 13, 2020)

It's not really temps I'm worried about,  I'm kinda ocd about voltage.  I've got 4 intake fans,  2 feeding the cpu,  and 3 exhaust including the large top fan.   Guess I'll just be happy
with 4.4.  After all this time I didn't even know it would do 4.4.  I think next step might be to see if I can push my ram past 1866....


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 13, 2020)

1. Every CPU is different. Some are great overclockers, some OK and some not so much.
2. Fan placement and proper airflow make a huge difference.
3. Fans that move large amounts of air aren't quiet. My 120mm Delta's at 252cfm sound like vacuum cleaners. My 140mm Silverstone FHP141's that move 171cfm are a bit quieter and 120mm Silverstone FM121's @110cfm slightly quieter than the FHP141.
4. If you need to put more than 1.4 volts into the CPU to get over 4.5GHz it'll begin experiencing core degradation eventually. Been there.


----------



## Kanan (Jun 13, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Definitely would like to see this.
> 
> Also on the subject of water cooling...I have my frankenstein setup I have here which I think I had pictures of at one point but ambient temperature seems to be a real biggy with water cooling, I remember when I was air cooled and of course room temperature being lower is better and it mattered but it seems like with water cooling it makes a very large difference the temperature the water and system is surrounded by...now...I've never seen anyone really talk about it but you can't do much with the hoses and the plate attached to the CPU other than get it all tight and don't kink lines and get good pressure/contact/TIM on the cpu...but to me it seems you've got this fairly large plastic reservoir where water "hangs out" for a short time as it's pumped through the lines and wondered if finding a way to cool that reservoir would be a good idea? Considering it's plastic/water I'd think putting a good fan or two on it and really blasting the outside of it with air would help keep it cool. At least for me what I notice is the temps generally start fairly low and eventually the temps creep up and I can actually feel that reservoir getting fairly warm after a time of stress/use etc. I'm just thinking if I could keep it even a few degrees cooler in that one spot where water gathers it could make a difference?


Yea, sure. I saw some videos where a guy used chilled water to great success, so yes, this makes actually a pretty big difference. You can use a external radiator which is in the cold, outside, if the ambient temps outside are actually cold that time. You can use dry ice to cool down water to very low (minus C) temperatures. You can even try a chiller which blasts the radiator and cools it down significantly - all these setups are fairly impractical, but it's probably a fun experiment to play with.



johnspack said:


> It's not really temps I'm worried about,  I'm kinda ocd about voltage.  I've got 4 intake fans,  2 feeding the cpu,  and 3 exhaust including the large top fan.   Guess I'll just be happy
> with 4.4.  After all this time I didn't even know it would do 4.4.  I think next step might be to see if I can push my ram past 1866....


Still, lower temperatures enable higher overclocks. In other words: lower temperatures are *always* beneficial.


----------



## preparado (Jun 14, 2020)

johnspack said:


> It's not really temps I'm worried about,  I'm kinda ocd about voltage.  I've got 4 intake fans,  2 feeding the cpu,  and 3 exhaust including the large top fan.   Guess I'll just be happy
> with 4.4.  After all this time I didn't even know it would do 4.4.  I think next step might be to see if I can push my ram past 1866....


None of the production motherboards were designed for overclokable 8\16 xeon anyway, though 6\12 3970x beast exists and isn't it power hungry. Could be either limitation of CPU, mobo or hardware stressing over the years in such case as Antec 1200.

From what I've learned, front fans mostly keeps HDD and ODD cages cool, what's left coming into the case paired with hot flow from those drives. Even if there is nothing restricting air from CPU heatsink, front fans simply too far away to make there in time. As mentioned, CFM matters. Probably a good idea to get rid of those front filters as well.

PSU should be breathing, and Antec simply doesn't have that option. Door intake fan mostly supplies 980 ti and thus throwing away hot air. Where? Up, delivering heated mass right to the CPU heatsink, driving fan, socket, VRM. Founders Edition blower could be a perfect solution. Not in terms of noise!

I would've switched upper case fan and closest rear fan as intakes and left everything as it is. Nothing else apart from what I've said can be done without spending money. Modding is rather extreme.

Also, my advice is to look for the case with extensive amount of fan options including side door because custom water loop will require a lot more work, time and exorbitant amount of cash. You'll need to add VRM, chipset, CPU and GPU into cooling circle. I've even seen PSU called FSP Hydro suited for that. Not sure what about HDDs, I bet it is possible as well. And I suspect P9X79 Pro won't do the trick, I've only seen water blocks for RIVE and RIVBE. Probably Msi Big Bang got a couple, but that board is non-standard E-ATX due to the amount of PCI-E slots. Won't fit into anything less than full tower monstrosity.

Mind you, you still have to deal with airflow for the back side of the motherboard since a lot of elements generating heat are there, and not like they getting much love in regular boxes. As far as I remember, cases like Rosewill Blackhawk Super-Tower and InWin BX-141 GRone provides somewhat adequate, at least for CPU backplate and components around it.

Yeah, too much for a simple question.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 14, 2020)

You can always drop max. vGPU on Reference 980 Ti (under 1V for example), to make it less noisy under load...


----------



## Kanan (Jun 14, 2020)

preparado said:


> None of the production motherboards were designed for overclokable 8\16 xeon anyway


Do you have a source for that? I'm pretty sure all mainboards are designed for the purpose of using all Intel processors that are supported on these boards - and of course including overclocking if the CPU is unlocked. Highend X79 boards have no problems in overclocking a 8 core 22nm CPU, none at all. In fact they're mostly overengineered. As for the P9X79 (Pro), it has weaker power delivery than the highend boards, but still enough for overclocking, if you don't go overboard with the voltages. I then recommend a dedicated fan for the power stages or excellent air flow in the case.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Kanan said:


> Do you have a source for that? I'm pretty sure all mainboards are designed for the purpose of using all Intel processors that are supported on these boards - and of course including overclocking if the CPU is unlocked. Highend X79 boards have no problems in overclocking a 8 core 22nm CPU, none at all. In fact they're mostly overengineered. As for the P9X79 (Pro), it has weaker power delivery than the highend boards, but still enough for overclocking, if you don't go overboard with the voltages. I then recommend a dedicated fan for the power stages or excellent air flow in the case.



I think my board is proof of that, the CPU died on me before the board did and they are both used and of relatively same age and usage possibly but I can only guess. I don't even have any fans on the VRM's of this board but that is something I'm going to do soon if it helps my OC that's a bonus but mostly just doing it to keep board healthy for as long as possible. However, I'm not sure Asus had $2,700 (at the time) Xeon's that only came in macbook pro's I believe in mind when they built the original Rampage and possibly not even when they updated it with the black version to give as much life as possible to an aging chipset. Regardless, they are definitely more than capable of doing it whether they put much thought into the possibility of those chips being used in their boards.



Kanan said:


> Yea, sure. I saw some videos where a guy used chilled water to great success, so yes, this makes actually a pretty big difference. You can use a external radiator which is in the cold, outside, if the ambient temps outside are actually cold that time. You can use dry ice to cool down water to very low (minus C) temperatures. You can even try a chiller which blasts the radiator and cools it down significantly - all these setups are fairly impractical, but it's probably a fun experiment to play with.
> 
> 
> Still, lower temperatures enable higher overclocks. In other words: lower temperatures are *always* beneficial.



This, to the max. With air on my old Xeon best I could do was 4.4 or so whereas once I went to water I could get 4.62 ghz with less voltage than the 4.4 ghz using the Noctua air cooler.


----------



## Kanan (Jun 15, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I don't even have any fans on the VRM's of this board but that is something I'm going to do soon if it helps my OC that's a bonus but mostly just doing it to keep board healthy for as long as possible.


The higher the quality of the power stages, the lesser the produced amount of heat and the lesser the need for additional cooling. That's why I put an emphasis on highend boards. For anything lower, the active cooling is not only recommended, but a must, if you ask me.


dalekdukesboy said:


> This, to the max. With air on my old Xeon best I could do was 4.4 or so whereas once I went to water I could get 4.62 ghz with less voltage than the 4.4 ghz using the Noctua air cooler.


This too is the reason why I still use my Noctua with the new CPU - it simply enables better average boost clocks vs the boxed AMD cooler, even if RGB looks fancy and would've been a nice fit with all the other (mostly byproduct) RGB I got. Ah shit, inb4 I get another warning.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 15, 2020)

I've only got the p9x79 pro mobo,  and my 8 core does just fine at 4.4.  I just wanted 4.7 like my sandy 6 core,  but that ain't going to happen!  And no way I'm letting my 980ti
run under 1512......


----------



## MisterE (Jun 16, 2020)

I've been a (happy) X79 user since, I believe, 2012 with the 3820, which I upgraded to a 4930k about four years ago. Still love this platform. Decided to step up again with a 1680 v2 after discovering this whole thing recently (from this and other threads talking about this Xeon), and wanted to join the club. Bought a used one off 'the bay' and dropped it in, but no joy. Nothing comes on. Well, the CPU and case fans come on, but nothing shows up on my screen. The graphics card (GTX 970) fans spin up but go back off when I power on, so I guess it's maaaaybe possible the thing is booting but just the graphics card isn't coming on so I don't see anything? Really doubting that's the case, though and I'm not aware of a simple way to check...


Anyway was wondering if anyone had any ideas what may be going on here. I put the 4930k back in just to check and it still boots (I'm on it right now). It has nothing to do with any cables coming undone or anything like that, I made sure to unplug nothing (and again the 4930k works after just putting it back in). I also made sure to reset CMOS before trying the xeon chip. I'm wondering if the chip just isn't compatible with, or if some other component is just causing an issue somehow. Here's what I have:


Asrock x79 Extreme-4m
Patriot Viper 3 DDR3 PC3-12800 4x 8GB
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk2 750W PSU
ASUS GeForce GTX 970 STRIX
and 3 SSDs


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 16, 2020)

MisterE said:


> I've been a (happy) X79 user since, I believe, 2012 with the 3820, which I upgraded to a 4930k about four years ago. Still love this platform. Decided to step up again with a 1680 v2 after discovering this whole thing recently (from this and other threads talking about this Xeon), and wanted to join the club. Bought a used one off 'the bay' and dropped it in, but no joy. Nothing comes on. Well, the CPU and case fans come on, but nothing shows up on my screen. The graphics card (GTX 970) fans spin up but go back off when I power on, so I guess it's maaaaybe possible the thing is booting but just the graphics card isn't coming on so I don't see anything? Really doubting that's the case, though and I'm not aware of a simple way to check...
> 
> 
> Anyway was wondering if anyone had any ideas what may be going on here. I put the 4930k back in just to check and it still boots (I'm on it right now). It has nothing to do with any cables coming undone or anything like that, I made sure to unplug nothing (and again the 4930k works after just putting it back in). I also made sure to reset CMOS before trying the xeon chip. I'm wondering if the chip just isn't compatible with, or if some other component is just causing an issue somehow. Here's what I have:
> ...


You should UPDATE your motherboard BIOS first and then try again but judging by THIS seems like your motherboard do not support 1680 V2 for some reason....anyway try updating the bios FIRST on the latest/beta version(IF you didn't try that already)and see how that goes....GL


----------



## Kanan (Jun 16, 2020)

MisterE said:


> I've been a (happy) X79 user since, I believe, 2012 with the 3820, which I upgraded to a 4930k about four years ago. Still love this platform. Decided to step up again with a 1680 v2 after discovering this whole thing recently (from this and other threads talking about this Xeon), and wanted to join the club. Bought a used one off 'the bay' and dropped it in, but no joy. Nothing comes on. Well, the CPU and case fans come on, but nothing shows up on my screen. The graphics card (GTX 970) fans spin up but go back off when I power on, so I guess it's maaaaybe possible the thing is booting but just the graphics card isn't coming on so I don't see anything? Really doubting that's the case, though and I'm not aware of a simple way to check...
> 
> 
> Anyway was wondering if anyone had any ideas what may be going on here. I put the 4930k back in just to check and it still boots (I'm on it right now). It has nothing to do with any cables coming undone or anything like that, I made sure to unplug nothing (and again the 4930k works after just putting it back in). I also made sure to reset CMOS before trying the xeon chip. I'm wondering if the chip just isn't compatible with, or if some other component is just causing an issue somehow. Here's what I have:
> ...


Good luck with the bios upgrade, the P9X79 has no official support for it either. I'm curious if you can get this to work. Seems some lazy bios engineers didn't include it or didn't want to for some reason.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2020)

@MisterE
Asrock is usually good for supporting Xeon out of the box, I had the X79 extreme11 running one for ages until the board died.
I've got that CPU in a Chinese Motherboard now so can't check it, and the spare CPU I have in a drawer only says Intel Confidential on it 

Edit: I checked back and the CPU was an E5 2680 V2.


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2020)

I thought since there'd been a lot of chatter in the thread and not so many pictures put up, I'd like to share some of my X79 hardware.. 


  

I like to think some of these are some of the best X79's around, same goes for the X99 as well really but I'm looking to try and build something and rather them sit in boxes, I'd like to come up with something..  So any suggestions what I could build or setup one of these with??  I did find a 4930k I'd forgotten about in the Rampage Black..  I had one previously and it sucked for overclocking as it could barely do 4.40GHz without a mass of voltage so as I've never even looked at this one, perhaps I should!!  

I thought anyways it was worth a share   I like my hardware so, I like to share and see what people think of the hardware too.  It's been a while since I've played around with X79 I must admit, I kind of skipped it in a way (had a X79 Asus Deluxe with a 4960X for a bit and then sold it to a mate who still has it) and went to X99 which I bought and then never used for 3 nearly 4 years with one thing and another going on in my life..  Still, suppose it's lasted well for me! 

Still, if I ever find the time to get them out the box and turned on, I'll grab screen shots and such like here first


----------



## MisterE (Jun 17, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You should UPDATE your motherboard BIOS first and then try again but judging by THIS seems like your motherboard do not support 1680 V2 for some reason....anyway try updating the bios FIRST on the latest/beta version(IF you didn't try that already)and see how that goes....GL





Kanan said:


> Good luck with the bios upgrade, the P9X79 has no official support for it either. I'm curious if you can get this to work. Seems some lazy bios engineers didn't include it or didn't want to for some reason.



I did see that the official support page doesn't list this CPU, but if you look, they say NONE of the Asrock Extreme x79 line supports it. And I've definitely seen people across the net at a few places saying they had it running on various boards in that line, including the Extreme4 (might've even been the 4-m, can't remember).

I was 99% certain I already had the latest BIOS version, but checked and discovered that there is a beta version that's more recent, so I updated and... nothing. Same result. Right now I'm wondering if it could have something to do with the vcore setting not being adequate. When I reset cmos with the button on the mobo it reverts to an 'auto' setting for vcore. I'm going to try setting it to fixed and giving a bit higher voltage than I use with the 4930k since I always seem to see people saying it needs a little more juice.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2020)

MisterE said:


> I did see that the official support page doesn't list this CPU, but if you look, they say NONE of the Asrock Extreme x79 line supports it. And I've definitely seen people across the net at a few places saying they had it running on various boards in that line, including the Extreme4 (might've even been the 4-m, can't remember).


See my post above.


----------



## Kanan (Jun 17, 2020)

MisterE said:


> I did see that the official support page doesn't list this CPU, but if you look, they say NONE of the Asrock Extreme x79 line supports it. And I've definitely seen people across the net at a few places saying they had it running on various boards in that line, including the Extreme4 (might've even been the 4-m, can't remember).
> 
> I was 99% certain I already had the latest BIOS version, but checked and discovered that there is a beta version that's more recent, so I updated and... nothing. Same result. Right now I'm wondering if it could have something to do with the vcore setting not being adequate. When I reset cmos with the button on the mobo it reverts to an 'auto' setting for vcore. I'm going to try setting it to fixed and giving a bit higher voltage than I use with the 4930k since I always seem to see people saying it needs a little more juice.


Too bad, this sucks hard. I would say get another mainboard, but they're not exactly cheap, or really old/abused more often than not. At this point, I'd recommend you, better sell the Xeon, save for a new system. Edit: if you don't get it running.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 29, 2020)

I am going to experiment with a few of my fans in my build, I had 2 that semi-crapped out and are stuck at low speed and I'm not going to bother atm with fixing them and I got several 210 cfm fans along with I'm going to replace two front 50 Cfm crappy fans with a couple 110 cfm fans I temporarily put on watercooler just to get decent airflow on it. Also temps in air are down here now and I got my A.C. unit in wall anyway so even if we get heat/humidity the A.C. is in my room window literally 2 feet from the computer lol.

So regardless of what I settle with for final fan placement (especially on how loud the 210 hummers are or if I can slow them down a bit with mobo fan control) I should have some interesting results to post, I'm betting I can drop the temps pretty substantially if I can blast the rads with even more air along with improve the airflow in the case by quite a bit.


----------



## k_9virus (Jul 10, 2020)

dang stop posting this on public ebay sellers will bump up their prices lol


----------



## MisterE (Jul 10, 2020)

does anyone have experience getting a 1680 v2 running on any of the Asrock X79 Extreme boards? i had to send the 1680 i bought back since i couldn't get it working on my extreme4-m, but i have no idea if it was something with my setup, or if it was the chip itself (which seems unlikely to me).

the chip is not officially supported by Asrock for that board, on their list of CPUs, but i have seen at least one person elsewhere online saying they got it working on an Extreme board (can't remember the number). i should *think* it would work in any lga 2011 board?


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

k_9virus said:


> dang stop posting this on public ebay sellers will bump up their prices lol


I thought that's how it worked ??  

Everything I look for seems to be completely over the top priced!      That said, when you do or can find something, it's great to try and find it


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 11, 2020)

phill said:


> I thought that's how it worked ??
> 
> Everything I look for seems to be completely over the top priced!      That said, when you do or can find something, it's great to try and find it



I got my present/last 1680 for around 200 bucks US dollars so I'll keep an eye out for you unless something's changed it shouldn't be all that much dough.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2020)

MisterE said:


> does anyone have experience getting a 1680 v2 running on any of the Asrock X79 Extreme boards? i had to send the 1680 i bought back since i couldn't get it working on my extreme4-m, but i have no idea if it was something with my setup, or if it was the chip itself (which seems unlikely to me).
> 
> the chip is not officially supported by Asrock for that board, on their list of CPUs, but i have seen at least one person elsewhere online saying they got it working on an Extreme board (can't remember the number). i should *think* it would work in any lga 2011 board?


Try a e5-2680 V2.
The 1680 V2 is a 130W TDP unit and the -m board might not cope with that CPU.
My experience is with an ATX Extreme 11 and I had no issues with the 2680 V2.


----------



## MisterE (Jul 11, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Try a e5-2680 V2.
> The 1680 V2 is a 130W TDP unit and the -m board might not cope with that CPU.
> My experience is with an ATX Extreme 11 and I had no issues with the 2680 V2.


i'm running the 4930K which is also 130W, and it looks like every i7 cpu for lga2011 is 130W at least.
also, isn't the reason people are going to the 1680v2 is because the 1xxx xeons are unlocked, whereas the 2xxx ones aren't? 2680v2 has 10cores but i'd be stuck with 2.8ghz right?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 11, 2020)

MisterE said:


> i'm running the 4930K which is also 130W, and it looks like every i7 cpu for lga2011 is 130W at least.
> also, isn't the reason people are going to the 1680v2 is because the 1xxx xeons are unlocked, whereas the 2xxx ones aren't? 2680v2 has 10cores but i'd be stuck with 2.8ghz right?


Yes correct 26xx Xeons are locked tho' with the good mobo maybe you can try BCLK OC and see how that goes...I managed to OC my Xeon 2650 V2  to the 3.405Ghz(113.5bclk)on all cores.......


----------



## MisterE (Jul 11, 2020)

that seems like a big if from what i've seen, and i'd be going down from 4.5ghz OC to 3.4... even if it's 4 more cores, not worth it to me. seems like from 4930k the 1680v2 would be the only real upgrade


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 11, 2020)

I would check if uCode for 1680 v2 was present in ASRock BIOS first...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 11, 2020)

MisterE said:


> that seems like a big if from what i've seen, and i'd be going down from 4.5ghz OC to 3.4... even if it's 4 more cores, not worth it to me. seems like from 4930k the 1680v2 would be the only real upgrade


Well...yeah it is a risk for sure in general most of the people can do some bclk OC(101-105) some of them can reach up to the 113/bus speed and few can go even higher....If you do mostly gaming your OC 4930k is still more then good CPU that can handle easily even the most powerful GPU's but If you doing other heavy tasking things beside gaming then more cores even if they are a bit slower can be really beneficial.......


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2020)

MisterE said:


> I've been a (happy) X79 user since, I believe, 2012 with the 3820, which I upgraded to a 4930k about four years ago. Still love this platform. Decided to step up again with a 1680 v2 after discovering this whole thing recently (from this and other threads talking about this Xeon), and wanted to join the club. Bought a used one off 'the bay' and dropped it in, but no joy. Nothing comes on. Well, the CPU and case fans come on, but nothing shows up on my screen. The graphics card (GTX 970) fans spin up but go back off when I power on, so I guess it's maaaaybe possible the thing is booting but just the graphics card isn't coming on so I don't see anything? Really doubting that's the case, though and I'm not aware of a simple way to check...


Those symptoms are somewhat typical of RAM being incompatible, given you have tried clearing the CMOS the next step would be try one stick of Ram at a time, or a different brand..


----------



## MisterE (Jul 11, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Those symptoms are somewhat typical of RAM being incompatible, given you have tried learing the CMOS the next step would be try one stick of Ram at a time, or a different brand..


hmm geez, wish i would have thought to try putting my older samsung ram back in while i still had the 1680. but i would think the patriot ram i recently bought would be fine, and it does work with my 4930k

to be specific i went from 4x4gb samsung to 4x8gb patriot viper a couple of months back. 1680 should be able to handle 32gb of ram shouldnt it?



agent_x007 said:


> I would check if uCode for 1680 v2 was present in ASRock BIOS first...


i'd probably have to email asrock for that? like i said 1680 isn't listed as supported by them but i have seen some people say they had success with it on other boards in the extreme line which also don't have it listed.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 11, 2020)

Nope. ASRock probably won't answer it since product is EOL.
Ask here instead : https://www.win-raid.com/f16-BIOS-Modding-Guides-and-Problems.html
Maybe someone can help you mod it.


----------



## Kanan (Jul 12, 2020)

MisterE said:


> does anyone have experience getting a 1680 v2 running on any of the Asrock X79 Extreme boards? i had to send the 1680 i bought back since i couldn't get it working on my extreme4-m, but i have no idea if it was something with my setup, or if it was the chip itself (which seems unlikely to me).
> 
> the chip is not officially supported by Asrock for that board, on their list of CPUs, but i have seen at least one person elsewhere online saying they got it working on an Extreme board (can't remember the number). i should *think* it would work in any lga 2011 board?


It is most likely that it is not supported, seeing all your posts here and the obvious fact aside. It is also likely that the one guy you found having it working is either a) talking shit or b) (unlikely) using a modified self made bios. Yes it is possible to get anything running as far as technically compatible when using a modified bios.

As for best CPUs after that one: 4960X, 3960X, 4930K, 3930K in that order. The X CPUs are better binned, which increases likelihood of a good OC and have 3 MB more cache, and usually better Ram controllers. Do not buy a low clocking 8-12 core server CPU, those are not good for every day usage or gaming and never will be in the lifetime of the system.

If you are using a GPU of 1080 Ti or faster, consider a new system, none of those CPUs are fast enough to support it in a high demanding game which also needs CPU grunt itself, like BF5. The amount of games being too much for these CPUs will only get more and rapidly so in the near future. That is, if you don't want 30%+ of your GPU wasted.


----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 12, 2020)

Just noticed this, it's like a blast from the past so thought I'd post... I'm running the following:

*Processor*: Intel E5-Xeon 1680 V2 8 Core/16 Thread @4605MHz Ivy Bridge (1.350v) EP/EX
*Motherboard*: Asus Sabertooth X79 TUF Gaming
*Graphics Card*: Sapphire Radeon 5700XT 50th Anniversary 8GB @2200/1800MHz (1.200mv)
*RAM*: 64GB Kingston Hyper_X_ DDR3 1866mhz Quad Channel (3732mhz) @9-10-9-28-1T
*PSU*: Leadex Super Flower 1600W GOLD 90+
*SSD & Storage*:

1 x Sabrent 2TB Rocket NVMe PCIe 4.0 M.2 (3,500MB/s Read & Write, Windows OS/Applications)
1 x Sabrent 2TB Rocket NVMe PCIe 4.0 M.2 (3,500MB/s Read & Write, Games Drive)
2 x Samsung 840 Evo Pro SSD in RAID0 (Clone of main Windows OS/Application Drive)
1 x 10TB Seagate Barracuda Pro, 7,200RPM HDD (Backup Drive with downloads and archiving)
1 x 4TB Seagate ST4000DM001, 5,900RPM HDD (Backup Drive with downloads and archiving)

*Chassis*: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic (White)
*Sleeved PSU Cables*: Shakmods Premium sleeved cables (White).

1 x 24 Pin E-ATX Power Extension Cable (White)
1 x 8 Pin CPU Power 12v Extension Cable (White)
2 x 8 Pin PCIE Power Extension Cable (White)
2 x 6 Pin PCIE Power Extension Cable (White)
1 x Motherboard Pin (USB etc) Extension Cable (White)
1 x SATA Extension Cable (White)
*Water In-line Temperature Sensor*: Barrow Black Digital OLED Display Thermometer - A66
*Chassis & Radiator Fans*: 7 x AIGO Aurora C5 120mm RGB fans
*Water Pump*: Barrow Water-cooling DDC Pump, PWM Combination Pumps, LRC 2.0 RGB
*Water Reservoir*: Barrow Waterway LRC 2.0 RGB Panel (Front) Lian Li PC-011 Dynamic
*CPU Waterblock*: Barrow CPU Water Block use for Intel X99 X299 Socket LGA2011 2066 Acrylic AURA RGB Light Copper Radiator Block (LTYK3X-04-V2)
*GPU Waterblock*: Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Water Block
*Waterloop Coolant*: 3 x EK-Cryo Fuel Clear 1L Premix Water-cooling Fluid
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow 5 x OD14mm rigid compression level adjuster fittings (White)
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow 14 x OD14mm rigid compression fittings (White)
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow 11 x Rotary 90 Degree OD14mm Tube Compression Fitting (White)
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow T Virus Spiral Suspension tank LRC 2.0 RGB (black end with white virus) *NOT USED YET
Rigid Fittings: *Barrow 14mm mini sealing ball valve with tap (white)
*Rigid Fittings: *2 x Barrow 14mm “time” series manual tightening lock sealing plug
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow LRC 2.0 RGB Flow Indicator
*Hard Water Tubes*: Barrow 10 x OD14mm PETG 500mm clear rigid tubes
*Radiators*: 1 x 360mm, 2 x 240mm Radiators (White)
*Chassis RGB Controller:* Barrow 16 x Way MOLEX Power 5/12v LRC 2.0 RGB Controller with Remote
*Fan RGB Controller:* AIGO Aurora 10 x Way SATA Power 5/12v LRC 2.0 RGB Controller with Remote
*Chassis & Motherboard Screws: *10 x M3 Aluminium Computer PC Case Fully Threaded Knurled Thumb Screws Bolts (Black)

Anyone wanna see my 1st rig, it's here...










Have to say I've got two X79 Sabertooth rigs, the other one is:

*Processor*: Intel i7-Intel 3970x Extreme 6 Core/12 Thread @4630MHz Ivy Bridge (1.390v)
*Motherboard*: Asus Sabertooth X79 TUF Gaming
*Graphics Card*: Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX570 8GB @1410/1750MHz
*RAM*: 64GB GEIL CORSA EVO DDR3 1600mhz Quad Channel (3200mhz) @10-10-10-28-1T
*PSU*: Leadex Super Flower 1200W GOLD 90+
*SSD & Storage*:

2 x Intel SSD in RAID0 (1,000MB/s – 500MB/s Read & Write, Windows OS/Applications)
1 x 4TB Seagate ST4000DM001, 5,900RPM HDD (Backup Drive with downloads and archiving)

both are running fantastic and I can benchmark the 1680V2 at 4735mhz but having to go into that "not so sure" 1.4v plus region has me twitchy as I want this to last another 5 years..., but I don't like running it 24/7 at that speed... long rtule X79, been running these for 8 years since release date and never missed a beat.

Can't wait until BIG NAVI comes and that will be slapped in here, but running all my games at 4k, BF5 running 80-110fps at 4k depending what's going on nice and sweet! Never seen any frames drop to below 80 though... both of these are FOLDING@HOME 24/7 on the GPU's


And this is my second rig...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 12, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Just noticed this, it's like a blast from the past so thought I'd post... I'm running the following:
> 
> *Processor*: Intel E5-Xeon 1680 V2 8 Core/16 Thread @4605MHz Ivy Bridge (1.350v) EP/EX
> *Motherboard*: Asus Sabertooth X79 TUF Gaming
> ...


Welcome to the forum!!!Pls. feel free to post some of your benchmarking results.........


----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 12, 2020)

Cheers man, yeah enjoyed reading alot fo this thread came across it by chance and will be keeping tabs, love my old X79 stuff mixed with new tech and as you fancy some benchmarks, yeah I've got some...

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/12505196

Couldn't quite get to number 1 there... but did get the No.1 spot here...

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/22888172



Sabrent NMVe is rapid on PCIE3.0... never mind 4.0 if we had it...




This is my quicket benchmark on CPUZ


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I got my present/last 1680 for around 200 bucks US dollars so I'll keep an eye out for you unless something's changed it shouldn't be all that much dough.


Thank you @dalekdukesboy !!  Many apologies about not replying, I lost the notification and then spent 20 minutes searching through the Xeon thread to come to the conclusion, it was in this one!!   Such a donut...

If you do find any please do let me know


----------



## steen (Jul 15, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I got my present/last 1680 for around 200 bucks US dollars so I'll keep an eye out for you unless something's changed it shouldn't be all that much dough.


That's the problem. I got a newer CPU/MB/RAM for not much more...



MisterE said:


> i'd probably have to email asrock for that? like i said 1680 isn't listed as supported by them but i have seen some people say they had success with it on other boards in the extreme line which also don't have it listed.


As per @agent_x007 or just get UBU & grab the ucode from a supported Asrock board if you don't want to edit the table yourself.



Pugheaven said:


> Have to say I've got two X79 Sabertooth rigs



Very cool. Nice clocks on the 1680v2. I've modded both my P9X79 Deluxe for NVMe but only have a pleb 3820 & no PCIEx4 M.2 NVMe...



> *Processor*: Intel i7-Intel 3970x Extreme 6 Core/12 Thread @4630MHz Ivy Bridge (1.390v)


That's an SNB-E.

I'm going to avoid this thread from now on. I almost broke down & ordered some IVB-EPs...


----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 15, 2020)

Good spot, I'd copied from the 1680v2 and forgot to amend lol, can't amend it now, but will update my word document hahaha.


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 17, 2020)

The price of these have really dropped since I got mine.  Good deal for anyone hanging onto an X79 board.  Quad-channel DDR3 and tons of PCI-e lanes along with IPC that competes with Ryzen refresh.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> with IPC that competes with Ryzen refresh.


I wouldn't call that a completely accurate statement. Phoronix a while ago did a comparison of the 3960x to various other more modern 6c/12t parts and what you'll find is that the newer chips have a very significant advantage where even an overclock of 5Ghz on all cores still can't make up the difference. If these results are at stock, the 3960x would need to over double it clock speed to make up the difference for a stock 2600X, 3600X, or a 8700k.



https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=sandy-extreme-2019&num=1


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 18, 2020)

Making frequency 1/3 higher than stock isn't that big of a deal (assuming AIO cooling, going from 3,6GHz stock all-core boost to 4,8GHz all-turbo is possible on SB-E).
Also, no info on what memory was used on that DX79SI board (16GB of whatever I guess so... 1333MHz CL9 ?).


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> Making frequency 1/3 higher than stock isn't that big of a deal (assuming AIO cooling, going from 3,6GHz stock all-core boost to 4,8GHz all-turbo is possible on SB-E).
> Also, no info on what memory was used on that DX79SI board (16GB of whatever I guess so... 1333MHz CL9 ?).


I'm not as concerned about memory speed considering the difference between 1600 and 2400 on my 3930k is negligible. Quad-channel configurations more than makes up for it with only 6 cores.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 18, 2020)

They didin't wrote if it was using Quad Channel, only "16GB" amount can be seen in config table.


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 18, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> I wouldn't call that a completely accurate statement. Phoronix a while ago did a comparison of the 3960x to various other more modern 6c/12t parts and what you'll find is that the newer chips have a very significant advantage where even an overclock of 5Ghz on all cores still can't make up the difference. If these results are at stock, the 3960x would need to over double it clock speed to make up the difference for a stock 2600X, 3600X, or a 8700k.
> View attachment 162504
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=sandy-extreme-2019&num=1







__





						UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X vs Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2
					





					cpu.userbenchmark.com


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> They didin't wrote if it was using Quad Channel, only "16GB" amount can be seen in config table.


Most reviewers tend to use all of the channels of a CPU while reviewing if not otherwise stated. Either way, I actually did testing with my 3820 with 1, 2, 3 and 4 channels and everything past 2 made very little difference. If you doubt the source (which I think would be foolish given his credibility when it comes to Linux news and reviews,) then you could always go on the Phoronix forums and ask Michael.


mouacyk said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like sources that breakdown all of the numbers and consist of a lot of different benchmarks, not results for multiple users provided by a single application.
https://openbenchmarking.org/result...l=y&obr_sor=y&obr_rro=y&obr_hgv=Core+i7+3960X

For example, if you just look at zstd compression, the 3960x doesn't look too bad, but that's not the trend for almost every other one.


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 19, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Most reviewers tend to use all of the channels of a CPU while reviewing if not otherwise stated. Either way, I actually did testing with my 3820 with 1, 2, 3 and 4 channels and everything past 2 made very little difference. If you doubt the source (which I think would be foolish given his credibility when it comes to Linux news and reviews,) then you could always go on the Phoronix forums and ask Michael.
> 
> I like sources that breakdown all of the numbers and consist of a lot of different benchmarks, not results for multiple users provided by a single application.
> https://openbenchmarking.org/result...l=y&obr_sor=y&obr_rro=y&obr_hgv=Core+i7+3960X
> ...


A problem with too many non-standard benchmarks is they could be optimized for any arch (intentionally or not.)  Common benchmarks tend to be more transparent with general performance.  Here found my Passmark 9 results for E5-1680V2 at 4.65GHz: 19557 vs 17607 of the Ryzen 2700X.







			PassMark - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X - Price performance comparison
		


The benchmarks you reference from Phoronix do not reveal the full potential of these Xeon chips, as everyone in this thread is already well aware.  The chips nominally perform at 4.5-4.6GHz, which needs an overclock to match free boost clocks of the  Ryzen refresh CPUs.  I don't compare with Ryzen 2, because there's a drastic change in strategy with those to increase cache and pull away (not a bad thing, but it does add cost).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 19, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> A problem with too many non-standard benchmarks is they could be optimized for any arch (intentionally or not.)  Common benchmarks tend to be more transparent with general performance.  Here found my Passmark 9 results for E5-1680V2 at 4.65GHz: 19557 vs 17607 of the Ryzen 2700X.
> 
> View attachment 162594
> 
> ...


Well then you will be disappointed if you try the latest passmark 10.0...they really crippled X79 platform and some other older platforms a lot.....here my comparison between passmark 9Vs10 bellow:





Xeon@2650 V2*OC*3.4Ghz All Cores


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 19, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well then you will be disappointed if you try the latest passmark 10.0...they really crippled X79 platform and some other older platforms a lot.....here my comparison between passmark 9Vs10 bellow:
> 
> View attachment 162613
> Xeon@2650 V2*OC*3.4Ghz All Cores


Your conclusion that they crippled X79 platform with v10.0 is invalid from just what you showed.  All benchmarks go through a re-basing with new versions, and thus you cannot meaningfully compare cross-version scores of different CPUs (or even the same CPU, unless you are benchmarking the software itself).  If you were to show that scores remained consistent for the same Ryzen CPU between version 9 and 10 of passmark, then your conclusion would mean something.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 19, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Your conclusion that they crippled X79 platform with v10.0 is invalid from just what you showed.  All benchmarks go through a re-basing with new versions, and thus you cannot meaningfully compare cross-version scores of different CPUs (or even the same CPU, unless you are benchmarking the software itself).  If you were to show that scores remained consistent for the same Ryzen CPU between version 9 and 10 of passmark, then your conclusion would mean something.


They changed test algorithms and instead that newer CPU's only gain more points they decided to also "punish"those CPU's without those new instruction by taking the points from them so new CPU gain points comapared to the Passmark 9 test and certain older CPU's(not all) lost points....I really don't care that much but Passmark almost for a decade have more or less same algorithms calculation and their chart was cool to look for comparison between different types of platforms I guess not for long anymore tho' they still using passmark 9 for their main chart but soon they plan to switch on new passmark 10....


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 19, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> They changed test algorithms and instead that newer CPU's only gain more points they decided to also "punish"those CPU's without those new instruction by taking the points from them so new CPU gain points comapared to the Passmark 9 test and certain older CPU's(not all) lost points....I really don't care that much but Passmark almost for a decade have more or less same algorithms calculation and their chart was cool to look for comparison between different types of platforms I guess not for long anymore tho' they still using passmark 9 for their main chart but soon they plan to switch on new passmark 10....


Regardless... I'm only interested in "apples to apples" comparisons.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well then you will be disappointed if you try the latest passmark 10.0...they really crippled X79 platform and some other older platforms a lot.....here my comparison between passmark 9Vs10 bellow:
> 
> View attachment 162613
> Xeon@2650 V2*OC*3.4Ghz All Cores


Is it me or are all of the results on the right, higher (bar one - CPU Single Threaded)??


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Is it me or are all of the results on the right, higher (bar one - CPU Single Threaded)??


Yeah top right bar(score 2057-2015)is the single thread result why?


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

I wish I knew @Zyll Goliath   I don't get some of these tests as things are never consistent enough...


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 21, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> A problem with too many non-standard benchmarks is they could be optimized for any arch (intentionally or not.)  Common benchmarks tend to be more transparent with general performance.  Here found my Passmark 9 results for E5-1680V2 at 4.65GHz: 19557 vs 17607 of the Ryzen 2700X.
> 
> View attachment 162594
> 
> ...


Did you even look at what I posted? Michael used over 60 different tests to come up with these results. I'll give you that if you observe a single benchmark, that you might not be seeing what you think you're seeing, but when you're coming up with results like this, it's not just a matter of compiler optimizations.


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 21, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Did you even look at what I posted? Michael used over 60 different tests to come up with these results. I'll give you that if you observe a single benchmark, that you might not be seeing what you think you're seeing, but when you're coming up with results like this, it's not just a matter of compiler optimizations.
> View attachment 162777


I didn't find the clocks for the Ivy-E CPU when I "looked", so one has to assume it's at stock, while the Ryzen can be assumed to boost naturally to its max clocks at stock settings.  If you already forgot, my claim is only relevant to overclocked Ivy-E, so it's more apples-to-apples compared to your benchmarks (which is hardly fair comparing stock to "stock" CPUs that are years apart.)


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 21, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> I didn't find the clocks for the Ivy-E CPU when I "looked", so one has to assume it's at stock, while the Ryzen can be assumed to boost naturally to its max clocks at stock settings.  If you already forgot, my claim is only relevant to overclocked Ivy-E, so it's more apples-to-apples compared to your benchmarks (which is hardly fair comparing stock to "stock" CPUs that are years apart.)


Sure, I might get close if I push my 3930k to the absolute max. I might get within arms reach of a modern 6c/12t CPU _*at stock*_.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 21, 2020)

I have seen this data before...however they did pick a Sandy 6 core when now it is easy to obtain Ivy 6 cores which might show a bit better and certainly the 1680 8 core would show considerably better than a 3960x to say the least. So those results are what they are but I'd be more interested in seeing an ivy particularly 8 cores + tested with same tests...







Case in point....I've got a large OC on this 1680 granted but by no means have I ever bothered to even try to dial in memory, bclk, etc to get the max out of it...I just left it at 125 strap and got the voltages somewhat optimized. But being almost in the 80% range isn't as good as results with old test granted, but still quite good. Like I said I'd be interested to see what the other tests from that article would be like with my setup.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2020)

Is there a 1680 V3 that would be unlocked at all?  (I pressume that's Ivy?)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 21, 2020)

phill said:


> Is there a 1680 V3 that would be unlocked at all?  (I pressume that's Ivy?)



That would be X99 not X79, but I believe there is.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2020)

Must be a very similar model name or something then if it would be V2??  Too many numbers in my head!!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 21, 2020)

V1,V2=X79
V3,V4=X99


phill said:


> Must be a very similar model name or something then if it would be V2??  Too many numbers in my head!!



Maybe 1660 V2 tho' that's the 6c/12t CPU........


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2020)

I remember the X range but I would have to look up which Xeon is gone from the Sandy to the Ivy...  I'm sure there's a few digits change lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 21, 2020)

phill said:


> I remember the X range but I would have to look up which Xeon is gone from the Sandy to the Ivy...  I'm sure there's a few digits change lol


Ahh...that is what you looking for I didn't get what exactly you meant at first... Sandy Bridge latest CPU's was made in 2012 april/may/june something like that.....what exact cpu made the first "transition"to the Ivy bridge I have no idea.....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 26, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Did you even look at what I posted? Michael used over 60 different tests to come up with these results. I'll give you that if you observe a single benchmark, that you might not be seeing what you think you're seeing, but when you're coming up with results like this, it's not just a matter of compiler optimizations.
> View attachment 162777



I'd love to see this battery of tests for a 4960x and the 1680 v2. I didn't look recently but I thought someone said the methods of this test was explicit enough where you can replicate the tests and run them exact same way?


----------



## X79User (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,
i just bought an X79 Extreme11 (Bios F3.40) and was looking to use it with an E5 2690. The cheapest DDR3 32GB (4x8GB, 2 sets of 2x8) i could find is an avexir 2666mhz kit and i am unsure if those speeds would be supported on the motherboard i just bought (officially supports up to 2500). I have not over- or underclocked RAM before but know the general idea behind it (through watching some RAM OC videos).
I would appreciate some advice, thanks.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 28, 2020)

@X79User I'm pretty sure a cheap 32GB 
2666MHz kit will be DDR4, and NOT DDR3.
So, it's not compatible with X79 boards.


----------



## X79User (Jul 28, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> @X79User I'm pretty sure a cheap 32GB
> 2666MHz kit will be DDR4, and NOT DDR3.
> So, it's not compatible with X79 boards.


Nah, it's a DDR3 Kit. Other 32GB DDR3 kits in my area are just super overpriced and if i were to buy on ebay, with ebay shipping, cheaper kits come to the same or often higher price as the 2666mhz one.
Pic from seller: 



http://imgur.com/Eyas3ZL


I am mainly looking to find out if and how i can underclock this RAM to make it work on my board, and also what kinds of speeds the CPU (E5 2690) i am planning to combo it with would support. I would also like to confirm that these 2x8GB kits can work in quad channel (according to what i've read online, they should but i'm not too sure).
I couldn't find the stock non-xmp speeds, though i think they should work at whatever those speeds are (probably 1333 or 1600).


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 28, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'd love to see this battery of tests for a 4960x and the 1680 v2. I didn't look recently but I thought someone said the methods of this test was explicit enough where you can replicate the tests and run them exact same way?


You bet.

```
phoronix-test-suite benchmark 1909137-AS-3960XRYZE03
```


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 29, 2020)

X79User said:


> Nah, it's a DDR3 Kit. Other 32GB DDR3 kits in my area are just super overpriced and if i were to buy on ebay, with ebay shipping, cheaper kits come to the same or often higher price as the 2666mhz one.
> Pic from seller:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's really fast ram with good timings....



Aquinus said:


> You bet.
> 
> ```
> phoronix-test-suite benchmark 1909137-AS-3960XRYZE03
> ```



Yeah I downloaded it....I kept trying various things even read some of the manual but didn't get it to run any tests.


----------



## X79User (Jul 30, 2020)

Update:
I got the memory and as i suspected, the motherboard doesn't support the XMP profile.
It works fine at 1333mhz but when i select the XMP profile and save n exit, it resets back to 1333mhz.
Would it be possible to just enable the XMP and then manually set the speed to 2400mhz (a supported speed by my mobo), or would i have to change other memory oc settings as well?

Also, the south bridge temps are quite high (stock, no load at 55*C with SB fan on speed setting 3 at an ambient of 18*C).

EDIT: I tried some 1600mhz dominator memory and that also resets back to 1333mhz after i try enable xmp. After some research, i think it may be my CPU (E5 2640) that is restricting the RAM speeds (as that has max supported 1333mhz), though i did find other users running 1600mhz with an E5 2640.

EDIT2: The two 2x8GB kits work together in quad channel (at 1333mhz).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 30, 2020)

X79User said:


> Update:
> I got the memory and as i suspected, the motherboard doesn't support the XMP profile.
> It works fine at 1333mhz but when i select the XMP profile and save n exit, it resets back to 1333mhz.
> Would it be possible to just enable the XMP and then manually set the speed to 2400mhz (a supported speed by my mobo), or would i have to change other memory oc settings as well?
> ...


Try manually to set timings&speeds and yeah it is difficult to get beyond 1866 Mhz with 26xx Xeons.....GL


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 30, 2020)

XMP profile made for Haswell, won't work on X79.


----------



## X79User (Jul 30, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> XMP profile made for Haswell, won't work on X79.


Oh, that's disappointing. But hopefully it will overclock better than other more standard ram.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 30, 2020)

You can put everything manually though.
Critical stuff is tRFC and first four timings with Command Rate.
Unless you have... problematic RAMfor your MB, which may require manual secondary timing tweaks.
For 2400MHz, you may need a bit more volts on VCCSA.


----------



## X79User (Jul 30, 2020)

Is there a good ram oc guide for x79 you could link me to? Is there a stock set of values (for those timings) i could try for 1866, 2133 or 2400 mhz?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 30, 2020)

Nope. You can check what SPD/JEDEC/XMP profile says (in CPU-z for example), and go from there.
I managed 2133MHz on my memory.


----------



## Othnark (Jul 31, 2020)

I'd recommend skipping all 2011 at this point sub 1680v2.  They're so cheap now, you can get amazing performance for like $150,  slays all Zen, Zen+, and most 2011-3 chips for gaming and productivity.

One of the most underrated CPUs of all time.  55%+ OC very easily from 3.0 base to 4.6-4.7 GHz on 1.35 volts.

Memory controllers strong usually too, mine was happy at 9-10-10-9 1t 2400 with64gb 

For memory OC guide, search for rampage 4 black OC guide on ROG forums.  Lots of good ram info there.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 3, 2020)

Othnark said:


> I'd recommend skipping all 2011 at this point sub 1680v2.  They're so cheap now, you can get amazing performance for like $150,  slays all Zen, Zen+, and most 2011-3 chips for gaming and productivity.
> 
> One of the most underrated CPUs of all time.  55%+ OC very easily from 3.0 base to 4.6-4.7 GHz on 1.35 volts.
> 
> ...



So much as I love your comments I have to ask the obvious, why do you have a 3900x now? I admit, part of me due to being in a good situation atm is thinking of building a crazy 3900x system but power draw alone would be scary I'd think.


----------



## 4ts9v (Aug 3, 2020)

Othnark said:


> I'd recommend skipping all 2011 at this point sub 1680v2.  They're so cheap now, you can get amazing performance for like $150,  slays all Zen, Zen+, and most 2011-3 chips for gaming and productivity.
> 
> One of the most underrated CPUs of all time.  55%+ OC very easily from 3.0 base to 4.6-4.7 GHz on 1.35 volts.
> 
> ...


So do you run the 1680 v2 Ivy-E or the 3900X in your profile system specs?

Why not X99/1680 v3? Wouldn't it show a noticeable boost in performance over the 1680 v2?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 16, 2020)

4ts9v said:


> So do you run the 1680 v2 Ivy-E or the 3900X in your profile system specs?
> 
> Why not X99/1680 v3? Wouldn't it show a noticeable boost in performance over the 1680 v2?



Just noticed this was last reply in here and I knew not much had been going on since I had no notifications coming in but just wanted to "bump" the thread and 4's comments here, I also was curious about if Othnark had only the 3900x system listed in his bio or if he did still indeed have the 1680 v2 system he referenced having. It sounds like he was quite happy with it and obviously is recommending it now as a viable option over 2011-3 chips and some Zen's.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey all, not done much with my system but I did do a couple runs and was curious on what was causing the multiplier downclock and I'll have to post it but it's a very useful reply I found in a thread. Basically, the VRM's overheating automatically causes the CPU to clock way down with an instant drop in multiplier, and it so happens the thread I found was about X79 so the CPU even clocked down to the identical 1400 mhz mine clocks down to! I used to have more fans than I probably needed but one fan I did away with thinking the RIVE black improved the heatsink enough was the fan right over the VRM's but at least under enough stress and an OC it obviously can't handle it. So I'll be tie-wrapping a fan or so me such mod over the VRM heatsink.  I could take mobo out and reseat the heatsink but doubt I'd improve it enough to bother with...not sure you can use TIM under heatsinks very effectively vs. the tape they use.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 2, 2020)

Bueller Bueller....anyone?


----------



## drizzler (Sep 4, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Hey all, not done much with my system but I did do a couple runs and was curious on what was causing the multiplier downclock and I'll have to post it but it's a very useful reply I found in a thread. Basically, the VRM's overheating automatically causes the CPU to clock way down with an instant drop in multiplier, and it so happens the thread I found was about X79 so the CPU even clocked down to the identical 1400 mhz mine clocks down to! I used to have more fans than I probably needed but one fan I did away with thinking the RIVE black improved the heatsink enough was the fan right over the VRM's but at least under enough stress and an OC it obviously can't handle it. So I'll be tie-wrapping a fan or so me such mod over the VRM heatsink.  I could take mobo out and reseat the heatsink but doubt I'd improve it enough to bother with...not sure you can use TIM under heatsinks very effectively vs. the tape they use.



Since half of the vrm heat output is at the back of the board this is not much of a surpise , hopefully you are able to get your front so cold with the attached fan that the back is getting cold enough too. This is why i watercooled my RE IV F. VRM stock heatsink design of i think all x79 boards (at least with asus ) is some kind of arkward since half of the nfets are at the back.

Last week i found some time to optimize the voltage and settings, right now i am sitting at 4,4ghz with 1.208v under "normal" load (like CB15) and 1.216 to 1.224v under heavier AVX load like LinX or y-chruncher. C-states enabled and limited to c2.

4.5 looks to be able with round about 1.28v but i think the voltage bump is not worth it since i use this as daily driver. Next thing is some ram tightening, sadly my 32 gbcorsair dominator platiniums are rated c11 2400 and i can not get them to cl9 at 2133.

Something that me really make a little bit sad about this plattform is that you can not use the 2400 ram multiplier with 100/100 due the known bug and that you can not use power saving (idle voltage) features with 125 or higher strap. I would love to have 2400+ running with it (i have some 2800 plats but only 16GBs that runs without problems) and powersaving but this is not going to be.
Really sad, even with my 4.6ghz X58 setup i was able to run 2400ish ram and with at least c1e states that drops idle voltage.

But i am ok with the current setup and performance, pushing it more will be something in the future for my benchtable ;D


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 4, 2020)

@drizzler Check what manually inputing tRFC from XMP profile and setting 0,95V on VCCSA does.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 4, 2020)

drizzler said:


> Since half of the vrm heat output is at the back of the board this is not much of a surpise , hopefully you are able to get your front so cold with the attached fan that the back is getting cold enough too. This is why i watercooled my RE IV F. VRM stock heatsink design of i think all x79 boards (at least with asus ) is some kind of arkward since half of the nfets are at the back.
> 
> Last week i found some time to optimize the voltage and settings, right now i am sitting at 4,4ghz with 1.208v under "normal" load (like CB15) and 1.216 to 1.224v under heavier AVX load like LinX or y-chruncher. C-states enabled and limited to c2.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post and the info, I did wonder about the back of the board because I did notice since I have both sides off of my case just due to laziness and ease of access that the back of the board the few times I went back there just to check it out can be pretty damn hot...I have a Silverstone case which has a cutout in the back so I did consider throwing a fan back there somehow wondering if it'd be worth it...obviously by what you're saying the answer would be yes, on top of freezing the front as much as possible as you said as well.

That's a nice overclock voltage for 4.4 ghz, I'm currently sitting at 4.5 simply due to the throttling problem I found and it may only show up on Linx when I'm stressing it far beyond any app I use but I'm going to play around with my fan placement and would be pretty neat to see the throttling go away if it works, rarely do you do something so simple and it makes such a big difference, often you do stuff that seems good in theory but in practical reality when put into practice they accomplish diddly squat.

So you said your formula board you WC what cooling do you have on your current board and it looks like a Rampage in your attachment is it regular rampage or the black version? Great post!


----------



## drizzler (Sep 4, 2020)

It is a Formula ;D


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

Guys I'd like a penny for your thoughts...

I'm trying to put together a PC for a friend who's not well and basically has kidney problems..  

So I'm thinking, X79, 32GB some sort of Xeon(??) possibly a 8 or 10 core if I can find one at a daft low price and then whatever else I have laying about here..  I've got a 1080 Ti with water block, so I was toying with the idea of that and water cooling the CPU as well for him, never had water cooling and hasn't even had USB 3 yet, so.....  What sort of CPU might you guys suggest??  Been looking at the following few Xeon's that seemed to be a fairly decent option....

Xeon E5 2658 V2 10C 20T 95w 
Xeon E5-2660 v2 10C 20T 95w
Xeon E5-2650 v2 8C 16T 95w

I tink I'm more tempted to get a slightly slower 10C than a slightly faster 8C....  But what do you guys think??


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 4, 2020)

phill said:


> Guys I'd like a penny for your thoughts...
> 
> I'm trying to put together a PC for a friend who's not well and basically has kidney problems..
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm misremembering but I thought you already had an 8 core or something in your X79 system?


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Maybe I'm misremembering but I thought you already had an 8 core or something in your X79 system?


I believe I do, but as I've a few X79 boards and it's for my best mate, I figure I could try and see if there was a faster 8 or 10 core out there that might have been better again to use   I think now you've reminded me, it was a 2.00GHz CPU...  I'd like to give him something a little faster if I'm honest


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 5, 2020)

Well all, I had a new version of windows download last night along with some updates, my windows was shaky as it were with some issues, I hoped this would "fix" my problems. Yeah worked great all day, restarted my pc and windows splash screen just crawled with little circles windows has going in circles as you start up....barely moving. Basically all but frozen and never would restart I'm sure and I wasn't leaving it on hours to find out. I just reinstalled windows 10 from the USB I bought it on and thankfully I had it handy to just plug in and within 45 minutes I'm back up and running again...however now I have to see what is in my windows.old file (like everything) and try to get it working in my fresh windows install which is essentially empty of any apps/programs/games etc. What a PITA! Oh well. Not sure how well or easy it will be getting all my files restored but to at least get back online wasn't too hard. The ssd admittedly installed windows way faster than last time I did it on my 10k raptor drive.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 6, 2020)

phill said:


> I believe I do, but as I've a few X79 boards and it's for my best mate, I figure I could try and see if there was a faster 8 or 10 core out there that might have been better again to use   I think now you've reminded me, it was a 2.00GHz CPU...  I'd like to give him something a little faster if I'm honest



Ah yes unless he can OC it well 2.00 ghz particularly on this older platform is somewhat archaic and slow....I'd recommend the 1680v2 because they clock like mad and are Xeon tough silicon and you get 8 cores and a generally very good memory controller to boot

Speaking of, my windows still needs a few updates and I'm not particularly good figuring out the windows.old folder and how it works despite all the things I've read now about it. Restoring pictures and files like that is pretty easy but trying to find and put game files back where they belong in steam etc....not so easy. There is an auto restore tool but ran into a snag with it not sure the deal....However I'm pleased to announce I lowered voltage significantly and got 4.5 ghz stable with no throttling! However VRM heatsinks were quite hot after 6 runs which is why I stopped it, so 
original plan of putting serious fanery on them will have to go forward.






Low voltages and low temps for 4.5 ghz. Not even sure that much voltage is required or not I just picked a lower voltage than I have tried in past and gave it a try.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 7, 2020)

That looks good. The lowest I've had the voltage on my #2 1680 V2 is 1.3 at 4.6 volts. I've been so busy I haven't had time to play with it other than to do updates last week but my #1 1680 V2 is in use nearly every day for audio production.


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ah yes unless he can OC it well 2.00 ghz particularly on this older platform is somewhat archaic and slow....I'd recommend the 1680v2 because they clock like mad and are Xeon tough silicon and you get 8 cores and a generally very good memory controller to boot
> 
> Speaking of, my windows still needs a few updates and I'm not particularly good figuring out the windows.old folder and how it works despite all the things I've read now about it. Restoring pictures and files like that is pretty easy but trying to find and put game files back where they belong in steam etc....not so easy. There is an auto restore tool but ran into a snag with it not sure the deal....However I'm pleased to announce I lowered voltage significantly and got 4.5 ghz stable with no throttling! However VRM heatsinks were quite hot after 6 runs which is why I stopped it, so
> original plan of putting serious fanery on them will have to go forward.
> ...


Found the CPU I had in the boards, a 3820, E5-2650 V2 I think and a 4930k...  I've managed to grab him a 10C 20T Xeon and I've managed to grab a PSU for it as well, I'll put some pictures up when I'm done with it..  I'm not so happy with the tubing and I think I'm going to have to swap out some of the fittings for others ...   Which will be a blood night mare but.... lol   He won't need the raw clock speed rest ....I'll see how this one goes and if needs be, I can always put the 3820 in there instead...


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 7, 2020)

Has anybody tried a 22 core E5-2699 V4? Asus claims one will work in a Sabertooth X79. I know where one is locally in a decommissioned server but the price for the whole unit (won't sell just the CPU) is more than I want to spend at the moment.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> That looks good. The lowest I've had the voltage on my #2 1680 V2 is 1.3 at 4.6 volts. I've been so busy I haven't had time to play with it other than to do updates last week but my #1 1680 V2 is in use nearly every day for audio production.



I'm too busy to be playing with this, I just said to hell with things and did it anyway. Now I just have to get all my stupid steam games working...I hate how they arrange folders etc it's a maze of mess just waiting to fail...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 11, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Has anybody tried a 22 core E5-2699 V4? Asus claims one will work in a Sabertooth X79. I know where one is locally in a decommissioned server but the price for the whole unit (won't sell just the CPU) is more than I want to spend at the moment.



That's for 2011-3 so unless you can perform some kind of magic there's no way that CPU should work.





It appears reinstalling windows fresh on SDD vs. cloning an already abused copy was a good idea. Everything is more stable and overclocks with FSB suddenly are working again, for a while I gave up and thought maybe it was a cpu/platform thing and it appears it was a WIndows being half broken limping sort of thing...also using far less voltage than I recall for all of this, again I just picked the voltage I haven't even tried for lower yet!


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 11, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> That's for 2011-3 so unless you can perform some kind of magic there's no way that CPU should work.


You're correct. Posting with lack of sleep causes confusion. That was meant for the Xeon forum. I have an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 on the way.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 12, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> You're correct. Posting with lack of sleep causes confusion. That was meant for the Xeon forum. I have an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 on the way.



However good luck with that CPU I was really hoping somehow it was a 2011  CPU that should be an absolute beast on the 2011-3 platform! Please take pics of your new Asrock Extreme board and CPU setup/cooling etc and of course benchies once you get it set up. I admittedly didn't ever see that cpu before in the brief time I scouted the X99 platform and decided to stay with X79 and eventually upgrade to something else. However, if that setup OC's well with good cooling as I said I think you'll have a system that will perform admirably even in the mix of new platforms to date.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 17, 2020)

What does everyone think of the 3080 review? I'm interested to see what happens with other models and what team Red has in store, they have their own RDNA2 or whatever dropping in October, be a while since AMD had a really good video card but if they can compete with Nvidia then they'll be really humming on all cylinders with CPU's and GPU's.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 17, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> What does everyone think of the 3080 review? I'm interested to see what happens with other models and what team Red has in store, they have their own RDNA2 or whatever dropping in October, be a while since AMD had a really good video card but if they can compete with Nvidia then they'll be really humming on all cylinders with CPU's and GPU's.


I think NVidia has delivered the goods and have yet again set a high bar for AMD to reach with Radeon. Intel's Xe might still hold some surprises though. What I'd like to see are some benchmarks for the 3080 on older platforms like the ones featured in this thread if for no other reason than to show real world context.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think NVidia has delivered the goods and have yet again set a high bar for AMD to reach with Radeon. Intel's Xe might still hold some surprises though. What I'd like to see are some benchmarks for the 3080 on older platforms like the ones featured in this thread if for no other reason than to show real world context.



Yes Lex I saw them hating on you in there lol, hopefully it was not badly intentioned and seems like you just brushed it off but I did have to chuckle at it. Well yes, I'm due for a new graphics card so depending on which team brings the best "goods" for the buck I'll end up with one of this generation's cards but I definitely want to see what this card AMD has next month does, no benchmarks have leaked etc so not sure that's good or bad....could be they want to surprise Nvidia with something or more what I expect is it's somewhat underwhelming and is just a placeholder in their GPU progress and it's just a step to build off of to get to next competitive step.



bobbybluz said:


> You're correct. Posting with lack of sleep causes confusion. That was meant for the Xeon forum. I have an ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 on the way.



Also I know this is X79 thread but considering how relatively narrow that lane is now with so many platforms occurring since  SO as the highly esteemed OP (HA!) I give you all permission to reference other platforms in reference to X79 or not, besides X99 is closely related to X79 anyway so they're practically brothers....that 22 core CPU has me VERY interested and curious what it would do vs. X79 and the newer platforms.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 17, 2020)

I ended up going with a 14 core E5 2683 V3 for now. The CPU is already here but I'm still waiting on the RAM and mobo.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 18, 2020)

The RAM arrived today, only waiting on the mobo now. I have a feeling if all works well I'll eventually switch to a newer 16 core E5 1683 V4. It looks like the ASRock X99 mobos may be the best X99 boards to use with Xeons from what I've been reading. The X99-Xeon is a new rabbit hole to go down for me. The ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 has things my Sabertooth X79's don't and supports a wider range of newer and better Xeons. The X99 Extreme6 looks like an even better mobo but they're hard to find and I'll never get one as cheap as the Extreme4/3.1 was. X99 and Xeons are the next step newer than X79. Overclocking may not be there on X99 but the Xeon V4's are faster than the V3's (also more expensive). 
From what I've read in the past two weeks if I had the money to play with I'd get an ASRock X99 Extreme6 and a 16 or 18 core Xeon V4. The V4's also natively support DDR4 2400 with a wider memory pipeline. None of us who do these things are totally sane but we do have more fun doing them than those who slap together the latest parts available.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 18, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> The RAM arrived today, only waiting on the mobo now. I have a feeling if all works well I'll eventually switch to a newer 16 core E5 1683 V4. It looks like the ASRock X99 mobos may be the best X99 boards to use with Xeons from what I've been reading. The X99-Xeon is a new rabbit hole to go down for me. The ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 has things my Sabertooth X79's don't and supports a wider range of newer and better Xeons. The X99 Extreme6 looks like an even better mobo but they're hard to find and I'll never get one as cheap as the Extreme4/3.1 was. X99 and Xeons are the next step newer than X79. Overclocking may not be there on X99 but the Xeon V4's are faster than the V3's (also more expensive).
> From what I've read in the past two weeks if I had the money to play with I'd get an ASRock X99 Extreme6 and a 16 or 18 core Xeon V4. The V4's also natively support DDR4 2400 with a wider memory pipeline. None of us who do these things are totally sane but we do have more fun doing them than those who slap together the latest parts available.



Yeah if it weren't for cost I'd have picked X99 at some point but overall in many respects X79 actually was same or outperformed it, I was rather disappointed with X99 it's when Intel was resting on it's laurels because AMD had shit to compete with and they just did tweaks here and there and still charged out the wazoo. However, I will have a better impression if I see good results from your new setup, anxious to see it work! Yeah not sure how the overclocking is but the 2 series should be locked multiplier and the 1 series unlocked.


----------



## chiggah (Sep 23, 2020)

Friend is giving me his Asus Rampage 4 Extreme motherboard. What is the best bang for buck CPU to overlock, which I can get ? 

e5 1650 ?


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 23, 2020)

E5 1680 V2. 8 cores of highly overclockable wonderfulness. I paid $150 each for the two I have.


----------



## tirasoft (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello, new member here.

Just built up a x79 RIG few days ago around a XEON  e5-1680v2 , played with OC .
Specs and benchmarks are attached.

I did hit 2 OC walls :
1. couldnt get to 4.6Ghz all cores stable with the CPU . So left on 4.5 all cores which is rock stable. However, given the air cooling I have, on heavy stress test, temperatures are high, reaching the 90deg, and probably more if I don't stop the test. If I try 4.6Ghz all cores, with 1.31V Vcore, on stress test AIDA64 I've got blue screen. Not sure if because low voltage or poor cooling..... I do keep it on 4.5Ghz on all cores though , because I real conditions CPU never gets so intense load. On lighter stress tests, like AIDA64 or OCCT temperatures are not so high , maybe 80deg.

2. Couldn't overclock my Hynix 1866 13-13-13-32 more than lower timings to 11-11-11-32. Tried 2133Mhz, it does boot & go to Windows, but doesn't pass a memory test.

So, I am wondering :
- if going to a Air cooler Noctua NH-D15 or even water AIO would help me to reach CPU speed more than 4.5Ghz?
- would be beneficial to try to change my 8x4Gb 1866 memory to some higher frecqency memory ?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 3, 2020)

You should try higher frequency with more VCCSA voltage (0,975V) and/or VTT voltage (1,05V) and dropping to Command Rate 2.
As for cooling : 4,5GHz+ probably won't be possible since early 22nm get's hot VERY fast with voltage increase beyond certain point (1,3V usually).
In my case, I can't do more than 4,3GHz while keeping temps in check, so 4,5GHz is quite good.

More memory DIMMs = more IMC stress = less frequency.
If you want 32GB of memory, 4x8GB > 8x4GB.
Currently I'm running 2133MHz CL10 with 4x8GB configration.

Also, ALWAYS check if tRFC timing is set correctly (ie. according to XMP profile), before going beyond 1866MHz.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 3, 2020)

A good AIO would be my only choice for cooling plus make sure you have maximum airflow to and through it. I'm using Corsair H105's w/4 Silverstone FM121's at full speed (110 cfm each) in push-pull on both of my 1680 V2 rigs. I also have the radiators mounted externally on top of the case. I get 4.7Ghz out of both and my first got a CPU score of around 21,400 on Passmark 9.0. Version 10.0 hits older CPU's hard as many have discovered.
Something is wonky with your Asus AI suite. It should be showing 8 cores not two. There's a patch on the Asus site. I'm using Sabertooth X79 mobos for both of mine. Memory in my first rig is 8x8 Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2133 at XMP defaults, second is 8x8 G.Skill Ripjaws Z series at XMP defaults.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 3, 2020)

It's not a bug, you just have to check "group tuning" (there probably will be a warning/error, but it will work).


----------



## tirasoft (Oct 3, 2020)

@bobbybluz : No , nothing wonky , I just uncheck the "group tuning", because CPU settings are : 1 core 4.6Ghz, 2 to 7 cores 4.5Ghz.  I mean it's all core 4.5Ghz except 1 core 4.6Ghz for the instances when 1 core is used only. (see the photos attached).



agent_x007 said:


> You should try higher frequency with more VCCSA voltage (0,975V) and/or VTT voltage (1,05V) and dropping to Command Rate 2



@agent_x007 : I already have VCCSA voltage on 1.05V and CPU VTT voltage on 1.1625V .   (see photo) .  Still having those 2 OC walls mentioned.


Yeah , to go with 4x8Gb 2133 memory sounds a good idea. (I've heard 2400Mhz is an issue on RIVE ??)

On the cooling issue : if I do 4.6Ghz all cores (even with higher Vcore) , it works in Win10 , except when I do stress the CPU : it goes on blue screen, I assume because of the high temperature .
So, probably if I will fit a nice AIO (H150i PRO XT - 360mm AIO with 3 x 120 fans), the cooling will allow me to OC CPU on 4.6Ghz all cores. And maybe even with NH-D15 (I am not a big fan of water cooling)

I am not sure about 4.7Ghz all cores though : it gives me blue screen on Windows even on idle, on low temperatures  ....



bobbybluz said:


> I get 4.7Ghz out of both and my first got a CPU score of around 21,400 on Passmark 9.0.



This is what I get on PassMark 9.0 :     19372


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2020)

tirasoft said:


> @bobbybluz : No , nothing wonky , I just uncheck the "group tuning", because CPU settings are : 1 core 4.6Ghz, 2 to 7 cores 4.5Ghz.  I mean it's all core 4.5Ghz except 1 core 4.6Ghz for the instances when 1 core is used only. (see the photos attached).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to thread! 

Kinda in a mental funk over here so I'm reading all your messages briefly and tuning out but trying to reply as I feel up to it but those voltages on your VCCSA and VTT are diddly squat, in terms of trying to overclock...just sayin'. You may go much higher and it may or may not fix your wall issue though. I know you're new to thread so welcome!, but also if you can go back and you can find few places where I'm getting 16 gb of memory up to 2800 mhz and I think even a bit higher to work on a RIVE though now I have black version but either way board not much of a limitation especially if you got the coolers you have attached to VRM's etc which should help in this area. Your sample may not do 4.7 stably, but I'm sure you could run benchmarks. Temperature is your biggest obstacle for stability save one, which is voltage. On almost any 1680 to do 4.7 ghz requires voltage nearing or exceeding 1.4 volts, with air it won't happen with stability but you could do benchmarks and should be fine in idle etc. 

Also you said 4.6 ghz with "higher" voltage....what exactly was the voltage you topped out at?


----------



## tirasoft (Oct 4, 2020)

@dalekdukesboy  . Hi , thanks for your reply.


dalekdukesboy said:


> Also you said 4.6 ghz with "higher" voltage....what exactly was the voltage you topped out at?


As far as I could understand from various forums, over 1.3V Vcore is not very healthy in terms of long life of the CPU . That's why I was reluctant to set Vcore too high . Indeed max I tried was somewhere at 1.35V . Didn't help with OC over 4.5Ghz .... 

I will look up for the posts regarding the RAM overclock , and if I'll find some way , I will try it on.



dalekdukesboy said:


> Your sample may not do 4.7 stably, but I'm sure you could run benchmarks


I am not interested in bechmarks rather in a stable OC for everyday use.   4.5Ghz sounds already pretty ok, but I keep reading on forums oveclockers who managed to go higher on e5-1680v2 / RIVE.

I'll let know if I'll do better in terms of OC.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2020)

tirasoft said:


> @dalekdukesboy  . Hi , thanks for your reply.
> 
> As far as I could understand from various forums, over 1.3V Vcore is not very healthy in terms of long life of the CPU . That's why I was reluctant to set Vcore too high . Indeed max I tried was somewhere at 1.35V . Didn't help with OC over 4.5Ghz ....
> 
> ...



Well if I were to quote myself as you I'd have quoted the line about cooling and voltage in that order as being your main obstacles. I hear you on benchmarks I was just making a statement of CPU behavior it's your choice about stability and even how you define it. Reason I'm honing in on my comment on 1. Cooling 2. voltage is that it truly is that simple if you boil it down...if you get the cpu and board vrm's etc nice and cool it will overclock higher with less voltage; so first thing to do if you're aiming for higher on your OC (your oc is quite good for air by the way) is cool it down as much as humanly possible in whatever way suits you best for price, hassle, and noise etc. 

If you choose air cooling, 4.5 ghz stable is generally your wall, minus putting 65 db 280 cfm screamer fans in push pull on an nh-d15 and even that I'd bet you'd be lucky to crack 4.6 stable for any length of time and with reasonable temps. I had an nh-D14 on mine to start with and fairly high cfm fans and granted I didn't have a sample as good as one I got now but 4.5ghz or less give or take was it for what I could do. I've got an expandable AIO on it now with 2 rads and multiple fans and temps are way better and obviously stability and voltage have improved. So actually with a less than the top air cooler if you got 4.5 ghz stable that's as I said earlier quite good and with a fairly low voltage.


----------



## tirasoft (Oct 4, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'm getting 16 gb of memory up to 2800 mhz


I did read some of your posts : seem like you've done it with the aid of BLK . To be honest I don't feel so confident to OC that way , keeping the base clock at 100Mhz seems more simple way to do the OC.



dalekdukesboy said:


> those voltages on your VCCSA and VTT are diddly squat


You were right. I did change both VCCSA and VTT to 1.25V and RAM voltage to 1.6V . This way I managed to have a stable 2133Mhz RAM speed , 11-11-11-27  , which is good enough for me.
BUT, the surprise is that going up to 2133Mhz from 1866Mhz , the memory write speed actually went down !?! (see photos)

What would be the reason for that ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2020)

tirasoft said:


> I did read some of your posts : seem like you've done it with the aid of BLK . To be honest I don't feel so confident to OC that way , keeping the base clock at 100Mhz seems more simple way to do the OC.
> 
> 
> You were right. I did change both VCCSA and VTT to 1.25V and RAM voltage to 1.6V . This way I managed to have a stable 2133Mhz RAM speed , 11-11-11-27  , which is good enough for me.
> ...



There's a bug with Ivy Bridge E and I believe write speeds and they take a dive only on the 100 mhz divider and it appears over a certain mhz as well...this is why I always use the 125 mhz divider. BLK works fine especially since I used the standard profile of that memory that was the EMP profile preset for it I didn't even touch BLK when I set it. Anyhow I believe you also are being bit conservative on your memory voltage considering 1.65 volts is the standard for X79 and you could do up to 1.7 or so no sweat.


----------



## tirasoft (Oct 4, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Anyhow I believe you also are being bit conservative on your memory voltage considering 1.65 volts is the standard for X79 and you could do up to 1.7 or so no sweat



Do you think going up with RAM voltage will sort out the write speed bug?
If not , being stable at 1.6V why should I add more ? (Attached voltages from RAM specifications , recommended and maximum...) . 1.5V is the normal voltage for this RAM I have.



dalekdukesboy said:


> I always use the 125 mhz divider


I did try only once to set in BIOS the 125 strap , changing CPU multipliers (x35), RAM showed up by itself as 2333Mhz - didnt touch RAM voltages (was pretty low) or timings. Tried to start - no boot , had to boot with the other Bios chip ....



dalekdukesboy said:


> There's a bug with Ivy Bridge E



You were right again . Both with BLK bug and the RAM voltage.
As soon as I set BLK to manual 102 , and raised the RAM voltage to 1.65V , the bug dissapeared .
The problem is ... it's not stable : during Memtest86 , or even randomly I've got blue screen, even with RAM voltage at 1.72 V ...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 5, 2020)

tirasoft said:


> Do you think going up with RAM voltage will sort out the write speed bug?
> If not , being stable at 1.6V why should I add more ? (Attached voltages from RAM specifications , recommended and maximum...) . 1.5V is the normal voltage for this RAM I have.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised it won't boot at 125 multiplier, I'd suspect it's the memory speed never heard of one of these cpu's not being able to boot at 125 strap either Ivy E or even Sandy Bridge E I've had multiple chips every one worked. As for the memory instability that could be the memory itself saying it can't do speeds you're trying or it's the CPU memory controller that can't handle it...to rule out the memory controller I'd go to say 1.25 or so on both VCCA and VTT and see if that makes any difference or not.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 7, 2020)

Any luck with the OC Tirasoft? Also anyone else have any news?


----------



## tirasoft (Oct 7, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Any luck with the OC Tirasoft? Also anyone else have any news?



Not really . I did get tired (for the time being) to play witht the unknown and to have the Blue Screen unexpectedly .

So , I went for the stability, for the moment, without trying to go for the last mile of the OC.
That means for me : 4.5 Ghz all cores ( + 4.6 Ghz on 1 core) , 1.31V Vcore, RAM at the stock speed of 1866Mhz but with tighter timings which gives me kind of 52 Mbs bandwidth , VCCA and VTT both 1.25V, 1.575V RAM voltage.
I am ok with the performance as it is.

I might go for replacing RAM in the future with 4x8Gb 2133Mhz, fitting extra storage, fitting a GTX 1080Ti or RTX 2070S .
Also, in terms of OC, I am considering replacing the CPU cooler with a top performance one and see where I can go up with CPU speed. I am thinking probably somewhere around 4.7Ghz maybe ....

I will give a sign when and if I do achieve that.

PS : I think my Hynix memory is not confortable going anywhere up from it's stock speed (like the BLK of 125 pushing it further), that's why cannot go more on OC for the moment.
PPS : I am already thinking what would be a step further in terms of performance as a own built PC  . Maybe x99? Maybe Ryzen ? Or to see a real difference from RIVE overclocked will have to go with i9-10700k @ 5.3Ghz on X570 Mobo ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 9, 2020)

tirasoft said:


> Not really . I did get tired (for the time being) to play witht the unknown and to have the Blue Screen unexpectedly .
> 
> So , I went for the stability, for the moment, without trying to go for the last mile of the OC.
> That means for me : 4.5 Ghz all cores ( + 4.6 Ghz on 1 core) , 1.31V Vcore, RAM at the stock speed of 1866Mhz but with tighter timings which gives me kind of 52 Mbs bandwidth , VCCA and VTT both 1.25V, 1.575V RAM voltage.
> ...



Interesting, I always thought Hynix memory was known for high clocks and loose timings versus Micron which is lower speed and tighter timings. Interesting question on how you can get more performance on a build didn't you build this pc yourself or no? From look of it if you keep VRAMS cool and get really good CPU cooling you should get around 4.7 ghz out of that CPU from what I see.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Aquinus (Oct 17, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


>


Care to elaborate?


----------



## tirasoft (Oct 17, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


>


This was a reply to me ? 



dalekdukesboy said:


> Interesting, I always thought Hynix memory was known for high clocks and loose timings versus Micron which is lower speed and tighter timings. Interesting question on how you can get more performance on a build didn't you build this pc yourself or no? From look of it if you keep VRAMS cool and get really good CPU cooling you should get around 4.7 ghz out of that CPU from what I see.



So , with that cooling you can see, which is good but definitely not the best, I am runnig the Rig now at 4.6Ghz on 6 cores , and 4.5Ghz on 7 & 8 cores . No strap, on BLK 100Mhz, only voltages modified , also RAM left at 1866Mhz which is their base clock . Anything more than that goes to instability.

But, in my opinion , being rock stable as it is, I cannot ask more. I have quite a good performance.

To go beyond that, I would need more expensive cooling/RAM, not sure it's worthed. And for the e5-1680v2, when you go 4.7Ghz and more, each 100Mhz is hard to achieve and you need quite more voltage, and you get much more heat to dissipate. You can do it to run some benchmarks, but I am not sure you can run it for long time, like a daily use.

And yes, I did buit the PC myself.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Care to elaborate?



Actually I got nothing. I'm going to go in my box and make a few changes etc but hasn't happened so just figured I'd post a smiley see what happened.


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 19, 2020)

tirasoft said:


> So , with that cooling you can see, which is good but definitely not the best, I am runnig the Rig now at 4.6Ghz on 6 cores , and 4.5Ghz on 7 & 8 cores . No strap, on BLK 100Mhz, only voltages modified , also RAM left at 1866Mhz which is their base clock . Anything more than that goes to instability.
> 
> But, in my opinion , being rock stable as it is, I cannot ask more. I have quite a good performance.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm running 4,600ghz 24/7 with speedstep enabled on 1.352v and it's fine, however to run benchmarking at 4,747mhz requires 1.40 and to run 4,800mhz require 1.41 which are both too high imo even under water so I'm happy chugging along at a nice solid cold 4,600mhz. I've had this run in Windows at 4,923mhz for a few minutes but why bother trying to push and then break a great CPU. Probably in the top 3 clocking chips ever, not bad to have it equaling the 3700x AMD series for a fraction of the cost


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2020)

Guys, has anyone seen this video - E5 1680 V2 vs X5680 and Ryzen 3950 Intel 10900k ??  

Was just showing that the CPUs can really keep up but without the AVX2 instructions it was somewhat slower...  I mean, what do you guys think?   I would love to get one of these CPUs!


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 19, 2020)

phill said:


> Guys, has anyone seen this video - E5 1680 V2 vs X5680 and Ryzen 3950 Intel 10900k ??
> 
> Was just showing that the CPUs can really keep up but without the AVX2 instructions it was somewhat slower...  I mean, what do you guys think?  I would love to get one of these CPUs!


Yep watched this the day it came out and bear in mind 4k results, make didly difference if you're running 4k games simply because everything shifts to the GPU instead. So, all depends what you're using your cpu for, if you're using it for AVX2 primarily, nope I'd say dont, lets be honest there's hardly any games using AVX2 anyway... BUT that's always the risk. I'm not bothered at all, as for now, bar 1 game that I'm aware of, everything runs.


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Yep watched this the day it came out and bear in mind 4k results, make didly difference if you're running 4k games simply because everything shifts to the GPU instead. So, all depends what you're using your cpu for, if you're using it for AVX2 primarily, nope I'd say dont, lets be honest there's hardly any games using AVX2 anyway... BUT that's always the risk. I'm not bothered at all, as for now, bar 1 game that I'm aware of, everything runs.


Exactly my thoughts   Thought the video was good as well, Tech Yes City does do some nice videos as well.  I believe he tested it with a 3090 as well..  

No wonder no shops have these cards, all the YouTubers have them!!


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 19, 2020)

Completely agree, he's always done quality videos and that 1680v2 with the 3090 just confirmed what I was thinking that this CPU in my system will be perfectly fine with next gen (Big Navi in my case), as I run 4k gaming anyway, so for me, this rig is gonna last for more years to come and run games at 4k just fine!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2020)

I really need a 1440P or 4k screen setup, 1080P kills me...  I'm just struggling to find the screens I'd like to upgrade to but that's another thread and story altogether...

I'll be looking forward to seeing the upgrade and results you get with the X79   I still have X58 and even 775 and older systems here, but I'm not sure that an AMD XP system is gonna work with a 3090!!   That said, I suppose I could try the Asrock board I've recently had with AGP and PCIe slots   How to bottleneck your GPU in one easy test! 
What do you run your 1680 V2 at for every day use?


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 19, 2020)

phill said:


> I really need a 1440P or 4k screen setup, 1080P kills me...  I'm just struggling to find the screens I'd like to upgrade to but that's another thread and story altogether...
> 
> I'll be looking forward to seeing the upgrade and results you get with the X79  I still have X58 and even 775 and older systems here, but I'm not sure that an AMD XP system is gonna work with a 3090!!  That said, I suppose I could try the Asrock board I've recently had with AGP and PCIe slots  How to bottleneck your GPU in one easy test!
> What do you run your 1680 V2 at for every day use?


Ru 4,600mhz matey 24/7 have been for some time now, it speedsteps down to 1200mhz etc so it's not blasting out all the time then cranks up when it needs to, it's 100% stable in Prime and OCCT which are the big ones for 24 hours when I first got it... uses quite a bit of wattage though but have to say best chip I've ever owned. My benchmarks I can run it at 4747mhz and it's stable but it's that jump in voltage I'm not a fan of... big difference between 1.35 and 1.40 for me... I'm on water cooling but even so, for an extra 100mhz in 24/7 why bother punishing her... so 3dmark scores etc... the great thing is, with my combo 5700xt and this 1680v2, I'm currently No.1 on 3dmark timespy... which I'm chuffed about, annoyingly because I've got an Anniversary 5700XT it puts me in a different category to the 5700xt's, however still have the highest score over 10k....

Seriously, this is a way better chip than the one running in my 2nd rig which is a I7 Inte 3970x which is the 6 core and the best consumer i7 they ever did... fantastic chip once again running 247 at 4,600mhz BUT this 1860v2... I mean, to clock from 3.0ghz on all cores to 4.6 - 4.8ghz is amazing... classic chip and would reccomend to anyone who's running a x79 rig and is happy with everything else.

yeah I'll post some benchmarks when I am Big Navi'd up...

BTW, this is my current rig, only now it has additiona 360mmm radiator on the rear hahaha


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice clock speeds there   I tend to undervolt at the moment due to running WCG on all of my PCs, I think no point in all the extra power and heat being made and the CPU screaming it's socks off trying to complete work units, so slow it down a touch, keep the temps about 50C under full load regardless and carry on  

Thank you for the video and the info on the build   Are all 1680 V2's fairly decent clockers like yours or are they a little more hit and miss?


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 19, 2020)

phill said:


> Very nice clock speeds there  I tend to undervolt at the moment due to running WCG on all of my PCs, I think no point in all the extra power and heat being made and the CPU screaming it's socks off trying to complete work units, so slow it down a touch, keep the temps about 50C under full load regardless and carry on
> 
> Thank you for the video and the info on the build  Are all 1680 V2's fairly decent clockers like yours or are they a little more hit and miss?


I've not seen one that won't go voer 4.4ghz on a decent board, most do 4.5ghz... and then some do 4.6+... pretty none of them go 4.7 or 4.8 without big voltage though and tbh, you'll reduce life quite a bit imho... but yeah you would get 4.4ghz 100% and 95% 4.5ghz and that is on ALL cores... none of this boost nonsense lol

Yeah I fold 24/7 on my 5700XT simply to get more points... around 1.3 million and also my 2nd rig which is also on same mobo but with the i7 in it, has Crossfire AMD 570 8GB cards chruning out around 800k points per day. I generally hit around 2 Million PPD in Folding for Cancer (wife had breast cancer), so for me, it's my contribution to cures and my entry to heaven hahaha


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 19, 2020)

Both of my 1680 V2's do 4.7Ghz, one at 1.4 core colts and the second at 1.3. I haven't had time to play with the second since last April but the first gets regular use. I have both at 4.5Ghz now just to be on the safe side.


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> I've not seen one that won't go voer 4.4ghz on a decent board, most do 4.5ghz... and then some do 4.6+... pretty none of them go 4.7 or 4.8 without big voltage though and tbh, you'll reduce life quite a bit imho... but yeah you would get 4.4ghz 100% and 95% 4.5ghz and that is on ALL cores... none of this boost nonsense lol
> 
> Yeah I fold 24/7 on my 5700XT simply to get more points... around 1.3 million and also my 2nd rig which is also on same mobo but with the i7 in it, has Crossfire AMD 570 8GB cards chruning out around 800k points per day. I generally hit around 2 Million PPD in Folding for Cancer (wife had breast cancer), so for me, it's my contribution to cures and my entry to heaven hahaha


I'm crunching crazy at the moment, I have a total of 8 machines that I use daily if the weather and sun are good, solar panels help with the power requirements  

I've no idea which way I'm headed but I try and do it for others as well as I've had a family and some friends pass away of cancer so...  It's my little bit too


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 22, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Yeah I'm running 4,600ghz 24/7 with speedstep enabled on 1.352v and it's fine, however to run benchmarking at 4,747mhz requires 1.40 and to run 4,800mhz require 1.41 which are both too high imo even under water so I'm happy chugging along at a nice solid cold 4,600mhz. I've had this run in Windows at 4,923mhz for a few minutes but why bother trying to push and then break a great CPU. Probably in the top 3 clocking chips ever, not bad to have it equaling the 3700x AMD series for a fraction of the cost



Oh really? I may be able to give you a run for your money pal . Seriously though, not sure either of our chips are top 3 of every 1680 out there seems like winning mega-millions without buying a ticket type odds but the cool thing is your speeds as well as voltages are very similar to what I've done...so I went back and reread this and I'm going to use it to put my sad box back together a bit better and see what I can do...I think highest I booted into windows was 5.0 ghz not sure it was a while ago but it was well over 4.9 though like you I wasn't there long gotta use serious voltage for that!

More to come...hope to see more from you as well!



Pugheaven said:


> Ru 4,600mhz matey 24/7 have been for some time now, it speedsteps down to 1200mhz etc so it's not blasting out all the time then cranks up when it needs to, it's 100% stable in Prime and OCCT which are the big ones for 24 hours when I first got it... uses quite a bit of wattage though but have to say best chip I've ever owned. My benchmarks I can run it at 4747mhz and it's stable but it's that jump in voltage I'm not a fan of... big difference between 1.35 and 1.40 for me... I'm on water cooling but even so, for an extra 100mhz in 24/7 why bother punishing her... so 3dmark scores etc... the great thing is, with my combo 5700xt and this 1680v2, I'm currently No.1 on 3dmark timespy... which I'm chuffed about, annoyingly because I've got an Anniversary 5700XT it puts me in a different category to the 5700xt's, however still have the highest score over 10k....
> 
> Seriously, this is a way better chip than the one running in my 2nd rig which is a I7 Inte 3970x which is the 6 core and the best consumer i7 they ever did... fantastic chip once again running 247 at 4,600mhz BUT this 1860v2... I mean, to clock from 3.0ghz on all cores to 4.6 - 4.8ghz is amazing... classic chip and would reccomend to anyone who's running a x79 rig and is happy with everything else.
> 
> ...



Nice! So I just noticed you have an additional rad how many do you have and what sizes? I have 2 rads on mine as well! Also would be interested in type of pump etc and even more interested in the temps you get while running burntest etc! 



phill said:


> I'm crunching crazy at the moment, I have a total of 8 machines that I use daily if the weather and sun are good, solar panels help with the power requirements
> 
> I've no idea which way I'm headed but I try and do it for others as well as I've had a family and some friends pass away of cancer so...  It's my little bit too



Wow that's a lot of pc's, I got 1 laptop, 1 desktop lol. How many have a 1680 in them?


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Wow that's a lot of pc's, I got 1 laptop, 1 desktop lol. How many have a 1680 in them?


Sadly none currently  

Most of the PCs I use on a daily basis are Ryzen (six in total for the moment) and then the three Intel based systems I use are two servers I have downstairs.  They are a R620 and a R730, the R620 has two 10C 20T CPUs in and the R730 has two 12C 24T CPUs in.   The other is a 6700K which runs Rosetta for the WCG and our Rosetta team for TPU    I plan to change things around a little if I can... 

I have a plan that I'm looking to get rid of the two 12C CPUs and put in some 16C 32T CPUs in each of them.  If I can get anymore servers from work, they will end up testing servers for my IT work and job for progression etc.  I'll post it all up in my project thread from my signature...  It needs a bit of an update I think soon enough anyways


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 23, 2020)

phill said:


> Sadly none currently
> 
> Most of the PCs I use on a daily basis are Ryzen (six in total for the moment) and then the three Intel based systems I use are two servers I have downstairs.  They are a R620 and a R730, the R620 has two 10C 20T CPUs in and the R730 has two 12C 24T CPUs in.   The other is a 6700K which runs Rosetta for the WCG and our Rosetta team for TPU    I plan to change things around a little if I can...
> 
> I have a plan that I'm looking to get rid of the two 12C CPUs and put in some 16C 32T CPUs in each of them.  If I can get anymore servers from work, they will end up testing servers for my IT work and job for progression etc.  I'll post it all up in my project thread from my signature...  It needs a bit of an update I think soon enough anyways



What? Get the fuck out of here! LOL Seriously I'm joking...didn't you have a 1680 not long ago or how did you even get in/on here? Love to have you just partially wondering if my memory was going and you never had a 1680 just enjoyed the chat about the old tech.



Pugheaven said:


> Yeah I'm running 4,600ghz 24/7 with speedstep enabled on 1.352v and it's fine, however to run benchmarking at 4,747mhz requires 1.40 and to run 4,800mhz require 1.41 which are both too high imo even under water so I'm happy chugging along at a nice solid cold 4,600mhz. I've had this run in Windows at 4,923mhz for a few minutes but why bother trying to push and then break a great CPU. Probably in the top 3 clocking chips ever, not bad to have it equaling the 3700x AMD series for a fraction of the cost



I'm still anxious to see temps at the 4.7+ stress tests and if you can get 4.8 ghz to run stable whatsoever, I'd LOVE to see that!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> What? Get the fuck out of here! LOL Seriously I'm joking...didn't you have a 1680 not long ago or how did you even get in/on here? Love to have you just partially wondering if my memory was going and you never had a 1680 just enjoyed the chat about the old tech.


I'll get my coat!!  

I was after one a while ago, been after one for awhile to be honest but as always things get in the way or I can't ever find one at a price I wish to buy it for.    That said there's a 1680 V2 I'm tempted with on Ebay simply because they are just going for a little over £110 (I think $150 each...) and I was thinking, that's pretty damn good to be honest, so....  My mate over in the US has some cash from me, so I might say to him to buy me one or two...  We'll see..  I'll count up my X79 boards and see how I go! :lol:  I think two of them would be very welcoming to a 8C 16T unlocked Xeon......

I always enjoy tech chat...   Thing is, I'm not bothered if it's brand new or 20 years old, hardware is hardware.  We all used it, 20 years ago or 2 minutes ago when those wonderful looking 5 series AMD Ryzen's come out....  
I respect it all and love it all.  This is half my problem and if you look at the project log in my sig, you'll understand why I enjoy it all 

I know the first page or so, there was a lot of chatter about why do I have all that 'old crap' and it was quite surprising that this being a tech site, some don't get that some people enjoy tech from all ages and whatever.  I don't just enjoy all the new stuff, heck I was testing out DDR2 today with an MSI P45 board and a Q6600!!  

But I digress, pop your head in there and take a look    I love it all @dalekdukesboy   It's why I love posting all over the place on this amazing forum


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll get my coat!!
> 
> I was after one a while ago, been after one for awhile to be honest but as always things get in the way or I can't ever find one at a price I wish to buy it for.    That said there's a 1680 V2 I'm tempted with on Ebay simply because they are just going for a little over £110 (I think $150 each...) and I was thinking, that's pretty damn good to be honest, so....  My mate over in the US has some cash from me, so I might say to him to buy me one or two...  We'll see..  I'll count up my X79 boards and see how I go! :lol:  I think two of them would be very welcoming to a 8C 16T unlocked Xeon......
> 
> ...



God you got a lot of hardware, I'm jealous....I still have a core 2 duo hanging around and a tpower t45 board or whatever it was called that could do really high FSB clocks. My first computer was an intel Tandy (made by Radioshack I believe) 8086...followed by a 386 .


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2020)

I'll see if I can get some newer and updated photo's..  I've still got some hardware over in the US my mate is hopefully going to test for me soon and then I'll arrange getting it all shipped over   There's always something on the list that I'd like to get, so I've got to be good now considering Christmas is not going to be too much longer away, so best get saving or doing something for the girls....  

I'm not sure PC hardware tho, is going to be their thing  

I was using a Core2Quad today, brings back some great memories    First water cooling loop and all sorts..  I'm pretty sure I have some pictures of the build...  How bad is that!?! lol

Oh was there anything there that you liked the look of?  Anything catch your eye?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll see if I can get some newer and updated photo's..  I've still got some hardware over in the US my mate is hopefully going to test for me soon and then I'll arrange getting it all shipped over   There's always something on the list that I'd like to get, so I've got to be good now considering Christmas is not going to be too much longer away, so best get saving or doing something for the girls....
> 
> I'm not sure PC hardware tho, is going to be their thing
> 
> ...



Well....glad to hear that and do you mean anything in your list of "stuff" that caught my eye because you'd consider selling it or just a general question?


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well....glad to hear that and do you mean anything in your list of "stuff" that caught my eye because you'd consider selling it or just a general question?


Just a general statement to be honest   I'm not sure if you can tell, but I tend not to sell my hardware any more......


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 25, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'm still anxious to see temps at the 4.7+ stress tests and if you can get 4.8 ghz to run stable whatsoever, I'd LOVE to see that!


Soz, only just been back on, been busy bulding a home cinema lol. Ahahah, yeah when I said one of th top 3 chips evr I meant the 1860v2 in general not mine rofl.

I'll try and get some temps over, I generally run something like OCCT or AIDA FPU stress test to get the maximum tests as most tests don't tes FPU computations and thus dont' stress the CPU to it's max. Give me a list of what you want me to test and for how long and I'll get something over this week hopefully at 4.6/4.7/4.8 but won't be able to get stabl;e at 4.9 no chance...

As for the rads, running a 240mm at the bottom, a 240mm in the top and a 360 in the rear so that's what... 840mm of radiators and running a clocked and voltage upgraded 5700xt as well soon to be a Big Navi....

Here's the rig as is now... with the 3 rads... not bad for old tech hahaha... technically it's based on 7 - 8 year old tech rof and still running 1440/4k fine lol This is the complete spec:

*MAIN SYSTEM – THE CHAOS ENGINE 4*
*Monitor: *3 x electriQ 28" 4K Ultra HD HDR 1ms Free Sync Gaming Monitor (EIQ-284KMB-HDR)
*Processor*: Intel E5-Xeon 1680 V2 8 Core/16 Thread @4605MHz Ivy Bridge (1.350v) EP/EX
*Motherboard*: Asus Sabertooth X79 TUF Gaming
*Graphics Card*: Sapphire Radeon 5700XT 50th Anniversary 8GB @2200/1800MHz (1.200mv)
*RAM*: 64GB Kingston Hyper_X_ DDR3 1866mhz Quad Channel (3722mhz) @10-11-10-30-2T
*PSU*: Leadex Super Flower 1600W GOLD 90+
*SSD & Storage*:

1 x Sabrent 2TB Rocket NVMe PCIe 4.0 M.2 (3,500MB/s Read & Write, Windows OS/Applications)
1 x Sabrent 2TB Rocket NVMe PCIe 4.0 M.2 (3,500MB/s Read & Write, Games Drive)
2 x Samsung 840 Evo Pro SSD in RAID0 (Clone of main Windows OS/Application Drive)
1 x 10TB Seagate Barracuda Pro, 7,200RPM HDD (Backup Drive with downloads and archiving)
1 x 4TB Seagate ST4000DM001, 5,900RPM HDD (Backup Drive with downloads and archiving)
* 
WATER COOLING PARTS
Chassis*: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic (White)
*Memory Heatsinks*: 8 x Replacement DDR3 Heatsinks (White)
*Sleeved PSU Cables*: Shakmods Premium sleeved cables (White).

1 x 24 Pin E-ATX Power Extension Cable (White)
1 x 8 Pin CPU Power 12v Extension Cable (White)
2 x 8 Pin PCIE Power Extension Cable (White)
2 x 6 Pin PCIE Power Extension Cable (White)
1 x Motherboard Pin (USB etc) Extension Cable (White)
1 x SATA Extension Cable (White)
*Water In-line Temperature Sensor*: Barrow Black Digital OLED Display Thermometer - A66
*Chassis & Radiator Fans*: 7 x AIGO Aurora C5 120mm RGB fans
*Water Pump*: Barrow Water-cooling DDC Pump, PWM Combination Pumps, LRC 2.0 RGB
*Water Reservoir*: Barrow Waterway LRC 2.0 RGB Panel (Front) Lian Li PC-011 Dynamic
*CPU Waterblock*: Barrow CPU Water Block use for Intel X99 X299 Socket LGA2011 2066 Acrylic AURA RGB Light Copper Radiator Block (LTYK3X-04-V2)
*GPU Waterblock*: Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Water Block
*Waterloop Coolant*: 3 x EK-Cryo Fuel Clear 1L Premix Water-cooling Fluid
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow 5 x OD14mm rigid compression level adjuster fittings (White)
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow 14 x OD14mm rigid compression fittings (White)
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow 11 x Rotary 90 Degree OD14mm Tube Compression Fitting (White)
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow T Virus Spiral Suspension tank LRC 2.0 RGB (black end with white virus) *NOT USED YET
Rigid Fittings: *Barrow 14mm mini sealing ball valve with tap (white)
*Rigid Fittings: *2 x Barrow 14mm “time” series manual tightening lock sealing plug
*Rigid Fittings*: Barrow LRC 2.0 RGB Flow Indicator
*Hard Water Tubes*: Barrow 10 x OD14mm PETG 500mm clear rigid tubes
*Radiators*: 1 x 360mm, 2 x 240mm Radiators (White)
*Chassis RGB Controller:* Barrow 16 x Way MOLEX Power 5/12v LRC 2.0 RGB Controller with Remote
*Fan RGB Controller:* AIGO Aurora 10 x Way SATA Power 5/12v LRC 2.0 RGB Controller with Remote
*Chassis & Motherboard Screws: *10 x M3 Aluminium Computer PC Case Fully Threaded Knurled Thumb Screws Bolts (Black)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Soz, only just been back on, been busy bulding a home cinema lol. Ahahah, yeah when I said one of th top 3 chips evr I meant the 1860v2 in general not mine rofl.
> 
> I'll try and get some temps over, I generally run something like OCCT or AIDA FPU stress test to get the maximum tests as most tests don't tes FPU computations and thus dont' stress the CPU to it's max. Give me a list of what you want me to test and for how long and I'll get something over this week hopefully at 4.6/4.7/4.8 but won't be able to get stabl;e at 4.9 no chance...
> 
> ...



No, 4.9 ghz stable is a lot more voltage than is wise as well as an insane amount of cooling...I'd be impressed to see 4.75-4.8 ghz stable. I can do 4.75-4.77 or so myself but still tinkering with that. All I can say is that pc is a work of art, I could just ist and stare at it for it's looks alone even if the hardware was complete crap lol. Mine is such a mess in comparison...other than the rads though do you have many fans I don't really see any unless they are on side cover to keep VRMS and board itself cool.


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 25, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> No, 4.9 ghz stable is a lot more voltage than is wise as well as an insane amount of cooling...I'd be impressed to see 4.75-4.8 ghz stable. I can do 4.75-4.77 or so myself but still tinkering with that. All I can say is that pc is a work of art, I could just ist and stare at it for it's looks alone even if the hardware was complete crap lol. Mine is such a mess in comparison...other than the rads though do you have many fans I don't really see any unless they are on side cover to keep VRMS and board itself cool.


Yeah was my first water cool build that one this year around May when Covid etc came in, thought I'd switch my gear over to something else... the other PC now in the second rig is below... always just used fans before. Nope, the only fans you see there are the rads, all exhaustive through the rads and create negative pressure who a few frown on, however for me, the vents in the Lian Li case allow them to suck the air in, never had any problems with temps in this thing at the moment so... long may it continue  So basically it's 7 fans and all of them on rads and they are SILENT running 1,200rpm each.


*MAIN SYSTEM – THE CHAOS ENGINE 3*
*Monitor: *1 x electriQ 28" 4K Ultra HD HDR 1ms Free Sync Gaming Monitor (EIQ-284KMB-HDR)
*Processor*: Intel i7-Intel 3970x Extreme 6 Core/12 Thread @4630MHz Sandy Bridge-E (1.375v)
*Motherboard*: Asus Sabertooth X79 TUF Gaming
*Graphics Card*: 2 x Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX570 8GB @1410/1800MHz in Crossfire
*RAM*: 64GB GEIL CORSA EVO DDR3 1600mhz Quad Channel (3200mhz) @10-10-10-28-1T
*PSU*: Leadex Super Flower 1200W GOLD 90+
*SSD & Storage*:

2 x Intel SSD in RAID0 (1,000MB/s – 500MB/s Read & Write, Windows OS/Applications)
1 x 4TB Seagate ST4000DM001, 5,900RPM HDD (Backup Drive with downloads and archiving)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Yeah was my first water cool build that one... always just used fans before. Nope, the only fans you see there are the rads, all exhaustive through the rads and create negative pressure who a few frown on, however for me, the vents in the Lian Li case allow them to suck the air in, never had any problems with temps in this thing at the moment so... long may it continue  So basically it's 7 fans and all of them on rads and they are SILENT running 1,200rpm each.



Hahaha my fans are NOT silent atm I have a few screamers on it but I have them toned done with controller, what cfm are your fans? I also wonder what kind of pump you have and how many gph it does? Having 3 rads helps obviously but still I have 2 and I don't have my graphics card on one.


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 26, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Hahaha my fans are NOT silent atm I have a few screamers on it but I have them toned done with controller, what cfm are your fans? I also wonder what kind of pump you have and how many gph it does? Having 3 rads helps obviously but still I have 2 and I don't have my graphics card on one.



Airflow: 38cfm 
Fan Speed: 1500(+/-10%) RPM
Sound Level; 23.5 dBA

Sure there's better out there and 100% way better fans, the Corsairs I have in the 2nd rig are something like 70cfm, but then they're so noisy... and it's always finding that balance. 

The pump, not sure on the stats and I don't have a flow meter which when I upgrade to Big Navi I'll be slapping one in as I'm interested in the gph myself tbh. Haven't a clue, just a boggo Barrow DDC pump, dont' really know the specifics tbh.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Airflow: 38cfm
> Fan Speed: 1500(+/-10%) RPM
> Sound Level; 23.5 dBA
> 
> ...



You must have a powerful pump, because to run at speeds you're at with such low flow fans and if you're temps are good...then the loop itself is very efficient.


----------



## Pugheaven (Oct 26, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> You must have a powerful pump, because to run at speeds you're at with such low flow fans and if you're temps are good...then the loop itself is very efficient.


Yeah I'm only running the pump at 50% because this seems to keep the flow at the right point i.e. keeping the water in the rads long enough to exhaust but not fast enough that the flow simply pushes the water through the rads too fast and thus heatsoak into the pipes the case... which is NOT what you want. People automatically think that faster the pump is the better, nope... you don't want water spending most of it's life in the pipes, you have to get the flow rate right to enable the rads to do their job... what I've found is if I max the pump, the water temps go up, hence my theory previously... it's all about experimenting and also depends what's in your loop etc, thickness of rads, CFM, flow rate, ambient air... all adds up and it took me a while to realise that fast flow does NOT equal colder water as stupid as that sounds. The pipes keep the heat in, you in theory would want all your water in the rads and thus let them do their job!

As for temps... in a normal working office...

Just been running AID64 FPU for 30 minutes whilst 24/7 running folding at home on the GPU and the CPU temps maxed at on one of the cores 84C after 10 minutes... but thats' using the FPU stress test which is mental i.e. like Prime95 etc. That's also with the GPU at full whack in the look as well. When you run Prime95, AID64 FPU or OCCT benches, they're not really realistic BUT they're fantastic for stability and if you can control temps using those, in 24/7 use you'll be no where near those temps.

In Normal benchmarks they never go out of the high 60s i.e. I switched to the "Stress CPU" in AIDA64 and the maximum CPU temp on any core after 10 minutes was 68C which was also running the GPU 100% folding...  That's in my room which was showing 19.5c as ambient if that's any help.

When I have the patio doors open recently when I was benchmarking, the ambient was down to 13C and the CPU's never go above 59C on full normal load...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Yeah I'm only running the pump at 50% because this seems to keep the flow at the right point i.e. keeping the water in the rads long enough to exhaust but not fast enough that the flow simply pushes the water through the rads too fast and thus heatsoak into the pipes the case... which is NOT what you want. People automatically think that faster the pump is the better, nope... you don't want water spending most of it's life in the pipes, you have to get the flow rate right to enable the rads to do their job... what I've found is if I max the pump, the water temps go up, hence my theory previously... it's all about experimenting and also depends what's in your loop etc, thickness of rads, CFM, flow rate, ambient air... all adds up and it took me a while to realise that fast flow does NOT equal colder water as stupid as that sounds. The pipes keep the heat in, you in theory would want all your water in the rads and thus let them do their job!
> 
> As for temps... in a normal working office...
> 
> ...



True, I have logically gone through what you said in my own head before and realized there has to be a "balance" of good flow to keep replacing the hot water from CPU with cool water from rads/fans, but not so fast it just blows through and the rads/fans don't do their job properly cooling water...for heck of it, I have my pump on full I'm gonna try couple lower settings just to see what it does, I never have before





This is what my setup does with 4 gigs of memory tested with intel burntest and flow on pump on full....



dalekdukesboy said:


> True, I have logically gone through what you said in my own head before and realized there has to be a "balance" of good flow to keep replacing the hot water from CPU with cool water from rads/fans, but not so fast it just blows through and the rads/fans don't do their job properly cooling water...for heck of it, I have my pump on full I'm gonna try couple lower settings just to see what it does, I never have before
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my setup does with 4 gigs of memory tested with intel burntest and flow on pump on full....



Granted didn't let it cool down much but I ran same test with couple inbetween settings and always ran hotter, it appears if anything I could benefit from more flow not less...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Yeah was my first water cool build that one this year around May when Covid etc came in, thought I'd switch my gear over to something else... the other PC now in the second rig is below... always just used fans before. Nope, the only fans you see there are the rads, all exhaustive through the rads and create negative pressure who a few frown on, however for me, the vents in the Lian Li case allow them to suck the air in, never had any problems with temps in this thing at the moment so... long may it continue  So basically it's 7 fans and all of them on rads and they are SILENT running 1,200rpm each.
> 
> 
> *MAIN SYSTEM – THE CHAOS ENGINE 3*
> ...



As I said in another post your builds are really good looking....I'm going to have to bite bullet and show you the frankenstein wire monster I have! LOL. I will say I had to modify stuff and there are tons of fans so would be very hard to manage all those wires and hide them or route them in a good way! I'll do it however and bite my pride and just admit I'm a hack and a hayseed hick pc builder who's the equivalent of the guys with Trans Am's and Camaro's up on blocks with no wheels on them .


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 28, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Just been running AID64 FPU for 30 minutes whilst 24/7 running folding at home on the GPU and the CPU temps maxed at on one of the cores 84C after 10 minutes... but thats' using the FPU stress test which is mental i.e. like Prime95 etc. That's also with the GPU at full whack in the look as well. When you run Prime95, AID64 FPU or OCCT benches, they're not really realistic BUT they're fantastic for stability and if you can control temps using those, in 24/7 use you'll be no where near those temps.
> 
> In Normal benchmarks they never go out of the high 60s i.e. I switched to the "Stress CPU" in AIDA64 and the maximum CPU temp on any core after 10 minutes was 68C which was also running the GPU 100% folding...  That's in my room which was showing 19.5c as ambient if that's any help.
> 
> When I have the patio doors open recently when I was benchmarking, the ambient was down to 13C and the CPU's never go above 59C on full normal load...



Just for shits and giggles I ran the Aida test and stressed everything but the disk and I have fans set on a curve and they rarely kicked in because the temp never went high enough long enough but two cores hit 78 degrees the rest were 74-77 so it ran pretty cool and that is at 4.75 ghz. I have to check which core is the one that controls the fans kicking in is it automatically core # 0? I'm honestly not sure, you just set it in bios the temps you want fans to kick in at and what percent they run but that's something I never really am sure of. At idle just fyi the cores are 25-33 so it's a pretty cool running rig overall.


----------



## drizzler (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey, anyone running a MSI Big Bang 2 here and was able to use commandrate 1 at ramspeeds above 2000+? 

Even at 4 dimms i am not able to use commandrate 1, with my rampage formula 2800 was no problem with commandrate 1, same sticks.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 6, 2020)

@*dalekdukesboy*
What's your opinion on the 1680 v2 when compared to todays CPUs? 
I'm thinking of replacing my 3930k for extra cores and small IPC gain, but looking at the prices they are still around 200€ - which is quite a lot of money for such old tech.
My plan is also to replace my GPU since it's not keeping up with todays games even for 1200p gaming (I like cranking up the graphics quality to max), so I was thinking of maybe going for the 1680 V2 with an RTX 3060Ti (still waiting for release and reviews) which IMO should be enough for 60fps and settings maxed out.

The alternative is the 1650 v2 which goes for under 100€ - but I don't gain any core count or significant cache increase.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 7, 2020)

I have two 1680 V2's. They destroy all other X79 CPU's. Performance is extremely close to a X99 5960X at the same clock speed. I got mine off Ebay for $150 USD each.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 8, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I have two 1680 V2's. They destroy all other X79 CPU's. Performance is extremely close to a X99 5960X at the same clock speed. I got mine off Ebay for $150 USD each.



This.


----------



## drizzler (Nov 9, 2020)

dalekdukesboy said:


> True, I have logically gone through what you said in my own head before and realized there has to be a "balance" of good flow to keep replacing the hot water from CPU with cool water from rads/fans, but not so fast it just blows through and the rads/fans don't do their job properly cooling water...for heck of it, I have my pump on full I'm gonna try couple lower settings just to see what it does, I never have before
> 
> View attachment 173441
> 
> ...



Hey, is this with 125 bclk and125 strap or 100 / 125? If it is 125 / 125 how have you managed to get your vcrore to drop while idling? with my formula the idle voltages are gone with 125 / 125


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 10, 2020)

drizzler said:


> Hey, is this with 125 bclk and125 strap or 100 / 125? If it is 125 / 125 how have you managed to get your vcrore to drop while idling? with my formula the idle voltages are gone with 125 / 125



This is with 125 strap and no idea how it even did that....I wondered myself how it happened when I took screenshot and noticed it lol.


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 12, 2020)

When multi is fully unlocked, strap doesn't matter that much.
On my board, strap at 125MHz makes Vcore static (while 100MHz works fine while idle) :/


----------



## drizzler (Nov 12, 2020)

yeah that how it usually works, maybe just a cpu-z bug @ screenshot


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 13, 2020)

repman244 said:


> @*dalekdukesboy*
> What's your opinion on the 1680 v2 when compared to todays CPUs?
> I'm thinking of replacing my 3930k for extra cores and small IPC gain, but looking at the prices they are still around 200€ - which is quite a lot of money for such old tech.
> My plan is also to replace my GPU since it's not keeping up with todays games even for 1200p gaming (I like cranking up the graphics quality to max), so I was thinking of maybe going for the 1680 V2 with an RTX 3060Ti (still waiting for release and reviews) which IMO should be enough for 60fps and settings maxed out.
> ...



Hurry up and get a 1680 so we can see it lol. Seriously though I hope you can find one for a reasonable price and use it, you will notice the difference...

I also have a random stupid noob to watercooling question, can I install a 2nd pump (I know I can) but would it help me at all if I suspect my flow is less than optimal going through two pretty big rads?


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 13, 2020)

Somebody has more than 10 on Ebay for $150 USD each but no free shipping. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon...976682&hash=item1aa030ddb7:g:XOIAAOSwwoledH1L


----------



## repman244 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes I saw that, but after import duties, the price is the same if I buy it from Germany.
Still haven't decided if it's worth to upgrade my CPU and stay with X79 or build a new system which won't be cheap since I want to stay with a similar system (quad channel RAM and high number of PCIe).
And looking at the motherboards for newer systems - they don't even offer the same number of PCI-e slots as they used to.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Nov 18, 2020)

well, since this isnt my main setup anymore, i went for some ocing, the results are...interesting 

Limits: 4,9GHZ for 1 core, 4,6 for 4 core and 4,5 for all @1,385vcore

actually dont know if this is good or not, i mean the vcore is rather high  




p.s. this is still so much more fun than ocing haswell-ep ...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey guys just to let you know I upgraded my CPU from Xeon 2650 V2 8c/16t to the Xeon 2697 V2 12c/24t....also I managed to OC this cpu via bclk on 115,2Mhz bus speed so cpu now working on 3,456Mhz on all cores + turbo boosting up to the 4,032Mhz and it's 100% stable on only 1,175v
here some benchmark-results bellow....




Temps are also great....under heavy-load in Cinebench R23 loong runs CPU max temp was 77c on my modest air cooler....


----------



## j1n101 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey there,

I just bought a Rampage 4 Extreme and a 4960x (engineering sample) for some cheap money, paired with 2 sticks of Corsair 2x8gb 2133mhz c11

Everything is running fine with a light overclock at 4.0ghz all cores but I can't higher > when I set ratio to 41, with whatever settings change in bios, it doesn't even boot or post, just infinite restart and I have to clear cmos to acces bios again...

Should I try BCLK overclock or is this an ES CPU issue ?

And btw, you talk about Xeon E5 1680 v2, but what about an E5 2667 v2 ? Looks the same on paper


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 26, 2020)

j1n101 said:


> And btw, you talk about Xeon E5 1680 v2, but what about an E5 2667 v2 ? Looks the same on paper


Xeons E5 2600 series are locked cpu's and basically you can OC them but only via BCLK and that depends how good particular chip is,your mobo,memory....usually on BCLK you can expect somewhere around 103-105 but sometimes it is possible to reach more... I have 2650 V2 before where I managed to OC on BCLK up to the 113,4 and now I have 2697 V2 that goes up to the 115,2(Golden Cpu)that gives me 3,456Mhz on all 12c/24t cores and turbo up to the 4,032Mhz on few cores which is Great but still 1680 V2 easily can hit 4,2Ghz-4,5Ghz and with a bit of tweaking you can see that some guys in here hitting much higher speeds than that....
P.S.if you or anyone else is interested I tested both of those Xeons so you can see the results when they are OC and how that is compared with today's cpu's
Link:"Old"Xeon 2697 V2 and Xeon 2650 V2"Overclocked"and Benchmarked!!!



j1n101 said:


> I just bought a Rampage 4 Extreme and a 4960x (engineering sample) for some cheap money, paired with 2 sticks of Corsair 2x8gb 2133mhz c11
> 
> Everything is running fine with a light overclock at 4.0ghz all cores but I can't higher > when I set ratio to 41, with whatever settings change in bios, it doesn't even boot or post, just infinite restart and I have to clear cmos to acces bios again...
> 
> Should I try BCLK overclock or is this an ES CPU issue ?


Well you can try BCLK and see how that goes also maybe you need more"juice"on your Vcore,VCCSA,VTT,PLL.....but it is possible that your particular chip can't do more then what you already achieved considering that is ES it is quite possible ....If you have time to play with OC and you like it then go for it man,your motherboard is just perfect for that just stay safe with the voltages......GL


----------



## j1n101 (Nov 26, 2020)

The previous owner was running everything at stock voltage and frequencies, so I don't know how this ES CPU is limited (I've heard some ES were good for oc too)


The 1680 v2 is still quiet expensive at the moment, do you know which xeon 6c/12t is unlocked ? Because if I have troubles with my current CPU maybe I can purchase a similar xeon to seee how it goe


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 26, 2020)

Well basically All series 1000 is unlocked now when it comes to the 6 cores you can go with Xeon 1650 which is  equivalent to the I7 3930k or you can go with the 1650 V2(4930k/4960x)....they are pretty close in performance tho' all  V2 Xeons are done in 22nm which means less power/heat then older 32nm tech.....but my advice to you is first try a bit more tweaking and OC  your current 4960X and see how that goes....btw. your CPU is X and have a bit more L3 Cache(15mb) which should give you among other things a bit better performance in gaming.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 26, 2020)

Too bad your 4960X is an ES. I sold my 4960X earlier this year, bought an E5 1680 V2 and turned a profit of over $100 after Ebay fees. The 1680 V2 is nearly identical in performance to a 5960X. There are 1680 V2's for $150 on Ebay at the moment, the same price I paid each for the two I have and half of what I paid for my 5960X.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 26, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Too bad your 4960X is an ES. I sold my 4960X earlier this year, bought an E5 1680 V2 and turned a profit of over $100 after Ebay fees. The 1680 V2 is nearly identical in performance to a 5960X. There are 1680 V2's for $150 on Ebay at the moment, the same price I paid each for the two I have and half of what I paid for my 5960X.


Yeah those Extreme(X)CPU's are still very expensive....you make a good deal @bobbybluz 1680 V2 is awesome CPU and it's paired well with that R9 Fury X.....I get one of those Fury cards (Just R9 Fury non X)really cheap(75€)recently...I guess I was a bit curious how it will perform so I did a bit testing and it was beating in every game/benchmark my RX 480 8gb so I sold RX 480 and I keep R9 Fury + I earn few bucks on a side as RX 480 is still holds the price....


----------



## j1n101 (Nov 26, 2020)

Well I tried different setups, with high vcore, vtt, etc, but still safe voltage, boosting the % capability, even lowered the ram frequency to 1600mhz but still no post, just showing a couple of error codes on the motherboard and among them : 5A, which is internal CPU error... seems like it's not made to get past 4.0ghz, too bad for an extreme CPU

I also tried oc with CPU strap, able to get windows with 125mhz x 32 for a 4.0ghz, but with 33 still no boot


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 26, 2020)

They ain't called engineered sample for nothing....tho' still 4Ghz ain't that bad you should do some testing/benchmarkng and post your results here so that you/us can compare that and then you can decide is it worth for you to get some other CPU....


----------



## j1n101 (Nov 26, 2020)

I have it for 1 month actually, I previously had a 3770K @4.2ghz and I was CPU limited most of the time in recent games... with this one even @4.0ghz only, it's still a big improve

It runs really smooth with a GTX1080 for 1080p gaming, on the new Assassin Creed I compared with a R5 3600 / RTX 2060 and I have the same average framerate on high / very high presets, that's enough for me and I'm sure it would be good for Cyberpunk 2077

I don't think there will be a huge difference with a Xeon @4.5ghz, I mean only for gaming purpose


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 26, 2020)

j1n101 said:


> I have it for 1 month actually, I previously had a 3770K @4.2ghz and I was CPU limited most of the time in recent games... with this one even @4.0ghz only, it's still a big improve
> 
> It runs really smooth with a GTX1080 for 1080p gaming, on the new Assassin Creed I compared with a R5 3600 / RTX 2060 and I have the same average framerate on high / very high presets, that's enough for me and I'm sure it would be good for Cyberpunk 2077
> 
> I don't think there will be a huge difference with a Xeon @4.5ghz, I mean only for gaming purpose


Yeah certainly that is a big improvement over the 3770k....also you have a solid GPU and I am sure that even the stock 4960X can handle that GPU with no problems so OC on 4Ghz on all cores ain't bad at all....
Again feel free to do some 3Dmark/Fire Strike/Time Spy,unigine Heaven + maybe some Cinebench R15/R20 and Passmark9/10 post your results here and you can see and compare it...also there are other threads on this site with various benchmarks so you can see the results there and see how your RIG stands......GL


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 26, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah those Extreme(X)CPU's are still very expensive....you make a good deal @bobbybluz 1680 V2 is awesome CPU and it's paired well with that R9 Fury X.....I get one of those Fury cards (Just R9 Fury non X)really cheap(75€)recently...I guess I was a bit curious how it will perform so I did a bit testing and it was beating in every game/benchmark my RX 480 8gb so I sold RX 480 and I keep R9 Fury + I earn few bucks on a side as RX 480 is still holds the price....


I have XFX R9 Fury X's in both of my 1680 V2 rigs plus in my 5960X box. I got them cheap locally off Craigslist. With the liquid cooling they run very cool.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 26, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I have XFX R9 Fury X's in both of my 1680 V2 rigs plus in my 5960X box. I got them cheap locally off Craigslist. With the liquid cooling they run very cool.


I have Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury I modded bios so now it's  working on 1070Mhz it's a minor OC(stock was 1020Mhz)I could OC up to the 1100Mhz but everything above 1070 required a lot more voltages and it's just not worth it....on this speed runs cool&stable I like this card performs really good and the thermal solution by Sapphire is great card max temps are around 65c-67c.....only problem is the 4Gb of Vram buffer tho' so far I didn't have any problems with that......it is 4gb but it is HBM so it's fast...really fast...
P.S.Do you have any benchmark results Fire Strike/Time Spy Unigine Heaven?I will just like to compare how big is the difference between Fury and Fury x.....


----------



## j1n101 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sorry I'm not really a bench guy, I just tried Cinebench R20 tho, got less than 2500 all cores, pretty weak

And I was wondering if the 1680 v2 is compatible with the asus rampage 4 extreme ? Because it's not list as a supported cpu


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2020)

j1n101 said:


> Sorry I'm not really a bench guy, I just tried Cinebench R20 tho, got less than 2500 all cores, pretty weak
> 
> And I was wondering if the 1680 v2 is compatible with the asus rampage 4 extreme ? Because it's not list as a supported cpu


2500 cb is not a bad scores for a 6c/12t almost good as Ryzen 1600 also Cine R20 using AVX 2 and X79 platform do not support that so it is normal to have a bit lower results it will be good If you can do a Time Spy&Fire Strike benchmarks you can download Free 3DMark HERE so that we can see your CPU&GPU scores
I am pretty sure that your mobo supports 1680 V2 you will need to update your bios first if is not updated already but take it easy let see first how's your RIG handling the things before you decide to upgrade.....also read first on the net about other people with the same board&1680 V2 to be 100% sure...


----------



## j1n101 (Nov 27, 2020)

Yep I won't buy anything now but an 8 cores could be interesting as gaming need more and more cpu threads with time, 6c/12t is the sweet spot at the moment


I'm just kinda frustrated to have an "extreme" platform and not being able to push it to the limit


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 27, 2020)

j1n101 said:


> Yep I won't buy anything now but an 8 cores could be interesting as gaming need more and more cpu threads with time, 6c/12t is the sweet spot at the moment
> 
> 
> I'm just kinda frustrated to have an "extreme" platform and not being able to push it to the limit


I totally get you and listen I am not saying to you to not buy 1680 V2 IF you have the money to spend then go for it man it's great cpu....but if you are on the budget then really there is not such a need for upgrade most likely with that same GPU (GTX 1080) you will not notice difference or it will be really minimal.....


----------



## j1n101 (Dec 7, 2020)

Yep but just for fun, I'll probably going to buy a 2667 V2, still overclockable with cpu strap or bclk, and you get a 8 cores 16 threads cpu @4ghz minimum, for only ~70€


----------



## itsKabini (Dec 8, 2020)

Hey guys, I've been running an x79 system (rampage 4 extreme, e5-2687w) for a long time and am thinking now is a pretty good time to look into overclockin. I'm pretty sure the CPU is bottlenecking my GPU (vega 64) in rome 2 total war as my FPS is quite low but with quite a low GPU usage. 

I'm planning to turn off hyperthreading to get a few more FPS, as I doubt many games need more than 8 threads, but do I need a modded BIOS to overclock the CPU? I didn't do enough research when replacing my i7-3820 and now realise I have a CPU with a locked multiplier. I know I can change the bclk, but from what I remember this could cause a lot of stability problems for other parts of the system with even a small change.

Any links to overclocking guides or modded bios threads would be appreciated. I had a quick look through this thread but couldn't really find an "introductory guide" to x79 overclocking with locked multipliers.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 8, 2020)

itsKabini said:


> Hey guys, I've been running an x79 system (rampage 4 extreme, e5-2687w) for a long time and am thinking now is a pretty good time to look into overclockin. I'm pretty sure the CPU is bottlenecking my GPU (vega 64) in rome 2 total war as my FPS is quite low but with quite a low GPU usage.
> 
> I'm planning to turn off hyperthreading to get a few more FPS, as I doubt many games need more than 8 threads, but do I need a modded BIOS to overclock the CPU? I didn't do enough research when replacing my i7-3820 and now realise I have a CPU with a locked multiplier. I know I can change the bclk, but from what I remember this could cause a lot of stability problems for other parts of the system with even a small change.
> 
> Any links to overclocking guides or modded bios threads would be appreciated. I had a quick look through this thread but couldn't really find an "introductory guide" to x79 overclocking with locked multipliers.


Only way to OC locked Xeons is by rising the base clock(BCLK)so if you have some decent motherboard you can try and see how far you can go....go slow first try to see if everything is stable on 103,105 BCLK and if it is then go more&more......I personally atm have Xeon 2697 V2 and it is OC via BCLK on 115,2 also before I have Xeon 2650 V2 and it was OC up to the 113,4 so it is possible to reach some more then decent speeds just go easy step by step.....


----------



## itsKabini (Dec 8, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Only way to OC locked Xeons is by rising the base clock(BCLK)so if you have some decent motherboard you can try and see how far you can go....go slow first try to see if everything is stable on 103,105 BCLK and if it is then go more&more......I personally atm have Xeon 2697 V2 and it is OC via BCLK on 115,2 also before I have Xeon 2650 V2 and it was OC up to the 113,4 so it is possible to reach some more then decent speeds just go easy step by step.....


Ah that's a shame, is it possible to set the multiplier strap to 1.25 and then turn the multipliers down to access the full range of frequencies? Or would I have to just hope that my chip can handle regular multipliers at 1.25x (4.75GHz boost).

I'll try the BCLK method tonight and see where it gets me. Whats a reasonable voltage to be using for the CPU? Is it just dependant on what temperature it causes.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 8, 2020)

itsKabini said:


> Ah that's a shame, is it possible to set the multiplier strap to 1.25 and then turn the multipliers down to access the full range of frequencies? Or would I have to just hope that my chip can handle regular multipliers at 1.25x (4.75GHz boost).
> 
> I'll try the BCLK method tonight and see where it gets me. Whats a reasonable voltage to be using for the CPU? Is it just dependant on what temperature it causes.


You can try with strap but it is more likely that will only work on 100 also you can't change multipliers as those Xeons are LOCKED and as I said only way to OC is via BCLK + turbo on...
Here read THIS as I recently make this post where you can see the difference when those Xeons are OC/bclk and how they perform also you can check&compare those results with your own....


itsKabini said:


> Whats a reasonable voltage to be using for the CPU?


In my experience with the Xeons V2 the Voltage should be somewhere in between 1,1V-1,2V  tho' you have 32nm(a bit older) Xeon 2687W with higher TDP/150W so Voltage can go probably higher than my numbers still I reckon that you should try to stay bellow 1,35V

P.S.My Advice is to first do some benchmark on stock speeds(Time Spy/FireStrike,Passmark,Cinebench...etc/Save pictures) then try your best with BCLK OC and then compare it and of course you can share those results with us in here or even better on Xeon Owners Club page....GL


----------



## itsKabini (Dec 8, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You can try with strap but it is more likely that will only work on 100 also you can't change multipliers as those Xeons are LOCKED and as I said only way to OC is via BCLK + turbo on...
> Here read THIS as I recently make this post where you can see the difference when those Xeons are OC and how they perform also you can check&compare those results with your own....
> 
> In my experience with the Xeons V2 the Voltage should be somewhere in between 1,1V-1,2V  tho' you have 32nm(a bit older) Xeon 2687W with higher TDP/150W so I recon that Voltage can go probably higher than my numbers still I reckon that you should try to stay bellow 1,35V
> ...


that's unfortunate. I definitely should have done more reading around and got something that could clock a bit higher. 

It looks like there's some pretty significant gains to be had by doing it. I'll definitely make some attempts tonight and see where I get to. It's a v1 so I should be fairly safe voltage wise. if I accidentally kill it it'll be a good excuse to get one that's unlocked . Thanks for the help


----------



## j1n101 (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh, so locked mean really locked, I thought you could at least set the ratio to its turbo maximum on all cores, but you can't even do that ?

Hmm, not really useful to buy a E5 26xx in this case


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 8, 2020)

j1n101 said:


> Oh, so locked mean really locked, I thought you could at least set the ratio to its turbo maximum on all cores, but you can't even do that ?


No you can't ONLY way is via BCLK.....Turbo-Hack is possible on some X99 motherboard's but that's a different platform


j1n101 said:


> Hmm, not really useful to buy a E5 26xx in this case


That really depends of yours personal priority's and what will be the main purpose for your RIG


----------



## Sci666 (Dec 30, 2020)

iam sticking for years on my x79 platform  
i got a asus Rampage IV Extreme + 32gb 2400 ram and an E5-1680 V2 allcore 4,4 Ghz + GTX 1080  it runs and runs and runs

iam wondering what will be an adequate successor for this ?

i would only upgrade to another enthusiast platform like x299 with quadchannel ram ... not to the consumer shit with 2 channel nonsense :-D  and no AMD !

but at the other hand ..an upgrade would be very expensive with minimal advantage  i think minimum is a 10 core cpu ?


----------



## j1n101 (Dec 31, 2020)

Depends on what you will do with this setup, for gaming purpose a 1680v2 @4.4 is more than enough but the GTX1080 is getting old

Probably change GPU first, eg my 4960X / GTX1080@2000+mhz can't stand Cyberpunk properly even at 1080p, it will getting worse and worse with the new games of the next gen


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 1, 2021)

I sold my 4960X on Ebay, turned a very nice profit and bought my second E5 1680 V2 for $150. The 1680 V2 in a X79 platform is very close to a 5960X in X99 with the CPU's @4.5Ghz. I have both running identical hardware other than faster DDR4 RAM in the X99.

On the other hand I recently built another X99 rig using a Xeon E5 2683 V4 and 128GB of RAM. For video and audio production use it's far better than any X79 setup by a wide margin. 16 cores/32 threads handles video transcoding far faster and doesn't even get warm doing it. At stock clock speed (locked multiplier) with BLCK at 103.5 the 2683 V4 scores over 2,000 points higher in PassMark than my 4960X did @4.6Ghz. My two 1680 V2's and 5960X @4.5Ghz score an additional 2,000 points more with the 5960X leading at 22,768 with the 1680 V2's being slighter lower than 400 points less than that.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!

Now to the problem (note I already asked in SO SuperUser but seems the community there is missing)

Have the following machine:

CPU: s.2011 Intel E5-2660@2.6GHz with CNPS10X cooler, constant 52 to 54°C under load
Motherboard: AsRock Extreme9 (stock settings)
RAM: 8 × 4GB Kingston DDR3-1600 (tested, not faulty)
Old videocard (when shutdowns started): RX 570 with 19.8.1 driver (around 65 to 72°C max under load)
New videocard: Palit GTX1070 with 460.89 WHQL driver (around 66-67°C max under load)
Marvel RAID 1: first 2 ports × WD 120GB SSD Green (healthy)
LSI 9750-8i: RAID 10 - 4 drives 2TB Toshiba DT200 (healthy and cooled around 40°C)
PSU: Seasonic S12-II 620W
OS: Windows 8.1 x64
SouthBridge: constant 45 to 51°C, no more
VR Loop 1 from OCCT reports to 64-65°C at idle
VR Loop 2 from OCCT reports constant 27°C at idle or at full load
RX 570 was swapped due to impossibility to install the same driver on Win 8.1 x64 and when crashes happened in first 5 minutes of PC usage after OS boot. Now with GTX 1070 driver is ok, but crashes continue to occur and more randomly (in the interval 30min to 3-4 hours). The other moment is when playing games - shutdown occurs after playing around 5-10 mins. No blue screen, no nothing - just a shutdown and that's it. Cables are properly attached - this system worked at least 2 years without problems with these components

After doing some testing with OCCT their own test, this is what I've got:

Lower CPU frequency - longer OCCT test time. System survived at stock 2.2GHz, at 2.4GHz@allcores VR Loop 1 reached 98°C (while CPU is barely 50) and shutdowns despite already changed the VR thermal pads with better ones (Alphacool Thermal Pad 17W/mK)

For me there are two options for repair (assuming VRMs aren't faulty):

To replace original and crappy heatsinks with a taller ones and add fans to cool them
To replace pads with pure copper pads and add fans to cool the original heatsink contraption
Both are time consuming tasks, if someone has an idea what can be another highly plausible reason for the shutdowns

Thanks in advance


----------



## repman244 (Jan 1, 2021)

If you think it's the vrm, why don't you point a fan at it and test?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 1, 2021)

@1000Gbps I doubt that this is the VRM problem as your CPU is not OC or ram so nothing making any significant pressure on VRM also temps according to you are totally normal.....My question is do you have totally random crashes or your crashes happens on heavy CPU or GPU load?


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 1, 2021)

repman244 said:


> If you think it's the vrm, why don't you point a fan at it and test?



Good point. Sadly don't have spare fans (last week of Dec'20 everything was out of stock and not working) and what about if one of them is faulty and shutdowns the system?



Zyll Goliath said:


> @1000Gbps I doubt that this is the VRM problem as your CPU is not OC or ram so nothing making any significant pressure on VRM also temps according to you are totally normal.....My question is do you have totally random crashes or your crashes happens on heavy CPU or GPU load?



Happens when gaming (like Dota 2) or when testing through OCCT's own test (first icon in test scheduler - large data set, auto instructions, auto thread count, no extreme, no steady load)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 1, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Good point. Sadly don't have spare fans (last week of Dec'20 everything was out of stock and not working) and what about if one of them is faulty and shutdowns the system?
> 
> 
> 
> Happens when gaming (like Dota 2) or when testing through OCCT's own test (first icon in test scheduler - large data set, auto instructions, auto thread count, no extreme, no steady load)


Hmm....and do the system reset or do you have some error message what kind of crash exactly happens?


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 1, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm....and do the system reset or do you have some error message what kind of crash exactly happens?


No crash messages or something in the logs - clean shutdown

The idea is to save that platform, not to buy another one. Most of the X79 mobos in my area are shitty models - less PCIe slots or with the same problem, or their owners sell them only in combination with a CPU


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 1, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> No crash messages or something in the logs - clean shutdown
> 
> The idea is to save that platform, not to buy another one. Most of the X79 mobos in my area are shitty models - less PCIe slots or with the same problem, or their owners sell them only in combination with a CPU


Well...If the shutdown or unexpected reset happens in gaming or load it's very possible that is problem with the power so IF you have some other PSU that you can try and see if that could be the possible problem...GL


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 1, 2021)

Already tested with a better one - the problem is still here


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 1, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Already tested with a better one - the problem is still here



I have a spare RIVE black that I reference in this thread earlier on that had same exact problem, worked beautifully but if I pushed it with OC and LINX or certain games it would just shut down out of nowhere with no warning. The CPU eventually croaked but that problem went away when I switched to the RIVE Black I'm using now so without rereading my own posts I believe it was a VRM issue because the board was unfortunately known for having that specific problem on occasion with bad quality control on the VRM system.


----------



## repman244 (Jan 1, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Good point. Sadly don't have spare fans (last week of Dec'20 everything was out of stock and not working) and what about if one of them is faulty and shutdowns the system?



Use your case exhaust fan and leave the case open.

I doubt a faulty fan would shut down the system.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 1, 2021)

repman244 said:


> Use your case exhaust fan and leave the case open.
> 
> I doubt a faulty fan would shut down the system.


Erm ... was pointing if there is a faulty VRM, not the fan (btw a faulty fan CAN trigger psu's SC protection)

Case is somewhat open ... Cooler Master CM Stacker STC-T01-UW Black/ Silver ... all side panels are missing


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 1, 2021)

If you have a 16" or 20" box fan set it next to the case blowing onto the motherboard. That was my cooling trick when I last lived in a house that didn't have central air conditioning. I can't speak for others but in my experiences most shutdowns & restarts are caused by faulty PSU's or a video driver issue.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 2, 2021)

There's 19°C in the room


----------



## repman244 (Jan 2, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Erm ... was pointing if there is a faulty VRM, not the fan (btw a faulty fan CAN trigger psu's SC protection)
> 
> Case is somewhat open ... Cooler Master CM Stacker STC-T01-UW Black/ Silver ... all side panels are missing



If the VRM is faulty, the only way to troubleshoot it is to use a different motherboard, but you can test if it's overheating or not.
And IMO having an open case does not mean that the VRM is cooled better - you need airflow for cooling.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 2, 2021)

repman244 said:


> If the VRM is faulty, the only way to troubleshoot it is to use a different motherboard, but you can test if it's overheating or not.
> And IMO having an open case does not mean that the VRM is cooled better - you need airflow for cooling.


Don't have a spare one and most around me are in bad condition
The case is opened because this is a Stacker soon to be filled with HDDs


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 2, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Don't have a spare one and most around me are in bad condition
> The case is opened because this is a Stacker soon to be filled with HDDs


Everything seems to point that the problem is somewhere with the power or power delivery so it could be faulty VRM or maybe some dying capacitor......


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 2, 2021)

Yeah, sadly :\


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 2, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Erm ... was pointing if there is a faulty VRM, not the fan (btw a faulty fan CAN trigger psu's SC protection)
> 
> Case is somewhat open ... Cooler Master CM Stacker STC-T01-UW Black/ Silver ... all side panels are missing


Sounds like my case



Zyll Goliath said:


> Everything seems to point that the problem is somewhere with the power or power delivery so it could be faulty VRM or maybe some dying capacitor......


This...unfortunately seems likely.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 9, 2021)

Already found the culprit - badly designed heatsink. Both edge chokes from all "separating" choke-columns are half outside from it and sadly not in one plane - combined with 2 bolts mounting setup this leads to uneven pressure on the mos areas. And so the manufacturer's thick and 7-8 years old thermal pad there can't do anything



dalekdukesboy said:


> Sounds like my case



Find it cheap without the centrifan a couple months ago in my country for 60 bucks (no other 2nd hand cases around me with enough 5.25 bays)


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jan 13, 2021)

Say ... what options in the X79's BIOS should be enabled or disabled to increase system stability during overclock if there are faulty/overheating VRMs? RAM and CPU are the same - 8x4GB Kingston Fury 1600, E5-2660@2600MHz


----------



## UsAs (Jan 14, 2021)

Couldn't let the ol' X79 sys go. Got me a new daily beater


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice OC!


----------



## UsAs (Jan 15, 2021)

Thx. Running good at 4.3 with temps and voltages on 32GB of memory. 

Could go higher but on air this is a good compromise.


----------



## drizzler (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi again,

since i was able to get a Rampage IV Blackedition for a good price and traded my Rampage IV Formula and the MSI X79 XPOWER Big Bang II away i found some time for some more ocing. Right now i am able to archive 4.6ghz with 1.26 volts under full avx load with an okish ram speed (but at least 64gb ram). Current inrush inertia helps a lot (you will have to use higher llc) available with this board, finding the right cpu_pll too.  It looks like that 4,7ghz are MAYBE possible under 1.3vcore (first quick tests show nearly stable results at 1.31 vcore) but i am quite happy right now with the setup since i was able to keep c-states / vcore idle drop, but the ram divider crap still bothers me. Getting more out of the ram settings will be the next step, want to get commandrate 1 up and running if this is even possible with full population.












						Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 4605.3 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[pkqtrv] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-O29P0EK (2021-01-17 19:30:01) - MB: Asus RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION - RAM: 65536 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 17, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Hi again,
> 
> since i was able to get a Rampage IV Blackedition for a good price and traded my Rampage IV Formula and the MSI X79 XPOWER Big Bang II away i found some time for some more ocing. Right now i am able to archive 4.6ghz with 1.26 volts under full avx load with an okish ram speed (but at least 64gb ram). Current inrush inertia helps a lot (you will have to use higher llc) available with this board, finding the right cpu_pll too.  It looks like that 4,7ghz are MAYBE possible under 1.3vcore (first quick tests show nearly stable results at 1.31 vcore) but i am quite happy right now with the setup since i was able to keep c-states / vcore idle drop, but the ram divider crap still bothers me. Getting more out of the ram settings will be the next step, want to get commandrate 1 up and running if this is even possible with full population.
> View attachment 184418
> ...


Nice....is the CPU stable for every day work on that speed?


----------



## drizzler (Jan 17, 2021)

it looks like, i  am running this oc for about 2 weeks now and in everyday usage no instability right now. But i am always carefully about to call a OC "stable", even if it is passing all common stresstests :>


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 18, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Hi again,
> 
> since i was able to get a Rampage IV Blackedition for a good price and traded my Rampage IV Formula and the MSI X79 XPOWER Big Bang II away i found some time for some more ocing. Right now i am able to archive 4.6ghz with 1.26 volts under full avx load with an okish ram speed (but at least 64gb ram). Current inrush inertia helps a lot (you will have to use higher llc) available with this board, finding the right cpu_pll too.  It looks like that 4,7ghz are MAYBE possible under 1.3vcore (first quick tests show nearly stable results at 1.31 vcore) but i am quite happy right now with the setup since i was able to keep c-states / vcore idle drop, but the ram divider crap still bothers me. Getting more out of the ram settings will be the next step, want to get commandrate 1 up and running if this is even possible with full population.
> View attachment 184418
> ...


Very nice! A very respectable OC with low voltage...also I may learn something here, what exactly does the current inrush inertia help with? I have it on my board (same board as you the RIVE black) and kinda wrote it off as a gimmick or just a way it keeps voltage higher and supposedly more "stable" but I really don't know?



1000Gbps said:


> Say ... what options in the X79's BIOS should be enabled or disabled to increase system stability during overclock if there are faulty/overheating VRMs? RAM and CPU are the same - 8x4GB Kingston Fury 1600, E5-2660@2600MHz


Not sure if much in bios enabled/disabled will help VRM's, best thing regardless of settings is either A. lower the OC and/or B. put fans right over the VRM's and flush them with cool air best as possible.


----------



## pevac (Apr 29, 2021)

Where to buy x79, as if it were made of dry gold


----------



## CheapMeat (Apr 29, 2021)

Used X79 boards are all over the place. Even some lower end boards are going for twice what they cost at launch YEARS ago.  Seems like the best deal are the Chinese X79 boards; mostly on Aliexpress and eBay.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Funny I was just looking at some of those Chinese boards wondered if they were any good or they'd suck ass at overclocking etc? They even have native M.2 slots/etc. I'm considering playing around with my build a bit to get an M.2 drive just not sure it's worth it, I know there are some that natively work with adaptor and RIVE and most you have to do a Bios hack to make it the primary drive. Also I have to go back and find it but the company Alphacool which is what my dual watercooler is made up of are coming up with some HUGE Rads....I will have to post link here if you really want to go all out and see how cool you can get X79, one of those new rads might be fun to play with.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Funny I was just looking at some of those Chinese boards wondered if they were any good or they'd suck ass at overclocking etc?


I actually have one. "Machinist" branded board paired with a Xeon E5-2667v2 and 32GB of DDR3-1866 ECC Reg(4x8GB). Runs rock solid so far. No overclocking though, which I'm personally ok with.

EDIT: VRM cooling is good as well. He's the board I bought;








						X79 LGA 2011 motherboard support Four channels DDR3 RAM Xeon E5 V1 V2 Processor  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for X79 LGA 2011 motherboard support Four channels DDR3 RAM Xeon E5 V1 V2 Processor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



The photo's are accurate.


----------



## CheapMeat (Apr 29, 2021)

I was mainly looking at the Chinese boards because I love dual CPU boards but I ended up going dual X99 now instead. I still have several X79 boards; two X79 ASRock Extreme11's for example that I'm turning more into NAS boxes instead. I didn't end up doing any NVMe hacks. I just used an older Samsung NVMe drive that have an embedded NVMe file and it just worked without any issue.  But it just surprised me how some old X79 and even Z77 boards are going for insane prices. In fact, some lower end boards, like Extreme6 were going for MORE than Extreme11 or Extreme9 for example.  And the Chinese prices are all over the place too but on the cheaper end. So you can get a fairly decent board for around $100ish. But I mainly think it's only worth it for dual CPU x79.  For single X79, I'd still rather try to find a brand name one (MSI, Gigabyte, ASUS, ASRock).


----------



## Sci666 (Apr 30, 2021)

machinist boards are crap ..... theres a channel from a russian user on youtube, he is "specialised" for testing chinese x99 mainboards ,,the machinist ones are not good... and x99 is only one step above x79. technically nearly identical pcb and VRM wise....

i got also a chinese noname "kind of mini" itx for my small form factor gaming PC ... because there is no other "brand" mini itx x79 existing and i had all the x79 laying around 

so it works but no good OC ! maximum 4Ghz at summer and 4,1-4,2 Ghz in winter for a e5-1650v2 :-D

for a daily use PC i would not buy a chinese board !!! for a low budget gaming PC with no OC yes but otherwise get a brand x79 board !

edit:  beware some of the 4channel ram are not 4 channel ram ! especially on the small form factor mainboards... my small one has also only 2 channels but 4 ports !
check tests in internet before !
the link above ..i would never spend 120 bucks for a chinese ones .. in germany there are plenty x79 brand boards for about 100-120euros !!!! Asus, gigabyte, msi ....


----------



## pevac (Apr 30, 2021)

To me, the boards are used for overclocking, everyone praises something
I have rampage iv extrem + 1650v2 for 240e with me in Serbia
If the seller lowered the price to 200e, I would take it.
Otherwise a weak specimen of 1650V2,1,277V 4,

I still have a problem that ebye is not delivered from Serbia.
I would have to go through Croatia ...


----------



## Sci666 (Apr 30, 2021)

iv extreme + 1650v2 for 240 is a good deal !

the extreme mainboard is the very high end mainboard of this era. so its worth it !!! cpu is also very good, you can bring it without any problem to 4.4 ghz or higher

i got this mainboard too and a 1680v2 with stable all core turbo 4.4 ghz. i could go to 4,6 but i dont want to add more voltage and more heat to it .... 4.4 with 8cores/16 threats are more then enough to run all AAA games on ultra with my 3080 at almoust or much higher than 100FPS (depends on games, raytracing etc...)

iam stuck with this mainboard. i cannot see the advantage to upgrade ... i dont want to change from enthusiast level to mainstream so the only option is x299 but its very expensive also the CPUs , and i would go to 10 core at minimum but the cost explode .... and the advantage will still be a minimum to my actual system .... my monitor is 120Hz g-sync so i woulnd see a difference of 120FPS with my CPU or 150FPS with anoter i9 CPU ..... :-D


----------



## pevac (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't buy if it can't 4.8 ghz with 1.3v-1.35v
There are fine specimens you just need to be patient and have a little luck
I've been on 1366 for a long time and now I would like to play a bit on x79. I like overclocking, it's my only vice









						Items for sale by codime_0 | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from codime_0!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 30, 2021)

pevac said:


> To me, the boards are used for overclocking, everyone praises something
> I have rampage iv extrem + 1650v2 for 240e with me in Serbia
> If the seller lowered the price to 200e, I would take it.
> Otherwise a weak specimen of 1650V2,1,277V 4,
> ...


Really depends...I am also from Serbia and I payed 120€ for Asus Sabertooth with included I7 3820 in it of course I immediately sold that I7 and get the Xeon for myself....that was like more than a year ago....now prices are all over the place that's true but if you look around you can still find a good deal....


----------



## pevac (Apr 30, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Really depends...I am also from Serbia and I payed 120€ for Asus Sabertooth with included I7 3820 in it of course I immediately sold that I7 and get the Xeon for myself....that was like more than a year ago....now prices are all over the place that's true but if you look around you can still find a good deal....



Throw a link if you know where it is, it can also be from the former republics so that my bikers can send it to me


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 30, 2021)

pevac said:


> Throw a link if you know where it is, it can also be from the former republics so that my bikers can send it to me


Well I usually check the KP or Kupindo but yeah you need time,patience and a bit of luck for a good deal lately....sure if you are in a hurry then you can always try some of those Chinese boards tho' I will avoid those especially If you want to OC....but as some people said some Chinese boards are better then other Chinese boards .....some of them are actually decent when it comes to the X99 platform....
P.S. Asus Rampage IV Extreme is GREAT motherboard if you can lower price a bit that's not a bad deal after all......


----------



## pevac (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks like the deal fell through.
Rampage + 1650v2 for 190e

Now I still have to get 1680v2 which can 4.8 with 1.3-1.35v


----------



## Sci666 (Apr 30, 2021)

i wont expect to get 4.8 ghz on this chip, stable and with "normal" temps. it has less benefits ... 

i let my 1680v2 on 4.4 it is stable and i got maximum 75degree celcius( aio 240 watercooler)  this is okay (!) not good but okay ....


----------



## pevac (Apr 30, 2021)

I am on a custom loop, 480mm radiator with 4x SUNON fans
They blow like hurricanes 234m3 3100o / min 48dcb
12x12x38mm


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 30, 2021)

pevac said:


> I am on a custom loop, 480mm radiator with 4x SUNON fans
> They blow like hurricanes 234m3 3100o / min 48dcb
> 12x12x38mm


It's also depends of the silicon lottery.....so you basically never know but sure maybe you can get that "golden-sample"Xeon 1680 V2 and push it all the way up to the 4.8Ghz but it is more likely it will probably work in between 4.2Ghz-4.5Ghz.....


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 30, 2021)

Sci666 said:


> i wont expect to get 4.8 ghz on this chip, stable and with "normal" temps. it has less benefits ...
> 
> i let my 1680v2 on 4.4 it is stable and i got maximum 75degree celcius( aio 240 watercooler)  this is okay (!) not good but okay ....


Not bad. Mine runs 4.5GHz at max 69C on 240mm + 120mm open loop.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2021)

Sci666 said:


> machinist boards are crap ..... theres a channel from a russian user on youtube, he is "specialised" for testing chinese x99 mainboards ,,the machinist ones are not good... and x99 is only one step above x79. technically nearly identical pcb and VRM wise....
> 
> i got also a chinese noname "kind of mini" itx for my small form factor gaming PC ... because there is no other "brand" mini itx x79 existing and i had all the x79 laying around
> 
> ...


Those are some interesting opinions. I've purchased several of them for use in budget upgrades for clients and one for personal use. No problems with any of them. Rock solid performance.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Apr 30, 2021)

Sounds like if I'll sell my 2660 + Extreme9 I can finally go for a 2-week vacation on Hawaii ... Seems legit lol


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 30, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Sounds like if I'll sell my 2660 + Extreme9 I can finally go for a 2-week vacation on Hawaii ... Seems legit lol


I'd like to get a X79 Extreme6 but when I last looked on Ebay they were more expensive used than when new years ago. Looks like it may be time to dump the Z87 Extreme6ac I have stashed away there.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Apr 30, 2021)

Yeah, model 6 has integrated audio while model 9 has that buggy Creative Sound Core3D that always disappears from the installed hardware after some weeks of usage. No idea why ...


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 30, 2021)

I was just on Ebay and saw Xeon E5 1680 V2's have dropped a lot in price. There are also sellers taking offers, with the right one a 1680 V2 may possibly be had for a little over $100.



1000Gbps said:


> Yeah, model 6 has integrated audio while model 9 has that buggy Creative Sound Core3D that always disappears from the installed hardware after some weeks of usage. No idea why ...


I'd take a X79 Extreme9 because of the dual USB 3.0 connectors on the mobo and number of SATA inputs it has if I could find one cheap enough. The Extreme6 has two PCI slots though but only one USB 3.0, the Extreme9 would be ideal for my needs if it also had a single PCI slot.


----------



## CheapMeat (May 2, 2021)

I've been using the Creative Sound Core3D for about 6 years now without issue; my experience though. I used the PCIe Recon 3D at first and then the onboard Core3D on my ASRock x79 Extreme11.  

What's amazing though is that the Extreme6 sometimes goes for the same price as an Extreme9 or Extreme11; makes no sense.  Personally I'd go for the Extreme9 over 6 just because I love having more PCIe slots; super versatile.


----------



## pevac (May 2, 2021)

Intel Xeon E5-1680v2 - 8 Core 3.0 GHz Base 3.9 GHz Turbo 2013 Mac Pro Compatible  | eBay
					

Intel Xeon E5-1680v2 - 8 Core 3.0 GHz Base 3.9 GHz Turbo 2013 Mac Pro Compatible. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS First Class.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

pevac said:


> Intel Xeon E5-1680v2 - 8 Core 3.0 GHz Base 3.9 GHz Turbo 2013 Mac Pro Compatible  | eBay
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-1680v2 - 8 Core 3.0 GHz Base 3.9 GHz Turbo 2013 Mac Pro Compatible. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS First Class.
> ...


That's a solid CPU and a fair price. Gonna buy it?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a solid CPU and a fair price. Gonna buy it?


That's a great price, lowest I've seen so far for a 1680 V2. Best CPU ever for the X79 platform IMO.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a solid CPU and a fair price. Gonna buy it?


I had one and sold the entire setup for X99. Still regretting it to ths day


----------



## bobbybluz (May 3, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I had one and sold the entire setup for X99. Still regretting it to ths day


I have two X79's with E5 1680 V2's and two X99's with an E5 2683 V4 and an E5 2699 V4. I'll never sell any of them. Even if a mobo goes poof I'll replace that but keep the Xeon CPU. So far the best bang for the buck ever in CPU/mobo combos when it comes to A/V production work.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I have two X79's with E5 1680 V2's and two X99's with an E5 2683 V4 and an E5 2699 V4. I'll never sell any of them. Even if a mobo goes poof I'll replace that but keep the Xeon CPU. So far the best bang for the buck ever in CPU/mobo combos when it comes to A/V production work.


Damn you 

I've just checked eBay and they are selling for reasonable prices. Might have to get myself one. (or two)
No EVGA boards though


----------



## bobbybluz (May 3, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Damn you
> 
> I've just checked eBay and they are selling for reasonable prices. Might have to get myself one. (or two)
> No EVGA boards though


I'm using Asus Sabertooth X79's. The main one I bought new from Newegg on Black Friday 2012 and the second off Ebay in January of last year for $120 with free shipping. The seller had listed it as the onboard audio not working which didn't matter to me because I had an Asus Xonar D2X for it. It was on there for over a month, I messaged him about making an offer on it. He accepted it. I did a BIOS update when I got it, the onboard audio started working again but I stuck with the D2X. It was also missing the auxiliary cooling fan and I got a high-speed Delta that fit for $6 including shipping off Ebay. That same model mobo is a lot more expensive now and I suspect they won't be getting any cheaper for a while. I consider the Sabertooth X79 a "prosumer" HEDT mobo because of the secondary cooling and generally better construction than consumer boards. They also had 5 year warranties when new compared to the 3 year warranties of the Asus home consumer mobos. I only wish it had 2-4 more SATA inputs on it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Best CPU ever for the X79 platform IMO.


Completely disagree. I'm currently using the best CPU for X79(2011v1/v2), Xeon-E5-2667V2. 3.3ghz instead of 3.0ghz, 8GT QPI x2 instead of 5GT QPI x1 and 135A power profile instead of 190A. The 2667v2 is all around the better CPU. That's not to say the 1680v2 isn't a great CPU, especially at that price, but it's not the best, not by far.


----------



## pevac (May 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a solid CPU and a fair price. Gonna buy it?


I would buy it but it does not ship to Europe. I tried it through Germany but it doesn't ship there either
So who is from the USA, here is an opportunity to buy it
I have to wait for it to show up somewhere in Europe
They are expensive on aliexpress, about $ 200


----------



## basco (May 3, 2021)

maybe have a look here sometimes if you are from europe:
example: dont know if its a good price?








						CPU Intel Xeon E5-2697-V2 12 Core 24 thread 2.70GHz SR19H LGA2011, € 120,- (4563 Micheldorf) - willhaben
					

CPU Intel Xeon E5-2697-V2 12 Core 24 thread 2.70GHz SR19H LGA2011. 10.019.015 Angebote. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					www.willhaben.at


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Completely disagree. I'm currently using the best CPU for X79(2011v1/v2), Xeon-E5-2667V2. 3.3ghz instead of 3.0ghz, 8GT QPI x2 instead of 5GT QPI x1 and 135A power profile instead of 190A. The 2667v2 is all around the better CPU. That's not to say the 1680v2 isn't a great CPU, especially at that price, but it's not the best, not by far.


Hmm....this is basically identical chip both of those are Ivy Bridge 8c-16t/22nm/25mb L3/130W BUT Xeon 1680 V2 is UNLOCKED CPU so it can be easily OC up to the 4.2Ghz-4.5Ghz which means much more desirable CPU especially for those who wants to game on it....It is a LEGENDARY CPU.....but here is the thing if you can't OC and you using some Chinese or OEM MB then yeah 2667 V2 is great because it does have a bit higher base clock......


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I'm using Asus Sabertooth X79's. The main one I bought new from Newegg on Black Friday 2012 and the second off Ebay in January of last year for $120 with free shipping. The seller had listed it as the onboard audio not working which didn't matter to me because I had an Asus Xonar D2X for it. It was on there for over a month, I messaged him about making an offer on it. He accepted it. I did a BIOS update when I got it, the onboard audio started working again but I stuck with the D2X. It was also missing the auxiliary cooling fan and I got a high-speed Delta that fit for $6 including shipping off Ebay. That same model mobo is a lot more expensive now and I suspect they won't be getting any cheaper for a while. I consider the Sabertooth X79 a "prosumer" HEDT mobo because of the secondary cooling and generally better construction than consumer boards. They also had 5 year warranties when new compared to the 3 year warranties of the Asus home consumer mobos. I only wish it had 2-4 more SATA inputs on it.


Most of the Asus pro boards on the Bay here are either well used and over priced, or broken and still fetching silly prices.
There's a pile of non branded single and dual CPU variants with M.2 but I'm not willing to take the risk


----------



## CheapMeat (May 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester as mentioned, the difference with the E5-1680V1/V2/V3 is they are multiplier unlocked.  From looking into it, seems like the best non-multiplier overclockable 8 core, performance wise, is the E5-2687W v2, not E5-2667 V2.


----------



## pevac (May 3, 2021)

Like I said, on Wednesday, I get a ramppage + 1650v2 on Thursday.
In the meantime, I also ordered 3930k for 40e. But I also want 1680v2.
I’m not interested in processors that aren’t unlocked, overclocking is a hobby I adore.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 3, 2021)

pevac said:


> Like I said, on Wednesday, I get a ramppage + 1650v2 on Thursday.
> In the meantime, I also ordered 3930k for 40e. But I also want 1680v2.
> I’m not interested in processors that aren’t unlocked, overclocking is a hobby I adore.


Why did you order 3930K???Xeon 1650 V2 it´s just better...look it's newer tech 22nm Vs 32nm  so it's using less power which means less heat both of those CPU's are 6c/12t so they are close in performance just saying don't see the point...


----------



## pevac (May 3, 2021)

Like I said it's overclocking, and it was twice as cheap as the others with buy and sell


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 3, 2021)

pevac said:


> Like I said it's overclocking, and it was twice as cheap as the others with buy and sell


I mean OK then you can have fun OC both of these CPU's and see what chip can reach higher frequency.....when you do that share your result's with us in here


----------



## pevac (May 3, 2021)

Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc
				




Sorry for the off ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm....this is basically identical chip both of those are Ivy Bridge 8c-16t/22nm/25mb L3/130W


Basically identical? I think you need to re-read the specs for each. Similar yes, but not identical.


Zyll Goliath said:


> BUT Xeon 1680 V2 is UNLOCKED CPU so it can be easily OC up to the 4.2Ghz-4.5Ghz which means much more desirable CPU especially for those who wants to game on it.


That is open for debate, but whatever..


Zyll Goliath said:


> It is a LEGENDARY CPU..


No it isn't.


Zyll Goliath said:


> but here is the thing if you can't OC and you using some Chinese or OEM MB then yeah 2667 V2 is great because it does have a bit higher base clock......





CheapMeat said:


> lexluthermiester as mentioned, the difference with the E5-1680V1/V2/V3 is they are multiplier unlocked.


Some people don't care so much about OCing.


CheapMeat said:


> From looking into it, seems like the best non-multiplier overclockable 8 core, performance wise, is the E5-2687W v2, not E5-2667 V2.


At what cost? The 2687 is much more expensive then the 2667, so it not a great value. Performance wise, if you want to OC, then yes it has an advantage. Otherwise the 2667 is the best option.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Basically identical? I think you need to re-read the specs for each. Similar yes, but not identical.
> 
> That is open for debate, but whatever..
> 
> ...


Yes chip is "basically"identical there is no difference here at all it's totally same architecture only difference between these 2 CPU's is slightly different stock speed and other thing is that one is unlocked and the other one is not that's all....All instructions,tech,L3,core numbers...etc are the same....here check comparison HERE or in the attachment bellow......


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yes chip is "basically"identical there is no difference here at all it's totally same architecture only difference between these 2 CPU's is slightly different stock speed and other thing is that one is unlocked and the other one is not that's all....All instructions,tech,L3,core numbers...etc are the same....here check comparison HERE or in the attachment bellow......


Ok, you do you then.


----------



## CheapMeat (May 3, 2021)

Lex, your comment doesn't make sense. You can't multiplier OC the E5-2687W v2, just like you can't multiplier OC the E5-2667 V2. So, the E5-2687W is stronger because better base clock.  And on ebay, they're actually overall cheaper (US).


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2021)

CheapMeat said:


> Lex, your comment doesn't make sense. You can't multiplier OC the E5-2687W v2


Never said it could. Zyll did, I didn't bother confirming. I actually don't know if it's unlocked like he claims.


CheapMeat said:


> So, the E5-2687W is stronger because better base clock.


100mhz faster...Wowwee!


CheapMeat said:


> And on ebay, they're actually overall cheaper (US).


Oh? Let's look then;
Xeon 2687w v2








						xeon 2687w v2 in Computer Components and Parts  | eBay
					

Find xeon 2687w v2 from a vast selection of Computer Components and Parts . Get great deals on eBay!



					www.ebay.com
				




Xeon 2667 v2








						xeon 2667 v2 in Computer Components and Parts : Search Result | eBay
					

Get the best deals for xeon 2667 v2 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




Hmm...


----------



## CheapMeat (May 4, 2021)

I was wrong about the price at the moment. You said though, the E5-2667 V2 is the best 8 core, in comparison to the E5-1680 V2. But if you want the best 8 core and don't want the overclock, why wouldn't you get the E5-2687W V2? I think everyone else agrees, that if you're going to get a 7+ year old 8 core for X79, single CPU/mobo, then the E5-1680 V2 is the better buy, not the two other ones mentioned.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 4, 2021)

Putting personal opinions of what may be the "best" X79 CPU aside who would have thought in November of 2011 that the X79 platform would still be viable and in use almost 10 years after introduction? As the originally extremely expensive Xeon CPU's became decommissioned for server use and prices dropped drastically it became a standout. Has anybody here tried a 12 core E5-2697 v2 in one? I see prices from $125 and up on Ebay for them at the moment.
Intel X79 - Wikipedia


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Putting personal opinions of what may be the "best" X79 CPU aside who would have thought in November of 2011 that the X79 platform would still be viable and in use almost 10 years after introduction? As the originally extremely expensive Xeon CPU's became decommissioned for server use and prices dropped drastically it became a standout. Has anybody here tried a 12 core E5-2697 v2 in one? I see prices from $125 and up on Ebay for them at the moment.
> Intel X79 - Wikipedia


Yes I have Xeon 2697 V2(that's the BEST X79 CPU  )joke aside that's my daily driver and I love it......I OC via bclk (115.2)so now it's working fully stable at 3,45Ghz on all cores + boosting turbo up to the 4,03Ghz,paired with the R9 Fury and those 12 cores will do just fine also in gaming....but be aware that IF you can't rise your bclk(OEM or Chinese boards) then CPU is going to work only on stock speed it's a bit different story anyway before few month's I did some more detailed testing and if you are interested you can read all about that HERE


----------



## bobbybluz (May 4, 2021)

The 2697 V2 is on the approved list by Asus for the Sabertooth X79. I suspect as with my X99 2683 V4 and 2699 V4 they get a lot more done at lower clock speeds because of the higher core counts. The 22c 44t 2699 V4 runs amazingly cool even under load doing video work, same thing with the 16c 32t 2683 V4 I replaced a 5960X with. I may get a 2697 V2 to try out.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> The 2697 V2 is on the approved list by Asus for the Sabertooth X79. I suspect as with my X99 2683 V4 and 2699 V4 they get a lot more done at lower clock speeds because of the higher core counts. The 22c 44t 2699 V4 runs amazingly cool even under load doing video work, same thing with the 16c 32t 2683 V4 I replaced a 5960X with. I may get a 2697 V2 to try out.


Yes I am using it also with my Asus Sabertooth....but sure those yours X99 V4 Monsters will just crush everything&anything that you throw at them....those are true Workhorses no doubt especially that 2699 V4....I mean 22c/44t  btw what's the TDP on that beast?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 4, 2021)

145 watts, only 5 more than the 5960X at stock speed. 5 more watts for 14 more cores and a lot more L3 cache. Considering I had the 5960X at 4.5-4.7Ghz it sucked a lot more power under load than the 2683 V4 and 2699 V4. I also have a 14 core 2683 V3 and now that 5960X as spare X99 CPU's. I'd expect the 2697 V2 in the X79 to run cooler than the 1680 V2 at 4.5GHz as well.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> 145 watts, only 5 more than the 5960X at stock speed. 5 more watts for 14 more cores and a lot more L3 cache. Considering I had the 5960X at 4.5-4.7Ghz it sucked a lot more power under load than the 2683 V4 and 2699 V4. I also have a 14 core 2683 V3 and now that 5960X as spare X99 CPU's. I'd expect the 2697 V2 in the X79 to run cooler than the 1680 V2 at 4.5GHz as well.


Nice....145W that's nothing for all those cores....seems like those V4 are really efficient CPU's 'Tho yeah it's "only"2,2Ghz but then again 22c/44t.....yeah 55Mb L3 Cache that will do it ....If you don't mind me asking For What kind of work you using those CPU's?
P.S. Oh I am sure that 2697 V2 will run much cooler....generally all those X79-Xeons(1680 V2 included)runs cool IF you keep them bellow 4Ghz and on lower Voltages.....


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 4, 2021)

I might be going back to either X79 or X99 after reading posts here. The temptation is just too great, it's becoming unbearable (Licks lips)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I might be going back to either X79 or X99 after reading posts here. The temptation is just too unbearable (Licks lips)


You know that those "OLD" Xeon-owners are NUTS right?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 4, 2021)

A/V production work. Transcoding video puts a big hit on most CPU's and they get hot but the 16 & 22 cores Xeons rip through it like they're idling along as far as temps go. Letting the additional cores do the heavy lifting instead of less cores with higher clock speeds is the ticket. The 2699 V4 also has 128GB of RAM.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 9, 2021)

What's the group consensus between the 1680 V2 @4.5GHz or a 12 core 2697 V2 at stock speed for video processing? 8 faster & hotter cores or 12 cooler cores? I already have 1680 V2's on hand. I've been busy with other things the past week but it's time to do the Sabertooth X79 transplant into the old ASRock Extreme6/4790K rig and I want to have the CPU in the mobo when I put it into the case.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> What's the group consensus between the 1680 V2 @4.5GHz or a 12 core 2697 V2 at stock speed for video processing?


That's a tough one. Taking the OC of the 1680v2 into the equation, it might be 6's. If you're thinking of an upgrade, it's not going to be worth the money spent on the 2697v2.



			Intel Xeon E5-1680 v2 @ 3.00GHz vs Intel Xeon E5-2697 v2 @ 2.70GHz [cpubenchmark.net] by PassMark Software
		


As you see, at stock speeds, there isn't much of an advantage. However with your OC, the 1680 likely has the solid advantage.

So the question to you, do you already own the 1680v2 or are you trying to decide between the two?



Zyll Goliath said:


> You know that those "OLD" Xeon-owners are NUTS right?


Are you calling US "old", or the Xeon CPU's we own?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a tough one. Taking the OC of the 1680v2 into the equation, it might be 6's. If you're thinging of an upgrade, it's not going to be worth the money spent on the 2697v2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I already have two 1680 V2's. Both are in Sabertooth X79 mobos, one is in a daily use rig and the other is out waiting to go into another case to be my daily driver (the PC I'm on at the moment). Cooling isn't a factor, that part is well covered. On Passmark version 9 both broke 20,000 @4.5GHz and one did slightly over 21,000 @4.7GHz. I know a 2697 won't come close to that no matter how high the BLCK goes on it. Trying to decide if I want to try another Xeon for my growing collection. For X99 the 5960X I replaced with a 2683 V4 16c 32t is staying in my spare CPU drawer and the 2699 V4 22c 44t in my other X99 will be there until the mobo dies. I have a 2683 V3 14c 28t as a spare X99 CPU along with the 5960X. I don't have a spare X79 CPU at the moment, sold all of them off on Ebay last year.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Actually I already have two 1680 V2's. Both are in Sabertooth X79 mobos, one is in a daily use rig and the other is out waiting to go into another case to be my daily driver (the PC I'm on at the moment). Cooling isn't a factor, that part is well covered. On Passmark version 9 both broke 20,000 @4.5GHz and one did slightly over 21,000 @4.7GHz. I know a 2697 won't come close to that no matter how high the BLCK goes on it. Trying to decide if I want to try another Xeon for my growing collection. For X99 the 5960X I replaced with a 2683 V4 16c 32t is staying in my spare CPU drawer and the 2699 V4 22c 44t in my other X99 will be there until the mobo dies. I have a 2683 V3 14c 28t as a spare X99 CPU along with the 5960X. I don't have a spare X79 CPU at the moment, sold all of them off on Ebay last year.


Is this close enough?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 9, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Is this close enough?


That's about exactly what my 4.5GHz 1680 V2 did at 1.3 core volts. What BLCK were you running?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> That's about exactly what my 4.5GHz 1680 V2 did at 1.3 core volts. What BLCK were you running?


115.2 on BCLK/ 1.18V-CPU
That gives me 3,45Ghz on All cores + Turbo boosting up to the 4,03Ghz
And yeah it's COOL&QUIET while I am using cheap Xigmatek Cooler
P.S.Sure don't expect 115 on BCLK that's rare but I reckon as I was also using other locked Xeons that on good board and decent CPU-sample is doable BCLK OC between 105-110 also it will depend how you tweak your RAM....


----------



## bobbybluz (May 9, 2021)

Nothing off Ebay will ship until Monday, I may get one to play with. 4 more cores at just a slightly lower speed is worth investigating. Moar cores is always betterer... lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2021)

Ok, There's an example of an OC'd 2697. To me, that doesn't seem worth it. I would stay with the 1680...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, There's an example of an OC'd 2697. To me, that doesn't seem worth it. I would stay with the 1680...


Sure tho' I don't think that @bobbybluz care about how much is"worth it".....Seems like he just wants to expand his Xeon collection by adding 1 more "unique" CPU


----------



## bobbybluz (May 9, 2021)

It's worth making a lowball offer on one, a few have sold for less than $100 in the past two weeks. If I can get one for that price I can always flip it if I don't like it or keep it as a spare. Part of the PC parts horse-trading game fun to me.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> It's worth making a lowball offer on one, a few have sold for less than $100 in the past two weeks. If I can get one for that price I can always flip it if I don't like it or keep it as a spare. Part of the PC parts horse-trading game fun to me.


If you can try to avoid ES samples......


----------



## bobbybluz (May 9, 2021)

I NEVER buy ES CPU's, no telling what does or doesn't work in them. Only OEM or retail ones for me.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I NEVER buy ES CPU's, no telling what does or doesn't work in them. Only OEM or retail ones for me.


Aye...it's a gamble sometimes they work just fine but sometimes they can drive you mad


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> If I can get one for that price I can always flip it if I don't like it or keep it as a spare.


Or you can flip one of your 1680's and keep the 2697 to add to the collection. Just a thought...


----------



## pevac (May 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or you can flip one of your 1680's and keep the 2697 to add to the collection. Just a thought...


...or send one to me...


----------



## drizzler (May 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> 115.2 on BCLK/ 1.18V-CPU
> That gives me 3,45Ghz on All cores + Turbo boosting up to the 4,03Ghz
> And yeah it's COOL&QUIET while I am using cheap Xigmatek Cooler
> P.S.Sure don't expect 115 on BCLK that's rare but I reckon as I was also using other locked Xeons that on good board and decent CPU-sample is doable BCLK OC between 105-110 also it will depend how you tweak your RAM....



Hey, i am looking forward to do a second x79 build with i would prefer 12cores over the 8 of my 1680v2. Is it not possible to sync all cores of the e52697v2 with the highest multiplier available ? thanks


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 10, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Hey, i am looking forward to do a second x79 build with i would prefer 12cores over the 8 of my 1680v2. Is it not possible to sync all cores of the e52697v2 with the highest multiplier available ? thanks


No it's not possible in fact all Xeon 2600 series are LOCKED-CPU's and you can't OC normally/traditionally only way to OC is to use BCLK and that is achievable only on good/branded motherboards(with that option in bios) and IF you know exactly what you doing in fact that mine 2697V2 OC that working on 3,45Ghz (all cores)is something that you should not expect because 115 on BCLK is very rare and more likely people can achieve somewhere in between 105-110 on BCLK.....


----------



## pevac (May 10, 2021)

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, Socket 2011, Intel Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, Socket 2011, Intel Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

pevac said:


> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, Socket 2011, Intel Motherboard for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, Socket 2011, Intel Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Careful with that. With a missing PCIe slot and all the pins still in place, you either need to cut or desolder them to ensure no shorts take place. That assumes the board works perfectly otherwise, as claimed.. The seller does have 100% feedback so it might be legit..


----------



## pevac (May 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Careful with that. With a missing PCIe slot and all the pins still in place, you either need to cut or desolder them to ensure no shorts take place. That assumes the board works perfectly otherwise, as claimed.. The seller does have 100% feedback so it might be legit..


I'm not taking it, I've already set it if someone wants it, I already have one


----------



## bobbybluz (May 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Careful with that. With a missing PCIe slot and all the pins still in place, you either need to cut or desolder them to ensure no shorts take place. That assumes the board works perfectly otherwise, as claimed.. The seller does have 100% feedback so it might be legit..


When I see things like that I wonder what happened to cause the damage. Ripping an entire PCIe mount off isn't an easy task plus makes me wonder what other abuse that board was subjected to. Caveat emptor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> When I see things like that I wonder what happened to cause the damage. Ripping an entire PCIe mount off isn't an easy task plus makes me wonder what other abuse that board was subjected to.


I've seen it a few times. Transporting a PC with a heavy GPU without much support can easily break a slot.(Here's a tip, when you transport a PC with a heavy GPU, lay the system down with the motherboard laying down flat.)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 11, 2021)

https://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/radiators/radiators-active/?p=1&o=4&n=25  Oh I really likes me some of these....SOOO tempting!


----------



## drizzler (May 11, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> https://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/radiators/radiators-active/?p=1&o=4&n=25  Oh I really likes me some of these....SOOO tempting!








I like them very much, too ;D But i bought them all used. For some reason you can find them cheap compared to brandnew in the european / german market, even the bottom 420rad comes like new for 65 euros b-ware from a reseller. The only thing that concerns me is that the pump module is an older eheim 600 and this is EOL and i am still not able to find a 12v version for replacement if needed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 11, 2021)

drizzler said:


> View attachment 200007
> 
> 
> I like them very much, too ;D But i bought them all used. For some reason you can find them cheap compared to brandnew in the european / german market, even the bottom 420rad comes like new for 65 euros b-ware from a reseller. The only thing that concerns me is that the pump module is an older eheim 600 and this is EOL and i am still not able to find a 12v version for replacement if needed.



Wow, that's some bunch of cooling Rad service there....


----------



## bobbybluz (May 17, 2021)

My second Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 transplant has turned into another build after I scored a Coolermaster Cosmos II case off the local Craigslist for $20 last week. I needed more SATA III ports for drives so I bought one of these to try out. I just saw the price has jumped from the $32 I paid five days ago to $39. This adapter had the best ratings of those I read before buying it. Of course since it's off Amazon Prime if I don't like it I can return it for a full refund. Amazon.com: SATA Card 4 Port with 4 SATA Cables, 6 Gbps SATA 3.0 Controller PCI Express Expression Card with Low Profile Bracket Support 4 SATA 3.0 Devices: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> My second Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 transplant has turned into another build after I scored a Coolermaster Cosmos II case off the local Craigslist for $20 last week. I needed more SATA III ports for drives so I bought one of these to try out. I just saw the price has jumped from the $32 I paid five days ago to $39. This adapter had the best ratings of those I read before buying it. Of course since it's off Amazon Prime if I don't like it I can return it for a full refund. Amazon.com: SATA Card 4 Port with 4 SATA Cables, 6 Gbps SATA 3.0 Controller PCI Express Expression Card with Low Profile Bracket Support 4 SATA 3.0 Devices: Industrial & Scientific


Hey @bobbybluz can you do me a favour as we have the same Sabertooth mobo and you also have R9 Fury I notice that in Gpu-z my Fury working on PCIe Gen2 instead of PCIe Gen3 not sure why is that generally is not a big deal as everything seems to work fine it's just annoys me ...so PLS. can you check that on your setup


----------



## fma67 (May 17, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey @bobbybluz can you do me a favour as we have the same Sabertooth mobo and you also have R9 Fury I notice that in Gpu-z my Fury working on PCIe Gen2 instead of PCIe Gen3 not sure why is that generally is not a big deal as everything seems to work fine it's just annoys me ...so PLS. can you check that on your setup


What CPU you have? Sandy's "know" just 2.0, Ivy's handle 3.0


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 17, 2021)

fma67 said:


> What CPU you have? Sandy's "know" just 2.0, Ivy's handle 3.0


No it's Ivy-Bridge Xeon 2697V2.....I read that Sandy is known to have some issues with this but it's suppose to work fine on Ivy...
Also I checked everything else as I have one more GPU in the 3rd slot some old Matrox card that I am using for 2 side monitors but when I pull that card out it's still exactly the same thing....not sure if this is Win10 issue,bug or what....That's why I am asking @bobbybluz he have same mobo and same GPU...so we will see


----------



## fma67 (May 17, 2021)

Im curious too ) (I have in a box a full X79 setup, who knows when I will install it)


----------



## bobbybluz (May 17, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey @bobbybluz can you do me a favour as we have the same Sabertooth mobo and you also have R9 Fury I notice that in Gpu-z my Fury working on PCIe Gen2 instead of PCIe Gen3 not sure why is that generally is not a big deal as everything seems to work fine it's just annoys me ...so PLS. can you check that on your setup


Set to Gen 3 but running at 8X no matter what I try. The one in a X99 rig is running at 16X, my Z390 one is back to 8X after a warranty trip back to Asus for something else. That had been running at 16X before I sent it in.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Set to Gen 3 but running at 8X no matter what I try. The one in a X99 rig is running at 16X, my Z390 one is back to 8X after a warranty trip back to Asus for something else. That had been running at 16X before I sent it in.


Strange....I have 16x but it's Gen2 in theory GEN2 X16 or GEN3 X8 are more or less exactly the same  PCIe link speed with 5GT/s...maybe that's the mobo limit or something it would be interesting if some other people in here can check this out also....What mobo bios version you have?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 17, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Strange....I have 16x but it's Gen2 in theory GEN2 X16 or GEN3 X8 are more or less exactly the same  PCIe link speed with 5GT/s...maybe that's the mobo limit or something it would be interesting if some other people in here can check this out also....What mobo bios version you have?


Whatever the last BIOS Asus had for it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 17, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Whatever the last BIOS Asus had for it.


Hmm that's should be 4801(beta)....I have that bios also but I get the modded vers. so that NVME could be recognized I also tried with 4701(modded also)and it is the same thing......


----------



## bobbybluz (May 18, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm that's should be 4801(beta)....I have that bios also but I get the modded vers. so that NVME could be recognized I also tried with 4701(modded also)and it is the same thing......


I have three different GPU's to try out when I do the new build in a few days. The Fury X, a 390 Nitro and a XFX R9 290X. I'll try all of them and see if any do 16X. I don't want to open up my main X79 rig to swap parts out at the moment, it's running too well to fux0r with.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 18, 2021)

I also tried other programs beside the GPU-Z and it's the more or less the same.....SISANDRA reports that is PCIE GEN 3 X16 but it works on 5gbs speed....pic bellow
And again it's not a big deal as everything working perfectly fine...results in benchmarks are way above average,games and other 3d apps totally no prob....it's just annoy's me


----------



## drizzler (May 18, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I also tried other programs beside the GPU-Z and it's the more or less the same.....SISANDRA reports that is PCIE GEN 3 X16 but it works on 5gbs speed....pic bellow
> And again it's not a big deal as everything working perfectly fine...results in benchmarks are way above average,games and other 3d apps totally no prob....it's just annoy's me



Have you already tried a bifurication enabled mod bios for your x79 sabertooth? this will not fix your problem right away but you have some more playrooom / options with the pcie distribution and some pcie related options that maybe can fix the issue. The hidden system agent menue has to be enabled too.

You can find a guide here : https://www.win-raid.com/t4252f16-GUIDE-Adding-Bifurcation-Support-to-ASUS-X-UEFI-BIOS.html

but i think there is some uefi already downable with unlocking everything (but maybe with spectre / meltdown microdode integrated)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 18, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Have you already tried a bifurication enabled mod bios for your x79 sabertooth? this will not fix your problem right away but you have some more playrooom / options with the pcie distribution and some pcie related options that maybe can fix the issue. The hidden system agent menue has to be enabled too.
> 
> You can find a guide here : https://www.win-raid.com/t4252f16-GUIDE-Adding-Bifurcation-Support-to-ASUS-X-UEFI-BIOS.html
> 
> but i think there is some uefi already downable with unlocking everything (but maybe with spectre / meltdown microdode integrated)


Yes...Actually since I get this X79 setup I was always using those modded bios versions with bifurication enabled first I was using 4801 and now I am using 4701 with bifurication enabled......
P.S.HW INFO also reports PCIe gen3 X16 but current speed 5gbs(pic bellow)


----------



## bobbybluz (May 18, 2021)

My second mobo has the modded 4801 BIOS.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 18, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> My second mobo has the modded 4801 BIOS.


After reading a bit that topic about modded bios seems like people prefer modded 4701 saying that is overall more stable bios only difference between 4701 and 4801 is actually support for 128 gb of Ram that is possible to install on 4801 bios....of course IF you can find those 16gb sticks........


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 19, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Set to Gen 3 but running at 8X no matter what I try. The one in a X99 rig is running at 16X, my Z390 one is back to 8X after a warranty trip back to Asus for something else. That had been running at 16X before I sent it in.


Dumb question but...are you sure it's in a 16x slot vs an 8x?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 19, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Dumb question but...are you sure it's in a 16x slot vs an 8x?


Yes, the top one.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 19, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Yes, the top one.


Ok, I figured as such, but I've actually moved card back and forth for various reasons and wondered what was "wrong" lol.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 19, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I have three different GPU's to try out when I do the new build in a few days. The Fury X, a 390 Nitro and a XFX R9 290X. I'll try all of them and see if any do 16X. I don't want to open up my main X79 rig to swap parts out at the moment, it's running too well to fux0r with.


Well...I don't know anymore I tried everything....I even changed PCI bus drivers and PCI Express drivers in Device manager....and nothing changed....same thing most programs will still show PCIe Gen3 but current speed is still 5gt/s.....If you figure something let me know



bobbybluz said:


> My second mobo has the modded 4801 BIOS.


OK @bobbybluz I finally figure what was the cause and why was limitation on PCIe 2 gen speeds.....When I load optimized default settings without any tweaking and OC and just get into the win seems like everything working normal..



Now I need to go 1 by 1 thing in tweaking and OC to see what is actually the cause/issue with this......

Ok the root of the problem at least in my case is the BCLK OC....seems that after 104 on BCLK PCIE gen3 get downgraded automatically on PCIE gen2 for some reason if I could guess its probably because of the PCIe speed limit as with bclk OC PCIe get OC as well....never mind I did some GPU benchmark testing and results are more less identical so I guess I will prefer to have my CPU on higher speed with PCIe Gen2 instead ///Problem Solved///


----------



## drizzler (May 20, 2021)

Hmm i am running 104,7 bclk without getting a "downgrade" to gen2 with my titan x maxwell on my rampage iv be. have you pcie spread spectrum enabled? could be the fury is more sensitive to pcie clock modulation compared to other cards, if so you should disable it. for pcie overclocking it should be disabled.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 20, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Hmm i am running 104,7 bclk without getting a "downgrade" to gen2 with my titan x maxwell on my rampage iv be. have you pcie spread spectrum enabled? could be the fury is more sensitive to pcie clock modulation compared to other cards, if so you should disable it. for pcie overclocking it should be disabled.


Yes I keep PCIE spread spectrum disabled....to be precise 104.3 is working fine on BCLK and pcie gen3....104.4-104.9 is starts as PCIe gen3 but it's not stable it will crash win....above 105 works fine BUT downgrade on PCIe Gen2 automatically.....Honestly it's not a big deal I prefer that my CPU works on higher frequency (115.2bclk)and no PCIe gen3 as I can't see any difference  in gaming/benchmarks at all....This was just issue that was driving me MAD but now that I figure what is all about I am totally fine with that....


----------



## lightzout (May 20, 2021)

Just saw this thread. I have an Asus P9X79 LE that I would like to start pushing if possible to get better gaming performance playing Battlefield.  My powersupply connector melted into the mobo at the top for the CPU but when I cleaned out themelted plastic from the PSU the mbo and the pin looked fine. Booted right up. I will review all the posts for BIOS settings. I found this on the side of the road in the woods with two other older PCs waiting to go to landfill.  Its a cyperpow that shipped with dual/SLI 550tis. It took me a while to get it to boot up but once I updated to the latest bios and changed setting for windows 10 its been the best motherboard I have owwned at any price.  I am willing to push if it helps otherwise I err on the side of stability. Any advice? I also have a R9 290 Vapor-x with stock settings which could be pushed if anyone has feedback there. That card has three fans. I feel obligated to reset thermal paste and see if I can push it further. Thoughts?Advice? Dad jokes?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Just saw this thread. I have an Asus P9X79 LE that I would like to start pushing if possible to get better gaming performance playing Battlefield.  My powersupply connector melted into the mobo at the top for the CPU but when I cleaned out themelted plastic from the PSU the mbo and the pin looked fine. Booted right up. I will review all the posts for BIOS settings. I found this on the side of the road in the woods with two other older PCs waiting to go to landfill.  Its a cyperpow that shipped with dual/SLI 550tis. It took me a while to get it to boot up but once I updated to the latest bios and changed setting for windows 10 its been the best motherboard I have owwned at any price.  I am willing to push if it helps otherwise I err on the side of stability. Any advice? I also have a R9 290 Vapor-x with stock settings which could be pushed if anyone has feedback there. That card has three fans. I feel obligated to reset thermal paste and see if I can push it further. Thoughts?Advice? Dad jokes?


What CPU/RAM do you have? This will help us give you better advice.

And welcome to the thread!


----------



## lightzout (May 21, 2021)

Sorry I thought I had included the details.  I have a P9X79 LE with Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz, 18 GB RAM, evo ssd, R9 290 Vapor-x TRI OC 4GB. It is an ancient PC built for Windows 8 and it has flaws but it is surprisingly robust. The PSU cable to the CPU melted but I got it out and cleaned up, installed a new PSU and it booted right up. I would like to OC a little and/or bios flash GPU.


----------



## drizzler (May 21, 2021)

Are you willing to spent a little amount to improve the performance?  I would switch the 3820 with at least an e5 1650v2 (6cores) that can hit 4,4+ghz easily most of the time.  You can get this cpu at around 50 Euros.  The 1680v2 (8cores) would be the ultimate overclockable solution but the more expensive one.

What is your cooling solution?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Sorry I thought I had included the details.  I have a P9X79 LE with Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz, 18 GB RAM, evo ssd, R9 290 Vapor-x TRI OC 4GB. It is an ancient PC built for Windows 8 and it has flaws but it is surprisingly robust. The PSU cable to the CPU melted but I got it out and cleaned up, installed a new PSU and it booted right up. I would like to OC a little and/or bios flash GPU.


There are plenty videos and guides online how to OC 3820...Just tried that it's  going to be easy if you have at least some experience...nothing to be afraid if it doesn't post after bad OC once or twice it will load default clock speeds and you will be able to get into the bios again....after you reach the windows you should do some benchmarks and compare your results(OC Vs Non OC) but also pay attention on your heat and CPU V and then see do you like it or not....and yes you can share all of that with us and ask any questions.....3820 Non K is a bit more difficult to OC but also it's not that hard at all,I "played" before with one of those and it was super-easy.....

Here this is just one of the guide that seems OK LINK


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2021)

lightzout said:


> I have a P9X79 LE with Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz,


IMO, that 3820 is past it's prime and long in the tooth for gaming, even at 1080p. An upgrade to a 6 or 8 core CPU and overclocking it would give you a very solid performance boost. You board supports Xeons as long as it's up to date:
https://www.asus.com/us/SupportOnly/P9X79 LE/HelpDesk_CPU/

@drizzler's suggestion of a Xeon E5-1650V2 is a great option. A Xeon E5-1680V2 or a Xeon E5-2667V2 are also good options. Example below;








						Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 3.5GHz LGA2011 6-Cores 12MB 130W CPU Processor SR1AQ  | eBay
					

Baltimore, Maryland, 21230. Item Location :-.



					www.ebay.com
				



1650V2 $50 shipped








						Intel Xeon E5-1680V2 SR1MJ 3.00 Ghz 8-Core Processor OEM  | eBay
					

Apple Certified 2019 Mac Pro 3.3GHz 12-Core 96GB 4TB 2x AMD W5700X + Afterburner. Working pulls. iPower Resale is a small, passionate group specializing in the resale of open box, refurbished, and pre-owned Apple hardware.



					www.ebay.com
				



1680V2 $130 shipped








						SR19W INTEL XEON 8 CORE CPU E5-2667V2 25M CACHE 3.30 GHZ CPU CM8063501287304  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SR19W INTEL XEON 8 CORE CPU E5-2667V2 25M CACHE 3.30 GHZ CPU CM8063501287304 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



2667V2 $140 shipped

The 1650v2 is the best deal and they are easily OC'd. The 8cores are still worth it if a bit pricier.



lightzout said:


> 18 GB RAM


How is that set up? What are your DIMM sizes and how many are there?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> IMO, that 3820 is past it's prime and long in the tooth for gaming, even at 1080p. An upgrade to a 6 or 8 core CPU and overclocking it would give you a very solid performance boost. You board supports Xeons as long as it's up to date:
> https://www.asus.com/us/SupportOnly/P9X79 LE/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> @drizzler's suggestion of a Xeon E5-1650V2 is a great option. A Xeon E5-1680V2 or a Xeon E5-2667V2 are also good options. Example below;
> ...


Sure 3820 past it's prime but then again properly OC it' going to be good enough to push that R9 290....many of those I7 3820  when working on 4.2-4,5Ghz still have more than a solid IPC problem is of course number of cores/threads but i am sure he will be ok with that setup if his plan is to game on 1080p/60hz/medium.........


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure 3820 past it's prime but then again properly OC it' going to be good enough to push that R9 290.


Good point.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 27, 2021)

Ok guys I did further testing regarding my PCIe GEN3 Vs PCIe GEN2 OC/BCLK "issue"...and now finally I have all info about it...So OK we now know that the cause for downgrading from PCIe 3 to the PCIe 2 was actually the BCLK OC as I already mention above so in short as we rising the bclk also PCIe clock getting higher but beside that  I was  really curious what are the actual speed on PCIe when I oveclock BCLK and I have some very interesting results.....I managed to have fully stable PCIe Gen3 to work  on 104,2 BCLK and actual Interface Transfer Bandwith(video memory) was 8.58GB/s which ain't that badon normal/regular PCIe GEN 3  speed are around 8GB/s but when I OC my CPU on my fully stable maximum 115,2 BCLK  then ofcourse PCIe GEN2 is only operational BUT keep in mind that now is highly overclocked so now the Interface Transfer Bandwith was 6,45GB/s which is waay more then regular/non OC PCIe GEN2 speed around 5GB/s)....






Those results are from SiSoftSandra benchmarks video memory transfer bandwith.........
P.S.In games and GPU Benchmarks the GPU results are more or less identical in fact they are a bit better with OC/PCIe GEN2 but that is also logical as my CPU then working on much higher clocks...
P.S.S.Those results are done with R9 Fury I am curious to know IF will be any difference with some much more powerful GPU that actually maybe can use that faster bandwith....


----------



## drizzler (May 27, 2021)

PCIe 2.0 x16 bandwith is still enough bandwith for a rtx 3090, you need round about 2gb/s to render in 4k with 32 bit and 60fps so this is not a problem in the gpu department. PCIe 2.0  x16 can do 8GB/s

With NVME SSDs it is a different story cause they are only linked with x4 (each lane can do 500 mb/s), so with pcie 2.0 you are limited to round about 1.8gb/s (2gb/s - overhead) without overclocking the pcie frequency.  So even an older Samsung 950 pro is limited with PCIE 2.0 at stock pcie frequency. Direct IO storage is something to consider too in this regard.

But one more question : with the Asus Sabertooth X79 do you have the tweakers paradise options to play arround with skews for cpu i/o etc? I do not have the facts for error handling in mind regarding pcie 3.0 but maybe there is a fall back routine if too many pcie errors are occuring and the link is falling back to 2.0. Maybe this is something the fury does off its own.  If so adjusting the clock skew for pcie might fix this not so important problem.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 27, 2021)

drizzler said:


> PCIe 2.0 x16 bandwith is still enough bandwith for a rtx 3090, you need round about 2gb/s to render in 4k with 32 bit and 60fps so this is not a problem in the gpu department. PCIe 2.0  x16 can do 8GB/s
> 
> With NVME SSDs it is a different story cause they are only linked with x4 (each lane can do 500 mb/s), so with pcie 2.0 you are limited to round about 1.8gb/s (2gb/s - overhead) without overclocking the pcie frequency.  So even an older Samsung 950 pro is limited with PCIE 2.0 at stock pcie frequency. Direct IO storage is something to consider too in this regard.
> 
> But one more question : with the Asus Sabertooth X79 do you have the tweakers paradise options to play arround with skews for cpu i/o etc? I do not have the facts for error handling in mind regarding pcie 3.0 but maybe there is a fall back routine if too many pcie errors are occuring and the link is falling back to 2.0. Maybe this is something the fury does off its own.  If so adjusting the clock skew for pcie might fix this not so important problem.


Ohh sure I know that PCIe 2 is enough even for 3090 but in that case you could potentially start loosing few frames here&there in some games/benchmarks while with "weaker" GPU like the Fury there is literally no difference at all....no there are no errors at all(in between 104,3-104,9 the win will just froze on higher bclk it will start with downgrading PCIe and everything will work totally normal) I believe that actual problem is probably  HIGH PCIe link speed as after certain point of BCLK/OC this motherboard simply can not handle that speed anymore so it will downgraded on gen 2 but as I said and show on pic above that "downgraded" PCIe Gen 2 speed is now when is OC actually  closer to the PCIe Gen3 speed then to the normal/regular PCIe Gen2 speed....Not sure but maybe you are correct and some other GPU could handle more BCLK/OC tho' I still believe it's more due to the limitation of the X79 motherboard....
Yeah this board is great for OC have also option for strap BUT it's like 100,125,150 unfortunately those Xeons can not handle strap on 125 or more like some unlocked I7.......


----------



## Eil1999 (May 28, 2021)

Hi everyone. Better late than never they say. Got myself p9x79 and 1680v2. Looking for some guidance with achieving balanced overclock (good for 24/7). After so many years Internet is full of OC guides but not many of exactly this chip. After reading this thread I know that some of you tested this chip in every way.

So, if there is guide that from your perspective works pretty well with this cpu I would appreciate your answer.
Also any tips are welcome.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 29, 2021)

Eil1999 said:


> Hi everyone. Better late than never they say. Got myself p9x79 and 1680v2. Looking for some guidance with achieving balanced overclock (good for 24/7). After so many years Internet is full of OC guides but not many of exactly this chip. After reading this thread I know that some of you tested this chip in every way.
> 
> So, if there is guide that from your perspective works pretty well with this cpu I would appreciate your answer.
> Also any tips are welcome.



Welcome! And abused this chip in every way is probably more accurate...


----------



## Eil1999 (May 31, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Welcome! And abused this chip in every way is probably more accurate...


I would say discovering it's max potential. Well, had a little bit of playing with it.
Made first part of testing with "raw" bios. Everything on Asus's defaults, only bclk set to 100 (on auto it likes to jump) and played with manual voltage and multiplier.
Results with L - passed 10 runs of linx, with C - passed 10 minutes of cinebench r23

4.2Ghz 1.15V C
4.2Ghz 1.19V L
4.3Ghz 1.2V C
4.3Ghz 1.23V L
4.4Ghz 1.25V C
4.4Ghz up to 1.35V L error

It seems that I'm hitting some power celling in this one. More probable that vrms or smth is getting hotter than surface of the sun. In this setup I'm running without any additional cooling and with an aio. This mobo is the cheapest asus model so that's may be it. After this I continued with cinebech tests only.

4.5Ghz 1.32V C
4.6Ghz up to 1.39V C error
Also tried if it launches at 4.7Ghz but 1.42V is not enough to make it to desktop.

Before the second series of tests I'm gonna make few changes. Gonna check with memtest if rams are good because I feel that something may be fishy with those. Gonna reapply thermal paste because I'm getting big differences between cores (up to 12 degrees). Will strap fans in key places and reinstall windows.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 1, 2021)

Eil1999 said:


> I would say discovering it's max potential. Well, had a little bit of playing with it.
> Made first part of testing with "raw" bios. Everything on Asus's defaults, only bclk set to 100 (on auto it likes to jump) and played with manual voltage and multiplier.
> Results with L - passed 10 runs of linx, with C - passed 10 minutes of cinebench r23
> 
> ...


     Interesting results....I just saw the core "differences" and minus just bad sensors they aren't usually that far apart even though they do separate a bit when under stress and there's a range...however on second thought that isn't much different than my "hottest" core versus my "coolest" one according to sensor. What kind of cooling are you using? That has a lot to do with results I have a good idea of what you can do without even knowing actual temps by cooling capacity.

     I also would say YES to fans on vrm's etc because at various times I've seen them heat up quite a bit under stress and an overclock. I just saw you are using an (AIO) cooler upon rereading and taking head out of my ass reading it closer but which one? Even that could make a fair amount of difference!  Unless you have a meh overclocking chip I'd be surprised if you can't take that quite a bit higher than where it fails with errors...

     I had a chip I had degrade or stop working for whatever reason but it wasn't great OC and was used to start and got to 4.6-4.7 stable'ish under stress testing till it starting going down the tubes and eventually wouldn't boot at ANY speed including stock. That was my first cpu ever that pulled that stunt! This one I got is a fairly unique stepping and I'm guessing a better/latter one than most and it does indeed clock higher with significantly lower voltage than most chips I've seen including first one I had.

Anxious to see your results when you put some fans on key areas and reset paste etc!


----------



## Eil1999 (Jun 1, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Interesting results....I just saw the core "differences" and minus just bad sensors they aren't usually that far apart even though they do separate a bit when under stress and there's a range...however on second thought that isn't much different than my "hottest" core versus my "coolest" one according to sensor. What kind of cooling are you using? That has a lot to do with results I have a good idea of what you can do without even knowing actual temps by cooling capacity.
> 
> I also would say YES to fans on vrm's etc because at various times I've seen them heat up quite a bit under stress and an overclock. I just saw you are using an (AIO) cooler upon rereading and taking head out of my ass reading it closer but which one? Even that could make a fair amount of difference!  Unless you have a meh overclocking chip I'd be surprised if you can't take that quite a bit higher than where it fails with errors...
> 
> ...


I'm running Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280. And with those 12 degrees difference it was during linx at 1.35V. In cinebench it was around 8-9.
And don't get me wrong, this is only for testing. I'm not gonna run this setup at highest possible clocks because I just don't need it. Gonna settle at some clocks around 1.2V for daily use.
Soo yeah, not extreme overclocking.
Funny thing, I have watt meter and checked how much it's pulling from the wall. Idle I'm getting around 130W and found that during stress tests it's getting errors (aka getting less stable) if it's pulling over 400W  in cpu related work. So either some thermal related problems or maybe insufficient psu. I'm running 650W gold Seasonic from previous built and even tho on paper it should work, just maybe some nanosecond spikes might be a problem. Who knows.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Eil1999 said:


> I'm running Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280. And with those 12 degrees difference it was during linx at 1.35V. In cinebench it was around 8-9.
> And don't get me wrong, this is only for testing. I'm not gonna run this setup at highest possible clocks because I just don't need it. Gonna settle at some clocks around 1.2V for daily use.
> Soo yeah, not extreme overclocking.
> Funny thing, I have watt meter and checked how much it's pulling from the wall. Idle I'm getting around 130W and found that during stress tests it's getting errors (aka getting less stable) if it's pulling over 400W  in cpu related work. So either some thermal related problems or maybe insufficient psu. I'm running 650W gold Seasonic from previous built and even tho on paper it should work, just maybe some nanosecond spikes might be a problem. Who knows.


Ok I've heard of cooler but will look up to see where it is in the "standings" so to speak especially if you are using the stock fans that come with it. Watt meters are neat, just sayin'.  I admit lack of pushing chip to limit "extreme oc'ing" as you called it makes me sad, but that's just me and I realize you aren't looking to keep it 24/7 at really high clocks which is all good I am glad seeing you are pushing it to see what it's upper limits are . Anyway what kind of temps are you getting at various clocks and voltages? I'd be very interested to see some screenshots of your results particularly if you can show us temps for all cores and linx version you're running and so forth.


----------



## Eil1999 (Jun 3, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ok I've heard of cooler but will look up to see where it is in the "standings" so to speak especially if you are using the stock fans that come with it. Watt meters are neat, just sayin'.  I admit lack of pushing chip to limit "extreme oc'ing" as you called it makes me sad, but that's just me and I realize you aren't looking to keep it 24/7 at really high clocks which is all good I am glad seeing you are pushing it to see what it's upper limits are . Anyway what kind of temps are you getting at various clocks and voltages? I'd be very interested to see some screenshots of your results particularly if you can show us temps for all cores and linx version you're running and so forth.


Yeah, I'm using stock fans. Okey, replaced thermal paste (still same difference between cores), put some old fan to blow just a little over vrms and decided to manually set fans to ramp up a little bit sooner. Don't have time to run all those linxs now but it seams that errors are still where they were.
But not all bad. I've managed to pass 10 minutes of r23 at 4,6Ghz (1.4V and if we believe cpuz undervolts to 1.368V during load). Max temps:



Also max temps at 4.2 with r23 (1.15V, undervolts to 1.128V):



 And from nowhere actually booted at 4.7Ghz (1.42V) which is weird because before it didn't wanted to boot at that voltage.




But have in mind that I didn't touch anything besides clock multiplier and vcore voltage in bios. Rest is set to default so probably there is some "protection" that kills my stability for some reason.

And with linx I'm running 0.9.11, 10 passes with 25600MB of memory used.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Eil1999 said:


> Yeah, I'm using stock fans. Okey, replaced thermal paste (still same difference between cores), put some old fan to blow just a little over vrms and decided to manually set fans to ramp up a little bit sooner. Don't have time to run all those linxs now but it seams that errors are still where they were.
> But not all bad. I've managed to pass 10 minutes of r23 at 4,6Ghz (1.4V and if we believe cpuz undervolts to 1.368V during load). Max temps:
> View attachment 202623
> Also max temps at 4.2 with r23 (1.15V, undervolts to 1.128V):
> ...



I'm not surprised it's behaving better if you have fans over vrms. Temps are really low but I've never used r23 and I'm assuming Linx stresses it far harder, I know for me it gets highest temps of anything I've ever run.


----------



## drizzler (Jun 3, 2021)

Cinebench is far way from beeing a viable stability stress test utitlity, no matter what version. for doing some bench runs or even quick checking voltage or memory settings it is ok.

Even IBT / LinX  or Prime95 on its own are not the best option to test 24/7 realworld usage stability cause of its constant load. You will slightly not test your voltage / vrm settings / transient response with it cause of the missing variable load. You either have to move your mouse constantly (to trigger windows timer events that will cause load changes) or play a video in parallel to test.

OCCT is a better tool in this regard with its variable load but from my experience there are some scenarions in which you can pass OCCT while failing the other ones, looks like the avx usage is not that heavy with OCCT compared to the mentioned other ones.


----------



## Eil1999 (Jun 3, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Cinebench is far way from beeing a viable stability stress test utitlity, no matter what version. for doing some bench runs or even quick checking voltage or memory settings it is ok.
> 
> Even IBT / LinX  or Prime95 on its own are not the best option to test 24/7 realworld usage stability cause of its constant load. You will slightly not test your voltage / vrm settings / transient response with it cause of the missing variable load. You either have to move your mouse constantly (to trigger windows timer events that will cause load changes) or play a video in parallel to test.
> 
> OCCT is a better tool in this regard with its variable load but from my experience there are some scenarions in which you can pass OCCT while failing the other ones, looks like the avx usage is not that heavy with OCCT compared to the mentioned other ones.


I wasn't using cinebench as a viable stress test but only to find voltage where pc will not bsod from opening single app or smth. I know it's far from stable.
Also I agree with linx. For me it's similar to prime95 on small ffts. It's just not reasonable realworld workload. Every person has different opinion on what to use to check stability so you never can be sure that your system is definitely stable.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 3, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Cinebench is far way from beeing a viable stability stress test utitlity, no matter what version. for doing some bench runs or even quick checking voltage or memory settings it is ok.
> 
> Even IBT / LinX  or Prime95 on its own are not the best option to test 24/7 realworld usage stability cause of its constant load. You will slightly not test your voltage / vrm settings / transient response with it cause of the missing variable load. You either have to move your mouse constantly (to trigger windows timer events that will cause load changes) or play a video in parallel to test.
> 
> OCCT is a better tool in this regard with its variable load but from my experience there are some scenarions in which you can pass OCCT while failing the other ones, looks like the avx usage is not that heavy with OCCT compared to the mentioned other ones.


Actually there is a huge difference between Cinebench R15 and Cinebench R23.....CineBench R23 is so much more demanding test and beside that you need much more time to do complete test and it's not bad at all to check your CPU stability......


----------



## pevac (Jun 4, 2021)

In these 20 years of overclocking, no program is 100 percent secure.
I release prime 95, after 2 hours I release IBT 100 lap without shutting down prime, if the test doesn't break I finally lower 50-100mhz and that's it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi all just checking in....hot as hell here last few days and will cool off so not putting A/C in window so I have been on pc/gaming etc sparingly to keep myself somewhat comfortable. 

However I will shortly be changing my build (slightly-moderately) to first off

1. improve airflow in case
2. get the damn side panel on case and look less redneck
3. add too/rearrange/clean out the rads...it's dusty here and dust in pc never helps.
4. update/upgrade ssd.
5. OC and test...what else?

Anyway we may have talked earlier about it but I know there is hack to get m2 pci-e drives to work on X79...ALSO which I'm more concerned with is there are a couple drives (Samsung 970-80 series?) I've heard actually work as boot drives on X79 with no bios hacking and I'd like to go that route obviously and want to confirm that.


----------



## drizzler (Jun 8, 2021)

The latest NVME based PCIE-SSDs that boot out of the box from legacy systems without NVME Support (the stock X79 uefis lacking support) are the the Samsung 950 Pro and the Plextor M6e.

Newer ones are missing the inbuild option rom to boot so you will have to mod the nvme option rom to your mbs uefi (win-raid.com). For most of the x79 boards you are able to find already modded ones.

WIth this mod, every nvme ssd should work just fine and will be able to be used as boot device ( you will ofc need an pcie adapter to use them).

Another method is to use something like Clover or DUET but there is really no need for this with the option of nvme modding the uefi. (this is more common with x58 boards for example cause you can not mod the nvme support).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 8, 2021)

drizzler said:


> The latest NVME based PCIE-SSDs that boot out of the box from legacy systems without NVME Support (the stock X79 uefis lacking support) are the the Samsung 950 Pro and the Plextor M6e.
> 
> Newer ones are missing the inbuild option rom too boot so you will have to mod the nvme option rom to your mbs uefi (win-raid.com). For most of the x79 boards you are able to find already modded ones.
> 
> ...


I was pretty sure 950 pro was last one and good to know plextor m6e works too. I just have latest bios and even though I have an older WD black m2 already here I just am weary of bricking my bios (never done it but was close). I suppose I have multiple bios chips so I could always just make sure to keep one that is current away from being flashed as a backup.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Jun 28, 2021)

Guys, any idea how to properly test a couple of Xeons if a CPU core or cores are faulty, but on LOWEST possible frequency? Or should I test them at 100MHz steps to highest one allowed by Intel?


----------



## drizzler (Jul 3, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ohh sure I know that PCIe 2 is enough even for 3090 but in that case you could potentially start loosing few frames here&there in some games/benchmarks while with "weaker" GPU like the Fury there is literally no difference at all....no there are no errors at all(in between 104,3-104,9 the win will just froze on higher bclk it will start with downgrading PCIe and everything will work totally normal) I believe that actual problem is probably  HIGH PCIe link speed as after certain point of BCLK/OC this motherboard simply can not handle that speed anymore so it will downgraded on gen 2 but as I said and show on pic above that "downgraded" PCIe Gen 2 speed is now when is OC actually  closer to the PCIe Gen3 speed then to the normal/regular PCIe Gen2 speed....Not sure but maybe you are correct and some other GPU could handle more BCLK/OC tho' I still believe it's more due to the limitation of the X79 motherboard....
> Yeah this board is great for OC have also option for strap BUT it's like 100,125,150 unfortunately those Xeons can not handle strap on 125 or more like some unlocked I7.......



Hey sorry bringing this topic up again but while digging around some other stuff i found a post of someone having the same problem like you and so i took a look in the hidden PCI System Sub-Menu of the Rampage IV BE that maybe has to be enabled wthin your bios (i have modded myself and i think most of the common mods floating arround have not enabled this but maybe i am wrong).

Within this menu you have settings for automated device bandwith handling and you can even force the speed. Despite it says PCIE Gen2 Settings it works for gen3, i think this is just a relict from the first days of x79 where it was lacking support of gen3. I was able to force my Titan X Maxwell to 2,5 GT/S or PCIe 1.1.  

So the interesting settings for you should be hardware autonomous speed and width, if your gpu allows the disabled setting to work. But this should be the culprit since the bclk oc comes with pcie oc that maybe causes some minor link instability.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2021)

drizzler said:


> I was able to force my Titan X Maxwell to 2,5 GT/S or PCIe 1.1.


Do the same in the board UEFI. Change the "Target Link Speed" from "Auto" to 5GT/s, save & exit. Should force the card to PCIe2.0 speeds.


----------



## drizzler (Jul 3, 2021)

Some other stuff i want to share (maybe this is well known but from reading this topic i can not remember it was clearly stated) and it left me with some questionmarks :

I switched my 64gb running at 2233 with 16gb 2666 / 2800 sticks and i was running them at 2666mz (125 strap needed ofc) and i got some performance improve but switching to 2800 results in a performance decrease.

I have done much X58 OC and such problems are also happening with X58 and you mostly overcome this by adjusting the skews and/or pll voltages (it is mostly an uncore or qpi problem, bclk and pcie are not tied together at x58) but i was not able to fix this problem by adjusting skews under cpu paradise and i was not able to find some dmi related pll voltages).

So i was searching for some other bandwith results and found one from 2014 that has nearly the same settings i use.

My results with 2666 strap 125/125 are :






The one i found :






So i just lowered the bclk to round about 122 like this dude has done and voila :







So what we see here is a huge gain in ram performance (minor loss in latency caused by lower freq) so sticking straight to the strap presets may give you worse performance. And this is not just an AIDA related thing, i see a 4gb/s gap with SysSandra too. And yes, the ram is running with the same settings and it is 100% stable.

With 2800 the things even get worse because i was not able to find a bclk giving better performace, mostly the known bug occurs in a massive drop of write performance.

So my explanation is that the strap concept is some kind of broken due the lack of having a clear seperation of clockgen for pcie and bclk which cause overlapping / interference and was just some marketing to reach higher ddr3 speeds. (sure you still can adjust but people launching xmp and thas is it will maybe never recognize).

And some other thing that is maybe just CPU-Z related :

First of all it stated about QPI, something that is non existend with x79 anymore, here we have DMI 2.0

But despite of this his linkspeed is 4875 while mine is "only" 3999 or 3911.

Readings from HWinfo  :

  CPU Current:                            4523.1 MHz = 37 x 122.2 MHz @ 1.1259 V
  CPU Bus Type:                           Intel QuickPath Interconnect (QPI) v1.1
  Number of QPI Links per CPU:            2
  Maximum Supported QPI Link Clock:       4800 MHz (9.60 GT/s)
  Current QPI Link Clock:                 4000 MHz (8.00 GT/s)
  CPU Bus Type:                           Intel Direct Media Interface (DMI) v2.0
  Maximum DMI Link Speed:                 2.5 GT/s
  Current DMI Link Speed:                 5.0 GT/s
  Number of Overclocking Bins:            Unlimited

So we have some qpi reading on a single socket board with a single socket cpu, but with mine it is not the maximum possible like it is with the dudes screenshot. Something i do not understand.

Anybody a clue?


----------



## basco (Jul 3, 2021)

comparing different aida versions can be a pain- just saying


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 3, 2021)

1000Gbps said:


> Guys, any idea how to properly test a couple of Xeons if a CPU core or cores are faulty, but on LOWEST possible frequency? Or should I test them at 100MHz steps to highest one allowed by Intel?


Sorry I saw your post...but I have NO idea what answer to this is. Well, OK not true I have an opinion but not sure it's based in solid fact lol. I would test them all at stock values NO overclock or underclock and see if they test out. Then if everything seems ok play around with overclocks you think are reasonable and see if you get errors and bluescreens, bad boots etc.



drizzler said:


> Hey sorry bringing this topic up again but while digging around some other stuff i found a post of someone having the same problem like you and so i took a look in the hidden PCI System Sub-Menu of the Rampage IV BE that maybe has to be enabled wthin your bios (i have modded myself and i think most of the common mods floating arround have not enabled this but maybe i am wrong).
> 
> Within this menu you have settings for automated device bandwith handling and you can even force the speed. Despite it says PCIE Gen2 Settings it works for gen3, i think this is just a relict from the first days of x79 where it was lacking support of gen3. I was able to force my Titan X Maxwell to 2,5 GT/S or PCIe 1.1.
> 
> ...





drizzler said:


> Some other stuff i want to share (maybe this is well known but from reading this topic i can not remember it was clearly stated) and it left me with some questionmarks :
> 
> I switched my 64gb running at 2233 with 16gb 2666 / 2800 sticks and i was running them at 2666mz (125 strap needed ofc) and i got some performance improve but switching to 2800 results in a performance decrease.
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry for that first post!!! That was great! You are getting into all sorts of stuff I've forgotten and/or didn't even know about! I largely found and got my 1680 due to that guy (Mrs. Shorty) and a couple threads with him and others doing all sorts of tests with it. However I either missed or forgot he actually underclocked the base clock to get his memory bandwidth so high. 

Also I particularly am grateful you showed the hwinfo menu ( I had it once on my pc but deleted it cause I wasn't using it etc) and that's very good information to have on forcing speeds of certain things and the bandwidth settings I didn't even know were accessible and there! Great stuff! This is exactly sort of stuff I want in this thread and per usual your posts are particularly pertinent with good solid info and things we can tweak/improve on with our setups.



Unfortunately I tried what you did and I get a mixed bag....the Read is great, Write blows and falls into that weird bug that happens with some settings, and the Copy....is ok but still not incredible either. What am I missing?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 3, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Hey sorry bringing this topic up again but while digging around some other stuff i found a post of someone having the same problem like you and so i took a look in the hidden PCI System Sub-Menu of the Rampage IV BE that maybe has to be enabled wthin your bios (i have modded myself and i think most of the common mods floating arround have not enabled this but maybe i am wrong).
> 
> Within this menu you have settings for automated device bandwith handling and you can even force the speed. Despite it says PCIE Gen2 Settings it works for gen3, i think this is just a relict from the first days of x79 where it was lacking support of gen3. I was able to force my Titan X Maxwell to 2,5 GT/S or PCIe 1.1.
> 
> ...


Cheers&THX for suggestion but already been there and I try that...just in case I did tried today again and it's the same thing....no change oh high BCLK OC it will work only on PCIe GEN 2 or GEN 1....but who cares everything else working just fine so I keep it on 115 BCLK......
BTW Why do you Forcing PCIe Gen 1.1 on your Titan Maxwell?You can loose a bit of performance on Gen 1.1 even on X16 link...


----------



## drizzler (Jul 4, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Cheers&THX for suggestion but already been there and I try that...just in case I did tried today again and it's the same thing....no change oh high BCLK OC it will work only on PCIe GEN 2 or GEN 1....but who cares everything else working just fine so I keep it on 115 BCLK......
> BTW Why do you Forcing PCIe Gen 1.1 on your Titan Maxwell?You can loose a bit of performance on Gen 1.1 even on X16 link...



I just wanted to showcase that the gen2 submenu settings are affecting gen3 cards / pcie lanes by forcing gen 1.1 in the menu. Could have done a better writing to prevent this misunderstanding, it was not intended to tell someone to force 1.1 for fixing any issues.



dalekdukesboy said:


> Sorry I saw your post...but I have NO idea what answer to this is. Well, OK not true I have an opinion but not sure it's based in solid fact lol. I would test them all at stock values NO overclock or underclock and see if they test out. Then if everything seems ok play around with overclocks you think are reasonable and see if you get errors and bluescreens, bad boots etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm yeah you maybe have to lower the bclk further or maybe use 126 or anything else to get rid of the write bug with the 32:3 divider. 122.25 is the max i am able to set without getting the performance hit you showcased here. 

I also use blck skew -1 and -10 / +10 within the cpu paradise menu but from my experience this has no impact.

And this is what me really bothers me because it looks like there is some issue with signal quality or signal reading with the 32:3 divider and higher bclk which is not fixable by any skew or pll setting, it is just luck to hit / find the right bclk.

To clarify : by 32:3 divider i mean the divider that sets 2133 ram at 100 strap and 2666 with 125 strap.

The next higher one giving 2400 with 100 strap is well known broken at showing the same performance hit in write speed showcased here.

I also had some runs with seeing this performance hit with 100 strap and 2133 ram divider for reasons i was not able to find or reconstruct.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 4, 2021)

drizzler said:


> I just wanted to showcase that the gen2 submenu settings are affecting gen3 cards / pcie lanes by forcing gen 1.1 in the menu. Could have done a better writing to prevent this misunderstanding, it was not intended to tell someone to force 1.1 for fixing any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo! This is from yesterday before you even posted this I myself wondered if I just lowered the bclock to 121.7   vs exactly at 122 which is what I had in the first run with the meh results...and it worked! 






Still not spectacular because the timings aren't dialed in perfectly and this is also high speed single sided ram...I have some nice microns I binned from earlier posts I may swap out if after tinkering with this stuff I can't get 70k across the board...I believe this is hynix memory but not sure.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 5, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Bingo! This is from yesterday before you even posted this I myself wondered if I just lowered the bclock to 121.7   vs exactly at 122 which is what I had in the first run with the meh results...and it worked!
> 
> 
> View attachment 206595
> ...






Not a huge difference but slight uptick just by changing the timings to CR1 from CR2. Definitely going to have to play around a bit and see what I can get out of this set of ram (at best) and put microns in just to see what they can do, haven't had them even in to test/play with for quite some time.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 7, 2021)

Very disappointing news...not a big deal just a bummer! My Ballistix which are microns are causing the board to throw the 53 code which I looked up means "incompatible memory" . I'll have to go back and see if I ever used it in this board but it's possible I used them exclusively in the regular Rampage IV or they worked minimally on this board if that I'll have to check. Regardless, tried couple times reset bios etc same code, put the Klevv one sided 2800 mhz high speed back in booted fine first try. So, I'm revisiting the 2800 speed and seeing if I can get much out of that vs. lower speed and tighter timings. This is what it does at roughly 4.6 ghz.



Not bad...latency obviously good but bandwidth is not amazing will play with dividers and timings see what it'll do.



Went back to 2600 mhz and tightened from Cas 11 to Cas 10....it is about 1k better than my best results with CR1. So if it's at all stable I may with some more prodding get near 70k across the board.


----------



## drizzler (Jul 8, 2021)

Just for terms cause you are writing about single sided : i think you mean single ranked, right?

Dimm can be single sided or dual sided and single ranked, dual ranked, quad ranked and octo ranked.

I had some klevvs too which where dual sided and single ranked @ 2800 which are most of the higher clocked ones. My dominators platinum are dual ranked  @ 2800, it is sad that you can not tell by labels most of the time how they are organized. Only Samsung is doing this very well, at least with their server dedicated ram.

And you suffer from the same performance hit @ 2800 i experienced when i was running them @ 2800, i saw something like 66 66 66 with cl 12 14 14 35 which is way less performance compared to the 76 68 71 with 2600 11 13 13 28.  The higher bclk needed with 125 strap is messing this up.


i am able to boot with 162.5 / 166 but only with cpu speed of 4 ghz, anything above results in cpu initialize failure or usb initializing failure.

The most pain in the ass about finding the right bclk that you can not adjust the blck on the fly to see if it affects this issue. 

Starting with a bad 125 / 125 and adjust it on the fly due oc panel within windows to 122 / 125 will change nothing in terms of ram performance, i am only getting the better numbers with booting up 122.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 8, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Just for terms cause you are writing about single sided : i think you mean single ranked, right?
> 
> Dimm can be single sided or dual sided and single ranked, dual ranked, quad ranked and octo ranked.
> 
> ...


Yes. I actually mean single ranked vs. single ranked, just been a while and honestly forgot the proper terminology. I believe microns were dual ranked and have tighter timings and overall better results at similar speeds but just can't achieve the high top speed. I never tried booting with 166 UNDER rated bclock but it always failed at 166 and I never bothered to keep trying just assumed it was something no cpu I ever had could/would do. Interesting about the on the fly results, not surprised though the board needs to restart and whatever magic happens when it resets all the internal timings associated with bclock is when you see the difference. Your numbers with 2800 mhz is almost identical to mine....I get roughly 65, 62, 60 something like that. Just meh, not even worth the extra mhz and very slight increase in latency.

Well try try and try again always good to check everything you can think of! I had 3rd or 4th newest bios not newest one for my board...no idea how that happened but I double checked and updated it to newest available. After that it started booting with the Microns just wasn't "seeing" all 4 sticks and it was not wanting to boot at all once I changed settings to higher frequencies...I went in and manually changed main timings...then it booted fine! So this memory isn't listed on compatible list for this board as I had said but I knew I had gotten it to work you just can't let auto settings work because it sets them totally wrong once you go above the 1600 mhz the Ram is sold as. 





So very consistent across board not as high as I'd like at 2275 mhz but decent...I tried 2600 mhz and oddly it had the write bug where it had 2/3's of what it should be at! Had 74k for read and almost 70k for copy so that was odd. May just have to tinker with exact bclock and maybe 2600 will work as well as 2275.


----------



## VeqIR (Jul 9, 2021)

Do Xeon E5 1680 v2 not work well with XMP profile enabled with quad channel RAM?  I don’t know if I got a bum chip, but my RAM used to be stable in default XMP profile 1 (2133MHz) with an i7 4930k, and since swapping in the Xeon, I can’t run Memtest86 without WHEA errors when XMP is enabled.  Turning it off, it runs completely error-free. Trying to overclock the RAM is not working manually either so far.  Just running it at the base 1333MHz at this point.

P.S.: the motherboard is an ASUS RIVBE with the latest custom BIOS.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 9, 2021)

VeqIR said:


> Do Xeon E5 1680 v2 not work well with XMP profile enabled with quad channel RAM?  I don’t know if I got a bum chip, but my RAM used to be stable in default XMP profile 1 (2133MHz) with an i7 4930k, and since swapping in the Xeon, I can’t run Memtest86 without WHEA errors when XMP is enabled.  Turning it off, it runs completely error-free. Trying to overclock the RAM is not working manually either so far.  Just running it at the base 1333MHz at this point.
> 
> P.S.: the motherboard is an ASUS RIVBE with the latest custom BIOS.



It may not be memory the board likes, it can be finicky about Ram and especially certain settings as I'm finding out. How many gigs of Ram is it? So you had same mobo but a non Xeon chip and it worked? I have had both in this board and if anything Xeon has been best at overclocking itself and has the best memory controller, which considering it was a couple grand new as a chip it should be essentially the best overall silicon they had at the time, was 2,500 I think new something like that. What brand memory and speed etc? I just had to play around with my memory to get it to work as you may have read. 



Speaking of, I tightened timings and rebooted at 2600 and got among the best results I ever got. Excellent bandwidth across board and minimal latency! Stable? God only knows lol. Haven't tried any testing with new/old memory. I may be disappointed it can't handle it but I will try and at worst it's benchmark stable if nothing else.


----------



## VeqIR (Jul 9, 2021)

32gb in 4 sticks.  It’s G.Skill RAM that has been in use for a few years with XMP profile enabled using an i7 4930k.  The only thing that changed was swapping the processor to the Xeon recently—one from an ebay listing, pulled out from a Mac (seller with great feedback).  I gained 2 cores and lost all overclock so far =/. What voltages are you using?  Seems like the XMP profile wants to raise the voltages higher than what my Xeon likes, and I haven’t been able to find a stable configuration with manual voltages.  Changing voltages, running Memtest86, encountering errors, changing voltages again, etc.  I’m running the processor at stock too, with lowest load line voltage compensation setting, so at least it’s running super cool.  Sad, but I’ll probably just upgrade the the whole system in a year or two; lack of Windows 11 compatibility and poor/no overclocking might be the last drop in the bucket for that system.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 9, 2021)

Once I get back up to speed and being somewhat fully functional again (spent some time in the hospital, got out Tuesday) I'm going to do my Cooler Master Cosmos II build with one of my Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 setups in it. I have all of the parts now, just need the energy to finish cleaning up the case and assembling everything. It's nice to be back home on a real PC again instead of squinting into my Android phone.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 10, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Once I get back up to speed and being somewhat fully functional again (spent some time in the hospital, got out Tuesday) I'm going to do my Cooler Master Cosmos II build with one of my Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 setups in it. I have all of the parts now, just need the energy to finish cleaning up the case and assembling everything. It's nice to be back home on a real PC again instead of squinting into my Android phone.


Hope you're feeling better and on the mend chap! Look forward to hearing more of your exploits with new/old rig you've been a consistent poster here for which I'm grateful. Kinda cool I have one of the oldest and longest threads on here all about hardware that was "obsolete" even the 5-6 years ago I started it


----------



## Duc996 (Jul 20, 2021)

HI ... my name ist Thomas and I´m from Munich/Germany.

A few months ago I decided to rebuild my old X79 System. Everthing worked fine and my 3960x was running slightly overclocked with 4200mhz.
A few days ago I was lucky and grabbed a 1680v2 for only € 100,- on local Ebay. I immediately switched CPU´s and started playing around with it.
And now comes my problem ... is it normal that this CPU got a somehow strange Boost behavior? In CB or any other heavy load programm all is fine and it run´s with the set Clockspeed. But in any Game it just boosts to 3000mhz ... sometimes max clock while loading. In Firestrike for example just the Physics Test runs with max clock while all others remain at 3000mhz. Sure, I can disable C-States but that´s not the point. Or did I miss a BIOS setting? My System Specs are ...
E5 1680v2, Rampage IV Gene, 32Gb Dominator Platinum 2133, TitanX Pascal, 750W Seasonic ... running a custom water loop.

That´s it ... maybe someone with more experience could lend me a hand

Regards
Thomas


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 20, 2021)

@Duc996 Change Windows power plan to "high performance".


----------



## Duc996 (Jul 20, 2021)

Wow ... thank you  
Running now smooth like Babyoil. But now I wonder why the 3960x doesn´t need that setting ...
Anyway ... thanks alot


----------



## Duc996 (Jul 26, 2021)

After tweaking and testing I found the sweet spot of my 1680v2. It seems that I was lucky and got a good CPU ... it only needs 1.256 mv for 4,4ghz   
The max temperature was 51 C while running Aida64 Stresstest for about one hour (thanks to my water loop)



 




All in all I´m pretty happy with that "old" CPU. In the next days I´ll try to find it´s max stable clock. But 4.4 with 1.256 mv will be my 24/7 setup anyway ...

Greetings
Thomas


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Duc996 said:


> It seems that I was lucky and got a good CPU ... it only needs 1.256 mv for 4,4ghz
> The max temperature was 51 C while running Aida64 Stresstest for about one hour (thanks to my water loop)


That is CPU silicon lottery in your favor! Nice!


----------



## Eil1999 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi all, back from dead. 
Had a lot of stuff on my head until recently. Also will be moving in a month but finally found some time for testing.
While I could have played again with 1680v2 I felt a little rusty so decided to have a warmup and got myself 2697v2.
Actually I was surprised how easy it was to overclock and how stable it was afterwards.

Ended at 114bclk with llc at medium and vcore offset of +0,08. Had to step down one multiplier on ram because even when it was working without changing voltages, system seemed sluggish (old 1600mhz set so didn't expect much).

All core turbo 3420mhz
On paper max one core turbo of close to 4Ghz but best what I have detected was 3,9Ghz.

Stress testing with occt, lynx, aida64, prime95. Everything stable and max core temp 54C.

Although found it weird that anything over 114bclk was instantly black screen. Even 114.125 was not booting no matter what offset I choose. Maybe it's the limit for this mb.


----------



## drizzler (Aug 1, 2021)

Duc996 said:


> After tweaking and testing I found the sweet spot of my 1680v2. It seems that I was lucky and got a good CPU ... it only needs 1.256 mv for 4,4ghz
> The max temperature was 51 C while running Aida64 Stresstest for about one hour (thanks to my water loop)
> 
> 
> ...


Keep going testing and optimizing. Maybe your cpu is capable of more with less voltage. 
I was starting at round about the same amount of voltage for 4.4ghz  in the past but i was able to reach 4.6ghz with only 1.26v under load (see some earlierer posts) by testing out cpu_pll , skews and vrm setttings. Finding a well working cpu_pll is crucial, i can even use something like 1.3v with my cpu and see some small gains in performance but sadly my usb audiobox is dropping out with too low cpu_pll (this may need some adjustments of pch voltages) but 1.6 is working well too without issues with 125 strap 122blck.

Right now i am sitting at 4,5ghz / 2600 ram with 1.216v load and 1.23v idle (different strap and different memory compared to the 4.6 setup) for 24 / 7. Greetings from germany ;D


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Keep going testing and optimizing. Maybe your cpu is capable of more with less voltage.


@Duc996  As much as I'd like to agree with drizzler, a word of caution: If this is your daily driver and that OC is solid stable, call it good and be happy with the massive OC you're getting. However, if that system is just a tinkering machine, push it to see what you can get and have fun!


----------



## Duc996 (Aug 5, 2021)

@drizzler Your results are great and made me curious what my CPU is capable. I´m not sure if my MB can handle those pll tweaks. I recognized voltage drops under load ... my voltage is just stable without heavy CPU load. The more load the more drops. I need to try 125 strap anyway. 

@lexluthermiester It´s currently my main rig. I´m fine with the performance at the moment. On the other hand I´m a collector in some way ... I have four watercooled Asus Rampage based PC´s and I switch from time to time. At the moment I´m sitting next to my Rampage Formula running a Q9550  ... that way it´s more or less a tinkering machine.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 11, 2021)

Guys I have a question.....did anyone managed to turn on PCIe Resizable BAR on X79 platform?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Guys I have a question.....did anyone managed to turn on PCIe Resizable BAR on X79 platform?


Is it possible?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 12, 2021)

Well...If I could guess I say theoretically it is possible...I mean on X79 we can turn on Above 4g decoding in bios the thing is that someone we the little knowledge could possibly moderate the bios and solve this problem in the future.......BTW Also some people claim that resizable bar working on older card without the problems even if the GPU are  not supported....here bellow pic with the R9 390....




They claim that actually unsupported GPU is not the issue if your motherboard/bios allowing that resizable bar could be turned on....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...If I could guess I say theoretically it is possible...I mean on X79 we can turn on Above 4g decoding in bios the thing is that someone we the little knowledge could possibly moderate the bios and solve this problem in the future.......BTW Also some people claim that resizable bar working on older card without the problems even if the GPU are  not supported....here bellow pic with the R9 390....
> 
> View attachment 212214
> They claim that actually unsupported GPU is not the issue if your motherboard/bios allowing that resizable bar could be turned on....


Fair enough. My guess is that a BIOS hack would be needed.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 19, 2021)

I forgot if I asked this in this thread, probably did.

Anyone try the 1680v2 in a x79 Classified? I'm about to pull the trigger on nabbing one but I want to make sure it'll work. It's not on the official support list on the EVGA site.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Anyone try the 1680v2 in a x79 Classified?


As long as your BIOS is upto date, you'll be good.


----------



## Meese (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello everyone, been interesting reading though this thread, gave me the idea to go and buy a e5-1680v2, got it for £140, received it today but haven't installed it yet. Hopefully it's a lucky chip with good oc potential and will tie me over for a couple years till ddr5 and pice 5.0 are out and see what amd or intel have to offer in 2022/23
It's going to replace my i7-3820 on a rampage iv extreme, been going strong since 2012 running at a stable 4.2 since then (1.29 vcore, 36c idle 68c at 100% load, 100blk, 42 multipler), computer rarely gets turned off manged to get 4.6 but don't use it at that for daily use could probably push it higher, seems to be a good chip. Using a Coolermaster master maker 8 air cooler atm, replaced a h80 after the pumped failed after 6 years.

Anyway I need some help, I'm super indecisive, currently using 16gb corsair vengeance lp 1600mhz c7 memory(4x4), overclocked it to 2133 c8-9-9-26 and has passed all stress tests, get a higher score in aida64 slighty(50231 read, 58562 write, 51987 copy, 51.9 latency) but about 1000points lower in realbench compared to leaving it in xmp at 1600 c7.

My question is do I buy some different ram and will I see much benefit from a higher mhz, from my understanding there's a bug at 2400 or is there a work around? is 2600 doable and stable on the 1680v2?
Currently can find some 32gb 4x8 kingston hyper x savage 2400mhz c11 for £160, it's low profile so in slot 2 and 3 on the mb it will just fit under my cooler as its quite big and just hangs over these slots but from reviews you can't oc it at all over 2400 or I get some Avexir Blitz 4x8 32gb 2400mhz c10 which is easily overclockable to 2600 or even 2933 but would require me to change my cooler to a aio like the ek 240 or h100i. Can't find any 4x4 or 4x8 matched sticks of G.skill Trident X or other good ram really.
Should I just stick to my current ram or upgrade, what do you think?

Once I fit the e5-1680v2 and ticker with it and see what oc I can get I will let you all now, hoping to just get 4.4 maybe 4.5 with low vcore and decent temps for daily use, any advice on bios setting to achieve this?

Sorry for the long ass post, appreciate any help or advice


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Meese said:


> It's going to replace my i7-3820 on a rampage iv extreme


Going from a i7-3820 to a Xeon 1680v2? That's an upgrade you will feel the performance impact of! Very solid upgrade. Little tip, before switching the CPU's over, load BIOS defaults for RAM and CPU settings. The 1680v2 has a different IMC and those RAM timings are unlikely to work in a straight swap of CPU. You'll need to retest your RAM and timings as you test for the OC on the 1680v2. Focus on the CPU OC first, the dial your RAM back in. If you can't match what you have now, you'll likely get close. Keep your expectations realistic and you should end up with a solid OC and stability.



Meese said:


> My question is do I buy some different ram and will I see much benefit from a higher mhz


With the motherboard you've got, changing RAM will not be of much benefit over what you have now. 1866 DDR3 Standard and ECC is getting pricey. If you had a board that supported Registered ECC, that stuff is cheap. But your board only supports standard and ECC DDR3. If 16GB is getting a little lean for you, try to find a matching 4x4GB 1600 kit and then play with the RAM OC a little.


----------



## Meese (Aug 22, 2021)

Yeah looking forward to seeing the performance boost over the 3820 and tickering with the 1680, thanks I'll give it a go tomorrow, just waiting for some TG kryonaut to arrive.
Max ram I'm using is between 12-14gb so getting close to 16gb, was trying to find some matching sticks but had no luck, also find I run into problems sometimes when ocing when not using factory matched sticks, reason I was looking at 32gb is because I can't find any good quad channel RAM in 16gb but found a couple in 32gb, so tested my ram recently to see if it would oc any higher than 1866 and was surprised I was able to get 2133 working stable in those timing using 1.6v though, hopefully I'm not putting to much stress on it. Not touched secondary timing as I don't really understand it much.
I'm mainly using this rig for gaming now when I have time, and like messing around with overclocking, will I not see much benefit then running at lets say 2600 compared to 2133 and just save myself some cash, I would just buy them and try it out for fun if it was cheaper


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Meese said:


> was trying to find some matching sticks but had no luck


When I said "matching" I meant to say specs, such as matching speed, timings and voltage, not the make and model.

For example, your Corsair DDR3 1600 at 7-7-7-20 timings at 1.35volts, then try to find DIMMS with those specs. You might also want to try a set of 2GB DDR3 DIMMS. 4x2GB added to what you already have would give you a total of 24GB and would be set you up for the functional life of that system. This presumes your board has 8 DIMM slots. What board do you have?

BTW, Welcome to TPU!


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 22, 2021)

Both of my 1680 V2's do 4.7Ghz easily. I have 64GB of 2133 in one and 64GB of 1866 in the other. Keep them cool and you're good to go. I'm using Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240's with 4 110cfm aftermarket fans in push/pull at full speed in both of them. BLCK is at 103.4 in both of them, had stability issues with higher than that but not a single crash at that speed. Remember that Xeon's are the best of the best silicon. They run cooler with less voltage than any of the i7's plus you get two more cores. I'm not a gamer but for A/V production work they still do a great job. Don't cheap out on the cooling and they should run just about forever.


----------



## Meese (Aug 22, 2021)

Ahh I got you, yeah it has 8 dim slots, it's a asus rampage iv extreme, so will I not experience much issue mixing the ram with similar spec, tried it in the past with dd2 but kept running into problems so haven't done it since, I'll have a gander on ebay and see what's about but there's not much about in c7. But I should be fine with 16gb I reckon, more curious about seeing what I'll gain with higher frequencies and don't think I'll get much more out of the current ram

And thank you 

That's good to know, excited to see what I can push out of it, never oced an xeon before, I'll try at that BLK, see what happens, what motherboard are you using?
Was looking at the arctic coolers, I'm limited to 240mm in my CM haf x case, spotted a ek aio on ebay for a good price might just snap that up and put 4x120 noctua fan on it. Should keep temps nice and low


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 22, 2021)

Asus Sabertooth X79's. I have the fans & radiators mounted externally on top of the cases, gives a lot more room inside plus isolates the radiators from internal heat. If noise isn't an issue the Silvetstone FM121/ EverFlow R121225BU is the way to go. Even slightly more extreme are the Delta FFB1212SH's. Around $10 each including shipping from China on Ebay. You'll have to run those off 12 volt Molex connectors with adapters. They push around 140cfm each. The Delta's are the best deal for the price and performance if you don't mind the noise. With a Dremel tool and high speed carbide cutters you can mount radiators where you want them, the same goes for fans as well.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 22, 2021)

Meese said:


> Hello everyone, been interesting reading though this thread, gave me the idea to go and buy a e5-1680v2, got it for £140, received it today but haven't installed it yet. Hopefully it's a lucky chip with good oc potential and will tie me over for a couple years till ddr5 and pice 5.0 are out and see what amd or intel have to offer in 2022/23
> It's going to replace my i7-3820 on a rampage iv extreme, been going strong since 2012 running at a stable 4.2 since then (1.29 vcore, 36c idle 68c at 100% load, 100blk, 42 multipler), computer rarely gets turned off manged to get 4.6 but don't use it at that for daily use could probably push it higher, seems to be a good chip. Using a Coolermaster master maker 8 air cooler atm, replaced a h80 after the pumped failed after 6 years.
> 
> Anyway I need some help, I'm super indecisive, currently using 16gb corsair vengeance lp 1600mhz c7 memory(4x4), overclocked it to 2133 c8-9-9-26 and has passed all stress tests, get a higher score in aida64 slighty(50231 read, 58562 write, 51987 copy, 51.9 latency) but about 1000points lower in realbench compared to leaving it in xmp at 1600 c7.
> ...


First of all Welcome!!!Now I will suggest you to NOT buy immediately faster ram first install and OC yours 1680 V2 and see how far he can climb up because sometimes on those higher clocks(4,5Ghz+) if you manage to achieve that you maybe not going to be able to run much faster ram speeds....really depends on overall stability of your system and anyway on X79 ain't always that easy to go over 2133Mhz and gains are usually negligible in real life applications....so my advice is go slow step by step and then see IF you really need faster ram that you already have......


----------



## Meese (Aug 23, 2021)

So I've been tinkering away tonight, manged to get 4.549, 44 ratio, 1.3vcore, BLK 103.4 and RAM at 2206mhz 9-10-10-28with 1.65v(will try and tighten better), set VTT to 1.05 and second VTT to 1.0599, VCCSA to 1.1, rest is on auto, virtualization is turned off, left speed step set to auto, c states on auto and turbo mode enabled, should I disable c state?
Not sure what to set the LLC to or if I should try offset, Vcore is set to 1.30 but any reason why hwmonitor shows about .2 higher to whatever I set it to in the bios? As you can tell I'm a bit of a noob at this

Temps are between 36-41 idle and 78-81 under max load with my air cooler that isn't to bad but could be better so might grab a aio, should drop it by about 5c, found a h100i xt pro for £50

Seems to be stable after a couple stress tests on realbench, got a realbench score of 147,735 and aida64 memory bench score are quite good. Will post some pictures

Tried pushing it to 4.653 but bsod on the stress tests, upped the vcore, vtt and pll but still no joy, maybe lowering the frequency to 1953 will work, will try that tomorrow.

Anything you recommend or think I should try or leave it as it is?


----------



## drizzler (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey, the "bump" in vcore is LLC related (i guess you use auto so the rampage iv is using very high or extreme seting if i am not mistaken) and switching frequency related.

No LLC : Lets say the cpu is needing 1.3v to receive 1.25v under load , so we have to set 1.3v in bios to have a stable cpu.

Some people tent to say : ok, so i let LLC come into the play and i am able to set 1.25v in the bios because LLC prevents the vdroop (the drop from 1.3 to 1.25 we saw before)

So for example : 1.25vore with LLC Very High is giving you 1.25v all the time from software readings.

But here is the problem :

The boards vrm can not regulate the wanted vcore in a all time constant way, it has always to be adjusted so we always have some kind of over- and undershoot of vcore (especially while load is changing).
How fast your vrm can adjust is directly linked (not only but this is something you can set within your bios) to the switching frequency. This determs how often the "vcore is checked and adjusted" within a second so with a higher frequency we usually have less over-and undershoot but some other negative effects like switching losses for example.

So what can happen with LLC is that your "entry level" of vcore is too low, so that if undershoot is happening the system will crash cause the cpu is not getting the needed vcore anymore.

So from my experience you want to have some vdroop to prevent this and since the cpus are intended to work with this (this is because they should work with all mainboards as well as they could, so if your mainboards vrm is crap and slow vdroop is helping to compensate this) and an overclock is more stable with it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

Meese said:


> Anything you recommend or think I should try or leave it as it is?


I would call it a day if it's stable and runs cool. Though....


Meese said:


> RAM at 2206mhz 9-10-10-28with 1.65v


...this bit is crazy. Above 1866mhz you get very diminishing returns. Bump it back down to 1866 or so with matching timings and bring that voltage back down too!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> First of all Welcome!!!Now I will suggest you to NOT buy immediately faster ram first install and OC yours 1680 V2 and see how far he can climb up because sometimes on those higher clocks(4,5Ghz+) if you manage to achieve that you maybe not going to be able to run much faster ram speeds....really depends on overall stability of your system and anyway on X79 ain't always that easy to go over 2133Mhz and gains are usually negligible in real life applications....so my advice is go slow step by step and then see IF you really need faster ram that you already have......


Ditto WELCOME!!!! Hell it's my thread I started least I can do is welcome you . I'm sorry to you and rest of you guys I've been a bit absent had a lot going on and some of that was using my system and not for posting/email so much . This is also excellent advice....high dram for this cpu/platform is extremely affected by your cpu mhz speed, higher you get the cpu to fly, the harder it is to maintain a tight timing and/or high mhz RAM setting. ALSO it makes a huge difference in heat I found...memory usually stays cool enough but the memory controller and all the strain on it and higher voltages on related settings really drive up your cpu temp!  

On air...you're lucky to get 4.5 ghz with that cpu especially with the really nice speed and timings on your RAM! So good job! 4.6 + requires water period. Unless you have a car radiator and box fans to air cool your cpu.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 23, 2021)

Last picture of the 3930k before it gets swapped out tonight. 1680v2 arrives today and I'm nervous and excited.






Got to 4.4ghz on 1.35v, let's see what the big boi chip does..


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Last picture of the 3930k before it gets swapped out tonight. 1680v2 arrives today and I'm nervous and excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....How much 1680 V2 costed you if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice....How much 1680 V2 costed you if you do not mind me asking?


$110 before shipping/tax.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Got to 4.4ghz on 1.35v, let's see what the big boi chip does..


You'll likely get close to those speeds and likely the same voltage range..

Remember, the 3930K is a 32nm CPU, where as the 1680v2 is a 22nm design so the tolerances will generally even out and you'll have two extra cores and faster IPC per core. 

Are you going to run with Specre/Meltdown mitigations enabled? If you intend to disable to preserve performance, are you going to turn off hyper-threading to kill Spectre/Meltdown through hardware?



Toothless said:


> $110 before shipping/tax.


That's a fair price given the current market state!


----------



## Toothless (Aug 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You'll likely get close to those speeds and likely the same voltage range..
> 
> Remember, the 3930K is a 32nm CPU, where as the 1680v2 is a 22nm design so the tolerances will generally even out and you'll have two extra cores and faster IPC per core.
> 
> ...


Probably gonna leave it as is besides overclocking. I'm on a 12-13 day work week and not gonna have the brain power to deal with mitigations.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 25, 2021)

Okay so since no one posted, I'ma double post an update.

This thing doesn't like overclocking. I've managed 4.2ghz at 1.271v with no vdroop since that was giving issues. The board doesn't have very many options for voltage control and seems to throw everything out the window in the bios. (Set 1.2v, gives 1.35v until it boots)

So far it barely goes over 60c with the Kraken x60. (Yes I know it says 65c on the board, leave me alone that's package temp) Sits with 32GB 1866mhz and will have the 1070 FE paired up.

Fan on VRM because I almost got burned touching it.








Gonna be so purdy when rebuilt.


----------



## Meese (Aug 25, 2021)

Been tinkering away some more, got it stable at 5.549, blk 103.4, using vcore offset +.04 set LLC to high with ram at 2206 @ 1.6v, 9-10-10-28-1, get a better score with 28 over 26, tried 9-9-9-26 but wasn't stable. 85w 1.288/.296 vcore idle and 187w 1.304 at 100%. Don't like temp at 4.649 have to up the vcore to much to keep stable for daily use.
Temps now sit at 36c idle and 69 under 100% load on windows high performance power plan but if set to balanced cpu drops to 1.2mhz and 26/30c idle temps which is nice. Adjusted some other voltages aswell so they're not on auto(attached some pictures, see what you think and if I should adjust anything)

Running ram at 2206 I get a nice increase in my aida64 scores compared to 1934, wasn't really any difference in temps either, had to up the blk by .2 on 1934 as I was getting the write bug.

What package temps on hwinfo are more accurate the dts or enhanced as I'm get a 10c different between the two.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I've managed 4.2ghz at 1.271v


That's good for daily driving!



Meese said:


> Been tinkering away some more, got it stable at 5.549, blk 103.4, using vcore offset +.04 set LLC to high with ram at 2206 @ 1.6v, 9-10-10-28-1


WOW!


----------



## drizzler (Aug 26, 2021)

Typo  5.5 would be awesome


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 26, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Typo  5.5 would be awesome


Yep...I kinda knew that would be a typo unless you were using liquid nitrogen  



Toothless said:


> Okay so since no one posted, I'ma double post an update.
> 
> This thing doesn't like overclocking. I've managed 4.2ghz at 1.271v with no vdroop since that was giving issues. The board doesn't have very many options for voltage control and seems to throw everything out the window in the bios. (Set 1.2v, gives 1.35v until it boots)
> 
> ...


Post to your heart's content...even if I don't reply I read them all, and enjoy them all! TY!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 26, 2021)

Meese said:


> Been tinkering away some more, got it stable at 5.549, blk 103.4, using vcore offset +.04 set LLC to high with ram at 2206 @ 1.6v, 9-10-10-28-1, get a better score with 28 over 26, tried 9-9-9-26 but wasn't stable. 85w 1.288/.296 vcore idle and 187w 1.304 at 100%. Don't like temp at 4.649 have to up the vcore to much to keep stable for daily use.
> Temps now sit at 36c idle and 69 under 100% load on windows high performance power plan but if set to balanced cpu drops to 1.2mhz and 26/30c idle temps which is nice. Adjusted some other voltages aswell so they're not on auto(attached some pictures, see what you think and if I should adjust anything)
> 
> Running ram at 2206 I get a nice increase in my aida64 scores compared to 1934, wasn't really any difference in temps either, had to up the blk by .2 on 1934 as I was getting the write bug.
> ...


Nice...you can do some more fine tuning but seems like you really got "golden-sample" Xeon 1680 V2!!!


----------



## repman244 (Aug 28, 2021)

Just pulled a trigger on a 1680 V2, it will be a week or two before I get it. 

Probably the last upgrade for this platform - I still can't believe how well X79 is holding up after all these years.


----------



## drizzler (Aug 28, 2021)

Yeah, but i think X58 is / was quiet a bit better in this regard if you do not need 8+ cores or AVX workload. Back in the days X79 was more of a sidegrade to X58, but today AVX comes more into the game so overall X79 aged a bit better. These platforms were a bit ahead of its time.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 28, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Yeah, but i think X58 is / was quiet a bit better in this regard if you do not need 8+ cores or AVX workload. Back in the days X79 was more of a sidegrade to X58, but today AVX comes more into the game so overall X79 aged a bit better. These platforms were a bit ahead of its time.


Sidegrade maybe IF you talking about 32nm and up to the 6c/12t even those was faster on X79....but 22nm/Ivy-Bridge was faster and overall improved(less heat&power)also X79 has variety of Xeons up to the 12c/24t + as you said AVX it's a big deal when it comes to the gaming especially in past few years....


----------



## drizzler (Aug 28, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Sidegrade maybe IF you talking about 32nm and up to the 6c/12t even those was faster on X79....but 22nm/Ivy-Bridge was faster and overall improved(less heat&power)also X79 has variety of Xeons up to the 12c/24t + as you said AVX it's a big deal when it comes to the gaming especially in past few years....


I think it comes down to what performance numbers are personally considered to be a "sidegrade" and what platform gains you are pleased of.

I was running a w3680 (this is a xeon i7 980x) @4600ghz with 2400 ddr3 cl10 as a daily (all voltages within architecture specs) and comparing none avx loads like CB 15 :

4.6ghz 6core DDR 2400 X58 : 1104 MT , 144 ST (i was not able to find a screen of my daily but the 4.8ghz oc shows some 4.6 numbers (the X5675 number) that was the same for my final oc).

4.5ghz 6 X79 DDR 2600 (disabled 2 cores of my 1680) : 1230 MT, 162 ST

So we talk about ~ 10 % increase of MT-Performance and  11 % ST Performance. 

Yeah it is 100mhz less but 4.6 is not giving much more. 166 ST, so we talk about 13 % ST and some gains in MT. Even if you assume 1300 MT what will be an unrealistic gain for just 100 mhz more we talk about 15 %. I can just validate the 166 ST due screenshot by myself. (have not tested the 6core performance of my 1680 in MT with 4.6ghz).

I was able to pick up a xeon 1650v2 setup for cheap 1 or 2 years before i decided to go with the 1680v2 and after testing it for me personally the performance gains were to less to take the hassle of rebuilding the system.

So i would consider even Ivybridge 6core to beeing a sidegrade coming from a good 6core Westmere/Gulftown OC in none AVX loads.

Now i am happy with the 1680v2 since my use case has changed and i can utilize the 2 more cores, AVX and the higher memory bandwith. Especially the artificially cut down write performance of X58 was weired.












And in my opinion back in the days X79 did not offer some must have feature that was forcing you to upgrade from X58 to X79. PCIE 3.0 was nothing you really needed and it was still lacking the native USB 3.0 support.

Nowadays the PCIE 3.0 is nice, the NVME modding possibility is also nice (nvme with x58 is only possible with drives coming with own orom or usb efi bootloader) and the option to use high core count cpus
is even nicer ;D as you said. So X79 aged really better.


----------



## repman244 (Aug 29, 2021)

For me it's not just the raw CPU performance, but the whole platform - a ton of PCI-E lanes, boards with good layout many PCI-e lanes and features. The X99 is even better in that regard IMO.
That's the reason I didn't go towards AMD threadripper - the motherboards suck, all the boards are some gaming crap which for me completely misses the point of that socket.

But anyway I just hope my motherboard doesn't die anytime soon because finding a replacement is very expensive (and no chinese boards are not a real replacement).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2021)

repman244 said:


> For me it's not just the raw CPU performance, but the whole platform - a ton of PCI-E lanes, boards with good layout many PCI-e lanes and features. The X99 is even better in that regard IMO.
> That's the reason I didn't go towards AMD threadripper - the motherboards suck, all the boards are some gaming crap which for me completely misses the point of that socket.
> 
> But anyway I just hope my motherboard doesn't die anytime soon because finding a replacement is very expensive (and no chinese boards are not a real replacement).


Yep...I totally Agree....I remember having Ryzen 1700 with some B450 ASRock motherboard that I decide to flip it and go for X79 Platform instead.....It's just the fact that B450 mobo looked like a toy to me and overall quality was just clearly garbage compared to the ANY X79 branded motherboard...Now not saying that there is NO good and Quality motherboard for AMD/Ryzen I am just saying that for about same price range I get so much more for the X79(back then)as overall package compared to what I could get for that particular Zen 1 platform......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2021)

repman244 said:


> (and no chinese boards are not a real replacement)


Sorry, my experience says otherwise.


----------



## drizzler (Aug 30, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I was pretty sure 950 pro was last one and good to know plextor m6e works too. I just have latest bios and even though I have an older WD black m2 already here I just am weary of bricking my bios (never done it but was close). I suppose I have multiple bios chips so I could always just make sure to keep one that is current away from being flashed as a backup.


I forgot the M8Pe that is legacy bootable too


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry, my experience says otherwise.


Speaking of that, I always have noticed all the Chinese boards that have shown up as replacements and wondered how good they'd be especially because even for X79 they have m2 slots etc which is....very interesting to me to say the least; Like this one....









						HUANANZHI X79 Deluxe - Nonotree
					

Supports LGA2011 series processors Server-level CPU create extreme reliability, quickly edit images and videos, quickly multitask between programs, and show your creativity.  Support NVIDIA and AMD series graphics cards Help you increase the speed of execution of various tasks, accelerate your...




					nonotree.xyz


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Speaking of that, I always have noticed all the Chinese boards that have shown up as replacements and wondered how good they'd be especially because even for X79 they have m2 slots etc which is....very interesting to me to say the least; Like this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones I've been buying are "Machinist" brand. No problems with quality or functionality.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The ones I've been buying are "Machinist" brand. No problems with quality or functionality.


I've seen those too! I just like the looks of these boards bit more than the machinists....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I've seen those too! I just like the looks of these boards bit more than the machinists....


I can see that. They are good looking boards.


----------



## drizzler (Sep 8, 2021)

With the first releases you were not able to overlock beyond the official max turbo multiplier even with unlocked cpus and the vrm section was kind of weak (and getting pretty hot). Don't know about latest so...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 8, 2021)

drizzler said:


> With the first releases you were not able to overlock beyond the official max turbo multiplier even with unlocked cpus and the vrm section was kind of weak (and getting pretty hot). Don't know about latest so...


Well this is the kind of stuff I want to know before even considering "upgrading" to a board such as this to keep my X79 system relevant.


----------



## drizzler (Sep 8, 2021)

There are very active russian sites / communities around these boards with bios mods and stuff, but i never digged deeper into this.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 9, 2021)

The new X79 build has begun. I finally got the gargantuan Cooler Master Cosmos II case all cleaned up and straightened out. I tested the electronics panel (power, reset, fan controllers, etc.) last night and everything is fully functional. Watching the fan button LED's change color according to speed settings is interesting and is pure 2012-era flash from when it came out. I discovered I have to do some Dremel modding to get the Arctic LF II 280 to mount properly (and externally in this instance). Because of that I'm going to use Silverstone FHP-141's instead of the Arctic fans. Upon eyeballing the initial layout not using the Cosmos II top cover will serve two purposes: The 280mm radiator and fans take up so much space it's not needed plus after modding if I ever decide to pull the radiator & fans and switch to a 240mm setup the cover completely hides the relocated 140mm fan and mounting holes plus the two slots that must be cut for the hoses. Win-win and I have only $35 invested in the case.

Whoever designed the case 10 years ago must have never considered using 38mm thick radiators like the Arctics much less combing them with 38mm thick 140mm fans. Since everything is black it looks impressive in mock-up. There's plenty of room inside for the Sabertooth X79/ 1680 V2 and anything else I may choose to stuff into it. Since the case empty weighs 48 lbs I'm seriously considering putting wheels on the bottom rails to make moving it around easier. I want to make this an ultimate X79 rig that would have been a show stopper when everything inside it was new.


----------



## repman244 (Sep 10, 2021)

I received the CPU today, didn't do much tweaking yet.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 13, 2021)

I am really enjoying reading new folks and bobbybluz and older posters etc still tinkering or outright starting new builds etc. I don't have the time or remember to always check in as much as I'd like but just saying I've really enjoyed this thread and am amazed at it's longevity and how many people have read and/or posted in it!


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 14, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I am really enjoying reading new folks and bobbybluz and older posters etc still tinkering or outright starting new builds etc. I don't have the time or remember to always check in as much as I'd like but just saying I've really enjoyed this thread and am amazed at it's longevity and how many people have read and/or posted in it!


X79 refuses to die. When you consider the longevity of the platform, quad channel memory and the fact Xeon CPU's that were stupid expensive 8-10 years ago are now literally dirt cheap the value for the dollar can't be beat. For those of us who already had top-tier X79 systems for years the E5 1680 V2 suddenly becoming available at bargain prices changed the game. I sold my binned 4960X on Ebay for roughly the same price I paid for two 1680 V2's. In my case the fact I only paid $50 for that 4960X was icing on the cake. 

Consider all of the Intel and AMD platforms that have came and went since X79 was introduced. Other than X99 no others have the cult following X79 does. X58 has its loyalists as well but not the performance of X79 or X99. Of course without cheap Xeons added to the mix I seriously doubt the hardcore enthusiast interest would be there today like it is. Also, many of us already had/have large inventories of components on hand so building or upgrading existing rigs didn't involve spending large amounts of money on new hardware. We're like the hot-rodders of the 1950's & 60's. We have the ability and knowledge to be able to take older discarded parts nobody else wants and combine them into performance monsters that punch far above their weight class. That's what separates us from the average consumer. 10 years ago nobody would have ever dreamed the Chinese would be recycling X79 parts to make new X79 mobos a decade later. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2021)

Well,  just got my 2697 v2 today.  So far just staring at it.  Not quite sure what to do with it yet...  I've never done blck ocing before,  where do I start?
Pic in the Xeon owners club.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I've never done blck ocing before, where do I start?


Just keep in mind you will have limited success with bclk OC's on X79.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2021)

Yeah I know...  115 is probably max,  may be not even that high on my board.  As long as I can set all core turbo to like 3.4,  with single core turbo going higher,  it will
probably do.  I'll be able to run several 6 thread vms,  or 2 8 thread,  or throw 16 threads in one to do some serious compiling.  Even though I'd still like more speed,
more cores is more useful!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

johnspack said:


> 115 is probably max, may be not even that high on my board.


I think you'll be very lucky to get that high.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 17, 2021)

I know...  but I can afford to burn it out.  My 1680 will be waiting to go  back in.  If I don't burn it out..  I'll get a 2nd one,  put them in a server board.
1680 will go back in this board.  Fun with 8 year old tech!


----------



## dylxxn (Sep 27, 2021)

Heya! I'm brand new the X79 scene (going to be picking up a Rampage IV Extreme here soon). I'm having trouble deciding on what chip to get for it. I've done some reading through posts here and elsewhere, and I've found generally these chips are the most popular/I am considering:
- E5-1650v1 (~$35)
- E5-1660v1 (~$50)
- E5-1680v2 (~$125)
- 3960X (~$75)
- 3970X (~$100)
I'm definitely interested in overclocking (but I don't have a ton of experience with it - only really on Z97), so I'm leaning towards the 1650 as it's really cheap for the performance that can be squeezed out... but any opinions are welcome! (I don't think I'll be going with a 2xxx Xeon though, since my main rig already is a 12/24 3900X )

I look forward to joining you all!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

dylxxn said:


> Heya! I'm brand new the X79 scene (going to be picking up a Rampage IV Extreme here soon). I'm having trouble deciding on what chip to get for it. I've done some reading through posts here and elsewhere, and I've found generally these chips are the most popular/I am considering:
> - E5-1650v1 (~$35)
> - E5-1660v1 (~$50)
> - E5-1680v2 (~$125)
> ...


First welcome to TPU!

The 1680V2 is a solid choice, but you should not discount the 2xxx Ceons as the 2667v2 has 8cores as well but has dual QPI links instead of the 1 the 1680V2 has and both of the QPI links on the 2667v2 run at 8GT per second instead of the 5GT per second for the 1680v2. The 3970X is almost the same as 1660v2 and as such has few cores(6c/12t). I personally choice the 2667v2 for my Xeon build because of it better features.

The better specs mentioned above make a difference in performance, it's worth looking at.


----------



## dylxxn (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> First welcome to TPU!
> 
> The 1680V2 is a solid choice, but you should not discount the 2xxx Ceons as the 2667v2 has 8cores as well but has dual QPI links instead of the 1 the 1680V2 has and both of the QPI links on the 2667v2 run at 8GT per second instead of the 5GT per second for the 1680v2. The 3970X is almost the same as 1660v2 and as such has few cores(6c/12t). I personally choice the 2667v2 for my Xeon build because of it better features.
> 
> The better specs mentioned above make a difference in performance, it's worth looking at.


Thank you!

I took a look and it seems like a nice chip for sure (the 2667v2), but I was hoping to get an actual unlocked chip so I could have some more practice with straight-up overclocking. Skimming through other users' experiences it seems like the hard cap for BCLK OC is 115 (and that's just a maybe) and I feel like I'd have more fun with something like a 1680v2 or 1650v1. I also am trying to not spend a super ton on this, so seeing chips for 30-50 dollars that can still scale with overclocking is... enticing. lol

What is overclocking even like on the 2667v2 though? I'm sure you know better than I can guess if you have one yourself haha. I'm not sure I'm really building this for raw performance but just kind of having fun with it, y'know? Although I did see Bryan's (TYC) video on YT versing a 4.6GHz 1680v2 against a 3950X and 10900K and the results were very impressive (besides the power draw )


----------



## Ashley98 (Sep 27, 2021)

I should have posted sooner here. But I recently got a Rampage IV Extreme practically brand new for 90 bucks to replace my P6X58D-E + X5675 4.5Ghz. Im running it with a 1650v2 right now at 4.5ghz 1.36v with 32gh memory @2333mhz 125mhz Strap CL11-13-13-31-2T (2x8gb Corsair Hynix AFR 4 Gigabit + 2x Crucial Ballistix Micron 4 Gigabit. 

Was able to secure a 1680v2 for £90 should be arriving tomorrow hoping I can get at least 4.4-4.6ghz out of it with 1.375v or less.

Was planning to get a another Ryzen 3600 for myself since we have 2 pcs here and have a build with that CPU but I require 32gb of ram and the cost of the rampage + E5 1650v2 and 32gb ddr3 cost less than a single 32GB Ram kit. So what's the point? 

I love this platform so much I got another Rampage IV with a missing pin and bent pins in the socket super cheap and have been used that board with a 4820K @4.8ghz 1.34v 2400mhz OEM Hynix 2 Giagbit CFR to benchmark video cards


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

dylxxn said:


> but I was hoping to get an actual unlocked chip so I could have some more practice with straight-up overclocking.


Ah gotcha. To be fair the Asus board you're going to get can do bclk OCing so you would still get some fun in with the 2667v2, but if you want an unlocked multi then the 1680v2 is the undisputed King of OC for X79 and worth the money you'd pay. Just gotta weigh your options.


----------



## dylxxn (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah gotcha. To be fair the Asus board you're going to get can does bclk OCing so you would still get some fun in with the 2667v2, but if you want an unlocked multi then the 1680v2 is the undisputed King of OC for X79 and worth the money you'd pay. Just gotta weigh your options.


I'll put some thought into it for sure. Will update when I get the board!


----------



## drizzler (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> First welcome to TPU!
> 
> The 1680V2 is a solid choice, but you should not discount the 2xxx Ceons as the 2667v2 has 8cores as well but has dual QPI links instead of the 1 the 1680V2 has and both of the QPI links on the 2667v2 run at 8GT per second instead of the 5GT per second for the 1680v2. The 3970X is almost the same as 1660v2 and as such has few cores(6c/12t). I personally choice the 2667v2 for my Xeon build because of it better features.
> 
> The better specs mentioned above make a difference in performance, it's worth looking at.



I am sorry to say but there are some mistakes in this post :

1. The 3960x an dthe 3970x are Sandy-Bridge-E architecure while the v2 Xeons are Ivy-Bridge-Architecture, so their counterpart is the 4960x.

2. The QPI-Link is totally pointless with single socket systems since X79 /Sandybridge  as it is only connecting the CPUs in multi socket systems. We have DMI2 with x79 to connect the cpu to the x79 chipset and thats limited to 20GT/s (4links with 5GT each) no matter what CPU you are using.

3. The QPI Links are running with 8GT/s and that is what the datasheet of the 2667v2 for example is pointing out. You see a 0 GT/s speed within the busspeed section in the data sheet of the e5 16xx series since they are lacking the qpi link.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

drizzler said:


> 1. The 3960x an dthe 3970x are Sandy-Bridge-E architecure while the v2 Xeons are Ivy-Bridge-Architecture, so their counterpart is the 4960x.


While true, dylxxn did not mention the 4960X, he mentioned the 3970X. IvyBridge was a very minor refresh of SandyBridge and as such the differences are minor and not worth fussing over.



drizzler said:


> 2. The QPI-Link is totally pointless with single socket systems since X79 /Sandybridge as it is only connecting the CPUs in multi socket systems. We have DMI2 with x79 to connect the cpu to the x79 chipset and thats limited to 20GT/s (4links with 5GT each) no matter what CPU you are using.





drizzler said:


> 3. The QPI Links are running with 8GT/s and that is what the datasheet of the 2667v2 for example is pointing out. You see a 0 GT/s speed within the busspeed section in the data sheet of the e5 16xx series since they are lacking the qpi link.


I'm not going into the nitty-gritty of these points because it is very complicated. Such a discussion would take a very long time and does not belong in this thread.

On the merits of base specs, the 2667v2 is the better CPU. The QPI Link matters as well as the faster transfer rates. It has a higher stock clock speed and a higher turbo boost. The 1680v2's only advantage is the unlocked multi. That's it.


----------



## Ashley98 (Sep 28, 2021)

just got the 1680v2 in today does 4.5ghz 1.23v LLC Very High 




More Benches


----------



## drizzler (Sep 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While true, dylxxn did not mention the 4960X, he mentioned the 3970X. IvyBridge was a very minor refresh of SandyBridge and as such the differences are minor and not worth fussing over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is complicated about this. According to specs and datasheets it is just wrong what you were writing. So if you are not going to bring something up to proof your statement about QPI/DMI (and i have no problem about someone is proofing i got something wrong) it is just a fact. See :











			https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-e5-v2-datasheet-vol-1.pdf
		




			https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-e5-v2-spec-update.pdf


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

Ok, let's compare to a set of 1366 CPUs..









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				











						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				











						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				











						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Hmm... CPU's that can not be run in a dual setup that have QPI Link features?

Nothing about the QPI link design changed dramatically from socket 1366 to 2011. Why would a set of CPUs that can not be used in a dual configuration have a QPI link if it can not ever be used? Moving forward to socket 2011(both X79 and X99), why would QPI link settings exist on motherboards with a single CPU socket? If it only has one CPU and the QPI link is used only for inter-CPU data transfers, then why would such need to exist? Maybe it's because Intel did not disclose the full technical features at the time of release of those documents and has not updated those documents you cited with more accurate information since?

For example, my own motherboard running the above mentioned 2667v2;



My board is a single CPU X79 board. So why does it have a QPI settings menu?


drizzler said:


> So if you are not going to bring something up to proof your statement about QPI/DMI


You were saying?

The QPI link interface is used for a number of functions within the CPU structure, not only interCPU data transfers.


----------



## drizzler (Sep 30, 2021)

You are using an OEM/Workstation mainboard that comes with an genuine uefi that the manufactures are using with single, dual or quadsocket mainboards. That an option is existing within a uefi is not a proof or saying that is does anything.

X58 : QPI is used to link the CPU with the Chipset , that is the reason why singlesocket cpus have 1 QPI Link. And the Xeons X56xx for example have 2 QPI links because they need the extra one to be linked together. You can find this within any X58 sceme.

X79 : we have DMI2.0 to link the CPU to the chipset and we have QPI to link cpus together.

And with any following intel chipset we have some iterations from DMI 2.0 up to DMI 4.0 with the latest release to link the CPU with the chipset and we have QPI to link cpus until is was replaced by faster UPI.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 30, 2021)

Appreciate the info, whoever is right and/or wrong, just keep it civil gentlemen, all I ask. So far mostly good little saltiness is OK just doing my job because I've had a few moderator's coming in here ready to bust heads....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Appreciate the info, whoever is right and/or wrong, just keep it civil gentlemen, all I ask. So far mostly good little saltiness is OK just doing my job because I've had a few moderator's coming in here ready to bust heads....


Yeah, I'm done anyway. It's not a point worth arguing...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi guys! I have major announcement...well at least for me the geek gamer...I got a new video card!!! 

Don't give it away, but review on here was best OC 6900 xt there is, and it is on par with 3080 ti and 3090 once you tweak it a bit and it was still less money for any of those I could find, particularly the 3090 which is still near 3k...the 3080 ti you can get near 1900 at lowest for less desirably models this was 200 bucks cheaper than that!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Hi guys! I have major announcement...well at least for me the geek gamer...I got a new video card!!!
> 
> Don't give it away, but review on here was best OC 6900 xt there is, and it is on par with 3080 ti and 3090 once you tweak it a bit and it was still less money for any of those I could find, particularly the 3090 which is still near 3k...the 3080 ti you can get near 1900 at lowest for less desirably models this was 200 bucks cheaper than that!
> View attachment 219229


Don't usually reply to myself but card is huge and I have a huge case, still was bit of a squeeze getting around my cables which aren't routed well due partially to cases large size ironically! However so far so good seems to be working well had some driver/OC issues at first but appears it's fine. Also I have a 1000 watt Corsair PSU...and minimum this thing asks for is a 1000 Watt PSU so I may have some issues being on the edge particularly with wattage spikes that these cards do have. Still tinkering...more to come.


----------



## dylxxn (Oct 12, 2021)

Got a huge haul yesterday!





Left: Rampage V Extreme & Xeon E5-1660V3
Right: Rampage IV Extreme & i7-3970X

Very excited to build with both of them! Will be posting updates, but it might be a little while before I get to the R4E.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

dylxxn said:


> Got a huge haul yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 220386
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## dylxxn (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> How much?


R5E was $150
R4E and 3970X was $185

I bought the 1660V3 in order to test the board on site, from eBay for $105.93. Had to clean the contacts with some isopropyl but it worked!
The guy I bought them from had a 3970X laying around too, so he threw it in with the board for an extra $85. So $100 + $85.

To be honest I was really after the R5E, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

dylxxn said:


> R5E was $150
> R4E and 3970X was $185


USD?


----------



## dylxxn (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> USD?


Yessir!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

dylxxn said:


> Yessir!


Not bad at all!


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 21, 2021)

X79 Sabertooth or X79 RIVE? The pin transplant on the Sabertooth was going perfect until the solder wick pulled the very last trace I had to unsolder off the mobo. I see X79 Rampage IV Extreme boards on Ebay that are less expensive than the Sabertooths. I can live without the front USB 3.0 (have extensions to use the ones on the back) on the Sabertooth but the RIVE appears to have more options at a lower price used. Since it was the top of the line X79 mobo it may be the perfect choice to go into my resurrected Coolermaster Cosmos II case with a 1680 V2 I already have in it. Thoughts?


----------



## drizzler (Oct 21, 2021)

The Sabertooth has an internal usb 3.0 connector if i am not mistaken, but i would go and buy a Rampage IV. I see no advantage for the Sabertooth.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 21, 2021)

drizzler said:


> The Sabertooth has an internal usb 3.0 connector if i am not mistaken, but i would go and buy a Rampage IV. I see no advantage for the Sabertooth.


The Sabertooth has a single internal USB 3.0 connector, the RIVE has two.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm working on getting an Extreme IV X79 Black Edition complete with the OC panel in what appears to be great condition. Seller wants $250 for it, negotiating shipping from Europe at the moment. The Black Edition appears to be the ultimate X79 mobo.


----------



## bunjimon (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey guys! just found this thread (and registered)

I picked up my first x79 board a couple months ago, and have recently gotten it working (needed some pin repair) and am now looking to get more into overclocking it. 

I got real lucky and got an x79 extreme 11 and a full water cooling loop for it for roughly 115 USD, so super stoked about that. at this point ive got this list of chips:
10x E5-1603 
2x E5-2650 
1x E5-1620V2 
1x 3930k 
1x 4820k (in the mail at the moment)

This is my first Intel platform, and i am really really enjoying the availability of cheap chips in large quantities

Ive posted like 3 scores on hwbot with the xeons, hoping  to get more up. 

I have some question about memory overclocking, on the 1603s and other xeons it seems that they are limited to whatever their highest spec on ark is, yet i see people posting scores of the memories at higher straps. I am currently running 8 sticks, each single rank, is it related to that? I read some thing about max memory speed being affected by how many ranks & channels the memory controller has active, but I didnt really see much to back it up and was wondering if you guys knew. some dudes in a discord im in said it was board specific, but i also couldnt find anything about my board and memory speeds on xeons, so here i am!


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 26, 2021)

My Rampage IV Black Edition complete with the front OC panel is on it's way to me from Europe, should take a couple of weeks to get here. It should be a screamer with a 1680 V2 in it. 



bunjimon said:


> Hey guys! just found this thread (and registered)
> 
> I picked up my first x79 board a couple months ago, and have recently gotten it working (needed some pin repair) and am now looking to get more into overclocking it.
> 
> ...


For overclocking the 8 core E5 1680 V2 is the best (unlocked multiplier). For the most cores the E5 2697 V2 tops the list at 12 but has a locked multiplier. I was on Ebay last night and saw both in the $100-120 range at the bottom end.


----------



## k_9virus (Nov 1, 2021)

so i found a 2697v2 on amazon for 99 bucks is it a downgrade from my 3960x? lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2021)

k_9virus said:


> so i found a 2697v2 on amazon for 99 bucks is it a downgrade from my 3960x? lol
> 
> View attachment 223164


Unlikely to be a downgrade. You've gained double the cores/threads and only lost 10% clock speed, which you can make up for with a light bclk oc..


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2021)

Just put some stank on that 2697!  I'm at 112 now but here's mine at 110.


----------



## k_9virus (Nov 1, 2021)

cool! im gonna oc this thing its just mining with my vega64 in the living room lol


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2021)

Just remember,  every time you change the bus speed,  you have to re-enable Turbo.  Or you will be dissapointed!  Weird little x79 thing.....
Also,  enable all c states.  C6..  all of it,  or turbo won't work.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 1, 2021)

k_9virus said:


> so i found a 2697v2 on amazon for 99 bucks is it a downgrade from my 3960x? lol
> 
> View attachment 223164


My 2697 V2 working OC on 115 BCLK 3,45Ghz on All cores + Turbo boosting up to the 4,03Ghz and as you can see @johnspack  also recently get his 2697 V2 and its also working on high BCLK(110)......maybe aint going to be strong IPC(single-core) as OC/3960X but it will demolish everything else on multicore....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice posts! Glad to see action still going on here! Interesting to see the 2x series with more cores being OC'd as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> maybe aint going to be strong IPC(single-core) as OC/3960X


It'll be close.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It'll be close.


Speaking of single core and multi core strength...with a 4.62 ghz oc and fast memory etc is it possible at 4k my pc is bottlenecking my rx6900xt?? Also how can I tell? I look at gpu usage etc but not sure if low gpu usage like 40-50 means bottleneck at platform level?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 2, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Speaking of single core and multi core strength...with a 4.62 ghz oc and fast memory etc is it possible at 4k my pc is bottlenecking my rx6900xt?? Also how can I tell? I look at gpu usage etc but not sure if low gpu usage like 40-50 means bottleneck at platform level?


At 4k No chance at 1080p probably yes maybe even a little bit in 1440p really depend of the games....but in 4K I could dare to said that even some weaker  CPU's like "oldish" AMD FX will do totally fine and not choke the GPU....I mean sure you can probably find some older games where powerful GPU like RX 6900 can make 200+ FPS even in 4K in that case I guess you could see some bottlenecking otherwise no...not really.....
Also yeah...Sure low GPU usage could be indicator of bottlenecking but Is it yours GPU usage always that low in every game or just sometimes?It could be maybe that you have some other issue...or maybe is just that particular game......


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 2, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> At 4k No chance at 1080p probably yes maybe even a little bit in 1440p really depend of the games....but in 4K I could dare to said that even some weaker  CPU's like "oldish" AMD FX will do totally fine and not choke the GPU....I mean sure you can probably find some older games where powerful GPU like RX 6900 can make 200+ FPS even in 4K in that case I guess you could see some bottlenecking otherwise no...not really.....
> Also yeah...Sure low GPU usage could be indicator of bottlenecking but Is it yours GPU usage always that low in every game or just sometimes?It could be maybe that you have some other issue...or maybe is just that particular game......


Yeah sadly due to life playing only 1 game sparingly called fishing planet...At 4k highest settings with anti aliasing and aniso filtering on. When frames get down to low 40 or so gpu usage goes down to like 50 or even less always looking same way at same places. otherwise 80-100 frame rates show gpu usage up to 99 and at least 70s. Also reported gpu wattage goes up when frame rates are higher.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> At 4k highest settings with anti aliasing and aniso filtering on.


*There's* your problem. At 4k you don't need antialiasing as the "pixel laddering" can't be seen anyway. Turn off AA. AF however will still produce a good result but only to a limit. 8x AF is what you should go for. So turn off AA and set AF to 8x and you should be good to go.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 4, 2021)

My RIV BE is supposed to be here tomorrow. I'm thinking of getting a 2697 V2 to put in the Sabertooth X79 to replace the 1680 V2 that's going into the RIV BE. From all I've read the RIV BE was the ultimate X79 mobo, I'll soon know for sure. Win 10 Enterprise LTSC is going to be the OS.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 4, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> My RIV BE is supposed to be here tomorrow. I'm thinking of getting a 2697 V2 to put in the Sabertooth X79 to replace the 1680 V2 that's going into the RIV BE. From all I've read the RIV BE was the ultimate X79 mobo, I'll soon know for sure. Win 10 Enterprise LTSC is going to be the OS.


Cool...2697 V2 or 2696 V2 are both great choices if you want to go for 12c/24t on X79 and with a little bit of luck&knowledge you can rise the BCLK and OC a bit those CPU's.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> My RIV BE is supposed to be here tomorrow. I'm thinking of getting a 2697 V2 to put in the Sabertooth X79 to replace the 1680 V2 that's going into the RIV BE. From all I've read the RIV BE was the ultimate X79 mobo, I'll soon know for sure. Win 10 Enterprise LTSC is going to be the OS.





Zyll Goliat said:


> Cool...2697 V2 or 2696 V2 are both great choices if you want to go for 12c/24t on X79 and with a little bit of luck&knowledge you can rise the BCLK and OC a bit those CPU's.....


There's also the 2690v2 at 10c/20t at 3ghz.



bobbybluz said:


> Win 10 Enterprise LTSC is going to be the OS.


Good choice!


----------



## KptRex (Nov 4, 2021)

Glad to see so many ppl still using 2967 v2 even in 2021

Got mine together wit Asus IV Formula quite a while back actually, Ran it on 114 bclk and +0.060 offset mode for most of this time. Rock solid stable and with temps never going above 45 degrees, could not be more happy with it honestly, especially as I upgraded from Xeon X5470 OC'd to 4,6ghz, nice cpu but lga775 has it's limits

But one thing bothered me, 114bclk I'd say is pretty good for this cpu but any time I tried to push for a little more like 114.375 (To get that sweet 4.ghz turbo clock) it just won't post, does not matter how much voltage I add on the core or VTT nor raise the limits in DIGI+, I know for sure that ram is not an issue. Is it a wall for this system or is there a trick to made it make those few more BCLK steps?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 4, 2021)

KptRex said:


> Glad to see so many ppl still using 2967 v2 even in 2021
> 
> Got mine together wit Asus IV Formula quite a while back actually, Ran it on 114 bclk and +0.060 offset mode for most of this time. Rock solid stable and with temps never going above 45 degrees, could not be more happy with it honestly, especially as I upgraded from Xeon X5470 OC'd to 4,6ghz, nice cpu but lga775 has it's limits
> 
> But one thing bothered me, 114bclk I'd say is pretty good for this cpu but any time I tried to push for a little more like 114.375 (To get that sweet 4.ghz turbo clock) it just won't post, does not matter how much voltage I add on the core or VTT nor raise the limits in DIGI+, I know for sure that ram is not an issue. Is it a wall for this system or is there a trick to made it make those few more BCLK steps?


Yeah that's the thing with those Xeons....my 2697 V2  working on 115.1(24/7)but  it can also work up to the 115.7 but it's not stable it's rock solid from 115,3 and lower  and if I put it higher on 115.8 or 115.9....116...etc it will no post at all...I guess it's depends from CPU to CPU and yeah there is nothing you can do about it I also tried to add Voltages but there is no luck it will just refuse to post....other than this those V2(22nm) Xeons are still awesome they don't need high Voltages so that's means they are usually really cold on some normal air cooling and still provide pretty good performance......

P.S.Welcome to the Xeon-Club


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> *There's* your problem. At 4k you don't need antialiasing as the "pixel laddering" can't be seen anyway. Turn off AA. AF however will still produce a good result but only to a limit. 8x AF is what you should go for. So turn off AA and set AF to 8x and you should be good to go.


I thought I tried it without both at one point with little difference but I'll revisit that option thanks. Also... Is it better to use game for those settings or through AMD settings panel?


lexluthermiester said:


> *There's* your problem. At 4k you don't need antialiasing as the "pixel laddering" can't be seen anyway. Turn off AA. AF however will still produce a good result but only to a limit. 8x AF is what you should go for. So turn off AA and set AF to 8x and you should be good to go.


Unfortunately I shut off all AF and AS and makes literally little to zero difference in framerates...I'm surprised it is a bottleneck heavily OC'd and with 8 cores and 16 threads but it definitely appears to be when heavy CPU usage occurs in lush, deep scenes when you look far into the "map" I'm on. I'm actually surprised there's no option to limit "view distance" like in some older games I've played because that always made a huge difference in games and often didn't effect much not rendering stuff you couldn't or hardly could see.



KptRex said:


> Glad to see so many ppl still using 2967 v2 even in 2021
> 
> Got mine together wit Asus IV Formula quite a while back actually, Ran it on 114 bclk and +0.060 offset mode for most of this time. Rock solid stable and with temps never going above 45 degrees, could not be more happy with it honestly, especially as I upgraded from Xeon X5470 OC'd to 4,6ghz, nice cpu but lga775 has it's limits
> 
> But one thing bothered me, 114bclk I'd say is pretty good for this cpu but any time I tried to push for a little more like 114.375 (To get that sweet 4.ghz turbo clock) it just won't post, does not matter how much voltage I add on the core or VTT nor raise the limits in DIGI+, I know for sure that ram is not an issue. Is it a wall for this system or is there a trick to made it make those few more BCLK steps?


Welcome! Glad thread is growing not shrinking despite the heavy competition between Intel and AMD with new release today from Intel that is only increasing the new CPU competition.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 4, 2021)

Well my RIV BE showed up this morning missing the CPU cover (the seller said he had it and would come with it in place) and wrapped in plastic shrink wrap. It has a few slightly bent pins but they don't look bad enough to cause serious problems. I contacted Ebay and the seller before proceeding further. The seller responded he couldn't get a CPU cover to fit the socket... Ebay said not to worry and I'm covered in case there is actually anything wrong with it.

He said to try it out with a CPU in it. Today is my wife's birthday so no working on computers for me today. The mobo is still in the shrink wrap and I'll bench test it tomorrow. I will say it's the heaviest X79 board I've ever picked up. The OC panel appears to be in great shape (no scratches on the display) and I hope that's fully functional too. The highest-end GPU remaining in my unused collection is a Sapphire R9 390 Nitro Backplate 8GB and that's close to period correct for the mobo, CPU and Silver Stone Cosmos II case. Since I'm not a gamer it should be more than adequate for my needs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

KptRex said:


> Is it a wall for this system or is there a trick to made it make those few more BCLK steps?


Silicon lottery likely. It might be that your CPU just will not go beyond the 114mhz level or can't do the fractional adjustments on a stable level.

BTW, welcome to TPU!



dalekdukesboy said:


> Is it better to use game for those settings or through AMD settings panel?


That depends. As general rule, I set things up in the global driver settings and then fine-tune on a game-by-game basis as needed.



dalekdukesboy said:


> Unfortunately I shut off all AF and AS and makes literally little to zero difference in framerates...I'm surprised it is a bottleneck heavily OC'd and with 8 cores and 16 threads but it definitely appears to be when heavy CPU usage occurs in lush, deep scenes when you look far into the "map" I'm on. I'm actually surprised there's no option to limit "view distance" like in some older games I've played because that always made a huge difference in games and often didn't effect much not rendering stuff you couldn't or hardly could see.


That is a classic indicator of CPU bottlenecking. Shutting off AA should have given an instant boost of the GPU was the bottleneck. This is totally counter-intuitive as you're running at 4k..

In might be that the 1680v2 is showing it's limitations. Let's face facts, it's 8 years old at this point. If you need better performance for 4k gaming, you might need to upgrade to something newer. Luckily, the 12700k is out and for the money is an amazing performer! Check out the review;








						Intel Core i7-12700K Review - Almost as Fast as the i9-12900K
					

With the Core i7-12700K, Intel has released a formidable competitor to AMD's Ryzen 5800X and even 5900X. Thanks to eight powerful Golden Cove cores, the processor handles all workloads very well, including gaming. Compared to the i9-12900K, it runs almost as fast, but much cooler, with better...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Silicon lottery likely. It might be that your CPU just will not go beyond the 114mhz level or can't do the fractional adjustments on a stable level.
> 
> BTW, welcome to TPU!
> 
> ...



Yeah...except I checked cpu usage and it's 20-25% it's like the thing's coasting....I'm going to have to find some other game to play around with and see if it's just a quirk with that game or something else is going on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

See edit..



dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah...except I checked cpu usage and it's 20-25% it's like the thing's coasting....I'm going to have to find some other game to play around with and see if it's just a quirk with that game or something else is going on.


Ok, yeah that's weird.. Forget my edit then..


----------



## KptRex (Nov 5, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Yeah that's the thing with those Xeons....my 2697 V2  working on 115.1(24/7)but  it can also work up to the 115.7 but it's not stable it's rock solid from 115,3 and lower  and if I put it higher on 115.8 or 115.9....116...etc it will no post at all...I guess it's depends from CPU to CPU and yeah there is nothing you can do about it I also tried to add Voltages but there is no luck it will just refuse to post....other than this those V2(22nm) Xeons are still awesome they don't need high Voltages so that's means they are usually really cold on some normal air cooling and still provide pretty good performance......
> 
> P.S.Welcome to the Xeon-Club


Thanks for the info, that's the thing, from perfecty stable at all times to complete non post just a a step later even with 4 times the voltage I need for 114... just my Xeon thing I guess 



dalekdukesboy said:


> Welcome! Glad thread is growing not shrinking despite the heavy competition between Intel and AMD with new release today from Intel that is only increasing the new CPU competition.


Me too! Was afraid that I will have to change it for some micro or even mini ITX setup with new platform in around 2 years as I will be moving all over europe a lot after that and needing PC with will be easy to carry and will fit on the plane but figured out I can still make it quite small without leaving my xeon bechind so it will likley stay



lexluthermiester said:


> Silicon lottery likely. It might be that your CPU just will not go beyond the 114mhz level or can't do the fractional adjustments on a stable level.
> 
> BTW, welcome to TPU!


Yeah it's likley that, still really happy with what I got as some people said that you can't get a good overclock on those xeons and they bearly work above their stock clocks... which is probably true if you using some cheap asian board that isn't even X79



dalekdukesboy said:


> Yeah...except I checked cpu usage and it's 20-25% it's like the thing's coasting....I'm going to have to find some other game to play around with and see if it's just a quirk with that game or something else is going on.


Not sure how much of a help this will be but I had something similar happen in only one game: Hell let loose. CPU usage was around high 20s at best at game could drop to 40fps at times. Boost clocks and all were working fine but never figured the way to use more power of the xeon despite me heaving over 200 hours in it (quite sad considering ppl can run this game at 60fps using budget rigs). It didn't matter really if I put setting on low nor ultra and config file editing showed only marginal improvment, Project Lasso wasn't much help either... So I guess some games just don't like those xeons and there is not much you can do about it (at least I didn't found a way)

PS. there might be one as i planned to contact devs for a help, so maybe they will get some answers


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 5, 2021)

Interesting... Thanks for insight and experience! What xeon cpu? What gpu? Lastly as a semi gamer what game was it??

Yeah when I look at speed, cores/threads and memory speed... I was doubtful cpu was choking whatsoever but worth checking.


----------



## k_9virus (Nov 6, 2021)

happy weekend everyone just playing with my new 2697v2 lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 6, 2021)

k_9virus said:


> happy weekend everyone just playing with my new 2697v2 lol


Nice....post some benchmark results from Cinebench,Passmark,Geekbench,CPUz....etc......


----------



## KptRex (Nov 6, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Interesting... Thanks for insight and experience! What xeon cpu? What gpu? Lastly as a semi gamer what game was it??
> 
> Yeah when I look at speed, cores/threads and memory speed... I was doubtful cpu was choking whatsoever but worth checking.


My 2697 v2, ran it on 111.600 bclk back then as it was new and I didn't know it's full capabilities yet. GPU it was 980ti with unlocked bios and running at 1530mhz core, and for the game it's a realistic WW2 shooter with 100 players per battle, very cpu dependent especially when most of the server is fighting around one square on the map, like for one specific hill etc.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 11, 2021)

Due to a death in the family I didn't get to bench test the RIV BE until last night. It has major issues and I'm extremely disappointed. The seller outright lied about the condition of the board and fortunately it's documented in the Ebay messages. I spoke with Ebay customer service this morning and they said I'm covered so I'll be getting a full refund. The seller said there were no bent CPU socket pins and he had the socket cover. When the board arrived I asked him where the cover was, he said he couldn't find one that fit. This morning he said he knew there were a few bent pins but it worked fine for him. It didn't work fine for me, every time I rebooted it code 00 came up and I had to cycle the PSU to get back into BIOS. As far as overclocking or even properly recognizing the RAM it was a total lost cause. Every reboot caused the code 00...

Here's a picture of how it was packed and shipped. It came in a cardboard box used to contain oranges. The mobo was wrapped in plastic cling wrap with no CPU cover then blocks of Styrofoam were jammed in to keep it from moving around. There with bits of the stuff everywhere  including the CPU socket. I had to use a toothpick to clean it out of the SATA and USB ports. It looks like it was packed by a goat herder in a shed far from civilization. The outside of the package was covered in muslin cloth like the type used for covering bricks of hashish in the early 1970's. It had the shipping label taped to the cloth. If I wasn't so pissed off I'd be laughing about it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Core i9 12900K processor review
					

Meet Intel's new flagship CPU, the Core i9 12900K. It is based on the Alder Lake architecture and is reviewed here. This time around, Intel was back at the drawing board, creating a completely new ar... Performance - Gaming RTX 3090 - 3840x2160 (UHD)




					www.guru3d.com
				




I almost posted here to ask about better reviews on new 12 series Intel processors and the max OC and heat etc with water...fuck air nothing wrong with it for some builds and most of what I've used till recently but now I'm spoiled and I will only use water plus air coolers are huge and make my terribly wired case all the more a clusterfuck of mess....just sayin' . Anyway guru 3d is a good site I've always thought and interestingly enough all the processors they got to 5.3 ghz OC.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 16, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Core i9 12900K processor review
> 
> 
> Meet Intel's new flagship CPU, the Core i9 12900K. It is based on the Alder Lake architecture and is reviewed here. This time around, Intel was back at the drawing board, creating a completely new ar... Performance - Gaming RTX 3090 - 3840x2160 (UHD)
> ...


I'll be getting a 12700K and an ASRock Z690 Steel Legend WiFi board from Micro Center as soon as the boards are in stock. I spoke with somebody at ASRock yesterday and he told me they sent a shipment to the main Micro Center distribution center last week. The 12700K has the same number of P cores as the 12900K but four less E cores. It sucks less power and generates less heat plus Micro Center has them for $399 (and $20-30 more off with a compatible mobo bundle). The failed RIV BE nightmare refund from Ebay will be going toward that.

It looks like I'll have a complete RIV BE OC panel assembly to do whatever I want with soon. That includes the outer bay mounting, the OC module and connector cable. The scumbag seller didn't even give me all of the money to send the mobo back to him and the OC panel was supposed to be shipped to a third party in NYC. He hasn't paid for that shipping yet either and Ebay says as soon as he gets the board back I get my money refunded and the whole case is closed. He sent me a message yesterday after I gave him the USPS International Express tracking number asking me to hold onto it until he gets more money. Ebay says after the refund goes through I don't have to send him anything. I'll most likely offer to sell it to anybody here who may want it or put it up on Ebay. It was very dusty and I doubt he ever connected it.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 27, 2021)

I finally got the full purchase price plus shipping back from Ebay credited to my PayPal account on the RIV BE disaster. If anybody is interested in a complete OC panel assembly (bay mounting hardware, OC panel unit and cable) PM me. Ebay said I get to keep it because the seller never paid to have it shipped back to his pal in NYC before the case was closed.

I have no idea if it works since I didn't get to try it out before sending the mobo back but it looks like it saw little if any use. If nobody here has use for it I'll put it up on Ebay.

I got my 12700K CPU yesterday plus sent proof of purchase to Arctic so I can get the LGA 1700 mounting hardware for free. Now I have to wait for them to send me a promo code before I can even order it. No mobo for the new CPU either, nobody has either the ASRock Z690 Steel Legend or Steel Legend WiFi boards in stock. It looks like it'll be a minimum of a few weeks before that new rig will be up and running. My main Sabertooth X79 rig is getting a PSU transplant using the new Seasonic Focus GX-850 I scored for $114 while at Micro Center yesterday. I couldn't pass on that price.


----------



## wanna_buy (Dec 4, 2021)

I am curious from which eBay seller did bobbybluz buy his Rampage IV Black Edition. I was looking to purchase Rampage IV Black Edition around the same time and boy, am I glad that I didn't buy from the same seller.

I got my first taste of LGA2011 2 years ago. I decided to try Rampage IV Black Edition this year. I bought my first RIV BE in February 2021 along with i7-3930K and other parts for cheap from Germany. It seemed to work fine on i7-3930K. But as soon as I put in E5-1680V2, the screen randomly went black and the system was shutting down instantly even at stock speed. I didn't want to bother to go through eBay return process and I resold other parts of the combo locally and recouped the total cost. Later, I exchanged the faulty board for a nice SSD locally too.

I got my second BE advertised as working in the summer from the UK. It arrived with the memory tab broken. I was slightly disappointed, but after I found out it could not sustain overclocked E5-1680V2 as the system was instantly crashing within minutes. I could no longer bear it and returned it to the seller on my dime. I figured that the instant power loss was somehow related to the VRM. I even found another faulty BE listing on eBay describing the same symptoms and stating the VRM was at fault.

I finally got my third BE recently from the UK. Before I pulled the trigger, I closely inspected the photo of the back side. The VRM heatsink showed no traces of the thermal pad oil leak related to overheating. The only thing I can complain is that the chipset heatsink was slightly scratched which did not show in the photos. The board came with Corsair H100i. I have E5-1680V2 capable of passing Cinebench R15 at 4.6GHz at 1.27V. At first, I installed H100i and stress-tested the board. The temps at 4.6GHz soon went over 80° Celsius and the there was BSOD. I lowered the clock to 4.5GHz and Cinebench R15 passed. I thought that the board was degraded at first, but then I installed my old trusty Corsair H110i GT. The temps at 4.6GHz stayed under 60° Celsius and the CPU passed 3 runs of Cinebench R15. No wonder that H100i GT still tops the charts of the CPU cooler reviews on guru3d. I was relieved that the board was fine and the capacitors were not worn out. Therefore, the stability of the overclocked CPU also depends on the temps.


----------



## wanna_buy (Dec 6, 2021)

I made a comparison between P9X79 Deluxe and Rampage IV Black Edition. I used the same BIOS settings for E5-1680V2 on both motherboards: Vcore - 1.27V, CPU Load-line calibration - High.
It seems that P9X79 Deluxe has no VRM sensor, while Rampage IV Black Edition VRM sensors are probably detected by Hwinfo as Temp2, Temp3, Temp4, Temp5.

Note the discrepancy between CPU Core in AIDA64/Core Voltage in CPU-Z/VCCIN in HWiNFO64 and CPU VID in AIDA64/Core VID in HWiNFO64.
Rampage IV Black Edition during idle.

Rampage IV Black Edition at load.


Note the discrepancy between CPU Core in AIDA64/Core Voltage in CPU-Z/Vcore in HWiNFO64 and CPU VID in AIDA64/Core VID in HWiNFO64 is even higher than on Rampage IV Black Edition.
P9X79 Deluxe during idle.

P9X79 Deluxe at load.


So which one seems better to you?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 6, 2021)

wanna_buy said:


> I made a comparison between P9X79 Deluxe and Rampage IV Black Edition. I used the same BIOS settings for E5-1680V2 on both motherboards: Vcore - 1.27V, CPU Load-line calibration - High.
> It seems that P9X79 Deluxe has no VRM sensor, while Rampage IV Black Edition VRM sensors are probably detected by Hwinfo as Temp2, Temp3, Temp4, Temp5.
> 
> Note the discrepancy between CPU Core in AIDA64/Core Voltage in CPU-Z/VCCIN in HWiNFO64 and CPU VID in AIDA64/Core VID in HWiNFO64.
> ...


Well...Your CPU temps on both boards seems GREAT but if that VRM reading is correct 103c is a bit toasty...I mean is probably nothing to wrry about as that temps is only under heavy load like Prime 95 so I am guessing in games and daily activities this is certainly under 50-60c right?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2021)

wanna_buy said:


> So which one seems better to you?


I'd go with the Rampage and keep the other as a spare. Also, get that bclk above 100mhz. Try 101 or 102 mhz. That's a bit of a nitpick on my part but I like to see parts running at or above their rated spec.


----------



## drizzler (Dec 7, 2021)

wanna_buy said:


> while Rampage IV Black Edition VRM sensors are probably detected by Hwinfo as Temp2, Temp3, Temp4, Temp5.



Temp 3,4,5 are the optional temp probe readings which are "dead" without an attached probing cable/sensor, the temp2 i do not know but it is no vrm reading (i have watercooling and the item is not moving from 92degree), so i guess it is just a dead reading from hwinfo.


----------



## wanna_buy (Dec 8, 2021)

drizzler said:


> Temp 3,4,5 are the optional temp probe readings which are "dead" without an attached probing cable/sensor, the temp2 i do not know but it is no vrm reading (i have watercooling and the item is not moving from 92degree), so i guess it is just a dead reading from hwinfo.


Glad to see another person owning Rampage IV Black Edition. What is you Vcore set at in BIOS and CPU Load-line calibration? What is Core Voltage reading under load in CPU-Z?


----------



## drizzler (Dec 8, 2021)

wanna_buy said:


> Glad to see another person owning Rampage IV Black Edition. What is you Vcore set at in BIOS and CPU Load-line calibration? What is Core Voltage reading under load in CPU-Z?



Ah i think some more people running this thread are using BE.
1.225 @ bios with 1.216 cpu-z idle and 1.2 load (vrm setts : LLC extreme with current inrush enabled). 4,514ghz with ddr3 2600.  Tested 4,6 ghz with 1,26 vcore, 4,7ghz with under 1.3 but have to reduce ramspeed for it quite a lot. Current settings are the sweetspot for me. Maybe 4.6 are doable with some tweaking with < 1.25vcore under load but for me it is not worth the hassle at the moment.


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 8, 2021)

If anybody needs a complete RIV BE OC panel assembly PM me. I should have it back from USPS in a week or so. Even though Ebay said it was mine to keep I tried doing the right thing and shipped it to a NYC address I was given by the lowlife seller that tried scamming me on the defective RIV BE motherboard (that went back to Pakistan). USPS tracking shows it was undeliverable and is on the way back to me. Now he's claiming I used the wrong address even though I shipped it to the address he gave me in NYC. He still owes me shipping fees but wants me to send it to the same bad address at my expense again. Ebay told me Monday to ignore him and do whatever I want with it because the case is closed in my favor.

I'd much rather somebody in this forum gets it than putting it up on Ebay.


----------



## wanna_buy (Dec 9, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> If anybody needs a complete RIV BE OC panel assembly PM me. I should have it back from USPS in a week or so. Even though Ebay said it was mine to keep I tried doing the right thing and shipped it to a NYC address I was given by the lowlife seller that tried scamming me on the defective RIV BE motherboard (that went back to Pakistan). USPS tracking shows it was undeliverable and is on the way back to me. Now he's claiming I used the wrong address even though I shipped it to the address he gave me in NYC. He still owes me shipping fees but wants me to send it to the same bad address at my expense again. Ebay told me Monday to ignore him and do whatever I want with it because the case is closed in my favor.
> 
> I'd much rather somebody in this forum gets it than putting it up on Ebay.


Your first post stated that the motherboard was shipped from Europe. Pakistan is in South Asia, not Europe. Is this listing by the same seller? https://www.ebay.com/itm/265421930380


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 9, 2021)

wanna_buy said:


> Your first post stated that the motherboard was shipped from Europe. Pakistan is in South Asia, not Europe. Is this listing by the same seller? https://www.ebay.com/itm/265421930380


Answered in a PM.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2021)

How's everyone doing? I know Bobby and couple others had stuff they had just bought or were preparing to tinker with....any Holiday action on pc's going on?


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 14, 2021)

dalekdukesboy said:


> How's everyone doing? I know Bobby and couple others had stuff they had just bought or were preparing to tinker with....any Holiday action on pc's going on?


Everything is here for my new 12700K build except for the energy required to do the needed case mod for the AIO then assemble & configure everything. The side effects of the cancer drugs have me seriously dragging ass again and I start more physical therapy Wednesday (that never turns out well for me, I'm close to 70 years old and the PT person is always less than half my age. I'm retired and have more than earned the right to be lazy if I feel like it when I want to. They don't have a clue as to why I regard them mostly as giant pains in the ass. If they make it to my age they'll understand though).

I did go get what I needed to make a rolling platform for the gigantic Cooler Master Cosmos II case this afternoon. Doing that wiped me out but following a nap I'll start on that this evening. After that and doing the case mods needed to externally mount the radiator and fans it should go together fairly quickly. I'll be putting Win 11 Pro on it to start with but have 10 LTSC on hand if 11 turns out to be the dud many claim it is.

My main X79 rig got a complete cleaning and new Seasonic Focus GX-850 PSU last weekend. I built that thing exactly 9 years ago and the only parts left from the original build are the case and motherboard. There's nothing left to upgrade on it now.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 15, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Everything is here for my new 12700K build except for the energy required to do the needed case mod for the AIO then assemble & configure everything. The side effects of the cancer drugs have me seriously dragging ass again and I start more physical therapy Wednesday (that never turns out well for me, I'm close to 70 years old and the PT person is always less than half my age. I'm retired and have more than earned the right to be lazy if I feel like it when I want to. They don't have a clue as to why I regard them mostly as giant pains in the ass. If they make it to my age they'll understand though).
> 
> I did go get what I needed to make a rolling platform for the gigantic Cooler Master Cosmos II case this afternoon. Doing that wiped me out but following a nap I'll start on that this evening. After that and doing the case mods needed to externally mount the radiator and fans it should go together fairly quickly. I'll be putting Win 11 Pro on it to start with but have 10 LTSC on hand if 11 turns out to be the dud many claim it is.
> 
> My main X79 rig got a complete cleaning and new Seasonic Focus GX-850 PSU last weekend. I built that thing exactly 9 years ago and the only parts left from the original build are the case and motherboard. There's nothing left to upgrade on it now.


Awesome stuff! Cancer 's a bitch and so is rehab. God speed on recovery and your mental state as well!

I actually broke down myself and between 200$ gift card at Newegg and saving almost 300$ through Amazon I ordered a 12900k and all pieces I need. Don't have AIO picked out


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 20, 2021)

Hope you're doing well Bobby, just from the human perspective, jumping out of the ironic massivity of the plug and play/online world we engage in here for well wishes.

     I have most of my stuff in fellas! Most is from Newegg, got bunch of fans on Ebay because the Silverstones I have are great...but had multiples of them get "stuck" on low speed and with some soldering you could fix that but yeah...not my thing (yet) and almost not worth the effort even for a decently expensive fan. So...I found same fans (essentially) but slightly higher cfm and NO speed control so that won't be an issue, and as a bonus this version does have a reversible flow switch! 

     I'll post some pictures of the box stack that came in days ago, along with the components, case, etc. Basically I'm missing a motherboard, and cooling system. Mostly doing research particularly on motherboards to get the best ddr4 version I can that has beefy vrm's to OC the 12900k as well as the fast ddr4 memory I got. Also got a pump/reservoir unit to plug into my current X79 system....trying for the highest OC I can get on water and got a d5 pump that does 1,500 ml an hour....versus the 200 ml or so my current setup has. Got a few of the hobbled fans in build so will swap those out as well and get everything as optimal as I can get it. 

      Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all of you! I'm trying to do all this and not neglect my family too much .


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone! Hope you are enjoying time with family and friends! Maybe even some time tweaking or playing with your pcs!

I have my case, cpu, memory, psu, mobo, fans and gpu in hand now... Waiting on my aio and 1700 socket for it. 
May order few more things but speakers, mouse etc I may just pick up at local best buy... Will post pics soon of my components and later the build as I put it together. Very excited! First time since 2012 I got newest tech available!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 4, 2022)

I've got a lot of New Years resolutions this year; you know, it was to the point I didn't even bother doing so anymore, but this year I found someone to walk beside me and God and do our best to make it happen.

I know you all have your joys and your burdens and I just invite you to take on 2022 with renewed vigor, regardless of how 2021 was.

Happy New Year all!

Also on a much more tech related note...my build is coming along nicely so far, considering technically I haven't built anything just ordered it and assembled a pile of parts. However as I find time I will post pics of what I'm working with and let you know how it works out...then of course some benchmarking and comparing to this system as it is will be rather interesting....

So far I have the Case, the motherboard, the memory, 1700 socket adaptor for cooler on it's way, fans, aforemention AIO cooler, and the power supply. For now will just swap keyboard/mouse/monitor as needed but first have to get it all together anyway so by tonight the AIO is coming and I believe that will be all I need to put it all together!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I've got a lot of New Years resolutions this year; you know, it was to the point I didn't even bother doing so anymore, but this year I found someone to walk beside me and God and do our best to make it happen.
> 
> I know you all have your joys and your burdens and I just invite you to take on 2022 with renewed vigor, regardless of how 2021 was.
> 
> ...


It will be cool to see the difference mostly in gaming between 1680 V2 and 12900k 'tho I guess the difference(gap) will depends the most from your GPU and the resolution you playing........


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 5, 2022)

My new 12700K rig is around 90% completed. It's up and running with Win 11 Enterprise on it. All I have left to do is install a few internal fans then put the side panels back on the gargantuan Cooler Master Cosmos II case.

I'm trying to decide what to do with my second Sabertooth X79/ 1680 V2 setup. The mobo has the CPU in it and is sitting in in a drawer in my spare parts rack. I was going to use them to regut my Cosmos 1000 that's been running an ASRock X87 Extreme6/ 4790K setup for nearly a decade now. I have an Asus Z170 Maximus Hero with a 7700K in it sitting here that offers more functionality but not quad channel memory like the X79 has. I'll most likely keep the spare X79 setup stashed for spare parts in case anything dies in my main X79 rig that gets regular use. Then there are my two X99 Xeon rigs plus my Z390 Asus Maximus XI Hero WiFi/ 9900K that are all up and running perfectly. I'm actually out of space to put another complete system into use even though I have everything on hand to do it. 

Anyway; best wishes to everybody for a safe, happy, prosperous 2022 and may our mutual computer addiction continue to be a point of friendship for all of us on the extreme fringes of this hobby.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 5, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> It will be cool to see the difference mostly in gaming between 1680 V2 and 12900k 'tho I guess the difference(gap) will depends the most from your GPU and the resolution you playing........


I'm at 4k... Also looking for remote jobs so often older hardware is frowned upon... Oddly as I type this Amazon just dropped off my AIO!! Yeah I'm just seeing weird behavior with the gpu I have and minus gpu itself only answer is power supply or mobo/platform.


----------



## aQi (Jan 5, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Everything is here for my new 12700K build except for the energy required to do the needed case mod for the AIO then assemble & configure everything. The side effects of the cancer drugs have me seriously dragging ass again and I start more physical therapy Wednesday (that never turns out well for me, I'm close to 70 years old and the PT person is always less than half my age. I'm retired and have more than earned the right to be lazy if I feel like it when I want to. They don't have a clue as to why I regard them mostly as giant pains in the ass. If they make it to my age they'll understand though).
> 
> I did go get what I needed to make a rolling platform for the gigantic Cooler Master Cosmos II case this afternoon. Doing that wiped me out but following a nap I'll start on that this evening. After that and doing the case mods needed to externally mount the radiator and fans it should go together fairly quickly. I'll be putting Win 11 Pro on it to start with but have 10 LTSC on hand if 11 turns out to be the dud many claim it is.
> 
> My main X79 rig got a complete cleaning and new Seasonic Focus GX-850 PSU last weekend. I built that thing exactly 9 years ago and the only parts left from the original build are the case and motherboard. There's nothing left to upgrade on it now.


Get well soon and i will also pray for your health 
Since you are already using X79 from 8 years. Just wanted to know how high does the ram speeds go ? Its official 2400mhz max supported on most of X79 motherboards. I am planning to ditch z97 and get a x79 as lga2011 still has more core count and enough juice to be squeezed. There are even 3200mhz ddr3 kits out there and this makes me wonder if what if x79 could reach that far as those dims are mostly supported on z87 and z97 through XMP.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'm at 4k... Also looking for remote jobs so often older hardware is frowned upon... Oddly as I type this Amazon just dropped off my AIO!! Yeah I'm just seeing weird behavior with the gpu I have and minus gpu itself only answer is power supply or mobo/platform.


Well really depends of the GPU you have but honestly even with the BEST GPU's at 4k I doubt you will be able to see any difference.........



aQi said:


> Get well soon and i will also pray for your health
> Since you are already using X79 from 8 years. Just wanted to know how high does the ram speeds go ? Its official 2400mhz max supported on most of X79 motherboards. I am planning to ditch z97 and get a x79 as lga2011 still has more core count and enough juice to be squeezed. There are even 3200mhz ddr3 kits out there and this makes me wonder if what if x79 could reach that far as those dims are mostly supported on z87 and z97 through XMP.


That ram is rare and expensive also depend is it going to work on all mobos&Xeons and after all I really doubt that will make any difference compared to the slower ddr3 ram or even if it does gains are probably going to be almost negligible.........
P.S.It's much better to get more ram for the price difference in my opinion after all don't forget on X79 you will have 8 slots to occupy


----------



## aQi (Jan 5, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well really depends of the GPU you have but honestly even with the BEST GPU's at 4k I doubt you will be able to see any difference.........
> 
> 
> That ram is rare and expensive also depend is it going to work on all mobos&Xeons and after all I really doubt that will make any difference compared to the slower ddr3 ram or even if it does gains are probably going to be almost negligible.........


Indeed those modules are rare and expensive but were offered by almost every ram manufacturer. These were rare because by the time they were kicking in, RAM was already transitioning from ddr3 to ddr4. Where skylake supported both ddr3 and ddr4 flavours the demand was already in favour of ddr4 desktop kits. Almost near to none were offering ddr3 compatibility but well known did produced some to get the wheels spinning.

G.SKILL which has the most world records also holds ddr3 world record by 4.4ghz which was dominated by YoungPro using asus maximus vi impact (z87)

The point is iv seen overclockers push ddr3 on z87 and z97 but i wanted to know upto what extend does x79 can push ddr3. Your critics were right as there would be hardly any noticable difference yet that is not the obvious reason for OCing.

As far as the support z87 and z97 already support max ddr3 speeds as compared to x79 which is advertised upto 2400mhz only. I wanted to know if someone pushed those limits or not.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2022)

aQi said:


> Indeed those modules are rare and expensive but were offered by almost every ram manufacturer. These were rare because by the time they were kicking in, RAM was already transitioning from ddr3 to ddr4. Where skylake supported both ddr3 and ddr4 flavours the demand was already in favour of ddr4 desktop kits. Almost near to none were offering ddr3 compatibility but well known did produced some to get the wheels spinning.
> 
> G.SKILL which has the most world records also holds ddr3 world record by 4.4ghz which was dominated by YoungPro using asus maximus vi impact (z87)
> 
> The point is iv seen overclockers push ddr3 on z87 and z97 but i wanted to know upto what extend does x79 can push ddr3. Your critics were right as there would be hardly any noticable difference yet that is not the obvious reason for OCing.


Well If is it just for curiosity or for some competitive reasons then sure you can go ahead an try it....as far as I know some people in here managed to push memory on 2133,2400 and beyond on good motherboards....'tho I never heard that anyone managed to get 3200Mhz.....so....If you decide....GL!!!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 6, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well If is it just for curiosity or for some competitive reasons then sure you can go ahead an try it....as far as I know some people in here managed to push memory on 2133,2400 and beyond on good motherboards....'tho I never heard that anyone managed to get 3200Mhz.....so....If you decide....GL!!!


I have a klevv memory single sided ram gets to 2800 easily on preset but 2900 is about it and my best performance is at 2666 mhz with micron double sided dimms.



Zyll Goliat said:


> Well really depends of the GPU you have but honestly even with the BEST GPU's at 4k I doubt you will be able to see any difference.........
> 
> 
> That ram is rare and expensive also depend is it going to work on all mobos&Xeons and after all I really doubt that will make any difference compared to the slower ddr3 ram or even if it does gains are probably going to be almost negligible.........
> P.S.It's much better to get more ram for the price difference in my opinion after all don't forget on X79 you will have 8 slots to occupy


Well it is a 6900xtx so best you can get in the red camp, and not far from best from Nvidia.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 6, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Well it is a 6900xtx so best you can get in the red camp, and not far from best from Nvidia.


It will be really cool If you do complete benchmarking comparison test and post that in here but as I said when it comes to the gaming in 4K or even in 1440p I doubt you will be able to notice any difference the gains in FPS are going to be minimal or non existent....1080p is a different story 'tho I believe to benefit in that resolution with that powerful GPU you really need some high refresh rate monitor........


----------



## aQi (Jan 8, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well If is it just for curiosity or for some competitive reasons then sure you can go ahead an try it....as far as I know some people in here managed to push memory on 2133,2400 and beyond on good motherboards....'tho I never heard that anyone managed to get 3200Mhz.....so....If you decide....GL!!!


Well im still perpendicular to this thread lol. Lets see. Iike wise I never OCed dims myself, used xmp upto 2400mhz though (G.skill ripjaws 2400mhz).
I have seen listings of 3000mhz but those modules are just 4gb single stick sold by various people of various brands compared to my 4x8gb kit.
I have seen people push memory beyond 3ghz on youtube but those dims already have 2933mhz or 3000mhz. Perhaps having a headroom to reach 3.2ghz level. Again Z87/Z97 was used and most of those boards advertise 3200mhz+ (oc). As far as X79 that only advertised upto 2400mhz. 
If someone has pushed it further I want to try on mine with guidance.



dalekdukesboy said:


> I have a klevv memory single sided ram gets to 2800 easily on preset but 2900 is about it and my best performance is at 2666 mhz with micron double sided dimms.



Well thats exciting. Which motherboard was used ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 9, 2022)

I have an Asus Rampage iv black it's a great motherboard. Amazingly rock stable overclocker...

I'm tempted to find 3000+ mhz rated memory but might be platform or cpu limitation. Not sure my cpu memory controller will do much more under ambient temps....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 18, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> My new 12700K rig is around 90% completed. It's up and running with Win 11 Enterprise on it. All I have left to do is install a few internal fans then put the side panels back on the gargantuan Cooler Master Cosmos II case.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to do with my second Sabertooth X79/ 1680 V2 setup. The mobo has the CPU in it and is sitting in in a drawer in my spare parts rack. I was going to use them to regut my Cosmos 1000 that's been running an ASRock X87 Extreme6/ 4790K setup for nearly a decade now. I have an Asus Z170 Maximus Hero with a 7700K in it sitting here that offers more functionality but not quad channel memory like the X79 has. I'll most likely keep the spare X79 setup stashed for spare parts in case anything dies in my main X79 rig that gets regular use. Then there are my two X99 Xeon rigs plus my Z390 Asus Maximus XI Hero WiFi/ 9900K that are all up and running perfectly. I'm actually out of space to put another complete system into use even though I have everything on hand to do it.
> 
> Anyway; best wishes to everybody for a safe, happy, prosperous 2022 and may our mutual computer addiction continue to be a point of friendship for all of us on the extreme fringes of this hobby.


Just reread this... Holy crap you have a lot of pcs and hardware!


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2022)

I can finally say, I've found one.....


 

I really do hope it's a fairly good overclocker, I just need to figure out which board to try it in now!!   Can't wait to try it out


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 26, 2022)

phill said:


> I can finally say, I've found one.....
> 
> View attachment 233956 View attachment 233957
> 
> I really do hope it's a fairly good overclocker, I just need to figure out which board to try it in now!!   Can't wait to try it out


Ooooh nice remember you were on hunt for nice X79 stuff for awhile! Pop that puppy in and post us the results!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ooooh nice remember you were on hunt for nice X79 stuff for awhile! Pop that puppy in and post us the results!


I'm hoping I've not over paid for it and it works lol    Just have to remember to get the motherboard down from the loft and fire this bad boy up    Got a few to test now


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 27, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm hoping I've not over paid for it and it works lol    Just have to remember to get the motherboard down from the loft and fire this bad boy up    Got a few to test now


A few?! Ooooooooh! Nice.



bobbybluz said:


> My new 12700K rig is around 90% completed. It's up and running with Win 11 Enterprise on it. All I have left to do is install a few internal fans then put the side panels back on the gargantuan Cooler Master Cosmos II case.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to do with my second Sabertooth X79/ 1680 V2 setup. The mobo has the CPU in it and is sitting in in a drawer in my spare parts rack. I was going to use them to regut my Cosmos 1000 that's been running an ASRock X87 Extreme6/ 4790K setup for nearly a decade now. I have an Asus Z170 Maximus Hero with a 7700K in it sitting here that offers more functionality but not quad channel memory like the X79 has. I'll most likely keep the spare X79 setup stashed for spare parts in case anything dies in my main X79 rig that gets regular use. Then there are my two X99 Xeon rigs plus my Z390 Asus Maximus XI Hero WiFi/ 9900K that are all up and running perfectly. I'm actually out of space to put another complete system into use even though I have everything on hand to do it.
> 
> Anyway; best wishes to everybody for a safe, happy, prosperous 2022 and may our mutual computer addiction continue to be a point of friendship for all of us on the extreme fringes of this hobby.


Ok Bobby.... Phil is going with the thread hardware x79... Where's the screenshots and benchmarks etc of that 1700 pin 12700 system? My 12900 is coming soonish but had other things come first.


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> A few?! Ooooooooh! Nice.


I've a few CPUs and bits to test, recently got through one of my i9 7980XE's and a 8086k so, sadly I won't bore you with those in here 

I'm hoping to get some time.....  I think I've got my X79 Dark to play with it on, so I'll try and grab that one out but I've a few Asus X79 boards that I could try too


----------



## KptRex (Jan 27, 2022)

aQi said:


> Just wanted to know how high does the ram speeds go ? Its official 2400mhz max supported on most of X79 motherboards


Sorry for later answer but work irl is killing any free time I have.  


So, from my experience it goes like that: up to 1866 everything will usually work without problems but once you go above 2000 it's a big "depends". And the limiting factor will be your memory controler inside cpu. My 2697 for example just does not tolerate 2400 but is completely happy with 2133, and there are likely some that will take 2400 just fine. That being said.... on X79 you will find yourself playing more with timings than speed itself, And if you find good quality 1600 kit for better price than 2400 than it's still worth it in my option as you can tweak it nicely and as I said timings are more important here.

As for going above 2400 to 3000... those xeons ain't ideal for that, MAYBE e5 from 1000 series could get bit better speeds but I would not get hopes up unless it's only single slot kit or something like that,

Additional notes: Mobos with 4 ram slots like IV Formula tend to get better ram overclocking results + To unlock full potential of your xeon it's better to run full 4 stick combo from the get go

Gonna attach results of my 2 stick HyperX 2400 cl11 kit (still waiting to find second pair for decent price). So you can have rought idea what you can get with first and second timings ram tweaked on this platform


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 27, 2022)

phill said:


> I've a few CPUs and bits to test, recently got through one of my i9 7980XE's and a 8086k so, sadly I won't bore you with those in here
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time.....  I think I've got my X79 Dark to play with it on, so I'll try and grab that one out but I've a few Asus X79 boards that I could try too


OOOOH you can test any of those I am interested in the older xeon etc! I wonder how they compare to x79 as well as the new 12900k etc I and Bobby will post hopefully soon...I got all my bits and pieces here there's nothing missing...save an awesome graphics card...I got a 1080ti which I'll plop in it for the moment which thankfully is decent and if I get all my games and stuff on hard drive I'll put the ASRock RX 6900 XT
OC Formula into it...Should I put windows 11 or 10 on the new system???

Opinions?  I hate the sound of windows 11 but this processor seems to suffer in some things under windows 10 because of optimization problems.


----------



## KptRex (Jan 27, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> processor seems to suffer in some things under windows 10 because of optimization problems


Hmm that sounds weird, I personally would go with Ghost Spectre win10 as I'v been using it for a while and it cut my ram usage by half on idle compared to standard win 10, similar with cpu. Or make custom windows iso by cutting all the crap out

If non of those seem feasible tho then win 11 is the way to go I guess.


----------



## basco (Jan 27, 2022)

@KptRex  is this aida result with 2x4gb or 2x8gb sticks?

with your 12900k i would go win11 because the word is it better handles the e-cores but you could go win10 and have a look at park control which was just updated for the e-cores.









						ParkControl – Tweak CPU Core Parking and More
					

ParkControl is free software to display and tweak CPU core parking settings in real-time. It also has an assortment of complimentary power automation features.




					bitsum.com


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 27, 2022)

basco said:


> @KptRex  is this aida result with 2x4gb or 2x8gb sticks?
> 
> with your 12900k i would go win11 because the word is it better handles the e-cores but you could go win10 and have a look at park control which was just updated for the e-cores.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice! That's what I heard hence my question....what is "park control?" I'll look it up but that's a new one on me about the 1700 socket compatibility subject.

OOOOHHHHH!
I like! I just downloaded it to fool with it on my current system and power savings be damned I just want my PC to do what I want! Lol.

Bitsum. Real-time CPU Optimization and Automation

Also found this! It's called Process lasso....looks like an extension of the first program just more detailed and in depth...looks very cool just downloaded it too!


----------



## KptRex (Jan 27, 2022)

basco said:


> is this aida result with 2x4gb or 2x8gb sticks?


2x8, 16gb in total


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 27, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> A few?! Ooooooooh! Nice.
> 
> 
> Ok Bobby.... Phil is going with the thread hardware x79... Where's the screenshots and benchmarks etc of that 1700 pin 12700 system? My 12900 is coming soonish but had other things come first.


As far as actual hands-on getting things done goes I've been parked for a couple of weeks due to physical issues. The 12700K is up and running but there are still a few things that must be taken care of with it. I've OC'd it to slightly over 5.2 GHz but I don't like the temps under load. The AMD Vega Frontier Edition GPU in it has an issue I still haven't tracked down (it's been that way since I got it last year). I may be getting an EVGA 1080 TI FTW Hybrid locally for it but as of yesterday the owner here locally hadn't decided if he'll take what I offered him for it. I should have an answer by sometime next week. 

My biggest problem at the moment is mobility. Something popped again in my left hip at physical therapy (I tore a muscle in it last year) and moving that gargantuan Cosmos II rig around isn't easy. I still haven't put the side panels back on because they're in my basement and using stairs is like mountain climbing for the time being. I may do some work on the Z170/ 7700K project this afternoon if I feel better after the pain meds kick in. Getting old should come with a warning label because nobody told me what may lay ahead back when I was young.

Welcome to the X79 E5 1680 V2 club Phil. It's amazing just how good those things still are today. While everybody has their own favorites, all factors considered, I think the 1680 V2 may be the best CPU ever made.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2022)

Well it was one of the first 8C 16T CPUs around, even if it was meant for a server or workstation but here we are    I wonder how it might compare to my 5960X I have upstairs as well.  Far too much kit here lol Still, #1stworldproblems and all....

It's been a long time since I've tried overclocking so might need some pointers!   I think this thread seems to have mostly Asus boards in am I right in thinking??


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 28, 2022)

Since I added more RAM I also started to play a bit with the memory timings and managed to tweak and improve my machine...of course it's nothing significant but still it is visible in most benchmarks....



Here  above is the example in Geekbench 5 First 3 results is with current "tweaked" memory timings.....



Also I managed to improve my Passmark 9 CPU score for more then 250 points.....so now is really close to that Threadripper 1950x....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 29, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> As far as actual hands-on getting things done goes I've been parked for a couple of weeks due to physical issues. The 12700K is up and running but there are still a few things that must be taken care of with it. I've OC'd it to slightly over 5.2 GHz but I don't like the temps under load. The AMD Vega Frontier Edition GPU in it has an issue I still haven't tracked down (it's been that way since I got it last year). I may be getting an EVGA 1080 TI FTW Hybrid locally for it but as of yesterday the owner here locally hadn't decided if he'll take what I offered him for it. I should have an answer by sometime next week.
> 
> My biggest problem at the moment is mobility. Something popped again in my left hip at physical therapy (I tore a muscle in it last year) and moving that gargantuan Cosmos II rig around isn't easy. I still haven't put the side panels back on because they're in my basement and using stairs is like mountain climbing for the time being. I may do some work on the Z170/ 7700K project this afternoon if I feel better after the pain meds kick in. Getting old should come with a warning label because nobody told me what may lay ahead back when I was young.
> 
> Welcome to the X79 E5 1680 V2 club Phil. It's amazing just how good those things still are today. While everybody has their own favorites, all factors considered, I think the 1680 V2 may be the best CPU ever made.



GREAT! Glad you got it up and running I want bechies/screnshots works! LOL. Sorry your hip is bit screwed up and mobility is hindered but keep at it you'll get through it. Also I could look back but I'm a lazy fuck atm so what cooling do you have on that 12700k? Do you have it clocked to 5.2ghz on all p cores? Did you OC the E cores? I am going to have an interesting learning curve when I put mine together....snowstorm here not so bad but not heading anywhere till tomorrow so probably will get my build somewhat together lol. 

I agree...this 1680v2 I got is amazing. Only the last couple gens of intel/AMD solidly beat it and it still works well enough to put up a good show. Amazing for a cpu from a decade ago! Unheard of in technology to this point. 


phill said:


> Well it was one of the first 8C 16T CPUs around, even if it was meant for a server or workstation but here we are    I wonder how it might compare to my 5960X I have upstairs as well.  Far too much kit here lol Still, #1stworldproblems and all....
> 
> It's been a long time since I've tried overclocking so might need some pointers!   I think this thread seems to have mostly Asus boards in am I right in thinking??


I agree...this 1680v2 I got is amazing. Only the last couple gens of intel/AMD solidly beat it and it still works well enough to put up a good show. Amazing for a cpu from a decade ago! Unheard of in technology to this point. 

Yes I reiterated what I said above because it's worth repeating! I'd love to see comparison to 5960x and truthfully any past/present system to see where it stacks up! 


Zyll Goliat said:


> Since I added more RAM I also started to play a bit with the memory timings and managed to tweak and improve my machine...of course it's nothing significant but still it is visible in most benchmarks....
> View attachment 234274
> Here  above is the example in Geekbench 5 First 3 results is with current "tweaked" memory timings.....
> View attachment 234275
> Also I managed to improve my Passmark 9 CPU score for more then 250 points.....so now is really close to that Threadripper 1950x....


Hey, improvement is improvement! That's what OC'ing and tweaking is so nice job!


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 1, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> GREAT! Glad you got it up and running I want bechies/screnshots works! LOL. Sorry your hip is bit screwed up and mobility is hindered but keep at it you'll get through it. Also I could look back but I'm a lazy fuck atm so what cooling do you have on that 12700k? Do you have it clocked to 5.2ghz on all p cores? Did you OC the E cores? I am going to have an interesting learning curve when I put mine together....snowstorm here not so bad but not heading anywhere till tomorrow so probably will get my build somewhat together lol.
> 
> I agree...this 1680v2 I got is amazing. Only the last couple gens of intel/AMD solidly beat it and it still works well enough to put up a good show. Amazing for a cpu from a decade ago! Unheard of in technology to this point.
> 
> ...


I finally gave in and bought a new GPU this afternoon (being on pain meds can be as bad as being drunk or stoned when it comes to wasting money) for the 12700K rig. If what's gone wonky on the Vega Frontier Edition 16GB can't be resolved it's going up on Ebay with full disclosure that it only runs at 8x now. Seeing what they're bringing at the moment is great because I should be able to recoup some of what this new one cost me: ASRock OC Formula Radeon RX 6900 XT 16GB that was $1599 through today at Newegg. That's a few hundred dollars cheaper than I saw it anyplace else including used ones. I'll have a top-end new GPU with a full three year warranty and I should be able to get some great benchmarks with the entire combination. It's supposed to be here Wednesday the 2nd. 

I have an Arctic LF II 280 with 4 Silver Stone 140mm FHP-141's in push/pull at full speed (171cfm each) on the 12700K and it's all externally mounted on top of the Cosmos II case. At the moment 5.2 on the P cores and 4.1 on the E cores. It still needs completing then fine tuning but I shouldn't be hurting for performance in anything once all is finally finished.

Meanwhile while I'm able to work on the new expensive toy I'm using my Sabertooth X79/ 1680 V2 along side it and still impressed with just how good that 10 year old silicon is. When I still had the 5960X in my Asus X99 Deluxe @4.5GHz the 1680 V2 at the same speed scored fewer than 400 points less on the Passmark 9 CPU benchmark. Both easily broke 21,000+ but the 1680 V2 did it with 64GB of Corsair Dominator DDR3 2100 and the 5960X had 64GB of G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2600. That 5960X has been replaced with a 16 core E5 2683 V4 that runs far cooler under load (barely above idle temps) while transcoding video. 

I'm glad this forum exists and greatly appreciate the camaraderie with other members in here. Thanks for letting me be part of it.


----------



## aQi (Feb 1, 2022)

KptRex said:


> Sorry for later answer but work irl is killing any free time I have.
> 
> 
> So, from my experience it goes like that: up to 1866 everything will usually work without problems but once you go above 2000 it's a big "depends". And the limiting factor will be your memory controler inside cpu. My 2697 for example just does not tolerate 2400 but is completely happy with 2133, and there are likely some that will take 2400 just fine. That being said.... on X79 you will find yourself playing more with timings than speed itself, And if you find good quality 1600 kit for better price than 2400 than it's still worth it in my option as you can tweak it nicely and as I said timings are more important here.
> ...


I appreciate you took the effort to respond to my comment. I agree to the few ram slots terminology even with dual channel architectures. It helps to manage alot better then extra ram banks. I have considered Asus Rampahe IV gene in this regard coupled with yet to come 1680 v2. Its better that you shared your results with 2697 v2 as i had 2690 v2 in mind. I have also watched and read that 1680 v2 out performs any processor of lga2011 but im not sure and not wise enough to compare 4960x to all those xeons. I have a set of gskill 2133mhz 2x4gb sticks which in my case is not enough and i see its timings are poor relatively compared to other rams of the same attributes. Tell me timing matters more then speeds if im not wrong ?


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 1, 2022)

The 1680 V2 is very close to a 5960X when both are clocked to 4.5GHz even when the 5960X is using faster DDR4 RAM. I replaced a binned 4960X with my first 1680 V2 and the performance gain was large. Over 500 points better in the Passmark 9 CPU test just by swapping CPU's alone. Taking advantage of the quad channel memory is a must with X79 to get the full performance from the platform. From my experiences 4 x 8GB is the minimum to consider. 1866 beats 1600 and 2100 beats 1866 is what I found trying all three speeds with 64GB of each. If you go with 64GB increase the voltage to 1.6 or 1.65. The RAM Guy at Corsair told me that years ago when I built my first X79 rig. He said increasing the RAM voltage takes stress off the RAM controller.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 1, 2022)

aQi said:


> I appreciate you took the effort to respond to my comment. I agree to the few ram slots terminology even with dual channel architectures. It helps to manage alot better then extra ram banks. I have considered Asus Rampahe IV gene in this regard coupled with yet to come 1680 v2. Its better that you shared your results with 2697 v2 as i had 2690 v2 in mind. I have also watched and read that 1680 v2 out performs any processor of lga2011 but im not sure and not wise enough to compare 4960x to all those xeons. I have a set of gskill 2133mhz 2x4gb sticks which in my case is not enough and i see its timings are poor relatively compared to other rams of the same attributes. Tell me timing matters more then speeds if im not wrong ?


Hey I answered too! Lol. Just joking and was awhile ago and admittedly brief. You have the right idea to go with the 1680 v2 because it overclocks extremely well and has a very good memory controller on it so you can get quad channel memory approaching 3000 MHz. So I would get the Asus rampage gene or wxtreme and pair it with 1680 and best oc’ing ddr3 you can find! I have pretty good idea of what would work well and would be happy to see your potential memory choices before you buy them and commit to them!



bobbybluz said:


> I finally gave in and bought a new GPU this afternoon (being on pain meds can be as bad as being drunk or stoned when it comes to wasting money) for the 12700K rig. If what's gone wonky on the Vega Frontier Edition 16GB can't be resolved it's going up on Ebay with full disclosure that it only runs at 8x now. Seeing what they're bringing at the moment is great because I should be able to recoup some of what this new one cost me: ASRock OC Formula Radeon RX 6900 XT 16GB that was $1599 through today at Newegg. That's a few hundred dollars cheaper than I saw it anyplace else including used ones. I'll have a top-end new GPU with a full three year warranty and I should be able to get some great benchmarks with the entire combination. It's supposed to be here Wednesday the 2nd.
> 
> I have an Arctic LF II 280 with 4 Silver Stone 140mm FHP-141's in push/pull at full speed (171cfm each) on the 12700K and it's all externally mounted on top of the Cosmos II case. At the moment 5.2 on the P cores and 4.1 on the E cores. It still needs completing then fine tuning but I shouldn't be hurting for performance in anything once all is finally finished.
> 
> ...


I am so glad my now almost 6 year old thread about then EOL hardware became popular and a place for you and many to share and enjoy old but excellent intel tech! 

Don't know a lot about your aio Bobby but you think like I do on many of your other choices! 
The 6900xt I broke down and bought on Newegg is the as rock version you got! Basically same reasons... Was fastest version of 6900 air cooled and most sort of reasonably priced. The silverstone fans you got are ones I have used for last couple years, most cfm I could find with least noise.. Very happy with them overall. 

You did say you weren't happy with temps of your cpu under load... What kind of temps does it reach?


----------



## aQi (Feb 2, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I have an Asus Rampage iv black it's a great motherboard. Amazingly rock stable overclocker...
> 
> I'm tempted to find 3000+ mhz rated memory but might be platform or cpu limitation. Not sure my cpu memory controller will do much more under ambient temps....


Well it seems motherboard manufacturers advertised 2400mhz oc on most x79 motherboards, not sure its because its a quad channel architecture platform. However z87 and z97 obviously supports upto 3000mhz oc again advertised by motherboard manufacturers. But surprisingly overclocking always tweak and squeeze more whether something is advertised or not. Well mate the thing is I have been looking for 3000mhz myself I even emailed gskill as they hold worldrecord ddr3 speed. Well you know what they didn't even bother to reply 
People would still think buying such rare memory is crazy as to higher speeds are available with ddr4 rams but when it comes to latency ddr3 still has an edge. I have seen ddr4 vs ddr5 and due to tight latencies ddr4 gets its edge over ddr5. Unfortunately higher speed ddr3 went down due to sudden transition and implementation of ddr4.



dalekdukesboy said:


> Hey I answered too! Lol. Just joking and was awhile ago and admittedly brief. You have the right idea to go with the 1680 v2 because it overclocks extremely well and has a very good memory controller on it so you can get quad channel memory approaching 3000 MHz. So I would get the Asus rampage gene or wxtreme and pair it with 1680 and best oc’ing ddr3 you can find! I have pretty good idea of what would work well and would be happy to see your potential memory choices before you buy them and commit to them!
> 
> 
> I am so glad my now almost 6 year old thread about then EOL hardware became popular and a place for you and many to share and enjoy old but excellent intel tech!
> ...



Actually now that i have replied to your response i would like to thank and salute you for making this thread and x79 plateform a success 

I still want to add one thing more. My goal was to max out any ddr3 based plateform as i got these 2133mhz dims with a system i bought. It is Asus Z97i-plus. Honestly i felt good considering these over 1600mhz. Obviously this board offers upto 3300mhz and beyond OC but restricted to the dual channel barrier. X79 on the other hand offers quad channel and more core power. No wonder 4790k is a hell of a cpu but just 4 cores and thats it.

I would really like to see someone hitting higher clocks on ram and cpu with more cores. Those sexy tight latencies and handsome cores with high clocks 



bobbybluz said:


> The 1680 V2 is very close to a 5960X when both are clocked to 4.5GHz even when the 5960X is using faster DDR4 RAM. I replaced a binned 4960X with my first 1680 V2 and the performance gain was large. Over 500 points better in the Passmark 9 CPU test just by swapping CPU's alone. Taking advantage of the quad channel memory is a must with X79 to get the full performance from the platform. From my experiences 4 x 8GB is the minimum to consider. 1866 beats 1600 and 2100 beats 1866 is what I found trying all three speeds with 64GB of each. If you go with 64GB increase the voltage to 1.6 or 1.65. The RAM Guy at Corsair told me that years ago when I built my first X79 rig. He said increasing the RAM voltage takes stress off the RAM controller.


Noted   but how can increased voltage takes the stress off the controller. I mean it still has to manage those tweaked speeds over quad rails.

Okay wait im lost here 4960x out performing 1680 v2 ? On stock settings ? Obviously clocks differ. Thats the issue both these share the same memory controller yet differnt core count and clocks do matter. If the 1680 v2 is clocked better the benchmarks would be over the roof top ?


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 3, 2022)

5960X X99 not 4960X X79. All three including the 1680 V2 were clocked at 4.5GHz. The 1680 V2 is close to the 5960X not the 4960X. Actually the 3930K at 5.02 GHz scored higher on Passmark than the 4960X at 4.5 & 4.7 GHz. As far as RAM goes I used to have telephone conversations with Corsair's The RAM Guy back in the DDR2 & DDR3 days. They began when I ran across a couple of bad batches of Dominator DDR2. Then came DDR3 and I had questions when I built my first X79 rig with 8 sticks of RAM. Originally it had 64GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 in it. He gave me the timings plus voltage for best performance. Remember Mushkin, OCZ and a few other "performance" RAM kits ran at 1.65 volts. Then came Black Friday and Newegg had G.Skill Z series DDR3 1866 for $219 for 64GB. I snapped that up (I bought as much as they'd sell me. I still have all of it). I had a 3930K running at 5.02GHZ in that rig at the time.

About 6 years later that 3930K was suffering from core degradation and I needed to replace it. I found a parts deal on Craigslist here from a guy that had a Falcon Northwest rig that'd suffered a coolant leak and he was selling off the remaining surviving parts. I got a binned 4960X, 64GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2100 and a Corsair AX 1200i for $300. He wasn't sure if the 4960X even worked and threw it in for free. The RAM alone was going for far more than that at the time. Those parts went into the X79 rig and are still there except for the 4960K that was replaced with my first 1680 V2. I lucked out and sold that 4960X for over $100 more on Ebay than I paid for the 1680 V2. That original 3930K also sold on Ebay even with the caveat of it's past history noted.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 3, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> 5960X X99 not 4960X X79. All three including the 1680 V2 were clocked at 4.5GHz. The 1680 V2 is close to the 5960X not the 4960X. Actually the 3930K at 5.02 GHz scored higher on Passmark than the 4960X at 4.5 & 4.7 GHz. As far as RAM goes I used to have telephone conversations with Corsair's The RAM Guy back in the DDR2 & DDR3 days. They began when I ran across a couple of bad batches of Dominator DDR2. Then came DDR3 and I had questions when I built my first X79 rig with 8 sticks of RAM. Originally it had 64GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 in it. He gave me the timings plus voltage for best performance. Remember Mushkin, OCZ and a few other "performance" RAM kits ran at 1.65 volts. Then came Black Friday and Newegg had G.Skill Z series DDR3 1866 for $219 for 64GB. I snapped that up (I bought as much as they'd sell me. I still have all of it). I had a 3930K running at 5.02GHZ in that rig at the time.
> 
> About 6 years later that 3930K was suffering from core degradation and I needed to replace it. I found a parts deal on Craigslist here from a guy that had a Falcon Northwest rig that'd suffered a coolant leak and he was selling off the remaining surviving parts. I got a binned 4960X, 64GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2100 and a Corsair AX 1200i for $300. He wasn't sure if the 4960X even worked and threw it in for free. The RAM alone was going for far more than that at the time. Those parts went into the X79 rig and are still there except for the 4960K that was replaced with my first 1680 V2. I lucked out and sold that 4960X for over $100 more on Ebay than I paid for the 1680 V2. That original 3930K also sold on Ebay even with the caveat of it's past history noted.


Great post from both you guys! Do you have any screenshots of temps under load or benchmarks with that new 12700 setup?

That would be you bobbybluz lol.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 3, 2022)

I just ran this Passmark benchmark a few minutes ago. The 3D would have been better if I didn't have all the settings at maximum for GPU quality. That ASRock Formula OC 6900 is a HUGE GPU! I had to install that reinforcing bracket to keep it from sagging. Is the snipping tool gone from Win 11? I can't find it. Temps are great so far with the side panels off the Cosmos II. Cinebench R20 ran great and HWiNFO says the 12700K is running at 23 C @5.234GHz.





						PassMark Software - Display Baseline ID# 			1401829
					






					www.passmark.com


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 3, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I just ran this Passmark benchmark a few minutes ago. The 3D would have been better if I didn't have all the settings at maximum for GPU quality. That ASRock Formula OC 6900 is a HUGE GPU! I had to install that reinforcing bracket to keep it from sagging. Is the snipping tool gone from Win 11? I can't find it. Temps are great so far with the side panels off the Cosmos II. Cinebench R20 ran great and HWiNFO says the 12700K is running at 23 C @5.234GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I screwed my gpu you in good! Didn't use bracket but seems sturdy in slot and where it's attached to back slot bracket. I'll have to run pass mark with my X79 setup and that gpu to compare with yours... For sake of comparison will be very interesting... Then once I get my own 12900k system going compare that to yours. Today is first day in awhile I'm not spending any time with my fiancé or anything else so will work on both systems and put a few posts up here on progress and some nice pictures.
..........................................................Only playing one game atm called Fishing Planet (big fisherman irl!) and that's where I'm getting low cpu usage in game and not sure why! I have a 1000watt corsair pay which technically is minimum of what Asrock suggests for this beast. So going to redownload some games I lost (thankfully not the game saves) and try them and see if it's a game glitch /driver etc or universal issue and depending on results may upgrade to 1200 watts + just to make sure ego oc'd X79 system has enough juice...



aQi said:


> Well it seems motherboard manufacturers advertised 2400mhz oc on most x79 motherboards, not sure its because its a quad channel architecture platform. However z87 and z97 obviously supports upto 3000mhz oc again advertised by motherboard manufacturers. But surprisingly overclocking always tweak and squeeze more whether something is advertised or not. Well mate the thing is I have been looking for 3000mhz myself I even emailed gskill as they hold worldrecord ddr3 speed. Well you know what they didn't even bother to reply
> People would still think buying such rare memory is crazy as to higher speeds are available with ddr4 rams but when it comes to latency ddr3 still has an edge. I have seen ddr4 vs ddr5 and due to tight latencies ddr4 gets its edge over ddr5. Unfortunately higher speed ddr3 went down due to sudden transition and implementation of ddr4.
> 
> 
> ...


Well you're welcome  without all my adoring fans... Oh wait sorry this isn't tik Tom or some other teeny bopper self love and adulation site.. But seriously yeah very glad my attempt to make and create a place for my relatively old platform found so much use and participation and interest! 

Sad part on the 3000-3200 mhz g skill memory I passed over multiple times on Newegg way back is it wasn't crazy expensive but figured it was overkill and my platform couldn't Max it out anyway so bought current memory instead! I may have optimal ddr3 but I'd love to try highest clocked Samsung's and see what my little 1680's memory control could do!


----------



## aQi (Feb 3, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Yes I screwed my gpu you in good! Didn't use bracket but seems sturdy in slot and where it's attached to back slot bracket. I'll have to run pass mark with my X79 setup and that gpu to compare with yours... For sake of comparison will be very interesting... Then once I get my own 12900k system going compare that to yours. Today is first day in awhile I'm not spending any time with my fiancé or anything else so will work on both systems and put a few posts up here on progress and some nice pictures.
> ..........................................................Only playing one game atm called Fishing Planet (big fisherman irl!) and that's where I'm getting low cpu usage in game and not sure why! I have a 1000watt corsair pay which technically is minimum of what Asrock suggests for this beast. So going to redownload some games I lost (thankfully not the game saves) and try them and see if it's a game glitch /driver etc or universal issue and depending on results may upgrade to 1200 watts + just to make sure ego oc'd X79 system has enough juice...
> 
> 
> ...


We are all missing one thing. We tend to use xeon 1680 v2 or any other xeon but never opt for high clock ecc memory. Iv seen some 2999mhz on ebay but never caught using one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2022)

aQi said:


> Iv seen some 2999mhz on ebay but never caught using one.


That's because speeds above 2133mhz for DDR3 are not generally supported and are very expensive.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 5, 2022)

Neo Forza Faye DDR4-5000 2x 8 GB Review
					

The Neo Forza DDR4-5000 Faye memory kit is DDR4 pushing into unknown territories. Are you up to the challenge? It has been said patience is a virtue. Let's see if that holds true. Follow along as we see what it takes to break personal records and beyond!




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Just so happens TPU just reviewed the Forza memory I got for my new build.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 11, 2022)

Hope all of you are well... Bit of family drama here and my primary doctor threw a wrench in life but someday I'll get my new system together or at least get pictures of it.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 17, 2022)

Hey all, hope you’re having a good week finally getting some warmer weather here been very cold in spurts. Barely been home been with the fiancé and family which has been nice but I will also be happy to get some time at home and play with my pc again


----------



## aQi (Feb 17, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Hey all, hope you’re having a good week finally getting some warmer weather here been very cold in spurts. Barely been home been with the fiancé and family which has been nice but I will also be happy to get some time at home and play with my pc again


Yeh man you said it i was waiting for the weather to get a bit warmer. If feels good when external temps do not bother. I get kick by extreme colds and extreme warm situations.

So what configurations are you planning to play now ?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 17, 2022)

aQi said:


> Yeh man you said it i was waiting for the weather to get a bit warmer. If feels good when external temps do not bother. I get kick by extreme colds and extreme warm situations.
> 
> So what configurations are you planning to play now ?


It’s in the 50’s here after being barely double digits for week or two…not sure exactly what you mean by the configuration question but I am putting together a new 12900k system from scratch and also tweaking and adding multiple fans to my old 1680v2 setup…When I get back home which will be today/tomorrow at some point I’ll take pics of what I’ve got and what I’m doing. Also just ordered 2 new power supplies I like the corsair 1000 watt I’ve got but with the 6900xtx I’ve got and the big overclock and watercooling etc I think it may not be providing enough power…especially when the recommended minimum for my gpu happens to be 1000 watts. I’ve noticed some weird behavior from my Gpu when gaming like at some points not using anywhere near 100% utilization plus had some shutdowns and issues with pc and only way to know if it’s the power supply being inadequate is to upgrade it. So, I’ve got a 1600 watt sitting there and just ordered a 1350 and a 1600 watt because I like having what I need and having extras and I literally only had the corsair power supply till I ordered the other 3, and I will have 2 systems so needed at least 2 power supplies and the extra is good to have on hand just in case.


----------



## Xeon (Feb 19, 2022)

I miss my RIVE, back in 2014 this was my daily driver


----------



## pevac (Feb 19, 2022)

Is it because of this pin that RBE 4 teases and stabs me at the start.


----------



## aQi (Feb 19, 2022)

pevac said:


> View attachment 237219
> 
> Is it because of this pin that RBE 4 teases and stabs me at the start.


Can we get a clear pic ?



Xeon said:


> I miss my RIVE, back in 2014 this was my daily driver


Where is this beast now ? And arnt those cards connected


----------



## Xeon (Feb 19, 2022)

This beast is long gone, I've sold the mobo+cpu (4930K)+ memory back in late 2015. I've actually rebuilt it after taking this pic. I had to move it from the corsair 750D to a 900D because I needed dual psu's...if you look closely you can see the 2 bottom GPU's  pcie cables were routed outside the case, These GPU's (R9 290) didn't need a crossfire bridge and fun fact one of these still lives on my son computer the other 3 were sold aswell.


----------



## aQi (Feb 19, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> It’s in the 50’s here after being barely double digits for week or two…not sure exactly what you mean by the configuration question but I am putting together a new 12900k system from scratch and also tweaking and adding multiple fans to my old 1680v2 setup…When I get back home which will be today/tomorrow at some point I’ll take pics of what I’ve got and what I’m doing. Also just ordered 2 new power supplies I like the corsair 1000 watt I’ve got but with the 6900xtx I’ve got and the big overclock and watercooling etc I think it may not be providing enough power…especially when the recommended minimum for my gpu happens to be 1000 watts. I’ve noticed some weird behavior from my Gpu when gaming like at some points not using anywhere near 100% utilization plus had some shutdowns and issues with pc and only way to know if it’s the power supply being inadequate is to upgrade it. So, I’ve got a 1600 watt sitting there and just ordered a 1350 and a 1600 watt because I like having what I need and having extras and I literally only had the corsair power supply till I ordered the other 3, and I will have 2 systems so needed at least 2 power supplies and the extra is good to have on hand just in case.


Sounds strange 1000w was fair enough though considering whatever system its supports there is still some maths to be done before you go more power which I assume you might have done. Lets us know if upgrading the PSU resolved your issue



Xeon said:


> This beast is long gone, I've sold the mobo+cpu (4930K)+ memory back in late 2015. I've actually rebuilt it after taking this pic. I had to move it from the corsair 750D to a 900D because I needed dual psu's...if you look closely you can see the 2 bottom GPU's  pcie cables were routed outside the case, These GPU's (R9 290) didn't need a crossfire bridge and fun fact one of these still lives on my son computer the other 3 were sold aswell.


Yeh i saw those cables moving out but i thought may be they were twisted. Well now i get it radeons did not need that bridge to crossfire. Supposingly i guess that radeons provided more juice over gtx though never seen those r9 295 in crossfire freaked up.


----------



## KptRex (Feb 20, 2022)

Xeon said:


> I miss my RIVE, back in 2014 this was my daily driver


Oh man, wasn't expected to see those here

Coincidentally this is the card i got just a week ago

Bought it from a guy that had it from day 1, was one of those full 290X chips inside 290 so I got to unlock it too.


----------



## Xeon (Feb 20, 2022)

You're lucky, none of my cards unlocked to 290X.

Here is a video of a 4K Tomb Raider benchmark, with the original system that was Trifire before i added the 4th.


----------



## KptRex (Feb 20, 2022)

Xeon said:


> none of my cards unlocked to 290X


Yeah from my knowledge it was only first few bathes on relase and some later sapphire modeles that got full 290x cores inside

Bay the way how did the utilization on those card looked like. Any noticeable gain from adding 4th card? From my experience with HD5970 on 2 chips it worked quite well if game was optimized for it and horrible if they waren't, never had a chance to go with 3 and more so interesting to see how it worked out

Oh and power consumption of whole uint with temps, super cerious about those


----------



## Xeon (Mar 2, 2022)

KptRex said:


> Yeah from my knowledge it was only first few bathes on relase and some later sapphire modeles that got full 290x cores inside
> 
> Bay the way how did the utilization on those card looked like. Any noticeable gain from adding 4th card? From my experience with HD5970 on 2 chips it worked quite well if game was optimized for it and horrible if they waren't, never had a chance to go with 3 and more so interesting to see how it worked out
> 
> Oh and power consumption of whole uint with temps, super cerious about those


These were from the very first batch available locally from November 2013! 3 and 4 cards work great when the game was optimized for crossfire, or it would be a pig but no point on getting a trifire or quadfire setup with a pony 1080P screen, I've started with 3 cards and an eyefinity setup (5760*1080p) when I upgraded to a single 4K I felt that it could benefit from the fourth card.

Not sure why you are super serious about power consumption and temps? These cards are a decade old by now they have no official driver support and even on Linux they're starting to be flaky, just get a more modern card.


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 3, 2022)

I have two sets of 16GB Corsair DDR3 2400 RAM. One is CAS9 Dominator Platinum 4x4GB set and the second set is CAS11 Vengeance Pro 2x8GB. I need 32GB RAM and a matching set of the identical DIMMs. I have one of the following options. Which route should I go?
1) I can exchange CAS9 Dominator 4x4GB set for another 2x8GB CAS11 Vengeance Pro set locally so I will have a matching 4x8GB set.
2) I can purchase another CAS9 4x4GB Dominator set from eBay. The revision number matches with my kit. Will 8x4GB DDR3 2400 even work at CAS9?


----------



## pevac (Mar 3, 2022)

It will work without problems

I've been looking for a binoculars for a long time and nothing
1680v2









						Intel Xeon E5-1680 V2 LGA2011 8 core 16 thread 3.0GHz CPU processor  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Xeon E5-1680 V2 LGA2011 8 core 16 thread 3.0GHz CPU processor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						asus rampage iv extreme, Xeon E5 1650V2, Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2400mhz  | eBay
					

The Corsair Dominator RAM is arguably the best DDR3 ram ever made for a X79 motherboard. Only little quirk with this motherboard I've found is that with the installed Xeon, it only runs the RAM in the red dimms.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 6, 2022)

I own two i7-3930K processors. 1st can do 4.5GHz at 1.26V, but 4.7 GHZ at 1.35V. 2nd one can do 4.5GHz at 1.28V, but 4.7GHz at 1.32V. Which one can be considered golden chip? Which one should I keep?


----------



## pevac (Mar 6, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I own two i7-3930K processors. 1st can do 4.5GHz at 1.26V, but 4.7 GHZ at 1.35V. 2nd one can do 4.5GHz at 1.28V, but 4.7GHz at 1.32V. Which one can be considered golden chip? Which one should I keep?


The one who can hang more, otherwise they are almost identical literally.









						ASUS Rampage IV (4) Black Edition with 4960x and 64gb DDR3 plus waterblock  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">From my old computer. MSRP when this was purchased was about $3500 plus tax. In 2014. Lol</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Fully functional and maxed with the best CPU you could get for it (4960x, 6-core)/12- thread...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 6, 2022)

Is anyone running DDR3 2400 in this thread? I own E5-1680V2, Rampage IV Black Edition and Corsair Dominator 16GB DDR3 2400 CAS9 kit. When XMP is enabled and everything else is set to Auto, CPU VTT is around 1.26V and VCCSA 1.15 under load. How are your VTT and VCCSA set in BIOS? I have read elsewhere that over 1.2V on VCCSA/VTT is deadly for Ivy-Bridge CPUs.

My CPU can run Cinebench R15 at 4.6GHz at 1.27V. I enabled the XMP setting and dialed in the known good OC settings for 4.6GHz with VTT manually set to 1.10V and VCCSA to 1.05V. Windows Memory Diagnostic ran without any errors. But Prime95 Blend test failed within minutes because several workers stopped. I dropped down the CPU frequency to 4.5GHz. Prime 95 Blend ran for 15 minutes before failure. I upped VCCSA to 1.12V. The test run for over half a hour before the worker stopped due to rounding error. I upped both VCCSA and VTT to 1.15V, but Blend failed within seconds. I upped both VCCSA and VTT to 1.20V and PLL to 1.85V. After 25 minutes, the PC suddenly lost power and restarted. What is happening?

I googled for info and read on another forum that even 180% Current capability is too low for E5-1680V2 on Rampage IV black Edition, so you apparently have to disable it to fix intermittent shutdowns.


----------



## pevac (Mar 6, 2022)

Cinebench R15 is not prime 95, increase the voltage on the CPU


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 6, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I own two i7-3930K processors. 1st can do 4.5GHz at 1.26V, but 4.7 GHZ at 1.35V. 2nd one can do 4.5GHz at 1.28V, but 4.7GHz at 1.32V. Which one can be considered golden chip? Which one should I keep?


The second. The 1.28v is a good low voltage, but the 1.32v for a high is better as that will keep potential circuit pathway degradation to a minimum.



wanna_buy said:


> Is anyone running DDR3 2400 in this thread?


I had some 2133 at one point, but the 1866 had better timing and tested better so that kit was sold. DDR3 1866 with 8-8-8-24 or 9-9-9-27 timings are sweet spots. DDR3 1600 with 6-6-6-18 or 7-7-7-21 would be too.



wanna_buy said:


> Corsair Dominator 16GB DDR3 2400 CAS9 kit.


That's  excellent as long as the voltage isn't too crazy. Got a model number we can look at specs of?


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 7, 2022)

My kit model is CMD16GX3M4A2400C9 and the rated voltage 1.65V.

I don't understand. If VTT 1.10 and VCCSA 1.05 are too low, then the system should not boot and Windows Memory Diagnostic should not pass flawlessly, right?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> 1.65V


Holy crap! Ok, that's some serious voltage. What's the XMP profile say about 2133mhz?


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Holy crap! Ok, that's some serious voltage. What's the XMP profile say about 2133mhz?


Are you aware of any DDR3 2400MHz modules that can run at 1.5V? There's no 2133 MHz profile, only JEDEC low speed and XMP 2400 MHz profiles.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> Are you aware of any DDR3 2400MHz modules that can run at 1.5V?


Nope. The implication was that you should try to lower that voltage to 1.55v and try 2133mhz at the same timings. 1.65v is a bit too high, even for the 3930k. While the RAM voltage problem was not as serious with socket 2011 like it was with 1366, it is still something to be cautious of. The bandwidth drop from 2400 to 2133 would not be noticed, but the voltage drop would ease stress on the IMC and lower temps.


wanna_buy said:


> There's no 2133 MHz profile, only JEDEC low speed and XMP 2400 MHz profiles.


You can still adjust RAM speed in the BIOS though. Was just wondering if it had a profile for 2133 as that would take the guess work out of making an adjustment. Still, you can set the XMP, then before saving the settings and rebooting, change the voltage to 1.55v and the RAM speed to 2133, leaving all the other settings alone.


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope. The implication was that you should try to lower that voltage to 1.55v and try 2133mhz at the same timings. 1.65v is a bit too high, even for the 3930k. While the RAM voltage problem was not as serious with socket 2011 like it was with 1366, it is still something to be cautious of. The bandwidth drop from 2400 to 2133 would not be noticed, but the voltage drop would ease stress on the IMC and lower temps.
> 
> You can still adjust RAM speed in the BIOS though. Was just wondering if it had a profile for 2133 as that would take the guess work out of making an adjustment. Still, you can set the XMP, then before saving the settings and rebooting, change the voltage to 1.55v and the RAM speed to 2133, leaving all the other settings alone.


You have apparently missed this post where I state that I am running DDR3 2400 in combo with 8-core E5-1680V2. I am not using i7 3930K. I played with i7 3930K for fun, but I plan to use 1680V2 for my new rig.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> You have apparently missed this post where I state that I am running DDR3 2400 in combo with 8-core E5-1680V2


Yes, I did. But that doesn't change much. The IMC in the 1680V2 is still sensitive to RAM voltage being to high. I've seen what happens to CPUs with high RAM voltage. The performance starts to degrade and then one day, the CPU just fails to boot.


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 8, 2022)

I did an extensive testing using Prime95 v26.6 which is the last non-AVX version. I decided to test DDR3 2400 stability with VTT manually set to 1.10V and VCCSA to 1.05V. The CPU was at stock, but with the XMP enabled it was running at 3.9 GHz Turbo. Prime95 Blend test ran without any errors for more than 2 hours.

Previously I have used Cinebench R15 for quick stability testing. While the RAM was running at stock 1333 speed, my 1680V2 could pass Cinebench R15 at 4.5 GHz at 1.23V and at 4.6GHz at 1.27V. I now reverted the RAM speed to default 1333 MHz. However, Prime95 Blend failed even at 4.5GHz at 1.27V. I upped Vcore to 1.29V and Prime95 Blend ran for 23 hours without any error. Now I am going to test both CPU at 4.5GHz and RAM at 2400.



lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, I did. But that doesn't change much. The IMC in the 1680V2 is still sensitive to RAM voltage being to high. I've seen what happens to CPUs with high RAM voltage. The performance starts to degrade and then one day, the CPU just fails to boot.


I have read pretty much elsewhere that 1.65V is the max safe voltage. However, you should keep the gap VCCSA and DRAM voltage no larger than 0.6. So I have to set VCCSA to at least 1.05V.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 8, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I have read pretty much elsewhere that 1.65V is the max safe voltage. However, you should keep the gap VCCSA and DRAM voltage no larger than 0.6. So I have to set VCCSA to at least 1.05V.


No that's not actually true there is plenty of DDR3 memory modules that their default Voltage is 1,65V instead  of usual 1,5V.........also it is nothing unusual on X79 IF you using ALL 8 ram slots to rise ram Voltages a bit and some people claim when OC their ram that even rising Voltages up to the 2,0V it's perfectly safe.....personally I didn't have the need for that high Voltages but my memory working 100% stable on 1,68V already few years now.......


----------



## Duc996 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello everybody, I got a strange problem ... I only have 16gb from 32gb left?! I tried every single Memory Stick in Slot A1 ... all are working correct.
- Bios tells 16gb but looking under Dimm/Post all 4 channels are in use.
- CPU-z --> 32gb Quad Channel
- Task Manger --> 16gb 
- Aida 64 --> 16 gb but shows all 4 x 8gb Sticks??
- Running a memory benchmark --> Quad Channel but with less performance 

I just removed my Graphics Card a few days ago (just for cleaning and Paste and Pads renewing) and refitted it today. I didn´t touch anything else ... 
Maybe someone has an idea ...

Best regards 
Thomas


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I have read pretty much elsewhere that 1.65V is the max safe voltage.


That is a common opinion and there is a bit of merit to it, but I'm a very cautious tech geek. If this is going to be your daily driver, it's best to yield on the safe side.


wanna_buy said:


> However, you should keep the gap VCCSA and DRAM voltage no larger than 0.6. So I have to set VCCSA to at least 1.05V.


I'll go along with that being a safe way to do it.



Duc996 said:


> Hello everybody, I got a strange problem ... I only have 16gb from 32gb left?! I tried every single Memory Stick in Slot A1 ... all are working correct.
> - Bios tells 16gb but looking under Dimm/Post all 4 channels are in use.
> - CPU-z --> 32gb Quad Channel
> - Task Manger --> 16gb
> ...


You could be having a motherboard problem. Maybe a BIOS setting issue? You might even need to update your BIOS.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 9, 2022)

Duc996 said:


> Hello everybody, I got a strange problem ... I only have 16gb from 32gb left?! I tried every single Memory Stick in Slot A1 ... all are working correct.
> - Bios tells 16gb but looking under Dimm/Post all 4 channels are in use.
> - CPU-z --> 32gb Quad Channel
> - Task Manger --> 16gb
> ...


Hey...Is your memory overclocked maybe or working on default speed and timings?It is absolutely necessary that your BIOS see ALL the ram first properly so that could work as it should in your system....I know from my experience that IF I tried to overclock my ram to much or if I mess with timings that certain sticks could not work properly but also I could see them in CPU-Z but not in bios.....My advice is check  YOUR BIOS SETTINGS see If you have latest BIOS or even try to RESET your bios on default........GL


----------



## Duc996 (Mar 9, 2022)

Thanks for your answers ...
Ram is running it´s XMP Profile --> 2133 @ 1.65v with related timings
I created 3 different OC Profiles over the last months which were all running fine. Fail safe settings won´t work either.
I tried a BIOS update without success. I guess it´s a hardware damage. Seems like two memory channels are no longer working. I only wonder why the system is working correct though!? 
When I have more time I´ll switch CPU´s. I have a 3820 and a 3960 laying around ... just to confirm that the CPU´s memory controller is not broken.

Damn ... Rampage 4 Gene prices are way too high.  I don´t wanna spend ~ 200 € for a 9 year old MB!


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 9, 2022)

Duc996 said:


> Thanks for your answers ...
> Ram is running it´s XMP Profile --> 2133 @ 1.65v with related timings
> I created 3 different OC Profiles over the last months which were all running fine. Fail safe settings won´t work either.
> I tried a BIOS update without success. I guess it´s a hardware damage. Seems like two memory channels are no longer working. I only wonder why the system is working correct though!?
> ...


Try cleaning the CPU contact pads and the DIMM contacts with >99% isopropyl alcohol. Also try cleaning the motherboard's RAM slots with a hard plastic toothbrush dipped in isopropyl alcohol. If this does not help, then you have either a bad CPU or motherboard.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 9, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I did an extensive testing using Prime95 v26.6 which is the last non-AVX version. I decided to test DDR3 2400 stability with VTT manually set to 1.10V and VCCSA to 1.05V. The CPU was at stock, but with the XMP enabled it was running at 3.9 GHz Turbo. Prime95 Blend test ran without any errors for more than 2 hours.
> 
> Previously I have used Cinebench R15 for quick stability testing. While the RAM was running at stock 1333 speed, my 1680V2 could pass Cinebench R15 at 4.5 GHz at 1.23V and at 4.6GHz at 1.27V. I now reverted the RAM speed to default 1333 MHz. However, Prime95 Blend failed even at 4.5GHz at 1.27V. I upped Vcore to 1.29V and Prime95 Blend ran for 23 hours without any error. Now I am going to test both CPU at 4.5GHz and RAM at 2400.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you’re doing what I would expect and do myself…I literally haven’t used my pc in weeks been at fiancés house 95% of the time lol, but anyway I can tell you I’ve used 1.75 for my micron’s and gone even higher briefly to test so caution is fine but 1.65 is hardly the most you can do safely for years worth of use. I’ve only had one cpu die and it was my first 1680v2 and it was heavily used before I got it and I got a few years out of it and it was always quirky so it may have been degrading before I even put it in my moBo.

Also for most part long as you don’t push the FSB too high your vccsa and vvt voltage can be left at auto and usually are fine/stable. I have manually set it up to 1.2 and you can go bit higher safely but least you need to be stable is best obviously. 

Good convo going lot of things there for me to check out and catch up on in the thread! Basically if you’re not in the “red zone” of voltages which is higher than most people realize I advise just doing the most voltage you are comfortable with that is within reason and not so conservative it simply isn’t enough to keep your OC stable.



wanna_buy said:


> I own two i7-3930K processors. 1st can do 4.5GHz at 1.26V, but 4.7 GHZ at 1.35V. 2nd one can do 4.5GHz at 1.28V, but 4.7GHz at 1.32V. Which one can be considered golden chip? Which one should I keep?


Honestly I’d get a 1680v2 and sell both of those or keep one as a backup perhaps…unless the prices have skyrocketed on ivy bridge E that is your best cpu for overall performance AND good IMC to make use of the fast memory you have. Just a suggestion especially if you’re keeping this rig as your main rig for quite some time.


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 11, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Honestly I’d get a 1680v2 and sell both of those or keep one as a backup perhaps…unless the prices have skyrocketed on ivy bridge E that is your best cpu for overall performance AND good IMC to make use of the fast memory you have. Just a suggestion especially if you’re keeping this rig as your main rig for quite some time.


I gave one i7-3930K to my cousin and kept another as a spare just in case. I already own E5-1680V2 that can do Cinebench stable 4.6 GHz at 1.27V. But 4.5 GHz Prime95 Blend stability requires 1.29 Vcore. E5-1680V2 at 4.6 GHZ achieves the lowest RAM latency in AIDA64 I have ever seen. AIDA64's own list lists AMD Athlon X2 6400+ as having 55.2ns latency.


My main PC has E5-2690V2 and 64GB DDR3 1866 G.Skill RAM. The default speed is 1600 MHz and the XMP profile also raises VCCSA to 1.2V.

E5 1680V2 VTT runs at 1.05V and VCCSA runs at 0.9V at stock settings and DDR3 1333 speed. I did an extensive stability testing of my CAS9 Dominator 4x4GB DDR3 2400 kit using Prime95 and the CPU was running at stock Turbo frequency of 3.9 GHz. XMP profile only sets the frequency and timings, but Rampage IV Black automatically pushes VTT to more than 1.25V and VCCSA to 1.15V when running DDR3 2400 speed.  I have already posted that Windows Memory Diagnostic finds no errors. Prime95 custom 448-4096 FFT run with 14GB RAM allocated failed within 2 hours. I raised VCCSA to 1.2V and left VTT on Auto, but the RAM was still not stable in Prime95. I also tested 2133 MHz frequency with CAS9 latency and VCCSA/VTT manually set to 1.10V. Prime95 custom test ran for hours without any error. I thought at this point that my CPU's memory controller perhaps could not handle 2400 MHz frequency.

I also have CAS11 Vengeance 2x8GB DDR3 2400 kit. If 2400 RAM speed was unstable even on this kit, then IMC would definitely be the culprit. VTT also defaulted to more than 1.25V and VCCSA to 1.15V by Rampage IV Black. Prime95 custom run did not show any errors in 3 hours. I decided to lower both VTT/VCCSA to 1.05V. Prime95 custom run was stable for 8 hours and 30 minutes, so I concluded that the IMC was definitely up to task.


I again reinstalled CAS9 Dominator 4x4GB kit. I loosened the primary timings to 11-13-13-31 and set VCCSA/VTT to 1.2 manually. Prime95 custom run failed after 2 hours.


My conclusion is that my Dominator CAS9 kit is faulty/degraded. What do you think?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 11, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I gave one i7-3930K to my cousin and kept another as a spare just in case. I already own E5-1680V2 that can do Cinebench stable 4.6 GHz at 1.27V. But 4.5 GHz Prime95 Blend stability requires 1.29 Vcore. E5-1680V2 at 4.6 GHZ achieves the lowest RAM latency in AIDA64 I have ever seen. AIDA64's own list lists AMD Athlon X2 6400+ as having 55.2ns latency.
> 
> View attachment 239449View attachment 239450
> My main PC has E5-2690V2 and 64GB DDR3 1866 G.Skill RAM. The default speed is 1600 MHz and the XMP profile also raises VCCSA to 1.2V.
> ...




My first thought is…how many CPU’s do you have and how many are running at one time? But on to your post with the 1680v2, I have used regular rampage and now a rampage black and with the good memory I have the latency is crazy low and the bandwidth numbers are great as well! I would assume the dominator’s have an issue but could just be a weird incompatibility between the memory and CPU. I think however it’s just a wonky pair of memory and the IMC on your 1680 is good, never seen one that can’t run 2400 and most go happily to 2600+ with the proper memory kit paired with it. Also, most of the auto settings for voltages are good with the rampage black but the cpu VCORE and couple others like VTT etc are higher than needed and you just have to readjust as needed to not overjuice and overheat your cpu for no good reason.


----------



## drizzler (Mar 11, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I gave one i7-3930K to my cousin and kept another as a spare just in case. I already own E5-1680V2 that can do Cinebench stable 4.6 GHz at 1.27V. But 4.5 GHz Prime95 Blend stability requires 1.29 Vcore. E5-1680V2 at 4.6 GHZ achieves the lowest RAM latency in AIDA64 I have ever seen. AIDA64's own list lists AMD Athlon X2 6400+ as having 55.2ns latency.
> 
> View attachment 239449View attachment 239450
> My main PC has E5-2690V2 and 64GB DDR3 1866 G.Skill RAM. The default speed is 1600 MHz and the XMP profile also raises VCCSA to 1.2V.
> ...



Before you test further you first should get rid of the write bug (first screen) caused by 100 bclk with the chosen ram divider. Best method from my findings is to use 125 strap and lower the bclk to round about 122. You will have to test which blck is working best for your system and is giving best ram performance.

I did some posts about this earlier in this thread.
Your write speed should be round about 65+.


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 16, 2022)

My E5-1680V2 just passed 60 hour Prime95 custom 8-4096 test with 14GB RAM allocated. CPU frequency 4.5GHz at 1.29 Vcore with High LLC, 1.10 VTT and 1.05 VCSSA with VCCSA 120% Current capability, Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2400 16GB with 11-13-13-31 timings.

I noticed in the results that some threads were running different FFTs. The same FFTs would repeat after 18 hours.

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2400 kit has even lower read/write speeds.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> My E5-1680V2 just passed 60 hour Prime95 custom 8-4096 test with 14GB RAM allocated.


WOW! 60 hours? Why? Stability needs only 30 or 60 minutes..


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> WOW! 60 hours? Why? Stability needs only 30 or 60 minutes..


Maybe is cold where he lives so he need a heater  .........


----------



## drizzler (Mar 16, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2400 kit has even lower read/write speeds.


Dude, see my posting before. Do not use 100 bclk with 2400 divider, it is bugged and you will not get any realiable results.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 16, 2022)

drizzler said:


> Dude, see my posting before. Do not use 100 bclk with 2400 divider, it is bugged and you will not get any realiable results.


 THIS!


I haven’t used my rig in a while now but I found a thread that showed how to get the maximum results from your memory with this platform and I believe I actually underclocked my FSB to 98.2 or something and that fixed the memory bug and saves you the bother of having to go over 100 with the X79 platform where oc’ing that metric really puts pressure on the system and causes errors and/or a lot more voltage to get it stable.


----------



## drizzler (Mar 16, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> I haven’t used my rig in a while now but I found a thread that showed how to get the maximum results from your memory with this platform and I believe I actually underclocked my FSB to 98.2 or something and that fixed the memory bug and saves you the bother of having to go over 100 with the X79 platform where oc’ing that metric really puts pressure on the system and causes errors and/or a lot more voltage to get it stable.


We also talked about this here, see https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...or-those-of-us-still-left.225209/post-4554290 ;D


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> WOW! 60 hours? Why? Stability needs only 30 or 60 minutes..



You can't ensure 100% stability with only 60 minute test. My Dominator DDR3 2400 failed Prime95 stability test after 2 hours. My CPU overclocked to 4.5 GHz failed Prime95 Blend at 1.27 Vcore after 4 hours. 
It is pretty much widespread notion that you need at least 24 hour test to be sure of 100% stable overclock. Entire 8-4096 FFT range needs about 18 hours for complete run. Unstable overclocked CPU causes data corruption and Windows begins to lag/crash and the game save files refuse to load.



Zyll Goliat said:


> Maybe is cold where he lives so he need a heater  .........


I have 280mm AIO so the temps under load were around 66°C, the max recorded 72°C.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> You can't ensure 100% stability with only 60 minute test.


Nonsense. Regardless of cooling option, heat saturation will take place within the first 10 to 15 minutes. So if it remains stable for another 15 minutes to an hour, the OC is stable. Testing beyond that point is a waste of time and power. This is 30years of overclocking experience talking.


----------



## KptRex (Mar 17, 2022)

So a while ago I decided to go above 1.65v that my ram was rated for and was always using. After a lot of testing managed to get it running at cl8-11-11-11 2130mhz 1.735v. It was bigger performance improvement than expected, and my 2697 seems to like it too as I'v been runing it for few weeks without problems now. Gonna start looking for second kit of those HyperX sticks, as I want to get RTX 3080 at some point after this whole shortage thing is over 



lexluthermiester said:


> So if it remains stable for another 15 minutes to an hour, the OC is stable


I second that, on all CPUs I overclocked if it was sable after 30 minutes of OCCT or Aida64 it would never cause any problems during real world use cases, even after multi hour rendering. I'v seen some people getting erros on those stress-tests after 20 hours or so but honestly this seems more like program bug at this point, and if you really need something running all the time then you gonna want to take some mhz off your max OC anyways


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nonsense. Regardless of cooling option, heat saturation will take place within the first 10 to 15 minutes. So if it remains stable for another 15 minutes to an hour, the OC is stable. Testing beyond that point is a waste of time and power. This is 30years of overclocking experience talking.


You have a different definition of stability. The stable CPU is a calculator who always outputs reliable and predictable results. Unstable overclocked CPU is a random number generator. 60 minute stability test may be enough if you use PC only for gaming. But if you are rendering or doing scientific calculation for days, then 100% is absolute must.

Below are some overclock-related errors I have gotten after 60 minutes in Prime95 Blend/custom mode:

FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 11311727082264.69, expected: 11363793230922.76
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49609375, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

FATAL ERROR: Final result was 38837ABD, expected: 1A1DA557.
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> You have a different definition of stability. The stable CPU is a calculator who always outputs reliable and predictable results. Unstable overclocked CPU is a random number generator. 60 minute stability test may be enough if you use PC only for gaming. But if you are rendering or doing scientific calculation for days, then 100% is absolute must.
> 
> Below are some overclock-related errors I have gotten after 60 minutes in Prime95 Blend/custom mode:
> 
> ...


That information means nothing out of context. And if those happened after 60 minutes of testing, your OC failed. Change your setting, try again. 60 hours of stress testing is a waste. 30minutes to an hour is all that is required. 2hours at the most if it's a fiddly OC. If you experience minor problem after that, minor tweaking of the OC may be required. The Sun will freeze over before I will ever advise someone to spend 60hours stress testing an OC. It's time & resources better spent doing other things..


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That information means nothing out of context. And if those happened after 60 minutes of testing, your OC failed. Change your setting, try again. 60 hours of stress testing is a waste. 30minutes to an hour is all that is required. 2hours at the most if it's a fiddly OC. If you experience minor problem after that, minor tweaking of the OC may be required. The Sun will freeze over before I will ever advise someone to spend 60hours stress testing an OC. It's time & resources better spent doing other things..


So you basically agree with me that it can take more than 60 minutes of stress-testing for an unstable overclock to fail. Minimum of 24 hours of Prime95 is the platinum standard of stability testing. Google yourself and read various forums.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> So you basically agree with me that it can take more than 60 minutes of stress-testing for an unstable overclock to fail.


Context is important. It depends on the OC. My point was that 60hours is NOT.


wanna_buy said:


> Minimum of 24 hours of Prime95 is the platinum standard of stability testing.


Nor is 24.


wanna_buy said:


> Google yourself and read various forums.


Thanks for the tip. Pass. Not only have I been-there-done-that, but decades worth of hands on experience is all that I need to confidently state that such notions are utter nonsense.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 19, 2022)

Well,  wonder how many x79 mobos there are still out there.  Mine just died and I'm kinda f'd.  I also have an 1680 v2 I could part with.  Typing this on my only computer,  a mobile core 2 pentium dual core.  Holy crap it's slow!  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 20, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Well,  wonder how many x79 mobos there are still out there.  Mine just died and I'm kinda f'd.  I also have an 1680 v2 I could part with.  Typing this on my only computer,  a mobile core 2 pentium dual core.  Holy crap it's slow!  Anyone have any ideas?


X79 motherboards are rare, but no so rare that it would be impossible to buy one like LGA 2011-1 (Socket R2) motherboards for Xeon E7 CPUs. There's always eBay. If you are in Canada, try winning this auction. https://www.ebay.com/itm/284696585154


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Well,  wonder how many x79 mobos there are still out there.  Mine just died and I'm kinda f'd.  I also have an 1680 v2 I could part with.  Typing this on my only computer,  a mobile core 2 pentium dual core.  Holy crap it's slow!  Anyone have any ideas?


The Machinist brand has been solid for me. This is one I've bought a few of recently.








						X79T LGA 2011 CPU USB3.0 M.2 SATA 4 DDR3 Desktop PC Computer Motherboard US  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for X79T LGA 2011 CPU USB3.0 M.2 SATA 4 DDR3 Desktop PC Computer Motherboard US at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$105 Shipped.
It takes DDR3-ECC-Reg'd DIMMs, which are dead cheap right now. It also takes normal DDR3.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Mar 20, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Well,  wonder how many x79 mobos there are still out there.  Mine just died and I'm kinda f'd.  I also have an 1680 v2 I could part with.  Typing this on my only computer,  a mobile core 2 pentium dual core.  Holy crap it's slow!  Anyone have any ideas?


I see them every once in a while on Offerup and Craigslist. Someone that's about 50 miles for my location has an X79-Deluxe, and there's someone selling a partial system with a RIVE board. 
Yes, ebay auctions is also decent if you know how to work ebay.


----------



## KptRex (Mar 21, 2022)

So today I got to push my 2697 V2 over 4Ghz

I always ran "CPU Strap" setting on Auto and didn't think much of it. But during some troubleshooting I set it to 100mhz, and oh boi. 114.100 BCLK was no longer the limit
In fact it went all the way up to 114.600 at just +0.35 offset voltage... ending at 4010mhz max boost frequency. Never thought I'm gonna get above magic 4ghz barrier using that 2697 but here we are

Of course I immediately got to benchmarking and new limit + even tighter timings resulted in this:


Highest score for 2697 V2 on HWBOT: https://hwbot.org/submission/4956281_kptrex_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5_2697_v2_1800_cb
And highest that I'm aware of, and that's still using just 2 sticks of ram

Here is R23:


That 9501 score was previous best and it already involved lots of fine tuning, so nearly 300 points above that is hudge
Sadly didn't have Benchmate for this one so will have to re-run it for HWBOT

And on the sidenote, What I noticed during testing was that lower voltage in 0.035-60 offset range was resulting in better stability and scores than something like 0.200 (highest I tested). Might be helpful to someone I guess

Don't really expect to get much higher than this... Unless I find some new trick (again)


----------



## johnspack (Mar 21, 2022)

Thanks Lex,  looks good.  Problem is I have 8 ram sticks.  Rather need all 32g for vms ect.  Just finished several days of tests,  including multimetering my psu,  and it is my motherboard.
Looks like I somehow fried my vrms.  So guess I'll have to sell my 1680v2,  my 2697 does me just fine.

Whats a fair asking price for a working 1680v2 in Can?  Guys?  I need funds for a new mobo.....


----------



## grammar_phreak (Mar 22, 2022)

johnspack,
They're going for $90 to 100usd on ebay....
Which beats the $250 I paid for mine a few years ago.


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 22, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Thanks Lex,  looks good.  Problem is I have 8 ram sticks.  Rather need all 32g for vms ect.  Just finished several days of tests,  including multimetering my psu,  and it is my motherboard.
> Looks like I somehow fried my vrms.  So guess I'll have to sell my 1680v2,  my 2697 does me just fine.
> 
> Whats a fair asking price for a working 1680v2 in Can?  Guys?  I need funds for a new mobo.....


Why did you ignore my post where I linked you an eBay auction for one of the best X79 motherboards? You could have bid and won.

My advice is to keep the CPU and instead wait for the good motherboard to turn up on eBay auction. You CPU is still powerful. You can always overclock it and it will rival the latest-gen CPUs such as Ryzen 7 1700X and Core i7-8700K.

This seller ships to Canada. Try negotiating with this seller to sell you only the motherboard and discount the price of the CPU and RAM.








						ASUS P11C-M/4L, LGA1151 C242, Quad LAN uATX, IPMI  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS P11C-M/4L, LGA1151 C242, Quad LAN uATX, IPMI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




If you can afford to pay such amount, this motherboard has 20 power phases.








						ASUS ROG MAXIMUS X HERO LGA 1151 INTEL PENTIUM, i3, i5, i7, i9 ATX MOTHERBOARD  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS ROG MAXIMUS X HERO LGA 1151 INTEL PENTIUM, i3, i5, i7, i9 ATX MOTHERBOARD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Thanks Lex, looks good. Problem is I have 8 ram sticks. Rather need all 32g for vms ect.


Ah, you have 4GB dimms. You might been to invest in RAM with a board.









						SK Hynix 8GB (1-Stick) PC3-14900R DDR3 1866 ECC Reg Memory HMT41GR7AFR4C-RD  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SK Hynix 8GB (1-Stick) PC3-14900R DDR3 1866 ECC Reg Memory HMT41GR7AFR4C-RD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$19 shipped









						MICRON 8GB 1Rx4 PC3-14900R DDR3-1866 Reg ECC Memory Module MT18JSF1G72PZ-1G9E1HE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MICRON 8GB 1Rx4 PC3-14900R DDR3-1866 Reg ECC Memory Module MT18JSF1G72PZ-1G9E1HE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$20 shipped

You can likely find similar deals on ebay.ca and get a board + ram for less than you'd spend on a board with 8 dimm slots.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 24, 2022)

Problem solved.  Just took money.....


----------



## KptRex (Mar 24, 2022)

Got bit of a problem, noticed it while running Aida64 benchmarks to test memory overclock and they were coming out completly different from each other. It took me A LOT of time to figure it out but PCI speed only goes to 2.0 when I have BCLK tuned. (BCLK 100 on the left and 114 sth on the right)






And some games run just fine on that 2.0 speed. M&B Bannerlord shows little to no difference, Dirt 2.0 is fine on some maps on others it's 110fps vs 85... not so fine at all. And Cyberpunk becomes nearly unplayable not only dropping from 53-54 to 41-43 but whole experience becoming much more stuttery

So is there any fix to that, anything. Bios modding,custom drivers,registry editing,custom windows installation,specific bios versions. I lost few days trying to get it PCI 3.0 working by now and starting to get a bit desperate, I think @Zyll Goliat  spoked something about  it here but can't find it now


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 24, 2022)

KptRex said:


> Got bit of a problem, noticed it while running Aida64 benchmarks to test memory overclock and they were coming out completly different from each other. It took me A LOT of time to figure it out but PCI speed only goes to 2.0 when I have BCLK tuned. (BCLK 100 on the left and 114 sth on the right)
> View attachment 241147View attachment 241148
> 
> And some games run just fine on that 2.0 speed. M&B Bannerlord shows little to no difference, Dirt 2.0 is fine on some maps on others it's 110fps vs 85... not so fine at all. And Cyberpunk becomes nearly unplayable not only dropping from 53-54 to 41-43 but whole experience becoming much more stuttery
> ...


Yes I did spoke about that before and it's totally normal on X79 that on higher BCLK OC PCIe that will work on on PCIe 2 but I also did detailed testing and the difference in games and benchmarks was non-existent(actually it was better on Gen2 because of faster CPU clock) that's my case with GPU's like:RX 480,GTX 970 and my current R9 Fury.....not sure but maybe you have some other issues or your OC is not stable on that clock and that's the reason you getting lower FPS because your current R9 290x if working on PCIe gen 2 on 16x simply is not fast enough to "choke"on Gen 2 speeds IF everything else is working properly......tho' I can only assume that more powerful GPU's(probably somewhere in range of 1080TI and beyond)could potentially benefit from GEN 3 on X79


----------



## KptRex (Mar 24, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> R9 Fury


Yeah I remember my 980Ti was actually running better too with overclock. But tested it over 40 times now and anything above 102 BCLK seems to result in Read an Write at around 7000 in place of 12 000 on 290X. Will try some more things but I'm pretty tired by this now

And I was worried about PCI 3.0 being maxed out with RTX 3080 already, not even wanna think what would happend on 2.0. Like if there is no solution it would mean I have to let X79 go sadly...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 24, 2022)

KptRex said:


> Yeah I remember my 980Ti was actually running better too with overclock. But tested it over 40 times now and anything above 102 BCLK seems to result in Read an Write at around 7000 in place of 12 000 on 290X. Will try some more things but I'm pretty tired by this now
> 
> And I was worried about PCI 3.0 being maxed out with RTX 3080 already, not even wanna think what would happend on 2.0. Like if there is no solution it would mean I have to let X79 go sadly...


No there is no other way around when you OC via BCLK you also OC your PCIe and X79 on that high BCLK simply need do downclock on PCIe Gen2 speeds I could actually make it to work on Gen3 up to the 105 on BCLK on my motherboard but I will rather keep my current 115,1 and GEN 2 on PCIe.....I really could not care less and probably only thing that could be noticeable is if you using NVME SSD in some of yours PCIe slots then yeah sure you can benefit with GEN3 if that kind of thing is important to you.....
Also don't forget that older X58 platform was only working on PCIe GEN2 and never choke any of GPU's in that so called "mid" range actually you can find on this forum people that use X58 in combo with GTX 1080 TI or even more modern cards and some of their benchmarks are exceptionally good......


----------



## johnspack (Mar 27, 2022)

Well,  guess I get to have another run at my 1680 v2 for ocing.  My 2697 might been taken out with the vrm death...  Time for 16 phases instead of 8:



Dam that price though....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Dam that price though....


True, but at least you'll have a top tier board!


----------



## wanna_buy (Mar 29, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Well,  guess I get to have another run at my 1680 v2 for ocing.  My 2697 might been taken out with the vrm death...  Time for 16 phases instead of 8:
> View attachment 241539
> Dam that price though....


Did the buyer return your 2697V2 because it was dead? 

You should have checked new eBay offerings before you bit the bullet. Here are some new cheaper listings. P9X79 Pro is not that much different from Deluxe. Sabertooth X79 is practically the same as P9X79.









						ASUS P8B75-V PRO AMD Z75 LGA1155 4 DIMM DDR3 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 - Motherboard F63  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS P8B75-V PRO AMD Z75 LGA1155 4 DIMM DDR3 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 - Motherboard F63 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				











						Asus Sabertooth X58 Motherboard c/w i7 950 CPU + 6GB OCZ Gold RAM  ***TESTED***  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Asus Sabertooth X58 Motherboard c/w i7 950 CPU + 6GB OCZ Gold RAM  ***TESTED*** at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				











						ASUS Intel X79 Motherboard P9X79-E WS LGA 2011 DDR3 Workstation USB 3.0 ATX  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS Intel X79 Motherboard P9X79-E WS LGA 2011 DDR3 Workstation USB 3.0 ATX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				











						MATX dual socket LGA2011 X79 motherboard Intel chipset C602 Xeon E5 2600 v1 v2  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MATX dual socket LGA2011 X79 motherboard Intel chipset C602 Xeon E5 2600 v1 v2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## johnspack (Apr 3, 2022)

I own the 2697,   and it probably died when my vrms bought it.   And I already have the deluxe:



And I have more cpus!:


----------



## wanna_buy (Apr 3, 2022)

I got another kit of CAS9 Dominator DDR3 2400 4x4GB. With VCCSA - 1.05V and VTT - 1.10V, Prime95 custom 448-4096 with 14GB allocation failed in about 4 hours. I upped VCSSA to 1.10V. Prime95 failed after 13:30 hours. I again upped both VCCSA and VTT to 1.15V. Prime95 failed after 3:30 hours. I got frustrated and abandoned further testing.

What do you make of this? Either both kits are faulty or my CPU can't handle DDR3 2400 speed with 4 DIMMs populated? Remember, Prime95 did not fail when my previous CAS9 Dominator kit was run at DDR3 2133 and CAS11 Vengeance 2x8GB DDR3 2400 operated with 1.05 VCCSA.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 3, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I got another kit of CAS9 Dominator DDR3 2400 4x4GB. With VCCSA - 1.05V and VTT - 1.10V, Prime95 custom 448-4096 with 14GB allocation failed in about 4 hours. I upped VCSSA to 1.10V. Prime95 failed after 13:30 hours. I again upped both VCCSA and VTT to 1.15V. Prime95 failed after 3:30 hours. I got frustrated and abandoned further testing.
> 
> What do you make of this? Either both kits are faulty or my CPU can't handle DDR3 2400 speed with 4 DIMMs populated? Remember, Prime95 did not fail when my previous CAS9 Dominator kit was run at DDR3 2133 and CAS11 Vengeance 2x8GB DDR3 2400 operated with 1.05 VCCSA.


Remind us your CPU & Mobo models?


----------



## wanna_buy (Apr 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Remind us your CPU & Mobo models?


E5-1680V2 and Rampage IV Black Edition. You can go to the previous page and reread my detailed experiences with 2400MHz RAM stability.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2022)

Think I need some help with this thing.  My 1680 v2 is still stuck at 4.4Ghz,  can't go past.  I'm already at 1.38v,  and 1.1v for vcc and vtt.  Might just be the darn chip,  and a lot more voltage
won't help.  I really don't want to hit 1.4 or higher.  Is higher than 1.1 for vcc and vtt safe?  16 phases and I'm stuck at 4.4....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2022)

johnspack said:


> My 1680 v2 is still stuck at 4.4Ghz, can't go past.


That might be a case of silicon lottery. Unless you've done better on another board, 4.4ghz might be the clock ceiling for that CPU at any voltage. It happens. Still 4.4ghz is a respectable OC for that chip. If it were me, I'd be happy with that, set the voltages back down to the lowest stable level and call it good.


----------



## guptavik054 (Apr 5, 2022)

I have a rampage IV Black with one dead memory channel.   Don't believe its the CPU itself since I've swapped my 3960X with a 3930K as a test with the same results.   Oddly the system is rock solid with the 3 working memory channels (48GB Corsair Dominator Platinum) at 2133MHz XMP.   I have the CPU clocked at 4.2 (have tested successfully at 4.4 in Aida 64 as well) but the RAM does the same thing at the base of 3.9.   The CPU socket looks okay so I am guessing the DIMM channel itself failed.  Just living with the three channels for now but would love to get that 4th channel (C) working.



guptavik054 said:


> I have a rampage IV Black with one dead memory channel.   Don't believe its the CPU itself since I've swapped my 3960X with a 3930K as a test with the same results.   Oddly the system is rock solid with the 3 working memory channels (48GB Corsair Dominator Platinum) at 2133MHz XMP.   I have the CPU clocked at 4.2 (have tested successfully at 4.4 in Aida 64 as well) but the RAM does the same thing at the base of 3.9.   The CPU socket looks okay so I am guessing the DIMM channel itself failed.  Just living with the three channels for now but would love to get that 4th channel (C) working.


To add to this, the BIOS shows the C channel as "Abnormal" but the DIMM POST page shows them as detected.   Windows 10 doesn't see them but HWINFO does.   very strange.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2022)

Yep,  silicon lottery...  will not go past 4.4 no matter what.  Wonder if I should try my 2697....  it was in the board that died on me.  What are the chances a damaged
cpu will take out a motherboard?  Should be pretty low right?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 5, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Yep,  silicon lottery...  will not go past 4.4 no matter what.  Wonder if I should try my 2697....  it was in the board that died on me.  What are the chances a damaged
> cpu will take out a motherboard?  Should be pretty low right?


Yeah it's low chance....also ain't that easy to broke CPU if the mobo get broken really depend what actually happened to your mobo and if possible electrical short circuit happens for how long?And did other components was exposed to that or yours PSU have protection and automatically switched power off?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Yep,  silicon lottery...  will not go past 4.4 no matter what.  Wonder if I should try my 2697....  it was in the board that died on me.  What are the chances a damaged
> cpu will take out a motherboard?  Should be pretty low right?


Give it a try


----------



## wanna_buy (Apr 6, 2022)

I decided to test my new CAS9 Dominator DDR3 2400 4x4GB RAM in another motherboard with different CPU to rule out CPU/mobo incompatibility. I got Rampage IV Extreme with E5-1650V2. XMP was enabled and VTT/VCSSA were left on Auto. VTT as reported by HWiNFO was around 1.25V, VCCSA ~1.18V. Windows Memory Diagnostic passed without errors. Prime95 custom 448-4096 with 14GB RAM allocation failed within minutes. I manually set 11-13-13-31 timings in BIOS and Prime95 custom ran for more 21 hours without any error. 

As IMC on E5-1650V2 is capable of handing DDR3 2400 speed with 4 slots populated, I decided to retest my old CAS9 Dominator kit on Rampage IV Extreme and E5-1650V2. I manually set 11-13-13-31 timings. Prime95 custom 448-4096 failed in 9 hours and system suddenly rebooted in several minutes. So the memory controller of my E5-1680V2 was not at fault. It was the RAM itself.

My conclusion is that either Corsair pushed DDR3 chips to their limit and lax binning process allowed the chips to be barely stable to pass Memtest. Or the RAM chips degraded in several years of use.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> Or the RAM chips degraded in several years of use.


Given the voltage, this seems more likely. You might want to back it down to 1866 and drop the voltage down.


----------



## aQi (Apr 6, 2022)

Just a regular update to the thread


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

aQi said:


> Just a regular update to the thread
> View attachment 242677


Good grief! 2800mhz DDR3? Wow!


----------



## wanna_buy (Apr 6, 2022)

Corsair even had DDR3 3200 CAS12 RAM.


			https://www.corsair.com/ww/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE%C2%AE-Pro-Series-%E2%80%94-8GB-(2-x-4GB)-DDR3-DRAM-3200MHz-C13-Memory-Kit/p/CMY8GX3M2A3200C13R
		


G.Skill released 16GB DDR3 3200 CAS13 RAM.








						F3-3200C13Q-16GTXDG - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

TridentX DDR3-3200 CL13-15-15 1.65V 16GB (4x4GB) G.SKILL TridentX series is known as the world’s most powerful and fastest DDR3 memory available in the market with numerous world record titles under its belt. Named after the powerful weapon of Poseidon, Greek God of the Seas, G.SKILL TridentX is...




					www.gskill.com
				




G.Skill had even announced 32GB DDR3 3000 kit, but it's not listed on their official website.








						G.Skill Introduces TridentX DDR3-3000 MHz 32 GB Kit
					

G.SKILL International Co. Ltd., the worldwide leading high performance memory designer and manufacturer, is pleased to announce the fastest, new DDR3 Memory Kit, "DDR3 3000MHz 32GB(4x8GB)"; it is the latest addition to the TridentX Series designed for the latest 4th Gen Intel Core Processors and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The highest capacity/frequency DDR3 kit listed on G.Skill's website is 32GB DDR3-2933.








						F3-2933C12Q-32GTXDG - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

TridentX DDR3-2933 CL12-14-14 1.65V 32GB (4x8GB) G.SKILL TridentX series is known as the world’s most powerful and fastest DDR3 memory available in the market with numerous world record titles under its belt. Named after the powerful weapon of Poseidon, Greek God of the Seas, G.SKILL TridentX is...




					www.gskill.com
				




The highest frequency kit released specifically for X79 platform was 16GB DDR3-2933.








						F3-2933C12Q-16GZHD - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

RipjawsZ DDR3-2933 CL12-14-14 1.65V 16GB (4x4GB) Imagine rows upon rows of teeth, ready at a moment’s notice to tear anything to shreds. The RipjawsZ series brings back the classic performance of Ripjaws and features an astounding quad-channel support. With four times as many channels, you’re...




					www.gskill.com
				




The highest capacity/frequency DDR3 kit listed on Corsair's website is 32GB DDR3 2800.


			https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE%C2%AE-Pro-Series-%E2%80%94-32GB-(4-x-8GB)-DDR3-DRAM-2800MHz-C12-Memory-Kit/p/CMY32GX3M4A2800C12R


----------



## aQi (Apr 6, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> Corsair even had DDR3 3200 CAS12 RAM.
> 
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/ww/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE%C2%AE-Pro-Series-%E2%80%94-8GB-(2-x-4GB)-DDR3-DRAM-3200MHz-C13-Memory-Kit/p/CMY8GX3M2A3200C13R
> ...


There were other companies too but there is not a single good deal of any 2800mhz+ anywhere on plannet. 
About gskill they dont have anything even if its displayed its not available for consumers nor they response for email query about availability.



lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief! 2800mhz DDR3? Wow!


I caught them in a deal otherwise they were moving to another buyer.


----------



## drizzler (Apr 6, 2022)

Also have some dusty  3000 mhz cl12 running with my chia rig.

The problem with this high ddr3 freq rams is that they are only good for high frequency runs / benches because they are all only single ranked modules.
With 2400 / 2600 / 2800 there are some dual ranked modules you can find / use that giving way more "real world" performance in terms of bandwith.


----------



## aQi (Apr 6, 2022)

drizzler said:


> View attachment 242701
> 
> Also have some dusty  3000 mhz cl12 running with my chia rig.
> 
> ...


Darn, those are some serious sexy modules you got there. 
Not sure what you meant by single or dual ranked. You mean to say the channel ? Single or dual or quad ?


----------



## drizzler (Apr 6, 2022)

aQi said:


> Not sure what you meant by single or dual ranked. You mean to say the channel ? Single or dual or quad ?



No, rank is how the ICs are organized on the pcb. 
To keep it simple : single rank results in a "busy" state for the whole ramsize of the dimm while a ram access is in progress while with dual rank (or quad / octa rank) only a part of the whole dimm is "busy" while other parts can do more ram access stuff (interleaving).

To some extend this is offering better efficiency and bandwith.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice! I just found a few MB's of this vintage, hoping to rock some benchies once i finish sorting out all my hardware...
I'll post some pics in the next few

SV


----------



## aQi (Apr 6, 2022)

drizzler said:


> No, rank is how the ICs are organized on the pcb.
> To keep it simple : single rank results in a "busy" state for the whole ramsize of the dimm while a ram access is in progress while with dual rank (or quad / octa rank) only a part of the whole dimm is "busy" while other parts can do more ram access stuff (interleaving).
> 
> To some extend this is offering better efficiency and bandwith.


Interesting and something new for me. Tell me how to identify these ranks ? How can i testify it ? Chose which memory has it ?



SystemViper said:


> Nice! I just found a few MB's of this vintage, hoping to rock some benchies once i finish sorting out all my hardware...
> I'll post some pics in the next few
> 
> SV


Great which mobos are we talking about. I got my eyes on this but may be it would slip.



Tell me if its worth it otherwise its a no go.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 7, 2022)

If I'm going try to bench something I'm not going to use a dual cpu classic, that is a sweet board! 

I finished sorting the shelves in my pantry, Still ways to go before I get thru everything.
I'll have to see what I have...

Rock it
SV


----------



## aQi (Apr 7, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> If I'm going try to bench something I'm not going to use a dual cpu classic, that is a sweet board!
> 
> I finished sorting the shelves in my pantry, Still ways to go before I get thru everything.
> I'll have to see what I have...
> ...


Well this is nostalgic effect of SV 

Not sure until I see what you are upto and I can guess its not x79 in that pile.

Well you know I cant get this dual socket board unless the other matter solves up.


----------



## karakarga (Apr 7, 2022)

I also have Asus Z9PE-D8 WS board. Dual Xeon 2696 v2 processors, 8x8GB 1866MHz DDR3 ECC-Reg Rams, there is GTX 780 Ti on it. I have modified bios to use M.2 as well as, newer microcode updates applied. First x16 slot works at PCI-ex 2.0 speed. I could not found a solution for it, but the remaining x16 slots works at PCI-ex 3.0 fine. But, it rests now. It has no TPM sadly and because, Magix Vegas and Topaz can not use Dual CPU. I have moved to x99 with Xeon 2682 v4 16 core and another x99 mainboard that uses Xeon 2696 v3 18 core CPU. But, those two Huanan x99-TF mainboards become old either. They don't have TPM connector too. I will jump to PCI-ex 5.0 when comes h266 codec inside CPU's, probably with 4xxx nVidia.

Note: I know Rufus, works for me fine. The bad thing of Rufus is, if you have a TPM connector, but with an unsupported CPU, it will not allow you to use TPM. It bypasses all restrictions altogether at a time, and you can not use secure boot as well.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 7, 2022)

karakarga said:


> I also have Asus Z9PE-D8 WS board. Dual Xeon 2696 v2 processors, 8x8GB 1866MHz DDR3 ECC-Reg Rams, there is GTX 780 Ti on it. I have modified bios to use M.2 as well as, newer microcode updates applied. First x16 slot works at PCI-ex 2.0 speed. I could not found a solution for it, but the remaining x16 slots works at PCI-ex 3.0 fine. But, it rests now. It has no TPM sadly and because, Magix Vegas and Topaz can not use Dual CPU. I have moved to x99 with Xeon 2682 v4 16 core and another x99 mainboard that uses Xeon 2696 v3 18 core CPU. But, those two Huanan x99-TF mainboards become old either. They don't have TPM connector too. I will jump to PCI-ex 5.0 when comes h266 codec inside CPU's, probably with 4xxx nVidia.
> 
> Note: I know Rufus, works for me fine. But the bad thing of Rufus is, if you have a TPM connector, but with an unsupported CPU, it will not allow you to use TPM. It bypasses all restrictions altogether at a time, and you can not use secure boot as well.


Well not sure why do you need TPM for but if you need for win 11 installation there is a simple way to do that without TPM on the board.....also yeah WS board can use Reg ECC without the problems.......


----------



## Username_Johnny (Apr 7, 2022)

drizzler said:


> View attachment 242701
> 
> Also have some dusty  3000 mhz cl12 running with my chia rig.
> 
> ...


Hey my guy, just a fyi, you gosh its alot to type like the whole dual rank and dual channel or single channel stuff, so ok I'm try and shorten, you have the dimms in two different colors yes, but they need to be spead out, because as of now you are only running 2 channels but on only one channel, oh gosh alot to explain and I can't get my words right, im going to go build a rig quick and so I can get my wording together, but I know each channel of the imc should have one stick per bank(idk if that's right word, again I'm go test quick) ok so best way for me to say this is, like if you look at your mobo, there labeled dimm A1 A2 and B1 B2, maybe not A or B exactly, but a letter followed by 1 and 2 within that same letter set, so as of now both your dimms are in only "A1 and A2" so the second half of your imc(internal memory controller) is being used because you don't have anything on the 2nd half or channel/bank, so for better performance, maybe negligible, but def better for overclocking and overall just the correct way for the imc and balance, so take both of your dimms out, and place one in the closest slot to the 24 pin and then skip one and then place it in that slot, so first dimm should go in black slot closest to 24 pin, and then the 2nd dimm should go in the 2nd black slot after you skip one blue, and in the end both of your back slots should be filled, and if have 8 memory slots, like on x79 and x99 and so on, each side should mirror each other, the manual for the motherboard also says to install memory this way, and we'll every motherboard says to install memory this way due to the A and B channels or single and dual channel, There is a YouTuber that goes by "Actual Hardcore OverClocking" and he goes in depth a bunch about memory ranks and channels and has a bunch of videos already made about them, and why install this way, and this is better for that, and why this isn't good for that etc etc, great channel for memory and of course overclocking, and basically everything computer, but in a more in depth granular knowledge/how and why does this so and so pc part or memory work this way. So really just thought for you and future readers just a for your information comment. 
-John


----------



## drizzler (Apr 8, 2022)

aQi said:


> interesting and something new for me. Tell me how to identify these ranks ? How can i testify it ? Chose which memory has it ?


That is the problem, you simply can not tell before buying since it is not labeld. CPU-Z can tell you by hitting the SPD tab. Server related ram usually is lableing the rank organisation, with consumer ram you have no indication, at least back in the ddr3 days. (dunno if this changed with ddr4).


Username_Johnny said:


> Hey my guy, just a fyi, you gosh its alot to type like the whole dual rank and dual channel or single channel stuff, so ok I'm try and shorten, you have the dimms in two different colors yes, but they need to be spead out, because as of now you are only running 2 channels but on only one channel, oh gosh alot to explain and I can't get my words right, im going to go build a rig quick and so I can get my wording together, but I know each channel of the imc should have one stick per bank(idk if that's right word, again I'm go test quick) ok so best way for me to say this is, like if you look at your mobo, there labeled dimm A1 A2 and B1 B2, maybe not A or B exactly, but a letter followed by 1 and 2 within that same letter set, so as of now both your dimms are in only "A1 and A2" so the second half of your imc(internal memory controller) is being used because you don't have anything on the 2nd half or channel/bank, so for better performance, maybe negligible, but def better for overclocking and overall just the correct way for the imc and balance, so take both of your dimms out, and place one in the closest slot to the 24 pin and then skip one and then place it in that slot, so first dimm should go in black slot closest to 24 pin, and then the 2nd dimm should go in the 2nd black slot after you skip one blue, and in the end both of your back slots should be filled, and if have 8 memory slots, like on x79 and x99 and so on, each side should mirror each other, the manual for the motherboard also says to install memory this way, and we'll every motherboard says to install memory this way due to the A and B channels or single and dual channel, There is a YouTuber that goes by "Actual Hardcore OverClocking" and he goes in depth a bunch about memory ranks and channels and has a bunch of videos already made about them, and why install this way, and this is better for that, and why this isn't good for that etc etc, great channel for memory and of course overclocking, and basically everything computer, but in a more in depth granular knowledge/how and why does this so and so pc part or memory work this way. So really just thought for you and future readers just a for your information comment.
> -John


The board just has a broken B-Channel,that why they both sticks are in the a-channel...


----------



## bobbybluz (May 27, 2022)

Another Rampage IV Extreme tragedy: This evening I was in the area of the guy who has an Asus ROG Rampage V Edition 10 I want to buy and paid him a visit. He said he still hasn't located it but showed me the special sound panel exclusive to the Edition 10. Then he said he had some other boards for sale. One was a P8Z77-V Deluxe and I already have one with a 3770K in it. Then he handed me what at first appeared to be a mint Rampage IV Extreme. Upon closer inspection the CPU cover was missing and it has at least 5 areas of bent pins in the CPU socket. I literally wanted to cry. 

I asked him how all of those pins got bent, he claims it came back from a ASUS RMA repair like that. Whatever the actual reality of how the damage happened it's heartbreaking to see. I've successfully straightened bent LGA pins before but this one is far beyond my level of expertise. I hope the X99 Edition 10 hasn't suffered a similar fate. On the good side of things my Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 is still functioning flawlessly.


----------



## pevac (May 27, 2022)

May the current asus extreme IV is kidding, one pin is missing, I found a replacement
Asus rampage IV extreme + 1680v2 for 200e. My memory is not something special, so I'm looking for 2800mhz modules


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 1, 2022)

Hello all!

I hope you’re having a good summer/winter depending on what part of the world you’re in! I have been using a tablet I got a few months back and haven’t even fired up my old or new pc due to it being “enough” to check emails etc I still check in and read your stuff just fyi. I’m hoping my 12900k is a good overclocker and with a high end ddr4 board and 5000 mhz ram I can get some impressive bandwidth even if I can’t get to where ddr5 can go. I’m hopefully moving my old and/or new pc in with my fiancé in next couple days so I can play around with them and get the components from last year together


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 2, 2022)

I may be getting that damaged Rampage IV Extreme for free to see if I can get it working. I just talked to the guy and it may well happen soon. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi all! Lot of personal shit going on and was mostly good but busy till a few months ago, my fiancé has breast cancer and is having a double mastectomy and family is doing best we can but it really sucks tbh. Surgery is this thursday and she only found it late March/April and it’s seemingly highly treatable and though aggressive was caught fairly early and prognosis seems to be good just fyi. I don’t use acronyms much but seem to be cropping up more and more in my writing as I deal with teenagers . Anyway just a heads up and I know it’s way off topic but we’re human first and hardware aficionado’s second.

     I’m not doing totally fantastic with it though I’m doing my best and just ask for prayers and the Lord’s strength to get through this, I know some of you may not have my religious beliefs/backgrounds and that’s fine I just have this thread and any other place I share my feelings family/etc will see it and this is more of a safe/anonymous group of friends I can vent to in a relatively “safe space” for lack of a better term to use.

     Sorry if this is TMI (speaking of acronyms) but good news is prognosis seems good and ALSO that this will give me some time to put my 12900k system together and will be a good distraction as well as something to fill the time as I am with her and she recuperates and needs my hand with things. 

      Hope you all are well and if you got anything to post about hardware or otherwise, feel free!



dalekdukesboy said:


> Hi all! Lot of personal shit going on and was mostly good but busy till a few months ago, my fiancé has breast cancer and is having a double mastectomy and family is doing best we can but it really sucks tbh. Surgery is this thursday and she only found it late March/April and it’s seemingly highly treatable and though aggressive was caught fairly early and prognosis seems to be good just fyi. I don’t use acronyms much but seem to be cropping up more and more in my writing as I deal with teenagers . Anyway just a heads up and I know it’s way off topic but we’re human first and hardware aficionado’s second.
> 
> I’m not doing totally fantastic with it though I’m doing my best and just ask for prayers and the Lord’s strength to get through this, I know some of you may not have my religious beliefs/backgrounds and that’s fine I just have this thread and any other place I share my feelings family/etc will see it and this is more of a safe/anonymous group of friends I can vent to in a relatively “safe space” for lack of a better term to use.
> 
> ...


Also a side note I have some hardware I want to sell and was thinking of going onto ebay, the forum here etc, but I’ll give you guys first dibs so if any of you have any needs let me know…


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 23, 2022)

Again if anyone is interested in any hardware I have a fair amount . Doing a bit better today just got home while ago from dropping off fiancé at surgery…she just texted me after a pre op procedure and was just being seen by the anaesthesia person to put her under. Will update after it’s done and I have more info! Thanks for listening.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 23, 2022)

Best wishes for your fiancee, as a stage IV cancer patient myself I know the territory a bit too well. I go in next month to find out where it's spread to in my body (test results two months ago weren't good). Hopefully the surgery gets rid of it for good with her.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 30, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Best wishes for your fiancee, as a stage IV cancer patient myself I know the territory a bit too well. I go in next month to find out where it's spread to in my body (test results two months ago weren't good). Hopefully the surgery gets rid of it for good with her.


Boo... To cancer. Sorry mate that sucks! I really hope you have good treatment options and next months results are more promising. We had appointment today and so far so good but no toxicology results which will determine if chemo and/or radiation is necessary. Hang in there Bobby we need many more bench marking posts from you!


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 30, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Boo... To cancer. Sorry mate that sucks! I really hope you have good treatment options and next months results are more promising. We had appointment today and so far so good but no toxicology results which will determine if chemo and/or radiation is necessary. Hang in there Bobby we need many more bench marking posts from you!


Here's one of my 12700K rig after a BIOS update and fresh install of Win 11 Pro:


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 30, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Here's one of my 12700K rig after a BIOS update and fresh install of Win 11 Pro:


Nice! Still got both my rigs at my house lol. I sooooo meant to bring one or both to Amy's house but life and cancer happened. Gotten by a few hurdles since then and soon I'll get some new rig benchies and pics as I put it together... Sadly almost forgot what bits even look like.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 2, 2022)

I think tomorrow is the day I work on this…This is an old picture btw, everything is out of the box at this point so I’ll take another picture or two or hundred of the items themselves! I kinda want to put it together before the next generation of stuff comes out 



bobbybluz said:


> Here's one of my 12700K rig after a BIOS update and fresh install of Win 11 Pro:


I’ll have to try passmark once I get it all together! Kinda don’t want Win 11 but have considered getting it for new build….Also can you post some of the memory bandwidth #’s for Aida for your rig? You have similar rig to what I’ll have so will be a good comparison for me!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 4, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I think tomorrow is the day I work on this…This is an old picture btw, everything is out of the box at this point so I’ll take another picture or two or hundred of the items themselves! I kinda want to put it together before the next generation of stuff comes out
> 
> 
> I’ll have to try passmark once I get it all together! Kinda don’t want Win 11 but have considered getting it for new build….Also can you post some of the memory bandwidth #’s for Aida for your rig? You have similar rig to what I’ll have so will be a good comparison for me!





			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DRQ2M18/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A20XOMU9EIBI47&psc=1
		



Interesting high end ddr4 for the Z69 platform…micron AND high mhz…thoughts?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DRQ2M18/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A20XOMU9EIBI47&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have some doubts around Z69 having a strong and stable enough IMC to handle these speeds and voltage, there were some Z390 boards that couldn't handle stably memory over 4400mhz, if it were me bearing in mind the very high price of this kit I would likely buy some 4000mhz with a good die that will overclock well, that way at least if things don't work out I wouldn't be spending big $$$ for speeds I couldn't achieve but that's just my thinking.

Don't know if you have seen this review .................

Crucial Ballistix Max DDR4-5100 C19 2x8GB Review: Blazing Speed Demon | Tom's Hardware (tomshardware.com)

The review did not appear to have an intel platform to hand that would take these modules so even some Z490/590 boards won't play.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 4, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I would have some doubts around Z69 having a strong and stable enough IMC to handle these speeds and voltage, there were some Z390 boards that couldn't handle stably memory over 4400mhz, if it were me bearing in mind the very high price of this kit I would likely buy some 4000mhz with a good die that will overclock well, that way at least if things don't work out I wouldn't be spending big $$$ for speeds I couldn't achieve but that's just my thinking.
> 
> Don't know if you have seen this review .................
> 
> ...


I actually have a cl 19 5000 mhz kit that was reviewed here so I'll try that first but I'm betting I can get it to play ball... I have read that review by the way how I found it


----------



## eazen (Jul 4, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DRQ2M18/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A20XOMU9EIBI47&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this would work with Alder Lake, 11-9th gen perhaps.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 4, 2022)

Neo Forza Faye DDR4-5000 2x 8 GB Review
					

The Neo Forza DDR4-5000 Faye memory kit is DDR4 pushing into unknown territories. Are you up to the challenge? It has been said patience is a virtue. Let's see if that holds true. Follow along as we see what it takes to break personal records and beyond!




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This is the memory I currently have for my build


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2022)

Personally I just don't see the point in paying that price for Ram, with the same voltage mine will do 4500 but I run them at 4000mhz with tighter timings and my system feels much snappier for a quarter of the price, I really don't think you would see a difference to what you have already, I mean damn, you could buy a decent motherboard and CPU for that $$$


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 5, 2022)

only good for bench i guess


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 5, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Personally I just don't see the point in paying that price for Ram, with the same voltage mine will do 4500 but I run them at 4000mhz with tighter timings and my system feels much snappier for a quarter of the price, I really don't think you would see a difference to what you have already, I mean damn, you could buy a decent motherboard and CPU for that $$$


Totally agreed... Atm I can't buy that Ram it's just dreaming and asking opinions. I was thinking down the road and was just a fun theoretical thought. True ram I already have is almost as fast and was not even 200 bucks when I bought it.


----------



## eazen (Jul 6, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Totally agreed... Atm I can't buy that Ram it's just dreaming and asking opinions. I was thinking down the road and was just a fun theoretical thought. True ram I already have is almost as fast and was not even 200 bucks when I bought it.


if im not mistaken it's only 100 speed difference, maybe better timings? I don't think thats worth triple the price....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 6, 2022)

eazen said:


> if im not mistaken it's only 100 speed difference, maybe better timings? I don't think thats worth triple the price....


Timings bit better and its Micron vs hynix in the set I have. Yes price difference is nuts even though its actually steadily come down from close to a grand! 

So the Ballistix Micron memory should have lower latency and tighter timings which is why it's interesting to me if I can eventually snag some of price comes down and compare them.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 7, 2022)

So my fiancée just had her follow up yesterday and good news is they got all the cancer out of the breasts (both removed), however 9 of 11 lymph nodes on left side were cancerous and it’s currently upgraded to stage 3 however need pet/cat scan to see if it went anywhere else and how much etc. Regardless, due to it making it at least as far as the nodes she will have chemo and radiation…just a matter of how strong the chemo will be depending on the pet scan. So a mixed bag but hopefully at end of day she will come out of it cured! 

Now, how is everyone doing and is any tech stuff being done? I’m hoping to get to my house later today to start my build!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 12, 2022)

[FS][US] - For Sale G.Skill Trident Z Royal-DDR4
					

I have two 2x8gb kits of F4-4000C17D-16GTRS (Chrome/Silver).  SOLD!!!      SOLD!




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Just bought this stuff, figured having a couple sets of memory to play around with and see which plays nicer with my setup.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 15, 2022)

Well still have my x79,  but now have added an x99 system.  5820k,  32gbs 2400mhz cas 15(arg) ram in quad,  asrock extreme 4 mobo and a 1070 for video.
I inherited it from my buddy who passed away from cancer.  Sure a lot of that going around...   Trying to figure out the ocing part.  Darn thing walked up to
4.1 at stock vcore,  in this case 1v.  Actually by accident because I thought cpu input voltage was like vcore offset.  It isn't heh.  Finally found fivr and used adaptive
to increase to 1.1v,  and walked up to 4.2.  So I notice adaptive also has additional offset...  so do I find stable voltage with adaptive,  then back down and add offset?
Also can't seem to post the ram at it's xmp profile of 2400,  I had to drop to 2133.  Do I need to push more voltage into them?  Sorry so many questions about x99,  but
someone here must know a bit.....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 15, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Well still have my x79,  but now have added an x99 system.  5820k,  32gbs 2400mhz cas 15(arg) ram in quad,  asrock extreme 4 mobo and a 1070 for video.
> I inherited it from my buddy who passed away from cancer.  Sure a lot of that going around...   Trying to figure out the ocing part.  Darn thing walked up to
> 4.1 at stock vcore,  in this case 1v.  Actually by accident because I thought cpu input voltage was like vcore offset.  It isn't heh.  Finally found fivr and used adaptive
> to increase to 1.1v,  and walked up to 4.2.  So I notice adaptive also has additional offset...  so do I find stable voltage with adaptive,  then back down and add offset?
> ...


I almost got an x99 instead of X79 so no worries love to see benching and voltages and what they do for ddr4 bandwidth.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 15, 2022)

Got the little 5820k to 4.5 so far.  Don't think it's done yet.  I think 1.3vcore could get 4.6 or higher on this chip.  Now for the cache settings....




Okay,  4.7 at 1.33v which is the most I like to use...  think I'll stop here for now:




Not sure I'll be able to show memory bandwidth improvements until I get better ram.  I had to pump more voltage into these things just to do 2400 finally,  at cas 15.  I get at least 15% less 
bandwidth than my x79 with 1866 at cas 9.  Think these things were first gen ddr4,  and just horribly slow.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 16, 2022)

That ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 is a great mobo if you ever decide to explore the world of Xeon CPU's. I have one with an E5-2699 V4 22c/44t in it along with 128GB of RAM. Unlike the Asus X99 boards that max out at 64GB of RAM that one will do 128GB with no problems at all. Of course X99 Xeons have locked multipliers plus the V3's max out at 2133MHz of RAM and the V4's at 2400MHz (the best blck I've been able to do stable is 103.5). That being said Xeons run amazingly cool even under heavy load for A/V production plus outperform every 2011-3 CPU I've tried so far in Passmark scores as well as real world applications.

A friend has an i7 6950X (unlocked 10c/20t) sitting unused he said I can play with if I want to. Those were the ultimate X99 non-Xeon CPU's but ran extremely hot compared to other CPU's in that era, especially when overclocked. The 5820K was the entry level X99 CPU followed by the 5930K, 5960X then the later X99 Broadwell's that the 6950X was the top of. You have several CPU options available if you want to adventure with that mobo, some of them dirt cheap on Ebay. I have a 5960X stashed away as a spare but after running Xeons in my two X99 rigs will never go back to it. You have the perfect platform to experiment with.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 16, 2022)

My buddy and me worked on this for over 2 years... never got it right...  he had to friggin die for me to get this and finally figure it out.  Arg.  And yes...  I want a xeon...  16,  18 or 22 core for it.
We wanted this to be a server.  I have to finish it for him.

So now that I know my stable vcore at adaptive,  can I reduce it and use offset for max load?  I'm still trying to figure this stupid thing out.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 16, 2022)

Get a V4 series to be able to use 2400 RAM. The 22 core E5-2699 V4's are still expensive but are bulletproof. The 16 core 2683 V4 is a great option, I have one of those in use (replaced the 5960X with it). I haven't tried any 18 cores so far. Setting the rig up is simple: make sure you have the latest BIOS, install the CPU then the operating system and drivers. I know cancer far too well, have stage IV prostate cancer and things appear to have taken a turn in the wrong direction recently. I go back in for more tests on the 25th to find out what's going on.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 16, 2022)

Yes I know...  I'm drooling over the v4 xeons...  but that probably won't happen right now.   Fixed income and all that.  Do have the broadwell-e update bios.  So I'll be ready.
Just will have to settle for a 16 core v3 for now...
And oh god not more cancer...  lost my dad,  mom and best friend to it now.  You better dam stick around!
Oh,  and increased ram voltage to 1.33,  and can run it at 2400 now.  Bandwidth still sucks though at cas 15...  my x79 is still faster at 1866 and cas 9.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2022)

@johnspack Regardless of CPU you get on X99, UnCore clock WILL limit max. bandwidth you get out of your RAM on X99 platform.
For Sandy/Ivy, UnCore simply works at Core frequency, while for later platforms it's at ratio.
Most of magic latency performance for DDR4 comes from secondary and tetriary timings.
Default settings (and even XMP), tend to keep those loose.
I didn't played with Haswell-Es, went straight to Broadwell-E. 3000MHz liked on first try, 3200MHz on second.


i7 6950X was the "hot cookie" after OC, even before it became trendy for all Intel platforms 
1.25-1.3V is realisticly max. on Air (depends on case/fan setup/cooler/etc).

For Haswell-E, OC Socket is needed to get most out of the UnCore but (it's not necessary for Broadwell-E).
As for Voltages, I use X99 SOC Champion from GB.
Vcore and VSA and needed most (second one for IMC/DRAM), next is Vring + VCCIN (Vring is for ring bus, and VCCIN is input for FIVR).
Lastly, I got VCCU offset (it's second voltage for IMC, not sure how other manufacturers named it), and VCCIO (PCIe/DMI/etc.).


----------



## johnspack (Jul 16, 2022)

Yes,  I realized about uncore.  Going from 3ghz to 3.6 instantly increased my ram bandwidth.  Unfortunately,  my mobo doesn't have the oc pads...  so I can't go past 3.6 even if I set it higher.
I'll have to try to pump some more volts into my ram,  and reduce timings....  performance still sucks compared to my x79.
And yes...  it seems pumping more than 1.3 vcore into it really increases temps.  I can get 4.8 stable...  but I'll probably stick to 4.5 for the summer.  Dam heat wave up here....  I guess it's doing not bad...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 16, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Yes I know...  I'm drooling over the v4 xeons...  but that probably won't happen right now.   Fixed income and all that.  Do have the broadwell-e update bios.  So I'll be ready.
> Just will have to settle for a 16 core v3 for now...
> And oh god not more cancer...  lost my dad,  mom and best friend to it now.  You better dam stick around!
> Oh,  and increased ram voltage to 1.33,  and can run it at 2400 now.  Bandwidth still sucks though at cas 15...  my x79 is still faster at 1866 and cas 9.


wow…sorry to hear that John cancer definitely sucks big time…dealt with it before now dealing with it as closely as I ever have and it ain’t no fun! Also I’m surprised your X79 is faster than the X99 as far as bandwidth goes. 


agent_x007 said:


> @johnspack Regardless of CPU you get on X99, UnCore clock WILL limit max. bandwidth you get out of your RAM on X99 platform.
> For Sandy/Ivy, UnCore simply works at Core frequency, while for later platforms it's at ratio.
> Most of magic latency performance for DDR4 comes from secondary and tetriary timings.
> Default settings (and even XMP), tend to keep those loose.
> ...


Wow, that’s good info and I’m pretty impressed with those numbers they are quite good!



bobbybluz said:


> Get a V4 series to be able to use 2400 RAM. The 22 core E5-2699 V4's are still expensive but are bulletproof. The 16 core 2683 V4 is a great option, I have one of those in use (replaced the 5960X with it). I haven't tried any 18 cores so far. Setting the rig up is simple: make sure you have the latest BIOS, install the CPU then the operating system and drivers. I know cancer far too well, have stage IV prostate cancer and things appear to have taken a turn in the wrong direction recently. I go back in for more tests on the 25th to find out what's going on.


Kinda am interested in seeing the X99 #’s so post away! Got few sets of ram for my build now so actually is good if I toast some at least now I have backup!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 17, 2022)

Looks like I got most of my bandwidth back to stepping ram to 1.35,  and 2600mhz:


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 17, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Looks like I got most of my bandwidth back to stepping ram to 1.35,  and 2600mhz:
> View attachment 254987


You could try to play around secondary or tetriary timings to get some more out of them (but I'm not sure how good your chips are though, so it may not be worth it).

^This is fully stable with 1.48V on DRAM in BIOS


I'm using four single rank B-die DIMMs (B-die = DDR3 timings, on DDR4 clock speeds).


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi,
Pushing the cache higher will lower latency a bit to.
Watch or limit the vccio & sa voltage to system default which is I believe 1.05v otherwise auto will be extremely high so max it 1.1v otherwise might toast your chip


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 17, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Watch or limit the vccio & sa voltage to system default which is I believe 1.05v otherwise auto will be extremely high so max it 1.1v otherwise might toast your chip


Because of this, I got board with measure point to manually check what it does when I set offset on VCCSA (along with OC Socket switch).
I got "fixed" option for voltage on VCCIO, so that's fine.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Because of this, I got board with measure point to manually check what it does when I set offset on VCCSA (along with OC Socket switch).
> I got "fixed" option for voltage on VCCIO, so that's fine.


Hi,
Broadwell-e bios updates really screw haswell-e up voltage wise pretty much why I use old bios 
Just activating xmp profile throws auto voltages insanely high.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 18, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> You could try to play around secondary or tetriary timings to get some more out of them (but I'm not sure how good your chips are though, so it may not be worth it).
> View attachment 255049
> ^This is fully stable with 1.48V on DRAM in BIOS
> 
> ...


At hospital waiting atm for port to be put in for fiancé but will be interesting to see how my recently acquired b die's do on Z69 vs your X99... When and if I get near my pc again lol. 

Glad others are posting and doing stuff... I'm kinda drained emotionally and living vicariously through what you guys post


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 18, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> At hospital waiting atm for port to be put in for fiancé but will be interesting to see how my recently acquired b die's do on Z69 vs your X99... When and if I get near my pc again lol.
> 
> Glad others are posting and doing stuff... I'm kinda drained emotionally and living vicariously through what you guys post


Hope she get's better :/

As for tech : You will "reck" my latency number pretty easily (even in other latency based benchmarks that AIDA64), BUT you can forget about getting my bandwidth numbers. 256-bit bit bus FTW 


^Latest for now

Here's what I set in more reasonable program along side 1h of memtest5 (custom settings) :

They are pretty useless for everyone else using B-die though (simply because they are validated for just 3GHz effective clock).


----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2022)

Man...  30% more bw than I got....   I'd kill for your ram! I got my ram to 2666 and got a slight increase.  Then I got my ram to 2800...  and my bw tanked.  Same timings too.
Ocing ram is weird stuff.  Either my imc can't deal with the speed or the ram can't.  Wish I had faster ram to test that theory out.  Oh well.  The 5820k is
at 4.6 now,  at 1.275v,  but will do 4.8 easily,  and maybe more as I didn't test.  My low end aio can't quite cut it above 4.6.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 19, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Hope she get's better :/
> 
> As for tech : You will "reck" my latency number pretty easily (even in other latency based benchmarks that AIDA64), BUT you can forget about getting my bandwidth numbers. 256-bit bit bus FTW
> 
> ...



I doubt my 12900k will do better for latency #’s, you have 46 ms and actually the bandwidth #’s are what I am hoping to get close to. Aiming for ~ 80k the latency I think will be more like in the 50’s I think…


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 19, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Man...  30% more bw than I got....   I'd kill for your ram!


Actually, it's really not THAT expensive, I'm using this (just two kits for 32GB) :


			https://www.amazon.com/Patriot-4000MHz-16-16-16-36-Low-Latency-Memory/dp/B09NLBNLZ4?language=en_US&currency=USD


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 19, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Actually, it's really not THAT expensive, I'm using this (just two kits for 32GB) :
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Patriot-4000MHz-16-16-16-36-Low-Latency-Memory/dp/B09NLBNLZ4?language=en_US&currency=USD


Not that expensive at all actually…is that b die? Also what is the standard voltage for 4000 mhz @ Cas 16?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 19, 2022)

@dalekdukesboy Yes, as mentioned previously, they are B-Die. 1.45V for 4GHz CL16.16.16 (ie. "flat 16").
Buildzoid take : 







Just FYI : XMP profiles for those WILL NOT work on X99, because frequency is too high on 99% of CPUs (even 3600MHz second profile).
You can use timings from profile as base (put in manually) + lower frequency to what CPU can take to boot, and tune stuff from there.
Also, if I wanted to get new dual rank B-die kit (so, the same capacity 32GB, but in two DIMMs), I'd have to pay 60% over the price for two of these Viper kits. In math language : DR B-Die (2x 16GB) = 1.6 x 2x SR B-Die (2x 8GB), or NUTZ pricing level


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 19, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Not that expensive at all actually…is that b die? Also what is the standard voltage for 4000 mhz @ Cas 16?


Hi,
I just got a set of trident z royals 4000c16 2x16gb 16-16-16-36 and xmp voltage is 1.4v
My 3600c16 4x8gb kit same tight timings needed 1.45v to do 4000c16


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 20, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> @dalekdukesboy Yes, as mentioned previously, they are B-Die. 1.45V for 4GHz CL16.16.16 (ie. "flat 16").
> Buildzoid take :
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you did say it was b die and the ddr3 like timings etc... Just tired and mind is mush life is bit upside down lol. The stuff I just bought is CAS 17 4000 mhz but only 1.35 volts so probably be very similar as I add voltage and tighten the settings.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I just got a set of trident z royals 4000c16 2x16gb 16-16-16-36 and xmp voltage is 1.4v
> My 3600c16 4x8gb kit same tight timings needed 1.45v to do 4000c16


Trident is bit better but both are actually pretty good.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 20, 2022)

Dam,  it's partly timings as well...  I couldn't go above 2666 and get higher bandwidth,  so next I went for timings.  Started with 15-15-15-38,  so I went with 14-14-14-32...  up went the bw!
I'm pumping 1.35v into these 1.2v rated modules,  so they should jump a little heh...:  I've got to try for 70 at least...  not dam bad for 1st gen cheap ddr4 modules...




Some day the Canadian gov will give people on pwd enough to live on,  but for now we get like 200-300 after rent and utilities to live on.  350...  after conversion and customs
is still way too much for me.  Guess I'll stick with the old school ram for now!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 21, 2022)

This 5820k is bonkers....  it doesn't seem to have any walls...  brought my ring bus up to 4.4ghz,  and yet more ram bw....  I wanted close to 70 and I got it:



Never mind... bonkers...  as I now call it is doing 4.6ghz ring,  and I'm passing 70 now...  if I get a better cooler,  I'll hit 80...  swear to god!



Boooo!  Bonkers will only do 4.5 ring bus stable after a bunch of testing.  I did read online several places that said that 4.5 is max.  Now I believe them.....


----------



## drizzler (Jul 22, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Never mind... bonkers... as I now call it is doing 4.6ghz ring, and I'm passing 70 now... if I get a better cooler, I'll hit 80... swear to god!



You should try a different strap with none matching bclk. or try the 100 strap at least with bclck below 100.  X99 suffers the same bugs with higher ram dividers like X79 does.
I can tell by your lower readspead in comparison to your write and copy that you suffer from this.


----------



## The King (Jul 23, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> @dalekdukesboy Yes, as mentioned previously, they are B-Die. 1.45V for 4GHz CL16.16.16 (ie. "flat 16").
> Buildzoid take :
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with everything BZ says in this video besides flat 19s @ 4000MT/s is Samsung B-die.

You do get Crucial Ballistix Max 4000/4400 that can do flats 19s

The 2X16GB 4400 CL19-19-19 are usually Micron Rev.B SR <===This should be good for 64GB(4X16GB) DR setups! if your board can support that config








						Crucial Ballistix MAX RGB 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB) DDR4-4400 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) | BLM2K16G44C19U4BL | Crucial IN
					

Buy Crucial Ballistix MAX RGB 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB) DDR4-4400 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) BLM2K16G44C19U4BL. FREE US Delivery, guaranteed 100% compatibility when ordering using our online tools.




					www.crucial.in
				



The 2X8GB 4400 C19-19-19 are Rev. E SR








						Crucial Ballistix MAX RGB 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-4400 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) | BLM2K8G44C19U4BL | Crucial IN
					

Buy Crucial Ballistix MAX RGB 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-4400 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) BLM2K8G44C19U4BL. FREE US Delivery, guaranteed 100% compatibility when ordering using our online tools.




					www.crucial.in
				




Edit
He talks about Crucial running +4000 @ RCD 19 later in the Video.

@buildzoid Have you seen Micron 16GB Rev B SR doing 3200-14-14-14? I believe you may have this RAM Kit in the kits Crucial sent to you.
Subs timings were left on Auto I know you don't like that.


----------



## wanna_buy (Jul 23, 2022)

My uncle underwent chemotherapy for throat cancer 2 years ago and the cancer was defeated. He was a heavy smoker and still smokes heavily.

My quest for 32GB DDR3 2400 RAM is finished. As you know, I already owned 100% stable Corsair Vengeance 16GB RAM. I snatched another 16GB Vengeance RAM with the same PCB version from eBay, but the sticks are gray. My 32GB RAM is a mix of red and gray sticks.
Below is AIDA screenshot with 100BCLK. You can guess that write speeds are lower due to the CPU strap bug.

BCLK adjustments did not help. I then tried 125 strap. The RAM ran at 2333 MHz, but write speeds increased nonetheless.


agent_x007 must be very lucky to be running overclocked i7-6950X at 4.4GHz on air cooling. I also have i7-6950X and it can pass Cinebench R15 at 4.3 GHz at 1.24 Vcore. But the chip reaches 80°C on 280mm Corsair H110i GT. It can boot Windows at 4.4GHz, but as soon as I run CB, the screen goes black and the PC shuts down most likely due to overheating. My chip must need custom water loop with triple radiators.

I also have 18-core Xeon E5-2699V3. V3 Xeons are fun, because with the custom UEFI and undervolting, you can run them at almost max turbo frequency. I found out after purchasing my E5-2699V3 that the best V3 Xeon to get is actually E5-2696V3 because it has 38x max Turbo multi instead of 36x multi of E5-2699V3.

My E5-2699V3 was running at 2.7 GHz at stock with the original BIOS on ASUS X99-A.

After BIOS mod, I tried to undervolt -0.125V, but Windows did not boot and blue screened. The highest frequency I could get was 3400 MHz with -0.1V undervolt.


If you increase the BCLK slightly, the max multi is also increased under load. The max stable BCLK on my motherboard is 103 MHz. The max multi I achieved was 35x with -0.08V undervolt, which equals to 3600 MHz frequency.


I tested the stability with Prime95 Blend and -0.1V undervolt was not completely stable. -0.06V undervolt seems to be stable on 100 MHz BCLK, but on 103 BCLK causes WHEA Corrected Hardware Error in Event Viewer. My chip is completely stable with -0.05V undervolt on 103 MHz BCLK and the max sustained multi is 34x. Of course, other people may have better luck with the silicon lottery and their chips can be 100% stable with -0.095V undervolt as recommended in Tech Yes City video.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2022)

johnspack said:


> This 5820k is bonkers....  it doesn't seem to have any walls...  brought my ring bus up to 4.4ghz,  and yet more ram bw....  I wanted close to 70 and I got it:
> 
> Never mind... bonkers...  as I now call it is doing 4.6ghz ring,  and I'm passing 70 now...  if I get a better cooler,  I'll hit 80...  swear to god!
> 
> Boooo!  Bonkers will only do 4.5 ring bus stable after a bunch of testing.  I did read online several places that said that 4.5 is max.  Now I believe them.....


Hi,
I wouldn't count aida64 as any type of stability test 
It's mainly just a memory latency test 
Even it's stress test is pretty lame sadly.

You can try blender opendata
Blender Open Data — blender.org
Or a quicky is good old R23 loop.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 23, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> agent_x007 must be very lucky to be running overclocked i7-6950X at 4.4GHz on air cooling. I also have i7-6950X and it can pass Cinebench R15 at 4.3 GHz at 1.24 Vcore. But the chip reaches 80°C on 280mm Corsair H110i GT. It can boot Windows at 4.4GHz, but as soon as I run CB, the screen goes black and the PC shuts down most likely due to overheating. My chip must need custom water loop with triple radiators.


I only run at 4.4GHz for short (no AVX) tests, also - I can't really do it in summer.
Usually, I keep it at 4.26GHz @ 1.28V. It's really not that great of a sample (but does 3650MHz on UnCore which I prefer over 40MHz in core clock).


----------



## drizzler (Jul 23, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> My uncle underwent chemotherapy for throat cancer 2 years ago and the cancer was defeated. He was a heavy smoker and still smokes heavily.
> 
> My quest for 32GB DDR3 2400 RAM is finished. As you know, I already owned 100% stable Corsair Vengeance 16GB RAM. I snatched another 16GB Vengeance RAM with the same PCB version from eBay, but the sticks are gray. My 32GB RAM is a mix of red and gray sticks.
> Below is AIDA screenshot with 100BCLK. You can guess that write speeds are lower due to the CPU strap bug.
> ...


Hey, maybe you can provide some single core bench numbers please (all cb versions, geekbench, cpu-z and whatever else you got? Would be very nice since i am exactly thinking about doing this litte upgrade.
I have a rampage v laying around with a 14core e5 v4 (sadly 2 memchannels are broken due to damaged pads), an e5 1660v3 8core (i see not that much of a gain to switch from my 1680v2) and was thinking about giving the turbo hack a try with the 2699v3 or the 2696v3 (as you stated the better option, but harder to find) and i want to know how much single core performance i will lose.
The 6950x is still too pricy in the used market.
Just want to know if it is worse the hassle to get all watercooled and teardown my watercooled x79 build.
Thanks


----------



## wanna_buy (Jul 24, 2022)

drizzler said:


> Hey, maybe you can provide some single core bench numbers please (all cb versions, geekbench, cpu-z and whatever else you got? Would be very nice since i am exactly thinking about doing this litte upgrade.
> I have a rampage v laying around with a 14core e5 v4 (sadly 2 memchannels are broken due to damaged pads), an e5 1660v3 8core (i see not that much of a gain to switch from my 1680v2) and was thinking about giving the turbo hack a try with the 2699v3 or the 2696v3 (as you stated the better option, but harder to find) and i want to know how much single core performance i will lose.
> The 6950x is still too pricy in the used market.
> Just want to know if it is worse the hassle to get all watercooled and teardown my watercooled x79 build.
> Thanks


The CPU was running 31x multi during CPU-Z benchmark.


Windows Task Manager showed that the CPU frequency was jumping between 2.8GHz-3.0Ghz during the Cinebench runs.



There are plenty of E5-2696V3 CPUs available on Ebay. This is the cheapest listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284905292850

If you get the silicon lottery winner chip that can take too much undervolt and your motherboard can take 105 BCLK, then theoretically you can run E5-2696V3 at 38x105=3990 MHz. That's 18-core 4.0 GHz for you!  However, these CPUs don't require exotic water cooling. 240mm AIO is sufficient to keep the temps under 75°C even when running Prime95.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 24, 2022)

drizzler said:


> Hey, maybe you can provide some single core bench numbers please (all cb versions, geekbench, cpu-z and whatever else you got? Would be very nice since i am exactly thinking about doing this litte upgrade.
> I have a rampage v laying around with a 14core e5 v4 (sadly 2 memchannels are broken due to damaged pads), an e5 1660v3 8core (i see not that much of a gain to switch from my 1680v2) and was thinking about giving the turbo hack a try with the 2699v3 or the 2696v3 (as you stated the better option, but harder to find) and i want to know how much single core performance i will lose.
> The 6950x is still too pricy in the used market.
> Just want to know if it is worse the hassle to get all watercooled and teardown my watercooled x79 build.
> Thanks


I checked prices out of curiosity the 6950x can be had for 200-280 US.


----------



## wanna_buy (Jul 24, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I checked prices out of curiosity the 6950x can be had for 200-280 US.


If gaming is not the primary usage of his X99 system, then 18-core Xeon would be better option due to being cheaper and faster in multi-threaded workloads.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 25, 2022)

Will try some of the suggestions above...  but have a xeon coming,  so I'll have to start all over again!  I want this thing to be a server so a hint would be the above  post heh!


----------



## wanna_buy (Jul 25, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Will try some of the suggestions above...  but have a xeon coming,  so I'll have to start all over again!  I want this thing to be a server so a hint would be the above  post heh!


Which Xeon did you get? E5-2699V3 or E5-2696V3?


----------



## drizzler (Jul 25, 2022)

I should have add "hard to find for a reasonable pricing in my area". I am from europe and a 2699v3 is about 160 euros while a 2969v3 is about 200 euros (and way less offers) or i buy from aliexpress with maybe taxes to add.
Same goes for the 6950x that is used from private at about 250-299 Euros at the common plattforms.

Seeing a comparision between a Ryzen 5600x and a Xeon e5 2698 v3 (16 core, 135 TDP) the ryzen is beating the xeon even in most of multithreaded workloads it is really hard to justify in my opinion with a pricepoint of about 160 euros for the 6core Ryzen or a bit more in the 200-300 range getting a 8core 5800x with only the need of adding a mainboard (even lowcost ones will work fine).

But since i like to have and the need for many pcie lanes i may opt. for the 2697v3 (14 cores, 145tdp) that is sold below 100 euros. The better TDP / Core ratio may help to keep clocks higher.

X299 is even more overpriced in the used market.
​


----------



## wanna_buy (Jul 25, 2022)

drizzler said:


> I should have add "hard to find for a reasonable pricing in my area". I am from europe and a 2699v3 is about 160 euros while a 2969v3 is about 200 euros (and way less offers) or i buy from aliexpress with maybe taxes to add.
> Same goes for the 6950x that is used from private at about 250-299 Euros at the common plattforms.
> 
> Seeing a comparision between a Ryzen 5600x and a Xeon e5 2698 v3 (16 core, 135 TDP) the ryzen is beating the xeon even in most of multithreaded workloads it is really hard to justify in my opinion with a pricepoint of about 160 euros for the 6core Ryzen or a bit more in the 200-300 range getting a 8core 5800x with only the need of adding a mainboard (even lowcost ones will work fine).
> ...


This eBay seller has the lowest price for E5-2699V3 and ships to Europe. https://www.ebay.com/itm/185508947815 I checked the rates for France, Germany and Italy and the highest rate for the shipping is around $19. eBay will force to pay import charges at checkout though.
This seller has the lowest price for E5-2696V3 and ships to Europe. https://www.ebay.com/itm/284681013115 Chinese sellers usually declare very low customs values and you won't have to pay any customs duty/VAT unless you are in Italy. Italian customs are notorious among eBay sellers as the strictest customs in Europe.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 25, 2022)

A friend lent me his unused 6950X to try out. Other than higher clock speeds I don't think it'll match my 2683 v4 much less my 2699 v4.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 25, 2022)

It will crush them in single thread/core apps. It will be not that great at multi threaded ones (that scale over 10C/20T).
Also, don't go too much over 1.1-1.2V Vcore, if you don't have a proper cooler on it (when testing AVX2 stuff).


----------



## johnspack (Jul 26, 2022)

Didn't want to jinx myself before pulling the trigger,  good price too....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 26, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Didn't want to jinx myself before pulling the trigger,  good price too....
> View attachment 255995


That’s cheap! I will be anxious to see how all these various platforms compare from X79/X99 all the way to Z69! 

Also wish me luck I submitted my app for proofreader here on TPU and Wizz emailed me back a test page to proofread which I already sent back, hopefully he is impressed!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2022)

Crossing my fingers for you daledukesboy....  c'mon Wiz....  let's see what he can do!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 27, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Crossing my fingers for you daledukesboy....  c'mon Wiz....  let's see what he can do!


Thanks bud... Saw you comment on thread. I got enough crap going on could use some good news.


----------



## drizzler (Jul 28, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> This eBay seller has the lowest price for E5-2699V3 and ships to Europe. https://www.ebay.com/itm/185508947815 I checked the rates for France, Germany and Italy and the highest rate for the shipping is around $19. eBay will force to pay import charges at checkout though.
> This seller has the lowest price for E5-2696V3 and ships to Europe. https://www.ebay.com/itm/284681013115 Chinese sellers usually declare very low customs values and you won't have to pay any customs duty/VAT unless you are in Italy. Italian customs are notorious among eBay sellers as the strictest customs in Europe.


Thanks for your effort but even the 2nd one is charging 20 dollars tax so i am at round about 150 dollars again (and i even have to pay a bit more due to weak euro at the moment).

I was able to get a 2697v3 for under 50 euros from business so i will give that thing a try.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 30, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100000270453033/posts/5488190684533226
		



I know this is way off topic but life has sucked for my fiancé and I have a special bond with all of you through here and technology and am asking for your support or to share with friends etc. 

Trying to help her in any way I can, I feel pretty helpless. Thanks for making my thread great!


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 2, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100000270453033/posts/5488190684533226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are not there any charities in the United States that finance Cancer patients? I did a quick google search and I found this if it may be of some help to you and your fiancé. Wish you all the strength you need.









						Financial Resources
					

The cost of cancer care may be a concern if you or a family member has been diagnosed with cancer. Because bills and debt can add up quickly, people may want to seek financial help soon after being diagnosed with cancer. Oncology social workers, case managers, doctors, and oncology nurses can...




					www.cancer.net


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 2, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> Are not there any charities in the United States that finance Cancer patients? I did a quick google search and I found this if it may be of some help to you and your fiancé. Wish you all the strength you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I didn't even think of it. I didn't even do gofundme I've only recently been sharing it...almost hit delete on here instead of leaving it posted lol. I'm sharing things to have more clear headed people like you suggest things and me to vent because I'm having a hard time right now. Sorry I went so off topic mostly just "feels better " sharing.

I started emailing people I haven’t in a while, posting on the few groups (like here and facebook) that I’m a member of, texting people etc, etc. I’m still an introvert who’s fairly isolated so had some exposure to some people face to face but honestly part of me wants to talk incessantly and part of me just wants to crawl in a hole. 

NOT complaining or ”woe is me’ ing” lol. This is more of a venting over two posts, thanks for indulging me I really am grateful for all of you. When I said thanks for making thread great I really mean it! 

Also props to Bobby, I’d say more but without drawing too much attention to him his strength in his own situation truly puts me to shame and he is an amazing encouragement!

Ok back on topic and sorry to posters here and to mods probably cringing at this love to hear your exploits and if anyone wants to talk more about off-topic things (or on topic) I love getting dm’s on here!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 3, 2022)

It's not fun watching someone you care about die from cancer.  Both my parents,  a number of other relatives..  and I just buried a friend of over 20 years.
That's why I'm in here with  his old x99 system,  and waiting for the 2699v3.  He wanted to see this thing run as a server,  so I'm finishing the job.
See,  you can combine personal and technical all in one!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2022)

johnspack said:


> It's not fun watching someone you care about die from cancer.


Both my maternal grandparents here.. It was unpleasant..


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 3, 2022)

Yes. I'm sorry to hear for your losses as well buds! Johnspack I see why you are so empathetic to my situation, hope being here talking tech helps! Yeah X99 and x299 or whatever the fuck was next Intel socket but were ridiculously expensive and X79 matched or was close to their performance. 
Really cool how you are finishing his project, anxious to see what it does when you fire it up!


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 4, 2022)

I got the results of my PET scan Monday. Another MRI is scheduled for the lymph nodes they hit with radiation in 2018 but other than that all is stable on the cancer front. Other issues showed up on the scan that are non-cancer related and I see another one of my doctors in two weeks about that. If I'd known I was going to live this long I'd have taken better care of myself.

After playing with my two Alder Lake builds I realize how far the state of the art in PC's has come in the past 10 years. Both are stupid fast with Win 11 Pro yet I find great enjoyment working with my Sabertooth X79/ E5 1680 V2 rig running Win 10 Enterprise LTSC. It's like putting on your favorite pair of comfortable shoes and going for a walk. My X99's with the locked Xeon V4's are rock-solid but don't have the grin factor the X79 does.

I've got my Z390 Asus Maximus Hero WiFi/ i9 9900K up on the local Craigslist and a scammer thinks the combo is "only worth $250" even though it's got less than 40 hours of time on it, all looks new plus all of the original packaging and accessories are included. I'll stash it away and let it gather dust before I'll sell it for that price. Even the cheapest ones on Ebay in much worse condition are far more expensive. If the mobo had 4 more SATA ports and another USB 3.0 header for a front panel I'd keep it. I may put it up for sale on here but don't feel like packing it all up then having to ship it.

I haven't gotten around to trying out the 6950X yet but will in the next couple of weeks. I still have the Rampage V Extreme and Rampage Edition 10 that need to get new CPU sockets plus I discovered the Edition 10 also has broken pins in one of the USB 3.0 headers. Considering what Asus wants for a "diagnosis fee", shipping and likely repair costs they're going to be sitting on the shelf for quite a while at this point.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> running Win 10 Enterprise LTSC


If you're going to stick with Windows 10, that's the best version!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 5, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I got the results of my PET scan Monday. Another MRI is scheduled for the lymph nodes they hit with radiation in 2018 but other than that all is stable on the cancer front. Other issues showed up on the scan that are non-cancer related and I see another one of my doctors in two weeks about that. If I'd known I was going to live this long I'd have taken better care of myself.
> 
> After playing with my two Alder Lake builds I realize how far the state of the art in PC's has come in the past 10 years. Both are stupid fast with Win 11 Pro yet I find great enjoyment working with my Sabertooth X79/ E5 1680 V2 rig running Win 10 Enterprise LTSC. It's like putting on your favorite pair of comfortable shoes and going for a walk. My X99's with the locked Xeon V4's are rock-solid but don't have the grin factor the X79 does.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how happy I am to hear this Bobby! The tech stuff is cool but God be praised for your cancer being "stable"! Well just take better care of yourself now is all you can do. I will reread your systems' adventure and comment further! 

Nice to see you got multiple platforms to play around with!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 5, 2022)

Just realized v3 2xxx xeons can't do all core turbo.  Dam.  So the next thing I need to do is mod my bios.  Has anyone here done this yet?  Apparently some errata discovered allows
you to hack this.  So first I used the MM_tool to remove the 06F2 microcode from the bios.  Then used UBU to remove the security check.  Do I need to inject anything?
And yes,  I have dual bios.

Oh,  and dam I hate I have to pull this 5820k....  benching it it 4.9 now,  I think it'll do 5:








						Intel Core i7 5820K @ 4897.1 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[kdislp] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-R524VHQ (2022-08-06 04:15:00) - MB: ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 6, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Just realized v3 2xxx xeons can't do all core turbo.  Dam.  So the next thing I need to do is mod my bios.  Has anyone here done this yet?  Apparently some errata discovered allows
> you to hack this.  So first I used the MM_tool to remove the 06F2 microcode from the bios.  Then used UBU to remove the security check.  Do I need to inject anything?
> And yes,  I have dual bios.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have done this on my X99-A. You have to inject special FFS driver into UEFI. Here's the detailed guide I used. You have to read carefully. 








						[GUIDE] Haswell-E/EP Xeon CPUID:306F2 Turbo Unlock
					

Compatible Intel® Xeon® Processor v3 E5-1428L, E5-1603, E5-1607, E5-1620, E5-1630, E5-1650, E5-1660, E5-1680, E5-2408L, E5-2418L, E5-2428L, E5-2438L, E5-2603, E5-2608L, E5-2608L, E5-2609, E5-2618L, E5-2620, E5-2623, E5-2628L, E5-2630, E5-2630L, E5-2637, E5-2640, E5-2643, E5-2648L, E5-2650...




					winraid.level1techs.com
				



Just FYI, UEFITool_NE and UEFITool are two different applications and you have to use first UEFITool_NE, then UEFITool as indicated in the guide. I missed this first time.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah,  UBU has both,  but the documentation is sparse.  And this is for a NON-chinese mobo right?
This will take me awhile to figure out...  glad the cpu won't be here for at least a week.....

Okay I'm stuck on using GenFfs.exe to convert the efi driver to an ffs one.  It wants to know the fileguid of the file.  I have no idea how to get that.
So close but so far.....
Nevermind...  Genmod did it automatically.  Off to the next step.....

Stuck again...  UEFItool does not find the microcode section at all,  so I can't replace it.  So guess I'll use the mmtool and ubu modified bios,  with the ffs driver injected and see what happens.

And sticking very separate issues into one post in a pain in the ass,  I can't show progress,  and can't get proper answers.....


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 7, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  UBU has both,  but the documentation is sparse.  And this is for a NON-chinese mobo right?
> This will take me awhile to figure out...  glad the cpu won't be here for at least a week.....
> 
> Okay I'm stuck on using GenFfs.exe to convert the efi driver to an ffs one.  It wants to know the fileguid of the file.  I have no idea how to get that.
> ...


There is no specific tutorial for ASRock boards. I downloaded 3.40 BIOS because it is the last BIOS not containing Spectre/Meltdown patches which affect performance. Took a while to find Microcode section in UEFITool NE.
Microcode section is located under Intel image>BIOS Region>61C0F511

File GUID is 17088572-377F-44EF-8F4E-B09FFF46A070. After you edit the extracted microcode file via HxD, you open Asrock BIOS file in UEFITool and search by this GUID. You replace both sections with the edited file. I modded the BIOS file for you and ran it through UBU. UBU suggested to remove Instant Flash protection, so I am including both the original modded (mod_X99EX433) and unprotected BIOS (apr_X99EX433) files. You have to flash from the BIOS and see for yourself which one will work for you.

You also have to use the exact BIOS settings as shown in this video 








However, I am not sure if Asrock BIOS has the same CPU Power Management  and External DIGI+ Power Control settings as ASUS boards. Do not forget to set your BCLK to 103 to achieve maximum boost multiplier. Also -0.095V offset may not be 100% stable for your particular chip, so try -0.05V.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah,  sorry,  I got really frustrated.  Next day it dawned on me to look at the guid.  Yep that was it.  Was able to finish it.  Now I can pump out a mod bios in about 3 minutes....
There are actually 2 sections you have to mod,  I almost missed that one.  Heh,  in case I f'd up,  I can always try your mods!  And yes,  I realize I'll have to play with offset,  should
be interesting.  Thanks for the help guys.  Now I just have to wait for the dam xeon to show up.....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 9, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  sorry,  I got really frustrated.  Next day it dawned on me to look at the guid.  Yep that was it.  Was able to finish it.  Now I can pump out a mod bios in about 3 minutes....
> There are actually 2 sections you have to mod,  I almost missed that one.  Heh,  in case I f'd up,  I can always try your mods!  And yes,  I realize I'll have to play with offset,  should
> be interesting.  Thanks for the help guys.  Now I just have to wait for the dam xeon to show up...



Yeah I’ve done a few bios mods and modded games etc but I admit I like doing some of this stuff but I get frustrated with doing this stuff myself and get intimidated getting too far in the weeds with it. It is nice to get those tweaks/mods to work but also nice to just have something dropped into it’s place and it works exactly how I want it to.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 9, 2022)

The problem I had was UEFIToolNE shows all the sections by name.  So it's easy to find microcode sections.  The tool you need to use after,  UEFITool,  which is not
the same,  only shows all sections in guid format.  So you have to use NE and click on microcode section,  note the guid,  exit it,  and use UEFITool,  
and search for that guid.  It does make it easier the fact that it's file and raw..  very few entries like that.  Much easier actually.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 9, 2022)

OEM HP Omen NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 24GB GDDR6 Graphics Card  | eBay
					

OEM HP Omen NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 24GB GDDR6 Graphics Card. Purchased new and replaced thermal pads for better cooling effect. Three case screws missed. Function good.



					www.ebay.com
				




I sold my asrock 6900 xt on eBay for roughly the same price I got this for…I wanted a 3090ti but still too expensive with new cards coming out round the corner. The Asrock was nice but has (3) 8 pin connectors and is 2-3 slots and just massive so hard to even move or deal with in my build. Plus if I care about ray tracing at all in anything obviously you go with NVIDIA. 

This has a fairly ”low“ power limit of 350 watts I believe and only (2) 8 pin connectors. So I shouldn’t get the spikes I did with the 6900 xt and I saw video on undervolting this particular card and if you keep it cool you can get near 2000 mhz. I just got it installed in old system and verified it worked but haven’t done much more than that. I did run it for a few minutes with stress program and seemed it did just fine. 

Been hot as hell here so don’t want to play around with stuff with no AC starting tomorrow the temps should finally start being low enough where at least I can think about it lol.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 11, 2022)

Seems like the bios mod does not work on C1 revisions of 2699 v3.  Too bad.  Now it becomes a pure vm/multimedia server.


----------



## lightzout (Aug 12, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I can't find anything resembling "new" threads or even replies to old threads about poor, little neglected x79 and 2011 v1! users not 2011-3 threads which I'm sure are all over those who still have money to upgrade an entire system...which currently I don't.  So I got my system tweaked with new memory and re-exploring its' capabilities after finally getting new mobo to replace a failed one.  So I hoped maybe there's a few more of me out there who have this platform and might be willing to share OC'ing results particularly Sandy Bridge-E since that's what I've got atm.
> 
> This is my best result thus far with memory and OC of the cpu.


I am posting for posperity at least as I have been running an X79 that someone left on the curb for the last three years and its been great for me. Windows 10 Enterprise, 16g RAM and i7 3860 are original and stable. I had to buy SSD and reflash BIOS to get it to boot then added a R9 290 after the AIO cpu cooler leaked and shorted out my R7. The PSU was overdrown and shorted out at the CPU connection. Once I was able to remove the melted harness and cleaned it up for new PSU it booted right up.  All of the big claims they make about quality capacitors etc seem to be  true as this mobo is a workhorse.  I didn't know there were 18 core CPUs out there for 2011 so I should probably read the back pages and see what I may have missed. 

The one thing I am most thankful for is the Realtek audio driver package for X79 that allows to stream optical DTS.  This is amazing and completely restores full sound suitee and more for this generation mobo after last driver release from Asus in 2016 (which wasn't working well then either) Just in case anyone has x&( wuith Realtek and not happy with sound:









						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades. I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:  Downloads & Updates Here: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Realtek/releases  Realtek USB...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 12, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Seems like the bios mod does not work on C1 revisions of 2699 v3.  Too bad.  Now it becomes a pure vm/multimedia server.


Post your CPU-Z screenshot. Is your CPU an engineering sample?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope...  it is post retail.  I was really hoping for the C0 stepping.  Of course they had to "fix" it...  it was stamped  SR1XD,  which is the final revision of the C1 stepping:




Here's a run at cinibench:  partially working?


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 13, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Nope...  it is post retail.  I was really hoping for the C0 stepping.  Of course they had to "fix" it...  it was stamped  SR1XD,  which is the final revision of the C1 stepping:
> View attachment 257882
> Here's a run at cinibench:  partially working?
> View attachment 257885


Where did you get this notion that your CPU has to be C0 stepping? Your CPU-Z shows the exactly same stepping 2 and revision R2 as mine.

 Post your Cinebench R15 score. If you are getting around 2690 scores, then turbo mod is working. If not, then there must be something in BIOS settings you have missed. Did you set your multiplier manually to 38x? Post your detailed BIOS screenshots showing frequency and voltage settings, plus power settings.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 13, 2022)

Ran R15... I get 2431.  First I tried my 3.60 modded bios,  then I tried your 3.40 modded bios...  there are no settings for multiplier,  ram is max 2133...  nothing in bios to set....


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 13, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Ran R15... I get 2431.  First I tried my 3.60 modded bios,  then I tried your 3.40 modded bios...  there are no settings for multiplier,  ram is max 2133...  nothing in bios to set....


At first my thought was that either Turbo mod does not work on ASRock boards or ASRock's BIOS does not allow to tinker with Xeon's settings. Then I googled and came across these links where people have working Xeons with unlocked Turbo on ASRock boards.











__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/r1hrsr









						Xeon E5 2698 V3 all core turbo
					

Hi,  I got one of these CPU's when they really dropped in price - so thought I'd try the all core turbo boost modification - I've hit a problem and it may not be possible.  Removing the 06F2 microcode is needed and this wasn't too difficult to do - with MM_TOOL_A5 - The microcode was removed...




					www.overclock.net
				




Linked Reddit post suggests that ASRock boards may need another BIOS modding to unlock voltage control for Xeons. Undervolting is a MUST, otherwise it won't boost above 28x on all cores. So turbo mod does not work for you because you can not undervolt your CPU. Further research has confirmed my suspicion about ASRock: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/page-51#post-39017664

So you have to try injecting either V3_payne_70_50.ffs or v3_payne_90_50.ffs into BIOS instead of v3x4-0.10b-i306f2-rc9 for ASUS boards. These drivers can be found here: https://peine-braun.net/public_files/XEON_V3_BIOS_MODS/EFI-Drivers/single CPU/

Every guide with non-Chinese motherboard is using ASUS as reference. Maybe you should sell i7 5820k+ASRock combo and instead get ASUS board. Take a look at these offerings on eBay that can be shipped to Canada. Try offering $150 to each one and see how low they are willing to sell. I have seen auctions for ASUS X99 boards sold for around $150 even with the CPU and the RAM included.









						ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1, Intel (90MB0JG1-M0AAY0) Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1, Intel (90MB0JG1-M0AAY0) Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME,  INTEL X99 LGA 2011-3, EXTENDED ATX, DDR4, MOTHERBOARD  | eBay
					

Motherboard and I/O shield Only. Data-Destruction LLC. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.



					www.ebay.com
				











						Asus X99-Deluxe/U3.1 Motherboard Rev 1.03 LGA 2011-V3 USB 3.0 X99 Deluxe  | eBay
					

Item is in EXCELLENT working and physical condition. Has been tested and reset to default. We will be very happy to help you with any issues.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## johnspack (Aug 13, 2022)

Dammit...  yeah suspected my asrock needed something different.  I'll try the new file first.  How annoying!  I have to give it one last shot before giving up....
Guess I do have to give up now...  injected both of those ffs files and tried...  no voltage settings,  no multiplier,  ram stuck at 2100....  heh my first non-asus
mobo and I got screwed....

No settings at all...  but I can oc bclk...  cinebench r15 should be at least 2600...  how's this?



Ah dammit...  it's almost working....


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 14, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Dammit...  yeah suspected my asrock needed something different.  I'll try the new file first.  How annoying!  I have to give it one last shot before giving up....
> Guess I do have to give up now...  injected both of those ffs files and tried...  no voltage settings,  no multiplier,  ram stuck at 2100....  heh my first non-asus
> mobo and I got screwed....
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You have achieved even higher Turbo boost on your chip than mine! Post your HWMonitor screenshot that shows IA Offset.

Payne FFS files don't unlock manual controls, they already have integrated undervolt settings for Xeons. You have to inject either one, not both simultaneously. v3_payne_90_50.ffs undervolts the CPU by -0.90V and the IMC by -0.05V. v3_payne_70_50.ffs undervolts the CPU by -0.07V.

Now you have to test the stability. Run Prime95 V26.6 Blend for at least 2 hours and check Windows Event Viewer for the WHEA errors. If no Corrected Hardware Errors are detected, then you should be golden. If any instability is detected, then try another Payne FFS driver with the lower undervolt such as v3_payne_50_20.ffs or v3_payne_20_20.ffs.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2022)

Ah okay...  looks like I have to live without controls.   The IA offset is showing -.072 V,  which makes sense as I'm using the 70_50.ffs file.  I am running bclk at 103 as well...
max it will do.  Now that I know what the different files do,  I can play a bit more...


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 15, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Ah okay...  looks like I have to live without controls.   The IA offset is showing -.072 V,  which makes sense as I'm using the 70_50.ffs file.  I am running bclk at 103 as well...
> max it will do.  Now that I know what the different files do,  I can play a bit more...


Did you run Prime95 Blend for 2 hours? Did it crash or Corrected Hardware Errors were detected in Event Viewer?

Can bobbybluz post his E5-2699V4 CB score so we can compare which one is faster: johnspack's boosted V3 or stock V4.


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 15, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> Did you run Prime95 Blend for 2 hours? Did it crash or Corrected Hardware Errors were detected in Event Viewer?
> 
> Can bobbybluz post his E5-2699V4 CB score so we can compare which one is faster: johnspack's boosted V3 or stock V4.


I have some other things to do first in the next few days but I'll try to run CB on the 2699 if I don't already have a screenshot saved on it. I haven't fired it up in over a month and don't even have a monitor connected to it at the moment. Remember the V4 has more cores, faster RAM (and 128GB of it) and 10MB more cache. The turbo frequency (3.6GHz) is the same though.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 17, 2022)

His cpu could get close to mine..  but he has some serious clock issues heh!  My cpu is rock solid with this mod,  but I will continue to test for at least 2 weeks.
2 hours doesn't cut it.  Now can run 5 vms at a time.  But now my next big issue...  not enough ram.  I need to double or more my ram soon.  Dam.


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 17, 2022)

My E5-2699V3 + ASUS X99-A combo has been long sold. Today I assembled a new PC on X99 for my personal use. I installed another E5-2699 V3 on ASUS X99-Deluxe II. I also had Noctua NH-D15S. The faceplate was a bit dirty and rubbing it with alcohol did not help. So I decided to paint it glossy white.  I painted with a spray can. I left the underbelly mostly untouched. The resulting paint job is a bit shoddy and uneven upon close inspection, but it looks pretty after installation in white Zalman case.  I did not mod Turbo boost yet on this one. The max CPU temp in Prime95 was 63°C.


I finally retired my X79 system and put it up for sale locally. But I am keeping several spare X79 boards and CPUs.
I have just finished testing my Rampage V Extreme + i7 6950X build in DeepCool Matrexx 50 case. The motherboard's VRM heatsink was blocking top mounting of NXZT X63, so I had to install the AIO on the front. The XMP is enabled and the CPU runs at 4.0GHz. However, after 1 hour of Prime95 test, the CPU temp reached 88°C. I removed the front glass panel and the CPU temp did not exceed 72°C. The front glass panel apparently is a serious impediment to airflow.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 18, 2022)

Tweaked my bios a bit more and got 105 bclk...


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 18, 2022)

Did you just set your BCLK to 105 or did you do something else too? If you can achieve 106MHz BCLK, you can easily break the 3000 barrier.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 18, 2022)

I might try 106 today,  or tonight as we are having a heat wave...  not good for heavy benching.  I couldn't get it to hit 104 before,  so I set power limit to 400w,  and increased
cpu input offset from +.050 to +.100.  That seems to have done it.  Oh forgot...  turned off spread spectrum for blck and sb.


----------



## maur0 (Aug 24, 2022)

thinking about getting 4 of these 16gb RDIMM sticks, do you think it will work on rampage 4 extreme with xeon e5-2697-v2?


----------



## wanna_buy (Aug 28, 2022)

johnspack said:


> I might try 106 today,  or tonight as we are having a heat wave...  not good for heavy benching.  I couldn't get it to hit 104 before,  so I set power limit to 400w,  and increased
> cpu input offset from +.050 to +.100.  That seems to have done it.  Oh forgot...  turned off spread spectrum for blck and sb.


I take it that you did not succeed in getting 106 MHz BCLK to work.


drizzler said:


> Thanks for your effort but even the 2nd one is charging 20 dollars tax so i am at round about 150 dollars again (and i even have to pay a bit more due to weak euro at the moment).
> 
> I was able to get a 2697v3 for under 50 euros from business so i will give that thing a try.


A month has passed since your last post. Did you ever get your CPU? How much undervolt did it take? What is the max stable frequency on all cores?

An interesting screenshot from CPU-Z. I can not believe that my E5-2699V3 really has 40x multi. Can I achieve 4GHz on all-cores?  But the problem is that this PC is currently used as a file server and stability testing can corrupt the existing Windows installation.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 28, 2022)

Been really busy.  Still working on 105 stable...  can bench with it,  but not good for 24/7 yet.  Might have to try the bios with higher ring bus voltage.
On another note...  I hold the hwbot world record #2 spot in cinebench 20 for my cpu:



This is 103 bclck...  my current stable oc.
Nevermind...  did some more tweaking and threw 105 at it...  world record!



Heh...  now I take the Cinebench 23 world record!


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 7, 2022)

Today I decided to flash the modded BIOS to my X99 Deluxe II. I followed the modding instructions exactly and UBU renamed the modded file to X99D2.CAP. I plugged the drive in the flashback port (third black port from top) as indicated in the manual. But the USB flashback light turns solid. I recreated the modded BIOS several times but no go. I flashed the original BIOS from EZ Flash utility and it flashes normally. I renamed the original BIOS file to X99D2.CAP but USB FlashBack failed again. So the fault did not lie with my modding skills. The USB port works in Windows and the drive is formatted in FAT32.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 7, 2022)

You need different pendrive.
Do you have 16GB one (or less) ?
(micro)SD card with card reader will work too.


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 7, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> You need different pendrive.
> Do you have 16GB one (or less) ?
> (micro)SD card with card reader will work too.


I even disassembled my build and unplugged all SATA cables, removed two sticks of RAM and GPU and tried two different 8GB and 32GB drives to no avail. I had an old 4GB drive laying around and when plugged it in Windows, I found out that I had already copied modded X99-A BIOS on it two months ago. How could I have forgotten that!  BIOS FlashBack was now successful on my X99 Deluxe II. 

I first tried -0.09V undervolt on 103 MHz BCLK, but Windows bluescreened when I was unzipping Cinebench R15. I then applied -0.05V undervolt. The CPU frequency is 3500MHz when idle, 3400 MHz when running Cinebench R15. However, the frequency is barely 3 GHz when running Cinebench R20. I tried 105 MHz BCLK, the system seems to boot, but there is no video signal and the screen just remains black.

Behold my Cinebench R15 score.  It is even higher than it was on X99-A on the BIOS same settings.



Now where is bobbybluz with his promised E5-2699V4 score?


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 8, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> I even disassembled my build and unplugged all SATA cables, removed two sticks of RAM and GPU and tried two different 8GB and 32GB drives to no avail. I had an old 4GB drive laying around and when plugged it in Windows, I found out that I had already copied modded X99-A BIOS on it two months ago. How could I have forgotten that!  BIOS FlashBack was now successful on my X99 Deluxe II.
> 
> I first tried -0.09V undervolt on 103 MHz BCLK, but Windows bluescreened when I was unzipping Cinebench R15. I then applied -0.05V undervolt. The CPU frequency is 3500MHz when idle, 3400 MHz when running Cinebench R15. However, the frequency is barely 3 GHz when running Cinebench R20. I tried 105 MHz BCLK, the system seems to boot, but there is no video signal and the screen just remains black.
> 
> ...


I ran into some more serious medical issues (ended up in the hospital, see a kidney specialist next week) and working on my 2699 V4 rig has been near the bottom of my priority list. I'll eventually get around to it but at the moment it's sitting parked with nothing connected to it. I have a loaned 6950X to play with in it as well but that's gathering dust too. I've been working on my two Z690 Alder Lake builds as energy permits and after installing the Thermalright LGA 1700 anti-bending CPU frames on both was finally able to get Cinebench R20 to run on the 12700K @5.25GHz without crashing last night. The 12600K rig isn't finished far enough to run any benchmarks on it yet and with Win 11 Pro 22H2 due out on the 20th is awaiting it before proceeding any further on that project. The 12700K has Win 11 Pro 21H2 on it and will likely stay that way for the time being.

Then there's the defective Arctic Liquid Freezer II cold plate debacle and I have three that are affected. I have the 240 that was in the 12600K out and replaced it with an unaffected 280 that was in the 12700K build that'd been replaced with a new 420. I still have to pull the pumps on my X99 E5 2683 V4 and X79 E5 1680 V2 so I can photograph the production codes as required by Arctic in order to get the free upgrade/repair kits. It seems like a really simple thing to do but when I run out of energy drastically fast at the moment it turns into a real project. Things I used to be able to do in a few minutes sometimes takes me a few days now and it's no fun at all.


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 8, 2022)

Can BCLK overclocking with too many SATA devices attached cause random lockups or data corruption? I have 1 SATA SSD and 2 SATA HDDs installed in 18-core Xeon system.

When I first launched Fortnite, the system froze on the loading screen. I then played for 1 hour without hiccup. Upon the restart, the system froze during web-browsing. There were no errors in Event Viewer. I reduced undervolt to -0.04V and ran Prime95 overnight. When I saved the screenshot of HWinfo temps and opened the file while running Prime95, the photo viewer screen was blank. I stopped Prime95 and reopened the screenshot and I got Windows error saying File System error. There were no Corrected Hardware Errors in Event Viewer. After I gamed for a while, the system locked up randomly during web-browsing. I take it that BCLK overclocking causes instability, so I dropped BCLK to default 100, but left undervolt and see what happens next. The multiplier during Cinebench R15 run is still 33x. 

I still got random lockup on 100 BCLK. I reverted overclocking and restored everything to Auto. If my system again freezes randomly, then the culprit must be the HDD.


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 19, 2022)

I was running X99-Deluxe II system at stock for 10 days without any random lock-up. Possibly that Xeon chip could not take undervolt. Yesterday I swapped out the CPU for third E5-2699V3 I had laying around. I got 2977 scores in Cinebench R15 with -0.07 undervolt, but soon Windows blue screened. When I restarted, the saved screenshot file was corrupted and could not be opened. I even tried -0.02V undervolt on this third E5-2699V3 chip for complete stability, but still got random lockup during web browsing after 2 hours. I began to suspect that something else in my current setup (iffy motherboard or 4x16GB RAM) was causing instability.

I installed second Xeon on Rampage V Extreme with 4x8GB RAM. With -0.07 undervolt, the 3000 points barrier in Cinebench R15 was broken. I have beaten johnspack's record with 103 BCLK and 3500 MHz frequency. 


Interestingly enough, my first E5-2699V3 (which I sold 2 months ago) on ASUS X99-A scored lower at the same 3500 MHz frequency. Any explanation?


I went on a rampage and gained #1 spot in nine categories for E5-2699V3 on hwbot. 105 BCLK was benchmark-stable on Rampage V Extreme. However, such high BCLK after the first boot and restart resulted in no boot before clearing the CMOS via the dedicated button on the back.   105.5 BCLK could boot into Windows, but the benchmarks crashed. 106 BCLK resulted in no start. 103 BCLK is the real threshold for 24/7 stability.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 20, 2022)

Cinebench R15 and R20.


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 20, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Cinebench R15 and R20.


Did you overclock your CPU? What are the frequencies under load?


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 20, 2022)

wanna_buy said:


> Did you overclock your CPU? What are the frequencies under load?


You can't OC a V4 Xeon. They're locked as far as multiplier and RAM speed. You can play with the BLCK a bit but that's about it. The V3 turbo boost trick doesn't work on them either. The GPU in that rig is ancient too. The OS is Win 10 LTSC 2019. I hadn't powered it up in a few months until tonight.


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 20, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> You can't OC a V4 Xeon. They're locked as far as multiplier and RAM speed. You can play with the BLCK a bit but that's about it. The V3 turbo boost trick doesn't work on them either. The GPU in that rig is ancient too. The OS is Win 10 LTSC 2019. I hadn't powered it up in a few months until tonight.


To be honest, I never expected such high scores on stock settings. I assumed since my stock E5-2699V3 posted 2296 scores and V4 had 22% higher core count, it would score about 22% higher or around 2800. This guy got around 2640 scores on his E5-2699V4. 








Your CPU surpasses even stock Ryzen 3900X. Here is the screenshot of my Cinebench run on Ryzen 9 3900X.


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 23, 2022)

I have achieved #1 spot in 18 categories for E5-2699V3 on hwbot. https://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_e5_2699_v3/

GPUPI 3.3 would not even run on my system, throwing some error about running out of the resources. GPUPI 2.1 only runs on NVIDIA cards. I ran PCMark Vantage 2 times, but it did not give me any score after running for more 1 hour each time.

I got more scores in Geekbench 3 single core test than the current #1 spot holder for the multi score. How is that even possible that he scored higher on the lower CPU frequency?   

I also borrowed 64GB RAM from another system to be able to run y-cruncher - Pi-10b. I run the benchmark 2 times, but the test took 489 seconds.


----------



## VeqIR (Sep 24, 2022)

I've just updated the system with an NVMe drive finally (2TB Samsung via a PCIe adapter), and I want to get back to sorting out RAM settings.

EDIT: I've figured it out -- it was actual RAM stick issue that caused the below problems.

A year ago I swapped from an i7 to a Xeon E5-1680V2.  During the installation I bent a couple of socket pins, which had never happened to me before in lots of installs over the years, so I thought the system was just doomed.  I carefully bent the pins back to about where it seemed the tips should be located, and miraculously the system booted fine.  For the past year everything's been solid.  Except I just can't do any overclocking with RAM, and the processor itself doesn't seem stable with overclocking.  So I don't know if I got a bad processor (it was used, pulled from some workstation), or if the bent socket pins don't quite make the right contact after all and are causing this issue.  Logically speaking, I feel like if the pins were at fault, I'd see instability at stock settings too, but I'm not.  It's been fine for the past year and a few months, through gaming and general use, just at completely stock settings =/

There are 32GB of RAM in the system in 4 sticks.  With an i7 4930K that used to be on the board before the Xeon, I had the processor overclocked a bit to 4.4 GHz per core, and the RAM was in XMP1 profile with no manual voltage bumps, just keeping everything on auto and with a slight negative offset, and all the temperatures and voltages were good, well within safe limits.  But with the Xeon, XMP1 profile results in WHEA blue screen errors.  XMP1 is not stable.  I've tried running gradual overclocking and running MEMTEST86 from a USB stick for stability testing after each change, and invariably I'd eventually get a WHEA error blue screen, until I went back to stock.  Then it runs fine without errors.

So.  What do you think: bad processor or the damaged socket pins at fault?  Are these Xeons extra picky with RAM settings?  Maybe this processor type does not work properly with XMP profiles or 4 RAM sticks in XMP?  Is there some particular voltage I should be bumping up perhaps to help?

(motherboard is ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition on a more recent modded BIOS that had meltdown and spectre patches and enabled NVMe).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 24, 2022)

VeqIR said:


> I've just updated the system with an NVMe drive finally (2TB Samsung via a PCIe adapter), and I want to get back to sorting out RAM settings.
> 
> A year ago I swapped from an i7 to a Xeon E5-1680V2.  During the installation I bent a couple of socket pins, which had never happened to me before in lots of installs over the years, so I thought the system was just doomed.  I carefully bent the pins back to about where it seemed the tips should be located, and miraculously the system booted fine.  For the past year everything's been solid.  Except I just can't do any overclocking with RAM, and the processor itself doesn't seem stable with overclocking.  So I don't know if I got a bad processor (it was used, pulled from some workstation), or if the bent socket pins don't quite make the right contact after all and are causing this issue.  Logically speaking, I feel like if the pins were at fault, I'd see instability at stock settings too, but I'm not.  It's been fine for the past year and a few months, through gaming and general use, just at completely stock settings =/
> 
> ...


What is the RAM speed?If the RAM speed is 2133Mhz or higher maybe you should try to put it down a bit and see how that goes.......sometimes Xeons could be tricky when you OC them and if you trying to run them on higher memory speeds.....anyway you should try manual memory tweaking....


----------



## VeqIR (Sep 24, 2022)

I think I actually did mess it up with the RAM channel connections...  It's only reading 3 sticks of RAM now instead of the 4.  I guess after all it's time for an upgrade and an honorable retirement for this board


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 24, 2022)

If you push frequency too high (or timings too low), you will drop memory channels.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2022)

VeqIR said:


> I think I actually did mess it up with the RAM channel connections...  It's only reading 3 sticks of RAM now instead of the 4.  I guess after all it's time for an upgrade and an honorable retirement for this board


If the RAM works fine at stock clocks but goes wonky with an OC, your system is fine and your RAM is not overclockable. RAM overclocks make very minor improvements, so it's not worth bothering to do.


----------



## VeqIR (Sep 24, 2022)

Thanks all, I've figured it out, it was a RAM stick problem.   A particular stick went bad and was causing overall instability.  It used to work properly for a few years but something must have happened to it over time.  It wasn't overclocked per-ce, but it was set to XMP1.  Maybe it didn't like that voltage.  It finally stopped being read at all after I took it out for cleaning yesterday.  It's registers in HWInfo64 as being present in slot D1, but noted differently (by its full product name, rather than speed and timings), but it's not read by the BIOS or Windows as contributing to the total RAM amount.  Living with 3 sticks now; 24GB of RAM is still okay (not 4 channel now though =/)  Just one more step closer to upgrading to a modern system.  Hopefully after the 13th Gen of Intel processors are out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

VeqIR said:


> Living with 3 sticks now; 24GB of RAM is still okay


Get a replacement stick. Shouldn't be too difficult to find.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi again, returned to my hobby of trying to find what's killing my X79 system (random crashes) and found something strange.
The current CPU E5-2689 is stable only on 2.3GHz per core, at 2.4 it crashes after 15-20min, when the system is in auto it's trying to boot then crashes during Windows boot screen.
Motherboard is AsRock X79 Extreme 9 BIOS ver. P4.0, populated with 8 sticks of Kingston 1600@stock freq (also auto mode). This is the latest CPU used on this mobo, before that there were E5-2660, E5-2650, all used on 2.3-2.4GHz and always crashed at auto mode (that's why I bought more E5s, thought they are somewhat defective)

Any ideas?


----------



## VeqIR (Sep 25, 2022)

I want to add that I've found that my ASUS RIVBE board is highly sensitive to any flexing, as it's a very large board overall.  If you have a heavy heatsink on the CPU, it can lead to all sorts of instabilities.  I've been using an MSI GPU riser post to help prop up the CPU heatsink (BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 in my case) and the GPU for a good measure too.  I've never had this issue with other builds thus far, but at least twice it's been a problem with the RIVBE board.


----------



## 1000Gbps (Sep 25, 2022)

CNPS10X, it's not heavy to bend the mobo and the CPU is very cool (this summer 54°C max because of these sh*tty 2.3GHz)


----------



## drizzler (Sep 28, 2022)

Just did some benchruns with my 1680v2 before swapping to x99, 1.375v under load for 4758ghz is ok but coming from 1.225v for 4.5ghz it was not worth it in the past.









						3DMark.com search
					

3DMark.com search




					www.3dmark.com
				



















						Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 4757.65 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[i3zl63] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-TN40AH1 (2022-09-28 17:08:05) - MB: Asus RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## wanna_buy (Sep 29, 2022)

I now hold #1 spot in 21 categories for E5-2699V3 on hwbot.


drizzler said:


> Just did some benchruns with my 1680v2 before swapping to x99, 1.375v under load for 4758ghz is ok but coming from 1.225v for 4.5ghz it was not worth it in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should install Benchmate and run Cinebench R23. Then save results with both CPU-Z CPU and Memory Tabs open. Your score is higher than the current #1 spot holder on hwbot.

I have improved my own records on hwbot and currently hold #1 spot in 21 categories for E5-2699V3.


----------



## r3down (Oct 6, 2022)

Hi guys I might be a little late to the party here-
Im on a 3930k w 32gb 1866 ram, on an asus RIVE
and considering buying E5-2697v2 or greater for an upgrade
but ive never done bios injection before, any input is appreciated.


----------



## wanna_buy (Oct 7, 2022)

r3down said:


> Hi guys I might be a little late to the party here-
> Im on a 3930k w 32gb 1866 ram, on an asus RIVE
> and considering buying E5-2697v2 or greater for an upgrade
> but ive never done bios injection before, any input is appreciated.


Xeon BIOS injection does not work on X79 motherboards, only on X99.

I was scrutinizing HWBot submissions and found out that Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Champion is capable of reaching 109.3 BCLK.   








						sofos1990`s Geekbench3 - Multi Core score: 48209 points with a Xeon E5 2699 v3
					

The Xeon E5 2699 v3scores getScoreFormatted in the Geekbench3 - Multi Core benchmark. sofos1990ranks #66 worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




This guy even managed to boot into Windows with 106.7 BCLK on Rampage V Extreme. 








						NAMEGT`s wPrime - 32m score: 2sec 533ms with a Xeon E5 2699 v3
					

The Xeon E5 2699 v3 @ 2987.7MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the wPrime - 32m benchmark. NAMEGTranks #78 worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## r3down (Oct 7, 2022)

It could be how I started explaining it-

asus has a  xeon 2697v2 under its supported cpus-

 so i started to go on this journey,

Perhaps a better question could be-

what options are out there at the moment?


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 8, 2022)

For X79 E5 1680 V2's are unlocked 8 core Xeons. I have two of them. Their performance is nearly identical to a X99 5960X when both are overclocked to the same speed (4.5GHz for mine). The 2697 V2's have four more cores but are also locked.


----------



## drizzler (Oct 9, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> For X79 E5 1680 V2's are unlocked 8 core Xeons. I have two of them. Their performance is nearly identical to a X99 5960X when both are overclocked to the same speed (4.5GHz for mine). The 2697 V2's have four more cores but are also locked.


After some quick testing (only some CB runs) my 1660v3 (8core xeon variant of the 5960x) @ 4ghz CPU and cache with 2400 CL 10 is delivering nearly the same numbers like my 4,5 ghz 1680v2  2600 cl11 is doing even at something like cb15 (no avx/2).

Clock for clock (only did some runs since my cooling is not set up)  i saw a uplift about 15 - 20 %.


----------



## wanna_buy (Oct 9, 2022)

drizzler said:


> After some quick testing (only some CB runs) my 1660v3 (8core xeon variant of the 5960x) @ 4ghz CPU and cache with 2400 CL 10 is delivering nearly the same numbers like my 4,5 ghz 1680v2  2600 cl11 is doing even at something like cb15 (no avx/2).
> 
> Clock for clock (only did some runs since my cooling is not set up)  i saw a uplift about 15 - 20 %.


You bought E5-2697V3 in late July. Did you ever get it? Did you undervolt and overclock it? Can you post your CB R15 and R20 scores?


----------



## drizzler (Oct 9, 2022)

Yes received it but have not tested it yet (vor modified the BIOS). Will try it out soon.


----------



## wanna_buy (Oct 10, 2022)

drizzler said:


> Yes received it but have not tested it yet (vor modified the BIOS). Will try it out soon.


Your post on page 82 stated that you own Rampage V Extreme. I have attached my modded BIOS file for Rampage V Extreme. You have to copy to FAT32-formatted 4GB Flash drive. Insert the drive in the lowest black USB 2.0 port. Then you press the ROG Connect button for 3 seconds before it starts blinking. After the flash is completed, the light goes out. If after pressing for 3 seconds, the light blinks several times and turns solid, this means that the motherboard did not recognize the flash drive.

Did anyone read Zen 4 reviews here? I have noticed that stock 6-core Ryzen 5 7600X scored 2481 CB scores in Cinebench R15 which is higher than 2296 CB scores generated by my stock 18-core Xeon E5-2699V3. I mean, three times less cores beat 18-core beast. That's 8 years of progress.  But Xeon is 3 times cheaper than Ryzen 5. 








						AMD Zen 4 Ryzen 9 7950X and Ryzen 5 7600X Review: Retaking The High-End
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




Stock Ryzen 5 7600X scores 6040 CB scores in Cinebench R20, which is higher than 5986 CB scores achieved by my 18-core E5-2699V3 with supposedly 24/7 stable overclock for most V3 Xeons (-0.05 undervolt on 103 BCLK).








						AMD Ryzen 5 7600X processor review
					

We move onwards to AMD's Ryzen 5 5700X, it has just six cores and twelve threads available. The CPU will be analyzed, tested, and benchmarked. Given its excellent performance combined with a complet... Performance - CineBench 20




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## r3down (Oct 14, 2022)

the E5-2697v2 came in. YAY!


----------



## USASXII (Nov 8, 2022)

Im running an Ali Express 1680v2, RIVE and Gskill 2400cl11.

125 strap 126x35=4422mhz @ 1.41v, LLC Ultra High, VTT 1.15v

I'm using 125 strap to get around the memory write bug.

Not quite happy with the high voltage at just 4422mhz. Trying higher frequencies always ends up in whea uncorrectable error bsod.

Haven't really tried 100 strap OC'ing because of the memory write bug.

temps stay below 75c with H110i. I've been using coretemp and when running stock clocks the power reading goes up to 180w+ while when OC'ing im not seeing it go higher than around 160w.

I had my previous 3930k running @4711mhz @1.385v high LLC. slightly higher single core perf.


----------



## r3down (Nov 8, 2022)

USASXII said:


> Im running an Ali Express 1680v2, RIVE and Gskill 2400cl11.
> 
> 125 strap 126x35=4422mhz @ 1.41v, LLC Ultra High, VTT 1.15v
> 
> ...


what are your pll /vccsa voltage values?


----------



## USASXII (Nov 8, 2022)

Its both set at auto. vccsa is doing around 1.155v PLL is at 1.787v


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi,
On a good bios both should be around default 1.05v

Bad bios could max at 1.25v


----------



## r3down (Nov 8, 2022)

i also had a 3930k, used to run at 4.5 @ 1.28v  vccsa 1.2 (memory required). Since i wasnt ramping bclk, i actually got better results with LESS pll than more oddly enough.
but i wanted offset mode and EIST so YMMV


----------



## Sora (Dec 1, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well...If I could guess I say theoretically it is possible...I mean on X79 we can turn on Above 4g decoding in bios the thing is that someone we the little knowledge could possibly moderate the bios and solve this problem in the future.......BTW Also some people claim that resizable bar working on older card without the problems even if the GPU are  not supported....here bellow pic with the R9 390....
> 
> View attachment 212214
> They claim that actually unsupported GPU is not the issue if your motherboard/bios allowing that resizable bar could be turned on....



just isn't possible, these x79 boards don't have a contiguous range to enable Rebar+4G Decoding, the max is 1GB.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2022)

Sora said:


> just isn't possible, these x79 boards don't have a contiguous range to enable Rebar+4G Decoding, the max is 1GB.


Really? Because people seem to be doing it.


----------



## pevac (Dec 10, 2022)

Ordered 1680v2, I'll see what kind of copy I got


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 16, 2022)

Sorry all! I am getting over Covid and was on here sparingly checking articles and such but somehow I wasn’t getting notifications of this thread anymore! I just remembered it existed and checked in lol. Anyway great to hear people like pecan still getting 1680’s and posting away in here!


----------



## pevac (Dec 19, 2022)

Arrived, I'm folding it for the holidays, so let's play a little 









						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 19, 2022)

My X79 rig is now over 10 years old (everything but the case and mobo have been replaced over the years) and the 1680 V2 still runs like a champ. It's amazing that a decade old PC runs as well as it does. Rock solid stable and has never let me down. The E5 1680 V2 is among the top few CPU's Intel has ever produced. I still have that second spare Asus Sabertooth X79 and another 1680 V2 stashed away but now I'm in the middle of building another X99 setup for my 6950X.


----------



## pevac (Dec 29, 2022)

pevac said:


>


It works great up to 4.8ghz, beyond that it sucks. I have to deal with the other voltages


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 3, 2023)

Guys, any thoughts on *Intel DX79TO* motherboard? Overclocking and such, no heatsink on a VRM, almost no data in the web search, apart from the shallow "review" on Tom's...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 3, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> Guys, any thoughts on *Intel DX79TO* motherboard? Overclocking and such, no heatsink on a VRM, almost no data in the web search, apart from the shallow "review" on Tom's...


No go for me.....problematic VRM also possible driver issues and no support for V2 Xeons as I understand....Well If you want to build RIG with the I7 3820,3930k,3960x or certain Xeons(V1) then I guess you should be fine......


----------



## pevac (Jan 3, 2023)

It won't go over 4.835mhz, period.
I set the memory to 9-10-10-24-2 at 2133mhz. Too bad, was good with voltages and then hit a wall, I'll look for a gold copy somewhere.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 3, 2023)

Zyll Goliat said:


> No go for me.....problematic VRM also possible driver issues and no support for V2 Xeons as I understand....Well If you want to build RIG with the I7 3820,3930k,3960x or certain Xeons(V1) then I guess you should be fine......


Yeah, I'm not surprised, as the price suggested something isn't quite right. It's bundled with an E5-2630.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 3, 2023)

pevac said:


> It won't go over 4.835mhz, period.
> I set the memory to 9-10-10-24-2 at 2133mhz. Too bad, was good with voltages and then hit a wall, I'll look for a gold copy somewhere.


I haven’t seen one much over 4.7 stable! Even 4.7 stable with water only is the rule, so if you got it to hit 4.835 you already got a golden chip IMO.


----------



## pevac (Jan 3, 2023)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I haven’t seen one much over 4.7 stable! Even 4.7 stable with water only is the rule, so if you got it to hit 4.835 you already got a golden chip IMO.


No, 4.835 ghz is as good as it can go, it's stable up to 4.750 ghz, I haven't researched much.
I thought it would be able to go over 5ghz for the bench, but unfortunately it can't, and it promised
Better luck next time and I'll see how stable it is at full.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 4, 2023)

It's me again, on a X79 board hunt. Any thoughts on this one:





I know it's one of the best, but still, do I need to be aware of anything?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 4, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> It's me again, on a X79 board hunt. Any thoughts on this one:
> 
> View attachment 277588
> 
> I know it's one of the best, but still, do I need to be aware of anything?


Nah this is a GREAT mobo.....personally still using it with my 12c Xeon 2697V2 and I never have the single issue also you can get modified bios for it with some good perks(NVME.....etc).....


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 4, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> It's me again, on a X79 board hunt. Any thoughts on this one:
> 
> View attachment 277588
> 
> I know it's one of the best, but still, do I need to be aware of anything?


Hi,
Besides it's still alive and kicking it ? not really 

My x99 sabertooth is still kicking it nightly in my bedrooms entertainment center


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 4, 2023)

pevac said:


> No, 4.835 ghz is as good as it can go, it's stable up to 4.750 ghz, I haven't researched much.
> I thought it would be able to go over 5ghz for the bench, but unfortunately it can't, and it promised
> Better luck next time and I'll see how stable it is at full.


Ah ok, then it’s still quite good in stability but I am a bit surprised you can’t run a few benches at 4.9 + because mine I could even if it was only for short runs.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 4, 2023)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Nah this is a GREAT mobo.....personally still using it with my 12c Xeon 2697V2 and I never have the single issue also you can get modified bios for it with some good perks(NVME.....etc).....





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Besides it's still alive and kicking it ? not really
> 
> My x99 sabertooth is still kicking it nightly in my bedrooms entertainment center


Thanks for your input, but I couldn't help myself, so I've already ordered it...


----------



## pevac (Jan 4, 2023)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Ah ok, then it’s still quite good in stability but I am a bit surprised you can’t run a few benches at 4.9 + because mine I could even if it was only for short runs.


No, I tried everything, with the strap, raising the max voltages, with one memory stick, I don't know what else I could try..


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 4, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> It's me again, on a X79 board hunt. Any thoughts on this one:
> 
> View attachment 277588
> 
> I know it's one of the best, but still, do I need to be aware of anything?


I have two of them, my personal favorite X79 mobo. Both have 1680 V2's in them.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 4, 2023)

pevac said:


> No, I tried everything, with the strap, raising the max voltages, with one memory stick, I don't know what else I could try..


It could be a bit “tired” from use and gotten finicky on high mhz/voltage…or…it just is a finicky chip or something in your setup is acting up when you are pushing cpu that far.


----------



## Sora (Jan 5, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> It's me again, on a X79 board hunt. Any thoughts on this one:
> 
> View attachment 277588
> 
> I know it's one of the best, but still, do I need to be aware of anything?



Sabertooths have issues running the 1680v2


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 5, 2023)

bobbybluz said:


> I have two of them, “Sabertooths” my personal favorite X79 mobo. Both have 1680 V2's in them.





Sora said:


> Sabertooths have issues running the 1680v2


These two things…don’t go together.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 5, 2023)

dalekdukesboy said:


> These two things…don’t go together.


IKR...



Sora said:


> Sabertooths have issues running the 1680v2


Would you please clarify?


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 5, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> IKR...
> 
> 
> Would you please clarify?


I haven't had a single issue with either PC running 1680 v2's and Sabertooth X79's. If I had I would have mentioned it long ago.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 5, 2023)

bobbybluz said:


> I haven't had a single issue with either PC running 1680 v2's and Sabertooth X79's. If I had I would have mentioned it long ago.


Same (ran this combo for 3 years).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 5, 2023)

'Tho I never owned 1680 V2 I am pretty sure it will work totally fine also my current Xeon 2697 V2 (12c/24t) working perfectly fine and before this CPU I was rocking I7 3820 and Xeon 2650 V2(8c/16t) on this same Asus Sabertooth mobo and never have any issues.....
P.S. Win11 working flawlessly(just need TPM-Fix)


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 5, 2023)

bobbybluz said:


> I haven't had a single issue with either PC running 1680 v2's and Sabertooth X79's. If I had I would have mentioned it long ago.


That was referred to @Sora who was probably just trolling. Unless he proves all of us wrong?


----------



## Sora (Jan 5, 2023)

issues exist with the combination where overclocking, the power delivery isn't up to the task of high current configurations, the topic has been covered by TechYes and multiple users on Overclock.net


----------



## bobbybluz (Friday at 12:41 AM)

Sora said:


> issues exist with the combination where overclocking, the power delivery isn't up to the task of high current configurations, the topic has been covered by TechYes and multiple users on Overclock.net


Running my two @4.7GHz never presented any issues even while transcoding video. When I got my first 1680 V2 I swapped it with the 4960X that was in the rig without changing anything (and years later still haven't made any changes). I never post anything here I don't have personal hands-on experience with.


----------



## Veseleil (Friday at 10:27 AM)

bobbybluz said:


> I never post anything here I don't have personal hands-on experience with.


Unlike many others unfortunately. I also know that there are people that use telekinesis to move objects that are 20m away, but I don't know them personally, where exactly they live, and I also haven't succeeded in doing so myself.


----------

